# Felt like giving up, Got new hope!!



## FarmersWife5

I just wanted to share my excitement with you lovely ladies!! This is DH & I's 4th cycle TTC, and our 1st cycle using OPKS. It was a disaster at first, thought I missed my O time as I was not getting a positive.

I was feeling really disappointed, just wanted to give up on TTC. Which I know is bad after only the 4th cycle but it sure is stressful.

This morning was having crampy feelings, thought hey I still got 2 OPKS why not. HUGE POSITIVE OPK!!! Whohoooo I did a happy dance around the house.
DH & I lucky BD last night, and will for sure tonight! After the bachelorette of course :winkwink:

Sorry if this is a silly thread, Im just excited. My friends would probably look at me funny if I called them about my positive OPK and how excited I was. I know you ladies understand though!


----------



## newlyweds2013

congrats !! i don't think it is a silly post, i would be excited as well ! 
this is our second month ttc and i was frustrated with the opk's as well. glad you got a positive and good luck this month !! hope you get a bfp :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Thank you Newlywed!!! Good luck to you this cycle also!!!!


----------



## redlemonade

Good luck!! :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Haha just picturing you doing a happy dance round the house :) very cute! congrats xx


----------



## blondiex

yay! i hope you get a BFP out of it! have fun BD ing ;)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Thanks ladies!!! I wish you all good luck also!


----------



## LillyTame

I understand completely! Last month my OV was late...so I was worried I wasn't going to OV at all...then when I finally got my pos OPK I showed OH the stick...you would have thought it was a HPT I was so happy :haha:

4th cycle is also when I felt like throwing in the towel and just going NTNP...couldn't do it! I knew too much, was in too deep! :rofl: I didn't get back to full TTC though until this cycle (Cycle 6).


Good luck! Hope you catch your eggy! :dust:


----------



## Tess08

Oh congrats fingers crossed you get your BFP this time around!!! My periods are still very irregular after coming off my pill 5 months ago as I have only had 2 in this time! I tried to use the OPK's a couple if months ago but I only had 7 sticks to use and I obviously picked the wrong week to use them as I didn't get a positive at all and due to how expensive they are I couldn't afford to buy anymore. I am now on cycle day 32 and still no sign of period but got a BFN today so I just hope my period comes soon so I can get back into some sort of cycle. Could anyone recommend somewhere to get OPK's for a cheaper price and possibly with more sticks due to my long cycle length? It was the clear blue ones I used last time.

Sorry if I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about but I'm still trying to get my head around all of this and just desperate to get my BFP ASAP!!! X


----------



## Keds195

Tess08 said:


> Oh congrats fingers crossed you get your BFP this time around!!! My periods are still very irregular after coming off my pill 5 months ago as I have only had 2 in this time! I tried to use the OPK's a couple if months ago but I only had 7 sticks to use and I obviously picked the wrong week to use them as I didn't get a positive at all and due to how expensive they are I couldn't afford to buy anymore. I am now on cycle day 32 and still no sign of period but got a BFN today so I just hope my period comes soon so I can get back into some sort of cycle. Could anyone recommend somewhere to get OPK's for a cheaper price and possibly with more sticks due to my long cycle length? It was the clear blue ones I used last time.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about but I'm still trying to get my head around all of this and just desperate to get my BFP ASAP!!! X

Hi I got mine off either amazon or eBay. I got loads like 100 for about £10. Defo recommend for a poasaholic. I also use digis but they are so expensive so I can use the cheapies loads and it doesn't break the bank x


----------



## Tess08

Keds195 said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> Oh congrats fingers crossed you get your BFP this time around!!! My periods are still very irregular after coming off my pill 5 months ago as I have only had 2 in this time! I tried to use the OPK's a couple if months ago but I only had 7 sticks to use and I obviously picked the wrong week to use them as I didn't get a positive at all and due to how expensive they are I couldn't afford to buy anymore. I am now on cycle day 32 and still no sign of period but got a BFN today so I just hope my period comes soon so I can get back into some sort of cycle. Could anyone recommend somewhere to get OPK's for a cheaper price and possibly with more sticks due to my long cycle length? It was the clear blue ones I used last time.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about but I'm still trying to get my head around all of this and just desperate to get my BFP ASAP!!! X
> 
> Hi I got mine off either amazon or eBay. I got loads like 100 for about £10. Defo recommend for a poasaholic. I also use digis but they are so expensive so I can use the cheapies loads and it doesn't break the bank xClick to expand...

Oh really??? That would be great, exactly what I'm looking for so I will have a look online just now for them? Sorry again I hope you don't think I sound silly but I'm still trying to get used to the phrases being used as I have only just started to read the forums lol, but what is a poasaholic? X


----------



## Sookie889

Congratulations!! Over the moon for you :happydance:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Yes OPKS are a little spendy. At this point Im willing to spend whatever it takes. We also used Pre-Seed this cycle.. The most expensive lubricant I've ever seen LOL. 

This 2 ww is killer, ugh. Its like you dont know, but your body for sure knows... but is keeping it a secret UGHHHHHHH


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey FarmersWife, how is this month going ?? AF got me on july.1 so I will be onto trying again soon. Good luck to you !!


----------



## Keds195

Ha its pee on a stick aholic lol. Xx


----------



## digi123X

Hi can any one help me opk kits and clomid please xxx


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey FarmersWife, how is this month going ?? AF got me on july.1 so I will be onto trying again soon. Good luck to you !!

Newlywed Darn AF hate her! Sorry she got you this month! Now you got a new cycle to work with!! I hope this cycle is yours!!

I was supposed to get AF yesterday, stil haven't..
I have been having cramping, so I think she will come today.? But then I got to reading that sometimes you have AF symptoms but still are pregnant.? I have no idea!! Keep me in your thoughts, Ill let you know what I find out!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Keds195 said:


> Ha its pee on a stick aholic lol. Xx

Keds found 88 cent cheapos at Walmart, really help the problem LOL


----------



## Tess08

FarmersWife5 said:


> newlyweds2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey FarmersWife, how is this month going ?? AF got me on july.1 so I will be onto trying again soon. Good luck to you !!
> 
> Newlywed Darn AF hate her! Sorry she got you this month! Now you got a new cycle to work with!! I hope this cycle is yours!!
> 
> I was supposed to get AF yesterday, stil haven't..
> I have been having cramping, so I think she will come today.? But then I got to reading that sometimes you have AF symptoms but still are pregnant.? I have no idea!! Keep me in your thoughts, Ill let you know what I find out!Click to expand...

Good luck farmers wife I will keep everything crossed for you :) x


----------



## Keds195

FarmersWife5 said:


> Keds195 said:
> 
> 
> Ha its pee on a stick aholic lol. Xx
> 
> Keds found 88 cent cheapos at Walmart, really help the problem LOLClick to expand...

Hi I'm in uk so we don't have Walmart. Thanks though xx


----------



## FarmersWife5

Keds195 said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keds195 said:
> 
> 
> Ha its pee on a stick aholic lol. Xx
> 
> Keds found 88 cent cheapos at Walmart, really help the problem LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Hi I'm in uk so we don't have Walmart. Thanks though xxClick to expand...

No Walmart! Ugh Idk what Id do hahaha :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

tess08 said:


> farmerswife5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlyweds2013 said:
> 
> 
> hey farmerswife, how is this month going ?? Af got me on july.1 so i will be onto trying again soon. Good luck to you !!
> 
> newlywed darn af hate her! Sorry she got you this month! Now you got a new cycle to work with!! I hope this cycle is yours!!
> 
> I was supposed to get af yesterday, stil haven't..
> I have been having cramping, so i think she will come today.? But then i got to reading that sometimes you have af symptoms but still are pregnant.? I have no idea!! Keep me in your thoughts, ill let you know what i find out!Click to expand...
> 
> good luck farmers wife i will keep everything crossed for you :) xClick to expand...

thank you! :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife I'm thinking of you and every toe and finger is crossed for you!!:D


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife I'm thinking of you and every toe and finger is crossed for you!!:D

Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## newlyweds2013

FarmersWife - Yes i will be sure to send a prayer your way !!!
With regards to symptoms, everyone in the world is different so time is the only way to find out (and a hpt test of course hahah) Have you taken one yet ??
Good luck all !


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> FarmersWife - Yes i will be sure to send a prayer your way !!!
> With regards to symptoms, everyone in the world is different so time is the only way to find out (and a hpt test of course hahah) Have you taken one yet ??
> Good luck all !

Yes I have taken one, a walmart cheapie. And it was a BFN. But im not giving up hope until AF arrives. I haven't had any issues in the past with my AF. So if it doesn't come this weekend I will pick up a FRER. 

On a side note I have felt different this cycle, I had symptoms like my AF was showing up. I kept going to the bathroom checking, but still nothing. Now tonight I just feel "normal" again. Its weird, who knows! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Yes I have taken one, a walmart cheapie. And it was a BFN. But im not giving up hope until AF arrives. I haven't had any issues in the past with my AF. So if it doesn't come this weekend I will pick up a FRER.
> 
> On a side note I have felt different this cycle, I had symptoms like my AF was showing up. I kept going to the bathroom checking, but still nothing. Now tonight I just feel "normal" again. Its weird, who knows! :wacko:

Feeling super hopeful for you!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Well.. AF just hit me this morning.. I just want to cry my flipping eyes out and kick and scream. But I obviously cant do that! Why cant something in life just be "easy"?! Just mad at life right now. Im just worried it wont happen for us. I know I know it can take up to a year. Rant over, sorry just needed to let it out :( 

On a better note DH went outside and accidentally locked himself out, and was just in his underwear LOL I almost wonder if he did it to make me laugh because I was feeling down. Luckly we live out in the country so nobody saw haha. 

Lets get this 5th cycle rolling!! Thanks for everyones kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Keds195

Aww no farmers wife sorry to hear the witch got you. It's so hard to keep upbeat isn't it. It's our 3rd cycle and currently 7dpo. And I'm no testing unless af is late. This is going to be a long week x


----------



## FarmersWife5

Yes it is hard to stay upbeat!!! And Its hard to not test early! But its something I really need to start doing to! Good luck Keds hope you get it !


----------



## newlyweds2013

FarmersWife - Sorry to hear of your unwanted visitor !! But the faster you get AF out of the way the faster you can start trying again :) We are only approaching month #3 and already I feel like "Oh no, it hasn't happened by now so maybe that means it never will ?!" But that is just our crazy bodies/minds playing tricks on us. It will happen when it is meant to so for now all we can do is keep trying !! How long are your cycles ? Mine have been 31/32 days since I stopped my bcp so I do not expect AF again until around August 2.
Good luck this cycle !!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed
Im glad Im not the only one feeling that way! I joke with my DH that God wants us to have a baby in the summer, because summer birthdays are much more fun! He rolls his eyes, as his birthday is in Feb. haha. 

We just need to keep reminding ourselves that it can take a year, yawn.. 
My cycles are normally 25/26 days. This cycle was almost 28 days however. So I am lucky some woman have very long cycles.

My sister in law got her BFP this cycle. I am over the moon for her. She is married to DH's twin brother, we are very close. So even though I don't get to be a mom this cycle, I get to be an aunt!! We will also be the god parents too! 

And yes on with the 5th cycle. Did you just start your 3rd cycle then?


----------



## newlyweds2013

FarmersWife - Haha, it is funny you say that because a couple weeks ago I said to my mom "Well, if it takes a few more months for it to happen then that's okay because then the baby will be born in the summer time", haha !
Congrats on finding out you are becoming an aunt ! It is so good that you are able to stay positive about it. I know I would be happy as well but I would still feel some jealously, so if you do feel a bit of that then that's normal as well. How many months were they ttc ? 
& yes, I am just finishing up AF today so then we will be trying again and this will be our third cycle of trying. So neither of us are even at the half a year mark yet so we're doing good :)
best of luck !!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed

That is soo funny, great minds think alike :thumbup:!
You.. You are right it is normal to feel a little jealousy. And I admit I do feel a little. But they deserve this more than anything in the world!! And I would be awful for being jealous on the outside for it. They have been TTC #1 successfully for 2 years!! They had 2 miscarriages before getting this BFP. They have really been through hell. I consider my sister inlaw to be my best friend too, as we are the same age. We were actually friends first, she introduced me and DH.

So I am truly over the moon happy for them. I am praying to God each night they have a healthy & happy 9 months! So of course I feel a TINY bit of jealousy, just because I want it too. But... they totally deserve this! 


Isnt it a good feeling to get AF out of the way?! I got lucky since getting off BCP my AF has only been 4 days! It always used to be a long drawn out 7 days, even before BCP. Yuck. 

Have you been using OPKS>?


----------



## newlyweds2013

It is so nice to hear you say that, now I am even happy for them as well - haha ! 
Maybe that means that bfp's are in the air !

& Yes it is so exciting when AF is finished ! I always have a million thoughts like "could this be the month ?! when should i test ?? how often should we bd ? maybe we can plan a special trip when its around my o time" haha.
Four days is really lucky. I can't complain because I don't have bad periods, just bad pms ! Has your pms changed sinced you got off bcp ? Mine really has.
& I tried to use them last month but I just assumed I knew the exact day I would get a positive so I didn't use them for a few days til I got my positive like you're supposed to.. But I was using the First Response ones that have one line and you have a positive once the second line is darker.. and I found it very hard to judge! So for this month I bought the Clear Blue digital ones (they are a bit more expensive, but there's no way I can misinterpret a smiley face,haha). So I am going to try these for this month and see how that goes.. I may stick with it or I may not, haha. I am not temping though. 
Are you using either ?

Good luck again !!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Trust me all the same thoughts come to my head too! 
I actually have felt way better after getting off BCP. I honestly don't feel as moody as I was while on it. Last cycle I also used the first response ones. I wasn't getting a darker line and was just getting upset. I quit using them a few days and figured I just missed my surge. Then I started getting a little crampy and thought hey maybe I am going to O. Took a test and the line was wayyy darker than the control line. 

I think Im going to stick with the cheaper first response again this cycle and see what happens. We are also using Pre-Seed just started that last cycle so hopefully this is the cycle! Pray pray pray. I agree though smiley face would be a lot easier to judge!

PS I hope BFPS are in the air as well!!! Good luck


----------



## newlyweds2013

Farmers Wife - Oh yes, I knew you were using them because that was the start of this thread ! Haha. I have "baby brain" even when I'm not preggo! 
When are you going to start your opk's? & How do you find pre-seed? I have been wanting to try it but I haven't been able to find it anywhere.. I checked a couple of WalMarts but I'm not even sure if they carry it (I'm from a small town in Canada so I actually don't get to bigger stores that often, haha). Where are you from ? & Where did you come across pre-seed to?
AF has officially left the building so I am excited for the upcoming month ! 
Good luck again !!!!!! :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed 
That is soo funny because when I was telling you I did use them, I forgot that's what the post was first about too! haha. 
I think I am going to start testing for O about CD10. What about you? 
I am always looking for easy ways to help get a BFP lol. And I honestly don't remember how I found out about it somewhere on here.


I actually bought mine at Walmart! Its a little on the spendy side, but you don't use much.. And we only used it around the time we thought I was Oing. Im not sure what all stores you have in Canada though. But Im pretty sure they carry it here at Target, Kmart, Shopko etc. Places like Walmart.
It really does mimic your CM its pretty crazy. I prefer that over taking cough medicine etc.. But if you cant find it in the store you should be able to order if off line at Walmart.

I am from the United States, In good ole Iowa. :thumbup:

PS AF has also left the building here too haha. Whoho


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlyweds - I've looked at pre-seed on Amazon, but I haven't found it in stores yet (Washington). Woohoo on af being gone, wishing lots of luck this cycle!!

FarmersWife5 - glad to hear af is taking off for you as well, lots of baby wishes!

:flower:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies,
I love hearing from you all ! It is so exciting :) I am around cd 9 right now, but i think we are going to start bd'ing tonight ! going to try extra hard this month to really focus on the days that i could possibly have my "o". I will probably start my opk on friday or saturday because it seems the last couple of months I haven't been that early.
While I had AF my stomach felt funny but I figured I was just bloated but now it's over and I just feel soooo fat still. If I had any other symptoms then I would take a hpt ! (even though I did have af).. I probably do need to cut down on the sweets anyways but it is just an odd feeling, I feel like I look different (but I don't think I actually do) cause it feels like i've gained 20 pounds there. Could still just be another side effect from stopping my bcp (or I seriously might just need to lay off the summer food, haah)

Farmers Wife - Good luck to you !!!! Let me know how your opk's go, hopefully we can get them to work haha. I never thought about ordering the pre seed online, that is a good idea.

Mrs Dragonfly - How are you doing this month ? What CD are you on ?? Sending tons of baby dust your way as well :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I love hearing from you all ! It is so exciting :) I am around cd 9 right now, but i think we are going to start bd'ing tonight ! going to try extra hard this month to really focus on the days that i could possibly have my "o". I will probably start my opk on friday or saturday because it seems the last couple of months I haven't been that early.
> While I had AF my stomach felt funny but I figured I was just bloated but now it's over and I just feel soooo fat still. If I had any other symptoms then I would take a hpt ! (even though I did have af).. I probably do need to cut down on the sweets anyways but it is just an odd feeling, I feel like I look different (but I don't think I actually do) cause it feels like i've gained 20 pounds there. Could still just be another side effect from stopping my bcp (or I seriously might just need to lay off the summer food, haah)
> 
> Farmers Wife - Good luck to you !!!! Let me know how your opk's go, hopefully we can get them to work haha. I never thought about ordering the pre seed online, that is a good idea.
> 
> Mrs Dragonfly - How are you doing this month ? What CD are you on ?? Sending tons of baby dust your way as well :)

Ugh, I'm with you on the backing off the sweets, I have a MAJOR sweet tooth lol. 

I'm CD14 today and started using OPKs on Monday, so far no positives of course but still kind of exciting to be using them! Thank you for the dusties, I'm praying that all three of us can get our bfp's and be bump buddies!!:hugs:

I think my boobs deflated. Haha. Last cycle I was totally convinced I was pregnant and even DH thought my breasts were fuller looking, my bra didn't fit the same. But af showed and all those preggo symptoms went away and I think my boobs went with them, they just seem less full now.:shrug: DH says it's my imagination.


----------



## N2Seeker

Lol, I can totally understand!! After a few months of trying with no success, tried using opk. With the first set of opk I got nothing so was totally gutted!! Did all my google research again and thought I would try a different brand. Started using the new brand of opk and when I got my first smiley face, I couldn't stop crying!!! Just another way to confuse my hubbie lol!!

Have to say though every time I see that smiley face I do a little dance and then down to business.

Hoping u have a different reason to dance at the end of the month!! All the best of luck x


----------



## FarmersWife5

CD5 today for me.. Going to BD every other day from here on out! Did someone mention sweeets? nom nom nom. hahaha so horrible! OPKS are tricky little suckers, but well worth it. Hope u get it figured out!! 

Lets all get our BFP's this month ladys!!

Today I had a crappy day... tears and all :( I made a separate thread if you ladies are interested in hearing about my rude classmate.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

N2Seeker said:


> Have to say though every time I see that smiley face I do a little dance and then down to business.

Haha, love it!:haha:



FarmersWife5 said:


> CD5 today for me.. Going to BD every other day from here on out! Did someone mention sweeets? nom nom nom. hahaha so horrible! OPKS are tricky little suckers, but well worth it. Hope u get it figured out!!
> 
> Lets all get our BFP's this month ladys!!
> 
> Today I had a crappy day... tears and all :( I made a separate thread if you ladies are interested in hearing about my rude classmate.


Sorry you had a crappy day!! I hope that today is a better one FarmersWife:hugs:

Today I'm feeling so discouraged with OPKs, and it feels silly to be feeling like this so shortly after using them. So I think we're going to BD every other/couple of days just to be safe in case I can't get them right before it's too late!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> N2Seeker said:
> 
> 
> Have to say though every time I see that smiley face I do a little dance and then down to business.
> 
> Haha, love it!:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> CD5 today for me.. Going to BD every other day from here on out! Did someone mention sweeets? nom nom nom. hahaha so horrible! OPKS are tricky little suckers, but well worth it. Hope u get it figured out!!
> 
> Lets all get our BFP's this month ladys!!
> 
> Today I had a crappy day... tears and all :( I made a separate thread if you ladies are interested in hearing about my rude classmate.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you had a crappy day!! I hope that today is a better one FarmersWife:hugs:
> 
> Today I'm feeling so discouraged with OPKs, and it feels silly to be feeling like this so shortly after using them. So I think we're going to BD every other/couple of days just to be safe in case I can't get them right before it's too late!Click to expand...

Don't worry! You will get a hang of them and get your positive! DH &I are going to BD at least every other day this cycle. FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Don't worry! You will get a hang of them and get your positive! DH &I are going to BD at least every other day this cycle. FINGERS CROSSED

Thank you FarmersWife, trying to stay positive.

Even my toes are crossed for this cycle :) hehe


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry! You will get a hang of them and get your positive! DH &I are going to BD at least every other day this cycle. FINGERS CROSSED
> 
> Thank you FarmersWife, trying to stay positive.
> 
> Even my toes are crossed for this cycle :) heheClick to expand...

Mine too!! I saw we are testing around basically the same time. So its good to be in it together! Im praying August will be our BFP. I read my horoscope and pretty much believe in it haha. Its been saying some crazy things about the future!:happydance: August will be my birthday, so that would be great.And its our 5th cycle TTC, and 5 is my familys "lucky" number. We shall see!! 

Ok so Im basically sure I have asked you this more than once maybe. What cycle number are you on TTC? I apologize if Ive already asked :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Mine too!! I saw we are testing around basically the same time. So its good to be in it together! Im praying August will be our BFP. I read my horoscope and pretty much believe in it haha. Its been saying some crazy things about the future!:happydance: August will be my birthday, so that would be great.And its our 5th cycle TTC, and 5 is my familys "lucky" number. We shall see!!
> 
> Ok so Im basically sure I have asked you this more than once maybe. What cycle number are you on TTC? I apologize if Ive already asked :wacko:

I would be so happy to have us both get bfp's in August!! Awesome that your horoscopes are sounding pretty positive! I used to read them daily, but then I felt like I was going crazy haha so I stopped. Maybe I should pick them back up again hehe.

Oh gosh, I hope my body doesn't go by lucky numbers! Mine is 22 lol, that's far too many.

Don't believe you have asked, and if you have, I've forgotten!:haha: We're only on cycle 3 so I feel a bit of guilt about spazzing all the time about things. Ugh, MIL apparently approached the "ttc talk" with DH - nightmare alert. And of course he had to tell her we've already been trying :dohh: so she pointed out how long I was on birth control so my cycles will be out of control for a year or more. Made me a little grouchy... love her anyways though. Most of the time:winkwink:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies ! Nice to see I'm not the only one freaking out about the opk's, haha. I haven't tried mine yet because I am only on CD11 or 12 and it doesn't even recommend me to start trying until cd 14 because my cycles are a bit longer... Buttt I have a feeling I may try them soon. But we bd'ed on the 10th and hopefully will again tonight ! I am going to aim for every second day, what about you ladies ? 
I am soooo hopeful for august for some odd reason. My mom even said she has "vibes" that it is going to happen soon and normally she is always right about stuff like that, so I am taking it as a good sign (but do not want to get my hopes up).. When we first started trying she said she didn't expect it to happen until christmas, so in the back of my mind I just assumed it probably wasn't possible- haha!

But we are only early in the ttc journey so I have to try to calm myself down and realize that it can take some more time..... But I hope not.... Haha

FarmersWife - My birthday is in august too !!!! So that would make a bfp extra special. Mine is the 17th, when is yours ?

Hopefully we get some positive opk's soon, that way we can feel extra confident about this cycle !!!!!
Can't wait to hear from you all soon :) Have a good weekend (full of extra bd'ing, haha)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies ! Nice to see I'm not the only one freaking out about the opk's, haha. I haven't tried mine yet because I am only on CD11 or 12 and it doesn't even recommend me to start trying until cd 14 because my cycles are a bit longer... Buttt I have a feeling I may try them soon. But we bd'ed on the 10th and hopefully will again tonight ! I am going to aim for every second day, what about you ladies ?
> I am soooo hopeful for august for some odd reason. My mom even said she has "vibes" that it is going to happen soon and normally she is always right about stuff like that, so I am taking it as a good sign (but do not want to get my hopes up).. When we first started trying she said she didn't expect it to happen until christmas, so in the back of my mind I just assumed it probably wasn't possible- haha!
> 
> But we are only early in the ttc journey so I have to try to calm myself down and realize that it can take some more time..... But I hope not.... Haha
> 
> FarmersWife - My birthday is in august too !!!! So that would make a bfp extra special. Mine is the 17th, when is yours ?
> 
> Hopefully we get some positive opk's soon, that way we can feel extra confident about this cycle !!!!!
> Can't wait to hear from you all soon :) Have a good weekend (full of extra bd'ing, haha)

I started mine earlier than the tests suggested because I feel like my cycles are so wacky I just wanted to be sure. Every second day sounds like a good plan!:thumbup: As of right now we're going every other day or having 2 days in between just to be sure we catch O time, whenever it happens!

That's sweet that your mom has good vibes! I too am super hopeful about August. At the very least, I hope we're all pregnant before Christmas. I'm so desperate for Santa photos with a baby bump!! (Even if it's a little one)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> Mine too!! I saw we are testing around basically the same time. So its good to be in it together! Im praying August will be our BFP. I read my horoscope and pretty much believe in it haha. Its been saying some crazy things about the future!:happydance: August will be my birthday, so that would be great.And its our 5th cycle TTC, and 5 is my familys "lucky" number. We shall see!!
> 
> Ok so Im basically sure I have asked you this more than once maybe. What cycle number are you on TTC? I apologize if Ive already asked :wacko:
> 
> I would be so happy to have us both get bfp's in August!! Awesome that your horoscopes are sounding pretty positive! I used to read them daily, but then I felt like I was going crazy haha so I stopped. Maybe I should pick them back up again hehe.
> 
> Oh gosh, I hope my body doesn't go by lucky numbers! Mine is 22 lol, that's far too many.
> 
> Don't believe you have asked, and if you have, I've forgotten!:haha: We're only on cycle 3 so I feel a bit of guilt about spazzing all the time about things. Ugh, MIL apparently approached the "ttc talk" with DH - nightmare alert. And of course he had to tell her we've already been trying :dohh: so she pointed out how long I was on birth control so my cycles will be out of control for a year or more. Made me a little grouchy... love her anyways though. Most of the time:winkwink:Click to expand...

Okay now I don't feel sooo bad for asking haha! My MIL has mentioned stuff too as they have 2 grandsons.. shes said hopefully someone gives me a granddaughter looks our way lol. Yes Id love to!! I was ony BCP for 6 years before coming off them! Now Im just kicking myself in the ass over it! Ugh

However.. since coming off my cycles have been regular. So that's a plus.. but before going on BCP they also were, so maybe that's why?

And oh my lanta.. If it doesn't happen by Christmas Mr.Stork is in huge trouble LOL.


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies ! Nice to see I'm not the only one freaking out about the opk's, haha. I haven't tried mine yet because I am only on CD11 or 12 and it doesn't even recommend me to start trying until cd 14 because my cycles are a bit longer... Buttt I have a feeling I may try them soon. But we bd'ed on the 10th and hopefully will again tonight ! I am going to aim for every second day, what about you ladies ?
> I am soooo hopeful for august for some odd reason. My mom even said she has "vibes" that it is going to happen soon and normally she is always right about stuff like that, so I am taking it as a good sign (but do not want to get my hopes up).. When we first started trying she said she didn't expect it to happen until christmas, so in the back of my mind I just assumed it probably wasn't possible- haha!
> 
> But we are only early in the ttc journey so I have to try to calm myself down and realize that it can take some more time..... But I hope not.... Haha
> 
> FarmersWife - My birthday is in august too !!!! So that would make a bfp extra special. Mine is the 17th, when is yours ?
> 
> Hopefully we get some positive opk's soon, that way we can feel extra confident about this cycle !!!!!
> Can't wait to hear from you all soon :) Have a good weekend (full of extra bd'ing, haha)

It is kind of tricky to figure out when to start testing. Last cycle I got a positive on CD16. So I think on CD10 I Will start.. I honestly think CD16 is a little late for me :wacko: my last day of the cycle was CD27. So idk.. But once you get a positive OV test the first time, it helps to know when to test the next round.

Whoho To birthdays!! Mine is on the 25th :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Okay now I don't feel sooo bad for asking haha! My MIL has mentioned stuff too as they have 2 grandsons.. shes said hopefully someone gives me a granddaughter looks our way lol. Yes Id love to!! I was ony BCP for 6 years before coming off them! Now Im just kicking myself in the ass over it! Ugh
> 
> However.. since coming off my cycles have been regular. So that's a plus.. but before going on BCP they also were, so maybe that's why?
> 
> And oh my lanta.. If it doesn't happen by Christmas Mr.Stork is in huge trouble LOL.

FH's grandmother on his Mom's side gave me a stork puppet, I don't know what to do with it...:wacko:

I was on bcp for 10 years and I seriously kick myself in the butt for it. Although thank goodness that I didn't get pregnant those 10 years, but any time now would be fabulous. *ahem Mr. Stork* I have friends who have alarms set on their phone to take their pill at the EXACT same time every day - talk about cautious! I was never that careful haha.

Mine have always been irregular, bcp helped with that. Now I'm back to wacky cycles. At least I'm sticking in the same range of 35-37 days *knock on wood*


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> Okay now I don't feel sooo bad for asking haha! My MIL has mentioned stuff too as they have 2 grandsons.. shes said hopefully someone gives me a granddaughter looks our way lol. Yes Id love to!! I was ony BCP for 6 years before coming off them! Now Im just kicking myself in the ass over it! Ugh
> 
> However.. since coming off my cycles have been regular. So that's a plus.. but before going on BCP they also were, so maybe that's why?
> 
> And oh my lanta.. If it doesn't happen by Christmas Mr.Stork is in huge trouble LOL.
> 
> FH's grandmother on his Mom's side gave me a stork puppet, I don't know what to do with it...:wacko:
> 
> I was on bcp for 10 years and I seriously kick myself in the butt for it. Although thank goodness that I didn't get pregnant those 10 years, but any time now would be fabulous. *ahem Mr. Stork* I have friends who have alarms set on their phone to take their pill at the EXACT same time every day - talk about cautious! I was never that careful haha.
> 
> Mine have always been irregular, bcp helped with that. Now I'm back to wacky cycles. At least I'm sticking in the same range of 35-37 days *knock on wood*Click to expand...


A stork puppet? Oh my goodness! Well atleast you know that when it does happen the family will be very excited as well! 

I agree I am happy I didn't get pregnant all those years either. I just hope being on it so long doesn't really hurt either of our chances. I was only on the pill and from what I heard its not as bad as the injection, as far as how long itll take to get a BFP. But.. who knows.

Ill knock on wood for you too! Everyone says ohh just don't think about TTC and itll happen blahhh. Really? Because If I don't think about it then.. how wil I know when Im ovulating? I think it would take longer not. But atleast this cycle Im trying not to "stress".


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> A stork puppet? Oh my goodness! Well atleast you know that when it does happen the family will be very excited as well!
> 
> I agree I am happy I didn't get pregnant all those years either. I just hope being on it so long doesn't really hurt either of our chances. I was only on the pill and from what I heard its not as bad as the injection, as far as how long itll take to get a BFP. But.. who knows.
> 
> Ill knock on wood for you too! Everyone says ohh just don't think about TTC and itll happen blahhh. Really? Because If I don't think about it then.. how wil I know when Im ovulating? I think it would take longer not. But atleast this cycle Im trying not to "stress".

Yeah! She got it to attached to my bridal shower gift but decided it wasn't appropriate, so she gave it to me when we went to visit them sometime after. She was like "someone told me I'll be having a great grandchild in the future!" I hope it happens sooner than later!!

Gosh, I've heard a lot of bad things about the injection it always made me nervous about it. DH now wishes I had been off the pill sooner since I only stopped in December, so 6 months before the wedding.

Those people irritated the crap out of me!:growlmad: Most people I know who said it had kids accidentally, or had kids ages ago and probably don't remember the ttc journey.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> A stork puppet? Oh my goodness! Well atleast you know that when it does happen the family will be very excited as well!
> 
> I agree I am happy I didn't get pregnant all those years either. I just hope being on it so long doesn't really hurt either of our chances. I was only on the pill and from what I heard its not as bad as the injection, as far as how long itll take to get a BFP. But.. who knows.
> 
> Ill knock on wood for you too! Everyone says ohh just don't think about TTC and itll happen blahhh. Really? Because If I don't think about it then.. how wil I know when Im ovulating? I think it would take longer not. But atleast this cycle Im trying not to "stress".
> 
> Yeah! She got it to attached to my bridal shower gift but decided it wasn't appropriate, so she gave it to me when we went to visit them sometime after. She was like "someone told me I'll be having a great grandchild in the future!" I hope it happens sooner than later!!
> 
> Gosh, I've heard a lot of bad things about the injection it always made me nervous about it. DH now wishes I had been off the pill sooner since I only stopped in December, so 6 months before the wedding.
> 
> Those people irritated the crap out of me!:growlmad: Most people I know who said it had kids accidentally, or had kids ages ago and probably don't remember the ttc journey.Click to expand...



That's good that she didn't get it to you infront of everyone. I wish I would of gotten off sooner too. DH & I got married in March, and also started TTC then. 

I have a friend who has a beautiful baby girl, however it was not planned. She always tell me ohhh just relax and have fun that's what we did! Yes.. and you also weren't TTC, it happened on accident so obviously you were relaxed and having fun. Ughhh they just don't get it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> That's good that she didn't get it to you infront of everyone. I wish I would of gotten off sooner too. DH & I got married in March, and also started TTC then.
> 
> I have a friend who has a beautiful baby girl, however it was not planned. She always tell me ohhh just relax and have fun that's what we did! Yes.. and you also weren't TTC, it happened on accident so obviously you were relaxed and having fun. Ughhh they just don't get it.

There's only a few friends I told that we're ttc, but that's about it. I know I confided in my best friend that it's taking longer than we expected. But she's anti having her own children and just wants to spoil her friends kids so she doesn't quite get it either...


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing ? 
I have a quick opk question !! I posted it in another thread as well but maybe you ladies may know.. 

I bought the clear blue digital tests for this month because they seem like they would be easier to read, but I had some of the first response ones left from last month so I am starting off with them.
I don't expect to "o" until next week, but I wanted to start testing today just to be sure I don't miss it.

Here is my question:
I know it is not positive until the line is darker than the other one, but if you do have a line does this mean that you are getting close to "o"? Will the line keep showing up (and maybe get darker) until you reach your "o", or will there be a slight line at times during the month even if your o is over ????

We seem to all be pretty new to opk's but i'd appreciate any insight :)
Thanks and baby dust !!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing ?
> I have a quick opk question !! I posted it in another thread as well but maybe you ladies may know..
> 
> I bought the clear blue digital tests for this month because they seem like they would be easier to read, but I had some of the first response ones left from last month so I am starting off with them.
> I don't expect to "o" until next week, but I wanted to start testing today just to be sure I don't miss it.
> 
> Here is my question:
> I know it is not positive until the line is darker than the other one, but if you do have a line does this mean that you are getting close to "o"? Will the line keep showing up (and maybe get darker) until you reach your "o", or will there be a slight line at times during the month even if your o is over ????
> 
> We seem to all be pretty new to opk's but i'd appreciate any insight :)
> Thanks and baby dust !!

For me there wasn't a line yesterday, so it makes me wonder if there is a line that means you're close? I'm feeling a bit confused and uncertain myself though so I'm not much help, sorry!

Good idea on using a better test when you're for sure closer though:thumbup:


----------



## smb44589

I am also confused by Opk strip tests. This is my first cycle of testing and Ive been testing since Af left. Generally and ive been getting a dark control line, but nothing more. But on CD10 the 2nd line was dark (not darker than the control line though) so assumed maybe i was on the verge of ovulating. Next day just a dark control line. Today is CD13 and the same thing happened, dark control line with a dark 2nd line, but not darker than control line. What does it mean, if anything?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

smb44589 said:


> I am also confused by Opk strip tests. This is my first cycle of testing and Ive been testing since Af left. Generally and ive been getting a dark control line, but nothing more. But on CD10 the 2nd line was dark (not darker than the control line though) so assumed maybe i was on the verge of ovulating. Next day just a dark control line. Today is CD13 and the same thing happened, dark control line with a dark 2nd line, but not darker than control line. What does it mean, if anything?

I think if it's as dark as the control line that can be a positive as well. But other ladies may have better advice. Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## smb44589

I am also confused by Opk strip tests. This is my first cycle of testing and Ive been testing since Af left. Generally and ive been getting a dark control line, but nothing more. But on CD10 the 2nd line was dark (not darker than the control line though) so assumed maybe i was on the verge of ovulating. Next day just a dark control line. Today is CD13 and the same thing happened, dark control line with a dark 2nd line, but not darker than control line. What does it mean, if anything?


----------



## FarmersWife5

I would say if it is as dark as control line or darker than positive. I think it can continue to get darker as you test if its not as dark yet. Last cycle when I got my positive it was darker than control line.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey there, how is everyone doing ?
Has anyone had any luck with their opk's yet ?
I tried another one today and the line was darker than yesterday (but not very dark).. So I am hoping this means that I am leading up to my o ! I wasn't expecting it until the middle of next week so that seems about right.. Also a bit more cm.

Does anyone else get so excited when they see two lines show up on a test, even if it is just an opk ? I always think "imagine if this was a hpt!!!" then I get so happy for a few moments.. Haha.. But we all have to try extra hard this upcoming week and pray for positives !!!!

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

I haven't started testing yet as I am only CD8 and last cycle I didn't get a positive OPK until CD16. I think Tuesday I will do my first test. Newlywed it sounds like your getting very close though, what CD are you on? Good luck


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi there !
I am on cd 15/16 now, and I have taken 4 opks over the past 4 days.. one was light, the next one was darker, the next one was lighter, and todays was medium haha. So I do not have a positive yet but I was not really expecting one until later this week. My cycle is a bit longer than it used to be before i got on bcp. 

Did you do your first test today? I realized that the last 2 months I probably "o"ed later than expected, so I think our timing is off.. So that makes me feel like "well it is bound to happen this time if we make sure our timing is perfect", but that is not true at all so I don't want to get my hopes up!

Baby dust to you alll !!!! I am excited for the upcoming weeks :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi there !
> I am on cd 15/16 now, and I have taken 4 opks over the past 4 days.. one was light, the next one was darker, the next one was lighter, and todays was medium haha. So I do not have a positive yet but I was not really expecting one until later this week. My cycle is a bit longer than it used to be before i got on bcp.
> 
> Did you do your first test today? I realized that the last 2 months I probably "o"ed later than expected, so I think our timing is off.. So that makes me feel like "well it is bound to happen this time if we make sure our timing is perfect", but that is not true at all so I don't want to get my hopes up!
> 
> Baby dust to you alll !!!! I am excited for the upcoming weeks :)

How long are your cycles Newlywed? Sorry if I've asked before:shy:...

I took the last OPK I had yesterday and it was another negative, I'm really torn whether to buy more or not this cycle as I have mixed comments on my maybe positive I had on CD15 and with the cramping and side aches I've had I'm almost willing to bet it was a positive, or at least as close to a positive as I may get.:shrug:

Hope you get your positive OPK soon!


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi there !
> I am on cd 15/16 now, and I have taken 4 opks over the past 4 days.. one was light, the next one was darker, the next one was lighter, and todays was medium haha. So I do not have a positive yet but I was not really expecting one until later this week. My cycle is a bit longer than it used to be before i got on bcp.
> 
> Did you do your first test today? I realized that the last 2 months I probably "o"ed later than expected, so I think our timing is off.. So that makes me feel like "well it is bound to happen this time if we make sure our timing is perfect", but that is not true at all so I don't want to get my hopes up!
> 
> Baby dust to you alll !!!! I am excited for the upcoming weeks :)

Don't worry you will get a positive one! I did test today, got a line not dark enough though! Last month was on CD16 though. I am getting nervous for the next 2 weeks ahhhhh.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey there !
So nice to come here and read comments of everyone who is in the same boat as I am. 
Dragonfly - I can never keep track of who I ask and what I ask so it's fine if you ask twice cause I never remember either, haha ! My cycles have been around 31/32 days so I'm not late yet when it comes to my o, but it should be here very soon.. I hate not knowing what is going on in my body !!! We have been bd'ing just incase, but I feel better about my chances this month if I see a positive result and then know that we tried our hardest around then. Our timing was off our last 2 months before now which frustrates me !! I hope my craziness goes away after I get more used to my body's cycle, because this is exhausting to be stressing over each month.. lol. How long are you cycles ? Maybe you could buy some cheaper tests just to be sure ?? Or just bd as often as possible, lol. Good luck to you !!! :)

Farmers Wife - It is good to start testing early just in case your body feels like switching things up this month !! Haha. I am stressing too, I know we shouldn't but it is just so hard not to !!! I feel like "Oh no, I didn't get a positive yet maybe my body is broken and all my tests are faulty" hahaahah. Paranoid much ??
Hopefully within the next week we will all have our o's !!! Then stage 2 of the waiting begins lol. 
Thank god for this site !!!!

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

I know its always easier to blame it on the test haha!! Going to test tonight and see but only CD11 now. The DH is taking me out for supper, so that will be fun!! Maybe a little BD later ;)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I hope O shows up for you soon! It is really frustrating not knowing when exactly it's going to show up. My cycles have been averaging between 35-37 days. We've been BDing every other day to every couple of days just to be sure. I was going to get internet cheapie tests but the last time we BD I flopped it and couldn't enjoy it/climax because all I could think about was OPKs and whether the test I had a maybe on was positive or not. And I feel so so guilty about it, so I'm thinking about holding off on the OPKs for longer...:shy:

FarmersWife5 - It so is, darn those tests!! lol. Fingers crossed that you O soon too. Enjoy dinner! Now I'm hungry:haha:

If only baby dust was as contagious as glitter...


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi there !
Dragonfly - I understand what you mean, it is so easy to get caught up in the opk's.. I'm afraid soon I'll be like, "Don't touch me, I haven't gotten a positive yet !!!!". Hahahaha. & I'm always afraid like what if I missed my surge (but I don't think you would if you test everyday around the same time?), or what if my pee wasn't concentrated enough ? Haha. Us females have so much on our mind all the time !

Farmers Wife - Hope you enjoy your evening !! Soon summer will be over and we'll realize we didn't do much other than sit around and think about ttc !!! Haha. Hoping you get a positive soon ! 

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's exactly how I've been feeling! I took an OPK a few hours later than the time I was taking them and really beat myself over it! Although I haven't gotten "don't touch me" like, thankfully I rarely even feel like turning DH down.

I keep telling DH how shocked I am that it's hard to make a baby!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Dragonfly I am shocked how long it is taking also!! Ladys I think I just got a positive OPK.. Ugh I was I could figure out how to upload on here, I feel like its more complicated than I should be. Im 95% sure its a go, hope I can figure out how to show you


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Dragonfly I am shocked how long it is taking also!! Ladys I think I just got a positive OPK.. Ugh I was I could figure out how to upload on here, I feel like its more complicated than I should be. Im 95% sure its a go, hope I can figure out how to show you

Down under the additional options there's a "manage attachments" button, click that then find the pic.

I hope it's a positive!! Let the BD begin!!:happydance:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Here it is!! CD12


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I say it's definitely positive!! Break out the sexy dance! haha


----------



## FarmersWife5

I took that right after it showed up. I just went back into the bathroom and it got even darker! I cant believe it whohooo. Its weird because last cycle my positive was on CD16.. hmm. I was worried my LP was too short, but now im excited! I hope you get yours soon too! My cycle are normally only 26-27 days so CD12 is about "normal" right?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yeah, I would say that's about normal. And if not, oh well! It's a positive no matter what :thumbup:

Thanks, I stopped taking OPKs and we're just BDing every other day hoping to catch it eventually.


----------



## FarmersWife5

That's what we have been doing so far this cycle, every other day. With this being the 5th cycle I just had to use OPKS. But wasn't going to stress this cycle!! Which is really hard to do. But I feel like either way.. OPK or not if you are BDing every other day the whole cycle, theres not awhole bunch more you can really do. I think this will be your cycle tho!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> That's what we have been doing so far this cycle, every other day. With this being the 5th cycle I just had to use OPKS. But wasn't going to stress this cycle!! Which is really hard to do. But I feel like either way.. OPK or not if you are BDing every other day the whole cycle, theres not awhole bunch more you can really do. I think this will be your cycle tho!!!!
> 
> :dust:

You are so kind! I pray that this will be both of our cycles:flower: Especially with your positive OPK!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi there,
FarmersWife - Congrats on your positive !!!! That is awesome, definitely a positive for sure !!! Still no luck for me yet :( Today is cd17, but my cycles have been longer so I guess that means I have to wait longer. You are so lucky you got it already !!!! Get busy !!!!! Haha
& Dragonfly - I may end up with your approach this month because my first month of opk's is really stressing me ! I enjoy testing everyday and it keeps me excited, but since I haven't experienced the joys of a positive yet I am starting to get discouraged ! I think I should definitely have one time Saturday night though.. How is your month going ? How often do you guys bd ? I am trying to as much as often around this time when I expect my o anyways.
Baby dust to all !!!!!! Hope August has some good news for us :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Ladies: Yesterday when I got my positive OPK we did BD. This morning before work my 2nd urine of the day I took another test and it was still positive. After work today I took another and it is now negative...

So.. That being said, does it mean I did Ovulated sometime this afternoon? Would it still up our chances if we BD right away tonight when DH gets home to? OR is it too late once the egg is released? 

I thought.. As long as it is still the SAME day as ovulation, the sperm can meet the egg that was released that day? Or am I Wrong?

Thank you!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I'm glad I'm not alone about OPK's stressing me out. Since stopping the OPK testing I've actually been more relaxed about this cycle. We BD every other day or every couple of days. My ticker and apps say I'm supposed to ovulate today and it's our day for BD so here's to feeling hopeful! I hope you get your positive soon Newlywed!! Lots of luck and baby dust to you!

FarmersWife - Glad you got your positive and BD!! OPK's show when we surge not the actual egg release, right? So you may have released the egg already, but I think if you BD again tonight that it wouldn't harm anything, and could bump your chances! Feeling really hopeful for you!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, I've been debating whether or not I should take a break from this website because I think I need to stop completely obsessing over ttc. But I love hearing from everyone so I couldn't leave ! But I am definitely having a problem with obsessing over it, and it is really starting to get to me ! 
I haven't gotten a positive opk yet (on cd18 now, but I do have around 32 day cycles lately), and I think maybe that is what's bothering me. I like to always know what is happening in my body, but some things we just can't control !! Now I realize that with my longer cycle I definitely do o later than I expected, so we won't give up after the first couple of weeks of trying.. It is definitely better to try as much as possible the full cycle to maximize our chances ! 
I laughed at my feelings because I realized that the whole start of the thread was because of the same thing I am feeling right now !! I hope I do soon get a positive just to brighten my spirits a bit. I always get my period, but now using these opk's has been stressing me because now I'm worried that what if I don't ovulate properly ?? Or can you not have a period with ovulation ?

Sorry to be such a downer !! I try to sound as positive as possible, and we haven't even been trying that long (this is only the third cycle!), but I am just too caught up in wanting to know everything about my body, but maybe sometimes it is better that we don't because this can be the result !!!! Haha.

Hoping that you ladies are enjoying your weekend (& enjoying lots of bd'ing, haha)
& Farmerswife - I would still bd anyways just to be sure !!!!

Good luck & thanks for reading my rant !!!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been debating whether or not I should take a break from this website because I think I need to stop completely obsessing over ttc. But I love hearing from everyone so I couldn't leave ! But I am definitely having a problem with obsessing over it, and it is really starting to get to me !
> I haven't gotten a positive opk yet (on cd18 now, but I do have around 32 day cycles lately), and I think maybe that is what's bothering me. I like to always know what is happening in my body, but some things we just can't control !! Now I realize that with my longer cycle I definitely do o later than I expected, so we won't give up after the first couple of weeks of trying.. It is definitely better to try as much as possible the full cycle to maximize our chances !
> I laughed at my feelings because I realized that the whole start of the thread was because of the same thing I am feeling right now !! I hope I do soon get a positive just to brighten my spirits a bit. I always get my period, but now using these opk's has been stressing me because now I'm worried that what if I don't ovulate properly ?? Or can you not have a period with ovulation ?
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer !! I try to sound as positive as possible, and we haven't even been trying that long (this is only the third cycle!), but I am just too caught up in wanting to know everything about my body, but maybe sometimes it is better that we don't because this can be the result !!!! Haha.
> 
> Hoping that you ladies are enjoying your weekend (& enjoying lots of bd'ing, haha)
> & Farmerswife - I would still bd anyways just to be sure !!!!
> 
> Good luck & thanks for reading my rant !!!!!




It is totally normal to feel the way you are feeling!! Last cycle was my first time using OPK also, and I seriously wanted to shove the sticks down someones throat! :wacko: I can relate with the stress of the OPK BUTTTT.... Once you get it figured out and get the positive, it is all worth it... 

No matter how many cycles you have been trying, it will always be a bummer to get AF. So don't feel bad.. Just keep your spirits up! This is what we are here for.. to rant to one another and ask questions & just support each other.

As far as you being on CD18 with still no positive, I wouldn't worry yet.. My cycles are only 26/27 days and last cycle my positive didn't come until CD16! As long as you have 10-11 days inbetween your O time and AF, you are fine! So you still have plenty of time to O.

I hope I made you feel a little better!! :dust:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Thank you so much FarmersWife, it really did !
Your words mean more than you know :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Any luck yet ladies?! I started my TWW today.. Which is crazy because it feels like I just started this thread! Maybe I shouldn't do this but... I have it in my head that this is our cycle!! I am convinced.. :) 


Hows your weekend going?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I don't blame you for feeling the need to step away from BnB! It's so hard to not get wrapped up with ttc and everything. This is why I stopped taking OPK's, I knew I was getting to harsh on myself over it. And for such a little thing once I stopped doing them I feel a lot more relaxed. Although I still come to BnB daily I'm not on it all the time like I was at the start.

I have 37 days cycles lately and when I went in for my lady exam she said that I probably wouldn't ovulate until CD23 so don't give up on it being negative so far! And as FarmersWife says, once they're figured out they are totally worth it!! But I just didn't get there and threw in the towel early, but it's alright for now.:hugs:Don't give up hope! This thread is full of nothing but support and you're bfp is coming, and I hope sooner than later:hugs:

FarmersWife - I'm in my 2ww as well! My fingers are crossed so hard for you, they may fall off!:haha: Especially with getting your positive OPK, that makes me feel extra hopeful for you!!

I'm supposed to be 1DPO today, although DH and I never got around to BDing on O date so I'm feeling not so hopeful. Although maybe we may still catch if we BD today?:shrug: What do you think ladies, think I still have a chance?


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Newlywed - I don't blame you for feeling the need to step away from BnB! It's so hard to not get wrapped up with ttc and everything. This is why I stopped taking OPK's, I knew I was getting to harsh on myself over it. And for such a little thing once I stopped doing them I feel a lot more relaxed. Although I still come to BnB daily I'm not on it all the time like I was at the start.
> 
> I have 37 days cycles lately and when I went in for my lady exam she said that I probably wouldn't ovulate until CD23 so don't give up on it being negative so far! And as FarmersWife says, once they're figured out they are totally worth it!! But I just didn't get there and threw in the towel early, but it's alright for now.:hugs:Don't give up hope! This thread is full of nothing but support and you're bfp is coming, and I hope sooner than later:hugs:
> 
> FarmersWife - I'm in my 2ww as well! My fingers are crossed so hard for you, they may fall off!:haha: Especially with getting your positive OPK, that makes me feel extra hopeful for you!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be 1DPO today, although DH and I never got around to BDing on O date so I'm feeling not so hopeful. Although maybe we may still catch if we BD today?:shrug: What do you think ladies, think I still have a chance?

Did you BD the days before your O? And I think you still have anywhere for like 12-24 hours. So I would BD ASAP! I for sure think you have a chance!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, I cannot believe you are in your tww already, that is so exciting ! I think you both have good chances :)
It's so funny cause I had it in my head that this had to be my month too !! We have been bd'ing every second day since the 13th, & if I wasn't using the opk's I would have felt more confident, but that being said if I wasn't using them then I still would have thought my o was a nice while ago (well it still could have been if I missed it) But I will just have to wait and see ! I can see how it can be more relaxed not using them at times though, haha.
Try not to drive yourselves crazy with symptom spotting during your tww !!!! I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you both ! & I'll update if I have any exciting opk news, haha.

Baby dust !!!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Yes Newlywed please let us know when you get your OPK!! Im usually good the first week and then by the time the second week hits, im going insane wondering if I am pregnant. I think this will be our month ladies! How exciting if all of us got our BFPS. Lets hope!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife - We did BD the day before my possible ovulation date, although I didn't have anywhere near as much cm as I did the previous week when I had that maybe OPK. All day today I've been feeling so negative that it sent me into a foul mood and couldn't get in BDing... we finally did but it was late at night so I think our chance was missed... trying really hard not to be upset but it's impossible at the moment.:cry:

Thanks Newlywed :) Definitely keep us updated for the positive OPK!! I'm determined to stay away from threads on symptom spotting this 2ww. Hope that I can stick to that though!

It would be so incredible for us all to get bfp's!! Definitely holding onto that hope!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Dragonfly- I still think you have a great chance!
This weekend... I got a lovely UTI. Was up all night last night in pain from it! They are soo awful. Now Im on antibiotic for a few days and drinking lots of cranberry juice. It makes me soooo upset this had to happen right at the start of my TWW. Im hoping it wont affect anything, but at this point I think it will :( 

But then again.. they always tell you that antibiotic will cancel out your BCP and to use back up protection. Welll.. that must mean you still can get pregnant with on antibiotic that's the only thing keeping me hanging... The feeling of a UTI is just awful.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Dragonfly- I still think you have a great chance!
> This weekend... I got a lovely UTI. Was up all night last night in pain from it! They are soo awful. Now Im on antibiotic for a few days and drinking lots of cranberry juice. It makes me soooo upset this had to happen right at the start of my TWW. Im hoping it wont affect anything, but at this point I think it will :(
> 
> But then again.. they always tell you that antibiotic will cancel out your BCP and to use back up protection. Welll.. that must mean you still can get pregnant with on antibiotic that's the only thing keeping me hanging... The feeling of a UTI is just awful.

Thank you FarmersWife, I was super upset all day yesterday but I seem to be doing better today so far. And I deeply appreciate your positive comments that make me hold onto my hope.

Sorry about your UTI, that's terrible! I don't think it would affect anything, like you said bcp gets ineffective with antibiotics and people have ended up pregnant because of that! I know a girlfriend who got pregnant while taking antibiotics, so I'm not worried for you about that! I think you've got so many reasons to hold onto hope for your bfp!!:hugs:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly- I still think you have a great chance!
> This weekend... I got a lovely UTI. Was up all night last night in pain from it! They are soo awful. Now Im on antibiotic for a few days and drinking lots of cranberry juice. It makes me soooo upset this had to happen right at the start of my TWW. Im hoping it wont affect anything, but at this point I think it will :(
> 
> But then again.. they always tell you that antibiotic will cancel out your BCP and to use back up protection. Welll.. that must mean you still can get pregnant with on antibiotic that's the only thing keeping me hanging... The feeling of a UTI is just awful.
> 
> Thank you FarmersWife, I was super upset all day yesterday but I seem to be doing better today so far. And I deeply appreciate your positive comments that make me hold onto my hope.
> 
> Sorry about your UTI, that's terrible! I don't think it would affect anything, like you said bcp gets ineffective with antibiotics and people have ended up pregnant because of that! I know a girlfriend who got pregnant while taking antibiotics, so I'm not worried for you about that! I think you've got so many reasons to hold onto hope for your bfp!!:hugs:Click to expand...

It is so good to hear you are feeling better today!! I am glad my thoughts help you out, that's what I am here for. We are in this journey together, and its great to be able to relate to one another. 

Its crazy that your friend fell pregnant while on antibiotics. I called my sister in law who is pregnant and was telling her about how upset I was. She knows DH & I are TTC. I totally forgot that the month she got her BFP she had a tooth pulled, and was also on antibiotics... So maybe itll happen! 

Time will tell... lets hope this TWW goes well for us! Thinking of you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> It is so good to hear you are feeling better today!! I am glad my thoughts help you out, that's what I am here for. We are in this journey together, and its great to be able to relate to one another.
> 
> Its crazy that your friend fell pregnant while on antibiotics. I called my sister in law who is pregnant and was telling her about how upset I was. She knows DH & I are TTC. I totally forgot that the month she got her BFP she had a tooth pulled, and was also on antibiotics... So maybe itll happen!
> 
> Time will tell... lets hope this TWW goes well for us! Thinking of you!

It's is amazing how much support there is here! :hugs: I especially feel so connected to you and Newlywed through our ttc journey.

That's great you have someone you can call and talk to about ttc, how curious that she was on antibiotics too! Makes me curious if there's some kind of helpful thing that antibiotics do with conceiving... now I wish I was on antibiotics!:haha:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> It is so good to hear you are feeling better today!! I am glad my thoughts help you out, that's what I am here for. We are in this journey together, and its great to be able to relate to one another.
> 
> Its crazy that your friend fell pregnant while on antibiotics. I called my sister in law who is pregnant and was telling her about how upset I was. She knows DH & I are TTC. I totally forgot that the month she got her BFP she had a tooth pulled, and was also on antibiotics... So maybe itll happen!
> 
> Time will tell... lets hope this TWW goes well for us! Thinking of you!
> 
> It's is amazing how much support there is here! :hugs: I especially feel so connected to you and Newlywed through our ttc journey.
> 
> That's great you have someone you can call and talk to about ttc, how curious that she was on antibiotics too! Makes me curious if there's some kind of helpful thing that antibiotics do with conceiving... now I wish I was on antibiotics!:haha:Click to expand...


I agree with you! Its great coming here. and Im not sure maybe there is.. Guess we'll find out ;) I suppose I could always ship some amoxicillin your way! haha :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> I agree with you! Its great coming here. and Im not sure maybe there is.. Guess we'll find out ;) I suppose I could always ship some amoxicillin your way! haha :winkwink:

Hahaha, if antibiotics do really help out the pregnancy I would take them! My tonsils have been swollen for over a week, maybe I would need some hehe:haha:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Dragonfly & Newlywed.. Have I asked you how old you ladies were? Im not sure if I have, I was just kind of curious. However if you prefer not to share that is okay too!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Dragonfly & Newlywed.. Have I asked you how old you ladies were? Im not sure if I have, I was just kind of curious. However if you prefer not to share that is okay too!

I'm 24 and DH is 25 :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly & Newlywed.. Have I asked you how old you ladies were? Im not sure if I have, I was just kind of curious. However if you prefer not to share that is okay too!
> 
> I'm 24 and DH is 25 :)Click to expand...

Too bad you cant "like" a post like you can on facebook. haha.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !! 
It definitely sounds like you guys have some good chances this month !!! 
Dragonfly - Don't get discouraged ! Since you don't exactly know when your o was then there is no way to rule out that you missed it.. You've been trying so that is the main thing !! & Honestly, you probably did the right thing by avoiding opk's because I am pretty sure I scared my o away this month with the stress of wondering about it, because still nothing for me !!! 
So now I am hoping that I just managed to miss it somehow..... That is what I am telling myself, haha. Although I am still going to test until my AF shows up (or a bfp ! I can still be hopeful !! haha)
I did receive some sperm friendly lube in the mail today that I ordered a little while ago, so that made me excited ! I haven't been able to find pre seed anywhere so I figured this was the easiest thing.. I also got "Zestica", it is pretty expensive but seems to be really good and even "improves sperm mobility".. So it is worth a try because I do find we need a bit of lube so it is better to use sperm friendly (tmi, sorry).

Farmers Wife - A UTI shouldn't affect your chances at all ! A few ladies I chatted with said it felt like they were getting a uti before they got a bfp.. maybe this is a good sign ?? Also, my friend got preggo while on antibiotics (& bcp !!, the antibiotics cancelled them out).. so it really doesn't affect your chances :)
Do you tend to lie down or prop yourself up and avoid peeing after sex ? That can lead to uti's. Hopefully it clears up for you asap !!

& I have been wondering how old you ladies are as well ! Not that it matters, but it is just interesting to know. I am 21 and dh is 26 (I am a bit younger than some people on here, so sometimes I don't like people to know my age because they may say I'm too young to have a baby, but we are financially secure and mature and ready). & I'm from Canada ! What about you Famers Wife, how old are you and the dh ?

Well I will let you ladies know of any updates, but for now we are still trying until AF shows her ugly face because I don't want to rely 100% on those opk's !! 
When are you ladies testing !??!!? 

& Also, I agree with your comment Dragonfly, I do feel so close to you and Farmers Wife ! I look forward to reading your comments each night :) It is nice to have support during this !!

BABY DUST !!!!!!!!!
xox


----------



## FarmersWife5

Neither of your ages would affect what I think either. You are both wonderful ladys and enjoy giving/receiving wonderful advice! And turns out we are all around the same age.. I will be 22 next month! whoho. I was a year younger than everyone I graduated high school with, apparently my parents thought I was a smart baby? haha. DH is 23. 


I agree that sometimes I feel like people may side eye us for being young. However there are TONS and TONS of young people who haven't accomplished near what we have. I cherish what we have together and how far we have came! Im excited to be a young mom and bring a precious baby into this world, with all we have to offer for them!


----------



## FarmersWife5

If you would of asked me 10 years ago where Id be now, Id never guess this! haha. I cant believe that I already have a license in cosmetology, and will very soon have my degree in MA. DH farms and has livestock, but he also went to a John Deere tech school. He works full time for John Deere along with farming. 

We bought our acreage almost a year ago, before that rented an acreage for a year. We just got married March 23rd. Sorry.. Im giving you my life story! haha.

Newlywed.. We live in the United States, in good ole Iowa! :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Too bad you cant "like" a post like you can on facebook. haha.

Haha, yeah the BnB makers need to throw in a "like" button, or something similar!



newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !!
> It definitely sounds like you guys have some good chances this month !!!
> Dragonfly - Don't get discouraged ! Since you don't exactly know when your o was then there is no way to rule out that you missed it.. You've been trying so that is the main thing !! & Honestly, you probably did the right thing by avoiding opk's because I am pretty sure I scared my o away this month with the stress of wondering about it, because still nothing for me !!!
> So now I am hoping that I just managed to miss it somehow..... That is what I am telling myself, haha. Although I am still going to test until my AF shows up (or a bfp ! I can still be hopeful !! haha)
> I did receive some sperm friendly lube in the mail today that I ordered a little while ago, so that made me excited ! I haven't been able to find pre seed anywhere so I figured this was the easiest thing.. I also got "Zestica", it is pretty expensive but seems to be really good and even "improves sperm mobility".. So it is worth a try because I do find we need a bit of lube so it is better to use sperm friendly (tmi, sorry).
> 
> Farmers Wife - A UTI shouldn't affect your chances at all ! A few ladies I chatted with said it felt like they were getting a uti before they got a bfp.. maybe this is a good sign ?? Also, my friend got preggo while on antibiotics (& bcp !!, the antibiotics cancelled them out).. so it really doesn't affect your chances :)
> Do you tend to lie down or prop yourself up and avoid peeing after sex ? That can lead to uti's. Hopefully it clears up for you asap !!
> 
> & I have been wondering how old you ladies are as well ! Not that it matters, but it is just interesting to know. I am 21 and dh is 26 (I am a bit younger than some people on here, so sometimes I don't like people to know my age because they may say I'm too young to have a baby, but we are financially secure and mature and ready). & I'm from Canada ! What about you Famers Wife, how old are you and the dh ?
> 
> Well I will let you ladies know of any updates, but for now we are still trying until AF shows her ugly face because I don't want to rely 100% on those opk's !!
> When are you ladies testing !??!!?
> 
> & Also, I agree with your comment Dragonfly, I do feel so close to you and Farmers Wife ! I look forward to reading your comments each night :) It is nice to have support during this !!
> 
> BABY DUST !!!!!!!!!
> xox

Thank you Newlywed, I hope we all get our bfp's this cycle! Now I'm feeling pretty good at how much we tried and just need to stay hopeful for the tww. Exciting about the lube! I may have to give that a try! I haven't been able to find preseed anywhere but on the internet and shipping takes too long... DH uses his saliva (sorry, tmi) and hates lube.. but I worry his spit will kill his swimmers!

Ugh, I must say I hate when people tell us we're too young to have babies! So I don't blame you for not always sharing your age. Keep your hopes up until you have pink lines or af!! What date are you testing? I can't remember if I've read it yet:dohh: I'll be testing on August 3rd! We're almost there, just 12 more days!!:happydance:

This is my favorite thread to read here on BnB:flower:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> If you would of asked me 10 years ago where Id be now, Id never guess this! haha. I cant believe that I already have a license in cosmetology, and will very soon have my degree in MA. DH farms and has livestock, but he also went to a John Deere tech school. He works full time for John Deere along with farming.
> 
> We bought our acreage almost a year ago, before that rented an acreage for a year. We just got married March 23rd. Sorry.. Im giving you my life story! haha.
> 
> Newlywed.. We live in the United States, in good ole Iowa! :D

Ah that's great! I like you're story :)


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies !!
Aww, so many nice stories !! I did not realize we are all around the same age !
I'm on cd 22 now and STILL no positive on the opk... I am soon goign to throw them out the window !!!! Haha. I really thought I would by now, so I'm convinced that either I missed my surge or that I just didn't o this month.. But we have been bd'ing pretty often just in case. We usually try for every second day..
How are you ladies doing ??? In a couple of weeks we should know if we have to start this process all over again or will be jumping for joy with a bfp :) 
I get so hopeful !! I even drempt I had a baby boy last night and he was such a beauty ! This is twice I drempt I had a boy so I definitely feel like one day I will be blessed with a little boy :)

Baby dust to all !!!!!! (I'm pretty sure noone reads this thread other than us 3 just chatting to each other - haha!)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey ladies !!
> Aww, so many nice stories !! I did not realize we are all around the same age !
> I'm on cd 22 now and STILL no positive on the opk... I am soon goign to throw them out the window !!!! Haha. I really thought I would by now, so I'm convinced that either I missed my surge or that I just didn't o this month.. But we have been bd'ing pretty often just in case. We usually try for every second day..
> How are you ladies doing ??? In a couple of weeks we should know if we have to start this process all over again or will be jumping for joy with a bfp :)
> I get so hopeful !! I even drempt I had a baby boy last night and he was such a beauty ! This is twice I drempt I had a boy so I definitely feel like one day I will be blessed with a little boy :)
> 
> Baby dust to all !!!!!! (I'm pretty sure noone reads this thread other than us 3 just chatting to each other - haha!)

I think you'll be okay since you've been BDing often anyways :) I've had dreams of having a little boy too!! I hope it comes true.

We may be the only 3 here, but that's alright!

This morning I had awful cramps that woke me up! The rest of the day I've been tired, sore throat and twinges in my side. Although I'm a little nervous over the twinges since it's the side with the cyst that burst..


----------



## Marqelle93

Adding on to the whole ago discussion, I also find it annoying when people think I am too young. I got married at 19 and I wanted a baby then too, so we started trying a couple months before the wedding and if it happened we just wouldn't tell anyone. Over a year later and it still hasn't happened.

I am 20 as of April and when I got married everyone said I was too young for that and now that I am trying for a baby they all say I am too young for that. 

Here is what I always say:

If you know what you want, waiting until you are older only shortens the time you have with it.


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey ladies !!
> Aww, so many nice stories !! I did not realize we are all around the same age !
> I'm on cd 22 now and STILL no positive on the opk... I am soon goign to throw them out the window !!!! Haha. I really thought I would by now, so I'm convinced that either I missed my surge or that I just didn't o this month.. But we have been bd'ing pretty often just in case. We usually try for every second day..
> How are you ladies doing ??? In a couple of weeks we should know if we have to start this process all over again or will be jumping for joy with a bfp :)
> I get so hopeful !! I even drempt I had a baby boy last night and he was such a beauty ! This is twice I drempt I had a boy so I definitely feel like one day I will be blessed with a little boy :)
> 
> Baby dust to all !!!!!! (I'm pretty sure noone reads this thread other than us 3 just chatting to each other - haha!)

 I am wondering if maybe you had a short surge? I wonder if that's possible.. and you just missed it while testing? I hope that is what happened! I have hope for you! I think you had great timing as well! Praying for you to get a BFP!! 

Things are going good my way, nothing too exciting. Trying to get through this 2 week wait arrghh. But this last month really has gone by.. A baby boy would be amazing. I honestly want a girl and a boy so either way Ill be as happy as can be! Having a DH mini me would be cute though :winkwink:


----------



## FarmersWife5

QUOTE]

I think you'll be okay since you've been BDing often anyways :) I've had dreams of having a little boy too!! I hope it comes true.

We may be the only 3 here, but that's alright!

This morning I had awful cramps that woke me up! The rest of the day I've been tired, sore throat and twinges in my side. Although I'm a little nervous over the twinges since it's the side with the cyst that burst..[/QUOTE]

Hope everything is okay for you!! When did you have the cyst?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Marqelle - That's a good way of seeing it :) My grandmother tells me people got married and made babies fresh out of high school, this waiting until you're 30 is crazy. You have more energy now then you will later in life. She cracks me up:thumbup: At least she's rooting for us to get pregnant asap!



FarmersWife5 said:


> I am wondering if maybe you had a short surge? I wonder if that's possible.. and you just missed it while testing? I hope that is what happened! I have hope for you! I think you had great timing as well! Praying for you to get a BFP!!
> 
> Things are going good my way, nothing too exciting. Trying to get through this 2 week wait arrghh. But this last month really has gone by.. A baby boy would be amazing. I honestly want a girl and a boy so either way Ill be as happy as can be! Having a DH mini me would be cute though :winkwink:

That's very possible! I'll vote that you may have just missed it. Those OPK test can be picky. I'm with you on the tww FarmersWife! This month has flown by, but I think the tww made time slow down a little bit. DH and I pray for both a boy and a girl, but we both really want a boy first! DH would love a son and I think I would melt with happiness to see a mini version of DH.:blush:



FarmersWife5 said:


> Hope everything is okay for you!! When did you have the cyst?

Thank you, yes I'm doing fine. Just having twinges in my left side, there was a moment where they got bad enough I almost went into the doctor. They have seemed to have lessen in intensity so far though. I'm not sure when the cyst developed but it burst last Wednesday. Over that previous weekend I had intense pains in my side that I thought were maybe just a bad O time, but they got so bad Wednesday night that I couldn't even lay on the side and I had pressure all over down in that area and my uterus. I went to the doctor the next morning but felt totally fine! When she did an exam she said my ovary was enlarged but she couldn't find any cysts so she said the one that was there must have burst and that's why I went from miserable pain to totally fine so quick.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Oh my goodness Dragonfly! I hope you are feeling better, I cant imagine. Its good you went to the doctor though. That's some scary stuff.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I am feeling much better now, thank you. I asked the doctor if I should be worried and she said that we often have cysts and don't know it and they'll fix themselves and sometimes we don't know about that either, I think that's crazy!

One of my girlfriends did tell me she had a cyst burst, but hers was big enough they were thinking about doing surgery to remove it. She got hit in the area by accident and she fell to the floor in tears because she was in so much pain. She went to her gyno and they said the same thing, burst cyst and she was alright. Scary stuff!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I am feeling much better now, thank you. I asked the doctor if I should be worried and she said that we often have cysts and don't know it and they'll fix themselves and sometimes we don't know about that either, I think that's crazy!
> 
> One of my girlfriends did tell me she had a cyst burst, but hers was big enough they were thinking about doing surgery to remove it. She got hit in the area by accident and she fell to the floor in tears because she was in so much pain. She went to her gyno and they said the same thing, burst cyst and she was alright. Scary stuff!!

That is very scary! Nuts that we can have them and they go away and never even know about it too. My best friend has had issues with cysts for awhile now, however hers is on the outside of the vagina, so you can actually see them. She has had surgery to remove glands they thought were causing these. Still no luck, every once and awhile she will get one and they have to drain it.. I feel awful for her because she said its horrible pain. They said it should in no way affect her becoming pregnant, so that's good. 

I found out today that my DH will be gone a few nights next week for work. I know its dorky but I am pretty sad.. The last time we spent a night away was over 2 years ago, when I had to do work training. Im hoping to have some girl time, go out for supper etc.. But it will be weird sleeping at night. I think I might get a little scared at night, since we live on an acreage in the middle of no where! Maybe I can convince a friend to stay the night.. how horrible is that! Atleast I have dogs.. and guns haha! oh boy.. 

And.. Im trying not to symptom spot.. but I've been feeling light lower cramping.. Have you noticed anything?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> That is very scary! Nuts that we can have them and they go away and never even know about it too. My best friend has had issues with cysts for awhile now, however hers is on the outside of the vagina, so you can actually see them. She has had surgery to remove glands they thought were causing these. Still no luck, every once and awhile she will get one and they have to drain it.. I feel awful for her because she said its horrible pain. They said it should in no way affect her becoming pregnant, so that's good.
> 
> I found out today that my DH will be gone a few nights next week for work. I know its dorky but I am pretty sad.. The last time we spent a night away was over 2 years ago, when I had to do work training. Im hoping to have some girl time, go out for supper etc.. But it will be weird sleeping at night. I think I might get a little scared at night, since we live on an acreage in the middle of no where! Maybe I can convince a friend to stay the night.. how horrible is that! Atleast I have dogs.. and guns haha! oh boy..
> 
> And.. Im trying not to symptom spot.. but I've been feeling light lower cramping.. Have you noticed anything?

Oh my goodness I would freak out the first time I saw a cyst on the outside... but at least she got to know they were there. I'm sorry she has to be in pain when there's a cyst there, I can only imagine. But thank goodness it wont affect her becoming pregnant.

Girl time sounds awesome! And it will make your husbands time away go by faster. I have a rough time sleeping when DH isn't home, thankfully it's not very often. But yes, thank goodness for dogs and guns lol.

I've been having cramping too! It's really low and only in the early morning, doesn't last very long either. I had some last night when I went to bed in my hips but it was only for a little bit. Think it's good signs? Ugh 9 more days for me until testing or af.


----------



## FarmersWife5

I was thinking about testing Sunday.. but Im thinking that is probably a dumb idea lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I say try to hold out as long as possible. The earliest I plan to allow myself to cave in is August 1st, I'll be 12dpo. I only have two tests left so I'm trying to be frugal about using them haha:haha:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I say try to hold out as long as possible. The earliest I plan to allow myself to cave in is August 1st, I'll be 12dpo. I only have two tests left so I'm trying to be frugal about using them haha:haha:

August 2nd is actually when AF is due, for me. When is yours due? I only have 1 test butt.. can always buy more. :wacko::wacko Ughh I just want to know!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!! I am much happier tonight as I got a positive opk today !!!!!
Finally I got to experience the feeling of the smiley face showing up on my test !!! Haha.
This is July 25 and I am supposed to start my AF on August 2.. So this is extremely late.. Do I still have a chance ???
& Good luck to you guys, I bet you are dying to test !!!! I would be too. 
xox


----------



## Marqelle93

If you are ovulating then you are ovulating, so yes you definitely have a chance. And they say that ovulation does not depend on when your period will start, it's the other way around, your period will start depending on ovulation. People ovulate late all the time, and you still have 7 days, it happens.

Good luck with BDing :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> August 2nd is actually when AF is due, for me. When is yours due? I only have 1 test butt.. can always buy more. :wacko::wacko Ughh I just want to know!

I'm August 3rd! So I'm due the day after you :) Oh gosh, don't say we can always buy more!! DH always makes a face when I tell him I need to pick some up:haha:



newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !!! I am much happier tonight as I got a positive opk today !!!!!
> Finally I got to experience the feeling of the smiley face showing up on my test !!! Haha.
> This is July 25 and I am supposed to start my AF on August 2.. So this is extremely late.. Do I still have a chance ???
> & Good luck to you guys, I bet you are dying to test !!!! I would be too.
> xox

Yay on your positive OPK!! Get to :sex:ing asap! hehe. Yes you do have a chance, grab it while it's here and smiling. Lots of luck to you!

We're all due for af pretty dang close, I really hope we all get our bfp's at the same time!


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !!! I am much happier tonight as I got a positive opk today !!!!!
> Finally I got to experience the feeling of the smiley face showing up on my test !!! Haha.
> This is July 25 and I am supposed to start my AF on August 2.. So this is extremely late.. Do I still have a chance ???
> & Good luck to you guys, I bet you are dying to test !!!! I would be too.
> xox

Whoho!! I am sooo happy to hear you got a smiley face!! :happydance: :happydance: Doesn't it feel so good to see that!! I believe you have a chance, get to BDing lady!!! I am wondering if maybe you will have a longer cycle this time, since you are now ovulating. Hopefully a BFP! My AF is also due Aug 2nd. Or should I say our BFP's are due Aug 2nd, I know dragonfly is also due for a BFP about the same time. :winkwink::dust:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Thanks so much for all the comments and positive words ladies !!!!!
We bd'ed last night and just bd'ed again tonight !!! & There will have to be some more bd'ing tomorrow and the next day, just to be safe !!!!! Hahah.
Yes, it was such a great feeling to see the test (and my body) working !! Haha.
I even had to go tell my mom about my positive opk (she thinks I'm crazy, lol).

You guys should be able to test next week, how exciting is that !!! Any symptoms ?? I know it's best not to symptom spot but sometimes it is just so hard not to !

Thanks again :)
Sending baby dust to alll !!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Thanks so much for all the comments and positive words ladies !!!!!
> We bd'ed last night and just bd'ed again tonight !!! & There will have to be some more bd'ing tomorrow and the next day, just to be safe !!!!! Hahah.
> Yes, it was such a great feeling to see the test (and my body) working !! Haha.
> I even had to go tell my mom about my positive opk (she thinks I'm crazy, lol).
> 
> You guys should be able to test next week, how exciting is that !!! Any symptoms ?? I know it's best not to symptom spot but sometimes it is just so hard not to !
> 
> Thanks again :)
> Sending baby dust to alll !!!!

So excited for you getting your positive OPK!! Makes me wish I had stuck with them, but oh well! Hopefully it works out anyways :thumbup:

Eeek I'm so excited for testing next week! But I couldn't help get a little scared of the "what if's", darn those questions!! I've had twinges and low cramping in the mornings, but other than no other "symptoms" which is almost a bummer, but kind of good because I haven't driven myself crazy yet:wacko: ... key word *yet* hehe


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - Thanks ! I actually think stressing over them may have delayed my o though, haha. & Sometimes no symptoms can be a good symptom !!! My mom doesn't remember having any whatsoever, so stay positive !!
Hoping we all have some good news in the near future :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed I have also had some lower cramping.... but idk.. Guess we will find out next week!! Sooo nervous!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Dragonfly - Thanks ! I actually think stressing over them may have delayed my o though, haha. & Sometimes no symptoms can be a good symptom !!! My mom doesn't remember having any whatsoever, so stay positive !!
> Hoping we all have some good news in the near future :)

Thank you for your hopeful words! Maybe I'll be in the no symptom catergory too! Although I've had low cramping the past few mornings. It's so strange because it only happens in the morning when I'm first getting up. Except for 3dpo, I had it late at night when we were going to bed.



FarmersWife5 said:


> Newlywed I have also had some lower cramping.... but idk.. Guess we will find out next week!! Sooo nervous!

I'm nervous too!! Trying to stay hopeful though!!


----------



## N2Seeker

Hey guys,

Looks like we are all roughly the same dpo, I'm 3 days now and also having cramping, not something I'm used to, so hopefully we all get a bfp soon.

Newlyweds I remember my first smiley face, I just cried, and then started cracking on lol!

Well lets see what's in store for us, big prayer for all of us xx


----------



## Marqelle93

I got my first OPK last cycle as well, it was amazing! I told my mom, my aunt, my grandma, my husbands best friend...I went a little crazy!

Isn't it funny how we get so excited when our body does what it is supposed to?


----------



## FarmersWife5

Marqelle93 said:


> I got my first OPK last cycle as well, it was amazing! I told my mom, my aunt, my grandma, my husbands best friend...I went a little crazy!
> 
> Isn't it funny how we get so excited when our body does what it is supposed to?

Yes it is pretty amazing!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Ok ladies, I know I mentioned it before that I always read my horoscope. Well... this morning was like any other morning, went to my horoscope app on my phone. And I literally almost cried reading, its soo good that I have to share with you what it said. I cant wait for DH to get home so I can say honey readdddd myyyy horoscope!!! 

A wonderful opportunity, according to the cosmos, is due to arrive on your doorstep in a few days. Picture, if you can, a stork delivering a bundle of joy, hope, and abundance. This is a new beginning Virgo. This is the chance to start fresh with something you have dreamt of for a long long time. Will you open the door? Or will you feel that is seems way too good to be true? Don't turn down any possibility! Don't doubt the full power of it to change your life. Give it every fiber of your passion and welcome it whole heartedly. That's the way to get the most out of it! 


Ok... just pure luck this is my horoscope??!! Or is it a sign? I sure hope this is true, this gave me a whole new excitement. Maybe Im goofy? 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife I like your horoscope!! Which app do you use on your phone? I'm tempted to see what mine would say :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife I like your horoscope!! Which app do you use on your phone? I'm tempted to see what mine would say :)

It is just called "daily horoscope" and has a red icon! :winkwink:


----------



## Marqelle93

Aww wow that's crazy. Well of course we hope it is a sign :)


----------



## Tater91

FarmersWife5 said:


> A wonderful opportunity, according to the cosmos, is due to arrive on your doorstep in a few days. Picture, if you can, a stork delivering a bundle of joy, hope, and abundance. This is a new beginning Virgo. This is the chance to start fresh with something you have dreamt of for a long long time. Will you open the door? Or will you feel that is seems way too good to be true? Don't turn down any possibility! Don't doubt the full power of it to change your life. Give it every fiber of your passion and welcome it whole heartedly. That's the way to get the most out of it.

 So you are a Virgo me too. If you don't mind me asking when is your birthday mine is sept 3rd. It would be so wonderful to be pregnant on my birthday that would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Marqelle93

Wow...I just checked mine on that app and it says that my most elusive dreams may have a chance to come true but that I should be careful what I wish for because I may have to live with it and it may not be as great as I thought....


----------



## FarmersWife5

Marqelle93 said:


> Wow...I just checked mine on that app and it says that my most elusive dreams may have a chance to come true but that I should be careful what I wish for because I may have to live with it and it may not be as great as I thought....

hmm wonder what that means???


----------



## newlyweds2013

N2Seeker - This made me laugh ! So funny how we all get so excited.. Ttc is an emotional process !!! Haha. Best of luck !! Hope you get your bfp at the end of your tww !!!

Marquelle - Yes, it is so funny ! I hated having my period and I used to be every 28 days, but now I'm like "Whyyyyy is this taking so long, I want to ovulate right now !!!!" Hahah. Are you ttc #1? Best of luck to you !!!!!

DragonFly - I have a feeling this is going to be a long tww ! But you are already a few days in so that makes it even better. I think today is my o day because my test was negative tonight (but my urine was not as concentrated tonight because I wasn't as concerned since i got a positive yesterday, lol). So we are going to bd again tonight and then we'll see what happens !!!

FarmersWife - Wow !! That is such an insane horoscope to have right now !!!!! I used to always read mine too, but I haven't in ages.. I think it could be a sign :) !!!

BABY DUST TO ALL !!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> N2Seeker - This made me laugh ! So funny how we all get so excited.. Ttc is an emotional process !!! Haha. Best of luck !! Hope you get your bfp at the end of your tww !!!
> 
> Marquelle - Yes, it is so funny ! I hated having my period and I used to be every 28 days, but now I'm like "Whyyyyy is this taking so long, I want to ovulate right now !!!!" Hahah. Are you ttc #1? Best of luck to you !!!!!
> 
> DragonFly - I have a feeling this is going to be a long tww ! But you are already a few days in so that makes it even better. I think today is my o day because my test was negative tonight (but my urine was not as concentrated tonight because I wasn't as concerned since i got a positive yesterday, lol). So we are going to bd again tonight and then we'll see what happens !!!
> 
> FarmersWife - Wow !! That is such an insane horoscope to have right now !!!!! I used to always read mine too, but I haven't in ages.. I think it could be a sign :) !!!
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL !!

Newlywed I hope your tww flies on by and followed by good news too:thumbup:

I'm halfway there! So tired today too, but I think it's the heat. Just no energy what so ever!:sleep:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Ladies, totally not baby related but what kind of vacuum's do you love? Mine is kicking the bucket and they're so pricey I don't want to get one without knowing it's fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## Marqelle93

Newlyweds - Wishing you the best of luck this week! I hope everything goes perfectly and this is your cycle!

Fingers crossed!
:dust:


----------



## N2Seeker

A wonderful opportunity, according to the cosmos, is due to arrive on your doorstep in a few days. Picture, if you can, a stork delivering a bundle of joy, hope, and abundance. This is a new beginning Virgo. This is the chance to start fresh with something you have dreamt of for a long long time. Will you open the door? Or will you feel that is seems way too good to be true? Don't turn down any possibility! Don't doubt the full power of it to change your life. Give it every fiber of your passion and welcome it whole heartedly. That's the way to get the most out 


I'm Virgo too!!! Used to read horoscopes before, took it with a pinch of salt, this one I'm grabbing with 2 hands lol!!
That's a lovely horoscope, lets hope and pray it brings the wonderful package we've all been waiting for.

How exciting!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies,

Stumbled on your post while ttw-obsessing and love your energy and senses of humor about the whole thing. My AF is due around 8/1 (plus or minus a day). Tried OPK one cycle and had about a 5 day window (much less specific than charting). NTNP/TTC for longer than I'd like to admit and never been pregnant, but this time I've had weird unexplained sore throat and weird cramps/twinges.

Any way, just wanted to say hi and wish you all baby dust.


----------



## FarmersWife5

N2Seeker said:


> A wonderful opportunity, according to the cosmos, is due to arrive on your doorstep in a few days. Picture, if you can, a stork delivering a bundle of joy, hope, and abundance. This is a new beginning Virgo. This is the chance to start fresh with something you have dreamt of for a long long time. Will you open the door? Or will you feel that is seems way too good to be true? Don't turn down any possibility! Don't doubt the full power of it to change your life. Give it every fiber of your passion and welcome it whole heartedly. That's the way to get the most out
> 
> 
> I'm Virgo too!!! Used to read horoscopes before, took it with a pinch of salt, this one I'm grabbing with 2 hands lol!!
> That's a lovely horoscope, lets hope and pray it brings the wonderful package we've all been waiting for.
> 
> How exciting!!




I am grabbing this horoscope with both hands and not letting go either haha! :thumbup:


----------



## FarmersWife5

xanzaba said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Stumbled on your post while ttw-obsessing and love your energy and senses of humor about the whole thing. My AF is due around 8/1 (plus or minus a day). Tried OPK one cycle and had about a 5 day window (much less specific than charting). NTNP/TTC for longer than I'd like to admit and never been pregnant, but this time I've had weird unexplained sore throat and weird cramps/twinges.
> 
> Any way, just wanted to say hi and wish you all baby dust.

So your due about the same time as us on this thread! Hope you get your BFP! We try to keep our spirits up.. TWW when your TTC is just brutal haha!How long have you actively been TTC? 

:dust:


----------



## xanzaba

We've been ntnp for a (long) year, but with some interruptions, so glad to have found a group keeping their spirits up! It's too easy to let it consume you and get you down in the dumps. 

AF due around the first-keeping my fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi xanzaba! :wave: Glad to have you join us in our wait, super exciting that you'll be testing around the same time as us as well!! Lots of luck and baby dust your way :)

Today I'm getting nervous ladies, I woke up this morning with the worst cramps. I literally though af was starting in that moment because it was so bad! She hasn't shown up yet, and hopefully wont! Farmerswife you mentioned you had lower cramping, have they gotten bad at all or just light?


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Hi xanzaba! :wave: Glad to have you join us in our wait, super exciting that you'll be testing around the same time as us as well!! Lots of luck and baby dust your way :)
> 
> Today I'm getting nervous ladies, I woke up this morning with the worst cramps. I literally though af was starting in that moment because it was so bad! She hasn't shown up yet, and hopefully wont! Farmerswife you mentioned you had lower cramping, have they gotten bad at all or just light?

Still just light.. and now I have a cold!! Why does everything how to happen right now ughh.. 


And I just noticed you asked about vacuums!! I actually just got mine for Christmas last year from my MIL. And I love love love it!! It is a Shark Navigator. It is also bagless which I really like.. We have 2 dogs and it does a great job at getting the hair up, I use it on my couch too! It is a little spendy.. but I got it for Christmas and the last vacuum I had was like $50 so maybe that's why it seems spendy to me. haha But.. I really like it.

https://www.target.com/p/shark-navi...sku=13398056&gclid=CIzomYzB0LgCFUJlMgodhFIA6g


If you click on the link, that is one from Target.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Mrs. Dragonfly

Do you know what dpo? Could it be implantation? Everyone says they feel just like AF...


----------



## xanzaba

BTW- you inspired me to check horoscope (Aries) for the month.

-- Your love life will be interesting during the latter part of the month.

I'll take it!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Hi Mrs. Dragonfly
> 
> Do you know what dpo? Could it be implantation? Everyone says they feel just like AF...

I'm 7dpo today. That would be amazing if it was implantation, thank you for making me feel hopeful again!:flower: I'll hold onto that it could be that instead of dreading possible af.


----------



## xanzaba

7dpo would definitely be early for me to get AF cramps. Is it early for you? Baby dust!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It is early for me as well to have af cramps, but I worried that af was coming early. Fingers crossed that it's implantation! :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck to you and I hope they are implantation symptoms!

I had pretty bad cramps from 1dpo until AF came, but thats normal for me to have cramps for at least 2 weeks before AF.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - I don't normally get cramps but a week before seems a bit early for such major cramping.. Seems hopeful to me !!!!! I am actually so excited for your week to be up so you can test, haha !

Best of luck to all other ladies !!!!!
I'm 1 DPO now & feeling pretty anxious about the upcoming weeks !

BABY DUST !


----------



## N2Seeker

I've had cramping since ovulating, none today though, also had really bad skin breakout. Only 5dpo and not normal behaviour for me. 

Waiting for next week, becoz week before AF I tend to have really unsettled sleep plus crave chocolate like mad. If I feel like that next week, chances are will have to start prep for the next cycle.

Fingers crossed for all xx


----------



## xanzaba

Well I'm in the same "early-or-implantation?" waiting phase. Took a test this morning (BFN) but then had some spotting. 13 dpo would be 4-5 days early for me to have period. Unless I miscalculated O, but it was day 13 which is relatively early for me.

Anyway, having AF-like cramps. Is implantation at day 13 too late?

Sorry for the obsessing, but I'm sure you ladies have been there...


----------



## Marqelle93

It happens to some women. Also, you may have just miscalculated O. Do you use OPKs? Because it happens occasionally. But implantation bleeding does not necessarily mean you are implanting that day. Sometimes it means you implanted two or maybe even three days before that.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Marqelle!!! That makes sense- it wasn't bright red. Well, I'll probably know by day's end whether it is the witch or not. Will keep posted! To be honest, when I saw it I didn't feel disappointed, I felt excited.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Dragonfly - I don't normally get cramps but a week before seems a bit early for such major cramping.. Seems hopeful to me !!!!! I am actually so excited for your week to be up so you can test, haha !
> 
> Best of luck to all other ladies !!!!!
> I'm 1 DPO now & feeling pretty anxious about the upcoming weeks !
> 
> BABY DUST !

I thought the cramping was weird for how bad it's been, and it's only early in the morning, talk about confusing! Eeek this is testing week! Just 6 more days until test date, but I may test a day or two early:blush:

How are you doing Newlywed? I hope this tww will fly by for you and I hope to hear of your bfp soon!


----------



## Marqelle93

Fingers crossed to both of you!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Well ladies, I cracked and tested early this morning! I'm either 10 or 11DPO.and I finally got my BFP!! I never thought I'd see and 2nd line. All I could do was cry and ask DH if he saw one too.. this time he agreed! I pray all you ladies get it too!! I thank you soooo much for all your support!!


----------



## Marqelle93

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!

Congratulation!
I know I only joined the site a month ago but you have been here having conversations with me the entire time and I am so happy for you!

Ahh!

Congratulations again and I'll pray that you have a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## MrsWKJ

FarmersWife5 said:


> Well ladies, I cracked and tested early this morning! I'm either 10 or 11DPO.and I finally got my BFP!! I never thought I'd see and 2nd line. All I could do was cry and ask DH if he saw one too.. this time he agreed! I pray all you ladies get it too!! I thank you soooo much for all your support!!
> View attachment 649845

OMG!!! Congratulationss!! :happydance: Sooo happy that smep worked for you!! :hugs:
Lots of sticky baby dust your way!!! H&H 9 months!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Well ladies, I cracked and tested early this morning! I'm either 10 or 11DPO.and I finally got my BFP!! I never thought I'd see and 2nd line. All I could do was cry and ask DH if he saw one too.. this time he agreed! I pray all you ladies get it too!! I thank you soooo much for all your support!!
> View attachment 649845

Oh my gosh FarmersWife I'm so happy for you that I'm in tears!!:hugs::happydance:

You have beautiful pink lines!!! Happy and healthy 9 months for you :):cloud9:


----------



## N2Seeker

Farmers wife, Congrats!! So pleased for you!!! All the best for the next few weeks and months!!!

Thanks for always being around, for sharing, for caring, now take care and enjoy every step of your new journey!!!


----------



## xanzaba

So happy for you, Farmer's Wife! 

I am officially out this month, but DH and I decided to give it a full shot. So hope to see you ladies in a forum less frustrating than tww.

Happy and healthy pregnancies to all the ladies who have found their luck already, and pink lines to all the rest!


----------



## N2Seeker

xanzaba said:


> So happy for you, Farmer's Wife!
> 
> I am officially out this month, but DH and I decided to give it a full shot. So hope to see you ladies in a forum less frustrating than tww.
> 
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to all the ladies who have found their luck already, and pink lines to all the rest!

Good luck xanzaba!! May u get ur pink lines soon


----------



## FarmersWife5

Thank you soooo much ladies! I still cannot believe it! Ill for sure still be checking back to see how you ladies are!! I hope you all get your BFP's too and can join me on First tri.. WEIRD haha. DH & I are soo blessed and thank God for blessing us! You ladies are my friends, and gave me soo much support! I don't know what I'd do without this amazing site!

:dust:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Farmers Wife - OH MY GOD !!!!!!! I cannot believe you got your bfp !!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS !!! You must be over the moon !!!!!
What were your symptoms, do you have any to share with us ?? You must be in shock !!!!!!!!!!!! When are you going to the doc ? Soooo happy for you (& also so jealous !!!!!) Hahah. 

K ladies, I have a question !
I am around 3DPO and I had some light brown discharge in my cm when I wiped, but only twice. My lower stomach was also grumbling and weird, but that is gone away now too.. Any thoughts ? I've been a bit more emotional than usual too, but that could just be normal haha. 

Also, My AF was originally supposed to be due this weekend, but considering I didn't O until late, then it should be delayed ? (I am hoping for a bfp instead..lol)

Dragonfly - When are you testing ????

Baby dust to all ! I hope we are all as lucky as Farmers wife :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

newlyweds2013 said:


> Farmers Wife - OH MY GOD !!!!!!! I cannot believe you got your bfp !!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS !!! You must be over the moon !!!!!
> What were your symptoms, do you have any to share with us ?? You must be in shock !!!!!!!!!!!! When are you going to the doc ? Soooo happy for you (& also so jealous !!!!!) Hahah.
> 
> K ladies, I have a question !
> I am around 3DPO and I had some light brown discharge in my cm when I wiped, but only twice. My lower stomach was also grumbling and weird, but that is gone away now too.. Any thoughts ? I've been a bit more emotional than usual too, but that could just be normal haha.
> 
> Also, My AF was originally supposed to be due this weekend, but considering I didn't O until late, then it should be delayed ? (I am hoping for a bfp instead..lol)
> 
> Dragonfly - When are you testing ????
> 
> Baby dust to all ! I hope we are all as lucky as Farmers wife :)



Thank you soo much. We are over the moon, I cried my eyes out! To be honest the only symptom I have/had was lower cramping. As of today I have been running to the potty 24/7 but.. that is pretty much it!! So know if you don't have many symptoms don't worry!!! I have a Dr. appointment for Thursday morning to confirm. Then Ill call the OBGYN I already have picked out, to make appointment for her but I think that wont be till atleast 8 weeks.

I sooo hope you ladies get your BFP too!!!


----------



## Liz_N

I know I am super duper late...but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Farmers Wife - OH MY GOD !!!!!!! I cannot believe you got your bfp !!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS !!! You must be over the moon !!!!!
> What were your symptoms, do you have any to share with us ?? You must be in shock !!!!!!!!!!!! When are you going to the doc ? Soooo happy for you (& also so jealous !!!!!) Hahah.
> 
> K ladies, I have a question !
> I am around 3DPO and I had some light brown discharge in my cm when I wiped, but only twice. My lower stomach was also grumbling and weird, but that is gone away now too.. Any thoughts ? I've been a bit more emotional than usual too, but that could just be normal haha.
> 
> Also, My AF was originally supposed to be due this weekend, but considering I didn't O until late, then it should be delayed ? (I am hoping for a bfp instead..lol)
> 
> Dragonfly - When are you testing ????
> 
> Baby dust to all ! I hope we are all as lucky as Farmers wife :)

Newlywed I hope those are good signs!! If O was late it's possible af will be as well, but I'm not really sure. Hoping for a bfp for us so we can catch up with FarmersWife!!

I'll be testing on the 3rd - although I caved and tested today (10dpo) and it was a bfn. It's still early right? Right now I'm feeling a little discouraged like how can 3 more days make that big of a difference?:nope:



FarmersWife5 said:


> Thank you soo much. We are over the moon, I cried my eyes out! To be honest the only symptom I have/had was lower cramping. As of today I have been running to the potty 24/7 but.. that is pretty much it!! So know if you don't have many symptoms don't worry!!! I have a Dr. appointment for Thursday morning to confirm. Then Ill call the OBGYN I already have picked out, to make appointment for her but I think that wont be till atleast 8 weeks.
> 
> I sooo hope you ladies get your BFP too!!!

So happy for you FarmersWife!! Cramping and needing to pee all the time is all that's going on with me, I hope I get my bfp right behind you! Keep us posted on how you're doing!! Still want to hear from you even though you'll be in First Tri mostly:hugs:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - Yes, 10 DPO is still early ! Everyone's body is different, so some may get a bfp at 9dpo and it may take others 20dpo. 3 days makes a huge difference this early in the game, as your hgc levels really increase. I think the 3rd sounds like a good date to test ! Then you will be your two weeks.. So definitely try to stay positive ! I hate building myself up for it and then getting disappointed !! So I am trying to stay positive but not too positive... Hahah. I am only 4dpo today, so I am holding off until Monday for my first test (that will be 10dpo, but still too early perhaps), but that is if af doesn't show up... 

Farmers Wife - Yes, please keep in touch with us !! Have you taken any more tests ? 

Baby dust to all !!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Dragonfly - Yes, 10 DPO is still early ! Everyone's body is different, so some may get a bfp at 9dpo and it may take others 20dpo. 3 days makes a huge difference this early in the game, as your hgc levels really increase. I think the 3rd sounds like a good date to test ! Then you will be your two weeks.. So definitely try to stay positive ! I hate building myself up for it and then getting disappointed !! So I am trying to stay positive but not too positive... Hahah. I am only 4dpo today, so I am holding off until Monday for my first test (that will be 10dpo, but still too early perhaps), but that is if af doesn't show up...
> 
> Farmers Wife - Yes, please keep in touch with us !! Have you taken any more tests ?
> 
> Baby dust to all !!

I'm happy so far that af hasn't shown up yet. My body likes to be mean and whenever I test early is when af seems to start:dohh: Fingers crossed that you'll get a bfp at 10dpo! FarmersWife how are you doing today? :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey everyone!

Newlywed.. I did take another test this morning hehe still BFP. And the clinic called me and said they had a cancellation and could see me today. So I had that appointment, just with family doctor to confirm. Which.. was confirmed :D I have an appointment next Tuesday already with my actual OB doctor. So I am really excited for that.

Dragonfly. I think your symptoms are sounding promising! Have you tried testing yet?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Newlywed.. I did take another test this morning hehe still BFP. And the clinic called me and said they had a cancellation and could see me today. So I had that appointment, just with family doctor to confirm. Which.. was confirmed :D I have an appointment next Tuesday already with my actual OB doctor. So I am really excited for that.
> 
> Dragonfly. I think your symptoms are sounding promising! Have you tried testing yet?

Yay that's so exciting that you got in earlier to see the doc! Best of luck for your OB appointment :)

I did test this morning at 10dpo and it was a bfn :( It was really upsetting but I'm hoping that it's just too early!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> FarmersWife5 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Newlywed.. I did take another test this morning hehe still BFP. And the clinic called me and said they had a cancellation and could see me today. So I had that appointment, just with family doctor to confirm. Which.. was confirmed :D I have an appointment next Tuesday already with my actual OB doctor. So I am really excited for that.
> 
> Dragonfly. I think your symptoms are sounding promising! Have you tried testing yet?
> 
> Yay that's so exciting that you got in earlier to see the doc! Best of luck for your OB appointment :)
> 
> I did test this morning at 10dpo and it was a bfn :( It was really upsetting but I'm hoping that it's just too early!Click to expand...


It could very well be!! I think everyone is different, and have heard of people even going past there missed AF until getting a positive! Im still very hopeful for you!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> It could very well be!! I think everyone is different, and have heard of people even going past there missed AF until getting a positive! Im still very hopeful for you!!

Oh my goodness I think I would go crazy if I had to be late a while before knowing if I was pregnant haha. DH is still dead set on that I should just "know" and not have to deal with any tests :wacko:

I'm guilty of peaking around the forums at other ladies getting bfn's at 10dpo too.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey guys,
Famers Wife - I can't even imagine your excitement right now !!!!! I can't wait until I get to feel that feeling one of these days. :) !

Dragonfly - Yes, I was reading around too as to when to test and 10dpo can definitely be early. BFN are so disappointing so that is the hard part with testing early ! What tests are you using, are they fairly sensitive ?
I am just as excited to find out your results as I am my own, haha !!! & There is no way you can just "know", our bodies are so weird that I don't know what mine is up to half the time anyways hahah. 
Waiting to o is difficult and the tww is frustrating as well !!!!!!! Haha.

Farmers Wife has given me some hope with her bfp, makes me feel like it is possible for me someday too :)

xoxox


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes, Farmerswife has given me hope as well. 

It's such a hard time waiting and going through all this,
but when each of us gets our BFP eventually, which we will,
it's all going to be worth it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> Famers Wife - I can't even imagine your excitement right now !!!!! I can't wait until I get to feel that feeling one of these days. :) !
> 
> Dragonfly - Yes, I was reading around too as to when to test and 10dpo can definitely be early. BFN are so disappointing so that is the hard part with testing early ! What tests are you using, are they fairly sensitive ?
> I am just as excited to find out your results as I am my own, haha !!! & There is no way you can just "know", our bodies are so weird that I don't know what mine is up to half the time anyways hahah.
> Waiting to o is difficult and the tww is frustrating as well !!!!!!! Haha.
> 
> Farmers Wife has given me some hope with her bfp, makes me feel like it is possible for me someday too :)
> 
> xoxox

I was using the Answer test brand, I had a coupon for them last cycle and had 2 left over. They're supposed to be sensitive enough to read "5 days before missed period" but hopefully not because I want a bfp in 3 days!!!



Marqelle93 said:


> Yes, Farmerswife has given me hope as well.
> 
> It's such a hard time waiting and going through all this,
> but when each of us gets our BFP eventually, which we will,
> it's all going to be worth it.

It will indeed be so worth it!:thumbup:

FarmersWife you are amazing and I am so thankful to you and Newlywed for being through this thread all cycle to jabber with:hugs: No matter what happens for me this cycle I look forward to continuing to converse with you ladies over our ttc journey and first tri:hugs: And happy to have you join us Marqelle!!


----------



## Liz_N

I tested at 8DPO and it said a stark white negative...with one of the early tests. 

Now, I just tested not even two hours ago (day before AF is due) and there is a second line. It's somewhat faint but it's there no squinting required :). I am praying and praying and hoping that this little bean sticks!! And that this is not a false positive.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Liz I hope your bfp gets darker!! Congrats to you!

I'm out, af showed her evil face this morning 2 days early. :cry: I'm feeling very upset. But I hope that I'll get my bfp this next cycle to join you ladies in First tri soon.


----------



## N2Seeker

Liz_N said:


> I tested at 8DPO and it said a stark white negative...with one of the early tests.
> 
> Now, I just tested not even two hours ago (day before AF is due) and there is a second line. It's somewhat faint but it's there no squinting required :). I am praying and praying and hoping that this little bean sticks!! And that this is not a false positive.

Congrats Liz! That's excellent news, so pleased for you, hope that all continues well xx ! 

Mrs Dragonfly, Keep positive :hugs:, I'm so sorry it's not this month, but we have next month to try again and soon u'll be jumping around with a bfp xx


----------



## newlyweds2013

Marquelle - So glad you are joining us ! When are you testing ? How many dpo are you ?

Liz - Awesome !!!!!!! Keep us updated, sounds promising !!!!!! 

Dragonfly - Noooooooooo !!! I am so disappointed for you :( Are you sure it is full blown af ? Our bodies are so unpredictable !! I think the best thing is to try so hard not to pay attention to your body during the tww because you really do not know what the outcome is going to be (i can't talk, because i am constantly trying to figure it out). The positive thing to remember is that at least it will be out of the way quicker and you can get back to trying. Are you going to use opk's this month do you think ? I have a feeling that I will be back joining you as well. I wish our cycles were a bit closer together !! & if August turns out to be your lucky cycle then you will have a May baby, which I think is such a beautiful month :)

Baby dust and hugs to all !!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

N2Seeker said:


> Mrs Dragonfly, Keep positive :hugs:, I'm so sorry it's not this month, but we have next month to try again and soon u'll be jumping around with a bfp xx

Thank you N2Seeker, looking forward to trying again next month. I may pick up OPK's again and give them another shot.



newlyweds2013 said:


> Dragonfly - Noooooooooo !!! I am so disappointed for you :( Are you sure it is full blown af ? Our bodies are so unpredictable !! I think the best thing is to try so hard not to pay attention to your body during the tww because you really do not know what the outcome is going to be (i can't talk, because i am constantly trying to figure it out). The positive thing to remember is that at least it will be out of the way quicker and you can get back to trying. Are you going to use opk's this month do you think ? I have a feeling that I will be back joining you as well. I wish our cycles were a bit closer together !! & if August turns out to be your lucky cycle then you will have a May baby, which I think is such a beautiful month :)
> 
> Baby dust and hugs to all !!!!!!!

It is definitely flow blown af :( I woke up this morning with such bad cramps I could barely move and shortly after I'm having heavy flow for day 1. I think I will give OPK's another round this month and be more consistent with them. There's a lot of cheapy ones on Amazon that I may purchase. DH doesn't want me to because he thinks I'll obsess worse, but now I'm worried that I didn't O at all this last cycle.

I'm sorry you think you'll be joining me in waiting, I hope that :witch: doesn't show for you!! I would love a May baby, it is my favorite month. Keep positive Newlywed, you're not out yet :) My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you, being here on this forum has really helped more than I can say.

I am currently on CD 12. My O test had a little bit of a darker line than the last couple days so I think O may be coming soon. I hope anyway. This waiting isn't as bad as the official tww, but it's still crappy.

Sorry AF came dragonfly! 

And congrats Liz!!


----------



## Liz_N

Well, AF ended up showing her ugly head two hours after my BFP. I was in shock all day yesterday. And lots of crying. Going with the theory that it was either a faulty test or a false positive.


----------



## Marqelle93

Omgsh, I am so sorry to hear that!
I can't imagine how you must feel
but we are here for you as much as we can be.


----------



## Liz_N

Thank you :)


----------



## N2Seeker

Liz,

So sorry!!! What an absolute shock! I'm so sorry. If u need anything, I'm around, and so is everyone else.
Take care!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's terrible Liz, my heart goes out to you:hugs: I hope this cycle will be much better!


----------



## Liz_N

Thank you ladies. I feel really blessed to have so many understanding ladies and so much encouragement from you all.

N2Seeker and Marqelle93 - do you have a journal I could stalk?


----------



## Marqelle93

I don't sorry :/ 

I feel like if I had a journal I would never get off of that thing.


----------



## Liz_N

Ah I understand. I make sure to limit my time on here. I come on early mornings (after hubby leaves for work) and update and late evenings (before hubby comes home) and update. That way the rest of my day is free and I can get other things done as well :).


----------



## Marqelle93

I wish I had that much control. I get on here pretty much every hour once and hour and I update things and post and stuff. Then I get off until I am thinking of TTC related things again, or until I have a question, which is often.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Liz_N said:


> Well, AF ended up showing her ugly head two hours after my BFP. I was in shock all day yesterday. And lots of crying. Going with the theory that it was either a faulty test or a false positive.

So sorry Liz_N. I cant imagine how you must've felt. There is a possibility that it could be a chemical preg. Is your AF full blown or just spotting?


----------



## Liz_N

MrsWKJ said:


> Liz_N said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF ended up showing her ugly head two hours after my BFP. I was in shock all day yesterday. And lots of crying. Going with the theory that it was either a faulty test or a false positive.
> 
> So sorry Liz_N. I cant imagine how you must've felt. There is a possibility that it could be a chemical preg. Is your AF full blown or just spotting?Click to expand...

It's full blown. It started off really slow, than progressed to medium and for the alst two days it's been heavy bleed. 
Thanks :). I felt absolutely horrified. I would have preferred seeing a BFN instead of seeing the BFP and than having AF show.


----------



## xanzaba

Liz_N, sorry to hear about your ordeal. Hope this month is it!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed how are you doing today?


----------



## FarmersWife5

Was wondering how you ladies were doing also!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!! I have been thinking of you all but I was gone away and couldn't get on here until now. 
Liz - I am sooooo sorry. I wish there was something any of us could say to take away the pain :(
Dragonfly - I am doing good so far ! Thanks for asking :) how are you is your af over ? 

Tomorrow will be 9dpo so I'm praying af stays away. I brought a test with me in my suitcase (hahah) so I might try on Monday at 10 dpo !? I know I'll be sad if its negative though.. I haven't had many symptoms. I do have a nice bit of yellow cm, and a few times every now and then I have gotten some pressure right in the bottom of my stomach (tmi but seriously right in my lady part lol). But all could just be normal.. It is hard to know my Pms lately.
Farmers wife - I see you have a new signature, that's awesome !! I am so jealous haha. I hope we can all join you soon :) how are you feeling ? 

How is everyone else ? I am sending baby dust your way !!!!!! Xoxo to all


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Was wondering how you ladies were doing also!

Af is finally leaving so we can get back on the ttc road! How are you FarmersWife?? Love your new ticker!! The duck is so adorable:cloud9: I hope Newlywed and I get to join you very soon



newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !!! I have been thinking of you all but I was gone away and couldn't get on here until now.
> Liz - I am sooooo sorry. I wish there was something any of us could say to take away the pain :(
> Dragonfly - I am doing good so far ! Thanks for asking :) how are you is your af over ?
> 
> Tomorrow will be 9dpo so I'm praying af stays away. I brought a test with me in my suitcase (hahah) so I might try on Monday at 10 dpo !? I know I'll be sad if its negative though.. I haven't had many symptoms. I do have a nice bit of yellow cm, and a few times every now and then I have gotten some pressure right in the bottom of my stomach (tmi but seriously right in my lady part lol). But all could just be normal.. It is hard to know my Pms lately.
> Farmers wife - I see you have a new signature, that's awesome !! I am so jealous haha. I hope we can all join you soon :) how are you feeling ?
> 
> How is everyone else ? I am sending baby dust your way !!!!!! Xoxo to all

I'm spotting now so DH and I ruled it as af is over and we're back to baby making today lol:haha:

Hehe, I would take tests on a trip too. Fingers crossed for you!! Definitely let us know how testing goes :)


----------



## Liz_N

Awww farmerswife your new ticker brought a big old smile on my face. Love the cute little footprints!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed-I think you should also try on 10DPO. That's when I got mine, so I know its for sure possible! Did you go on a trip? I cant remember if you told us, hope your having fun!! And don't worry about symptoms this early, all I had was lower light cramping! Nothing else.. I was just nutso and tested early, I mean that's what we do best right!? LOL. My fingers are crossed for you!! 

Dragonfly- Happy to hear your AF is over, and you can get back to BDing!! Now you have a whole new hopeful cycle, that I hope is yours!! 

Im glad you ladies like my new ticker/sig!! It seemed unreal making it. I still cant believe it happened! I really hope you ladies can join me on First Tri too! Don't get me wrong I love being over there.. but its not the same without you ladies!!! All in all I am doing great, counting down the days till I meet my OB Tuesday. I will for sure let you know how that goes. Im being impatient and I just want to announce to the world that we are pregnant! I know everyone says wait till 12 weeks.. but Im not sure if I can haha.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, I'm having a hard day today cause I feel like af is on the way :( I always get one pimple on my face before I start and I got one this morning.. And I am craving chocolate. And I tend to go #2 more or feel like I have to.. Sorry tmi I am just feeling discouraged today so I had to vent somewhere. Thanks for listening... I know I'm not out yet! Xox good luck ladies ! 
& farmers wife - I'm not sure if I mentioned if I was going away or not lol but I have just been out of town but I'm going home again tomorrow... And I would not be able to wait 12 weeks either ! Lol xo


----------



## Liz_N

I would have a hard time waiting until 12 weeks...and I think it would be impossible for hubby. He's been wanting this so much I doubt he could keep it under wraps.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Thought Id update you ladies on my first OB appointment.. Everything went great with my doctor! Then she had her nurse come in to draw my blood to see my HCG levels.. and said tomorrow they would call with the levels and set up my ultrasound in the next 3weeks.. And first poke.. unsuccessful. Had another nurse try my other arm... unsuccessful.. put a heating pad back on my right arm and tried that arm again NOPE. So got poked 3 times and they couldn't even get it.. Have to go back tomorrow and try getting it outa my hand.. Seriously?! Not the best start.. oh well I guess.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Newlywed-I think you should also try on 10DPO. That's when I got mine, so I know its for sure possible! Did you go on a trip? I cant remember if you told us, hope your having fun!! And don't worry about symptoms this early, all I had was lower light cramping! Nothing else.. I was just nutso and tested early, I mean that's what we do best right!? LOL. My fingers are crossed for you!!
> 
> Dragonfly- Happy to hear your AF is over, and you can get back to BDing!! Now you have a whole new hopeful cycle, that I hope is yours!!
> 
> Im glad you ladies like my new ticker/sig!! It seemed unreal making it. I still cant believe it happened! I really hope you ladies can join me on First Tri too! Don't get me wrong I love being over there.. but its not the same without you ladies!!! All in all I am doing great, counting down the days till I meet my OB Tuesday. I will for sure let you know how that goes. Im being impatient and I just want to announce to the world that we are pregnant! I know everyone says wait till 12 weeks.. but Im not sure if I can haha.

FarmersWife you're so encouraging! :hugs: I've bought some cheap OPK's over Amazon and they should be here at the end of this week, so fingers crossed that I'll begin using them and catch my surge. And BD at the right times this cycle:dohh:

Have you thought of how you're going to announce?? I love reading ideas online lol, they're all so sweet. I don't think DH and I could wait until 12 weeks - I'm awful at keeping good news to myself:haha:



newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm having a hard day today cause I feel like af is on the way :( I always get one pimple on my face before I start and I got one this morning.. And I am craving chocolate. And I tend to go #2 more or feel like I have to.. Sorry tmi I am just feeling discouraged today so I had to vent somewhere. Thanks for listening... I know I'm not out yet! Xox good luck ladies !
> & farmers wife - I'm not sure if I mentioned if I was going away or not lol but I have just been out of town but I'm going home again tomorrow... And I would not be able to wait 12 weeks either ! Lol xo

Newlywed I'm sorry to hear that you feel af is on the way. Have you tested yet? Positive thoughts, cause you're not out yet!:hugs:



Liz_N said:


> I would have a hard time waiting until 12 weeks...and I think it would be impossible for hubby. He's been wanting this so much I doubt he could keep it under wraps.

I don't believe we could do it. Well, I should say *I* couldn't do it. DH is good at secrets, but I blurt out good news asap.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Thought Id update you ladies on my first OB appointment.. Everything went great with my doctor! Then she had her nurse come in to draw my blood to see my HCG levels.. and said tomorrow they would call with the levels and set up my ultrasound in the next 3weeks.. And first poke.. unsuccessful. Had another nurse try my other arm... unsuccessful.. put a heating pad back on my right arm and tried that arm again NOPE. So got poked 3 times and they couldn't even get it.. Have to go back tomorrow and try getting it outa my hand.. Seriously?! Not the best start.. oh well I guess.

Glad everything went great with your doctor! Ugh but that's awful about the nurse and the blood draw! Hopefully they have better luck tomorrow :(


----------



## newlyweds2013

Farmers Wife - I hope you have better luck tomorrow !!! It must be so exciting going through this whole process :)

Dragonfly - I am glad you are giving the opk's a try !! I found them discouraging at first, but once you get a positive then it really makes it all worth it, and it is so much easier to keep track of your dpo. 

Thanks for listening to my rant everyone. I was pretty down. But if I let myself get like that every month then I could be in for a few more upsetting times because really we have no control over when it actually happens. I didn't test today but I may give it a try tomorrow at 11 dpo with my fmu.. 

Tonight I had a little tiny spot of brown in with my cm, so of course I got a bit exciting and though it could have been implantation bleeding, haha. But we'll have to wait and see.

How are all you other ladies doing ??????

Sending baby dust everyone's way !!!
xoxo


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck Newlyweds, I really hope it is implantation bleeding, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Liz_N

My fingers are crossed for you as well! And my toes!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed did you test??????????

-It is exciting but scary. I just pray everything goes great, I have faith it will though.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, 

Last night after I wrote here I had more brown, but nothing since then ! I did test this morning at 11 dpo, but if that was really implantation then it would still be too early to test.... I was really hoping for a positive but I know I am not out unless this turns into AF. But now it really has my hopes up !!! I am going to try to hold off until Friday (then that would be 14 dpo, so should be around when my af is due), that is if it doesn't show up before then.. 

Keep those fingers crossed for me ladies !!!!!

How is everyone else doing ???


----------



## FarmersWife5

Im praying for you!!!! Hope you get your BFP!!!

They finally got my blood today, should hear results in the next couple hours! Im nervous!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fingers crossed and feeling so hopeful for you Newlywed!! I hope this is your bfp!

FarmersWife - glad to hear it went better! It'll be good news, don't stress :)

This cycle is just trucking along, my OPK's should be in the mail on Thursday!! Really looking forward to giving them another try :) Since I have so many coming I may start using them right away since I feel I don't know my cycle very well anymore - it was shorter which threw me for a loop!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !

So I was getting my hopes up but now when I wiped it seemed more red... It's not full blown af yet, but now I have a feeling that it will be tomorrow .... :(
I really started to get excited, and now I can't accept the fact that it may be af, I really thought this was going to be my month !!!! Grrrr. So I will let you ladies know my situation tomorrow.

Farmers Wife - Glad they finally found a vein !! Haha. I think everything will be fine :) !! Does anyone other than you and your husband know yet ????

Dragonfly - Thanks for the positivity, but now I think I shall be joining you this month as well. Which cycle day are you on ? I would go ahead and start the opk's too, because I definitely did not think I was going to o so late this cycle either, so it is nice to confirm it with those (obviously we can't just rely on our bodies because they play mean tricks on us at times !!!!!!).

Anyone else have any other updates ??

Baby dust to all !!!!!!!! Let's see if we can get some more bfp's before the summer is over :)


----------



## xanzaba

FarmersWife5 said:


> Thought Id update you ladies on my first OB appointment.. Everything went great with my doctor! Then she had her nurse come in to draw my blood to see my HCG levels.. and said tomorrow they would call with the levels and set up my ultrasound in the next 3weeks.. And first poke.. unsuccessful. Had another nurse try my other arm... unsuccessful.. put a heating pad back on my right arm and tried that arm again NOPE. So got poked 3 times and they couldn't even get it.. Have to go back tomorrow and try getting it outa my hand.. Seriously?! Not the best start.. oh well I guess.

Farmer's wife- I have a horrible time giving blood. They tell me to drink a lot of water before the test, it's the only thing that works. I forgot about doing that last week at OBGYN and now have a golf ball sized bruise on my forearm and smaller bruises on each hand. Also doing jumping jacks is supposed to get your blood pumping, but doesn't help me,


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I'm sorry that you feel af is right around the corner. :hugs: *If* (cause it's still possible!) you do join me in this cycle at least we can hope for May babies, and May is a wonderful month. Today I'm on CD7 so by the time my OPK's should be arriving and I'll begin using them I'll probably be CD9 so that's a good place to start if any, right?:shrug:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed- We have told our close family. Parents/siblings. And also a few close friends.. But haven't made it official yet.. thinking after our first ultrasound.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw so sweet :) Gosh when we get pregnant we won't be able to tell DH's mother until we're ready because she'll tell everyone before we're ready lol


----------



## Liz_N

I'm sorry to hear that AF got you newlyweds2013. For me AF is still hanging around and won't leave...drats I was hoping for a 7 day cycle...now I just don't know how long it will take.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Oh dragonfly.. that wouldn't be good haha! The good ole inlaws!!!
Liz- hope your AF hurrys up and gets done. Good luck this cycle.
Newlywed- Still hoping for you. Any more news?


I got my HCG numbers back today! They were great, were they were supposed to be. Have to go back and have my blood drawn again next week, to make sure its still going up. If all is well next week, my ultrasound will be scheduled the week after. They are REALLY on top of things. I didn't expect to have an ultrasound in the next 2 weeks.. but Im excited.. They said there should already be a heartbeat in the next couple weeks. WOW. amazed.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Oh dragonfly.. that wouldn't be good haha! The good ole inlaws!!!
> Liz- hope your AF hurrys up and gets done. Good luck this cycle.
> Newlywed- Still hoping for you. Any more news?
> 
> 
> I got my HCG numbers back today! They were great, were they were supposed to be. Have to go back and have my blood drawn again next week, to make sure its still going up. If all is well next week, my ultrasound will be scheduled the week after. They are REALLY on top of things. I didn't expect to have an ultrasound in the next 2 weeks.. but Im excited.. They said there should already be a heartbeat in the next couple weeks. WOW. amazed.

Liz - Sorry af hasn't left yet, mine stayed an extra day this cycle.

FarmersWife - So happy to hear about your HCG numbers! :) Hopefully next week it'll be easier for your blood drawing. Pregnancy sounds like such an amazing thing! I hope you share ultrasound pictures with us!:cloud9:

Newlywed - How are you doing today?


----------



## FarmersWife5

Dragonfly- I for sure will share with you ladies!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!!
Dragonfly - I think that is for sure a good time to start with your opk's ! Your cycles seem to be shorter than mine. How are you doing ?

Liz - AF didn't arrive yet, and I am still unsure if it is her heading my way or implantation ?! How are you doing ?

So here's my situation:
On 10 DPO (at night) I was having a little bit of brown cm when I wiped, and it continued yesterday at 11DPO as well as today at 12DPO. Sometimes there's nothing there, sometimes its brown, and sometimes its blood colored mixed with cm (sorry for tmi).. So this is basically my second full day of odd spotting.. It is really getting my hopes up because I figured my af would be here in full force by now.. So I really do not what to think, I am just going to have to wait (but it is sooooo annoying because I think I am going to be pretty sad soon cause my stomach does feel like it's af)...Arg !!! Haha.

So if no AF then I am going to retest on Friday morning at 14 dpo... 
I'm sure you will see a long angry rant from me if AF shows up. Hahahha

FarmersWife - That is soooo unreal. I can't believe it's all finally happening for you !!! How many cycles did it take after, was it 3 or 4 ?? So exciting :)

Baby dust to all !!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My OPK's showed up a day early so of course I did one and the obvious negative, but it felt good to start them up! I'm now on CD8 our of 36. *If* af decided to follow last cycles number - we'll just have to see.:shrug:

Gosh that sounds really confusing! But I hope that all this leads to a bfp Newelywed!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed- I am getting excited for you ! I hope this is it. This was actually our 5th cycle :) 

Dragonfly- I think doing the OPKS will help you, good luck with them!


----------



## Marqelle93

Well, this day last cycle is when I got a positive OPK, so I tested today (just in case the almost positive last week was really a negative) and the line even more faded! Like barely there...if I was getting close to O day wouldn't it be getting darker each day, not lighter?


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - Woo hooo ! Use up those opk's !!! I think now that you have seen us go through frustration and then success that you will worry less and be able to tell yourself ok - they do work I just have to give them some time. Are your cycles normally 36 days ?

Farmers Wife - I honestly have no idea at this point !! & it makes me feel better that it was your 5th cycle, because I know that it can take time so it's nice to see someone's story of a light at the end of the tunnel (I know some people are trying for much much longer, but it seems long when you are excited). Be sure to keep us updated :)

Marquelle - Some ladies on here have said their opk's almost fade out completely then the next day, bam! a positive. I think it really depends.. & your ovulation day can change from month to month. Do you have any pictures for us to look at ? What cd are you at ? Good luck !!!!!!!

My update for tonight is still no full blown af, but a bit more showing of whatever it is .. A mixture of cm/red/brown so this is the second full day.. Could turn into af time I wake up in the morning but I reallyyy hope not !!! If not then I'm going to test Friday morning (that will be 14 dpo).. So I'll let you ladies know !!

Baby dust, xoxoxo


----------



## Marqelle93

OH MY GOSH!!

So, thank you for that advice Newlyweds and I really hope it's not AF, my fingers are crossed for you!!

Okay I am freaking out!

So, right after I posted that about getting a faint line (i had only let the test sit for 5 minutes and there was like NO line at all!......I just went and rechecked and this is what I saw!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0387.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I believe you're right! My cycles have been between 35 and 37 since going off bcp. The last two or three cycles have been 37 days but the very last one was 36 days. Really hope that af stays away from you!!


Marqelle93 - Oh my goodness, yay!!:happydance:


----------



## Liz_N

Marqelle93 - sweet that line are super dark!

Dragonfly - that's great that you got your OPKs early now FX that your positive will show up nice and strong!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!
> 
> So, thank you for that advice Newlyweds and I really hope it's not AF, my fingers are crossed for you!!
> 
> Okay I am freaking out!
> 
> So, right after I posted that about getting a faint line (i had only let the test sit for 5 minutes and there was like NO line at all!......I just went and rechecked and this is what I saw!!

I was just wondering if that's the dollar tree cheapies? Just curious because I have CBE digi's but I was thinking of getting others where I check the lines until my ones come from ebay.


----------



## Marqelle93

Yep, it's dollar tree :)

If you crack open the dollar tree ones, inside you will find a tiny little cheapy just like the ones from ebay, they just put a case over it and sell it for a dollar.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Yep, it's dollar tree :)
> 
> If you crack open the dollar tree ones, inside you will find a tiny little cheapy just like the ones from ebay, they just put a case over it and sell it for a dollar.

Oh ok! Thanks. I'm going to go get some tomorrow. I'm feeling so excited. We go on vacay next week so I'm really hoping I O during that time so I need lots of supplies lol.


----------



## Marqelle93

Haha get stocked up! And good luck!

I just started a TTC Vlog series on youtube, and that is literally helping so much with taking my mind off the TWW, and it's pretty fun! Do any of you guys have any ttc vlogs I could follow?


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !
So AF hit me full force this morning :( !!!!!!!!! Looks like I am out again for this month.. But on the plus side, at least I know my luteal phase is around 13 days and not extremely short like I was worried about.. But it sucks !!!
Today I said to my mom that I probably was just going to stay in my office all day at work and she said "you got your period this morning?" Hahahah, funny how she knew.

I hope my cycle is a bit shorter this month, that would be nice because this time it was 38 days !!! Which is long and annoying.. The past few months before was 32.. So I am still going to start using my opk's around cd 14 just to be on the safe side.

QUESTION: Which site do you ladies get your cheap opk's ? I have been using the clear blue/first response and it gets expensive. (I am in Canada and Amazon.com doesn't ship here, so anywhere else)

I thought for sure this was going to be a successful month since we bd'ed the day before, the day of, and the day after my positive opk ! & We even used preseed and zestica.. But I guess there are a million different factors so I can't assume our bodies are broken yet, haha. 

Marquelle - Woooohooo !! So happy for you !!! It is such a great feeling just to get a positive opk, so I can only imagine how good a positive hpt must feel !!! Time to get busy :) !!!! I am back on board for this month too, so let's hope August is good to us !!!!

Dragonfly - Long cycles are soo annoying !!! When I always had 28 day cycles I wished they were longer, and now I pray for shorter cycles haha. Good luck with your opks ! Your results may be all over the place, but then your positive will come !

Liz - How are you doing ? Where are you in your cycle ?

& to everyone else, good luck and much much baby dust !!!!!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !
> So AF hit me full force this morning :( !!!!!!!!! Looks like I am out again for this month.. But on the plus side, at least I know my luteal phase is around 13 days and not extremely short like I was worried about.. But it sucks !!!
> Today I said to my mom that I probably was just going to stay in my office all day at work and she said "you got your period this morning?" Hahahah, funny how she knew.
> 
> I hope my cycle is a bit shorter this month, that would be nice because this time it was 38 days !!! Which is long and annoying.. The past few months before was 32.. So I am still going to start using my opk's around cd 14 just to be on the safe side.
> 
> QUESTION: Which site do you ladies get your cheap opk's ? I have been using the clear blue/first response and it gets expensive. (I am in Canada and Amazon.com doesn't ship here, so anywhere else)
> 
> I thought for sure this was going to be a successful month since we bd'ed the day before, the day of, and the day after my positive opk ! & We even used preseed and zestica.. But I guess there are a million different factors so I can't assume our bodies are broken yet, haha.
> 
> Marquelle - Woooohooo !! So happy for you !!! It is such a great feeling just to get a positive opk, so I can only imagine how good a positive hpt must feel !!! Time to get busy :) !!!! I am back on board for this month too, so let's hope August is good to us !!!!
> 
> Dragonfly - Long cycles are soo annoying !!! When I always had 28 day cycles I wished they were longer, and now I pray for shorter cycles haha. Good luck with your opks ! Your results may be all over the place, but then your positive will come !
> 
> Liz - How are you doing ? Where are you in your cycle ?
> 
> & to everyone else, good luck and much much baby dust !!!!!!!

I got mine from ebay. Marquelle tipped me off I never knew they were so cheap. 60 opk and 30 early hpts for $12. https://www.ebay.com/itm/281129466659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Marqelle93

If you buy from that link make sure you click on the FASTER SHIPPING FOR 99 CENTS! Otherwise it takes about a week longer.


----------



## Marqelle93

Also, just wanted to get your opinions on this really quickly, I got a negative OPK just now (i didn't go to bed until 7 am so I just woke up at 5pm, so I used my first urine of the day but it just wasn't until tonight.

So I guess that means I could have gotten a positive if I testing this morning and then a negative tonight because I may have ovulated, right?


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey Marqelle, When I got my positive it was around supper time one day and the next day I tested the same time and it was a negative, so it just depends how far into your surge you are when you detect it :) Hope you're busy bd'ing !!!!! Haha


----------



## Marqelle93

That's the other thing.... this is about to be TMI, but I gotta vent. So when I got my negative I was like, I could have ovulated at any time, so when my husband got home and said, we have to have sex. He said okay. We went into the room, I was dry because I wasn't in the mood, we just HAD to do it. So it hurt when we first started...but we had to. Then it was taking too long (what girl complains about that? Me). Then I started thinking about how I wasn't in the mood at all and this was completely forced and controlled just like I said I wouldn't let it get...so I told him to stop...and then we stopped. :(


----------



## newlyweds2013

Also, Marqell - I just watched your ttc video and I loved it !!! I could relate to so many things that you said.. & I'm young as well, just turning 21 this month ! I can't believe you were so long getting your period back- that is extremely frustrating !!!!! My cycles have been around 32-37 days since I got off my bcp as well... & before I got on them they were always 28 days to the day. I obsess over it as well, but that can be stressful on our bodies so it is better not to consume yourself with it (but that is much easier said than done, haha). 
I really enjoyed it !! Where do you live anyways ? I'm in Canada so I have a feeling our future babies will be too far away to be play mates, haahah.


----------



## Marqelle93

Haha, just a bit, I live in Oregon :)
Thank you for watching and if you ever decide to make any make
sure you send me the link, I love watching them!

Yes, it is much easier said than done, but now that I am ovulating I find it a little easier to not stress because before I wasn't ovulating and I didn't know a thing about what ovulation even was or when it happened, I wasted a lot of time doing nothing. So now that I know things are regulating, its a bit easier to wait.

Fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Also, just wanted to get your opinions on this really quickly, I got a negative OPK just now (i didn't go to bed until 7 am so I just woke up at 5pm, so I used my first urine of the day but it just wasn't until tonight.
> 
> So I guess that means I could have gotten a positive if I testing this morning and then a negative tonight because I may have ovulated, right?

From what I read I guess that could mean you ovulated already. I hope that you did. I bought lots of opk's at dollar tree and the woman was so sweet asking me if we were trying and told me she hoped it worked for me. I had felt crazy getting all those so that made me feel better about it lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Haha, just a bit, I live in Oregon :)
> Thank you for watching and if you ever decide to make any make
> sure you send me the link, I love watching them!
> 
> Yes, it is much easier said than done, but now that I am ovulating I find it a little easier to not stress because before I wasn't ovulating and I didn't know a thing about what ovulation even was or when it happened, I wasted a lot of time doing nothing. So now that I know things are regulating, its a bit easier to wait.
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of us!!

We are kinda sorta neighbors lol. I'm in WA.


----------



## Marqelle93

Lol, only a thousand miles or so apart :) Practically in my back yard :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Lol, only a thousand miles or so apart :) Practically in my back yard :)


Probably not quite that far. It's only 3000 miles from here to GA lol. Although we are sports enemies. I've learned WA hates OR haha.


----------



## Marqelle93

I was talking about Canada, Newlyweds was talking about canada and I just added that.

But yes, we are very close TTC N Hopeful!

My family lives in Washington. Spokane.


----------



## Liz_N

Hi ladies!

Marqelle93- I watched your video on youtube and loved it. Very nicely done. :) I most definitely related to some of the things you said.

Newlyweds2013- I am doing great :). AF finally stopped Wednesday night. Well, the spotting actually stopped Wednesday night because it wasn't a full blown AF anymore. But anyways, Hubby and I enjoyed some smexy time together ;) yesterday. 
Also I am soo happy to say that I've finally down to 107.9kgs!!! WHOHOOOO!!! I thought I was never going to get below 109.3...that was what the scale was showing all day yesterday each time I weighed myself. But then I was like Ok...no problem I'm going to kick my exercise up a notch and stop eating after 6 (bad habit of mine is to munch on fruits and dried snacks after 6) . So instead of doing my usual 1.5 hours of exercise I did 2 hours and 20 minutes and had a light dinner at 5:30 and didn't eat anything afterwards. 

And to my shock and pleasant suprise this morning I weighed myself 107.9!!!!!YES! And yes, I weighed myself multiple times because I couldn't believe it!!!
Apparantly I just needed to work a little harder. I am really hoping that by Sunday the scale will say 107.2 or 107.0.

That would make my day.

Ok, I'm done rambling :). Just had to share my happiness :).


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> I was talking about Canada, Newlyweds was talking about canada and I just added that.
> 
> But yes, we are very close TTC N Hopeful!
> 
> My family lives in Washington. Spokane.


Oh lol. We are in Everett. I'm not sure how far away Spokane is. I lived in GA all my life.


----------



## Marqelle93

Not to be offensive or anything, but Georgian accents scare the crap out of me! Ever since the movie "The Skeleton Key" and Peter Sarsgaard's accent just creeped me out! I had a college rep call me from Georgia and the whole time I was thinking...oh gosh, he's gunna kill me...lol.

Anyway, I am in Southern Oregon, so I am pretty far down, we have been having terrible wildfires here, we have over 2,000 firefighteres fighting one fire! And the sky for miles is nothing but smoke. Our air quality is set to extreme toxicity, and we are all advised to stay inside. Pretty scary stuff.

Thank you for watching the video Liz! And glad AF is gone for you so you can get back to the baby making! Even though we all have a good amount of sex since we are trying to conceive, it's still crazy how much you miss sex after 5 days of a period isn't it?


----------



## Liz_N

oh yes, definitely missed it. I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms...lol. This cycle was difficult because my AF was extended to 8 days ...but sooo glad that is over with :)


----------



## Marqelle93

My AF when I first got my periods back in June was 14 days strong! No fading at all through it, and horrible cramps every singe day. Not to be gross, but I filled a tampon every half hour, and it started my first day of camping....not fun.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Not to be offensive or anything, but Georgian accents scare the crap out of me! Ever since the movie "The Skeleton Key" and Peter Sarsgaard's accent just creeped me out! I had a college rep call me from Georgia and the whole time I was thinking...oh gosh, he's gunna kill me...lol.
> 
> Anyway, I am in Southern Oregon, so I am pretty far down, we have been having terrible wildfires here, we have over 2,000 firefighteres fighting one fire! And the sky for miles is nothing but smoke. Our air quality is set to extreme toxicity, and we are all advised to stay inside. Pretty scary stuff.

Never seen that movie, but LOL. My accent has been called a lot of things but never scary. People here really trip me out they ask me to say certain things because it's "cute" makes me feel like I'm 3 and not 33 lol. I def have a southern drawl. I say y'all a lot! That's scary about the wildfires. I don't watch the news, I know I probably should but it's always bad news and I just hate it. Hope the wildfires get better soon, that has to be the worst being stuck inside because the air outside is bad. It's been really dry here, surprising it's only rained 2-3 times in the last 2 months which is very weird.


----------



## Marqelle93

Yeah that is weird, Washington is always rainy lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlyweds - Sorry to hear af hit full force! That's cute that your mom knew:haha: Fingers crossed for us to have May babies together! I was out running errands all day yesterday and didn't get to use an OPK:dohh: I got my OPK's from Amazon, that's so lame that they don't ship to you in Canada! A few ladies suggested ebay to me.

Liz - Glad to hear af has left! Congrats on your healthy choices and getting closer to your goal!



Marqelle93 said:


> Yeah that is weird, Washington is always rainy lol.

We don't tan, we rust:haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck ladies. Hopefully this is the month

We did a full fertility check. All is okay except that I have a polyp. They recommend removing it because it is larger than the doctor would like. My doctor is fabulous, so I will trust his judgement. Still in for this month (just O'ing now +/- 1 day, too late for procedure) so I hope you don't mind if I tag along :)

We'll see how it goes, but the science says having the hysteroscopy is the thing to do. But who knows?!? I had an HSG which is said to improve odds, so will update! Thank goodness for vacation at the end of the month.


----------



## Marqelle93

xanzaba, good luck to you, my fingers will be crossed that everything turns out well whatever you choose to do :)

Dragonfly: Rust! That's a good one!


----------



## Liz_N

Mrs.Dragonfly- thanks :) I am loving living my life at the moment it feels like I'm a whole new me. I can't imagen how great I'll feel when I reach my first mini-goal.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Good luck Xanzaba! How exciting to have a vacation coming up too :)

Liz - That's fantastic :) I love big changes that make us feel like new ladies!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, just checking in on everyone ! I haven't been on here much the past couple of days, just waiting for af to pack up and LEAVE ! Haha. Tomorrow will be CD 5 for me, where is everyone else to? I am going to start my opk's around CD 12/13 (even though that is early for me), but I want to be sure not to miss it (since my body is still not fully back to normal after getting off my bcp). 
Any tips for this month ?! I am using my opk's, we use pre seed, I'm taking my vitamins and dh is going to start as well, and I MAY start temping (A free thermometer came with my large opk order from online hahah). & also hoping to bd often !!!

BABY DUST TO ALL !!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in on everyone ! I haven't been on here much the past couple of days, just waiting for af to pack up and LEAVE ! Haha. Tomorrow will be CD 5 for me, where is everyone else to? I am going to start my opk's around CD 12/13 (even though that is early for me), but I want to be sure not to miss it (since my body is still not fully back to normal after getting off my bcp).
> Any tips for this month ?! I am using my opk's, we use pre seed, I'm taking my vitamins and dh is going to start as well, and I MAY start temping (A free thermometer came with my large opk order from online hahah). & also hoping to bd often !!!
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL !!!!!!!

Hey Newlywed! Sorry af is still around, she better fly out of here soon!

On CD12 over here and forgot to do an OPK today since I was so busy, oops! I got a negative yesterday and it wasn't dark at all so I'm not worried about missing a surge today or anything. I think your baby making plan sounds stellar! Fingers are crossed and I can't wait to see the outcome of this cycle:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, just thought I would check in and see how you're all doing!

DH and I seem to have hit a dry spell at the moment. Our bding clocks are off and when I want it he doesn't and when he does I don't. Ugh! So frustrating, hopefully we can get over this hurtle and be on same schedules soon before I miss out for this cycle.

Hope all is well, baby dust!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- day 4 or 5. Had a few unexplained tww symptoms. For a couple of days I had a strong metallic taste in my mouth. Yesterday I had lunch at 11 just to get rid of it. Trying not to think too much about things lest I obsess (who me? :) )

This month I had an HSG that is supposed to help, and we bd'd like pros, so if it doesn't stick, I'll feel good about getting the hysteroscopy done!


----------



## country_mommy

congrats! so exciting... have fun with the process and keep the hope! Good luck getting through the 2week wait!!


----------



## Liz_N

Hi ladies. Just wanted to drop by and see how all of you are doing.

I think I am officially in the TWW. Which seems weird but all my down below pains have stopped since yesterday morning. So pretty positive that O was sometime on late in the evening on the 11th or 12th. At the latest Yesterday morning. Either way, FX that one of the spermies made it to my eggy!

Hoping your all doing well and enjoying the day.


----------



## Marqelle93

God luck to you Liz!


----------



## xanzaba

Liz_N said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to drop by and see how all of you are doing.
> 
> I think I am officially in the TWW. Which seems weird but all my down below pains have stopped since yesterday morning. So pretty positive that O was sometime on late in the evening on the 11th or 12th. At the latest Yesterday morning. Either way, FX that one of the spermies made it to my eggy!
> 
> Hoping your all doing well and enjoying the day.


Hi Liz_N- I think we O'd on same day (11 by cm, 12 by temps) we can wait together.

I know it's early for symptoms, but that has never stopped me before. So:

2-4dpo cramps, like AF
3-4dpo metallic taste in mouth
3-5dpo bbs bigger, achy(bought a new bra in my size that I've been for years, same brand, and it's a bit snug in the cups), vivid dreams 

:shrug:

Anyway, baby dust and keep us posted.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies, just thought Id swing by and say hey! Hope all is well!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Hi Dragonfly- day 4 or 5. Had a few unexplained tww symptoms. For a couple of days I had a strong metallic taste in my mouth. Yesterday I had lunch at 11 just to get rid of it. Trying not to think too much about things lest I obsess (who me? :) )
> 
> This month I had an HSG that is supposed to help, and we bd'd like pros, so if it doesn't stick, I'll feel good about getting the hysteroscopy done!

Fingers crossed for you! Glad you had a hysteroscopy done and that all went well :)



Liz_N said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to drop by and see how all of you are doing.
> 
> I think I am officially in the TWW. Which seems weird but all my down below pains have stopped since yesterday morning. So pretty positive that O was sometime on late in the evening on the 11th or 12th. At the latest Yesterday morning. Either way, FX that one of the spermies made it to my eggy!
> 
> Hoping your all doing well and enjoying the day.

Fingers crossed that your tww zooms on by!!



FarmersWife5 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought Id swing by and say hey! Hope all is well!

FarmersWife! :) Life is good, how have you been? How is your little bean doing?

DH and I had a dry spell for a little bit but we're back in our game as of this morning! No positive OPK yet, although I've forgotten them a few times this week but I don't suspect that I'm O-ing any time soon until next week.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Dragonfly- As long as you get that BD in around positive OPK you should be good! Hope this is your month.

I am doing okay.. Sickness has hit me.. like all day sickness. So just gotta get through this! Feels almost like I have the flu! Got my HCG done yesterday and it went from 1,120 or somewhere in there to 27,544! So that is good news. Waiting to hear back on a date for my scan.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Dragonfly- As long as you get that BD in around positive OPK you should be good! Hope this is your month.
> 
> I am doing okay.. Sickness has hit me.. like all day sickness. So just gotta get through this! Feels almost like I have the flu! Got my HCG done yesterday and it went from 1,120 or somewhere in there to 27,544! So that is good news. Waiting to hear back on a date for my scan.

Thank you FarmersWife, I keep forgetting to do OPK's so I end up doing them every other day:dohh: hopefully I'll still be able to see a positive. Really hope we still catch it this cycle even though we've been awful at the whole ttc the past few weeks...

Sorry to hear that morning sickness is starting to strike, I hope it doesn't have to stick around very long. Holy cow that's a big jump in numbers!!:happydance: Can't wait to hear about your scan!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Is this close to a positive OPK ladies? I think it would be early if it was but my sides been aching and having lots of cm so I'm curious.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0775.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FarmersWife5

Dragonfly- Oh my.. that looks pretty darn close to positive to me!!! I say if u test again tonight it would be positive for sure. get to BDing!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Dragonfly- Oh my.. that looks pretty darn close to positive to me!!! I say if u test again tonight it would be positive for sure. get to BDing!!

:happydance:Oh that's exciting! I hope that it turns into a positive!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes, looks pretty much positive! If I got that I would say it was a positive, but yes, test again a little later on and it should be a better one! Good luck!!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, Sorry I haven't been around in a few days !! Waiting for AF to leave and then the first little while after is always such a boring time.. No opk testing and no tww excitement, haha. Tomorrow will be CD 9 for me, so I'm slowly getting there.. But I think I'm looking at another 2 weeks before a positive opk, but I am going to start on CD13 just to be extra safe. 

Dragonfly - That really looks like a positive ! Have you retested since ? Did you save any of your other ones to compare it to ? I was shocked to find out when I actually o'ed the first time I used those, I thought it would have been earlier, so you really don't know what your body is up to haha. Hope you get that bd schedule back on track :) !!

How is everyone doing who is in the tww ? I am so anxious to get back there now !! Haha. While it's happening I keep thinking "Oh my god, this is the worst!!" But it is better than waiting around with no chances right now lol. But it is all a process so I am going to try to enjoy all of it.

I have to confess, I haven't been reducing my food portions as much as I should have been lately, because I just assume that I will get preggo soon and then I will be bigger anyways ! It is not a good attitude, & I don't want to gain an unhealthy amount of weight during pregnancy.. & that is just my brain assuming that I will get preggo soon- at least that means some part of me is positive about it haha. We all have to try to keep our bodies healthy, but when it comes to how my stomach looks I just feel like there's no point to work on it now because I'll never get it back after a baby haha. Although some of my friends look even better after having a baby, I don't know how they do it !!
Anyways that was just a little rant. 

Baby dust to all and hope you are enjoying your summer :) !!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I didn't save previous tests, but I know for a fact that they were way lighter than today's test. I did another OPK this afternoon but it was negative, I plan to do another tomorrow around the same time and see how it looks.

Getting your body how you want it before baby isn't for nothing! You'll feel like a healthier pregnancy if you feel healthy beforehand, I'm sure. Right now I'm trying to eat healthier with less sweets because I'm a sugar maniac!! Doesn't help I baked a cobbler last night (blackberry & peach)... :dohh: So many sweets!


----------



## Liz_N

uhhhh I love cobbler!

I'm trying to stay positive and not allow any negative thoughts in my head but yesterday was a bad day.

On a brighter note FF has changed my Ovulation date to CD14 (tuesday), and to be quite honest I agree more with this date than last sunday. I also had my fertile cm around tuesday and hubby and I bd'ed day before O, of O, and day after O. SO, I should be covered right?

So, I guess I'm also back to being 3dpo instead of 5. Uh joy another 10 days before I can test!

Mrs.Dragonfly, that was a very nice OPK I personally think you've had your surge since the next one you took was negative. Maybe you just missed testing on the day of your surge??

Newlyweds- don't discourage keep up with the healthy lifestyle. And I cannot wait for you to enter your tww!


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, some symptoms to check out- today is 8dpo and have aching, bigger bbs for 4 days. Can you get aching bbs before implantation?


----------



## Liz_N

xanzaba- I think you can. And oh goodness you have less than a week before you can start testing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Liz - Cobbler is fantastic, I went out yesterday and picked more blackberries than I know what to do with!! So besides making some jelly and syrup I'm going to crank out some cobblers to share with good family friends.

I'm sorry yesterday was a bad day, I hope that your day is going much better today though!!:hugs: With all that bding I would say you are covered!! 

If I missed my surge by testing do you think we caught the egg? We bd the day before the test and the morning after the test. Sadly DH didn't feel up to it yesterday when I had the positive. But we did it before and after so it's still possible for us to catch it, right? Ugh I'm feeling so nervous that if that's my positive then hopefully we did enough!

Xanzaba - I think it's quite possible! My fingers are crossed for you and I can't wait to hear how your testing goes when you hit that mark!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Took another OPK today at the same time as yesterdays and it was so negative I could barely see the test line. I finally got a positive OPK then!! I feel stupidly happy about that and really hope we have good chances this time!


----------



## Marqelle93

I am always over the moon when I get a positive OPK, so I get where you are coming from.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck Dragonfly. Hope all your hard work pays off.

If grouchy is a symptom, then tick me off for another. Spent the day with in-laws, who began to get on my nerves. When DH tried to calm me down I bit his head off. Then again, AF can bring that on as well...

I'm _trying_ not to get too excited, I've been down that road in the past. Freakin' 2ww!


----------



## Liz_N

Sometimes I can't decide what screws with my head the most TTC or 2WW. 

Hoping all your symptoms are because of a little bean and not because of AF.

Mrs.Dragonfly- I think you've got yourself covered. :) Don't discourage, think positive :).


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I think the ttc portion is the hardest, 2ww is full of anticipation and brings disappointment with bfn's but at least during the 2ww you're not stressing over more you could do in that moment. At least that's how I'm feeling about myself.

Guess I'm 2dpo today, woke up and am having awful twinging/tugging feeling in both of my sides. The tugging feels like it goes all the way into my belly button my on my right side, it's quite bothersome. Hope this is good things and leads to a bfp.


----------



## Marqelle93

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I think the ttc portion is the hardest, 2ww is full of anticipation and brings disappointment with bfn's but at least during the 2ww you're not stressing over more you could do in that moment. At least that's how I'm feeling about myself.
> 
> Guess I'm 2dpo today, woke up and am having awful twinging/tugging feeling in both of my sides. The tugging feels like it goes all the way into my belly button my on my right side, it's quite bothersome. Hope this is good things and leads to a bfp.

I completely agree with you, and I am 2dpo as well!

During O time, I always cry over things that I think I could have done more/better. But the tww is kind of nice, more relaxing, until testing time.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lol it's more like the 1ww is alright, but once it hits the second week it's the looming of peaking at test results.

Fingers crossed for us, Marqelle :) I'm so glad that I bought a ton of cheap ones because now I'll test at the end of my 2ww (Aug 29) and if negative then keep testing up until scheduled af (Sept 4).


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes, so am I! Have your arrived yet? Mine aren't here yet, but they have until the 19th before they are officially late. But since I am not testing for about 10 more days, I am not worried about it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I've had them for maybe over a week now, I ordered a ton of OPK's and it came with a lot of pregnancy tests too so it was a double value :) I've been using the OPK's and since I have a bunch of pregnancy tests I'm sure I'll be peeing on a lot of sticks once my 2ww is up haha:haha: 

I hope yours arrive soon. At least you've got time before needing to test with them so you don't have to stress, but it's very exciting when they arrive in the mail!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes it is! I just wanna test a hundred times a day haha. I am so excited about this cycle because I did everything right...but that means more disappointment when it's negative.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I know, I will be very hopeful for you and keep my fingers crossed. 

I ovulated a hell of a lot earlier than I normally thought I would so I'm glad I was using OPK's. I would be a little surprised if we got a bfp but I'm keeping hopeful!


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck!


----------



## xanzaba

In 2ww limbo at the moment- I had all of these symptoms, but currently feel, well, fine. Only thing is that I am not, um, going very often. Could be travel related? But, I really am okay with whatever happens this month. At least for the time being. It's very peaceful, sort of surprising.

I definitely like the ttc part better than the wait, but I've never been particularly patient. At least ttc there is _something_ you can do in the meantime :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hope all is going well with you ladies.. 

Just looking for some prayers.. my first scan is tomorrow afternoon! Please keep me in your thoughts! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Marqelle93

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife how did your first scan go? You're in my thoughts that all is going lovely!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

GL dear hope the scan went well :)


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!!!!
Just checking in on everyone and catching up on all the posts I missed, haha. Looks like noone is out of their tww yet & I am not even into mine yet !! Tomorrow will be CD14 for me (which sounds exciting but my cycles have been between 32-36, so I am not expecting my o yet) However, I did start testing on CD 11 because you never know when youre body might play a trick on you and change !!!! Haha. Plus it gives me something to do to occupy my mind and feel like I'm making progress lol. 
This month I'm using the cheap strips and I have been saving them and taping them to a piece of paper with each cd labeled.. I will post a picture when I get a positive that way you guys can see an example (alhtough everyone may have different amounts of lh in their system at times), but still nice to refer to. 

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone and I am sending baby dust !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I know what you mean on long cycles, mine are usually 35-37 days. Although I did ovulate way earlier than expected so good things you've started your OPK's too! Hope that you get your +OPK soon:thumbup:


----------



## Liz_N

Farmerswife-hope your app. went well!

Newlyweds-I'll be looking forward to seeing that paper! And it's definitely good to hear from you. :).


I just wanted to drop by and say hello to everyone! I am currently 8DPO today and yesterday late in the evening I had a little bit of "spotting" (for more accurate information check out my journal) Also had a huge temp plunge. But it's gone right back up today. :).
Hoping this is all good and I'll be seeing my BFP next week :).


----------



## xanzaba

Farmer's Wife- hope all is well and you had a good appointment.

Liz_N- way to rock a BFP attitude! I love it :)

I am currently 12/13dpo (normal luteal is 15 days). My bbs are larger than life (and a few of my bras), and I feel meh if I don't have _something_ in my stomach. Wish me luck, I may POAS tomorrow if I can gather the courage!


----------



## Marqelle93

Fingers crossed xanzaba!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies, just checking back to let you know how my appointment went. We got to see our little bean on the screen! Baby measured 7 weeks and had a heart beat of 130 beats per minute! It was pretty amazing! 

Thanks for always helping me thru things, you ladies rock! Hope all is well for u and u can get some BFPS!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies !
Ahhhhhh, so jealous of you ladies in your tww, you must be getting excited ! I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you both - sounds very promising !!!
I'm at CD14 now, so I'm just here hanging out waiting for a positive opk !! Haha. I am using the internet cheapies now and I'm like "Maybe this could be a positive... or maybe these don't work..." Haha. I can tell that the line is definitely lighter still.. But there has been a definite line everyday now. Do you ladies find that normally ? But I don't expect to o yet.. I still have some of the clear blue digital opk's left, but I like being able to see the lines on the other ones. 
I took a hpt tonight just to be sure that my period a couple weeks ago was actually a period... and of course it was negative ahhahaa. I just need some extra confirmation I guess. 
Farmers Wife - Glad to know your scan went well !! That must be so amazing.. I hope we are all joining you soon.

Major baby dust to all !!!!!! I haven't been on here as much because I find that before my tww I don't like to consume my mind with constant ttc thoughts, I'm afraid I might scare away my o, haha.. Also, my coworker got preggo the same month we started trying, and today she found out what she was having and everything, so I find it a bit hard because I keep thinking that should be me too .. But I know my time will come someday, I guess everyone has those thoughts. 
Thanks for reading <3 
xoxox


----------



## Marqelle93

Great news FarmersWife! I am so excited for you and I bet that is a great relief knowing everything is going good. And how awesome to hear the heart beat huh?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Liz - Fingers crossed for you!! Hope the spotting and the temp change lead to a bfp!

Xanzaba - Baby dust for your testing!!

Farmerswife - That's so wonderful to hear:hugs: So excited for you! I hope the rest of us get to join you soon!

Newlyweds - Hope you O soon so you can wait it out with us :) 
I know what you mean about seeing others around you pregnant, I swear I see so many baby bumps :( We'll be there soon though!!:thumbup:


----------



## Liz_N

Farmerswife- so good to hear that your app. went great and that little baby is healthy!

Newlywed- keep testing...they're bound to get darker soon! FXed for you!

Marqelle- Not long and you'll be testing...are you going to wait for AF to show or are you going to test early?

Mrs.Dragonfly- Thanks :).I hope so too! It's making me want to test so bad but I'm trying hard to resist until tomorrow :).

Well, I officially feel sick. I felt really queasy this morning, and stuffed the first thing I found in my mouth...because it was that type of "if-I-eat-it-will-go-away" queasy. That worked for about 10 minutes. Now, I'm feeling like throwing up. :(. Hoping this is because of a little bean snuggled inside :). 
Also, my temp is once again slowly rising. After my plunge from 36.6 to 36.1, it has started to rise again first to a 36.3 and today 36.4.

FF is also acting weird. I put in yesterdays symptoms and it changed my closed circle to an open one, same thing happened today. But as soon as I take out my symptoms the circles are closed again. 

Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## xanzaba

Liz_N- sounds promising. I've been having the queasies that go away with a bit of food. Fingers crossed for you! 

Meant to test today, but woke up in the middle of night to pee :( Also yesterday started getting really bad tendonitis. My fingers get really sore if I touch anything cold or hot, and if I am cold I get these stabbing pains. Supposedly this is a sign...


----------



## Marqelle93

Tested today :p Of course it was negative, I am only 7dpo...just thought I would. Not testing again until 10 dpo :)


----------



## Liz_N

xanzaba- well, hopefully you can test tomorrow. I really hope you get a BFP. I am completely and utterly FXed for you!!!

Marqelle- 7dpo is really early. 10dpo is still early but not by much. Hoping you get a BFP when you retest....:)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Liz - Oooh I hope these are good symptoms!!:thumbup:

Xanzaba - Do you think getting up in the middle of the night to pee will change a test result?:wacko: I sure hope not, I pee 1-3 times through a night, I swear I have the bladder of a 5 year old.

Marqelle93 - Fingers crossed for your 10dpo :)

Today I'm 7dpo, halfway there!


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you guys. I hope the same for you two ladies!!


----------



## xanzaba

Marquelle93- good luck!

MrsDragonfly- I heard the reason that you should test 1st thing in the morning was because the hormones build up overnight (it's what causes morning sickness). I got up at 5:30 and then at 7, so I figured it was not enough time to restock... Who knows, maybe I'm just procrastinating. BFNs take a lot out of me.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I know that's why you test in the morning, but I hadn't thought of going to the bathroom in the middle of the night causing issue. I hope it doesn't because I frequently go in the middle of the night lol.

Feeling hopeful for you Xanzaba, when you do test I hope this is it :)


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies ! How is everyone doing ?
Ahhh so much excitement for those of you in the tww !!! I hope we have some good news soon :)
I will be on CD 17 in the am. Still no darker lines on my test, but last month I was pretty late before I got a positive. Im so nervous using these cheap internet test, I feel like they're not going to be accurate !!! But that's crazy isn't it ??
Hahaha, I need so much reassurance. Hopeful for this month <3 

Baby dust to all !!!!!!!


----------



## xanzaba

This morning I tested- BFN. But I still don't feel out. Currently day 14, and luteal phases are usually 15-16 days. So, I'll have an answer sooner or later.

On the subject- I used a CVS brand test that gives you a - or a +. Well the - was pretty light, especially versus the comparison window line. Is that normal?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies ! How is everyone doing ?
> Ahhh so much excitement for those of you in the tww !!! I hope we have some good news soon :)
> I will be on CD 17 in the am. Still no darker lines on my test, but last month I was pretty late before I got a positive. Im so nervous using these cheap internet test, I feel like they're not going to be accurate !!! But that's crazy isn't it ??
> Hahaha, I need so much reassurance. Hopeful for this month <3
> 
> Baby dust to all !!!!!!!

Don't worry Newelywed your positive will come!! I'm worried about the same thing with using cheap ones, but we just gotta have faith that they're accurate and we're doing what we can:hugs: Sending lots of hope and fingers crossed for you!



xanzaba said:


> This morning I tested- BFN. But I still don't feel out. Currently day 14, and luteal phases are usually 15-16 days. So, I'll have an answer sooner or later.
> 
> On the subject- I used a CVS brand test that gives you a - or a +. Well the - was pretty light, especially versus the comparison window line. Is that normal?

Hope the next few days pan out good things for you, Xanzaba! I have no idea about the CVS brand, I'm sorry. The testing gallery might be helpful though, things get crazy over there looking at tests. I admit I'm a stalker over there...


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies ! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing !

FarmersWife - I still can't believe it is real for you, you must be over the moon this entire time !!!! :)

Marqelle - 7dpo is definitely extremely early (but I know that it is soo hard not to test, haha). How long is your luteal phase normally ? Keeping my fingers crossed for you !! 

Xanzba - Every woman is different when it comes to testing .Some people get a positive at 8 dpo and others not until 18 dpo.. Praying that the witch stays away and you get your bfp !!! 

Mrs. Dragonfly - Thanks for the reassurance ! My test was a nit bit darker tonight so I am wondering if my o is getting close... Also more cm, but maybe I am just paying extra attention to it haha. I always have a good line next to the test line though, do you find that you had one often ? I might post a picture of my test from cd 11-17 for everyone to have a look at haha (I definitely don't have them all labeled and taped on a piece of paper together... ahahah). What dpo are you at now ?! I'll pray for you :)

BABY DUST TO ALL !!!!!
Tomorrow will be cd 18 for me so hoping I get a positive opk soon... Going to start our major bd'ing adventure soon !!! Hahah

xoxo


----------



## Marqelle93

My LP was 14 days last cycle. But honestly I am so confused as to my actual DPO. I am almost sure that I am 9dpo today, but it could be less. I really hope not though.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlyweds - Thank you for being so positive to everyone! It's amazing how helpful and encouraging you are!

I would say you're getting close to your O date if more cm and the lines are getting a bit darker. I look forward to seeing that paper with tests so we can see exactly how progression looks:thumbup: Tonight I'm 9dpo and I'm going to see if I can hold off testing in the morning.:blush: Hope your +OPK happens asap!

Marqelle - Knowing exact dpo is tricky, but if you're not 9dpo you would be super close to it so I have faith that you're on the right date :) 

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for all of us here!:hugs:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies, looks like many of you are in your 2ww! Whoho goodluck!! I'll be checking back to see how things go! Good luck!


----------



## Marqelle93

Okay, so today I woke up with a tender abdomen (or pelvic area, or uterus area) idk. Just down low above when hair usually stars growing (sorry for tmi). Like when I walk it's very tender. I am not sure if it's that feeling of having done a bunch of crunches, that's what some ladies describe their pregnancy tenderness as, but mine isn't as bad as that.

It's definitely new though.

10DPO - BFN


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies !
Ok so yesterday my opk was looking darker, so I figured I would test twice today just incase and at 1pm it definitely looked darker (but not completely as dark as the control line- but super close!). I took another test on the clear blue digital just to be sure and that said negative as I had suspected, but does this mean that I am getting very close to a positive ?! I hope so !!! I will test again tonight around 9pm.. 
Here is a photo !!!! Thanks :)

Baby dust to all !!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2748.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## newlyweds2013

Here is another photo, this is an upclose view of the past 3 days, including today (just shows that the line is not completely as dark yet, cause it is harder to tell in the farther away picture).. Do you ladies think that this means I will have a positive soon ?!

Thanks so much for looking :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2750.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newlyweds2013

Sorry to invade this thread, but tonights opk looked slightly lighter.. hmmmm, just have to wait and see I guess. What do your ladies opk's normally look like ? Seems like I always have a nice bit of lh in my system, so maybe when I tested earlier today it was just more concentrated than usual.. Any ideas are appreciated, haha. Thanks


----------



## Liz_N

hi everyone sorry I've been so quite. 12/13DPO for me (not sure which) and BFN. 
Kinda down and sad but still hanging on to some hope that in a day or two that BFN will turn to a BFP.


----------



## Liz_N

Newlyweds- I really think you'll be seeing that positive tomorrow. Your line looks almost as dark as the control so I'm pretty sure that by tomorrow it should be as dark as the control. :). Then the serious BD-ing can start ;).


----------



## Marqelle93

Newlyweds, that could be a positive, sometimes it just doesn't go all the way, but hopefully tomorrow's will be darker for you. I hope you are BDing regularly though, just in case :)

Liz, I will be praying for your BFP :) Keep us posted.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Liz_N- hoping it's just too soon. Good luck!


----------



## xanzaba

I am officially out. OK with it, cause I know something happened. One step closer!


----------



## Liz_N

Hey everyone. I sure will I just hope this BFN gets turned into a BFP. 

xanzaba- I am so sorry that AF got to you. My fingers will be crossed extra hard this cycle for you. :).


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Liz_N- I'm anxiously awaiting your BFP as well. FX.

Well, this month will be polypectomy so I'll have some me time. After _many_ months of ttc, it will be good to concentrate on something else. I'll give myself 2 months to readjust, get some exercise, and get my head back in the game.

Best of luck for all you ladies! Hope to hear some inspiring BFP stories in the meantime :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba I'm sorry you're out this month, fingers crossed for next :hugs:

Newlyweds - I would start bding now because it looks like you're getting close to a positive. My positive was darker than that, but what yours looks like it what I got right before so keep testing and do some dancing! :)

Tested yesterday at 10dpo and a bfn, can't say I was surprised though. Still waiting it out, but I'm having mild cramping which makes me worry af is on the way. But I'm having tons of cm, a larger amount than when I'm Oing. I have to wear liners otherwise it becomes an awful mess down there. Sorry tmi. Do you think this may be a good thing ladies, or just a fluke?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- 10dpo is early, fingers xed for you this mont!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Still negative at 12dpo and I'm getting +opk's the last two days so I'm really confused with my body.


----------



## Marqelle93

That is weird Dragonfly. Which tests are you using?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wondfo cheap ones that I got on Amazon. I'm saving my pricey hpt's for when af is due or if I get a bfp on a cheapy.


----------



## Marqelle93

Either the hpts or the opks are being whacky. Hopefully it's the hpts!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, checking back in to see how everyone was doing. 
Thanks for looking at the pictures I posted, I did get my bfp the next day (yesterday) !! The line was insanely dark, much darker than the control one, so I used a digital test too just to be sure and that was a smiley face as well..
Soo we bd'ed the night before, the night of, and hopefully will again tonight and tomorrow (covering all bases!!) Thanks for the info. I feel so behind everyone right now !! lol.

Xanzaba - So sorry to hear that you are out :( But now you are closer to trying again. How many months have you been ttc ? Are you trying for your first one ? Good luck to you, and praying you'll get your bfp soon !!

Liz N - 12/13 dpo is still early for some women !! I am hoping it turns into a bfp for you !!!!!! You are not out until the witch arrives (but bfn's are so disappointing!) Please keep us updated :)

Marqelle - How many dpo are you now ?! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you !!!! It is so hard not to test early, but bfn are horrible lol. Keep us posted !!

Mrs. Dragonfly - I am so anxious to hear what happens for you !!! Are you getting full blown positive opk's ? That is very odd !! When are you going to test again ?? I hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp !! :) Do you normally get so much cm before your af ? This could be a good sign ! I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for you, just try not to get too excited in the mean time because I always do that and if it's not a bfp then it makes the disappointment even harder, lol.. I only got my bfp on my opk yesterday and I'm already excited and thinking this is my month. Why do our brains do it to us ?!? Hahah. Baby dust !!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Newlyweds, congrats!!! So good to hear good news.

We've been trying for well over a year. Finally went to see a fertility specialist. Everything checks out except thyroid (a bit low) and polyps. All fixable things, and it's good to know that there is something we can do!

Have pre-op appointment tomorrow. Going to recheck thyroid and probably start taking meds. I guess we'll start trying again in a month or so. Fingers x'ed!


----------



## Liz_N

Hey everyone!

Newlyweds- Thanks :). And congratulations!!!

I am officially out of the running. AF showed up bright and early this morning when I was waiting for my thermometer to beep (taking my temp) full blown red flow. And just now the pain is starting to set in as well.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Newlywed did u get a BFP on an HPT or an OPK!?! Sorry I am behind haha. Dragonfly hope u get a BFP! You ladies need to join me!


----------



## Marqelle93

I am 14 DPO today, feeling pretty relaxed. AF was supposed to show today, but it hasn't yet. It's only noon, but I feel NO symptoms. Usually get AF cramps about 2-3 days before, I have no AF symptoms.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !

Xanzaba - Sorry to hear that you have been trying so long with no success.. That must be really frustrating. But never lose hope ! I hope this appt fixes everything up for you :) !

Liz N - I hate that witch !!!! How long are your cycles normally ? The faster you get af out of the way the faster you can start trying again. How many months have you been trying ? Is this #1? Hopefully September will be a luckier month !!

Farmers Wife - It was just an opk !!! If it was a hpt then there would be about seven million exclamation marks and four thousand smiley faces and hundreds of pictures hahahaha. I am only around 1 dpo today so I will let you know how this tww goes... I am very hopeful ! Say a prayer for me ! How are you feeling ??? Hope all is well :)

Marqelle - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you !!! Did you test today ?????
Ahhh so anxious to find out your results !!

Dragonfly - How are you doing ???? I hope the witch didn't show up.... Staying hopeful for you !!

Much baby dust to every single lady here !!!
xoxo


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> I am 14 DPO today, feeling pretty relaxed. AF was supposed to show today, but it hasn't yet. It's only noon, but I feel NO symptoms. Usually get AF cramps about 2-3 days before, I have no AF symptoms.


Fx'd for you! Hope this is your month.


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you, but I don't think it is :)
I tested today, BFN.

I have a hard time believing I will be one of the few who gets BFNs until a week after my missed period. Will probably get AF in a few days.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Thank you, but I don't think it is :)
> I tested today, BFN.
> 
> I have a hard time believing I will be one of the few who gets BFNs until a week after my missed period. Will probably get AF in a few days.

Some ppl don't show up on hpt's so soon. I've heard that OPK's might show pos before hpt's. Not sure how sensitive the hpt's are that we got though.


----------



## Liz_N

newlyweds2013 said:


> Liz N - I hate that witch !!!! How long are your cycles normally ? The faster you get af out of the way the faster you can start trying again. How many months have you been trying ? Is this #1? Hopefully September will be a luckier month !!



Hi there! I am finally out of the hospital. One night and half a day in there was enough for me.

To answer your questions.... ever since I started taking Duphaston my cycles have been 29Days (except for last month which was 28days). I have been trying for a year and a few months...officially ... but technically we'd be somewhere around 2 years and maybe 3 months. And yes this is for Numero Uno :). I definitely agree hopefully September will bring us all a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsWKJ

Liz_N Im not sure , correct me if im wrong Duphaston has progesterone and once you stop taking it later in cycle , close to AF it can cause an early MC, since your body gets a shock(progesterone levels go down and it gives a signal to shed the uterine lining)
Also progesterone should not be taken before ovulation. When do you start taking it before of after your ov?


----------



## xanzaba

Liz_N- hospital? Is everything ok?

We're also trying for #1. This month will be out for us. It's hard to be day CD7 after tww and not trying. Maybe we'll bd just for fun. Imagine that! I'm sure we have some condoms lying around somewhere...


----------



## Marqelle93

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, but I don't think it is :)
> I tested today, BFN.
> 
> I have a hard time believing I will be one of the few who gets BFNs until a week after my missed period. Will probably get AF in a few days.
> 
> Some ppl don't show up on hpt's so soon. I've heard that OPK's might show pos before hpt's. Not sure how sensitive the hpt's are that we got though.Click to expand...

Were you the one that ordered the same OPK/HPT pack I did on ebay?
I couldn't remember who lol.

When I went back to their site and I think it said the sensitivity was 25. I just emailed the guy and asked so Ill let you know what he says.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Liz - Hope everything is alright! Glad you're out of the hospital :)

Newlywed - Yay on +OPK! Hope your cycle ends with a bfp:hugs:

Marqelle - Sorry about bfn, not out yet though!

CD31 here and had another bfn at my first 14dpo so now I'm just waiting until af is due on Sept 4th and see how it goes. No af cramps yet, just the mild here and there cramps. DH says my boobs feel firmer and wont leave them alone, but I think it's his wishful thinking that we'll get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing ! Not going to lie, I get excited to check and see if anyone has gotten a bfp !!! Haha. 

Liz N - I did not realize you were in the hospital ! Hope all is well. So sorry to hear you have been trying for so long.. The only thing it can mean is that you are more than due for a bfp soon :) I will say a prayer for you !!

TTC n hopeful - How are you doing this month ? What cd are you on ?? Sending baby dust your way :)

Marqelle - Ahhh that is so frustrating. I really hope it turns into a bfp for you ! Ever since I watched your video I feel like I know you (haha weird I know, but I guess where I can put a face/voice to you now). Also, the website where I ordered some opk's has ultra sensitive pregnancy test strips that detect hgc at only 10 miu/ml, so they are really really sensitive. Here is the link in case you are interested: https://www.makeababy.ca/pregnancy-test-strip-ultra-sensitive.html

Xanzaba - Haha I laughed at this because it is so true, I am pretty obsessed with bd'ing for baby making reasons more than fun haha. My husband told me he was going to change all my opk test to positive since he has seen what I get like - Ha !! But you are already on cd7 so this cycle will be over before you know it :)

Mrs. Dragonfly - Ahhh, I am yelling at my computer screen (haha). I want your second line to show up for you !!! I think it's cute that you dh is so hopeful for a bfp :) We are not giving up hope yet until the witch shows up. How sensitive are the tests you are using ? Ahhh, keep us updated !!!!

I am at 2 DPO (feels like it has been 5 years since I got my positive opk though, haha).. If my stomach makes either twitch at all I'm like "omg, I'm definitely going to be pregnant!!!" Hahah. Wishful thinking but we will have to wait and see .. Keep your fingers crossed for me please !!
How is everyone else doing ?

BABY DUST TO ALL <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed my fingers and toes are crossed that this is your month!! 

The tests I'm currently using are 25 mIU/ml so they're not super sensitive but I had hoped they would sensitive enough.


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you for that link newlyweds, I will definitely order some for next cycle.

That's why I love watching TTC Vlogs, it's nice to be able to really see the person and knw their situation.

Thanks for taking the time to ask about everyone and catch up on everything, it's great to know that there is so much support here.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing ! Not going to lie, I get excited to check and see if anyone has gotten a bfp !!! Haha.
> 
> Liz N - I did not realize you were in the hospital ! Hope all is well. So sorry to hear you have been trying for so long.. The only thing it can mean is that you are more than due for a bfp soon :) I will say a prayer for you !!
> 
> TTC n hopeful - How are you doing this month ? What cd are you on ?? Sending baby dust your way :)
> 
> Marqelle - Ahhh that is so frustrating. I really hope it turns into a bfp for you ! Ever since I watched your video I feel like I know you (haha weird I know, but I guess where I can put a face/voice to you now). Also, the website where I ordered some opk's has ultra sensitive pregnancy test strips that detect hgc at only 10 miu/ml, so they are really really sensitive. Here is the link in case you are interested: https://www.makeababy.ca/pregnancy-test-strip-ultra-sensitive.html
> 
> Xanzaba - Haha I laughed at this because it is so true, I am pretty obsessed with bd'ing for baby making reasons more than fun haha. My husband told me he was going to change all my opk test to positive since he has seen what I get like - Ha !! But you are already on cd7 so this cycle will be over before you know it :)
> 
> Mrs. Dragonfly - Ahhh, I am yelling at my computer screen (haha). I want your second line to show up for you !!! I think it's cute that you dh is so hopeful for a bfp :) We are not giving up hope yet until the witch shows up. How sensitive are the tests you are using ? Ahhh, keep us updated !!!!
> 
> I am at 2 DPO (feels like it has been 5 years since I got my positive opk though, haha).. If my stomach makes either twitch at all I'm like "omg, I'm definitely going to be pregnant!!!" Hahah. Wishful thinking but we will have to wait and see .. Keep your fingers crossed for me please !!
> How is everyone else doing ?
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL <3

I am right there with you! Today is 1dpo and I just know it's going to take forever lol. I didn't get positive O till CD37 ugh. But I'm glad it came I was getting worried. Crossing fingers for you hun!!


----------



## Liz_N

Mrs.Dragonfly- I'm feeling much better :). And I love being home. And I definitely agree with newlyweds keep us posted! I got everything crossed for you!!!

Newlyweds- I keep telling my self it will happen. I am not giving up on this TTC thing. Plus I just realized that if I get a BFP in September...I can announce it for hubbys birthday in October! And it would be a neat gift for myself as well since my birthday is right after hubbys.

Marqelle- I was looking at your ticker and noticed it's changed. Did AF show up? or did it just change automatically and your still testing??

Xanzaba- I am doing much better :). Thanks for asking. I still have some of the pain in my head but it comes and goes so I can go about my day feeling normal and not like I'm going to vomit/pass out/and have my arm go numb all the time.

Mrs.WKJ- I was thinking about that two cycles ago as well and called my OBGYN and asked her and she said it was completely alright for me to continue taking the pills because she had me take them the day of Ovulation to the day before AF was supposed to show.SO I did... but last cycle worried me a lot especially since I had that BFP which ended with AF showing up on the same day which coincidentely was also the after I stopped taking the pills.
But this month was my last month taking them...so maybe now I will have a BFP that doesn't end horribly.
But thanks for the advice I will keep this in mind in case she recommends duphaston again. I'm not taking anything this month because she is having me come in beginning on CD12 everyday during my fertile window to check for ovulation,follies, and such. She's hoping a closely monitored cycle will end in a BFP for us.


----------



## Marqelle93

It just changed on it's own, I'll have to fix that.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing today ? Any exciting news to end off the weekend ?? 
Not a whole lot on my end.. I am 4dpo, and I have felt a bit funny all day (but could be completely unrelated). 
My heart starts to flutter when I think about the possibility of a bfp ! So I am trying to keep my excitement down to a minimum and enjoy my tww, because if it ends in a bfn then I've got alllll this time to wait again.

Keep me updated ladies :) !
(So thankful for this website,lol)

Baby Dust !!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Ooh, getting close newlyweds!

Nothing new on my end except a positive OPK earlier this afternoon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Ooh, getting close newlyweds!
> 
> Nothing new on my end except a positive OPK earlier this afternoon.

Doesn't that mean you could get a BFP?? I seen you are 3 days away from AF. I didn't think OPK's were positive close to or during AF? I'm still learning so maybe I just haven't read about that yet.


----------



## Marqelle93

I'm not sure, but I have had a lot of weird OPK readings the last couple weeks, so I am not getting my hopes up.

But yes, my period is 4 days late as of today. And 3 positive OPK's with two different urine samples.

Can't afford an hpt today, so I will have to hold out.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> I'm not sure, but I have had a lot of weird OPK readings the last couple weeks, so I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> But yes, my period is 4 days late as of today. And 3 positive OPK's with two different urine samples.
> 
> Can't afford an hpt today, so I will have to hold out.

Sounds like it might be your month! I understand you not wanting to get your hopes up though. I'm only 3dpo so I have a long wait left, I have so many hpt's because I got 30 with my opk's so I have to keep myself from testing lol.


----------



## Marqelle93

I think we ordered the same pack this month...and I took all of the 30 hpts...no judging ;)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> I think we ordered the same pack this month...and I took all of the 30 hpts...no judging ;)


LOL!! Glad I'm not the only POAS addict. I'm holding out till 10dpo.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gosh I hope this is leading to your bfp Marqelle!! Fingers crossed super hard for you!

Newlywed how are you doing today?

Just 3 days away from af due date, doesn't feel like I'm near it though so I'm a little hopeful again.


----------



## Marqelle93

Thanks!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!

Ahhhh Marqelle I am dying to know !! If we lived closer I would run to your house with a basket of hpt's !!!!!!! Hahah. Be sure to keep us updated :D 

TTC n Hopeful - As long as the tww seems I am already at 5dpo so it does kind of move along quickly. I enjoy it better than waiting to o because at least now I have a chance of a bfp. Haha. 

Dragonfly - I am doing good thanks for asking !! My moods vary so drastically. One minute I'm in a state of depression because I'm convinced this isn't my month (like right now), and other times I'm so excited because I feel like this has to be it (like a few days ago). Haha. The part that bothers me is knowing we did everything right so I just to conclusions that there must be something wrong since our timing was perfect.. But I know there is still only a low chance of conceiving.. Keeping my fingers AND toes crossed for you !! When are you going to test again !?!?!?

Baby dust to all !!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Marqelle - Trying to patiently wait for an update :haha:

Newlywed - I feel ya, my moods are out of control and I find myself being crabby at DH a lot over tiny things and extremely emotional when I think this isn't our month. Stay hopeful, you had great timing this cycle!! Fingers crossed super hard for you!

I'll be testing on the 4th, so just two more days!! But I'm so scared of a bfn...:nope: so I would rather wait until I was late, but knowing myself I'll be testing then... It took a lot of willpower not to test this morning:dohh:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How are you doing FarmersWife? :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Marqelle - Trying to patiently wait for an update :haha:
> 
> Newlywed - I feel ya, my moods are out of control and I find myself being crabby at DH a lot over tiny things and extremely emotional when I think this isn't our month. Stay hopeful, you had great timing this cycle!! Fingers crossed super hard for you!
> 
> I'll be testing on the 4th, so just two more days!! But I'm so scared of a bfn...:nope: so I would rather wait until I was late, but knowing myself I'll be testing then... It took a lot of willpower not to test this morning:dohh:

Yay 2 more days! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !!
> 
> Ahhhh Marqelle I am dying to know !! If we lived closer I would run to your house with a basket of hpt's !!!!!!! Hahah. Be sure to keep us updated :D
> 
> TTC n Hopeful - As long as the tww seems I am already at 5dpo so it does kind of move along quickly. I enjoy it better than waiting to o because at least now I have a chance of a bfp. Haha.
> 
> Dragonfly - I am doing good thanks for asking !! My moods vary so drastically. One minute I'm in a state of depression because I'm convinced this isn't my month (like right now), and other times I'm so excited because I feel like this has to be it (like a few days ago). Haha. The part that bothers me is knowing we did everything right so I just to conclusions that there must be something wrong since our timing was perfect.. But I know there is still only a low chance of conceiving.. Keeping my fingers AND toes crossed for you !! When are you going to test again !?!?!?
> 
> Baby dust to all !!!!

I agree!! Waiting to O seems like it takes an eternity so I much prefer the 2ww lol. I'm just kinda going through the motions. According to FF my chances are high because we did a lot of bd'ing at the right time lol so just crossing my fingers and praying for this to be our month!! Crossing my fingers for you as well hun. Hopefully a lot of us will get our BFP's this month!!


----------



## Marqelle93

I am buying a dollar tree pregnancy test right now.

I have my mornings pee in the cup still. 

Should I use that or pee again since that is hours old?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gosh I don't know Marqelle, I wonder if the pee standing for so long would make it less testable... but to be truthful I have no idea! Could you get two tests and try it out then test again tomorrow morning?

Either way, fingers crossed super hard!


----------



## Marqelle93

I bought one already, so I guess I will use my pee from this morning.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fingers crossed Marqelle!! I know I'll be checking her first thing in the morning to see results :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

I posted on another thread.

BFN, 18dpo, CD 43.

I bought vitex last week and I think I will be taking it because I think I had an anovulatory cycle. I never really got convincing positive. I had the pains, but they have stuck around for 3 weeks, so they could mean anything. Hopefully the vitex shortens my cycles and I see AF soon.

Thanks for all the support you guys, but I am giving up on this cycle.

(I think you thought I was talking about tomorrow morning's pee Dragonfly, but I means this morning's pee that I had saved lol)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my bad lol. Sorry to hear about this cycle though :( I really hope that the vitex works out for you and you get a bfp as soon as possible :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

Thanky you. So do I. It's kind of my last resort other than Clomid. But I really would like to stay away from the doctor as long as possible.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> I posted on another thread.
> 
> BFN, 18dpo, CD 43.
> 
> I bought vitex last week and I think I will be taking it because I think I had an anovulatory cycle. I never really got convincing positive. I had the pains, but they have stuck around for 3 weeks, so they could mean anything. Hopefully the vitex shortens my cycles and I see AF soon.
> 
> Thanks for all the support you guys, but I am giving up on this cycle.
> 
> (I think you thought I was talking about tomorrow morning's pee Dragonfly, but I means this morning's pee that I had saved lol)


I take vitex too. I didn't take it regularly the last 3 weeks I think that's why I went so long before I O'd. My first cycle taking it I O'd on cd23 then this month cd37. Definitely going to take it regularly from now on. Do you take paba or mucinex? I take all 3 twice a day. As for your test u shouldn't have let the pee sit so long before testing. You aren't out till AF shows. U may have just O'd later than u think because I know u were having difficulties figuring it out last month. Fingers crossed hun!!


----------



## Marqelle93

But I only felt O pains that one time. after that the pain faded into mild cramping that I have had ever since then. 

But yes, there has been some confusion with them, and I have though that it was a possibility I ovulated later than I thought.

However, i did not end up using that FMU because an empty pregnancy test box had fallen into it and the cardboard had contaminated it. So I ended up using new urine.

Wow, that's awesome how much Vitex shortened your cycles. I ovulated (so I thought) on CD 26 this cycle and CD 23 last cycle. But since I believe I didn't O this cycle, or at least not when I thought I did, I can't really say for sure about this cycle.

I don't take mucinex, but isn't kind of like preseed? It just makes your mucus more fertile? Or at least a better environment for sperm?

Oh, and about the whole "Im not out til AF shows", I am afraid AF won't show. When I stopped birth control I didn't get my period for about 8 months, then I got one period and I thought that they had come back, but then nothing after that for another 6 months. So, I really am hoping that I didn't just get two cycles and now back to nothing.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> But I only felt O pains that one time. after that the pain faded into mild cramping that I have had ever since then.
> 
> But yes, there has been some confusion with them, and I have though that it was a possibility I ovulated later than I thought.
> 
> However, i did not end up using that FMU because an empty pregnancy test box had fallen into it and the cardboard had contaminated it. So I ended up using new urine.
> 
> Wow, that's awesome how much Vitex shortened your cycles. I ovulated (so I thought) on CD 26 this cycle and CD 23 last cycle. But since I believe I didn't O this cycle, or at least not when I thought I did, I can't really say for sure about this cycle.
> 
> I don't take mucinex, but isn't kind of like preseed? It just makes your mucus more fertile? Or at least a better environment for sperm?
> 
> Oh, and about the whole "Im not out til AF shows", I am afraid AF won't show. When I stopped birth control I didn't get my period for about 8 months, then I got one period and I thought that they had come back, but then nothing after that for another 6 months. So, I really am hoping that I didn't just get two cycles and now back to nothing.

Oh ok. I'm not sure where you go from here but hopefully vitex makes AF show so you can know where you stand. That's the worst is not knowing what's going on. 
I'm not really sure what preseed is but yes mucinex thins out your mucus so that sperm can get easier access to the egg. 
I really hope that's not what's happening. Have you been stressed or change anything in your daily life? Stress and change can offset AF. I haven't heard of it coming back 2 straight months then poof be gone but each woman is different. Like I said I really hope you get a BFP soon or at least AF shows up so you aren't in the dark.


----------



## Marqelle93

Thanks. Honestly, i was pretty stressed this cycle because of all my symptoms and those two weird lines I thought I saw on two seperate tests that turned out to be nothing. That made me really upset and stressed. But i don't know...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Thanks. Honestly, i was pretty stressed this cycle because of all my symptoms and those two weird lines I thought I saw on two seperate tests that turned out to be nothing. That made me really upset and stressed. But i don't know...

Stress plays a big role in our bodies. So that could have made things go crazy. I went on vacation for 2 weeks last month. I suddenly got a call my brother's gf was pregnant and they planned a spur of the moment wedding. So the whole situation stressed me out to the max. Seems like everyone is popping up preggo. Then I didn't O till way later, of course like I said I wasn't taking the vitex regularly because things were hectic and I just forgot. We got home that morning from vacation and later that night I got a positive OPK. Crazy timing. I really hope vitex gets things back on track for you. Try not to stress, I know easier said than done, especially when it's something you want so bad.


----------



## Marqelle93

Thank you.

Well, after that horrible O like cramping last night, and my bad back pain, both of those symptoms seem to be gone this morning, along with the test line on my OPK, which seems to have all but disappeared.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Liz_N said:


> Mrs.WKJ- I was thinking about that two cycles ago as well and called my OBGYN and asked her and she said it was completely alright for me to continue taking the pills because she had me take them the day of Ovulation to the day before AF was supposed to show.SO I did... but last cycle worried me a lot especially since I had that BFP which ended with AF showing up on the same day which coincidentely was also the after I stopped taking the pills.
> But this month was my last month taking them...so maybe now I will have a BFP that doesn't end horribly.
> But thanks for the advice I will keep this in mind in case she recommends duphaston again. I'm not taking anything this month because she is having me come in beginning on CD12 everyday during my fertile window to check for ovulation,follies, and such. She's hoping a closely monitored cycle will end in a BFP for us.


I hope this is your lucky cycle too dear x GL.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, all kinds of strange stuff going on this month !!
Marqelle - I hope you get some answers soon. Not knowing is the worst part of all I believe !!!

How is everyone else doing ? I am at 6dpo and I've had a nice few pms symptoms today.... I got excited at first but now I'm not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing ??? Only time will tell (I wanna know nowwww!!!) Haha.
Best of luck <3


----------



## xanzaba

Newlyweds- that sounds hopeful! Fx :)

Marqelle- have you told your OBGYN about irregular cycles? How long are they usually? One thing I have going for me is 28-32 day cycles, but irregular cycles would require a lot of bding.


----------



## Marqelle93

I don't have an obgyn. None are accepting new patients and are on my insurance at this time. I just have a doctor. He knows about my cycles. He just has no clue and no intention of finding out. 

But I am just trying to wait it out :)

Good luck to you newlyweds! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Well, after that horrible O like cramping last night, and my bad back pain, both of those symptoms seem to be gone this morning, along with the test line on my OPK, which seems to have all but disappeared.

Having O like cramping could be a good thing. You could have just O'd later than yo thought. Some things I've read say we O as late as 16dpo. Each woman is different so it's just a waiting game. I hope it becomes clear soon what's going on.


----------



## Marqelle93

WooHoo! I have officially reached teh "Chat Happy" status on this forum haha, quite an accomplishment, however, not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Marqelle93 said:


> WooHoo! I have officially reached teh "Chat Happy" status on this forum haha, quite an accomplishment, however, not sure if that's a good or bad thing.

I think it means if there's ever a BnB anonymous, we would be members:haha: Cause we're addicted to it!

Personally, I vote it as a good thing lol


----------



## Marqelle93

Lol, yes!

So, I think that I may have ovulated for real last night. I got super positive tests, 3 of them, two days ago, and then last night I had that horrible cramping on my left side near where the ovary is, and back pain, and now today, the cramping is pretty much gone and my OPK test line is LITERALLY invisible, on three different tests with 3 different urine samples.

But, the not so good news is that if I did ovulate yesterday, the only day I had sex was the day before that, one day before ovulation. And then today, but all of the "stuff" pretty much came out and I didn't even try to keep it in.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Those swimmers can last a day or two in there so don't fret too much, at least you had sex right before ovulation so I would say you still have good chances. When "stuff" comes out after sex I like to think that those are just swimmers that wouldn't have made it anyways, I don't know if it's totally true but thinking that makes me feel better rather than trying to keep it in.

This is fantastic news that you ovulated for sure though :happydance:

Stay hopeful:thumbup: I'll be sending positive thoughts your way for sure!!


----------



## Marqelle93

Well, i hope it was for sure. Feels like it. Either way, I will treat today as 1dpo. This has to be the 4th time I have restarted the TWW this cycle. And I am CD 45 so I don't know what will happen.

Thank you for the positive thoughts though!

I think I read somewhere that if you lay still after sex for at least 10 minutes that whatever still comes out when you stand up wasn't strong enough to swim up there anyway, but I didn't even lay down, I just stood right up, peed, and got dressed. So today really doesn't count. So I am banking on the day before yesterday, if I even ovulated that is.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Lol, yes!
> 
> So, I think that I may have ovulated for real last night. I got super positive tests, 3 of them, two days ago, and then last night I had that horrible cramping on my left side near where the ovary is, and back pain, and now today, the cramping is pretty much gone and my OPK test line is LITERALLY invisible, on three different tests with 3 different urine samples.
> 
> But, the not so good news is that if I did ovulate yesterday, the only day I had sex was the day before that, one day before ovulation. And then today, but all of the "stuff" pretty much came out and I didn't even try to keep it in.

YAY! Glad to know you might have some answers! I'm having some weird pains in my lower tummy right above my right thigh. Dunno what the heck is going on. It only happens for a few mins then stops. Guess I will be up googling tonight trying to figure out what the heck that is. I'm only 5dpo so I don't think I should be feeling anything yet.


----------



## Liz_N

I like to think the same way about anything that comes out after standing up.

And finally I find out I'm not the only one who has a urge to pee after sex. lol.

Marqelle- Good luck. I am keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Oh I always have to pee after sex! I mean I always need to, but I can't cuz I gotta lay down :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Marqelle - I really hope these 2 weeks fly by and have good news:hugs:

I always have to pee after sex, unless I fall asleep after sex I'm usually hurrying to the bathroom to pee:dohh: And when I do fall asleep, it's never for very long until I have a dream I have to pee then I get up to actually go to the bathroom.


----------



## Marqelle93

I always see in the movies that after sex couples can just roll over and sleep, how is that possible??

Right when we are finished I just KNOW that if I don't put my legs up, put in a softcup, or go pee and wipe everything up (and then put a pad on) that everything is just going to come out. I have NEVER been able to have sex and then sleep, or even stay in bed for more than a few minutes without it coming out.


----------



## rollachick

Im exactly the same, i thought i was doing something wrong always having to pee straight after. Haha.
Ive read that basically what doesnt get up there in the first minute or two wasnt gona make it anyway so it doesnt matter that everything else comes out, hope thats the case anyway, otherwise ive got no chance =p


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Marqelle93 said:


> I always see in the movies that after sex couples can just roll over and sleep, how is that possible??
> 
> Right when we are finished I just KNOW that if I don't put my legs up, put in a softcup, or go pee and wipe everything up (and then put a pad on) that everything is just going to come out. I have NEVER been able to have sex and then sleep, or even stay in bed for more than a few minutes without it coming out.

Obviously they don't have bladders. 



rollachick said:


> Im exactly the same, i thought i was doing something wrong always having to pee straight after. Haha.
> Ive read that basically what doesnt get up there in the first minute or two wasnt gona make it anyway so it doesnt matter that everything else comes out, hope thats the case anyway, otherwise ive got no chance =p

Glad I'm not the only who has read that:thumbup: Makes me feel better about it!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, Hahah so glad to read your latest convo. I thought there was something wrong one time too because it always seemed like everything just came back out. I actually had to ask my mom one time if it was normal (hhahaha, she laughs at me, we have no privacy boundaries lol). & Yes, I alwaysss have to pee after too. I would never be able to fall asleep right after !!! I always have to pee&wipe, hahah. 
So nice to be able to chat to other ladies about this funny stuff. 
Marquelle - I hope this really is your o !!!!! Sounds good to me :) 

Baby dust to all !!
I am at 7dpo, still a few pms symptoms but still not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing.. Ill keep you all posted !


----------



## Marqelle93

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you newlyweds!

Even if I pee before sex, something always makes me have to pee afterwards too. Weird.

I hope it was my O too! Ever since that day, all those horrible cramps and pains that I had been having for 2 weeks just went away. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hey ladies, Hahah so glad to read your latest convo. I thought there was something wrong one time too because it always seemed like everything just came back out. I actually had to ask my mom one time if it was normal (hhahaha, she laughs at me, we have no privacy boundaries lol). & Yes, I alwaysss have to pee after too. I would never be able to fall asleep right after !!! I always have to pee&wipe, hahah.
> So nice to be able to chat to other ladies about this funny stuff.
> Marquelle - I hope this really is your o !!!!! Sounds good to me :)
> 
> Baby dust to all !!
> I am at 7dpo, still a few pms symptoms but still not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing.. Ill keep you all posted !

Newlywed glad to see you around!! Hope that the pms symptoms are just good things :thumbup: Yes, don't forget the wiping, I'm nuts about cleaning up after the _deed_.



Marqelle93 said:


> Still keeping my fingers crossed for you newlyweds!
> 
> Even if I pee before sex, something always makes me have to pee afterwards too. Weird.
> 
> I hope it was my O too! Ever since that day, all those horrible cramps and pains that I had been having for 2 weeks just went away. It's pretty awesome.

I do this too, pee before and after. People think I'm joking when I tell them I have a bladder smaller than a 5 year old.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!
How is everyone doing ???
8 dpo today and just waiting to find out some answers.. Today I don't feel positive about it :( But by tomorrow I may feel differently, it constantly changes haha. 
Hope everyone is good !!!! BD BD BD !!!! Haha.

Baby dust :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Well, I am possible 3dpo today. My husband and I are fighting like crazy the past few days. Well, for a while actually but it picked back up the last few days. I slept on the couch last night, isn't that his job? Lol.

No symptoms of anything and for once, I am loving it! after 3 weeks of stabbing cramps, crippling back pain, headaches, and bloating, feeling nothing is like heaven.

Im really hoping for you Newlyweds, can't wait until it's time for you to test! And I totally get what you are saying about daily mood changes.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha it almost feels like a race as to who will get an answer first. I'm rooting for you Newlywed, your right around the corner of testing!! Marqelle I'm so glad to hear you're finally getting relief from those nasty aches and pains, my fingers are super crossed for you!!

Today will mark 2 days late for af, still bfn's though. I am absolutely exhausted today and am having a hard time gathering energy to get anything done. I plan on testing Sunday or Monday if no :witch: keep your fingers crossed for me too ladies :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Well, I am possible 3dpo today. My husband and I are fighting like crazy the past few days. Well, for a while actually but it picked back up the last few days. I slept on the couch last night, isn't that his job? Lol.
> 
> No symptoms of anything and for once, I am loving it! after 3 weeks of stabbing cramps, crippling back pain, headaches, and bloating, feeling nothing is like heaven.
> 
> Im really hoping for you Newlyweds, can't wait until it's time for you to test! And I totally get what you are saying about daily mood changes.

I'm not going to complain about no symptoms either lol. 7dpo today. Feeling nothing. I did have a dip in temps. I'm trying to google n did why the dip but it's still above the cover line.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!!
Marqelle - The tww begins !! Hopefully it flies by for you. Be sure to have some extra hpt waiting !! lol. Sorry to hear about the fighting :( Is it about ttc or just other things in general ? & Yes, he is the one supposed to move to the couch- the bed is ours !!! haha. Hopefully you guys can resolve things and you don't have to be stressed.

Dragonfly - Omg, I was thinking you got af for some reason - sorry for not asking !!!!! I will be keeping all my limbs crossed for you !! lol. How are you feeling ?? Tiredness is a good sign (sounds funny, but you know what I mean!) It is so hard to tell the difference between pms and preg symptoms.. I honestly don't know if there is any difference, lol. Lots of women are later after a missed period before they get their bfp so you are not out of luck yet !!! Keep us posted !!!!! :D 

TTC n Hopeful - Wow you are at 7dpo already, you are half way there !!! How long is your luteal phase normally ? Do you plan on testing early ? Have you been having any symptoms ? Sometimes it is nice not to have any symptoms because your mind can relax and not try to figure out what it all means, haha. I don't temp so I am not able to give my input on that. Alot of women do though, so there should be a nice few threads around here about it. Good luck and keep us posted !!!!

How is everyone else doing ?? I am 8dpo ! I have a feeling I am going to cave and test on Saturday (10 dpo)... And then spend my weekend depressed on the couch because it was a bfn, and then try to convince myself it was only a bfn because it is so early - hahaha, so there is my weekend in a nutshell ! I had some major pms symptoms on 6dpo, and 7dpo I had some dizziness but there hasn't been anything since then.. So we shall see..

BABY DUST TO ALL !!


----------



## Marqelle93

Newlyweds, that sounds like exactly what I do haha! It's a vicious cycle!

We started off fighting about TTC about 3 weeks ago, but mainly we are fighting about everything else not related to ttc. I think that me being stressed about TTC is making me mad at him for every little thing. And then he gets mad at me for every little thing in return....another vicious cycle.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlyweds- As of today I'm not two days late for af, mild cramping in the morning when I first wake up and I'm exhausted. I told the dr how tired I've been but I'm getting negatives so they did a thyroid and iron check and I'm right on the money so those aren't a problem. I plan to test on Sunday at the earliest because the last +opk that I got was on the 27th so that would put me at possibly 12dpo, I think? Ugh I'm just going to be a testing nut until af or bfp shows up.

Don't be depressed on the couch!! Test on Sunday with me and be 11dpo insetad:haha: It's so hard not testing!! I did one this afternoon but forgot about it for 40 minutes and I think it had a faint evap line.


Spoiler
To be truthful I may test in the morning because of that faint possible evap I got for stupidly forgetting my test in the bathroom for 40minutes.... we'll see...

I'm sorry about the fighting Marqelle:hugs: I hope that gets resolved soon. TTC can be super stressful and I've noticed lately I get pissed at DH over tiny things - especially when they have to do with ttc or I'm frustrated about something along those lines.


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Isn't that the best feeling! It took me a while post depo to finally get one. I was having annovulatory withdrawal bleeds from the depo supposedly. I hope you get you a sticky bean!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

LifeAfterDepo said:


> Isn't that the best feeling! It took me a while post depo to finally get one. I was having annovulatory withdrawal bleeds from the depo supposedly. I hope you get you a sticky bean!

I hope that all is sorted out after being off a depo now :) And glad to hear that you're getting +opk's now!

Last cycle I gave up on OPKs, but I'm glad I toughed them out this cycle. Although I did get 3 different positives, but hopefully the latest one catches a sticky bean!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing ?? 
Ahhh I can't help it, I am dying to test tomorrow morning even thought it is only 10 dpo !
I had a good feeling about it earlier, but now I don't because of this: may be tmi, but I always go #2 more a few days before my af, and today and yesterday I have been as well so that makes me think that I'm out :( !!!

Baby dust to you ladies <3


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck newlyweds! Hoping for that BFP for you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

You're not out yet newlywed! :) maybe you just ate too much of something and its not related to af! Hope you get your bfp!

CD38, now 3 days late and no af. Feeling hopeful!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck dragonfly!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> You're not out yet newlywed! :) maybe you just ate too much of something and its not related to af! Hope you get your bfp!
> 
> CD38, now 3 days late and no af. Feeling hopeful!


Good luck Mrs Dragonfly!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - Oooooo that is so exciting !!! Good luck !

Thanks for the good luck ladies. But it always feels different when I have to go #2 more around af, it's hard to explain lol. PMS hit me like a ton of bricks tonight !! EXTREMELY cranky, bad lower back and legs... 
How is everyone else feeling ?????


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks for the luck ladies! I'm needing it! Still without af, getting nervous to test tomorrow morning. Should I use an internet cheapy or go for the pricey frer I've been hoarding? lol. I will be CD40 and either 23 or 12dpo by tomorrow. Still mild cramping but having more cm than yesterday - so maybe my body is gearing up for something? :shrug:

Newlywed I refuse to believe it's pms for you! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi there !!
I tested today and of course, one lonely line :(
Tonight I have a little bit of brownish/redish when I wipe (not in my cm, just there), and I think I got this a day or two before af last month soooo pretty sure I'm out :( !!!!!!
Ughh !!!! Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies :)

Let us know if you test tomorrow dragonfly !!!! Some internet cheapys may even detect hgc at a lower level, so I think I would just use that one. Good luck !


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck dragonfly! AF is how many days late? I say FRER. If you are possibly 12dpo FRER would give you a better shot. Best of luck :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Sorry about the newlyweds, I hope this next cycle is the one for you. Or that what you are feeling isn't AF.

Dragonfly, let us know!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm sorry Newlywed, I really hope it's not af around the corner.

I got a negative this morning as well, both on frer and an ic. Feel pretty discouraged as I'm now 4 days late. Still having white cm and really sore boobs. Lots of dizzy spells today but I think that's because of being in the sun too long this evening.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I'm sorry Newlywed, I really hope it's not af around the corner.
> 
> I got a negative this morning as well, both on frer and an ic. Feel pretty discouraged as I'm now 4 days late. Still having white cm and really sore boobs. Lots of dizzy spells today but I think that's because of being in the sun too long this evening.

As if you didn't know already but I'm a google junkie lol. Many women don't get a BFP until 1 week after missed AF so don't give up hope until AF comes.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh gosh, although it gives me hope the thought of waiting any longer is awful lol.

I'm really tempted to just go into my doctors office tomorrow and ask for a blood draw, it would show whether or not I was pregnant by now, right? Even if I did in fact ovulate on the 27th, there's been enough time? I just want to knowwww


----------



## Marqelle93

You could always get the blood draw, it should show. Even if it was the 27, thats like 11 or 12 days :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Oh gosh, although it gives me hope the thought of waiting any longer is awful lol.
> 
> I'm really tempted to just go into my doctors office tomorrow and ask for a blood draw, it would show whether or not I was pregnant by now, right? Even if I did in fact ovulate on the 27th, there's been enough time? I just want to knowwww

Yeah a blood test should show by now! I hate waiting too. Time is crawling by. Tomorrow is 11dpo and feels as if it took 3 weeks to get here lol.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - Yes, I think I would do that now ! Is it normal for you to be late like this ?
Ahh I am dying to know for you as well, so I can only imagine how you must feel !! Haha.

TTC n Hopeful - Have you tested yet ?! Your tww is almost up !!!

Marqelle - How are you doing ?? How many dpo are you now ?

I think AF is officially here :( Going from brown to red today and I feel soo crappy. Soo looks like we are moving on to next monthh. 
Good luck ladies !!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Don't think I'll be needing to go to the doctors today. DH and I had sex this morning and when I was cleaning up I found a drop of red on the tissue. Now I'm having brown spotting coming out with "the stuff" so I told DH he "knocked" the af right out of me. So we'll see what the rest of the day holds... :cry:

Newlywed I'm sorry that af is officially here:hugs: I hope she heads on out quickly so you can start back up in :sex:!


----------



## Marqelle93

I am 7dpo. Not having much symptom wise, except the bloating is back.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Dragonfly - Yes, I think I would do that now ! Is it normal for you to be late like this ?
> Ahh I am dying to know for you as well, so I can only imagine how you must feel !! Haha.
> 
> TTC n Hopeful - Have you tested yet ?! Your tww is almost up !!!
> 
> Marqelle - How are you doing ?? How many dpo are you now ?
> 
> I think AF is officially here :( Going from brown to red today and I feel soo crappy. Soo looks like we are moving on to next monthh.
> Good luck ladies !!


So sorry AF found you hun! I'm thinking I'm out. 11dpo today and BFN ugh. Logically I know I'm not out till AF but everyone else is getting pos on 10dpo and 11dpo and nothing for me ugh. Guess we will see Wednesday if the witch finds me.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Don't think I'll be needing to go to the doctors today. DH and I had sex this morning and when I was cleaning up I found a drop of red on the tissue. Now I'm having brown spotting coming out with "the stuff" so I told DH he "knocked" the af right out of me. So we'll see what the rest of the day holds... :cry:
> 
> Newlywed I'm sorry that af is officially here:hugs: I hope she heads on out quickly so you can start back up in :sex:!


Oh no! Keep us updated, hope the witch didn't find you and if she did hopefully it doesn't drag on. Fx'd!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> I am 7dpo. Not having much symptom wise, except the bloating is back.


I'm not either, but I'm 11dpo ugh. The pains in my lower right tummy are gone. Nausea hit me yesterday but today I'm fine. We will see how that goes when I eat lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!!


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry dragonfly and newlywed, hope you get back to it soon!

Had my polypectomy today- they found 10 polyps! No wonder there wasn't any place to start a pregnancy. Plus, my TSH levels were at 3.8, the highest yet. They've gone up pretty steadily from 1.7 in 2007 to 3.2 in 2011 and now 3.8. Doc says a low dose of thyroid hormone is in order and I'm going to ask him to check for thyroid antibodies.

I feel like I am ready to get back to business. Probably have to wait 2+ weeks for AF etc., but I feel like I have a good shot now!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> So sorry dragonfly and newlywed, hope you get back to it soon!
> 
> Had my polypectomy today- they found 10 polyps! No wonder there wasn't any place to start a pregnancy. Plus, my TSH levels were at 3.8, the highest yet. They've gone up pretty steadily from 1.7 in 2007 to 3.2 in 2011 and now 3.8. Doc says a low dose of thyroid hormone is in order and I'm going to ask him to check for thyroid antibodies.
> 
> I feel like I am ready to get back to business. Probably have to wait 2+ weeks for AF etc., but I feel like I have a good shot now!

Goodness that's a lot! Good luck hun!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - May not be af though, that could just be a little disturbance from the bd'ing ?! Keep us posted !!! & Thanks for the positive words. I want her GONE so we can move on to this month. I call it our project that we've been working on, hahaha dh thinks I'm crazy. 

Marqelle - Wow, I can't believe you're at 7dpo already ! Half way there !!!!

TTC n Hopeful - It is super common not to get a positive that early, so do not let that discourage you !!!!!

Xanzaba - I am not completely familiar with this topic but that does seem like alot. Hope this means you are on your way to getting everything under control and a bfp is in the near future for you :) !!


----------



## Marqelle93

I know right, this one flew by. I got really into watching movies lately and it keeps my mind off of it. I watched Silver Linings Playbook, and Up In The Air. I know they came out a while ago but they are great movies and I hadn't seen them yet.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Marqelle - Holy cow your 7dpo already? Almost there :) I hope I hit the 2ww soon!

TCC n Hopeful - You're not out yet! Fingers crossed for you

Xanzaba - That's a lot you had to go through! Lots of luck coming your way that your next cycle is yours because your body is prepped for baby!!

I'm not sure what's going on over here. Had minor spots of red but the rest has been all brown. And it wasn't even enough to change a liner, but I did so a lot anyways because I'm a spaz about that stuff lol. No cramping, just the usual early morning. Boobs still hurt like crazy. So I'm wondering if the brown spotting will continue through tomorrow or turn to full af - this waiting is awful.


----------



## amygrrrango

Marqelle93 said:


> I know right, this one flew by. I got really into watching movies lately and it keeps my mind off of it. I watched Silver Linings Playbook, and Up In The Air. I know they came out a while ago but they are great movies and I hadn't seen them yet.

Good choices!! I decided to get into a ABC Family TV series on Netflix to pass the time, especially when DH is out of town.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Marqelle - Holy cow your 7dpo already? Almost there :) I hope I hit the 2ww soon!
> 
> TCC n Hopeful - You're not out yet! Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Xanzaba - That's a lot you had to go through! Lots of luck coming your way that your next cycle is yours because your body is prepped for baby!!
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on over here. Had minor spots of red but the rest has been all brown. And it wasn't even enough to change a liner, but I did so a lot anyways because I'm a spaz about that stuff lol. No cramping, just the usual early morning. Boobs still hurt like crazy. So I'm wondering if the brown spotting will continue through tomorrow or turn to full af - this waiting is awful.

Thanks! I'm the same way about it so I know what you mean. Hope your waiting is over soon, limbo sucks!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So today 12dpo still BFN. I went on ebay to find out how sensitive the tests are that I'm using and it doesn't say, doesn't even tell a brand or anything for me to even look it up. I tossed and turned all night because I lay on my tummy to sleep and couldn't. Major bloating and nausea blah! My LP was 12 days last month so I guess I will know soon enough.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry about the bfn TTC n hopeful, fingers crossed the witch stays away and you end up with a bfp in a day or so.

:witch: is fully here on my side, so I am out officially. I hope it finishes up quick so we can get back to trying this month.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Sorry about the bfn TTC n hopeful, fingers crossed the witch stays away and you end up with a bfp in a day or so.
> 
> :witch: is fully here on my side, so I am out officially. I hope it finishes up quick so we can get back to trying this month.

Thanks! I went searching and seen some IC aren't as sensitive as others, and since I can't look it up I'm thinking maybe I should use FRER tomorrow. Sorry to hear that! But I'm glad that you aren't stuck not knowing anymore. Hoping this is a better cycle for you!


----------



## Marqelle93

amygrrrango said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> I know right, this one flew by. I got really into watching movies lately and it keeps my mind off of it. I watched Silver Linings Playbook, and Up In The Air. I know they came out a while ago but they are great movies and I hadn't seen them yet.
> 
> Good choices!! I decided to get into a ABC Family TV series on Netflix to pass the time, especially when DH is out of town.Click to expand...

So do I! I watch Pretty Little Liars. And Twisted.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Sorry to hear about your unwanted visitor Dragonfly :( !!!!
Looks like we are in this month together caues she got me as well... Today is CD 1 for me ! How many days til your o usually ?
It would be so exciting if we're on the one schedule !

Good luck ladies, hope you get some good answers soon !!


----------



## amygrrrango

Marqelle93 said:


> amygrrrango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> I know right, this one flew by. I got really into watching movies lately and it keeps my mind off of it. I watched Silver Linings Playbook, and Up In The Air. I know they came out a while ago but they are great movies and I hadn't seen them yet.
> 
> Good choices!! I decided to get into a ABC Family TV series on Netflix to pass the time, especially when DH is out of town.Click to expand...
> 
> So do I! I watch Pretty Little Liars. And Twisted.Click to expand...

I'm watching Secret Life of an American Teenager which is such a bad idea when TTC, I cry so much, haha.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies! I wanted to check back in with all of you, and let you know how I am doing. Had a 2nd ultrasound/scan today! Baby looked great, and is started to look more like a baby :). I have watching your posts, to try and stay updated. Still hoping to see you get BFP's soon!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Thanks! I went searching and seen some IC aren't as sensitive as others, and since I can't look it up I'm thinking maybe I should use FRER tomorrow. Sorry to hear that! But I'm glad that you aren't stuck not knowing anymore. Hoping this is a better cycle for you!

I'm not sure what the sensitivity is on them. The ones I purchased on Amazon were 25ul I think? Best of luck testing tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you :)



newlyweds2013 said:


> Sorry to hear about your unwanted visitor Dragonfly :( !!!!
> Looks like we are in this month together caues she got me as well... Today is CD 1 for me ! How many days til your o usually ?
> It would be so exciting if we're on the one schedule !
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope you get some good answers soon !!

Glad to have a buddy moving on with me to more trying:hugs: Sorry that af caught you though. Hopefully this next cycle will be ours. What's your schedule look like? My O seems to be unpredictable but I start testing at CD10 so I'll probably do that again this cycle and see where I end up. I think last cycle I may have O'd on CD28 but I'm not totally sure.:shrug:



amygrrrango said:


> I'm watching Secret Life of an American Teenager which is such a bad idea when TTC, I cry so much, haha.

That's just asking for tears!:haha:

Edit to add: OMG FarmersWife!! Your little bean is becoming a baby!:hugs: So happy for you, how are you feeling?


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I went searching and seen some IC aren't as sensitive as others, and since I can't look it up I'm thinking maybe I should use FRER tomorrow. Sorry to hear that! But I'm glad that you aren't stuck not knowing anymore. Hoping this is a better cycle for you!
> 
> I'm not sure what the sensitivity is on them. The ones I purchased on Amazon were 25ul I think? Best of luck testing tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> 
> 
> newlyweds2013 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your unwanted visitor Dragonfly :( !!!!
> Looks like we are in this month together caues she got me as well... Today is CD 1 for me ! How many days til your o usually ?
> It would be so exciting if we're on the one schedule !
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope you get some good answers soon !!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to have a buddy moving on with me to more trying:hugs: Sorry that af caught you though. Hopefully this next cycle will be ours. What's your schedule look like? My O seems to be unpredictable but I start testing at CD10 so I'll probably do that again this cycle and see where I end up. I think last cycle I may have O'd on CD28 but I'm not totally sure.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> amygrrrango said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching Secret Life of an American Teenager which is such a bad idea when TTC, I cry so much, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> That's just asking for tears!:haha:
> 
> Edit to add: OMG FarmersWife!! Your little bean is becoming a baby!:hugs: So happy for you, how are you feeling?Click to expand...

Last week was a nightmare of all day sickness.. This week is getting better though! Seeing the baby makes it all worth it though!


----------



## amygrrrango

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I went searching and seen some IC aren't as sensitive as others, and since I can't look it up I'm thinking maybe I should use FRER tomorrow. Sorry to hear that! But I'm glad that you aren't stuck not knowing anymore. Hoping this is a better cycle for you!
> 
> I'm not sure what the sensitivity is on them. The ones I purchased on Amazon were 25ul I think? Best of luck testing tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> 
> 
> newlyweds2013 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your unwanted visitor Dragonfly :( !!!!
> Looks like we are in this month together caues she got me as well... Today is CD 1 for me ! How many days til your o usually ?
> It would be so exciting if we're on the one schedule !
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope you get some good answers soon !!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to have a buddy moving on with me to more trying:hugs: Sorry that af caught you though. Hopefully this next cycle will be ours. What's your schedule look like? My O seems to be unpredictable but I start testing at CD10 so I'll probably do that again this cycle and see where I end up. I think last cycle I may have O'd on CD28 but I'm not totally sure.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> amygrrrango said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching Secret Life of an American Teenager which is such a bad idea when TTC, I cry so much, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> That's just asking for tears!:haha:
> 
> Edit to add: OMG FarmersWife!! Your little bean is becoming a baby!:hugs: So happy for you, how are you feeling?Click to expand...

It is definitely asking for tears but I must finish the series! Haha


----------



## Marqelle93

I watched the secret life for a few seasons, but then the acting was too bad for me. There are a few things in particular I won't point out because I don't want to ruin it for you. But also I didn't like how dramatic it was. Every episode something HUGE went wrong and I couldn't take it haha.


----------



## amygrrrango

Marqelle93 said:


> I watched the secret life for a few seasons, but then the acting was too bad for me. There are a few things in particular I won't point out because I don't want to ruin it for you. But also I didn't like how dramatic it was. Every episode something HUGE went wrong and I couldn't take it haha.

I sooo agree but now I have to know how it ends! Haha. I watched the first two seasons in real-time then stopped a few years ago for the reasons you mentioned. Then I discovered on Netflix and it was all downhill.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife5 said:


> Last week was a nightmare of all day sickness.. This week is getting better though! Seeing the baby makes it all worth it though!

Aw I'm sorry to hear that last week was a rough one with sickness, but remembering that bouncing little one in there is making it worth it :)


----------



## Marqelle93

amygrrrango said:


> Marqelle93 said:
> 
> 
> I watched the secret life for a few seasons, but then the acting was too bad for me. There are a few things in particular I won't point out because I don't want to ruin it for you. But also I didn't like how dramatic it was. Every episode something HUGE went wrong and I couldn't take it haha.
> 
> I sooo agree but now I have to know how it ends! Haha. I watched the first two seasons in real-time then stopped a few years ago for the reasons you mentioned. Then I discovered on Netflix and it was all downhill.Click to expand...

Haha, I definitely get it.


----------



## xanzaba

Farmer'swife- you must be over the moon!

Newlyweds and dragonfly- good luck ladies! Hope this is the month.

As for me I am rearing and ready to go, but I'm just 4 dpo. Taking this time to try to get a bit healthier, get more exercise and record all my regular pms symptoms as I know I'm not pregnant this month. Fortunately I ovulated on time. I was afraid with all the stress I'd o late and then have to wait even longer. I'm a little afraid those polyps will return, so I'm going to get an ovulation predictor kit and bd like nobody's business. Going to leave nothing up to chance!

Have any of you ladies tried clomid or anything assisted fertility tricks?


----------



## Marqelle93

I am taking vitex as of 8 days ago. Kind of a natural clomid. I was at a weird place in my cycle when I started so I can't say if it worked yet or not until i get AF


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Haven't tried clomid but on my second month of vitex, paba, mucinex and prenatals.


----------



## Marqelle93

Have you seen any change with Vitex TTC n Hopeful?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Have you seen any change with Vitex TTC n Hopeful?

I think so. I started taking vitex my first month I started TTC. I went to a vitamin shop and that's where I found out to take the vitex, paba and mucinex. Before I would go months without AF so my first month when it showed up right on time after O I was shocked. This month I'm not sure about yet, I had pink at 6am and figured AF would be here when I woke up and (TMI sorry) all I got was a wipe of pink and then nothing. We will see what happens later today. AF is due today.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck TTC!!!


----------



## Marqelle93

That's great to hear it worked. I am CD 50-something. So I am just waiting on AF and started Vitex a week ago.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> That's great to hear it worked. I am CD 50-something. So I am just waiting on AF and started Vitex a week ago.

Hope AF starts soon. Are you sure you weren't preg?


----------



## Marqelle93

Oh I am definitely sure :) I haven't tested yet since I believe I ovulated last monday. So I am 9DPO today.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Marqelle93 said:


> Oh I am definitely sure :) I haven't tested yet since I believe I ovulated last monday. So I am 9DPO today.

Oh yeah! I remember what happened now. I'm in limbo so we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Marqelle93

Well good luck :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Good luck tomorrow TTC n Hopeful! :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Good luck tomorrow TTC n Hopeful! :)

Thanks but she got me with a vengeance today ugh. Oh well, on to next cycle.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing ??
Wow, this has been an extremely unlucky thread for all of us !!!!

TTC N Hopeful - So sorry to hear about af !!!! It is such a bummer :( Looks like we will be all trying together again this month ! I am only CD3 and my cycles have been around 32-38 days. How long are yours normally ? 

Marqelle - You are our last hope at a bfp for this group !!!! Hahah. How are you feeling ??? I am so surprised you haven't tested yet !! Will you be testing soon ?! I will keep my fingers crossed for you :)

Who's got some tips for a successful baby making September ??!?!?!?
Both my dh and I have been taking multivitamins daily, I am going to use my opk's again, and I do have pre seed and zestica lube to use as well (I really don't like to insert it though, I just use it as normal lube). I would start temping but I find it so hard to wake up in the morning that I already have moved around so much to turn off all my alarms and I never think to do it right away (I'm really not a morning person, haha). & Also, as much bd'ing as possible around possible o time !!!!
What else ?? What are your ladies plans ??

Baby dust !!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry she got you TTC :( Onto next cycle with us :hugs:

Newlywed - It really had been unlucky over here! Hopefully we'll all have better luck next cycle.

Our ttc plan is to :sex: as often as possible haha. I'll be using OPK's again and once I get a positive DH had better be ready! I will not allow dry spells to happen again during my fertile window. I think we're off to a good start making up for lost time, we bd the day of af (right before she showed) and the day she seemed to have left - yesterday. 

Marqelle when are you testing? Fingers crossed for you dear!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Newlywed! Well last cycle was 51 days but I didn't take my meds regularly but my first cycle ttc was 35. Hoping it goes back down with taking the meds regularly!! Fx'd for all of us this cycle!!!:dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That would be excellent if they would go back down to 35 days, 51 isn't nice at all :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> That would be excellent if they would go back down to 35 days, 51 isn't nice at all :(

Definitely not! I didn't even O till CD38 ugh. I really think the mix of meds I take is helping with my cycles which is very relieving to find out. I had endo but haven't been checked in yrs so I was afraid I wouldn't O and my AF would be way out of whack so I'm thankful for that. At least I'm not going months with no AF like before!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Whew, that's great news that at least af is showing up! I would go wacko if I would go months with af, and I've had friends do it. Gosh, I wish ttc wasn't so dang hard! lol, that or maybe care less but that's not going to happen


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Whew, that's great news that at least af is showing up! I would go wacko if I would go months with af, and I've had friends do it. Gosh, I wish ttc wasn't so dang hard! lol, that or maybe care less but that's not going to happen

I know right!! People say just let it happen and stop worrying HA! If only it were that easy.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Those people make me sooo crabby!! Most of those who say that to me at the moment had "accidental" pregnancies so they should shut up.


----------



## xanzaba

On internet buying all sorts of BFP supplies! I'm doing it all- temping, OPK, preseed, legs in the air...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Those people make me sooo crabby!! Most of those who say that to me at the moment had "accidental" pregnancies so they should shut up.

Exactly!! They irritate me and don't even have a clue of the difficulty. Makes me wanna smack em lol.


----------



## Marqelle93

xanzaba said:


> On internet buying all sorts of BFP supplies! I'm doing it all- temping, OPK, preseed, legs in the air...

Good luck to you! Try not to stress yourself out though :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha, DH tells me to put my legs up after we bd. It's quite cute when he gets a pillow for me.

Sounds like a great plan Xanzaba! Remember to have fun between the sheets too!!:haha:


----------



## Marqelle93

Oh and I am testing tomorrow morning, but I already put that on the other thread lol.

Really feeling out this cycle, however, AF is nowhere in sight. I am about to go crazy.

I am paying off ALL of my medical bills at the end of the month and really don't want to have to go back and get another $500 ultrasound.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Marquelle- hope you get your BFP. It stinks that these tests are only sometimes covered by insurance. Enough to make you dream of moving to Canada...

We're in the middle of changing insurance for jobs. The old insurance was not very good, but we had a card with pre-tax dollars to cover the $1000 per person deductible. Switching to a new insurance that claims to cover any reproductive costs up to some limit. We'll see how that goes. I think insurance companies are the worst (sorry for the mini rant).


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Really praying this is your bfp Marqelle!

Ugh health insurance really sucks. The one we're on with DH's work covers practically nothing unless you go to their quacky doctors and I would rather stay with the doctor I've been going to for ages because I trust them.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I've been looking into insurance but I don't even know where to start. I've only had insurance through work so I just got whatever they had so now that I don't work I don't know which way to turn just getting it on my own. Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry I'm no help :( I know nothing about purchasing insurance. Once I was removed from my parents plan I didn't have insurance until DH and I were married and that's through his work. Definitely shop around is all I can suggest.

A bit random but... has anyone else gotten a friend request from Santa? I feel a little silly about it haha


----------



## Marqelle93

I don't know either! I just type it into google and find one that looks legit.

BFN this morning at 10 dpo.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I was grateful for Regence Blue Shield when I was covered under my parents. Right now we have Group Health with DH's work, and am not sure what to think of it just yet.

Marqelle you're still early on for testing so I'm still pulling for that bfp for you! :hugs:


----------



## Marqelle93

Thanks. I also have Anthem Blue Cross Blue Shield under my mom since I am only 20. My deductible is 1200 though which sucks.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's about what my deductible is for Group Health... I joke with DH we should move to Canada for their healthcare.


----------



## Marqelle93

I say that all the time haha!


----------



## Liz_N

did you test marqelle?


----------



## Marqelle93

Yes, BFN @ 10DPO


----------



## amygrrrango

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I've been looking into insurance but I don't even know where to start. I've only had insurance through work so I just got whatever they had so now that I don't work I don't know which way to turn just getting it on my own. Anyone have any suggestions??

Do you live in the States? If so, I might be able to provide some guidance. I do public relations for the nation's largest publicly operated health plan (basically we provide insurance to low income families in Los Angeles).


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing .. 
I am still dealing with my lovely visitor, although she has been super light (other than one day) and brown this time.. But looking forward to getting back to ttc !!!!!

I was just reading through all the comments about insurance.. Wow, I didn't realize it was actually so expensive in the US ! I live in Canada and that is one thing that I really took for granted until hearing about other people's stories.. $500 for an ultrasound !!! That is so crazy. 

How are you ladies doing ?
Marqelle - It is only early yet so we're all keeping our fingers and toes crossed for you !!!!

Does anyone else have any updates ? What CD are you ladies on ?
This is CD 5 for me, so not expecting to o for a nice while yet !!

BABY DUST !!! September/October HAS to be our month !!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yeah, I wish the US would handle it's healthcare better like Canada. Instead it's pay a ton of money for non existent health care.

CD6 here and I plan on starting opk's in the next couple of days. Newlywed I hope that af leaves you soon so you can get back to trying! I lucked out with a super light af so we've been bding every other day even at the start of af.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for asking newlyweds! I'm on 7 dpo a week until TTC. I have a follow-up appointment Thursday to get the all okay and discuss all of my test results.

I'm looking at jobs in Canada. Won't lie,health insurance is nuts in US. Recently read that Teddy Roosevelt tried to control insurance companies around 1900!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

amygrrrango said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking into insurance but I don't even know where to start. I've only had insurance through work so I just got whatever they had so now that I don't work I don't know which way to turn just getting it on my own. Anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> Do you live in the States? If so, I might be able to provide some guidance. I do public relations for the nation's largest publicly operated health plan (basically we provide insurance to low income families in Los Angeles).Click to expand...

Yes I do. I live in WA. I will take whatever guidance you have to offer!!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !
How is everyone doing ?

Dragonfly - I had a very light af this month too !! & not to be gross, but it has basically been all brown !! Oh well, whatever my body is up to I'm just glad that I am o'ing haha. When do you expect your o? I am on cd6 now, but I am not going to start testing until cd13 (& that is too early, lately I haven't been until after cd20 but just in case). Good luck !!!! Happy to see that you are doing good and sending af on her way- let's hope she doesn't return to any of us until next year !!! Haha.

Xanzaba - Are you on cd 7 or 7 dpo ? Either way, good luck !!!! It is actually pretty hard to become a citizen in Canada now, what is your profession ? It is beautiful here if you ever do move !

TTC n Hopeful - How are you doing ??

Marqelle - Any news ?!?!?!?!?

Sorry if I missed anyone specifically, hoping everyone is good !!!!!!
Lots of lots of baby dust :)


----------



## Marqelle93

Haven't tested again since Friday. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Newlyweds- I'm 7dpo. I had the polypectomy this month just after O so this is a null month. A bit frustrating, but not too bad.

I'm a dual Canadian/American citizen. I'm applying for teaching jobs, some in Canada some in US. DH and I were up in Quebec with my in-laws this summer. We had a wonderful time :)


----------



## MrsWKJ

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !
> How is everyone doing ?
> 
> Dragonfly - I had a very light af this month too !! & not to be gross, but it has basically been all brown !! Oh well, whatever my body is up to I'm just glad that I am o'ing haha. When do you expect your o? I am on cd6 now, but I am not going to start testing until cd13 (& that is too early, lately I haven't been until after cd20 but just in case). Good luck !!!! Happy to see that you are doing good and sending af on her way- let's hope she doesn't return to any of us until next year !!! Haha.
> 
> Xanzaba - Are you on cd 7 or 7 dpo ? Either way, good luck !!!! It is actually pretty hard to become a citizen in Canada now, what is your profession ? It is beautiful here if you ever do move !
> 
> TTC n Hopeful - How are you doing ??
> 
> Marqelle - Any news ?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone specifically, hoping everyone is good !!!!!!
> Lots of lots of baby dust :)

Hey have you tested again?? There was another lady here who had very light flow and all brown discharge and later got a bfp. CD1 is the day when you get full blown red af! 
There's still hope I say test again. GL x :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !
> How is everyone doing ?
> 
> Dragonfly - I had a very light af this month too !! & not to be gross, but it has basically been all brown !! Oh well, whatever my body is up to I'm just glad that I am o'ing haha. When do you expect your o? I am on cd6 now, but I am not going to start testing until cd13 (& that is too early, lately I haven't been until after cd20 but just in case). Good luck !!!! Happy to see that you are doing good and sending af on her way- let's hope she doesn't return to any of us until next year !!! Haha.
> 
> Xanzaba - Are you on cd 7 or 7 dpo ? Either way, good luck !!!! It is actually pretty hard to become a citizen in Canada now, what is your profession ? It is beautiful here if you ever do move !
> 
> TTC n Hopeful - How are you doing ??
> 
> Marqelle - Any news ?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone specifically, hoping everyone is good !!!!!!
> Lots of lots of baby dust :)

I'm doing ok. Having a strange AF it's been off and on for 3 days. Craziness. Wish it would go away already lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MrsWKJ said:


> Hey have you tested again?? There was another lady here who had very light flow and all brown discharge and later got a bfp. CD1 is the day when you get full blown red af!
> There's still hope I say test again. GL x :)

This has been crossing my mind plenty of times the last two days, I don't know why but I keep thinking about testing but talking myself out of it... :wacko:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !

Xanzaba - Oh yes, I completely forgot about that ! Well the main thing is you are close to trying again :) You will probably be finished with af before my o time rolls around !! Haha. How long are your cycles normally ? Good luck !!!!

MrsWKJ - If I didn't have that one day that had red I would definitely be testing now, but I really felt like I was going to start the day before and I have no preg symptoms now so I think it would just be a waste of a test/disappointment, lol. But if it had of been a bit different I would have tested ! I can see how people can get confused because sometimes our bodies are so hard to understand !
How are you doing on your journey ?

TTC n Hopeful - We all seem to have weird periods this month !!!! What is causing it I wonder ? Maybe we are just super over analyzing everything now that we are all ttc. Do you normally have long periods ? Hopefully this one soon leaves for good so you can get back to trying !

Marqelle - I was just about to send out a search party since I still hadn't heard from you, then I realized that maybe it was on the previous page. Hahah. How many dpo are you ????? Are you going to test today/tomorrow ??? Any news ?!

Dragonfly - How was your af after ? If it is/was weird enough to really make you stop and think then I would consider testing !!! You never know. But I do hate the disappointment, haha. Mine wasn't QUITE odd enough to break down and test. Where are you in your cycle now ??? AF has left the building, so hopefully we'll soon get back to a routine. I'm at CD 7 so I still have about 2 weeks before o. 

Good luck and tons of baby dust ladies !!! We had an unlucky month so there has to be some better news this coming month :) !!!


----------



## xanzaba

Ladies- I've got to know, a weird period might not be a period at all. I hope to see some BFPs :)

Newlyweds, you are so sweet always asking after everyone.

My luteal phase is generally around 14-16 days, so probably Sunday or Monday I'll finish with this placebo month. Started feeling that sinking feeling. Does anyone else get that feeling. It's hard to describe except I always just feel lower with something in my throat down to my belly. I know that sounds really weird...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - af does some weird things with me but this has been the strangest! Not only was she 6 days late (longest cycle yet) but the first day I had a spot of red after :sex: followed by just brown spotting, the second day was full red but not enough to need tampons (a miracle in my book, I'm usually a heavy bleeder) then the third day was back to brown spotting :shrug: I would love it if I had a hidden bfp, but I'm terrified of disappointment...

Marqelle - In your avatar you look so much like my sister it's freaky:rofl: You're beautiful but sometimes at a quick glance I'm like "omg what's sister doing here?!" 

Xanzaba -:hugs: I think I know the sinking feeling you mean, I've had it before but not over ttc and such. Lots of hugs and positive thoughts coming your way my dear.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, sorry I meant I get that sinking feeling when PMS is coming. It's like a physical sinking. It feels like it's hard to swallow, and then goes all the way down. It's the weirdest thing. It comes about 5 days before AF, and then comes and goes. Months that I'm out, it's the first sign that AF is arriving.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How interesting, I suppose when af is on her way I do feel a bit "heavy" down there but not the swallow thing. Our bodies sure do some weird stuff! :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Honestly I don't know. I never really paid attention to AF before TTC. Last month I had 1 day of spotting and 2 AF days then gone. Now this month 1 day spotting and 4 days off and on AF. Sometimes it would be pink or brown then sometimes dark red blood. It seems to be gone tonight but tomorrow it may be back lol.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> MrsWKJ said:
> 
> 
> Hey have you tested again?? There was another lady here who had very light flow and all brown discharge and later got a bfp. CD1 is the day when you get full blown red af!
> There's still hope I say test again. GL x :)
> 
> 
> This has been crossing my mind plenty of times the last two days, I don't know why but I keep thinking about testing but talking myself out of it... :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh I know its the scary feeling of disappointment but what if you are? I'd say test just incase you never know. Fx for you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Well, gave it a shot and it was a bfn. Feeling a little disappointed, but before I tested I told myself it was an unlikely long shot so now I know for sure and will just write off my last af as the weirdest and shortest af I've ever had.


----------



## MrsWKJ

Did you test with an FRER??


----------



## xanzaba

Hugs dragonfly


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

No, I used an ic. I'm out frer until I plan to test in October.

:hugs:Xanzaba


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !

Dragonfly - It was a bfn, as suspected, but I ended up testing as well !!! Haahaha. I felt like complete garbage all day and since I did have an odd af I figured I should test to be sure. 
My body feels just like I am in highschool again, so odd and unpredictable ! Getting off my bcp has really thrown me out of whack. I had no side effects on them and I really did enjoy them, but I don't want to see them again until I am finished having kids haha. 
Well better luck to us this cycle !! How many days are you now ?

Baby dust to all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Glad I'm not the only one who tested, Newlywed! I know what you mean, my body is so confusing too. I don't plan to ever return to bcp, my sex drive increased after getting off of it, which is fabulous haha. Lot's of luck that this will be the cycle! Today I'm at CD9, where are you at now Newlywed?


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: newlyweds. Nice fresh start for all of us!

I've been there- my periods sometimes start light. I also always seem to test just as my period starts. Oh well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's what happened to me the cycle before last, I felt so silly taking a test then realizing af was right there.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !
Haha yes, if it is close to af time then I normally pee in a cup first and then wipe and if nothing is there when I wipe then I'll test ! Haha. 

Dragonfly - I wish I had good things like that to say about getting off bcp, but honestly I can't wait to get back on them down the road !! Haha. My body feels more right when I'm taking them. Luckily I didn't experience a long wait time to get my period back, which was my biggest fear, but my pms/periods have been so much different..& Don't even get me started on my moods !!! Haha. I've even gotten acne on my back which I never had before. But all in all I do not have much to complain about. 
& You are at cd 9 already, that's fantastic ! What day do you expect your o ? Are you normally a bit later like I am ? 
I am on CD 8 now !! I do not expect my o til around cd 20, but I am feeling happy about the fact that I am getting closer to that date ! (Although tomorrow I may be saying "My o is neverrrr going to come it is sooo far away" hahaha). 
I am going to start using my opk's around cd 12/13, just because I like to chart how they look, and if my body decides to switch back to 28 day cycles then I want to be there to catch it !!! Haha. 
So far the length of my cycles have been the following (not that I keep track or anything... Hahha) :
- May: 32
- June: 32
- July: 38
- August: 34
July was the first month I used opk's and I actually think I delayed my o time because I was stressing over them so much and thinking I wasn't ever going to o. 
But anyways hopefully we have some good luck this month !!!!!
I have a doctors appt on Friday (about my allergies), and I may just mention it to my doctor again because he knows we are trying, just make sure all is well. He is the first doctor I have had in a while that I feel comfortable talking to so that makes it better. 
Thanks for listening :)

Xanzaba - I was able to spell your name this time without having to scroll up !! Haha. How are you doing ? Hopefully you get your af out of the way soon :)

BABY DUST ALL !!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed I usually O later in the cycle like you do, we're pretty close to average cycle lengths! I'm between 35-37 days :) I think it's a great idea to mention the ttc to your doctor on Friday, hopefully he'll give you good tips and if he does be sure to share!!:winkwink:

Another negative opk for me today, which is to be expected but I'm having a lot of cm anyways.:shrug: It was lighter than yesterdays so I'll just keep going until I get a + and hope to get DH in the mood this evening for some bding, we've missed it the last 3 days - not sticking to our bd schedule already!:dohh:


----------



## xanzaba

Just a thought, but have any of you ladies tried temping? I think my cycles are more normal since I started temping. This month I've been warned that I might get some spotting before AF and a very heavy or very light AF. Well, the spotting has begun, but I know it's not AF because my temps are still high. fertilityfriend.com is a good resource

At least takes one question mark out of the mix...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm not temping yet... I'm worried DH will see it as too obsessive and halt ttc all together if I did that. And I worry that I'll get stuck in it and have a hard time with bding.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !

Dragonfly - Hahahahah, Thank you so much for reminding me about my doctors appt !!! I have it wrote on my calendar, but it completely slipped my mind !!!! 
What cd are you on ? Tomorrow will be cd 11 for me and I think I may start testing, my stomach was so very weird today (but normally I don't have o symptoms, and I never o this early, so could be unrelated). Sounds good that your having some cm !!! & My test did get lighter last time before my positive !! So just keep testing, you never know what result you may get. Don't worry about not sticking to your schedule, ours has been horrible !!!! We have only bd'ed once since I finished af.. But I really don't think we're around the important time yet. I like looking at the opk's because I feel I may be able to gauge where my body is. 
You've got lots of important days left yet !!!! Baby dust and hopefully we have a successful tww !! I will send you a congrats card in the mail if so !!! Hahah

Xanzaba - I don't temp either, but most ladies on here seem to. A lot of people find it super effective and helpful. I am not a morning person so I would never be able to get the thermometer in my mouth first thing in the am, haha, and I am already obsessed with opk's so I can only handle one obsession at a time. Haha. Hope you get this cycle out of the way soon and that it is a light af instead of heavy !!! Baby dust to you :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - Glad you remembered your appointment! Today I'm on day 11 as well! Did we really have the same cycle day and forget?:dohh: Sheesh, where are both our heads haha! When do you start your opk's up again? Today still getting negatives, but we bd last night so we're good so far:thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Ha ha, I know what you ladies mean. It's not the most romantic thing on earth. DH usually gets up before me, and sometime he comes to give me a kiss when he hears me waking up. Not so easy with a big beeping thing sticking out of my mouth! But yes, I am hooked. I like having a number, even if it isn't 100% full proof.

Just took my first dose of thyroid medication. I'm not overweight- although I'm getting close with the 10 pounds I've gained- so doctors don't want to treat it. They get the numbers and they always want to check it one more time... So yesterday when doc said let's check it one more time, I said my TSH levels have been over 3 for 2 years now. I was so proud of myself :) I'm not usually very forceful, but I really think this is going to help.

Anyway, I think this is day 1 for me, so I'm a little bit behind you ladies. Good luck and lots of bding!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Dragonfly - Haha, yes I did make it to my appt ! I chatted with my doctor with regards to no luck yet and entering our 5th month of trying. (It was funny because he is only young and I think he was caught a bit off guard so he wasn't exactly sure how to ask me about everything..hahah). But he told me that where I am only young it is nothing to be concerned over and they tell you to try for a year and if nothing happens then they will investigate more (unless you are over 35, then they will start checking after 6 months). So his attitude made me feel more calm and I am not concerned (yet, lol). 
I can't believe we were on the same schedule and didn't even realize it !!!!!!! Then again, I am the type of person who would forget their head if it wasn't attached haha. That is so great !! I did start my opk's yesterday, but I am not expecting a positive until next week. My lines are always very there, but I guess we all have a different level of this hormone in our bodies. 
Way to go with the bd'ing !!! We haven't much yet, but this week we will be getting serious (dh doesn't know what he's in for!!! haha). Last month he told me he was going to put a positive on all my opk's - HAHA! Keep up the bd'ing (I can be your bd coach - lol. Good thing our dh's don't know half the stuff that we talk about in this group !!!!!!! Mine already thinks I'm cracked. Hahah).
Baby dust :) !!!!

Xanzaba - Welcome to cd 1 !!!!! I hope your medication helps you and that everything is good in that department. A lot of women have trouble with thyroid, I can think of 8 or 10 people I know right off the top of my head. & don't worry about being behind, I don't expect my positive until next week for sure, so you will be right behind me !!! Good luck !!! :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm glad you feel more relaxed about it after your appointment Newlywed :)

DH was so funny this morning, I was making breakfast and told him I was feeling discouraged about ttc and he was like "when was the last time we, you know..." and he did a humping motion in the kitchen. I nearly lost it with giggles, I told him our mark is at 3 days now so I think I'll be getting some action at some point today:winkwink: He cracks me up!

Wouldn't it be something if we O'd around the same time? Hoping for all of us this cycle! It's gotta be good :)


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey there !
Dragonfly - Hahahah, I nearly died when I read what your dh said. Hilarious ! Nice to see he is comical about it though :) I always ask my dh if he has been working on his bd'ing exercises, haha. 
We haven't bd'ed in a while, so it is time for us to get more serious about it as well ! I am expected to o around cd 20, so i want to focus on at least 3 days before and 3 days after. Going to try for a week straight !! lol. 
How are your opk's looking ? 
Baby dust !!!!

& good luck to all !!!! June babies sounds great to me :D 

Also, I find it so funny how Farmers Wife started this thread because she was losing hope and then got a positive opk, but now she is the only preggo one out of us all !!!! Hahah. How are you doing Farmers Wife ???

Baby dust xoxoxo


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

DH makes me laugh so much, I don't think a day goes by where I don't laugh until I'm in tears:haha: My opk's have still been negative. Although I didn't do one today because I've been with my in laws and that would be something odd to explain haha. I plan to pick back up tomorrow. No bding yet since our last time... we've been busying with the in laws so no privacy time.

A June baby would be wonderful :) It does make me giggle that FarmersWife started this great thread but she's the only one pregnant so far! Hopefully we all join her soon. I hope she checks in with us soon! I want to hear how her little bean is growing:happydance:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey there, 
No opk luck for me either ! But like I said I don't expect it until later this week.. Haha, yes that is a conversation that wouldn't be too fun to have with the in laws! Do they know you are trying?
My dh and I need to doggy sit my parents giant dog this weekend while they go away.. and she loves to play with our dog, so it could be a busy weekend.. but this is supposed to be my o weekend - so i told dh we are bd'ing regardless if the dogs are on the bed watching us , hahaha. 
What time of day do you normally test ? I used to test around 5 pm last month, but this month I have switched to 12 pm (But when I get close I tend to test twice a day, haha).
How has your weekend been going ? Hope all is well !!

Ladies - how are you all doing !?!!??!

BABY DUST !


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm going to have to pick back up on the opks tomorrow! As for our in laws knowing, I'm not sure if they do or not. Although I didn't say anything, it wouldn't surprise me if DH told his mom. And if he did tell her, then everyone knows :dohh: But he's sweet and likes to talk to his mom even though in the back of his mind he knows it'll go everywhere what he has to say.

Aww on doggy sitting, I love doggies :) 

Newlywed I test anywhere between noon and 3pm - does it matter if I do it at different times?

DH and I got in a argument earlier about ttc - he's feeling too stressed out about it and called me obsessed. So he told me no talking or thinking about it for 1 week minimum and I agreed to not talk about it. Then of course tonight we bd and he says keep our fingers crossed for the swimmers... at least he still wants to make a baby :) I'll just have to keep tight lipped on the "science" end of it. I'm hiding the rest of my opks probably in tissue after checking the results.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi there !!
Haha, so today I realized that I am actually obsessed with ttc. I know this because when my coworker asked me what the date was, I automatically knew my cycle day and not the actual day of the month - hahahahaha.
So CD 15, slowly getting there !!!!!! So excited just to o, how sad hah.
& With regards to the opk's some say it is best not to do with fmu but others say it is so I think it just depends on the brand.. You are supposed to do them around the same time every day though just because then you have less chance of missing your surge. 
I find my dinner time results are always darker than if I test after supper.. I guess my urine is more concentrated then.. 

I know where you are coming from with the dh issue. I had to mostly do all my venting/sharing on this site as opposed to in my dh's ear all the time. Haha. They get it but not on the same level we do. They just want to bd and then find out the good news, but we know how much more is to it than that !!!! We're lucky guys know we have periods and other than that they really don't want to learn much more, haha. It is a super sweet sign that he said keep your fingers crossed for the swimmers :) He wants you to know he's still very into it, just not all the chit chat that goes along with it! Haha. 
I know my dh thinks that I only get excited about bd'ing when I get close to o, but I can't help it, that just makes me excited so I'm more in the mood anyways!
Here's to weekend excitement !!!!! Haha
BABY DUST <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Men are so confusing! Today DH asked how my opks were going and if I had gotten a positive yet... I thought I wasn't supposed to mention them!! :dohh: Dear sweet DH.

Well, I picked my opks up again today and waited until 5pm to do them. To be truthful I can't tell, what do you think ladies? I almost want to say it's positive already! I'm on CD16 so it's still a little early but the lines look nice.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0904.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0906.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## labgal

Exact same situation for me today! Same month TTC and using opk! I'll dance all around with you!! Good luck!


----------



## labgal

And that's definitely a positive Mrs dragonfly :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yay!! Happy dancing, labgal!:haha:

I took another opk earlier than I did yesterday, my patience is golden haha. This showed up in under 5 minutes! I think today is the definite positive!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0909.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## labgal

That's a screaming positive! BD time!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm so excited! No bding though until DH gets home at 10 :( but we did the past two days and if we get another in tonight we should be covered. At least I hope so!!


----------



## labgal

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I'm so excited! No bding though until DH gets home at 10 :( but we did the past two days and if we get another in tonight we should be covered. At least I hope so!!

The days leading up to are the most important, you're definitely good, but a little extra never hurt if you can, right? ;) 

I told DH dinner is going to be late tonight... He didn't seem to mind at all! Hehe.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Great! I'll try not to get discouraged if we don't bd tonight, but we'll see what happens!

Haha glad to hear DH doesn't mind you having dinner late :winkwink: How are your opk's looking today?

Xanzaba how are you doing lately?

TTC n Hopeful - Haven't heard from you in a while, hope you're doing well:hugs

Newlywed - Too bad men can't carry the baby, then they would know the pain we go through!

DH heard me take a picture of my latest opk and was like "What are you taking pictures of?" so I told him and he reminded me that he had asked me to not think about ttc for a week. I of course informed him that he cannot ask how my opks are coming along without expecting me to actually do them. And when they're positive I have to share with my lady friends who understand so I don't bug him. He thought about it then lit up a huge smile and was like "Does this mean the past two days have been good timing?!" :cloud9: My gooober


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- your husband sound like a dear :) My DH has really stepped up to the plate since he's understood what's going on. At the beginning I tried to shield him from the whole ttc thing thinking he would hate knowing, but I think he just didn't like feeling left out.

So I got AF like cramps Monday and Tuesday and wondering if that was the start of AF. So I'm very early-either day cd 3 or 5. So at least a week until things get underway. So impatient...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba that's wonderful that he really wants to be involved and know what's going on :) My DH is sweet but he has moments where he just doesn't want to know how hard it is, so we're trying to find a happy medium. He was excited about my positive opk I got before he left for work but he doesn't want to talk about ttc other than that moment.

Sometimes I wonder if waiting to O is worse than the tww!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Woooo congrats Dragonfly !!!!!!! Sounds like your month is very promising !!!! My o should be coming up this weekend so we should be fairly close in timing !!!
Aren't positive opk's the most exciting thing ever ?? I can only imagine how good a positive hpt feels haha. 
Keep us posted on any symptoms (or lack of !) I will keep all my limbs crossed for you :D 

How are the rest of you ladies doing ?!

Xanzaba - I can understand your impatience.. I have ZERO patience for anything, it is a huge flaw of mine !! So just know that you're handling it all better than I would be, haha. 

Good luck ladies !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I hope you O soon Newlywed so we can test near each other!! I really hope we have better luck this month, I'm so scared to get my hopes up though. So true that opks are beyond exciting, I can't imagine how thrilled we'll be when we get bfp's. :)

To be honest I'm so surprised, I hadn't had a twinge that would say I was getting ready to O so early but this morning my right side had twinges and now my left side is aching something awful. Really hope DH and I can squeeze in another bd for this cycle!!

Lots of dust to all of us ladies!!


----------



## Aarya

Hi ladies can I join you ?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Please do, Aarya! This is definitely one of my favorite threads here on BnB, it's filled with amazing ladies who are super supportive and great to just chat with. :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks for asking about me Mrs. Dragonfly. I'm hanging in there. I'm trying to get into it but I'm just not. CD 13 today, I won't O for at least a week. I did do an OPK yesterday and got a faint line so hopefully I will get into it soon as my line gets darker. Hope everyone else is doing great!! Lots of baby dust.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey TTC n Hopeful:hugs: I think once your opks start getting darker you'll be more into it. But if not it's alright, often times we just need to set back and take it all in and see how it goes. Fingers are still crossed for you!

Definite positive on the opk yesterday but no bding - I'm trying not to get discouraged because we did bding the two days leading up to it so we should be covered still. DH was just too tired after getting home late from work. I'm having awful pains in my side anyways, on my usual left side but it had spread to my low back on the left side last night. It feels a lot better today, but it makes me nervous.:shrug:


----------



## labgal

I too have O cramps, yesterday and today, coinciding with my pos okps. My egg is out, and I'm resolved to not symptom spot, but my job affords me far too much googling and foruming time. I wish i could block myself! 12 days until AF is due...


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome Aarya! The more the merrier.

TTC n hopeful, sounds like we'll be O'ing around the same time (hopefully!). I'd be happy to have someone to symptom watch with. Maybe Aarya will join us as well? No worries if you aren't up for it though.

I'm hoping for the best for you dragonfly and newlyweds! You know, at the beginning, I used to confuse you two. Probably a timing/sweetness overlap. You are both always asking about everyone even when going through your own things. Hopefully this will convert into baby dust karma and your BFPs are just a bit away!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba you're too kind :) I wish we could convert good karma into baby dust hehe!


----------



## Aarya

Thanks guys for your warm welcome !! Baby dust to you all :dust::dust:

Xanzaba I would love to be able to join you guys you have no idea. But my body is going nuts. Last month was my first month on chlomid after a long break and as of today I'm 3 days late with AF and still BFN !! I'm thinking chlomid has changed my cycle length who knows. 
Mrs dragonfly I agree with you about ovulation it's just as nerve racking as tww. But what can we do ??


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I suppose all we can do is hope for the best:thumbup:

Sorry to hear that af is late with still bfn's, hopefully your bfp is just late! I don't know much about clomid but have you spoken with your doctor who prescribed it? Maybe they would know how it could be affecting your cycles. Still wishing the best of luck to you and lots of dust:hugs:


----------



## Aarya

Thanks Mrs Dragonfly :) No I haven't spoken to my doctor. This was the last prescription I had from last year so I wanted to try it before I went back to him. Even on chlomid my cycles are normally 28 day. But sometimes I miss a period. So idk are you on any fertility pills at all ? Or just natural


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry I don't have anything useful to tell you:shrug: But I hope that it all gets sorted out soon :)

We're still going natural, although I'm getting antsy... We're on our 5th cycle now. I've only seen my regular doctor so far, but DH and I are talking about seeing a specialist if this isn't our month. We'll just have to see.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Welcome Aarya! The more the merrier.
> 
> TTC n hopeful, sounds like we'll be O'ing around the same time (hopefully!). I'd be happy to have someone to symptom watch with. Maybe Aarya will join us as well? No worries if you aren't up for it though.
> 
> I'm hoping for the best for you dragonfly and newlyweds! You know, at the beginning, I used to confuse you two. Probably a timing/sweetness overlap. You are both always asking about everyone even when going through your own things. Hopefully this will convert into baby dust karma and your BFPs are just a bit away!

Sounds like a good idea if I actually O about when I should. Last month I O'd on CD30 something instead of CD20 something so time will tell. I think I just got so discouraged last month with a BFN when I felt so sure it was my month. Like Mrs. Dragonfly said I will probably get more into it as my OPK's get darker. I'm back to taking my vitamins and stuff so maybe my head and heart will get back into it. I had a dream last night that I got my BFP so maybe that's the kick I needed. Good luck to us all!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Aarya- I talked to the doctor about different options. I had a polypectomy where they found 10 polyps, and I'm worried that more might grow.

We discussed clomid vs. an hcg trigger, and decided to do an hcg trigger. My doctor said that clomid can sometimes hurt as much as it can help. The doctor also said he would have halted the cycle if we were doing clomid and saw an ovarian cyst, which are quite common throughout your 20s and 30s.

For an hcg trigger they do ultrasounds every few days until they see a follicle that is a certain size. Then they give you a shot of hcg which induces ovulation. At that point you have a choice to go home and bd like crazy or you could do IUI where they clean up the sperm and then inseminate you. Not very romantic, but effective. We're planning on doing both- why not enjoy ourselves in the mean time?

Clomid might be great for some people. I know it worked the first shot for my sister. But it sounds like your cycles were pretty regular before the clomid? The costs of HCG trigger do add up, so that's one thing to consider. 

We'd been trying for a while and I never got a BFP, so we went through the whole set of tests. If your insurance covers it, I thought it was great to have done. I know that everything was okay except for the polyps and a sluggish thyroid. Fixed and fixed!

In terms of knowing what's going on with O,I also like temping. I know it's not for everyone though. I'm a numbers sort of girl though and I felt like I had a better sense of what was going on with my body after I started testing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How are we doing today ladies? 

TTC n Hopeful - Love the bfp dreams! I hope you O on schedule so you don't have to stress, how far out from O do you think you are?

Xanzaba - Doing both sounds very pro-active! May as well have fun while doing the clinical stuff:winkwink: Best of luck to you, I hope this is your month so much!

I can't remember the last time we heard from Marqelle, anyone know how she's doing?


----------



## Aarya

Gm ladies! Thanks Mrs dragonfly I'm thinking of going natural this month too.
Ms xanzaba I wasn't regular at all I use to get a period once maybe 3 times per year before they put me on metformin. But the chlomid seems to mess with my cycle so I'm going to go natural this month since my first pregnancy was from Metformin alone so maybe chlomid is not good for me. I don't have insurance so IUI is out of the question. If natural doesn't work for us I plan to start seeing a specialist early next year. 
Good luck to you and your DH I hope you get your BFP soon !!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Best of luck for you Aarya! I would rather get a bfp natural as well, DH doesn't want me to go on meds or anything unless it's an absolute have to.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies !
So much chatter since last time I logged in.. Welcome to all new members !!
Seems like everyone is at a different point in their cycle right now.. I am at CD 19 and my opk's aren't getting darker.. Last month I o'ed on cd 20 so I was thrilled because the month before that was like cd 25.. I hateeeeeee waiting !!! Haha. But I think worrying myself over it just delays it even more. 
Let's keep our positive thoughts floating around and hope that in a few weeks time we will be hearing some great news about bfp's !!!

baby dust ladies !!!!!


----------



## Quodee

hubby and i started in jan 2013. did about 3 cycles and we got stressed and quit. Started back this sept. So this will be out 2nd cycle. Bought more digital opk b/c my period was 3 days early so that kinda threw me off. They are expensive but i like the fact of knowing and I don't use anymore after i get my smiley face. They last about 3 or 4 months for me. I really hope to be pregnant by the 6th cycle. I got a new job which is less physical so I hope that was what god was planning. If we are not pregnant after the 6th cycle only then will I start to brood! LOL


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck Quodee! We've all been there. We're all keeping each other positive. No negativity. We try to laugh at ourselves, and support each other through the BFNs. Welcome!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Welcome Quodee !
Xanzaba is totally right, what a perfect way to put it. 
This really is a fantastic place to come and vent/listen/learn/chat about everything that goes on behind the scenes in ttc. They make it look so easy on tv ! Haha.

Hope everyone is doing well ! Any news over this weekend ?
I am hoping for a positive opk tomorrow :)

BABY DUST LADIES <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Welcome Quodee!! Best of luck that you get your bfp asap!

Newlywed I hope you get your positive opk tomorrow!!

Still in the tww - something stupid possessed me to take an opk early this afternoon and I had two lines, but half of the control line was faded so I'm going to call it faulty and not test again lol. Today makes me... 5dpo? I would have to check my calendar at home :haha: I must be doing good if I can't remember the exact dpo or CD I'm on, right? DH and I have been so dang busy the last week car shopping that time has flown and I forgot a bit about ttc.

One lot we went to had just sold the car we were looking into and offered a different one, but DH said we wanted the Subaru outback especially for starting our family. I told him later that my uterus was cheering for joy :rofl: He then asked if that makes the ovaries pom poms... Love my husband :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Welcome Quodee!! Best of luck that you get your bfp asap!
> 
> Newlywed I hope you get your positive opk tomorrow!!
> 
> Still in the tww - something stupid possessed me to take an opk early this afternoon and I had two lines, but half of the control line was faded so I'm going to call it faulty and not test again lol. Today makes me... 5dpo? I would have to check my calendar at home :haha: I must be doing good if I can't remember the exact dpo or CD I'm on, right? DH and I have been so dang busy the last week car shopping that time has flown and I forgot a bit about ttc.
> 
> One lot we went to had just sold the car we were looking into and offered a different one, but DH said we wanted the Subaru outback especially for starting our family. I told him later that my uterus was cheering for joy :rofl: He then asked if that makes the ovaries pom poms... Love my husband :)


That's so dang cute lol. I'm still waiting on a pos OPK ugh. Fx'd and lots of baby dust for you hun!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Hopeful, I hope that opk hits positive soon!! :)


----------



## xanzaba

Looks like we're going to get trigger tomorrow. So excited- my findings were just where they should have been! After so many months of trying it feels good to know things are working right. Bded out of sheer fun and happiness :winkwink:

Good luck with opks ladies


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's great Xanzaba! Fingers crossed for you super hard!!

How are we doing today ladies? :) 

Today has been nearly the slowest day ever lol. Tomorrow I get to go pick up my new car *weeeee* and the wait has been killer, like worse than the tww :haha: well, almost. But the excitement of car shopping, buying a car then waiting while they spiffy it up as my mechanic step father ordered made me kind of not as stressed out in the tww. Realizing by Sunday I'll be 10dpo already kind of blew my mind! I'm having a ton of creamy cm and it's bothersome because it's so much. I've never had creamy like this before, so I'm hoping it's a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !
Just stopped in to check on everyone. I haven't been on much lately because I am STILL waiting to o and it is frustrating me !!!!!! Today my lines were really dark so I am THINKING it should be tomorrow (but I said that last week too). 
Good luck to you all !!!! Hopefully we can all come back with some positive news :)
xoxo


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck newlyweds!

Had my hcg trigger last night, so I'm supposed to O Saturday morning. One thing I realized- they checked me every other day and it seems that the nights I got a good sleep, my follicles got bigger, and the days I woke up at 4 there was nothing doing. I asked my doctor and he confirmed that getting enough sleep is really important for follicle growth and O. Thought I'd pass that nugget along to my favorite bnb ladies.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Xanzaba - Wow, that is a really helpful tip actually ! I wouldn't have guessed that it would have mattered, but then again they do say that sleep is important. Congrats on your trigger !!! I guess this is your first one? Fingers crossed that it only takes this one and you get your bfp :D 
& I FINALLY GOT MY POSITIVE OPK TODAY !!!! So my o day will be tomorrow too - looks like we are going to be on the same schedule !!!!!!!! 

Dragonfly - I haven't been around much because I was too angry waiting for my positive opk, hahaha. But it is here today so I can finally chill out and be excited to join in the wait. Look at you almost at the end of your wait !!!!!!!! The creamy cm does sound like a good sign.. Ahhhhh I can't wait until you test. Do you think you will on Sunday? Congrats on the new car btw :) Your dh seems so funny/supportive in the baby making process ! Good luck !!!!!!

TTC n Hopeful - What cd are you on ? I know that it is frustrating waiting on a positive opk and not knowing what is going on inside your body ! Are your cycles normally long ? Hope it shows up soon !!!!

How is everyone else doing ? 
Baby dust ladies !!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba - great to hear that you got your trigger shot!! :happydance: Happy bding over the weekend!! Good to know about the lack of sleep... I always have shorter amounts of sleep than I should, guess I'll be instating a bed time for myself because I want those buggers to grow!

Newlywed - So glad to hear that you finally got a positive opk! Sounds like you and Xanzaba will both be having fun weekends:winkwink: Hehehe. 

I've been thinking about testing on Sunday since I'll be 10dpo, but as another lady said on my journal that maybe I should wait until 12dpo and that would be better. So I'm thinking on it, and if I can hold out I would much rather test on 12dpo - that would be Tuesday! But, we'll see how hard I can hold out. The closer I get to the end of my tww the more antsy I'm getting! Someone said sensitive gums are a sign and my gums have been wigging out big time, I feel like I've been crunching on super hard bread or something but I haven't. Hopefully this is a pregnancy sign and not a freaky gum issue lol


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, newlyweds we can symptom spot!

Good luck Dragonfly! Keep us posted :) Maybe you can go for a ride in your new car when the urge to test gets too strong.

Had a weird set back today. Started questioning whether I wanted to get pregnant, what I am doing all this for... Wonder if it is the HCG trigger, but I was super moody, not irritable, but more like I wanted to cry. Plus where I took the shot hurts like you wouldn't believe. Probably doesn't help that I woke up at 4:30. Going to go to bed early tonight and hopefully things will look better in the morning.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha maybe I should do that! 

Sorry today has been a rough day Xanzaba:hugs:. It's possible the trigger shot has also triggered a bunch of emotions. Get some rest tonight, I hope tomorrow is a better day.:hugs:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies,

This is the first time ever that I have actually noticed o pains! It is definitely my left side and this has got to be a supersized egg hahahaha.

Dragonfly - Thanks for the positivity !! Yes, I am hoping this weekend is full of bd'ing !!!! Definitely tonight,sat and sun. How many days after a positive o test do you think the bd'ing still counts ?
I do agree that waiting until 12 dpo is definitely a better idea, BUT, that is much easier said than done hahha. But either way it's not much longer now !!!!
That is interesting about your gums! Hormones can do weird stuff to our bodies, so unless your teeth fall out then we'll take it as a good sign :) hahah.
Good luck !!

Xanzaba - That is totally normal to feel this way, especially since you are really working hard for it to happen. Regardless of what situation you are in you are always going to stop and think "Am I sure this is what I want?" or "Is it worth it?", etc. Everyone is entitled to their moments and they're common for all of us. This trigger is also something new to your body so that could definitely be a contributing factor (like I said to dragonfly - hormones can do weird things to our bodies!). A good nights rest and a chocolate bar will make you feel better !!

xoxoxo ladies


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That would be excellent if it's a supersized egg! Especially sticky too :) I'm not certain over the days after a positive, I think we bd two days after the positive and a lady on here said that it was a good chance still. Oh my goodness, I've had dreams before where my teeth fell out! It was awful, thankfully those don't happen to often. It's my front gums mostly, so it would be easy to see if there was irritation, but they don't look any different then they usually do :shrug:

Can't wait for your tww Newlywed!


----------



## xanzaba

Looks like things are looking good for you ladies! Dragonfly, I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. I hope that this is your BFP month.

Newlywed, looks like you are definitely O'ing! I've heard you can bd up to 48 hours after O because that's how long the egg can last. Can't wait to hear the outcome.

Thanks for the support, ladies I went to bed early and woke up in my normal excited mood. Sorry I was such a debbie downer- I think I just had a pity party for myself. I had that chocolate bar (it was delicious) and got a good night's sleep and am back to being really excited.

I also had huge O pains last night which is nice confirmation that O pains occur just before O. I know that's silly, but when you stalk the internet like I do, you hear people saying all kinds of things...


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!
Has anyone heard from Marqelle in a while ????? I haven't seen her around.

Dragonfly - Thanks for the info ! Going to try to cover today sunday and monday.. I don't think bd'ing twice in the one day makes much of a difference because I don't think that the sperm army would be replenished enough in that amount of time. We don't do that anyways, do any of you?
Haha, it's funny you've drempt that about your teeth !! I think that slightly bleeding gums can be an indicator as well.. So you never know !!!!!! (So much for not symptom spotting but who can resist lol). Keep us posted on anything else new :D

Xanzaba - So glad to hear you're feeling better !! You were not being a downer, you were just being a real human being - happens to all of us ! This place is for sharing our thoughts and feelings, whatever they may be. & Woooohooo on the o pains :D !! We are in business !!!!!!!

Good luck ladies !!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba - Thank you for having crossed fingers for me, I really hope this is it! I'm excited that you're getting O pains, how strange to be excited for pains :haha: Bring on that egg!

Newlyweds2013 - I saw Marqelle on another thread last week, I think. I wonder why she's been so quiet over here, she has definitely crossed my mind a lot while chatting throughout bnb.

We don't usually do it more than once within a day. Maybe if we're feeling super frisky, but never in attempts for ttc. I agree with you that the sperm wouldn't have enough time to replenish anyways.

I'd be a dirty liar if I said I wasn't symptom spotting:rofl: Although I'm not doing it as much as previous cycles, but I do take notice to the creamy cm mostly.


Have you seen FarmersWife around? I wonder how she's getting on with her little bean, I bet she's nearing second tri now!:happydance:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey there !
Yes I was wondering about Farmers Wife as well !!!!! Hope everything is going well for her :) I guess she is busy reading the preggo forums (I actually haven't even glanced over there- I don't want to until I actually get a bfp lol). 

Stop in and say hello to us ladies !!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I stalk around through first tri but there's a lot of bad news through the forums that makes me scared to go over there!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Aww that is so sad...... I really don't like hearing about that because it makes me so nervous it will happen to me. But it does happen and that is the hard part of life.. 
I'm not sure what thread I was reading (I'm guessing it wasn't this one, but who knows considering this one is so long now), but a lady lost her baby around 30 something weeks, the day after he baby shower............... If that is not the most terrifying thing ever then I don't know what is... 
But anyways sorry to be a huge downer but that story haunts me and your comment just made me think of it. 

I just came back to share a link with you that I found (since we were wondering about bd'ing around o and when is best) I thought it was helpful: https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant

Goodnight !!
xo


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I know how you feel, there are a few stories on here that I can't help but think of because they are so heartbreaking :( Seeing how awful it is over there I'll probably hide out in ttc until second tri! 

Thanks for the link Newlywed! That is incredible helpful, here I thought that once you O that was the best time.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies just checking in. How are we doing? :)

12dpo today for me and got a bfn, go figure. Holding out until 14dpo to test again. Although I'm hoping I'm getting negatives because af isn't actually due for another 7 days.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly, hope this is it. I heard the fda is looking into the hpt industry to see if their claims are inaccurate enough to be considered fraud. Just saying...

4 dpo and I am exhausted. I'm taking progesterone, so it could just be a side effect. But at 2pm I just wanted to crawl under my desk and take a nap :sleep:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Xanzaba, I really hope this is it too. Really? That's interesting that fda looking into them! I'm curious about that, is it specific brands?

I'm sorry you're so tired, I wonder if it is the progesterone doing that. Woohoo for being 4dpo already!:happydance:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies,

Dragonfly - WHAT ! I had no idea you were so far into your tww !!!! Your cycles are just flying by !!! (ok well I guess they only feel like that to me and not you though, haha). Did you say you are 12dpo and your af is not due for another 7 days ?? That seems like a super long time in between o and af ? But 12dpo is still early for most women. This month I am going to try to hold off on testing as well... But I say that every month so I'm probably lying to you and myself, hahah. I am going to be 4dpo tomorrow, but I really really don't feel like this is my month. I don't want to get in that mindset because then I'm afraid my negativity will prevent it from happening :( I guess my mind doesn't want to get excited again only to be let down in the end.. How smart of my brain, haha. Any interesting symptoms to mention ?! My mom is dead set that I won't have any symptoms until after a missed period, and she said she didn't really have any then either. 
Which cycle trying if this for you again ? This is our 5th, I feel like you guys are somewhere around there as well. 
Rooting for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted :D !!!

Xanzaba - We are so close together, tomrorow will be 4dpo for me !!! How exciting :) I have been drop dead tired as well, but it seems like that happens around my o time anyways. The progesterone could definitely be causing it for you... But let's hope it's the start of a little eggy !!! I am not familiar with the shot/hormone supplements.. I do hear a LOT about women taking clomid though, is it similar ?
Good luck and baby dust !!!!!!!

TTC n Hopeful - Did you get your positive opk after ?!? The waiting time between af and a positive opk is the absolute longest.. But keep bd'ing especially if you see some ewcm. I read that the time leading up to a positive opk is just as important !

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## newlyweds2013

Xanzaba - I went back and read your previous comment explaining it so you don't have to go over it all again with me, haha. That is quite an interesting process !! Is this done at your regular doctors office or a special place? Sounds exciting !!! Hope it works for you :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I did feel that this tww did fly on by surprisingly quick. I O'd early, at least from what my +opk's told me. But my cycles are usually 37 days long, but maybe with O'ing early my cycle will be shorter? I'm just not sure:shrug: Hopefully 14dpo (tomorrow!) will give me better results.

You're already 4dpo, it's moving a bit faster now! :) Try to hold onto some hope, you may have O'd late, but you did O :hugs: Maybe your mom is right, you wont have any symptoms until after your bfp! Plenty of ladies don't feel anything until afterward. This will be our 6th cycle trying, it's taken longer than DH and I thought it would to make a baby - it's hard to believe it's already been 6 months.


----------



## Leetie13

Hi all! I just finished reading this whole thread from the beginning. You all seem so positive and encouraging. Me and DH have been ttc for a few years w/o dr's this will be my first cycle using opks I am current cd 7 AF just left. I probably wont start the opk until cd 10 my cycle length is irregular so I really hope they help and I look forward to all the positive feed back and support from everyone. GL to everyone in their tww and waiting for positive opk.


----------



## labgal

Leetie13 said:


> Hi all! I just finished reading this whole thread from the beginning. You all seem so positive and encouraging. Me and DH have been ttc for a few years w/o dr's this will be my first cycle using opks I am current cd 7 AF just left. I probably wont start the opk until cd 10 my cycle length is irregular so I really hope they help and I look forward to all the positive feed back and support from everyone. GL to everyone in their tww and waiting for positive opk.

Hi leetie :) welcome! CD 10 is a good day for you to start as it will cover you if you have an early or late cycle! I reccomend wondfos off amazon as they are cheap and you can burn though them! 

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Welcome Leetie! I second Labgirls suggestion on cheap internet opks, and day 10 is a great time to start using them. :)


----------



## Leetie13

I was actually going to use the clear blue with the smiley face for my first time then I will order the cheaper ones from online. I am just excited to get a positive even if its just an opk its a start. My DH did an at home sperm test it just tells you if your counts above 20 million per ml and his was positive i couldve cried i was so excited to finally see a positive something :)


----------



## xanzaba

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Newlywed - I did feel that this tww did fly on by surprisingly quick. I O'd early, at least from what my +opk's told me. But my cycles are usually 37 days long, but maybe with O'ing early my cycle will be shorter? I'm just not sure:shrug: Hopefully 14dpo (tomorrow!) will give me better results.

They say that the time after your period is about the same every month, so your cycle _should_ be shorter. I know that I might O earlier or later, but once I have O pains it is 15 +/- 1 days. I hope this is it for you!!!

On my side I've been having the weirdest sinus pressure. The other day DH bumped me while he was waking up. I wondered if it was just that, but it was on the other side of my nose, and 2 days ago. Wondering if it's related to progesterone supplements... I feel like a walking pharmacy :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I was really curious about those at home tests! Maybe I should pick one up for DH.

Thanks Xanzaba, can't say I would argue with a shorter cycle if af has to come, but hopefully she won't and I'll get a bfp instead. I stupidly tested this afternoon and got a bfn :dohh: but maybe that's because it was in the afternoon? That's awful about sinus pressure! I hope it's from being bumped rather than being another progesterone side effect! Goodness! :)


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!!

Leetie - Welcome to our giant thread !!! I can't believe you just read the whole thing, that must have taken a while !! lol. We are all definitely as positive as possible and just here to help each other with this whole process and support one another. Nice to have you here :)
So sorry to hear that this journey has been taking you guys so long :( Have you thought of going to the doctor just to investigate ?
It is great to hear that your dh's spermies seem well !!
We are at our fifth cycle of ttc, and the first couple cycles I did not use opk's.. BUT, they have been a god-sent since! My o time was completely different that I expected. I started off using the clear blue smiley face tests as well- and YES, you will be so excited when you get your first positive :) lol. The nice thing about those is that there is no guessing with judging the lines but they are pricey. I have recently gotten into the cheap online ones and when I think it's positive I just double check with a clear blue one. The thing I find great with those is that I can compare my lines each day and now I know what pattern to expect before getting a positive and it helps me to make sure we bd right before the positive as well (which is def as important). Whatever works for you just stick to it !!
Wishing you all the luck in the world :)

Dragonfly - Argggg, I am so sorry to hear about your bfn. But like you said it wasn't fmu so that makes a difference. 
Also, if you o early then your cycle will be shorter. You o can change every month but the time between your o and af stays the same each month (luteal phase i believe it's called). So however many days from your last o to your last af is the amount of time you can expect it again. 
But congrats on o'ing early ! That makes your month go even faster :) lol Hoping to hear some good news soon <3 

Xanzaba - I am so interested to hear how this trigger works for you !!!! Haha I couldn't help but laugh at your comment saying you feel like a walking pharmacy. It will all pay off in the end :) Hoping this is your month !!!!

Baby dust to all !!


----------



## Leetie13

Thank you newlywed for your kind words and encouragement! We our hoping to get to a dr. soon we dont have insurance right now but we are looking into it. So hopefully soon. **Baby dust to you**


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie- welcome to the group. It really is a lovely bunch of ladies and my favorite thread on this site. I've also read through whole threads. I read them like I'd read through a novel, anticipating good outcomes, dreading bad news, empathizing with the main characters. Glad to hear DH is in the clear so far. :)

Newlyweds, is the tww going by okay for you?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> I was actually going to use the clear blue with the smiley face for my first time then I will order the cheaper ones from online. I am just excited to get a positive even if its just an opk its a start. My DH did an at home sperm test it just tells you if your counts above 20 million per ml and his was positive i couldve cried i was so excited to finally see a positive something :)

I used those at first too. Now I get the cheapies and when the line is sorta dark I start using the digis till I get the smiley. Good luck!!


----------



## Leetie13

xanzaba said:


> Hi Leetie- welcome to the group. It really is a lovely bunch of ladies and my favorite thread on this site. I've also read through whole threads. I read them like I'd read through a novel, anticipating good outcomes, dreading bad news, empathizing with the main characters. Glad to hear DH is in the clear so far. :)
> 
> Newlyweds, is the tww going by okay for you?


Thats funny you say you read them like a novel thats exactly how I feel. When I read this one I actually got teary eyed when farmerswife got her bfp. This is my favorite thread so far too.


----------



## Leetie13

Thank you ttc n hopeful I feel like I havent actually been ttc until I found this site its given me all new hope and strength to not give up.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I think I may be out this cycle ladies:cry: Before bed last night I had some brown spotting and only one "drop" of red. The spotting hasn't continued since I woke up this morning but the cramps are seriously awful. The :witch: will probably be here this afternoon.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Do you have witch repellant?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> :hugs: Do you have witch repellant?

Hahaha, I sure wish I did!:haha: Still just spotting, but the cramps feel worse so I'm still waiting.


----------



## Leetie13

Hey dragonfly ive got my FX for you. When do you test?


----------



## labgal

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I think I may be out this cycle ladies:cry: Before bed last night I had some brown spotting and only one "drop" of red. The spotting hasn't continued since I woke up this morning but the cramps are seriously awful. The :witch: will probably be here this afternoon.

Fx for you Mrs... I'm not sure what's going on on my end but I'm late, then I thought I started AF yesterday but it was just a little brown muck and then nothing... It stopped completely. So I had a half a day of that business... Now I'm waiting to see if I get a real AF but if I don't by tomorrow I guess I'm testing...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Today is 14dpo but I'm holding out on testing again to see if :witch: shows. I'm not certain what's going on, no spotting the past few hours. 

Labgal I hope this is it for you!! Hope af stays away and tomorrow's test brings good news!!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck ladies!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !! Lots of exciting chatter !!

Xanzaba - Thanks for checking in! My wait has seemed a bit long (but then again, who's doesn't seem like that lol). Tomorrow I will be 6dpo. I had an extremely weird stomach first thing today but it is only early and I really think it is just stress related.. How is everything going for you ? How are you feeling ??

Dragonfly - Arggg, that witch !!!!!! Why does this have to be so challenging ??? Seriously, in highschool they make it seem like looking at the opposite sex can get your pregnant. I am re writing the biology books... Haha. But it's a good sign that there hasn't been anymore spotting ! Do you normally spot before af ? I always do so I never know at first either. Hoping she stays away !!!!

Leetie - So glad you feel this site is helpful. I feel the exact same way. You get really used to checking in on each other and relying on everyone for support through the good and the bad, and supporting everyone else. Hopefully you can get a thorough doctor's appt soon, but I think the opk's will help you a lot ! I was extremely surprised to find out when I was actually o'ing each month. Where are you in your cycle right now ? Good luck !

Labgal - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you !!!! So anxious to find out what the outcome is !!!! Hoping the witch stays farrr far away. Keep us posted !! :)

& How is everyone else doing ??? I will be 6dpo tomorrow and time is actually crawling.. But we have a long weekend for Thanksgiving this weekend here in Canada so time Tuesday rolls around then I'll be 10 dpo, so that makes it seem much shorter !! Haha.
How do you ladies handle the disappointment of af or a bfn ? It is so aggravating.. I have been staying positive each month, and I know 5 months is not a long time to be trying, but I still can't help feeling this way. Maybe I should get a hobby.. Haha.

Baby dust ladies <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I'm sorry time is crawling, hopefully with the holiday coming up it'll speed up by a few days! Man, I wish it was Thanksgiving here in the states already... I may have to go out and buy a turkey and make DH and I early turkey and dressing dinner because that sounds like the ultimate comfort food right now!

As for dealing with disappointment with af/bfn - I cry. At least last night and today have been buckets full of tears. That's not really dealing with it though:haha: But on the bright side of all the tears, DH said he wants to get his swimmers checked out and maybe that I should go see someone to get checked further too. So he went from no talking about ttc to now we should see some people - that's good, right?


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, glad you've got a plan. When we finally went to see someone, it felt really good to do _something_. It's funny, I really wanted to shield DH from all of this- a combination of worrying there was something wrong with me and that DH would hate dealing with it. But once we started seeing the doctor, it became something we were doing together. Maybe it's not for everyone, but it was a really good thing for us.

As for what I do when AF/BFN hits me, I get BFN syndrome- I get sarcastic and restless, and then, if I feel that I didn't test too early and that AF got the best of me, I go out for a drink. Maybe a girly something that ends with -tini. Also not productive, but does the trick :winkwink:


----------



## labgal

Nope :tears: ...AF truly came last night. More frustrated now because before at least my cycles were regular at 32 days. This one was 36. Going to the doc in the beginning of Nov maybe they can figure what's going on. Three weeks until O. 

I was really hoping my dad would be able to meet his grand child but its looking less and less likely now :(


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Labgal, sending you the warmest thoughts and hoping your dad holds on. I have a good friend whose daughter was born just in time, against all odds. People have a way of surprising you...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Dragonfly, glad you've got a plan. When we finally went to see someone, it felt really good to do _something_. It's funny, I really wanted to shield DH from all of this- a combination of worrying there was something wrong with me and that DH would hate dealing with it. But once we started seeing the doctor, it became something we were doing together. Maybe it's not for everyone, but it was a really good thing for us.
> 
> As for what I do when AF/BFN hits me, I get BFN syndrome- I get sarcastic and restless, and then, if I feel that I didn't test too early and that AF got the best of me, I go out for a drink. Maybe a girly something that ends with -tini. Also not productive, but does the trick :winkwink:

I worry about putting a strain on the two of us over ttc, DH got stressed out just by knowing about my opks and the last cycle when I got frustrated with our dry spell. So he's difficult to read, and I know he wants to do what he can when I'm to the point of tears and crying because I'm so upset over not being pregnant again this month. For starts I definitely want him to get his swimmers checked since I've done a basic female exam where they poked the hell out of me down there. Apparently he spoke with his mom about ttc (go figure) and she thinks he should get a look over as well since she can't remember the last any type of physical he had. Woohoo on the MIL front with giving her $0.02



labgal said:


> Nope :tears: ...AF truly came last night. More frustrated now because before at least my cycles were regular at 32 days. This one was 36. Going to the doc in the beginning of Nov maybe they can figure what's going on. Three weeks until O.
> 
> I was really hoping my dad would be able to meet his grand child but its looking less and less likely now :(

:hugs:I'm so sorry labgal. I'm glad you're going to your doctor to see if they can help figure out what's going on with your cycles and get your bfp sooner:hugs: Xanzaba has an excellent point, people can surprise you with holding on for certain events. I also have a friend who's son was born in time to meet his grandfather before he passed away. Lots of hugs coming to you and your family.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- go mother-in-law! We're keeping our journey hush-hush because DH has 8 sisters and that conversation would go nuts :wacko:

BTW- I'm definitely having some cramps of some kind...


----------



## labgal

Thanks for the kind words and thoughts ladies :)

Xan - I'm glad you guys are being proactive and taking steps that will help you in your journey... I hope you cramps mean something good!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Dragonfly- go mother-in-law! We're keeping our journey hush-hush because DH has 8 sisters and that conversation would go nuts :wacko:
> 
> BTW- I'm definitely having some cramps of some kind...

I was shocked, at first I was angry that he told his mother (anyone for that matter) but after she told him to get his man parts checked I realized it wasn't so bad. She's began hinting hardcore how excited she is for grandbabies some day, oh boy we're in for it now :rofl:

Hope these cramps are something good Xanzaba!:thumbup:

:hugs:Labgal!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey labgirl and dragonfly sorry AF got you. Stay positive and Count your blessings.

I always get upset and sometimes cry when she comes but then I collect myself take a deep breath and think its ok this wasnt my month but It will be. 

Xan- FX for you.

I have been praying for everyone on here that we will all get BFP soon. I dont know how religious everyone is but anything can help :) 

AFM- I am only cd 9 I will be starting opks tomorrow. Ive been looking for vitex at local grocery stores and havent come across it so I might make DH take me to vit. Store tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Leetie, you are so sweet to keep us in your prayers. I feel praying definitely helps, the prayers may not be answered right away but I know He's listening and when the time is right it will be. But I admit I'm inpatient :haha:

Exciting that you'll begin opk's soon! I'm not sure if any grocery stores carry those supplements, a vitamin or supplement specialty store should have them.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I believe thoughts and prayers and goodwill should never be turned away, and I'm thankful for any you want to send my way!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey just curious, has anyone prematurely bought baby stuff? I havent its tempting but theres a high chair that my neice keeps at our house because they have dinners here often and sometime when I see it it makes me sad because its not for my baby. So I couldnt have stuff just sitting around. But just wondering if anyone has.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I bought an adorable onesie set that has giraffes on it, I caught it on clearance when I was shopping for a friends baby shower and couldn't resist. Also I have a cloth diaper cover that I found on sale that has owls on it, couldn't resist that either.

No more shopping until bfp though, I have those few things stashed away because when I see them it makes me sad that we're now in our 7th month of trying.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, just checking in on everyone !
There has been lots of chatter, so great to have some more visitors !!
How has everyone's weekend been ? I live in Canada, so it has been a long weekend for us for Thanksgiving (no complaints there !).
So happy to see all the positivity/prayers floating around here - all very very important !! We need all the baby dust we can get !

Couldn't help but notice the question about buying baby stuff already- & yes, I have had to resist my urges quite often! I try to stay out of baby aisles as much as possible, and I have even given up looking at it online because 1. I want it all, and 2. It makes me think about it too much and I can't get it out of my mind!
I am convinced I will have a boy first (no idea why, I just am), and I have almost bought some nice items for the walls in the nursery (because I would like to do a nautical theme), but then I have to stop and remind myself that I'm not even preggo and I may not even end up having a boy !!! lol.
I was at a baby shower tonight so of course I saw every cute thing. But at the same time, there are so many baby items that just seem pretty unnecessary to me! I don't want to go overboard buying stuff right away because we only have a small house so I don't want to complete fill every corner, hahah.

Tomorrow I will be 8dpo- finally !! Super anxious to test (of course)... I can't stop looking at my boobs and thinking my nipples are somewhat different, but it could really be in my mind.. but they seem more "there" to me. Haha.

How is everyone else doing ???

Baby dust !!!!!!!!!!
xox


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed I feel like your tww has flown by! Already 8dpo :) Can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Ladies I def need some input! I don't know which thread we were talking about the ebay opk strips and I need some advice, actually lots of advice because I have lots of questions. Have any of you used the one step opk strips from ebay?? They aren't wondfo they say one step on them. I'm on CD32. Well on the 11th I started questioning the tests because I had excessive CM which I only get when I'm about to O. Well the tests are still faint, like not even showing. I have to inspect the test to even see the second line that's how faint it is. So that night I tested with a FR opk and it was very close to pos if it was pos (The lines make me question, that's why I use digi's when the lines get darker) The next day the line began fading again so I'm guessing I missed my peak time or it happened after I tested. I even have what appears to be an O dip in temps. I would love some opinions please!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey newlywed what day are you testing? And I love the nautical theme thats cute.

Ttcnhopeful sorry i dont have any info I was supposed to get my opks yesterday but got busy doing neices makeup for senior pics I am deff getting them today.

Afm nothing really to report I have been checking cp and cm not sure about cp since ive never paid attention before but it felt like it was little softer than the day before. And cm was a little wet. Hopefully it means i will O soon bd yesterday morning and last night will probably skip today trying to do a smep plan.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies!

Okay, huge caveat- the hcg trigger can cause false positives. But... I tested yesterday and today. I use Wondfo cheapies and there's a second line! I've never seen one before, and I'm not ready to call it a BF anything yet. Take a look and tell me what you think.

The top one is from yesterday. The one underneath was from this morning. So the trigger stays in your system for about 10 days, decreasing by half every day or so. So it should be much lighter today. To me it looks about the same. Also, I tested 3 days after the trigger and there was nothing, no hint of a 2nd line. 

The other ones I think are duds, because they didn't even have a comparison line until hours after. But I think I see _something_ there. Tell me ladies, am I crazy?
 



Attached Files:







10132013.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Leetie13

I am pretty sure I see a line on all especially the top 3. Why dont you try an frer in the AM?
Praying its a sticky bean *baby dust*


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Ladies I def need some input! I don't know which thread we were talking about the ebay opk strips and I need some advice, actually lots of advice because I have lots of questions. Have any of you used the one step opk strips from ebay?? They aren't wondfo they say one step on them. I'm on CD32. Well on the 11th I started questioning the tests because I had excessive CM which I only get when I'm about to O. Well the tests are still faint, like not even showing. I have to inspect the test to even see the second line that's how faint it is. So that night I tested with a FR opk and it was very close to pos if it was pos (The lines make me question, that's why I use digi's when the lines get darker) The next day the line began fading again so I'm guessing I missed my peak time or it happened after I tested. I even have what appears to be an O dip in temps. I would love some opinions please!!!

I've never used that brand, only the wondfo - although this cycle I'm going for digi because I want to be 100% sure even though it'll cost more lol. Maybe you peaked yesterday with the FR showing a better line, have you taken another FR opk today?



Leetie13 said:


> Hey newlywed what day are you testing? And I love the nautical theme thats cute.
> 
> Ttcnhopeful sorry i dont have any info I was supposed to get my opks yesterday but got busy doing neices makeup for senior pics I am deff getting them today.
> 
> Afm nothing really to report I have been checking cp and cm not sure about cp since ive never paid attention before but it felt like it was little softer than the day before. And cm was a little wet. Hopefully it means i will O soon bd yesterday morning and last night will probably skip today trying to do a smep plan.

I hope you O soon Leetie!



xanzaba said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Okay, huge caveat- the hcg trigger can cause false positives. But... I tested yesterday and today. I use Wondfo cheapies and there's a second line! I've never seen one before, and I'm not ready to call it a BF anything yet. Take a look and tell me what you think.
> 
> The top one is from yesterday. The one underneath was from this morning. So the trigger stays in your system for about 10 days, decreasing by half every day or so. So it should be much lighter today. To me it looks about the same. Also, I tested 3 days after the trigger and there was nothing, no hint of a 2nd line.
> 
> The other ones I think are duds, because they didn't even have a comparison line until hours after. But I think I see _something_ there. Tell me ladies, am I crazy?

I see lines on the first 3 tests! I hope this is it for you Xanzaba! Will you be testing again in the morning?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- Tested again this afternoon- still there, maybe a bit darker that the first 2. It's my first month with the cheapies- why didn't I do this before?!? It's so liberating to pee on something cheap that isn't as technologically advanced as my computer.

I'll test tomorrow, but probably only one in the morning. Fortunately I'll be at work, so no darting off to the bathroom to pee in a cup :) I still don't want to use an FRER, even though I have 3. I have a blood test on Thursday, and I'm only 8-9dpo today. And I'll be okay if the cheapies are wrong, but a wrong FRER would stink.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!! Just checking in on everyone :)

TTC - Sometimes when it is around my o time there will be a light line, then itll get really dark and ill think its positive, then itll get a little lighter again and then BAM, it's positive !!! So just keep testing ! Are you testing every day the same time ? You shouldn't miss it unless you have a very short surge, but I wouldn't think so. You could always test twice a day now 12 hours apart since it seems you are getting closer. Good luck !!!!!

Dragonfly - How are you doing ?! What cd are you ??

Xanzaba - OMG, I do see a line in the first two... Is it still too early and could be the drugs do you think ??? I really, really hope this is it for you !!!!!

Leetie - Thanks! I am soo anxious to test (of course).. Sometimes I feel good about it and other days I think that I'm going to have to try this all over again.. I will be 10 dpo tomorrow so I really think that is too early to test. I am going to TRY to hold off until af is due!
Are you using opk's ? I hope you o soon !! 

Good luck all !!!!! Tons and tons of baby dust !


----------



## newlyweds2013

*Sorry that was a mistake, tomorrow I will be 9dpo. Definitely too early for testing.. If I don't get a bfp this month I am going to take it a little rough because it really feels like this is my month for some odd reason.... Just felt like sharing. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Hi Dragonfly- Tested again this afternoon- still there, maybe a bit darker that the first 2. It's my first month with the cheapies- why didn't I do this before?!? It's so liberating to pee on something cheap that isn't as technologically advanced as my computer.
> 
> I'll test tomorrow, but probably only one in the morning. Fortunately I'll be at work, so no darting off to the bathroom to pee in a cup :) I still don't want to use an FRER, even though I have 3. I have a blood test on Thursday, and I'm only 8-9dpo today. And I'll be okay if the cheapies are wrong, but a wrong FRER would stink.

I couldn't help but lol at the liberating feeling of peeing on cheap tests, I have to agree:rofl: Waiting until your blood draw sounds like a better idea :) Can't wait to hear your results!

Newlywed - I'm on CD 3 now! It's not very far along but I'm looking forward to this cycle, I have high hopes. My fingers are crossed for you, Newlywed! I feel good about this cycle for you:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I used a FR the next morning and the line faded and so I've been using the IC and the dollar tree opk both of them have faint lines. I'm still testing 2 times a day but no change in the lines at all. I figured by CD32 there would be at least a little bit of a darker second line instead of still being so very faint. Good luck Xanzaba!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies 
TTC - I really hope your positive opk shows up soon !! I can understand your frustration by having to wait so long !! It must be getting close. Have you considering making a doctors appt to see if they have any suggestions on shortening your cycles ? Good luck !!!

Dragonfly - I have been feeling so positive but now I feel like I may be joining you this month.. It is only 9 dpo for me, but this morning I had a tiny speckle of brown in my cm... & I am sooo terrified that this means it is the start of my af in a few days :( I always have light spotting before I start so it is impossible to tell if that's what it is, or if by some off chance miracle it is just a little bit of ib. 
Argggg, I don't know what to do to take my mind off this !

Thanks for listening ladies, lol.


----------



## xanzaba

IB!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I hope you get a positive soon! 

Newlywed - I'm praying that its just IB for you:hugs: keep us posted how its going for you.

I'm having awful side twinging and cramping on both sides. If I'm CD4 I shouldn't be near O already, but I do need to pick up more opks. Spotting has lightened up to barely there and it's only brown again. I guess it was a light af? I only spotted through it and mostly brown. Any insight ladies?


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hey ladies, 
Xanzaba - I hope that you are right !!! There has been nothing else since lunch time today... And it was only a couple specks (but of course I over analyze my toilet paper after wiping, hahah).. So I hope it is not the start of af spotting ! I do spot before I start but I am not due until another 4 days yet.. 
What about you, do you have any news/results yet ?!?!?! Hope you are feeling well !

Dragonfly - Thanks for listening ! I hope so too but I will just have to wait and see.... But there hasn't been anything else so I'm thinking that's a good thing? lol. & I have heard a lot of ladies on here complaining of odd, light periods (I am one of them as well!). I basically only had one heavy period day last af! I blame it on coming off my bcp as they have changed a nice few things for me, so it could be that as well for you? Have you taken a test since just to be sure it wasn't a long bout of ib?

Good luck ladies, thanks for listening through all my moments. It means a lot to have somewhere to share it all <3


----------



## Leetie13

Newlywed Im praying its IB. Dont lose hope. What day are you planning on testing not sure if I asked yet if i did sorry?

Ttc I hope you get a really positve opk soon! This is my first time using opks i got the clearblue digi with smiley face. Super expensive so if this isnt my month i am deff. Investing in I.C.

Dragonfly do you have any frers left you could try in the AM. My SIL had what she called a period the whole time she was pregnant with her first son. She didnt find out she was until she was 6 months and thats because she was tiny and was getting a bump. You never know. :winkwink:


Xan hope all is well Im praying for a sticky bean for you :)


----------



## Leetie13

Forgot to mention I havent O'd yet I feel like im getting close though. But today when i wiped i had a tiny spot of brown colored cm it was kind lf like a little brown clump. Im not reading to much into it but just wanted to share.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- 

Good luck with O'ing, testing etc. :hugs:

I _think_ I still see a line, but it's lighter. Maybe it was just the meds. But it's still early, so I'm not out. Blood test on Thursday at 8am, I'll have the answer by Thursday afternoon.

I've been having the weirdest sinus pressure, and have dark circles under my eyes. I took a sudafed that usually gives me energy, but by 6:30 I wanted to go to bed. Trying to stay up :sleep:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !
Leetie - Thanks so much for your positivity !!
I was trying to hold off on testing but that is so much easier said than done !! I may break down and test on Wednesday which will be 11dpo (if no signs of any other spotting or af) .. I still feel like that's definitely too early though !
Also, I find it saves me a ton of money to use ic opk's and when my lines get dark I just double check it with a digital to be sure it's a positive ! I like the back up of seeing the smiley face, lol.
That is so crazy that your sil did not know until 6 months, wow !!! She must have been so shocked !!! 
What cd are you ? I normally o fairly late in my cycle, so I hate the waiting game :( Hope it comes soon for you ! Maybe you and TTC will be on the same schedule this month ! lol. 

Xanzaba - So anxious to hear the results !!!! How many dpo are you ? Any other symptoms ?! I guess it is kind of hard for you to tell right now with your new medical month. & Yes, you are far from out !!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - I say things are looking good as long as the red stays away:thumbup: I have noticed as well that there are plenty of ladies saying odd things about their recent cycles, maybe it's the moons or something? lol. How long have you been off of bcp? I've been off since December so nearly a year now, I had hoped that my body would be adjusted by now, who knows:shrug: Last test I took was on the 11th. That was the day my spotting started.

Leetie - Oh my word, going all the way to 6 months without knowing! That is insane, happy news to find out though hehe. I bought first response opk's because the store was out of digi's and it comes with one pregnancy test... I am tempted to use it in the morning, but I feel like it's false hope anyways... Oh dear :( A spot of brown is nothing to worry about, I know my doc said that some ladies get a spot or two when they enter O time, so I hope it happens so for you!!

Xanzaba - :hugs:Thursday will get here as soon as it can, I've got my fingers crossed tight for you!!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, that's crazy! I had a few months where I convinced myself that AF wasn't the end and did a pregnancy test. I thought I was just being overly optimistic.

Dragonfly- are you going to test?

I tested again this morning- still have a line. Weaker than over the weekend, but same as yesterday, maybe darker. Thursday will definitely be a day for the record books. I have an 8 am BT and I have a huge project due at work. Better get the lion's share done by Wednesday...


----------



## Leetie13

I am cd 13 my cycles can be irregular. I havent had any ewcm yet but some very light cramping. 
Dragonfly do you have any other symptoms are you crampy or tired or peeing a lot?
Xan 2 more days. Before you know it thursday will be here :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly I forgot to mention I read a forum on here recently where someone thought they started but it was a weird af so they decided to test and it was positive. Its not false hope its just hope and optimism :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I didn't test this morning, I got up a few hours earlier than I planned to because I had to pee and in a groggy state I didn't even think of testing until I was crawling back into bed:dohh:

I'm still a little crampy, but the side pains have thankfully stopped since last night. Smells are bothering me, but I do have a sensitive nose so I'm trying not to read into it. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, more just making sure. Or at least that's what I'm telling myself :haha: We know not getting my own hopes up is a lie! lol


----------



## labgal

You should test dragonfly! My fx for you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Ohhh I probably will in the morning lol. But on a IC, I'd rather save my frer when there's more of a chance.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies ! Just checking in on everyone.. 

Dragonfly - I agree, it is always nice to test just to be sure !!!! 
I caved and tested this morning and 10 dpo and it was a bfn :( !!!!! I am trying to convince myself that it is too early, but it really makes me feel like I am out today...
I have been off bcp since around the end of April, so it hasn't been overly long for me. I am just extremely thankful that my periods even came back, so I guess I should not complain about having to wait longer to o. Do you think that there is anything my doctor can do for me with regards to o'ing late ??
Keep us posted tomorrow !!!!

Xanzaba - Ahhh, so excited for you to find out !!! Praying for you :D 

Leetie - I had to laugh at your comment because one month I had myself convinced that it wasn't really af and I was definitely preggo, hahah. It is so funny what our minds try to tell us. What day do you normally o ? Hopefully it is soon !! Waiting to o is the worst part I find. 

Labgal - How are you doing ?

TTC - How are the opk's going ? I hope that you haven't been on here in a few days because you are so busy bd'ing :) !!!

Baby dust ladies <3 !!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh Newlywed:hugs: don't fret, it's still really early. I still have faith that there's a bfp coming, I'm praying for you and have fingers and toes crossed. As for seeing a doctor, I'm not sure what they could do about ovulating late. Other than check out your ovaries and hormones? Which I'm sure are fine. Last time I saw my primary doctor they poked all over said go forth and make babies... Almost lol. But I'm going to a gyno to see if they can help speeding up getting that bfp.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies ! Just checking in on everyone..
> 
> Dragonfly - I agree, it is always nice to test just to be sure !!!!
> I caved and tested this morning and 10 dpo and it was a bfn :( !!!!! I am trying to convince myself that it is too early, but it really makes me feel like I am out today...
> I have been off bcp since around the end of April, so it hasn't been overly long for me. I am just extremely thankful that my periods even came back, so I guess I should not complain about having to wait longer to o. Do you think that there is anything my doctor can do for me with regards to o'ing late ??
> Keep us posted tomorrow !!!!
> 
> Xanzaba - Ahhh, so excited for you to find out !!! Praying for you :D
> 
> Leetie - I had to laugh at your comment because one month I had myself convinced that it wasn't really af and I was definitely preggo, hahah. It is so funny what our minds try to tell us. What day do you normally o ? Hopefully it is soon !! Waiting to o is the worst part I find.
> 
> Labgal - How are you doing ?
> 
> TTC - How are the opk's going ? I hope that you haven't been on here in a few days because you are so busy bd'ing :) !!!
> 
> Baby dust ladies <3 !!!


I wish! I'm still testing but haven't gotten even a somewhat noticeable second line since the FR opk that one night. :cry:


----------



## Leetie13

I am no sure when I usually O this is my first month using opks and really tracking and paying attention to my body. Ive done the "just relax it will happen" method for long enough its time to get down and dirty and completey obsessive about ttc lol. I will try not to let it stress me if anything I think tracking will be less stressful than not noing where I am in my cycle. 

Newlywed its still early wait a couple days and test again. Fx!


----------



## xanzaba

Argh, I am also stuck in no man's land. Tested again this morning (11 dpo). Still see a shadow. Guess the weekend tests were positive from the trigger, but not sure where the shadow is coming from. Am I making it up?

Also, today my sinus headache is worse than ever and I feel nauseous, but it could be from my sinuses. It's hard to read anything and I have to get this project finished. I hate the TWW...


----------



## labgal

Hey ladies:)

Newlywed - what's today's update?

I really don't know what's going on on my end... After now over a week of on and off spotting, one day of which was red and the rest brown, I am extremely nauseous and got sick as I got into work, headachey and crampy like AF is due any moment even though it just ended. I also just feel very weird. I'm thinking of testing in a few days just in case but my strong suspicion is that I had a chem this month as I was four days late - just not sure why I have boatloads of symptoms after the AF :( damn anatomy...


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal- have _you_ tested?


----------



## labgal

xanzaba said:


> Labgal- have _you_ tested?

No - but I'm looking forward to the results of _your_ test tomorrow! 

I may test at some point in the next few days, but I'm on the fence. My cycle was completely abnormal - late by four and *longer* than normal by four days (normal AF 3 days for me, this one was 7) even though there wasn't much red I doubt it was IB. That's why I am thinking it was a chemical. 

I just am not sure why I'd be having pg ish symptoms now, when its my normal symptom free time but could be related to the chem if it was that. Going to see if things increase or subside later in the week. I have a gyn appointment in a couple of weeks anyway so I may just see what she says :) 

But my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Leetie13

Anyone here taking or have taken vitex? I started last sunday hoping to regulate my cycles. I havent had a positive opk yet but ive had some brown spotting just when i wipe. Im thinking its just the vitex but was wondering if anyone has experienced this or not. 

Xan one more day are you staying calm or freaking out? 

Labgal do you have any tests you can take just to ease your mind or possibly make a doc appt to get checked?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Well, bfn for me this morning. It wasn't a surprised so I don't feel disappointed, really. And I'm glad that I used my IC instead of frer.

Leetie - I haven't used vitex myself but I think Marqelle and a few other ladies throughout the forum are trying it. Tracking your cycle will be helpful so you'll know where you're at rather than wondering, I think it's less stressful. Although I don't temp, I think that would be more stressful to me.

Xanzaba - Looking forward to your blood draw tomorrow!! I hope the sinus and not feeling well are good signs:thumbup:

Labgal - I hope your gyn appointment gets here soon so you can get some answers for your cycle. Keep us posted on how you're doing, maybe testing in the next week could be helpful too? :)

Newlywed - How we doing today? We're almost through your tww, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !
How is everyone doing ?
Here is my update:
Tomorrow I will be 12dpo so if I think I will test again tomorrow morning... I really feel that af is right around the corner though.. & It seems so funny that just 2 days could make such a big difference in testing ! But this early I understand why..
So I just want to get this af over with and try harder next month. I would like to see a gyno though just to check on everything and get some info. Do you have to get a referral from a doctor, or can you just get your own appointment if they are accepting new clients ?
Thanks !!! I will keep you updated tomorrow :)

Dragonfly - Thank you so much for helping me to stay positive ! Sorry about your bfn.. But at least now you know and don't have to wonder for the rest of the cycle (and you didn't waste an expensive test!) I thought it was so sweet how you said "WE'RE almost through your tww", it really made me feel like we're all in this together !!!!!!
What cd are you now ?

TTC - I am so frustrated for you !! What cd are you now ?? That is so long to have to wait. Have you been to your doctor to see if there is anything they can do for you ?? Good luck <3 !

Leetie - Thanks for the positivity ! It means a lot. Good luck with your opk's this month ! I wasn't going to use them at first either, but I am so glad I did because they really helped me figure out my cycle (a bit anyways, haha). It has been quite different since I've gotten off bcp. 
With regards to your other question, I personally haven't taken vitex. I read a bit about it after hearing you mention it. It definitely seems interesting, that's for sure. Did you mention this to your doctor or did you do it on your own ? Let us know how it works for you, and be sure to monitor that everything is ok!

Labgal - That is such an odd af ! I am pretty sure this Fall is the Season of crazy periods for a bunch of us ladies on here, haha. It's odd that you are having these symptoms now. I had some symptoms a few days ago that seemed odd to me, but now they have completely gone away.. I'm not sure if it was my mind, or if it was going to be my lucky month but didn't follow through after. Who knows with our bodies ?! I hope your appointment is helpful !! I would take a cheap test as well if you have one, just to ease your mind either way.

Xanzaba - I am more excited to hear your test results than I am my own !!! lol. Do you have any pictures of the test to show us ?? I have tried to see stuff that is not there, and it is really hard so I don't think your mind is making it up.. Let's hope you have some good news soon :D 

BABY DUST LADIES xoxox


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow morning!! I hope it's the test :) Some ladies don't get bfp's until they're even late, so you never know! I'm glad that I can help you feel positive:hugs: We are all in this together! I'm rooting for all of us here to get bfp's asap!!

For seeing gyno's maybe it depends on them if you need a referral? The one I'm going to see next month doesn't need a referral. I think if you find one you would like to see, call and see what they prefer. The one I'll be seeing I found through a lady on here lol, she's in my area and enjoys her gyno so it makes me feel hopeful:thumbup:

Today is CD6, I'm looking forward to starting my opk's back up. Hopefully this will be our cycle. DH is starting to pump the brakes on getting a SA done, it's a bit frustrating. He thinks me going to the gyno is "good enough", but I would rather he have the SA results so I can take that in to the gyno as well. It'll take some work but hopefully I can get him back into wanting the SA.

Xanzaba - I can't wait for your blood draw results!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !
> How is everyone doing ?
> Here is my update:
> Tomorrow I will be 12dpo so if I think I will test again tomorrow morning... I really feel that af is right around the corner though.. & It seems so funny that just 2 days could make such a big difference in testing ! But this early I understand why..
> So I just want to get this af over with and try harder next month. I would like to see a gyno though just to check on everything and get some info. Do you have to get a referral from a doctor, or can you just get your own appointment if they are accepting new clients ?
> Thanks !!! I will keep you updated tomorrow :)
> 
> Dragonfly - Thank you so much for helping me to stay positive ! Sorry about your bfn.. But at least now you know and don't have to wonder for the rest of the cycle (and you didn't waste an expensive test!) I thought it was so sweet how you said "WE'RE almost through your tww", it really made me feel like we're all in this together !!!!!!
> What cd are you now ?
> 
> TTC - I am so frustrated for you !! What cd are you now ?? That is so long to have to wait. Have you been to your doctor to see if there is anything they can do for you ?? Good luck <3 !
> 
> Leetie - Thanks for the positivity ! It means a lot. Good luck with your opk's this month ! I wasn't going to use them at first either, but I am so glad I did because they really helped me figure out my cycle (a bit anyways, haha). It has been quite different since I've gotten off bcp.
> With regards to your other question, I personally haven't taken vitex. I read a bit about it after hearing you mention it. It definitely seems interesting, that's for sure. Did you mention this to your doctor or did you do it on your own ? Let us know how it works for you, and be sure to monitor that everything is ok!
> 
> Labgal - That is such an odd af ! I am pretty sure this Fall is the Season of crazy periods for a bunch of us ladies on here, haha. It's odd that you are having these symptoms now. I had some symptoms a few days ago that seemed odd to me, but now they have completely gone away.. I'm not sure if it was my mind, or if it was going to be my lucky month but didn't follow through after. Who knows with our bodies ?! I hope your appointment is helpful !! I would take a cheap test as well if you have one, just to ease your mind either way.
> 
> Xanzaba - I am more excited to hear your test results than I am my own !!! lol. Do you have any pictures of the test to show us ?? I have tried to see stuff that is not there, and it is really hard so I don't think your mind is making it up.. Let's hope you have some good news soon :D
> 
> BABY DUST LADIES xoxox

Good luck testing and lots of baby dust hun!! I'm on CD 35/3dpo. I was messing around and put the positive opk into my FF and I actually have that thing where the 2 lines cross. This is my third month and I've never had that before. Is it because it finally has enough information or my temps were right this month? Or something totally different? lol. I guess I shoulda watched those charting things they sent me when I signed up lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- thank you for all the support. I swear I still see a shadow of a line (tested this morning), but who knows. It's officially 2 weeks since the trigger, so it wouldn't be in my system anymore. I kept the best false BFP test. In some weird way, it gives me hope. Look what the tww has done to me :)

Newlyweds, I agree with Dragonfly- I think whether you need a referral depends on the doctor. Down here in the states it also depends on your health insurance, but luckily you don't have to worry about that.

TTC n hopeful- woohoo! That means your temps picked up. According to FF, that's the way you know that you O'd. And if it aligns with the same time as the OPKs predicted, you know you're in business. For me, if I report EWCM at a different time than the temp rise, it becomes a dotted line. Good luck hun- the work is over, now you can sit back and symptom spot!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Hi Ladies- thank you for all the support. I swear I still see a shadow of a line (tested this morning), but who knows. It's officially 2 weeks since the trigger, so it wouldn't be in my system anymore. I kept the best false BFP test. In some weird way, it gives me hope. Look what the tww has done to me :)
> 
> Newlyweds, I agree with Dragonfly- I think whether you need a referral depends on the doctor. Down here in the states it also depends on your health insurance, but luckily you don't have to worry about that.
> 
> TTC n hopeful- woohoo! That means your temps picked up. According to FF, that's the way you know that you O'd. And if it aligns with the same time as the OPKs predicted, you know you're in business. For me, if I report EWCM at a different time than the temp rise, it becomes a dotted line. Good luck hun- the work is over, now you can sit back and symptom spot!

So you think I should count the opk as a pos? I was so confused when the IC was negative then the FR opk was pos that's why out of curiosity I put in the pos opk to see what happened and boom it gave me the 2 lines. I was overly excited because I've always only had 1 line, yes I am that crazy lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan good luck today let us know what went on asap :)

Ttc If ff gave you crosshairs i would count it as positive and now the official tww begains ugh lol gl and *baby dust*

Newlywed did you test again this morning? I really hope this is your bfp! Ex (everything crossed)

Dragonfly having an SA would really put your mind at ease. The more answers you have the better and usually gynos want one done anyway so why not just get it out of the way before hand.

Labgal dont worry this is your month and you wont have to worry about screwy afs for a while :winkwink:

Afm no i didnt ask a doctor before i started taking vitex i just researched it a lot first. So far no brown stuff today hopefully it just meant its getting in there and fixing things. Still no positive opk but ff doesnt have me Oing until the 19th based on my last period so we will see. GL to everyone I am praying for BFP's soon!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

OK LADIES - EMERGENCY TIME !! I am home from work on my dinner break but I had to post this. 
I am trying to post a photo, BUT it is a super horrible photo.. I can't get it to work so I will post this and try again.. 
OK SO --
This morning I decided to take a test again (12dpo). I laid it aside for a couple minutes while I brushed my teeth and when I looked I thought I saw a light light light line showing. So I left it for 5 minutes (because the ic's I have say a negative can be confirmed in 5-10 minutes). & When I picked it back up I could definitely see a very light line !!!!! Me and my dh both saw it & I brought it over to show my mom on my way to work about 20 mins later and she could definitely see a line, it had gotten darker then and now it is pretty dark, but I know that is just where it has been left ??? But normally all my test are just BRIGHT white... Would an evap line show in so little time ????? Ahhhh, I am trying not to freak out but of course a little part of me is ...and now I have to wait until tomorrow morning to test !! I am going to use a clear blue or first response in the morning... Thanks ladies !!!!!!! 

I wish I had a better picture to post but I was literally running out the door for work and didn't stop to see if the picture was good. It looks much better on my phone than when it's blown up on my computer..

Completely terrified to go to the bathroom in case I see af making her way....... This has really gotten my hopes up ! What do you ladies think ???


----------



## xanzaba

Newlyweds, hope this is it! I have to say, that even my med-induced false positives were not dark at the beginning. It took the full 5 minutes to show. The first one I called a BFN and went in the shower. When I came back there was a second line.

I would be cautiously optimistic and test again tomorrow. And keep us updated!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TCC - I think you've for sure O'd if you're getting those results from ff! Also, I would trust the fr opk more than the ic - they can give some funny results sometimes. Definitely in the tww!:hugs: fingers crossed for you!! This is sounding good!

Leetie - Totally agree on the SA, but DH is getting cold feet on it. I'm hoping to talk to him about it again tonight.

Newlywed - This is so exciting!! I would stay hopeful and test again tomorrow:happydance: Praying this is it for you my dear!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Good luck Newlyweds!! How exciting!! 

Thanks ladies. As crazy as it sounds I'm way too excited over the 2 lines on FF lol. It's weird the things that excite you when you've never seen them before. I'm on 4dpo then. My temp should stay above coverline for a good chance of being preg right? My temp is still up today.


----------



## Leetie13

Newlywed deep breath in....now exhale...better? Lol i bet your really anxious to test in the AM. How was the rest of your day? From what ive read evaps shouldnt have color to them. I dont have any personal experience thats just what ive read on other forums. Im praying its your BFP!

Xan how long until you know the results from your blood test?


----------



## xanzaba

Well, no go for me :( 

Disappointing, but I woke up this morning with lower temps, so I was sort of expecting it. Also had TSH and progesterone tests and waiting on those results. 

Going out for tww sin night- wine & sushi & throwing caution to the wind.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs:I'm sorry Xanzaba. Sushi and wine sound amazing!


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !!! Ok, so I've been freaking out since this morning, so I decided to not pee/not drink anything after 1;00pm so I could test when I got home from work around 5:00pm. I tested with a first response and it was a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even believe I'm typing this because I have only seen these things happen to other people, and pictures posted online. I am going to go to the doctor tomorrow because I feel like it can't be real until they confirm it and I am so so so nervous. But after getting the positives if something happens now then I guess it is considered an early miscarriage ? But I really don't want to have to think about that. So trying to stay as positive as possible..
But if it can happen for me - IT CAN HAPPEN FOR ALL OF YOU !!!!
Trust me, I never thought I'd ever experience seeing that other pink line on a hpt. I have it kept it my nightstand and will probably keep it forever, lol.
But please keep me in your prayers & I will pray for all of you !!!!!

Dragonfly - Welcome to cd 6, you will be o'ing before you know it !! Do you have any special plans for this month ? I hope you can convince your dh to get checked out as well, it is nice to cover all bases so at least you can have peace of mind that everything is ok, or find out and fix anything if there is a problem. I will keep you posted !! I am not going to let my brain think negative thoughts yet, lol. 

TTC - Wooohooo on entering the tww !!! So happy it finally showed up for you :) I always get super excited about positive opk's - they are definitely worth celebrating !! Get busy bd'ing :)

Xanzaba - Thank you for your advice ! I am still so nervous that something is not going to be right but I guess I will know between now and the next while. I will keep you all posted ! 
So sorry to hear about your month :( I really thought this was it ! Is the blood test accurate this early ? I am so bummed :( I feel really bad sharing my news right now because I know how upsetting bfn's are.. But like I said, if I can get another line then it is possible for anyone. As hopeless as it may seems, that time will arrive ! I will say an extra prayer for you, xoxox. 

Leetie - I need those breathing lessons for sure !!!!! I have been doing some major freaking, hahah. I think I need to calm myself. Thanks so much for your insight. This test in the afternoon on the first response and the darker line showing up so fast really made me stop and think, could this be real ??? Please keep me in your prayers and I will keep you in mine !!! There is hope !

xoxoxoxxo ladies, I will post again tomorrow <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed I'm so happy to hear about your bfp!!!!!!!!:hugs: I knew this was your month!! Keep us updated on how the doctor visit goes tomorrow but this is a definite positive and it's going to be the stickiest bean on the planet!!!! :happydance: No negative thoughts girl, only positive because you got a positive shining on that stick!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !!! Ok, so I've been freaking out since this morning, so I decided to not pee/not drink anything after 1;00pm so I could test when I got home from work around 5:00pm. I tested with a first response and it was a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even believe I'm typing this because I have only seen these things happen to other people, and pictures posted online. I am going to go to the doctor tomorrow because I feel like it can't be real until they confirm it and I am so so so nervous. But after getting the positives if something happens now then I guess it is considered an early miscarriage ? But I really don't want to have to think about that. So trying to stay as positive as possible..
> But if it can happen for me - IT CAN HAPPEN FOR ALL OF YOU !!!!
> Trust me, I never thought I'd ever experience seeing that other pink line on a hpt. I have it kept it my nightstand and will probably keep it forever, lol.
> But please keep me in your prayers & I will pray for all of you !!!!!
> 
> Dragonfly - Welcome to cd 6, you will be o'ing before you know it !! Do you have any special plans for this month ? I hope you can convince your dh to get checked out as well, it is nice to cover all bases so at least you can have peace of mind that everything is ok, or find out and fix anything if there is a problem. I will keep you posted !! I am not going to let my brain think negative thoughts yet, lol.
> 
> TTC - Wooohooo on entering the tww !!! So happy it finally showed up for you :) I always get super excited about positive opk's - they are definitely worth celebrating !! Get busy bd'ing :)
> 
> Xanzaba - Thank you for your advice ! I am still so nervous that something is not going to be right but I guess I will know between now and the next while. I will keep you all posted !
> So sorry to hear about your month :( I really thought this was it ! Is the blood test accurate this early ? I am so bummed :( I feel really bad sharing my news right now because I know how upsetting bfn's are.. But like I said, if I can get another line then it is possible for anyone. As hopeless as it may seems, that time will arrive ! I will say an extra prayer for you, xoxox.
> 
> Leetie - I need those breathing lessons for sure !!!!! I have been doing some major freaking, hahah. I think I need to calm myself. Thanks so much for your insight. This test in the afternoon on the first response and the darker line showing up so fast really made me stop and think, could this be real ??? Please keep me in your prayers and I will keep you in mine !!! There is hope !
> 
> xoxoxoxxo ladies, I will post again tomorrow <3

YAY!!! Congrats!! H&H 9 months hun!! How exciting, can't wait to see what the dr says. I can't wait to finally experience that but until then I will be happy for 2 lines on the OPK lol.


----------



## xanzaba

:happydance: Newlyweds- this is your time, and I am *THRILLED* for you. Can't wait to hear more.

Yours is an inspiring story and couldn't have happened to a nicer person. So no more nonsense about feeling bad sharing :hugs:

Babydust!


----------



## labgal

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !!! Ok, so I've been freaking out since this morning, so I decided to not pee/not drink anything after 1;00pm so I could test when I got home from work around 5:00pm. I tested with a first response and it was a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even believe I'm typing this because I have only seen these things happen to other people, and pictures posted online. I am going to go to the doctor tomorrow because I feel like it can't be real until they confirm it and I am so so so nervous. But after getting the positives if something happens now then I guess it is considered an early miscarriage ? But I really don't want to have to think about that. So trying to stay as positive as possible..
> But if it can happen for me - IT CAN HAPPEN FOR ALL OF YOU !!!!
> Trust me, I never thought I'd ever experience seeing that other pink line on a hpt. I have it kept it my nightstand and will probably keep it forever, lol.
> But please keep me in your prayers & I will pray for all of you !!!!!
> 
> Dragonfly - Welcome to cd 6, you will be o'ing before you know it !! Do you have any special plans for this month ? I hope you can convince your dh to get checked out as well, it is nice to cover all bases so at least you can have peace of mind that everything is ok, or find out and fix anything if there is a problem. I will keep you posted !! I am not going to let my brain think negative thoughts yet, lol.
> 
> TTC - Wooohooo on entering the tww !!! So happy it finally showed up for you :) I always get super excited about positive opk's - they are definitely worth celebrating !! Get busy bd'ing :)
> 
> Xanzaba - Thank you for your advice ! I am still so nervous that something is not going to be right but I guess I will know between now and the next while. I will keep you all posted !
> So sorry to hear about your month :( I really thought this was it ! Is the blood test accurate this early ? I am so bummed :( I feel really bad sharing my news right now because I know how upsetting bfn's are.. But like I said, if I can get another line then it is possible for anyone. As hopeless as it may seems, that time will arrive ! I will say an extra prayer for you, xoxox.
> 
> Leetie - I need those breathing lessons for sure !!!!! I have been doing some major freaking, hahah. I think I need to calm myself. Thanks so much for your insight. This test in the afternoon on the first response and the darker line showing up so fast really made me stop and think, could this be real ??? Please keep me in your prayers and I will keep you in mine !!! There is hope !
> 
> xoxoxoxxo ladies, I will post again tomorrow <3

Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!! So so so unbelievably happy for you! That's amazing! Happy and healthy 9 months newlyweds!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed how are you doing today? How did the appointment go? The suspense is killer, girl! I want to hear more about your bfp!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leetie13

YAY Newlywed got her :bfp: Congratulations! :happydance: I cant wait to here how your appointment went. What cycle are you on ttc? And wheres our BFP pic?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I second Leetie, where is our much deserved BFP picture!:happydance:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

After all the reading I've done about charting at least I'm understanding it a little better. From what I've read the other two cycles I didn't O even though I had a pos OPK that's why I only had the 1 line on FF. Which gives me hope because last month everything was timed perfect and still no BFP so I was in a slump because of it so it's a little better knowing I didn't actually O so that's why no BFP. This month only DTD once in the time window because I wasn't sure if that was really a pos opk when the other one was far from it so my chances this month are very low but hopefully I continue to O next month. Time will tell!!


----------



## newlyweds2013

HI LADIES !!!!

Sorry to keep you in suspense - I am back !!!!!
It is still so surreal, just like a dream !!!! So I went to the doctor yesterday and did a urine test and he also took basically all my blood to test, haha. I showed him my test and he was genuinely just as excited as us, it was so nice !
I called in the afternoon and my urine test confirmed POSITIVE !!!!!!!!!
I have an appointment on thursday to find out the results of the blood work, as your numbers in your blood are the most important. 
So I am basically like a cat on a hot rock because I am sooo nervous that something bad will happen. But I going to try and stay as positive as possible !!
We have only told our parents yet and I'm not sure when we will finally share the news with family and friends. I think I'd like to wait until 8 or 12 weeks (even though that won't be easy).
But I feel perfectly fine ! Which is the odd part because I'm like "Am I really preggo???". But my mom said she was the same as well.

& I will definitely try and post a picture !!!!!!!!!! I will save this test forever, lol. Right now it is actually in the glovebox of my car because I brought it to the doc's office with me and as I was going to work I realized it was still in my purse !!! So I had to shove it somewhere, haha. 

So if it can happen to us then it can 100% happen to any single one of you ladies !!
I was feeling so hopeless and convinced that I would never get to experience this feeling, and then bam! it happened !

With regards to looking for signs during the tww, it is really really difficult. If I had of gotten af this month instead then I still could have seen that coming as well, so don't stress yourself trying to figure out which it is- it's basically impossible to tell!

Here are the few things I did notice though:
- About 5 dpo my boobs seemed to feel and look slightly different, BUT, I thought it may have been my mind and then it did go away.
- Towards the end of my tww I've been having really sexual dreams !!!! Tmi, I know, but it really stood out to me because I never usually have them so often like that, lol.
- At 9dpo I had the tiniest spot of brown in my cm when I wiped. Not much by any means, but I did notice it that one time. 
- Every now and then I would feel slightly queasy, but this was more so the first week after o.
- Most all my symptoms were gone time af was supposed to arrive. I had a bit of a heavy feeling in my stomach but nothing out of the ordinary.

But everyone is so different, you all will probably have different things when you get your bfp's. 

Thank you ladies SO SO SO much for your kind words, it means more than you know !!!!

& Leetie - This was our 5th cycle ttc. The first 2 cycles we didn't use opk's or any other method. After that we started using opk's, pre seed (sperm friendly lube that I find a million times better than normal lube, and will definitely continue to use), and I started dh on vitamins (I had been taking them the whole time). 

TTC n Hopeful - It is hard trying to figure out when is good, but it can happen with even just one time if the timing is right! Try to bd every couple of days that way you are bound to strike you o at some point, even if it surprises you. It will happen !!!!!

xoxooxox ladies


----------



## Leetie13

Newlywed I am truly happy and excited for you. I have already but I will continue to pray for a happy and healthy 9 months for you and your baby. 

Ttc- Do you temp also just wondering (i just started opks this month havent had a positive yet) I hope your understanding your cycles better so if this isnt your month you will be able to time it perfectly next month. GL!!

Dragonfly what CD are you any special plans for this cycle of bd :winkwink:

Labgal how are you feeling what CD are you?


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations Newlyweds! You must be over the moon. I can imagine your wait now is even harder than the tww :)

TTC- glad the temping is helping! It only takes one time to do the deed. 

Well, AF struck me today. At least I didn't have to wait too long after the test. Next weekend we're going to get away for a much needed couple's weekend.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Newlywed I am truly happy and excited for you. I have already but I will continue to pray for a happy and healthy 9 months for you and your baby.
> 
> Ttc- Do you temp also just wondering (i just started opks this month havent had a positive yet) I hope your understanding your cycles better so if this isnt your month you will be able to time it perfectly next month. GL!!
> 
> Dragonfly what CD are you any special plans for this cycle of bd :winkwink:
> 
> Labgal how are you feeling what CD are you?


Yep I've been temping for 3 months but regularly for 2 months, I did it my first month too but not consistently. The first 2 months I only had the one line on FF so this month when I was confused about why the IC was neg and the FR was pos I decided to play around with FF and put in the pos OPK and bam I got the 2 lines on FF. I was way too excited over the 2 lines lol. So apparently my first 2 months even though I got a pos OPK my temps didn't confirm O but it did this month. 

Xanzaba I guess you are right but we will see soon. I'm not feeling any symptoms at all so I don't think the one time worked. I'm only 6dpo so that could explain it lol.

Another thing that I realized is normally I get sore boobs around O and I didn't, the only normal thing I had was excessive CM so I've still be using the OPK's because I don't know whether or not to trust that was O :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - This is the best news! Oh dear, glad you didn't take it to work with you!:haha: Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you:hugs: Keep us updated with how pregnancy is!!

Leetie - Today is CD9 for me and I'm going to begin my opk's this afternoon. I noticed this morning I had some cm already so maybe I'll be O'ing again early! And I got super feisty and had a quickie with DH before left for work:blush: I usually don't like quickies but as he was getting ready to go I couldn't help it!:rofl: Other than trying to bd as much as possible we'll be using opk's, although I feel like I should be doing something else too to improve our chances.

Xanzaba - I'm so sorry af showed up, but I am glad you didn't have to wait too long for it. Next weekend sounds like it'll be nice :)

TCC - Great that ff confirmed O, although surprised you didn't get sore boobs - maybe that's a good thing? How have your opk's been looking since getting the O confirmation from ff?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Newlywed - This is the best news! Oh dear, glad you didn't take it to work with you!:haha: Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you:hugs: Keep us updated with how pregnancy is!!
> 
> Leetie - Today is CD9 for me and I'm going to begin my opk's this afternoon. I noticed this morning I had some cm already so maybe I'll be O'ing again early! And I got super feisty and had a quickie with DH before left for work:blush: I usually don't like quickies but as he was getting ready to go I couldn't help it!:rofl: Other than trying to bd as much as possible we'll be using opk's, although I feel like I should be doing something else too to improve our chances.
> 
> Xanzaba - I'm so sorry af showed up, but I am glad you didn't have to wait too long for it. Next weekend sounds like it'll be nice :)
> 
> TCC - Great that ff confirmed O, although surprised you didn't get sore boobs - maybe that's a good thing? How have your opk's been looking since getting the O confirmation from ff?

Let's hope that it's a good sign lol. Wonder why I would be getting sore boobs both of those months and still no confirmed O though. As for the OPK's the second line is still almost invisible. I had done a digi the day after the pos FR and it had a pretty dark second line but not pos and I did a digi today too and the second line is much lighter. Not sure if the lines matter on the digi though?!


----------



## labgal

Sorry Xan :( I know its a big downer. Next month will be your month. 

Hey Leetie :hugs: how are things coming with you, lovely? 

CD 11 here, starting my OPKs tomorrow though I admit I did one yesterday because ive had ridiculous CM the past couple of days, more than I normally have during O time even. Additionally my sense of smell is crazy, another thing i get at O time. So of course I'm on Google - not a good idea as I then think maybe I have a hormone problem and am producing too much estrogen. Although I'm sure its nothing I already pity my gyno when I go in for my appointment in a couple of weeks rofl. 

But this cycle seems to be speeding by - hope the tww is like that too!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Let's hope that it's a good sign lol. Wonder why I would be getting sore boobs both of those months and still no confirmed O though. As for the OPK's the second line is still almost invisible. I had done a digi the day after the pos FR and it had a pretty dark second line but not pos and I did a digi today too and the second line is much lighter. Not sure if the lines matter on the digi though?!

I hope so :) Maybe the sore boobs are from your body gearing up to O and then it failed? I had that happen a few cycles ago when I got multiple positive opks throughout different days. I don't have experience with digi's but I hope this all means that you did O and are in the tww now.



labgal said:


> CD 11 here, starting my OPKs tomorrow though I admit I did one yesterday because ive had ridiculous CM the past couple of days, more than I normally have during O time even. Additionally my sense of smell is crazy, another thing i get at O time. So of course I'm on Google - not a good idea as I then think maybe I have a hormone problem and am producing too much estrogen. Although I'm sure its nothing I already pity my gyno when I go in for my appointment in a couple of weeks rofl.
> 
> But this cycle seems to be speeding by - hope the tww is like that too!

That's exciting that you're having cm the past few days. I think dr Google is wrong, and hopefully your gyno proves the internet incorrect:thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- Maybe you did O but just couldn't pinpoint it. When the weather is changing or if I get sick, my temps can be wonky. Those times, it's hard to time bd'ing. 

Oh, and red wine raises my temps too... :wacko:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs-maybe so, I'm paying such close attention that I think I'm confusing myself lol. I'm just going to keep checking OPK's until the 27th which FF says is my test day. Def not looking too much into anything this cycle. I can be happy with the 2 lines on FF if I don't get my BFP this month. 

Xanzaba-Sorry AF found you, hopefully next cycle is your cycle. My temps jumped way up so it's just strange. Normally they are in the 96 range and only occasionally do they barely hit 97. They are high 97's almost to 98. Maybe it's because it's getting cold outside and I sleep with the window open and a fan blowing on me so maybe my body temps are rising making up for the cold draft.

I'm trying to stay away from google because it's the devil lol but I was waiting on FF to pop up the tidbit about CM because I'm starting to get it again and I'm thinking maybe O is coming or something. I'm not sure of the cycle that CM occurs.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- sorry I meant maybe in the past cycles you did O. If your temps are up, it's pretty sure you O'd. Especially if they are consistently up.

Sometimes you get cm after O for a couple of days. Time for you to sit back and symptom watch :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Not reading too far into it is probably a good idea. Still sending lots of dust with fingers crossed :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan- sorry the witch got you. A couples weekend sounds amazing. Me and DH are hoping for one soon.

Dragonfly- a quicky is nice once in a while maybe getting those spermies riled up spontaneously will jump start things for this cycle :winkwink: GL!

Ttc-I pray its your month for a bfp and you wont have to worry about temping and opks for a while.

Labgal- everything on my ends good. Just slow. I havent had a positive opk yet I hope soon though. Me and DH have been bding every other day just incase. I hope your tww goes fast too and there's a bfp at the end


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> TTC- sorry I meant maybe in the past cycles you did O. If your temps are up, it's pretty sure you O'd. Especially if they are consistently up.
> 
> Sometimes you get cm after O for a couple of days. Time for you to sit back and symptom watch :winkwink:

oh ok. Maybe so. I'm 6dpo CM had went away but it's back now lol. That's why I'm wondering if maybe I'm about to O or something. Who knows. My weird body is unexplainable lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Xan- sorry the witch got you. A couples weekend sounds amazing. Me and DH are hoping for one soon.
> 
> Dragonfly- a quicky is nice once in a while maybe getting those spermies riled up spontaneously will jump start things for this cycle :winkwink: GL!
> 
> Ttc-I pray its your month for a bfp and you wont have to worry about temping and opks for a while.
> 
> Labgal- everything on my ends good. Just slow. I havent had a positive opk yet I hope soon though. Me and DH have been bding every other day just incase. I hope your tww goes fast too and there's a bfp at the end

That would be good! I just wish my darn gyno appt was sooner lol. Excellent that you and DH have been bd'ing every other day, you're for sure to catch that egg!! Hope you get your positive opk soon so you can jump in the tww:thumbup:


----------



## Leetie13

Hey girls I have a question. Me and DH have been bding EOD we dtd yesterday morning (twice :blush: )
Does that mean we should skip tonight and then bd tomorrow night or would it be ok to do it tonight? I still havent had a positive opk yet. Last night i checked my cp and had some ewcm but today nothing a little watery only when i check cp which seems to be high soft and open but im not 100% sure. Im just afraid if we bd tonight and i get my postive opk tomorrow that his spermies will not of had time to replenish. Let me know what you think. Thanks. And lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm not totally sure either. If I were you and the mood struck tonight I would go ahead and dtd but if not then tomorrow would be just as good. Sperm lives a few days in us so if you got a positive tomorrow you would have the twice from a few days before as well as the day you got the positive, right? I hope the other ladies weigh in on this as well, I'm thinking you'll be okay either way :)


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- my doctor said that 24 hours is generally long enough to replenish. In fact, he said waiting too long can be counter productive because dead sperm can build up. But I've heard the other way too...


----------



## xanzaba

Just found this:

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...oo-much-sex-harm-your-chances-getting-pregnan


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Dragonfly and Xan thanks for the link I think im gonna see how I feel tonight and go by that. Im starting to get nervous that I haven't had a positive opk yet but im really thinking it will be this week FX.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Leetie- my doctor said that 24 hours is generally long enough to replenish. In fact, he said waiting too long can be counter productive because dead sperm can build up. But I've heard the other way too...

This is what I worry about with my husband. If we go to long with bd'ing and then bd during my near to fertile time I worry it's just dead or weak sperm getting in there...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I didn't know all that, apparently we need to BD way more regularly lol. Sometimes I'm just so exhausted and he works nights so it's not always easy.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Ok I'm wayyyyy too confused now. Going on 1am here on the west coast and decided to take a digi opk and ic opk before I shower. Got a smiley on the digi and veryyyy faint on the ic. Today the 21st I thought I would be 8dpo because the last pos opk and confirmed by temps on FF now I'm so confused I don't know what to think ugh. :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gosh, I don't have any good advice. When in doubt, :sex:? Maybe it's a good thing to get a positive opk at 8dpo?

Keeping my fingers crossed, wish I had a better idea, sorry that I don't!


----------



## xanzaba

I've heard that you can get a positive opk if you're preggo... Do you have any internet cheapies? 8 dpo is early but may be worth poas.


----------



## florence_

oh that's lovely im cycle day 13 waiting to take mine not had my positive yet hope I too can dance around the house then we can do the tww together!! xx
congrats xx


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Gosh, I don't have any good advice. When in doubt, :sex:? Maybe it's a good thing to get a positive opk at 8dpo?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed, wish I had a better idea, sorry that I don't!

lol that's exactly what we did.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> I've heard that you can get a positive opk if you're preggo... Do you have any internet cheapies? 8 dpo is early but may be worth poas.

I did one this morning bfn but it's still early so who knows. Not gonna get my hopes up, disappointment sucks lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - 9dpo is still way early, I know it's disappointing but try not to read too much into it:hugs: Plenty of chance still left!!

Negative opk yesterday, but I was happy to start them up again lol - so weird. Feeling hopeful this month!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - 9dpo is still way early, I know it's disappointing but try not to read too much into it:hugs: Plenty of chance still left!!
> 
> Negative opk yesterday, but I was happy to start them up again lol - so weird. Feeling hopeful this month!!

I'm only 8dpo I just did ic because of the pos opk. I hope this is your month!!! It's always nice when it's time to poas again lol. feels strange when waiting.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I have everything crossed for you. How long are you going to wait to test again? 

Dragonfly- I really hope this is your month. :dust:

Afm- I think i'm going to have an anovulatory cycle. It feels like my cp is getting lower and harder. Hopefully I just dont know what im feeling for yet but I havent had any ewcm or O pains. If I dont O this cycle think im going to call a gyno and see how much testing would cost.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Ttc- I have everything crossed for you. How long are you going to wait to test again?
> 
> Dragonfly- I really hope this is your month. :dust:
> 
> Afm- I think i'm going to have an anovulatory cycle. It feels like my cp is getting lower and harder. Hopefully I just dont know what im feeling for yet but I havent had any ewcm or O pains. If I dont O this cycle think im going to call a gyno and see how much testing would cost.

Thanks hun! I have little hope though, but I still pray it happens. FF says the 27th is my test day but I don't know if I will last that long lol. 

I didn't have my normal O tender boobs the first or second pos opk. The only sign I had was the wet feeling. I'm still not feeling anything. At least nothing I look too much into. Headache and tired with weird lower stomach twinges right this moment. Hopefully you get it all figured out. Eventually I hope I figure mine out too haha. :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I just did another digi opk and it's negative. I don't know what the heck is going on with my crazy body.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I'm only 8dpo I just did ic because of the pos opk. I hope this is your month!!! It's always nice when it's time to poas again lol. feels strange when waiting.

Oops, sorry I added a day there! I can't help but giggle over the fact that we enjoy peeing on sticks. Thank you, I'm staying hopeful for this month. :)



Leetie13 said:


> Ttc- I have everything crossed for you. How long are you going to wait to test again?
> 
> Dragonfly- I really hope this is your month. :dust:
> 
> Afm- I think i'm going to have an anovulatory cycle. It feels like my cp is getting lower and harder. Hopefully I just dont know what im feeling for yet but I havent had any ewcm or O pains. If I dont O this cycle think im going to call a gyno and see how much testing would cost.

Thank you Leetie :) I hope that things figure themselves out so you don't have to go to the gyno, but if you do have to at least you'll get answers :) wishing you lots of luck and dust, and that you O soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Did they update? The layout is changed and I hate it!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I think they did update, it looks nice on my phone lol, haven't seen it on my laptop yet though.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I think they did update, it looks nice on my phone lol, haven't seen it on my laptop yet though.

Looks very terrible on the laptop. Haven't checked my phone. Very plain like it didn't load all the way or something hmmm.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck ladies. TTC, sorry for being a bad poas influence. Think I went a little ic crazy this month. I like that we are all on different cycles, so we can always have someone to get excited with.

Tomorrow is cd4 and I'm going in for baseline scan. I'll also get my thyroid results to see if the synthroid is helping.


----------



## Leetie13

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Xan! Hope your thyroid results are good :)


----------



## Leetie13

I was thinking the same thing TTC I refreshed the page on my tablet because I thought it didnt load. I dont care for it its to light.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> I was thinking the same thing TTC I refreshed the page on my tablet because I thought it didnt load. I dont care for it its to light.


I agree. Hopefully it's just a glitch!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba good luck on your scan tomorrow!

TTC - Oh goodness now I see what you mean! It's like someone turned the brightness way up and I almost have to squint - yup, don't like it one bit!

Anyone heard from Newlywed? Hope she's doing alright:thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Good luck ladies. TTC, sorry for being a bad poas influence. Think I went a little ic crazy this month. I like that we are all on different cycles, so we can always have someone to get excited with.
> 
> Tomorrow is cd4 and I'm going in for baseline scan. I'll also get my thyroid results to see if the synthroid is helping.


Good luck hun!! I have a poas addiction so no worries lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How are we doing today ladies?

I'm feeling absolutely silly as I am waiting to poas for my opk this afternoon, my bladder is being shy!! I have to go, then I whip out the opk and then the urge to go is gone.:rofl: WTH?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> How are we doing today ladies?
> 
> I'm feeling absolutely silly as I am waiting to poas for my opk this afternoon, my bladder is being shy!! I have to go, then I whip out the opk and then the urge to go is gone.:rofl: WTH?


I'm doing good. I tested today and it was bfn of course lol but it's only 9dpo so I had little hope. My temps are still up. Shouldn't they go down closer to AF if the witch is coming? 

LOL run your hands under the faucet or turn on the water and hopefully the urge comes back.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- yes, your temps should go down at the end of the cycle. They say temps should stay up for 10-16 days and then fall, depending on your luteal phase (the time between O and AF). Here is a typical cycle for me.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b5c56//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Dragonfly,I know exactly what you mean. I wake up in the morning running everything over, grab the stick and... nothing. Maybe this is how performance anxiety feels :)

I had a good appointment today! Every time they've done an ultrasound I have an ovarian cyst. Well, every time except today! The progesterone is supposed to help with that. Also, my TSH was in the "desired" range. Oh, how good to feel normal :) I have at least 12 follicles, small and waiting to mature, just like they should be. 

Of course, this might only bring me up to normal odds, but still, I'll take it!

Good luck poas ladies!


----------



## xanzaba

Oops, they won't let me post an old cycle...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I'm doing good. I tested today and it was bfn of course lol but it's only 9dpo so I had little hope. My temps are still up. Shouldn't they go down closer to AF if the witch is coming?
> 
> LOL run your hands under the faucet or turn on the water and hopefully the urge comes back.

Still early, I'm staying hopeful for you!:happydance: I think it's a good thing that your temps are up! I don't really know much about temping but from what I understand from reading other posts that usually it goes down before af, this is good!

Good idea on running water, lol I'll have to give that a try!



xanzaba said:


> TTC- yes, your temps should go down at the end of the cycle. They say temps should stay up for 10-16 days and then fall, depending on your luteal phase (the time between O and AF). Here is a typical cycle for me.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b5c56//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Dragonfly,I know exactly what you mean. I wake up in the morning running everything over, grab the stick and... nothing. Maybe this is how performance anxiety feels :)
> 
> I had a good appointment today! Every time they've done an ultrasound I have an ovarian cyst. Well, every time except today! The progesterone is supposed to help with that. Also, my TSH was in the "desired" range. Oh, how good to feel normal :) I have at least 12 follicles, small and waiting to mature, just like they should be.
> 
> Of course, this might only bring me up to normal odds, but still, I'll take it!
> 
> Good luck poas ladies!

This must be performance anxiety! Although gee, it's just an opk. I'd do anything to be in the tww already.

Glad to hear that your appointment went well, Xanzaba! Woohoo for no cyst!! I say they're better than normal odds, lots of luck and dust to you dear!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> TTC- yes, your temps should go down at the end of the cycle. They say temps should stay up for 10-16 days and then fall, depending on your luteal phase (the time between O and AF). Here is a typical cycle for me.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b5c56//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Dragonfly,I know exactly what you mean. I wake up in the morning running everything over, grab the stick and... nothing. Maybe this is how performance anxiety feels :)
> 
> I had a good appointment today! Every time they've done an ultrasound I have an ovarian cyst. Well, every time except today! The progesterone is supposed to help with that. Also, my TSH was in the "desired" range. Oh, how good to feel normal :) I have at least 12 follicles, small and waiting to mature, just like they should be.
> 
> Of course, this might only bring me up to normal odds, but still, I'll take it!
> 
> Good luck poas ladies!

I thought so! And congrats!! Glad everything went well. I'm going to have to hide the tests from myself lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. I tested today and it was bfn of course lol but it's only 9dpo so I had little hope. My temps are still up. Shouldn't they go down closer to AF if the witch is coming?
> 
> LOL run your hands under the faucet or turn on the water and hopefully the urge comes back.
> 
> Still early, I'm staying hopeful for you!:happydance: I think it's a good thing that your temps are up! I don't really know much about temping but from what I understand from reading other posts that usually it goes down before af, this is good!
> 
> Good idea on running water, lol I'll have to give that a try!
> 
> 
> 
> xanzaba said:
> 
> 
> TTC- yes, your temps should go down at the end of the cycle. They say temps should stay up for 10-16 days and then fall, depending on your luteal phase (the time between O and AF). Here is a typical cycle for me.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b5c56//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Dragonfly,I know exactly what you mean. I wake up in the morning running everything over, grab the stick and... nothing. Maybe this is how performance anxiety feels :)
> 
> I had a good appointment today! Every time they've done an ultrasound I have an ovarian cyst. Well, every time except today! The progesterone is supposed to help with that. Also, my TSH was in the "desired" range. Oh, how good to feel normal :) I have at least 12 follicles, small and waiting to mature, just like they should be.
> 
> Of course, this might only bring me up to normal odds, but still, I'll take it!
> 
> Good luck poas ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> This must be performance anxiety! Although gee, it's just an opk. I'd do anything to be in the tww already.
> 
> Glad to hear that your appointment went well, Xanzaba! Woohoo for no cyst!! I say they're better than normal odds, lots of luck and dust to you dear!Click to expand...

Thanks hun! But I still feel like there's little chance that it will be my month. Guess we will know soon enough. 
I agree, I've decided the 2ww is better than waiting to O lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Compared my CD10 and CD12 opk's and the line is definitely getting darker! I hope this means I'm getting ready to O:happydance: I would much rather be in the tww than waiting to O lol.

What do you think ladies?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0971.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Compared my CD10 and CD12 opk's and the line is definitely getting darker! I hope this means I'm getting ready to O:happydance: I would much rather be in the tww than waiting to O lol.
> 
> What do you think ladies?


Looks like if it's not pos it's pretty dang close!! Now I remember why I use digi's lol. Time to DTD!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I know!! Ugh, I hate that the store was out when I went to buy them!! I have first response ones though, should I use one of those tonight when I have to pee again?:haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I know!! Ugh, I hate that the store was out when I went to buy them!! I have first response ones though, should I use one of those tonight when I have to pee again?:haha:

I would! Of course I'm biased against IC!! I will never ever buy them again ugh. Paying more for FR and CBE is def worth my sanity.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha okay, thanks TTC :) Oh dear, now I have to muster up more pee again!! The water trick you suggested didn't work out so I took my dog on a walk in the COLD and that worked pretty dang quick:rofl:

We bd last night, should we again tonight and another time tomorrow if I get a for sure positive tomorrow?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Haha okay, thanks TTC :) Oh dear, now I have to muster up more pee again!! The water trick you suggested didn't work out so I took my dog on a walk in the COLD and that worked pretty dang quick:rofl:
> 
> We bd last night, should we again tonight and another time tomorrow if I get a for sure positive tomorrow?

After all I've read the more the merrier unless his count is low. Also, bd'ing the days before the O are more important than the ones after the pos opk. I'm a google aholic I have entirely too much time on my hands lol


----------



## xanzaba

Go dragonfly! I concur with TTC- go for it until you O!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey girls! 

Xan congrats on your u/s im glad everything was good.

Dragonfly go catch that sticky bean. Its BD time! 

Ttc i still have my fx for you this month gl :)

AFM- like i said the other day i dont think i ovulated this cycle. Yesterday i started spotting brown with some red in it. Than last night it was mostly red with cm now this morning its just light pink spotting when i wipe nothing on panty liner or anything. I dont have cramps or sore bbs but i dont always get them with af which makes me think that the months i didnt i must not have ovulated either. I called a couple doctors yesterday but just for an office visit its 200 so were still looking into insurances but it might have to wait until after the new year. We will wait and see. Im still ttc and im going to start temping and still use opk so i can get more data on my cycles.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Grr DH is playing hard to get and it's making me get grumpy. I've done plenty that usually works to get him going this morning but he finds something he needs to do.:grr: I thought during O time we were supposed to be more desirable not filled with repellent! This happens every cycle so I'm hoping to catch him when he gets home from work, I hope that this evening wont be too late.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck Leetie.

Dragonfly- that must be frustrating. O shows up and no DH! Seems like you've been O'ing at more regular intervals- any tricks you want to share? :winkwink:


----------



## labgal

I'd definitely call that a pos opk dragonfly :) now to get your DH in the mood... 

I wish my OPK was that dark today! It was entirely unimpressive earlier... I'm on CD 15, hopefully I'll see that sunshiney smily face within a couple days!


----------



## labgal

PS Xan - so glad your u/s looks good!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

labgal said:


> I'd definitely call that a pos opk dragonfly :) now to get your DH in the mood...
> 
> I wish my OPK was that dark today! It was entirely unimpressive earlier... I'm on CD 15, hopefully I'll see that sunshiney smily face within a couple days!

Oh gosh, that is a super positive opk then. I have another couple hours before taking my next one. DH asked when he was leaving for work if I was upset because we didn't :sex: - couldn't help but be blunt and say I was since I got my positive and now we're missing our chance YET AGAIN. His defense was last night I said it might be starting in the next day or two:dohh: If we don't bd tonight I'm going on strike.:coffee:



xanzaba said:


> Good luck Leetie.
> 
> Dragonfly- that must be frustrating. O shows up and no DH! Seems like you've been O'ing at more regular intervals- any tricks you want to share? :winkwink:

I have no idea what I'm doing:haha: I'm actually beyond surprised that I'm O'ing earlier the past two cycles. I've been eating healthier, more veggies. Taking folic acid, chromium and potassium supplements every morning.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies! Looks like there's a lot going on! Dragonfly you better wrangle him up whether he likes it or not lol. I'm still hanging in there. I spent the day out shopping trying to find a laptop and all I thought about was how much I wanted to sleep. Totally TMI but I noticed gunk in the undies so not sure what to make of that. Guess we will see what 11dpo brings. Hope y'all are all doing fine. Sorry I just skimmed the posts, I'm so tired I feel like it's 3am when it's only 9:30. Craziness I tell ya!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Hey ladies! Looks like there's a lot going on! Dragonfly you better wrangle him up whether he likes it or not lol. I'm still hanging in there. I spent the day out shopping trying to find a laptop and all I thought about was how much I wanted to sleep. Totally TMI but I noticed gunk in the undies so not sure what to make of that. Guess we will see what 11dpo brings. Hope y'all are all doing fine. Sorry I just skimmed the posts, I'm so tired I feel like it's 3am when it's only 9:30. Craziness I tell ya!

Haha, I'm working on it! Tonight we had better get it on because my opk's are looking good today:happydance:

Oh gosh, I've had days where I've just wanted to snooze. Weird about there being gunk, like cm? Are you testing at 11dpo or waiting until full 14dpo? Fingers crossed for you TTC!!

Could you ladies let me know what you think of today's opk? I can't really tell if it's positive quite yet... I think it's darker than yesterdays. Feeling a bit hopeful!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0977.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Looks like there's a lot going on! Dragonfly you better wrangle him up whether he likes it or not lol. I'm still hanging in there. I spent the day out shopping trying to find a laptop and all I thought about was how much I wanted to sleep. Totally TMI but I noticed gunk in the undies so not sure what to make of that. Guess we will see what 11dpo brings. Hope y'all are all doing fine. Sorry I just skimmed the posts, I'm so tired I feel like it's 3am when it's only 9:30. Craziness I tell ya!
> 
> Haha, I'm working on it! Tonight we had better get it on because my opk's are looking good today:happydance:
> 
> Oh gosh, I've had days where I've just wanted to snooze. Weird about there being gunk, like cm? Are you testing at 11dpo or waiting until full 14dpo? Fingers crossed for you TTC!!
> 
> Could you ladies let me know what you think of today's opk? I can't really tell if it's positive quite yet... I think it's darker than yesterdays. Feeling a bit hopeful!Click to expand...

Today would be a good day because your opk's look like tomorrow you will be hitting your surge. Hopefully you can get him in the mood!! I will prob test. I'm a poas aholic lol. Yeah gunk as in cm. Never noticed it being in the undies before.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Let's hope so! He got held up at work later than usual though so it's looking bleak :( But we'll see:winkwink:

Hmmm, maybe the cm is a good thing? I've read of ladies on here having more than usual cm and get bfp's! I hope this is it for you - when you test you must share!!:thumbup: Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Let's hope so! He got held up at work later than usual though so it's looking bleak :( But we'll see:winkwink:
> 
> Hmmm, maybe the cm is a good thing? I've read of ladies on here having more than usual cm and get bfp's! I hope this is it for you - when you test you must share!!:thumbup: Fingers and toes crossed!

Doesn't look like I need to test. AF got me, super early.


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh TTC! This sounds good! Cm and tired, those are like #1 and 2 symptoms!

Labgal and dragonfly, hope your Os show up today.

Leetie, any news?


----------



## Leetie13

Sorry the witch got you ttc. Any different plans for next cycle?

Xan I started spotting 2 days ago I dont think i ovulated this cycle. I ordered 100 wondfo opks online and a bbt thermometer so i can start temping.


----------



## labgal

TTC - 11 dpo, hrmm.. Are you sure its not IB rather than AF!? Your "super early" period may be a good thing!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> TTC - 11 dpo, hrmm.. Are you sure its not IB rather than AF!? Your "super early" period may be a good thing!

I'm not sure. When does IB normally happen? It was actually 10dpo. It's gone now so it seems. I expected the witch to be here full force so I put a pad on and woke up with nothing. Guess I will see what happens today.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Sorry the witch got you ttc. Any different plans for next cycle?
> 
> Xan I started spotting 2 days ago I dont think i ovulated this cycle. I ordered 100 wondfo opks online and a bbt thermometer so i can start temping.

She appears to be gone now, at least for right now. The only thing I will do differently is I won't be using IC opk's. Only using digi's this month.


----------



## xanzaba

Implantation is usually 7-10dpo, but spotting can occur a couple days after. Do you know how long it usually is between O and AF? That time is generally the same across cycles...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Implantation is usually 7-10dpo, but spotting can occur a couple days after. Do you know how long it usually is between O and AF? That time is generally the same across cycles...

FF says my LP is 13 days, that's why I was saying AF was super early since I was only 10dpo.


----------



## labgal

Sounds promising to me TTC ! I'd wait and see if she comes back today and if not test tomorrow!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Sounds promising to me TTC ! I'd wait and see if she comes back today and if not test tomorrow!

Def not getting my hopes up. Would a test show tomorrow if this is IB or does it take a little longer after IB? This has been a crazy cycle. Didn't get sore bbs at O and now if this is AF it's weird too. Still no sore bbs and no cramps like normal. I do have itchy bbs though lol.


----------



## labgal

Maybe. Depends on how much hgc is in your system, an early response might pick it up - tomorrow is when your AF is due, right? Many people get their pos the day AF is due but it takes longer for others to show.


----------



## xanzaba

I've read 48 hours after implantation you should get a reliable response...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Maybe. Depends on how much hgc is in your system, an early response might pick it up - tomorrow is when your AF is due, right? Many people get their pos the day AF is due but it takes longer for others to show.

Saturday AF is due. FF says my test date is Sunday. Guess I will just see how today plays out. If AF doesn't come back today I will prob test in the morning just to feed my poas addiction lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Sounds like it could be IB instead of af!! So glad to hear that she is holding off for now. If it is IB I would wait a couple of days before testing. My fingers are still crossed! :)

Leetie - I love Wondfo bulk packs lol, so much cheaper. I showed them to my gyno and she said that they appear to be working just as well as the expensive ones at the store:thumbup:


----------



## Leetie13

Wow ttc i really really hope its IB not the witch. Ex! 

Dragonfly I still have about 7 digis left so when i get a positive on the ic i can confirm with the smiley face.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Good plan Leetie :) I couldn't believe when I went to pick some up they were out! Lots of ladies trying to make babies I guess :)

Today's opk is darker! Getting kind of excited. We finally managed to bd this morning after my gyno told DH it's super important to have sex leading up to ovulation, not wait around until then. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xanzaba

Sounds like a good OBGYN! If that's not a positive, I don't know what is :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks Xanzaba :) we got a bd in this morning after the appointment so I'm feeling good about this!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well ladies still no af. I had spot of brown when wiped that was about the size of the smileys over there ~~~> lol:wacko: 

I definitely think it's positive Mrs! Sounds like your gyno gave him great advice, glad you got him to bd. Fx this is your month!! 

If this isn't my month maybe I will try wondfo's because the IC's I had were some other brand I just thought they were all the same. 

I just woke up from at 4hr nap lol, I'm going to go grocery shopping and see if the witch finds me by the end of the night if not I will let y'all know my poas result tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fingers crossed TTC!! A little bit of brown sounds promising :)


----------



## Liz_N

fingers crossed for you ttcandhopeful!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

12dpo still no AF. About a quarter size spot of brown when I woke up. Probably TMI but I wiped before I peed because I wanted to see if maybe I was bleeding and missed it because it went away after I was peeing. If I wouldn't have wiped first I wouldn't have known because it was clean after peeing. I did test and bfn. I forgot to get a FR though so I just had to use the ones that came with my opk's. I'm not sure how sensitive they are.


----------



## labgal

TTC n Hopeful said:


> 12dpo still no AF. About a quarter size spot of brown when I woke up. Probably TMI but I wiped before I peed because I wanted to see if maybe I was bleeding and missed it because it went away after I was peeing. If I wouldn't have wiped first I wouldn't have known because it was clean after peeing. I did test and bfn. I forgot to get a FR though so I just had to use the ones that came with my opk's. I'm not sure how sensitive they are.

Those definitely aren't as sensitive.. . the waiting game is so frustrating! Maybe wait til tomorrow and try a frer?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo still no AF. About a quarter size spot of brown when I woke up. Probably TMI but I wiped before I peed because I wanted to see if maybe I was bleeding and missed it because it went away after I was peeing. If I wouldn't have wiped first I wouldn't have known because it was clean after peeing. I did test and bfn. I forgot to get a FR though so I just had to use the ones that came with my opk's. I'm not sure how sensitive they are.
> 
> Those definitely aren't as sensitive.. . the waiting game is so frustrating! Maybe wait til tomorrow and try a frer?Click to expand...

Oh ok I wasn't sure. The waiting game is the worst. I will def get a FRER for tomorrow. If AF hasn't found me by morning I will test. Thanks for letting me know. I think someone on a different thread had told someone that most of them are 50.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I hope that af stays away from you TTC!! I've got my hopes set high for you:thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Oooh, TTC hope this is it for you.

Dragonfly, have you been, um, productive?

Labgal how are you doing?

I went in today for an ultrasound CD 7 and it turns out that I may be ready to ovulate by CD 10 or 11!?! Yesterday I started wondering if I was getting close because I started getting watery CM, but I thought I was imagining it. Last month I think I ovulated on CD12, and that already seemed early. This week (because that's all it has really been), I've taken a mini mental break at work after a big deadline. Also, DH is away so I've been lounging and getting some good sleep. Is this really possible? Is it bad to O too early (sorry if I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth). I have lost a couple of pounds with the thyroid medication, and have been really restricting alcohol.

Fortunately DH is coming tomorrow, so we can take advantage of the weekend. Looks like I might not be far behind on the tww with you ladies...

Before all this, I mistakenly thought I had some control over my body. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Any of you ladies have a transvaginal ultrasound before? My gyno is having me do one on November first and I'm kind of stressing out about it. Especially not thrilled about having a full bladder for it either.

Xanzaba - :rofl: Yes we have been productive! DH took my gyno's words very literal and as soon as we got home we bd, and he let me know we should again tonight. Waiting until later this afternoon to do another opk but I'm pretty sure the surge was yesterday - but we'll see how it looks. Sounds like the changes you've made could be factors into O'ing early, and they're all good changes:thumbup: Have a fun weekend with your hubby:winkwink:


----------



## xanzaba

Yup, been having a transvaginal ultrasound every 3 days of the first two weeks of my cycles for a while now. Yes, it's weird at first but now it's starting to feel old hat. Many times they let you insert it yourself, which reduces the weirdness- well for me at least. 

I've never had any pain with it. At the beginning I was a little shy about the whole thing, but it's clear that my doctor does this every hour of every day. He's good at small chat.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - yes I have had the transvaginal us before as well - its not too bad, they put a bunch of jelly on the thing and like xan said, you can put it in or they can, then you're kind of distracted by whats on the screen... But its not painful or anything :) 

Xan - I'm doing good, still waiting to O here, I should have my pos opk by Monday at the latest, unless my cycles are getting more screwy but I'm keeping my fx they aren't . BDing like its the fertile period :) what CD are you on?


----------



## xanzaba

CD 7! Can't believe it's going so fast...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Yup, been having a transvaginal ultrasound every 3 days of the first two weeks of my cycles for a while now. Yes, it's weird at first but now it's starting to feel old hat. Many times they let you insert it yourself, which reduces the weirdness- well for me at least.
> 
> I've never had any pain with it. At the beginning I was a little shy about the whole thing, but it's clear that my doctor does this every hour of every day. He's good at small chat.

Thanks Xanzaba, I feel really silly about being nervous about it! Haha, I think either way of getting in there will be fine with me - I guess I'm more nervous about the results rather than the probing itself. It sounds like a tech will be doing it rather than my gyno, which is a bummer because she's super gentle and nice lol. Oh geez, I hope I don't get a male tech - that would be too awkward.



labgal said:


> Dragonfly - yes I have had the transvaginal us before as well - its not too bad, they put a bunch of jelly on the thing and like xan said, you can put it in or they can, then you're kind of distracted by whats on the screen... But its not painful or anything :)
> 
> Xan - I'm doing good, still waiting to O here, I should have my pos opk by Monday at the latest, unless my cycles are getting more screwy but I'm keeping my fx they aren't . BDing like its the fertile period :) what CD are you on?

Thanks Labgal :) I wonder how my screen will be looking haha! I hope that you get your positive by Monday, whenever it happens at least your bd'ing like your in your fertile time anyways - more baby making practice the better:winkwink:


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Dragonfly, everything will be alright.


----------



## newlyweds2013

hi ladies !!!
i am sooooooooooo sorry for not checking in for such a long time. there is so much new things to read now !! & the website is even changed !!!!! i think i liked the old style better.. 
how is everyone doing ?!?!?!

ttc - i see you are in the waiting stage right now to see if it is af or ib !!! not to get your hopes up, but on 9dpo i had a spot of brown once when i wiped.. at 10dpo i got a bfn, but at 12dpo i got a bfp !!! so it is still possible :)

dragonfly - horray for a positive opk !! super positive too, must be a nice egg !!! i read that it is important to bd before you get a positive as well. 

sorry that i am not responding to everyone, there has been so many updates ! but i am praying for you all, and like i said if it can happen to me it can happen to anyone !!!

just a little update on me - 
we still haven't told anyone yet (other than parents)!!!! today at the doctor i was weighed/measured, etc, and he started filling out my chart.. so exciting/unreal.. i should be getting my first ultrasound by next month ! but i think i am only like 5 weeks right now so it is still so very early.. i am too nervous to tell anyone just in case something happens... but i am trying to stay positive ! i am feeling well, no symptoms at all actually which seems so strange, but my mom was the same way.

good luck ladies !!!!!!!!!! i will be checking in on you all :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed it's so good to hear from you!!! So exciting about your bfp and getting things rolling with the doctors :) Keep us up to date with your scans and stuff! How did you go about telling your parents? I would say feel lucky for not having symptoms yet.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc ive still got my fingers cossed for you :)

Dragonfly i really hope yours and dhs efforts this cycle gets you your bfp! 

Xan i dont really know if its bad to O early. But take advantage of it :winkwink:

Labgal i hope you O soon :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! Tomorrow is the big day. No sore boobs like normal for AF. No signs of AF <knock on wood> lol. Normally I start AF light the night before she hits me but so far nope. It's weird that my boobs aren't hurting. I keep going to the bathroom checking lol. Thanks for the encouragement and everyone asking. I have my fingers crossed for all of you as well. We are all gonna get there eventually!!


----------



## Liz_N

newlyweds-I am so thrilled for you! Totally broke down in tears hearing your good news :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Best of luck TTC! I plan on popping on here as soon as possible in the morning to hear how your testing goes!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Best of luck TTC! I plan on popping on here as soon as possible in the morning to hear how your testing goes!

I'm so nervous. It's weird that I realize we have little chance this month yet everything is crazy so I have hope that just maybe it's our month. I have butterflies lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hey Newlyweds! Good to hear from you and glad you're doing well. You must be coming up on your 6 week scan. Good luck hun- here's to a happy and healthy 9mos!

Liz_N how are you doing?

TTC and Dragonlady- I'm officially off for a weekend away. No computers, so I won't be checking in, but that doesn't mean I still don't have fingers and toes crossed for you ladies. Have a great weekend and can't wait to read any updates on Sunday :)


----------



## Liz_N

hey xanzaba- I am doing very well but this TWW seem to be crawling by slower than a snail. 

I don't know if I mentioned on here or not but I had a miscarriage not to long ago and didn't even know I was pregnant. I actually found out reading my much awaited drs note for the reason why I had such bad headaches. It was a complete shock for hubby and I. Which caused me to take a break from BnB.

But I'm back now and after finally ovulating this month(know for sure Im ovulating because OBGYN has been doing an ultrasound regularly) I'm positive this is our lucky rainbow month :).

So, I guess I just want to say sorry I've been absentee on this forum and I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of us :).


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Hey Newlyweds! Good to hear from you and glad you're doing well. You must be coming up on your 6 week scan. Good luck hun- here's to a happy and healthy 9mos!
> 
> Liz_N how are you doing?
> 
> TTC and Dragonlady- I'm officially off for a weekend away. No computers, so I won't be checking in, but that doesn't mean I still don't have fingers and toes crossed for you ladies. Have a great weekend and can't wait to read any updates on Sunday :)

YAY! Have fun hun and enjoy yourselves. See you when you get back!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So no AF, not even spotting when I woke up. I wiped before I peed again just to see if the spotting was there still because I could clearly see no AF. But still BFN! My temp skyrocketed today. 97.18 to 97.41. Not sure what that means if it means anything at all, so it's off to google land I go unless one of you know lol. My temps have been gradually going up since 8dpo. don't remember how to add my chart if any of you have insight on charts and want to look I will figure out how to add it though.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Liz_N said:


> hey xanzaba- I am doing very well but this TWW seem to be crawling by slower than a snail.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned on here or not but I had a miscarriage not to long ago and didn't even know I was pregnant. I actually found out reading my much awaited drs note for the reason why I had such bad headaches. It was a complete shock for hubby and I. Which caused me to take a break from BnB.
> 
> But I'm back now and after finally ovulating this month(know for sure Im ovulating because OBGYN has been doing an ultrasound regularly) I'm positive this is our lucky rainbow month :).
> 
> So, I guess I just want to say sorry I've been absentee on this forum and I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of us :).


I'm sorry to hear that. Glad you are O'ing now. Fx this is your month. Lots of baby dust hun!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey newlywed im so glad everything is going well. I'm looking forward to your updates. I would love to see pics from your u/s. 

Xan have a great relaxing time I'm jealous lol

Ttc like dragonfly i will be stalking this thread in the am and I will definitely be praying for you.


----------



## labgal

TTC - stupid bfn! But its ok because your temps are still going up! Thats a great sign! Its probably just too early still.

Newlyweds - glad everything is going well for you!! So excited! 

Enjoy yourself Xan! 

Very sorry to hear about your loss Liz, but fx for you this cycle.. :hugs: 

Cd18 here and still waiting to O. I have a good feeling though, like my body is super healthy and ready to rock and roll! Halloween party tonight & mini vacation after... See you ladies on Tuesday. Good luck to all!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> TTC - stupid bfn! But its ok because your temps are still going up! Thats a great sign! Its probably just too early still.
> 
> Newlyweds - glad everything is going well for you!! So excited!
> 
> Enjoy yourself Xan!
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your loss Liz, but fx for you this cycle.. :hugs:
> 
> Cd18 here and still waiting to O. I have a good feeling though, like my body is super healthy and ready to rock and roll! Halloween party tonight & mini vacation after... See you ladies on Tuesday. Good luck to all!!

Have fun!! Hope O finds you soon. Fx for you!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

This is going to be a long day. I've got excessive cm again and keep running to the bathroom thinking it's AF and it's just cm.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC that is so confusing! AF is due today isn't she? I'll keep hoping she stays away, could you make an appointment to get a blood draw at your doctors?

Labgal sounds like an excellent weekend! Have a great time :) maybe you'll be O'ing for Halloween lol.

So with the positive I got I thought I would be 1dpo today but I got a dark line, what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0983[1].jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC that is so confusing! AF is due today isn't she? I'll keep hoping she stays away, could you make an appointment to get a blood draw at your doctors?
> 
> Labgal sounds like an excellent weekend! Have a great time :) maybe you'll be O'ing for Halloween lol.
> 
> So with the positive I got I thought I would be 1dpo today but I got a dark line, what do you ladies think?

I'm definitely confused. Yep AF was supposed to be here today but nothing. Been checking all day and nothing not even spotting. Just the cm. I hope she stays away but time will tell. I don't have a dr here. I wanted to try on my own without a dr. Guess I should ask around to some of the women I've met here and see who a good dr might be. 

I would be confused looking at those lines lol. Is it possible to get the digi's to see when the lines get like that? That's why I have IC's and the digi's because those lines confuse me and your lines look very confusing lol. Sorry hun wish I could be of more help. I know I've said it the last 2 days but it looks positive to me.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I'm definitely confused. Yep AF was supposed to be here today but nothing. Been checking all day and nothing not even spotting. Just the cm. I hope she stays away but time will tell. I don't have a dr here. I wanted to try on my own without a dr. Guess I should ask around to some of the women I've met here and see who a good dr might be.
> 
> I would be confused looking at those lines lol. Is it possible to get the digi's to see when the lines get like that? That's why I have IC's and the digi's because those lines confuse me and your lines look very confusing lol. Sorry hun wish I could be of more help. I know I've said it the last 2 days but it looks positive to me.

Glad af isn't here yet! I only suggested just going in for a blood draw rather than using a doctor to conceive. It's tough finding doctors to talk to about ttc, thankfully through a lady here on BnB from my area was able to give me a name of one she sees and now got her bfp so I'm hoping her luck will rub off on me!:thumbup:

I guess I could go for the digi's, although it would be too late now in the evening. My gyno thought that CD14's were positive and the next day they lightened up but now today's is darker. Well, at least we got a bd in today regardless.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely confused. Yep AF was supposed to be here today but nothing. Been checking all day and nothing not even spotting. Just the cm. I hope she stays away but time will tell. I don't have a dr here. I wanted to try on my own without a dr. Guess I should ask around to some of the women I've met here and see who a good dr might be.
> 
> I would be confused looking at those lines lol. Is it possible to get the digi's to see when the lines get like that? That's why I have IC's and the digi's because those lines confuse me and your lines look very confusing lol. Sorry hun wish I could be of more help. I know I've said it the last 2 days but it looks positive to me.
> 
> Glad af isn't here yet! I only suggested just going in for a blood draw rather than using a doctor to conceive. It's tough finding doctors to talk to about ttc, thankfully through a lady here on BnB from my area was able to give me a name of one she sees and now got her bfp so I'm hoping her luck will rub off on me!:thumbup:
> 
> I guess I could go for the digi's, although it would be too late now in the evening. My gyno thought that CD14's were positive and the next day they lightened up but now today's is darker. Well, at least we got a bd in today regardless.Click to expand...

I don't really know where to begin. I haven't seen any drs since I moved here. No one even knows I'm ttc so I'm not sure I would even talk to anyone I know but I guess I could research some drs and see what I find out. That's pretty awesome, maybe you will be next!! Well hopefully it's your month and you won't be having to worry with opk's anymore!! Fx for you.

So I went out to the casino tonight to get my mind off things and I felt sure AF would've found me by the time I got back home but nope still no AF. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

UGH!! So still no AF but bfn. My boobs are bigger (yes I measured them lol) I did an ept early result digi it's supposed to tell you 5 days before missed period so I think I'm gonna just wait a few days and test again if she doesn't show. I'm pretty sure the lines inside the test mean nothing on digi's but of course I popped it open and looked lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hey ladies. The in between period is frustrating. But better than a definite no :)

Went in again today for another ultrasound and... I have 3 follicles maturing. Normally you only have 1, so this is unusual. I'm not using any drugs to increase the follicles, so I'm not sure how this happened (not complaining mind you!). I guess with three targets, there should be a better chance of conception. Looks like we might stim tomorrow, so ovulation would be Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc im sorry about your bfn maybe yor hcg levels are just to low for the tests. Like dragonfly suggested i would see if i could get blood drawn somewhere. Do med express places do blood hcg tests?

Wow dragonfly i would be very confused with the opks also it good that your bding just incase

Afm still spotting moslty brown yesterday was some red mixed with cm but for the most part its just brown. I was hoping my bbt therm. would be hear yesterday but it looks like it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Ttc im sorry about your bfn maybe yor hcg levels are just to low for the tests. Like dragonfly suggested i would see if i could get blood drawn somewhere. Do med express places do blood hcg tests?
> 
> Wow dragonfly i would be very confused with the opks also it good that your bding just incase
> 
> Afm still spotting moslty brown yesterday was some red mixed with cm but for the most part its just brown. I was hoping my bbt therm. would be hear yesterday but it looks like it should be here tomorrow.

If AF doesn't come soon I'm going to go get blood drawn to see. I'm not sure about where to go but I'm gonna research and find a place to go. 
How many dpo are you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC my goodness this has to be it! I think if your next test doesn't prove it I would get a blood draw. Your health insurance company could suggest a doctor. Fingers and toes are crossed!

Xanzaba that's exciting news! I hope one of those follies catches tight :)

Leetie I'm still hoping for you!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC my goodness this has to be it! I think if your next test doesn't prove it I would get a blood draw. Your health insurance company could suggest a doctor. Fingers and toes are crossed!
> 
> Xanzaba that's exciting news! I hope one of those follies catches tight :)
> 
> Leetie I'm still hoping for you!

I'm just afraid of getting a little bit of hope only to be disappointed. Just ready for the confusion to be over already goodness. I know there's no way the spotting was even remotely close to a period. The 2ww is terrible but the wait after the 2ww is even worse lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

There's plenty of ladies here who spot in early pregnancy. :hugs: I hope you get answers soon so you don't have to feel confused.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Hey ladies. The in between period is frustrating. But better than a definite no :)
> 
> Went in again today for another ultrasound and... I have 3 follicles maturing. Normally you only have 1, so this is unusual. I'm not using any drugs to increase the follicles, so I'm not sure how this happened (not complaining mind you!). I guess with three targets, there should be a better chance of conception. Looks like we might stim tomorrow, so ovulation would be Tuesday/Wednesday.


YAY! That's good news. I have my fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## Leetie13

ttc im so sorry your in limbo and have no answers i know how frustrating that is i really hope you get a bfp soon or atleast get out of limbo.

xan thats awesome news great chance of catching that egg or eggs :winkwink:

afm yesterday i had more red in my pad and today seems like its been an actually flow so im going to say af got me and this is cd 1. maybe i o'd super early i didnt start my opks until cd11 i might have just missed it. well we will see. i got my ic's today and thermometer should be here tomorrow. :dust: for everyone.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry to hear af got you Leetie, but great news on your opk's arriving. I hope that your thermometer arrives tomorrow :) lots of luck and :dust: to you this next cycle.

This afternoon will be last opk as I'll be out afterward. I'm very confused because I'm still striking positive so I don't know if I've ovulated already or am still waiting to.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie. Sounds like you have confusion too. 
Still getting positives Mrs that's strange.
Apparently October is being brutal to all of us. My temp spiked again today and hasn't dropped below the coverline at all. I ran out of FRER tests so I used an IC and bfn. Im to the point where I wish AF would happen so I can be out of limbo. I still don't have any signs of AF. Itchy growing boobs, tired and excessive cm is all I'm feeling. Hope we all have better news tomorrow. Lots of baby dust ladies!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

This has definitely been confusing on a lot of us. I hope your tests start turning positive, your symptoms just sound too promising!

I've never had opk's run positive this long, have any of you ladies? At least I have a trans-vaginal ultrasound on Friday, could they tell me if I've ovulated or not by then?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> This has definitely been confusing on a lot of us. I hope your tests start turning positive, your symptoms just sound too promising!
> 
> I've never had opk's run positive this long, have any of you ladies? At least I have a trans-vaginal ultrasound on Friday, could they tell me if I've ovulated or not by then?

I hope so too. I finally got tired of wearing pads so we will see if she sneaks up on me lol. I took an opk to see how the lines looked and the second line is barely there. 
I'm not sure how all those scans work, but hopefully so. I've seen other women post that they have some type of scan to see if they O'd but I'm not sure which kind it was.


----------



## Leetie13

October has been a confusing month. Hopefully November will be more promising. 

From what I have read I think the scan will be able to tell if you have O'd or not.

Anyone have any special Halloween plans? We went to a few parties Saturday we didn't dress up because it was a last minute decision but it was still fun. We dont get trick or treaters at our house because we are the last ones on a dead end street so all the kids head the opposite way but we make treat bags and actually deliver them to the houses near us we know have little ones and its just as fun.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> October has been a confusing month. Hopefully November will be more promising.
> 
> From what I have read I think the scan will be able to tell if you have O'd or not.
> 
> Anyone have any special Halloween plans? We went to a few parties Saturday we didn't dress up because it was a last minute decision but it was still fun. We dont get trick or treaters at our house because we are the last ones on a dead end street so all the kids head the opposite way but we make treat bags and actually deliver them to the houses near us we know have little ones and its just as fun.

I'm going to give out candy early in the evening then we have a Halloween party to go to later on. Was hoping I would have answers by then to know if it's safe to drink or not.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> October has been a confusing month. Hopefully November will be more promising.
> 
> From what I have read I think the scan will be able to tell if you have O'd or not.
> 
> Anyone have any special Halloween plans? We went to a few parties Saturday we didn't dress up because it was a last minute decision but it was still fun. We dont get trick or treaters at our house because we are the last ones on a dead end street so all the kids head the opposite way but we make treat bags and actually deliver them to the houses near us we know have little ones and its just as fun.

DH was working on Saturday when all the parties were going on so we skipped them this year. DH doesn't feel like Halloween will be very fun until we have kids anyways:haha: We don't get trick or treaters either, save me on buying candy lol


----------



## xanzaba

We're taking our niece trick or treating with my sis and mum. Should be fun.

Well, today I had a 16 and 18 mm follicle! Triggered tonight so I should release 2 eggs. I have twins on both sides of my family, and would love twins, but I won't be greedy. It's been long enough trying for 1...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Beautiful Xanzaba!! Fingers and toes crossed for one or two, either way get that bfp!:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> We're taking our niece trick or treating with my sis and mum. Should be fun.
> 
> Well, today I had a 16 and 18 mm follicle! Triggered tonight so I should release 2 eggs. I have twins on both sides of my family, and would love twins, but I won't be greedy. It's been long enough trying for 1...

That's such great news! I can't wait to see you get your bfp!!! Baby dust!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Seriously if this isn't pregnancy then my body is being really cruel right now. Def TMI but the smell of OJ just made me throw up in my mouth. I sleep with the window open and woke up to the worst smell ever, it literally stunk so bad outside that it woke me up out of dead sleep and I didn't think anything of it till I was doing school work and I kept smelling something that was making me gag and realized it was my OJ. I loveeeeee OJ so this isn't a very nice thing happening lol. I'm so nauseated because of it though ugh :(


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, if this isn't it, your body is playing a mean prank. I hope this is it for you lady!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie13 said:


> ttc im so sorry your in limbo and have no answers i know how frustrating that is i really hope you get a bfp soon or atleast get out of limbo.
> 
> xan thats awesome news great chance of catching that egg or eggs :winkwink:
> 
> afm yesterday i had more red in my pad and today seems like its been an actually flow so im going to say af got me and this is cd 1. maybe i o'd super early i didnt start my opks until cd11 i might have just missed it. well we will see. i got my ic's today and thermometer should be here tomorrow. :dust: for everyone.

Sorry Leetie :hugs: I really like temping- it gives me a feeling of knowing what is going on. Hope next month is better!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan that is great news. Twins would be fun. They dont run in either sides of my family but ive thought about asking a dr. For meds just so i can have them lol. GL i pray this is it for you.

Ttc wow this has to be it thats just so strange for something you love to make you sick suddenly im still praying for you also.

Dragonfly me and dh also feel that holidays would be more fun with a LO but we still try to make the most of it.


----------



## Leetie13

Oh my goodness I just checked my mail to see if my bbt thermometer was here and it wasnt so i checked my email to see if i could track it. Well it turns out i cant track it and the estimated delivery date ist until Novemeber 23-December 5. I wouldnt have ordered it if i knew i had to wait that long. Its my fault I should have paid better attention before i ordered it. Oh well i will just be doing opks this cycle. Maybe I wont need it next cycle :winkwink:


----------



## labgal

My goodness - I thought this thread was gone! I was about to post in TTC #1 asking what happened! 

TTC n hopeful - argh! I was so hoping to come back to your bfp! Have you considered a blood test? 

Xan - twins would rock! My dh keeps saying he hopes we'll have at least twins...at least! I told him he could carry a couple should that happen. Looks like we'll be riding the tww together. 

Dragonfly - I had 5 days of +opk last cycle... Not sure what it means beyond having a lot of lh in your system. Could be a long surge. I'm in the opposite boat this month - surged with a smily yesterday morning, still smiling this morning then neg wondfo this afternoon. I thought it was kind of odd considering I had so many pos days last month... Our bodies are strange things... 

How are you doing leetie?


----------



## Leetie13

Hey labgal! I was also getting nervous. I wonder where everyone has been today. I am good. Woke up this morning with cramps courtesy of AF but its eased off a bit. Other than that just anxious for her to leave to I can get back to it lol. How about you how are you feeling this cycle? What cycle is this for you?


----------



## labgal

How long are your afs/cycles usually? Hopefully it will be over for you soon and next month the witch won't come! 

I'm feeling pretty good, this is our fifth cycle TTC. 6th if you count first month off BC but I considered the chances straight off so small I don't count it...I think I may have O'd on both sides this month as I have had cramping on both ovaries when i am normally one sided so...fx for double the chances! I am only 1dpo today so I've yet to enter the symptom spotting doldrums lol


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal- here's to symptom spotting together. And 2 is better than 1. We're in sync this month :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies. I didn't test today but I will test tomorrow. I have been trying to keep my mind off of it. Still no AF though. I had a .15 drop in temps but still well above coverline so we will see what tomorrow brings. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Oh my goodness I just checked my mail to see if my bbt thermometer was here and it wasnt so i checked my email to see if i could track it. Well it turns out i cant track it and the estimated delivery date ist until Novemeber 23-December 5. I wouldnt have ordered it if i knew i had to wait that long. Its my fault I should have paid better attention before i ordered it. Oh well i will just be doing opks this cycle. Maybe I wont need it next cycle :winkwink:

I'm not sure what you ordered but I got my BBT thermometer at walmart. Maybe you could get one and use that until the other one comes.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Fingers are super crossed for you! Looking forward to hearing how testing tomorrow goes

Leetie - That's so strange that your basal therm. wont show until the end of the month, was there an error in shipping? I hope that opk's will do it for you and you wont need it anyways! :)

Labgal - It's frustrating how many positives I got, I'm not sure how to feel about it since I don't know if I actually O'd or not. DH says he's feeling very positive this is our cycle, and he's never that positive so I'm hoping he has crazy intuition going on:haha: Keeping my fingers crossed you have double the chances this cycle!!

Newlywed - How are you doing? Thinking lots of happy thoughts for you:happydance:

Do you ladies think I'm at a dpo yet? DH asked how my opk's were so I pulled out all the ones I took this cycle and he thinks that CD14 was the darkest of all of them but I'm not too sure.:shrug:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - Fingers are super crossed for you! Looking forward to hearing how testing tomorrow goes
> 
> Leetie - That's so strange that your basal therm. wont show until the end of the month, was there an error in shipping? I hope that opk's will do it for you and you wont need it anyways! :)
> 
> Labgal - It's frustrating how many positives I got, I'm not sure how to feel about it since I don't know if I actually O'd or not. DH says he's feeling very positive this is our cycle, and he's never that positive so I'm hoping he has crazy intuition going on:haha: Keeping my fingers crossed you have double the chances this cycle!!
> 
> Newlywed - How are you doing? Thinking lots of happy thoughts for you:happydance:
> 
> Do you ladies think I'm at a dpo yet? DH asked how my opk's were so I pulled out all the ones I took this cycle and he thinks that CD14 was the darkest of all of them but I'm not too sure.:shrug:[/QUOTE
> 
> I think cd14 and cd16 are both dark. I would probably go with cd16 since cd15 got lighter but 16 got darker again. GL hun!! FX!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you TTC, that makes me feel better about it :) I've never had them stay dark so long, they stayed dark up until the last one I took CD18


----------



## labgal

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Thank you TTC, that makes me feel better about it :) I've never had them stay dark so long, they stayed dark up until the last one I took CD18

That's probably why they tell you to stop testing after your first positive opk, because you'll drive yourself crazy! I know, I test after too...I just can't stop myself :lol:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc i thought about getting one at walmart until mine arrives but i hate to waste the money. How are you today anything new?

Dragonfly i hope your DH intuition is right and you get your bfp this month

Labgal my af/cycles are all over the place. I started taking vitex this cycle to help regulate it. Hopefully its working.


----------



## labgal

Leetie13 said:


> Ttc i thought about getting one at walmart until mine arrives but i hate to waste the money. How are you today anything new?
> 
> Dragonfly i hope your DH intuition is right and you get your bfp this month
> 
> Labgal my af/cycles are all over the place. I started taking vitex this cycle to help regulate it. Hopefully its working.

Ah blah that's frustrating :( I'm sorry they are unpredictable... I hope the vitex helps! My cycles are on the long side - looks like 34 days this month like last month. I was hoping since I stopped taking the prenats they would go back to 32 days. Pre bcp I had 29 day cycles. I'm beginning to think I'm longer now than pre bcp because I go all day at work without eating and then eat my days worth of food when I get home... Could be affecting my hormones. I'm going to try to get better with that.


----------



## Liz_N

Hey ladies just wanted to stop by and say that I will be testing on saturday. So super duper nervous. 

ttc and hopeful- really hope you get to see a positive :)


----------



## xanzaba

Liz_N- good luck hun! Fingers crossed for you!

Dragonfly, waiting for some symptom spotting.

TTC- temps still up is a good sign. I think they say 16 days of high temps it is a pretty good predictor... This is the most suspenseful tww ever!

Went in today for the IUI and feeling ovulation pains. Hopefully this is it :) Tonight I'm going to sit back, crack open a can of non-alcoholic beer and watch the world series!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well another day and still bfn. I'm 4 days late. I've read all the stuff about some women having to be a week late and blah blah but it still doesn't make me feel better lol. It's getting irritating, the only month I have O confirmed with temps and have a small shot because of lack of bd'ing often and this is the month my body wants to play games :( I played with the chart and changed my O day to 8dpo when I got the other smiley and my temps didn't confirm O so there's really no doubt when I O'd so this is all just craziness. I'm tempted to take my vitex and see if AF comes but it can be harmful if I am pregnant. We even bd'd in hopes of making her show her ugly face and still nothing.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Liz_N- good luck hun! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Dragonfly, waiting for some symptom spotting.
> 
> TTC- temps still up is a good sign. I think they say 16 days of high temps it is a pretty good predictor... This is the most suspenseful tww ever!
> 
> Went in today for the IUI and feeling ovulation pains. Hopefully this is it :) Tonight I'm going to sit back, crack open a can of non-alcoholic beer and watch the world series!

I have FX for you hun!!! It's been a heck of a cycle, limbo sucks. My temp went back up today. It's going up and down the last couple of days but well above the coverline. Today makes 17 days, just wish I could have some answers already ugh.


----------



## labgal

Liz_N said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to stop by and say that I will be testing on saturday. So super duper nervous.
> 
> ttc and hopeful- really hope you get to see a positive :)

Fx for you Liz! I really hope you get your bfp! 

Wth TTC ! Maybe schedule a Dr appointment for a blood draw? It sooo sounds like this is your month!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, sorry for the BFN. I agree with labgal- a blood test is probably a good idea. Temps don't go up if you didn't O. And the CM is a good indication too.

Some women get false negatives for a bunch of reasons, and once you know they can check out your hormone levels etc.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

labgal said:


> That's probably why they tell you to stop testing after your first positive opk, because you'll drive yourself crazy! I know, I test after too...I just can't stop myself :lol:

Oh I know, I can't help it - I'm a POAS addict!



Leetie13 said:


> Ttc i thought about getting one at walmart until mine arrives but i hate to waste the money. How are you today anything new?
> 
> Dragonfly i hope your DH intuition is right and you get your bfp this month
> 
> Labgal my af/cycles are all over the place. I started taking vitex this cycle to help regulate it. Hopefully its working.

Could you buy one at Walmart and just return the other when it arrives? Or would that be even more costly? Thank you, I'm hoping his good feeling it correct! Fingers crossed that the vitex helps you out with your cycle, I hope that your cycle starts getting more regular quick.



Liz_N said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to stop by and say that I will be testing on saturday. So super duper nervous.
> 
> ttc and hopeful- really hope you get to see a positive :)

Lots of luck and dust to you Liz!



xanzaba said:


> Liz_N- good luck hun! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Dragonfly, waiting for some symptom spotting.
> 
> TTC- temps still up is a good sign. I think they say 16 days of high temps it is a pretty good predictor... This is the most suspenseful tww ever!
> 
> Went in today for the IUI and feeling ovulation pains. Hopefully this is it :) Tonight I'm going to sit back, crack open a can of non-alcoholic beer and watch the world series!

My face seems to have broken out with acne today so I must have ovulated (if that's a sign). I'm having weird low back cramps that aren't normal for me. This morning I woke up to a sharp twinging pain in my low pelvis area, like right about my pubic bone. I'm having wetness down there but it's hard to tell if it's cm or left over swimmers *ahem*:blush:

Xan I'm so excited for your IUI and that you're feeling ovulation pains!! Fingers and toes are beyond crossed on my side for you and I'm praying this is it:dust:



TTC n Hopeful said:


> Well another day and still bfn. I'm 4 days late. I've read all the stuff about some women having to be a week late and blah blah but it still doesn't make me feel better lol. It's getting irritating, the only month I have O confirmed with temps and have a small shot because of lack of bd'ing often and this is the month my body wants to play games :( I played with the chart and changed my O day to 8dpo when I got the other smiley and my temps didn't confirm O so there's really no doubt when I O'd so this is all just craziness. I'm tempted to take my vitex and see if AF comes but it can be harmful if I am pregnant. We even bd'd in hopes of making her show her ugly face and still nothing.

Argh, I wish I had something better to say about what's going on with your body. What are you temps doing now? I would be cautious with vitex if it's harmful in pregnancy, since you're still in and it's possible. Maybe go out for a massage to get your body to relax?


----------



## florence_

just posted this in another thread so apologies if ppl have seen this I just need clarification:

hey girls having a stress don't know what to make of this, right here goes, im 7dpo my cm is wet and clear to lotion not sticky. ive never felt for my cervix before but found it quite easy so im assuming its low, its wet and soft I don't know if its open or closed, what do we think of this? I thought u dried up after Ov but ive been this same amount since Ov (confirmed with +opk) do we thnk this is good or bad arghhh still no symptoms, feeling full though if u get me, no quite bloated but full???


----------



## labgal

Dittos on dragonfly's suggestion to get a massage TTC ! Or perhaps read a good book! That's what I'm doing presently to keep myself off of googling "2dpo" :rofl: still doing it though :sigh:

Flo - so hard to say. Could be a symptom could be progesterone. It would still be somewhat early for symptoms as you'd be implanting about now or even a few days from now. Are you temping?

My cm does not dry up at all, if anything I'm getting more every cycle during the 2ww. the only time its dry is 1-3 days after AF ends. I'd wait a bit and see what happens. I know that sucks though.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies. If I don't get AF by next week I'm going to schedule a blood test. After seeing all the late pos hpt test charts on FF I think maybe I should just give it a few more days and see what happens. I'm 9dpo from when I got my second smiley so I don't know if I should just give it a little longer instead of spending the $150 to go get blood drawn beings I don't have insurance right now.


----------



## florence_

IM not temping i defo am going to next cycle as i think it will give me a better idea! Hmmm hate waiting xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Florence - I wish I had better advice, but maybe it's symptoms of implantation? Fingers crossed for you.

Labgal - Dr Google isn't very helpful:haha: I do think it's exciting that quite a few of us will be testing around the same date so we really are waiting together this round lol. Although geez I don't know when I should actually test for accuracy :wacko:

TTC - Since a blood draw does cost $150 I agree that waiting it out a little longer is a good choice. Fingers crossed that those sticks hit up a bfp by next week so you wont have to go in to the doctors about it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Florence - I wish I had better advice, but maybe it's symptoms of implantation? Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Labgal - Dr Google isn't very helpful:haha: I do think it's exciting that quite a few of us will be testing around the same date so we really are waiting together this round lol. Although geez I don't know when I should actually test for accuracy :wacko:
> 
> TTC - Since a blood draw does cost $150 I agree that waiting it out a little longer is a good choice. Fingers crossed that those sticks hit up a bfp by next week so you wont have to go in to the doctors about it.

I can't wait to see how y'all test!! Google is the devil lol


----------



## Leetie13

Florence sorry i dont have anything helpful either I wikl pray you get your bfp this cycle!

Ttc i would wait also i know its stressful but i would hate to waste the 150. Hopefully af stays away and you get your bfp soon.

Afm still waiting for the witch to leave atleast she hasnt been to bad this month.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I can't wait to see how y'all test!! Google is the devil lol

https://www.androidguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/google-devil1.jpg:haha:



Leetie13 said:


> Florence sorry i dont have anything helpful either I wikl pray you get your bfp this cycle!
> 
> Ttc i would wait also i know its stressful but i would hate to waste the 150. Hopefully af stays away and you get your bfp soon.
> 
> Afm still waiting for the witch to leave atleast she hasnt been to bad this month.

Glad she hasn't been so bad, but hope she's gone fast!

Having loads of cm today, no doubt about that! Dug out my FR opk's (what's left of them that is) and plan to do one this afternoon. No side pains, but with how much cm I'm having it's worth poas.:shrug: 

Any suggestions how to deal with sinus pressure? The past two days I've had the most intense sinus pressure and it's interrupting my sleep! I'm not sick or anything, although I keep feeling like I'm fighting something off... maybe a sinus infection? Either way, any tips would be wonderful so I can :sleep:


----------



## labgal

Leetie - the shorter the sweeter I say! 

Dragonfly - my remedy for that is a warm shower or boiling water with fresh ginger root in it and inhaling the steam. Or spicy foods if you like that....

Today I'm switching between super optimistic "this is our month" and crushing pessimism "I'll never get pregnant and something is very wrong with me". Blah.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

labgal said:


> Leetie - the shorter the sweeter I say!
> 
> Dragonfly - my remedy for that is a warm shower or boiling water with fresh ginger root in it and inhaling the steam. Or spicy foods if you like that....
> 
> Today I'm switching between super optimistic "this is our month" and crushing pessimism "I'll never get pregnant and something is very wrong with me". Blah.

Thank you, a hot shower did help but it's so temporary. I'm a wimp at spicy food haha, butt I'll give the ginger steam!

:hugs: Stay positive hun, Im sending bfp thoughts your direction!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Leetie - the shorter the sweeter I say!
> 
> Dragonfly - my remedy for that is a warm shower or boiling water with fresh ginger root in it and inhaling the steam. Or spicy foods if you like that....
> 
> Today I'm switching between super optimistic "this is our month" and crushing pessimism "I'll never get pregnant and something is very wrong with me". Blah.


I'm doing the exact same thing, one to the other. Craziness.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hope the sinus pressure is better now Mrs. My temps dropped to coverline today so I'm guessing AF is on her way. Which is strange because if you go by my second smiley on 8dpo then AF would be right on time but temps didn't confirm O on 8dpo but of course my body did crazy things the whole month so who knows. Plus if I were to go by the 8dpo smiley then why did I spot on 10-12dpo. Just feeling UGH!!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, sorry for the temp drop. Hope it's a red herring.

Dragonfly, I've been having that too after the HCG shot. HCG is the pregnancy hormone, so...

I've read that sudafed is okay, but if you're not okay with that, gently massaging the sides of your nose, or using a hot, damp towel really helps.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks Xanzaba, the pressure is feeling a bit better tonight. Although since I propped myself up with pillows to sleep last night so I've got a stiff neck. Lol I'm just a bundle of joy! 

:hugs:TTC I'm sorry to hear about your temps, if you go by the 8dpo smiley I'm curious why you spotted at 10-12dpo.:wacko:


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I'm excited for you, having a nice fresh cycle :)


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc im sorry your temps dropped. This has been a crazy month i think for all of us. If af comes anything your going to try different this cycle?

Dragonfly im glad your sinus pressure is better. Ive had a sinus headache and earache for a few days but its starting to ease off. If i cant sleep i usually just take nyquil.

Xan thanks im looking forward to a new cycle too. Hopefully the vitex will be in my system enough and not make me spot like crazy his cycle.

Labgal the shorter the sweeter is best. My last cycle was 7 days and horrible cramps.

Well I hope everyone is having a good day. I know its hard to to stay positive with month after month of disapointment but thats why we have bnb to get a pick me up when were feeling low. So if anyone is low today just have faith our turn will come. :dust: for everyone and Ive been praying every night for everyone to get bfp soon!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie you are so kind! I pray this will be all of our cycles after we've had strange things going on.:hugs:

Hope everyone's having a good day so far today! I'm getting ready to head out for my ultrasound, wish me luck. Fingers crossed they can tell me I O'd.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - I always think of you as sweetie leetie because you are so nice :) what are your plans for TTC this month? 

Dragonfly I was just thinking of your us! Try not to worry! It will go great! :hugs: let us know how it went... 

Xan how's the tww treating you? 

TTC .. Sorry your temp dropped :/ I agree with dragonfly, seems so strange with the sporting you'd drop now... Still keeping my fx for you! 

I'm staying off Google today (sure, telling myself that at least). Gotta get a dress for a wedding we are going to tomorrow & staying over night on the shore, so after today I'll be gone til Monday, should be a good distraction! Then the gyno Monday afternoon. Eek.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, you are sweetie leetie. That works perfectly.

Labgal, how many dpo are you? How are you handling the tww?

Day 2 of symptom watch. Nothing to report, but of course it is crazy early. Took my niece trick or treating last night. It was really fun, but today she is coming down off a sugar high and a bit cranky. It's tempering the baby drive :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I'm curious too Mrs. None of this makes sense lol. We keep bd'ing to see if she comes and still no AF. I'm confused as crap. My temps went back up today. Hope everyone had a great Halloween. We went to a costume party at a big casino here. All the girls were drinking but I didn't because without knowing for sure I don't want to chance anything. So ready to be out of limbo land!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Ttc im sorry your temps dropped. This has been a crazy month i think for all of us. If af comes anything your going to try different this cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Well last month I didn't take my vitex, iron and mucinex regularly so I'm going to get back in the habit of doing that. Vitex made you spot?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Leetie you are so kind! I pray this will be all of our cycles after we've had strange things going on.:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good day so far today! I'm getting ready to head out for my ultrasound, wish me luck. Fingers crossed they can tell me I O'd.

Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## labgal

4 dpo for me today. Rightly attributing all quirky feelings to progesterone. 

Too funny Xan, I know what you mean. When I walk into a store and someone's kid is giving an ear splitting scream I briefly don't feel quite so bad about not being pregnant yet :p


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> 4 dpo for me today. Rightly attributing all quirky feelings to progesterone.
> 
> Too funny Xan, I know what you mean. When I walk into a store and someone's kid is giving an ear splitting scream I briefly don't feel quite so bad about not being pregnant yet :p

It totally makes you rethink the whole pregnancy thing lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The us went just fine! It wasn't as awkward as I thought it would be, although the pressure I felt was a lot more than I expected. They said it doesn't look like I've ovulated yet, but I have large beautiful (her words) follicles waiting to go on each ovary!! So DH and I need to spend more time in bed and bd it up!! The tech couldn't see anything abnormal but the Gyno will be looking at it when she's back on the office next week. Such a relief all looks good at this moment, praying the Gyno doesn't see otherwise :)

Xan - our friend who has a baby already is a projectile vomiter, makes me relax quite a bit about ttc when I see that toddler vomit! :haha:


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal- sweetie leetie thats so nice thank you :flower: my plan this month is to start opks on cd 7 take my vitex and do smep.

Dragonfly- I am so glad your scan went well and you know you havent o'd yet so you can keep bding. Its so strange though because we would have thought your ops were positve before.


Ttc-your temps went up that good right? I dont know if the vitex made me spot or not ive had spotting before but this was really early.

Xan- Every time my DH hears a baby cry he says are you sure you want one lol. I know he is only kidding he wants a baby just as much as i do.


----------



## xanzaba

Yay Newlyweds! That's great news.

TTC, I just don't know what to make of it. They say you can get a dip at implantation? Good luck- never stopped crossing fingers for you.

Labgal- 4dpo we're really in synch this month :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> The us went just fine! It wasn't as awkward as I thought it would be, although the pressure I felt was a lot more than I expected. They said it doesn't look like I've ovulated yet, but I have large beautiful (her words) follicles waiting to go on each ovary!! So DH and I need to spend more time in bed and bd it up!! The tech couldn't see anything abnormal but the Gyno will be looking at it when she's back on the office next week. Such a relief all looks good at this moment, praying the Gyno doesn't see otherwise :)
> 
> Xan - our friend who has a baby already is a projectile vomiter, makes me relax quite a bit about ttc when I see that toddler vomit! :haha:

All those tests that I woulda swore were positive and you didn't O. Do you temp? I don't remember. Other than that seems like everything went well, so glad to hear it!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie, Xan I don't have a clue ladies. I haven't googled to see what the temps is all about so who knows. My FF says I have 19 days above coverline though. I dropped to 96.64 and my coverline is 96.62 LOL. But today it's back up to 97.04.
I was asking about the vitex because I take it too but it never caused me to spot. This month is the first month that I've spotted that didn't lead to AF and I didn't take the vitex hardly any. Of course we all see how crazy my body is though lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Labgal- sweetie leetie thats so nice thank you :flower: my plan this month is to start opks on cd 7 take my vitex and do smep.
> 
> Dragonfly- I am so glad your scan went well and you know you havent o'd yet so you can keep bding. Its so strange though because we would have thought your ops were positve before.
> 
> 
> Ttc-your temps went up that good right? I dont know if the vitex made me spot or not ive had spotting before but this was really early.
> 
> Xan- Every time my DH hears a baby cry he says are you sure you want one lol. I know he is only kidding he wants a baby just as much as i do.

Good luck with smep! I've heard that gets great results:thumbup:

I am so shocked I didn't O, how many opk's I got that I swear were positive!! CD14 when the results first showed up the line was way darker than the control line:shrug: But an actual picture of inside my body doesn't like lol. I'm excited about having a big follicle on each ovary, hopefully I O very soon!



TTC n Hopeful said:


> All those tests that I woulda swore were positive and you didn't O. Do you temp? I don't remember. Other than that seems like everything went well, so glad to hear it!!

Right? I am so confused over them and not using anymore opks. Next cycle *if we have to* I'll be buying digitals. And I have decided if we don't get a bfp at the end of this cycle I'll be getting a thermometer and going into temping. DH can call me crazy but we both want this baby so bad. For now we'll just keep bd'ing until either a bfp or the witch shows.


----------



## Liz_N

ttc- I read that quite a few women had temp drops right above their coverlines only to jump back up ending in a bfp.

I really hope that's whats happening to you.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Liz_N said:


> ttc- I read that quite a few women had temp drops right above their coverlines only to jump back up ending in a bfp.
> 
> I really hope that's whats happening to you.

I hope this is it TTC! Crazy things can happen before a bfp!:thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs maybe it's one of those times where our bodies gear up for O and don't actually O so you might be O'ing sometime soon since you didn't before. If you don't get your bfp I agree I would def start temping. I was skeptical at first too because it seems like too much of a hassle but it did make me feel better having my temps confirm O. But I'm also worried beings the last 2 months I got positive opk's and my temps never confirmed it so perhaps I'm not always O'ing and that worries me. 

Thanks Liz! That gives me a little bit of hope. And thanks to all of you, you have really kept my hopes up going through this craziness. Hopefully it ends up with a bfp soon. I'm on 19dpo ugh!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, I like your style!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Mrs maybe it's one of those times where our bodies gear up for O and don't actually O so you might be O'ing sometime soon since you didn't before. If you don't get your bfp I agree I would def start temping. I was skeptical at first too because it seems like too much of a hassle but it did make me feel better having my temps confirm O. But I'm also worried beings the last 2 months I got positive opk's and my temps never confirmed it so perhaps I'm not always O'ing and that worries me.
> 
> Thanks Liz! That gives me a little bit of hope. And thanks to all of you, you have really kept my hopes up going through this craziness. Hopefully it ends up with a bfp soon. I'm on 19dpo ugh!!!

TTC I think you're right. That makes those positives make sense, and since the u/s tech confirmed I was close to O'ing we're just going to keep :sex: lol. Now I wish I was temping so I knew when it happened. Oh well, for now we'll just be like bunnies.

That is curious, I don't want to say you might not being O'ing but if temping isn't confirming it it's really hard to say... but with your temps this month you definitely have O'd without question. Staying hopeful for you!



xanzaba said:


> Dragonfly, I like your style!

Ha, thanks Xanzaba :)

I wanted to ask you if after your ultrasounds if you were sore? I was only a little tender until I woke up at 3am with serious cramping in both my ovaries :( It was like an awful stomach ache but in my ovaries rather than my stomach. It hurt so much I woke DH up and he told me it was just because of the u/s and I was alright so eventually I was able to get back to sleep. I haven't had any spotting that they said might happen, and now I'm aching off an on but no where near as bad. Is this normal?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- I haven't ever had discomfort, but I hear that I am not the norm. Did you have one with saline or dye? Those are supposed to be the most uncomfortable. It could also be ovulation pain. Have you ever had ovulation cramps? If you have follicles on both sides, that might explain it...

Last week when I had the IUI I had cramps. They warn you about them but I never had. I actually thought it might be a good sign, but who knows :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Hi Dragonfly- I haven't ever had discomfort, but I hear that I am not the norm. Did you have one with saline or dye? Those are supposed to be the most uncomfortable. It could also be ovulation pain. Have you ever had ovulation cramps? If you have follicles on both sides, that might explain it...
> 
> Last week when I had the IUI I had cramps. They warn you about them but I never had. I actually thought it might be a good sign, but who knows :)

Lucky you for being out of the norm then!:haha: There wasn't any dye used, that wont be until a later date, for now it was just a plain old ultrasound. I was on the phone with DH while I was laying in bed and he said maybe the tech knocked my follicles loose:rofl: He's great. So I'm really hoping that they're turning into ovulation pains, but when they started this morning it was more intense than I'm used to for ovulation.

I hope it was a good sign for you:thumbup: How are you doing today?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Mrs maybe it's one of those times where our bodies gear up for O and don't actually O so you might be O'ing sometime soon since you didn't before. If you don't get your bfp I agree I would def start temping. I was skeptical at first too because it seems like too much of a hassle but it did make me feel better having my temps confirm O. But I'm also worried beings the last 2 months I got positive opk's and my temps never confirmed it so perhaps I'm not always O'ing and that worries me.
> 
> Thanks Liz! That gives me a little bit of hope. And thanks to all of you, you have really kept my hopes up going through this craziness. Hopefully it ends up with a bfp soon. I'm on 19dpo ugh!!!
> 
> TTC I think you're right. That makes those positives make sense, and since the u/s tech confirmed I was close to O'ing we're just going to keep :sex: lol. Now I wish I was temping so I knew when it happened. Oh well, for now we'll just be like bunnies.
> 
> That is curious, I don't want to say you might not being O'ing but if temping isn't confirming it it's really hard to say... but with your temps this month you definitely have O'd without question. Staying hopeful for you!
> 
> 
> 
> xanzaba said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly, I like your style!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, thanks Xanzaba :)
> 
> I wanted to ask you if after your ultrasounds if you were sore? I was only a little tender until I woke up at 3am with serious cramping in both my ovaries :( It was like an awful stomach ache but in my ovaries rather than my stomach. It hurt so much I woke DH up and he told me it was just because of the u/s and I was alright so eventually I was able to get back to sleep. I haven't had any spotting that they said might happen, and now I'm aching off an on but no where near as bad. Is this normal?Click to expand...

Keep on bd'ing until you get the bfp lol. Thanks hun, I'm trying to stay hopeful but each day I'm getting more discouraged. Getting very tempted to take the vitex and see what happens. I tested with a FRER and bfn I don't know what the heck my body is doing. Hope you are feeling better now, maybe it's a good sign!! FX for you!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's the plan:winkwink:

Have you looked into how vitex affects early pregnancy? I don't know much about it so I can't give any advice. One option you could do is call a doctors office in your area and just ask questions over the phone and see their thoughts before deciding on something. I know lots of doctors call poopoo on vitamins and supplments so you could call a supplement store or a midwife and get their opinions.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> That's the plan:winkwink:
> 
> Have you looked into how vitex affects early pregnancy? I don't know much about it so I can't give any advice. One option you could do is call a doctors office in your area and just ask questions over the phone and see their thoughts before deciding on something. I know lots of doctors call poopoo on vitamins and supplments so you could call a supplement store or a midwife and get their opinions.

When I got the vitex at the vitamin store I got it they recommended it after researching different things I could take to help with getting pregnant. They are the ones that told me do not take the vitex during pregnancy and once there was a chance of pregnancy to stop taking it immediately that's why I have put off taking it but I'm thinking I should take so I can start my next cycle. I'm thinking I won't get my bfp and my body is just doing some craziness stuff because I had such a small chance of a bfp anyway because of only bd'ing once.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So I seen this other post about being overweight and ttc so I checked it out. But the point of saying that is a girl posted a link about helping egg quality and figured I would share it. https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

I'm going to check out the maca, royal jelly and L-arginine that the article lists and see what what I can find out thru research. Have any of you heard of or taken any of them??


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - With that suggestion I wouldn't take it then since I would still say there's a chance, but listen to your intuition about it. Did your temp today give you anymore insight? Thanks for the link, I'm going to check it out! I haven't heard of any of those things lol, but I am looking forward to reading up on them.:thumbup:

Ok ladies, I need help. I decided to swear off opk's but the aching I had all day faded and now just my left side is hurting to no end, worse than the pains I usually feel. Anyways, I took an opk because let's face it, I'm a poas addict, and it's with a FR. I think it might be positive, do you think the test line looks darker than the control? I hope this is it! We bd last night and I told DH we should bd again tonight when he's home from work, although he might want to wait until tomorrow to do so.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0995[1].jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - With that suggestion I wouldn't take it then since I would still say there's a chance, but listen to your intuition about it. Did your temp today give you anymore insight? Thanks for the link, I'm going to check it out! I haven't heard of any of those things lol, but I am looking forward to reading up on them.:thumbup:
> 
> Ok ladies, I need help. I decided to swear off opk's but the aching I had all day faded and now just my left side is hurting to no end, worse than the pains I usually feel. Anyways, I took an opk because let's face it, I'm a poas addict, and it's with a FR. I think it might be positive, do you think the test line looks darker than the control? I hope this is it! We bd last night and I told DH we should bd again tonight when he's home from work, although he might want to wait until tomorrow to do so.

I think I'm just being impatient, I want answers now lol. My temp dropped but not to coverline. I didn't get a chance to read about them yet but I will. Just the little bit I read was interesting stuff. My cm is back. TMI but there's tons of it. I thought I had finally started AF because it had dried up a little but now it's worse than before. I think I read some women get that before AF? Some before bfp? Who knows!! I never get cm except when it's time to O so I took an opk and no smiley. 
Looking at your pic I'm not sure which one is the control line but the one closest to the writing looks lighter. Hope that helps!!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, that looks positive to me.

TTC- I really think this cycle is very weird. Have you still been having enhanced sense of smell and fatigue? Any nausea?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Dragonfly, that looks positive to me.
> 
> TTC- I really think this cycle is very weird. Have you still been having enhanced sense of smell and fatigue? Any nausea?

I think it's been very weird as well!! YES! Smells are really getting to me but especially orange juice ugh. And I haven't been nauseous too much but today I woke up nauseous, for the first time. I'm trying to sip tea to help it but it's not helping much. Also, my lines on FF turned to dotted lines :( Probably because I'm so far past O


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I can't blame you for wanting answers now, I would be bouncing off the walls if I were in your position of waiting! CM is a good sign, lots of ladies get that leading up to a bfp! I hope this is the case for you:hugs: The line at the writing is the control line, so it looks like that's my positive! Woohoo!

Thank you Xanzaba! I got super excited about the positive. So we bd the day before the positive, skipped the positive day because DH wasn't feeling it but we bd this morning as soon as we got up.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - I can't blame you for wanting answers now, I would be bouncing off the walls if I were in your position of waiting! CM is a good sign, lots of ladies get that leading up to a bfp! I hope this is the case for you:hugs: The line at the writing is the control line, so it looks like that's my positive! Woohoo!
> 
> Thank you Xanzaba! I got super excited about the positive. So we bd the day before the positive, skipped the positive day because DH wasn't feeling it but we bd this morning as soon as we got up.

I'm lucky I'm still sane lol. Woohoo!! The dreaded 2ww starts yay!! FX for you hun.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I'm lucky I'm still sane lol. Woohoo!! The dreaded 2ww starts yay!! FX for you hun.

I'll say! We're here to keep you sane... or is it that we're all crazy so we all fit in?:wack: lol

It's so silly how happy I am to be in the 2ww! I can't decide if I should take my last FR opk to confirm that the surge is ending or just let it roll. Either way, I'm happy we bd the day before the positive and today!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky I'm still sane lol. Woohoo!! The dreaded 2ww starts yay!! FX for you hun.
> 
> I'll say! We're here to keep you sane... or is it that we're all crazy so we all fit in?:wack: lol
> 
> It's so silly how happy I am to be in the 2ww! I can't decide if I should take my last FR opk to confirm that the surge is ending or just let it roll. Either way, I'm happy we bd the day before the positive and today!Click to expand...

LOL, we're all such a happy bunch. I have to say if I have to go through the long journey of TTC at least I've met some pretty awesome ladies along the way! I'm probably the last person to mention POAS because the POAS addiction in me says what the heck use it, what's the sense in keeping just one lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I totally agree :) There's a lot of bumps in the road while working on ttc but thank goodness for all the wonderful ladies that we find here that offer support.

Haha yeah, why not use the last one? Could always go get more:dohh: Oh my word...


----------



## florence_

hey girls im 11dpo now af due in 3, im feeling kinda out as no major symptoms have been spotted, this eve I have like intermittent kidney pain if u get me, in my lower back it moves from one side to the other, I went to a football game today though and was stood in the cold for a few hours but its like at the top of my hips but in my back! no othr kidney infection signs what do we think? x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh goodness, I hope it's not a kidney infection! Don't feel your out just by not feeling pregnancy symptoms, often times ladies get bfp's when they don't feel anything.


----------



## florence_

me too, normally with kidney inf id get nausea which ive not had just feel like everything I feel I try and relate it to maybe being Pg, hell if I got an earache I know my google tool bar would have "is earache an early sign of pregnancy" loool x


----------



## xanzaba

uGroup :hug: 

I was ttc for one year before I found this website and you ladies and, yes, I am more sane since I met you:)

Dragonfly and TTC, I love that through all this uncertainty you've maintained a sense of humor. Hope that I can pull off such grace at my next set back (Goodness knows there will be one!)

Labgal, Leetie, Liz_N? How are you holding up?

4dpo/dpiui for me and not much to report. Par for the course I guess :)


----------



## xanzaba

florence_ said:


> hey girls im 11dpo now af due in 3, im feeling kinda out as no major symptoms have been spotted, this eve I have like intermittent kidney pain if u get me, in my lower back it moves from one side to the other, I went to a football game today though and was stood in the cold for a few hours but its like at the top of my hips but in my back! no othr kidney infection signs what do we think? x

Ugh, I hate those. Get about 1/year.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I totally agree :) There's a lot of bumps in the road while working on ttc but thank goodness for all the wonderful ladies that we find here that offer support.
> 
> Haha yeah, why not use the last one? Could always go get more:dohh: Oh my word...

bhahaha I'm a bad influence. I'm sitting here debating on whether to go get opks or hpts LOL. If it weren't for the fact that I only get cm during O then I wouldn't even be debating the opks. Who am I kidding, I'm a POAS addict haha. 



florence_ said:


> hey girls im 11dpo now af due in 3, im feeling kinda out as no major symptoms have been spotted, this eve I have like intermittent kidney pain if u get me, in my lower back it moves from one side to the other, I went to a football game today though and was stood in the cold for a few hours but its like at the top of my hips but in my back! no othr kidney infection signs what do we think? x

Lots of women get bfp and never had a clue because they had no symptoms. My SIL is 6mo preg and hasn't had a single symptom. She's just now started to show and says her bbs are a little tender now. So just wait it out, too bad I don't practice what I preach lol.



xanzaba said:


> uGroup :hug:
> 
> I was ttc for one year before I found this website and you ladies and, yes, I am more sane since I met you:)
> 
> Dragonfly and TTC, I love that through all this uncertainty you've maintained a sense of humor. Hope that I can pull off such grace at my next set back (Goodness knows there will be one!)
> 
> Labgal, Leetie, Liz_N? How are you holding up?
> 
> 4dpo/dpiui for me and not much to report. Par for the course I guess :)

Awwwwy! Me too, I couldn't imagine going through the craziness alone. We have to keep a sense of humor or go absolutely crazy. Gotta laugh it off and keep going. YAY for 4dpo!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> bhahaha I'm a bad influence. I'm sitting here debating on whether to go get opks or hpts LOL. If it weren't for the fact that I only get cm during O then I wouldn't even be debating the opks. Who am I kidding, I'm a POAS addict haha.

:rofl: How could you corrupt me? Haha. I would go for the hpts for sure, I don't know about the opks though.



xanzaba said:


> uGroup :hug:
> 
> I was ttc for one year before I found this website and you ladies and, yes, I am more sane since I met you:)
> 
> Dragonfly and TTC, I love that through all this uncertainty you've maintained a sense of humor. Hope that I can pull off such grace at my next set back (Goodness knows there will be one!)
> 
> Labgal, Leetie, Liz_N? How are you holding up?
> 
> 4dpo/dpiui for me and not much to report. Par for the course I guess :)

I can't imagine going a year of trying without BnB, I'd drive my poor DH crazy of baby chatter:wacko: 

And you will Xanzaba :) You've got us for comical relief!:haha:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- i am so sorry your still in limbo :hugs: i really really hope you get answers soon.

Dragonfly- woohoo 2ww let the s.s begin lol ive never been a poas addict ive only done maybe 6 prego tests n the last 5 years but that may change talking to you ladies and since i have 20 ic's :)

Xan- im here just been busy af is finally gone woot woot! I may start opks tomorrow.

Florence- your not out till the witch shows i will pray you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lol Leetie having 20 ic tests is dangerous, I would go trough them like crazy. Shame on me haha.

I did another opk, aw geez, the test line got even darker!! Is it possible I ovulated already though, I had all the O pains yesterday and nothing today along with my cm getting creamy... Or does the super positive opk mean I haven't O'd yet?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Ttc- i am so sorry your still in limbo :hugs: i really really hope you get answers soon.
> 
> Dragonfly- woohoo 2ww let the s.s begin lol ive never been a poas addict ive only done maybe 6 prego tests n the last 5 years but that may change talking to you ladies and since i have 20 ic's :)
> 
> Xan- im here just been busy af is finally gone woot woot! I may start opks tomorrow.
> 
> Florence- your not out till the witch shows i will pray you get your bfp soon.

Thanks! Hopefully something happens soon. I'm a bad influence so don't let me inspire you to POAS often lol. 


Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Lol Leetie having 20 ic tests is dangerous, I would go trough them like crazy. Shame on me haha.
> 
> I did another opk, aw geez, the test line got even darker!! Is it possible I ovulated already though, I had all the O pains yesterday and nothing today along with my cm getting creamy... Or does the super positive opk mean I haven't O'd yet?

Awww man! That looks REALLY positive. See look what happened now I caused you confusion too. I'm not sure what the different cm's mean I should check that out I guess.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Son of a gun! Well, we still bd this morning so at least if I'm O'ing today or tomorrow we're covered. And now I'm out of opk's which is even worse:haha: Guess I'll have the rest of the night to decide whether to buy more or just bd it out


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Son of a gun! Well, we still bd this morning so at least if I'm O'ing today or tomorrow we're covered. And now I'm out of opk's which is even worse:haha: Guess I'll have the rest of the night to decide whether to buy more or just bd it out

Sorry hun! At least all the bd'ing you've been doing you know you're covered lol :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Let's hope so TTC! AF is due in 12 days anyways so I'll just have to see.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Let's hope so TTC! AF is due in 12 days anyways so I'll just have to see.

FX super tight for you!!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey ladies how is everyone today any more addicts give into their addiction and poas? lol

Dragonfly wow those lines are crazy confusing. Atleast you got bd in just incase. Fx this is your month. When do you normally do your ic opks?

Ttc- im not easily influenced lol im hoping vitex gets my cycles regulated so i have a better idea when af is expected and maybe if im actually late i will become a poas addict :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Hmm, kind of crampy (5dpo) and got emotional over a popular that usually has no effect.

But maybe it's just travel related fatigue...


----------



## labgal

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! We are back from the wedding weekend - those tears were definitely not two week wait related! 

I have the gyn appointment in a couple of hours. She's a new one for me since we moved states, hopefully all concerns will be addressed. I have a sneaking suspicion I am just normal and will likely come across as neurotic :lol:

6dpo for me today and I started ss last night when I fell asleep on dh at 9 and woke up with sore bb and crampy pelvis. I always have sore breasts post o so its really not too much of a sign for me other than its in a different area... But I think I'm just grasping at straws for now! 

:hugs: to you all... Looking for updates!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone today any more addicts give into their addiction and poas? lol
> 
> Dragonfly wow those lines are crazy confusing. Atleast you got bd in just incase. Fx this is your month. When do you normally do your ic opks?
> 
> Ttc- im not easily influenced lol im hoping vitex gets my cycles regulated so i have a better idea when af is expected and maybe if im actually late i will become a poas addict :haha:

I decided not to feed my poas addiction and didn't buy more opk's, we're just going to keep bd'ing every other day until the 15th. I usually do opk's from CD10 until I hit positive, but since my ultrasound on CD22 proved I was near ovulation the two positives I just hit I believe are true, especially with the side pains I had.



xanzaba said:


> Hmm, kind of crampy (5dpo) and got emotional over a popular that usually has no effect.
> 
> But maybe it's just travel related fatigue...

Could fatigue... could be good things. Fingers crossed it's good things:winkwink:



labgal said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! We are back from the wedding weekend - those tears were definitely not two week wait related!
> 
> I have the gyn appointment in a couple of hours. She's a new one for me since we moved states, hopefully all concerns will be addressed. I have a sneaking suspicion I am just normal and will likely come across as neurotic :lol:
> 
> 6dpo for me today and I started ss last night when I fell asleep on dh at 9 and woke up with sore bb and crampy pelvis. I always have sore breasts post o so its really not too much of a sign for me other than its in a different area... But I think I'm just grasping at straws for now!
> 
> :hugs: to you all... Looking for updates!

I love weddings, they're so fun! Best of luck at your gyno appointment, let us know how it goes. I'm sure you're normal as well (aside from the neurotic that we all share lol) but I hope that she will be proactive :) Fingers crossed for you labgal, you're already at 6dpo - almost there!!

AFM: DH was grabbing at me when I was doing dishes after breakfast and my nipples are so sore. When he apologized I told him it's a good thing, hopefully that means the egg released. So he got excited and rubbing my tummy saying "go egg go! find the swimmers!" I'm really nervous how the 15th will turn out for us!


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal- your wedding? If so, congrats!

Dragonfly- your DH sounds too cute :)


----------



## xanzaba

Oh and popular song...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

What was the song Xanzaba? DH has become infinitely sweeter after our gyno appointment, and has began to state how he really hopes we're pregnant by Christmas. Although he has moments where he goes into complete panic about it all lol


----------



## labgal

Bah xan now I have that song stuck in my head! Hehe! 

Everything was fine at the appointment, all looks and feels normal, no signs of endo or anything like that. She said if we aren't pregnant in another 4 months then insurance will cover further investigation but since I'm getting positive opk around the same day every month there's likely no O problems.... she said she expects to see us sooner than the four months with a bfp so her hope is giving me hope! 

Not my wedding BTW - one of our friends. Our wedding was in May. This one brought back those wonderful memories though! 

Dragonfly its funny your dh said go egg go - mine does almost the same thing at O time "the egg laying dance" where he bobbles around me rubbing my stomach singing about eggs and super sperm :ROFL: so glad to have him because he's very positive and supportive - every month is the month it will be to him and he takes on all house jobs he thinks may be "dangerous" like changing kitty litter and such. We are lucky to have dhs like that! 

TTC & leetie - what's up in your worlds?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

labgal said:


> Bah xan now I have that song stuck in my head! Hehe!
> 
> Everything was fine at the appointment, all looks and feels normal, no signs of endo or anything like that. She said if we aren't pregnant in another 4 months then insurance will cover further investigation but since I'm getting positive opk around the same day every month there's likely no O problems.... she said she expects to see us sooner than the four months with a bfp so her hope is giving me hope!
> 
> Not my wedding BTW - one of our friends. Our wedding was in May. This one brought back those wonderful memories though!
> 
> Dragonfly its funny your dh said go egg go - mine does almost the same thing at O time "the egg laying dance" where he bobbles around me rubbing my stomach singing about eggs and super sperm :ROFL: so glad to have him because he's very positive and supportive - every month is the month it will be to him and he takes on all house jobs he thinks may be "dangerous" like changing kitty litter and such. We are lucky to have dhs like that!
> 
> TTC & leetie - what's up in your worlds?

I'm so glad to hear you had a good gyno appointment! She's very correct, I have faith that you'll be back in there soon with a bfp!! 

We're wedding month twins! We were married in May too :) Haha I like the super sperm comment your dh makes. So thankful that our dh's are amazing. Although mine hasn't felt like it was our month up until now, he's pretty certain this will be it and I hope he's right! Can't wait until bfp so I don't have to clean the kitty litter anymore:rofl:


----------



## labgal

Yay for may weddings! What day were you two? We were the 18th. Hard to believe its been half a year already!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We were on the 22nd! :) So crazy that it's almost been half a year. Time really does fly when you're having fun:haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone today any more addicts give into their addiction and poas? lol
> 
> Dragonfly wow those lines are crazy confusing. Atleast you got bd in just incase. Fx this is your month. When do you normally do your ic opks?
> 
> Ttc- im not easily influenced lol im hoping vitex gets my cycles regulated so i have a better idea when af is expected and maybe if im actually late i will become a poas addict :haha:

Vitex seemed to really help me when I took it regularly so hopefully it does the same for you! FX hun!



labgal said:


> Bah xan now I have that song stuck in my head! Hehe!
> 
> Everything was fine at the appointment, all looks and feels normal, no signs of endo or anything like that. She said if we aren't pregnant in another 4 months then insurance will cover further investigation but since I'm getting positive opk around the same day every month there's likely no O problems.... she said she expects to see us sooner than the four months with a bfp so her hope is giving me hope!
> 
> Not my wedding BTW - one of our friends. Our wedding was in May. This one brought back those wonderful memories though!
> 
> Dragonfly its funny your dh said go egg go - mine does almost the same thing at O time "the egg laying dance" where he bobbles around me rubbing my stomach singing about eggs and super sperm :ROFL: so glad to have him because he's very positive and supportive - every month is the month it will be to him and he takes on all house jobs he thinks may be "dangerous" like changing kitty litter and such. We are lucky to have dhs like that!
> 
> TTC & leetie - what's up in your worlds?

Glad everything went well, hopefully you will get your bfp sooner than that!! 

It's nice having supportive people. I don't share my craziness with my fiancee. He knows I do all the crazy stuff and he's just like ok if it happens and ok if not. We are both in school so he's not in a rush, but I am. Being 33 I'm getting worried. :( 

I took another test and I think I'm imagining a very VERY faint second line lol. I really think I want it so bad that it may not be there. I'm going to test again tomorrow and see. It's past the 10 min mark so taking a pic would be pointless now I will share tomorrow if I see the same invisible line lol. It's strange because if I go by the second smiley that wasn't confirmed with temps today would be the day AF was due that's why I think I'm seeing things in my head. We will see tomorrow. I've had creamy cm off and on and then last night ewcm. Tired of confusion already! GL to you ladies that will be testing soon, FX!!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I have to share so all of you can laugh as hard as I am. So apparently while I was sleeping I took off my earrings and put them on my table. Now I have worn these earrings and never taken them off except to clean them for well over a year now and suddenly last night I must of had a crazy dream and took them off. I was searching the bed looking for them and looked on my table and there they were lmbo. I'm seriously cracking up here hahahahaha.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - You're only 33, don't stress too much! You MUST post a picture of tomorrow's test! I will line gaze with you! I think that you had a faint line today is extremely promising and cannot wait for tomorrow's test :)

What a crazy night! I wonder what in your dream made you take them off lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - You're only 33, don't stress too much! You MUST post a picture of tomorrow's test! I will line gaze with you! I think that you had a faint line today is extremely promising and cannot wait for tomorrow's test :)
> 
> What a crazy night! I wonder what in your dream made you take them off lol

I've heard so much that after 35 our eggs have very bad quality etc so I'm starting to freak. I will def post a pic tomorrow. My boobs hurt so bad today. I left to go to the store and was gone for an hour and came back with cm all in my undies. So I guess it could be AF coming or I'm just now ovulating or something. And LOL I don't have a clue what I would have had a dream about that made me take off my earrings. It just struck me as hilarious. I laughed and laughed. I'm officially going crazy haha.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I've heard so much that after 35 our eggs have very bad quality etc so I'm starting to freak. I will def post a pic tomorrow. My boobs hurt so bad today. I left to go to the store and was gone for an hour and came back with cm all in my undies. So I guess it could be AF coming or I'm just now ovulating or something. And LOL I don't have a clue what I would have had a dream about that made me take off my earrings. It just struck me as hilarious. I laughed and laughed. I'm officially going crazy haha.

Aw, you've got 2 more years before stressing! I think your bfp is right around the corner, I can't wait to see tomorrow's test! :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> I've heard so much that after 35 our eggs have very bad quality etc so I'm starting to freak. I will def post a pic tomorrow. My boobs hurt so bad today. I left to go to the store and was gone for an hour and came back with cm all in my undies. So I guess it could be AF coming or I'm just now ovulating or something. And LOL I don't have a clue what I would have had a dream about that made me take off my earrings. It just struck me as hilarious. I laughed and laughed. I'm officially going crazy haha.
> 
> Aw, you've got 2 more years before stressing! I think your bfp is right around the corner, I can't wait to see tomorrow's test! :)Click to expand...

I'm really nervous lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Don't be nervous! Every lady in this thread has their fingers and toes crossed for you TTC, no matter what we're holding in with you!


----------



## xanzaba

Aw, TTC :hugs: 

I'm 35 and we've been trying for 2 years, so I know the feeling, but it's important not to let the numbers stress you out. I've been in school/training forever and couldn't think about having a baby until a couple of years ago and I was a bit worried about my age. But when we went to RE he called me young! They have tests you can do to check your egg quality and ovarian reserve. Both tests were fine.

Besides, it sounds like you might not have to worry anymore!


----------



## florence_

urghhhh im so full of cold/flu I cant leave the house to buy a PG test!! mums coming over to bring me paracetamol and fresh juice etc, she asked if there was anything else I needed, really wanted to say yeah a pg test lol but didn't, and now that means ill have to wait to test till thurs which will be cd 15!! due on tomorrow maybe I wont need a test lol x


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, Florence feel better, and good luck!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey guys i gotta run but wanted to say have a great positive day!

My wedding was may 17th!


----------



## florence_

ok sooooo... today 13dpo I caved in ... I bought a cheapo early response test, it said read in 5 mins and can take upto 15 so im cautious because I got a faint line that turned very obvious by 20mins!! im cautious cause its a cheapo, it was afternoon pee and ive been drinking loads of fluids to try and get over my cold but.... its a sort of BFP for meeee!! babydust to rub off on u all please!! xx


----------



## xanzaba

Oooh!


----------



## labgal

Yay flo ! That's awesome! Congrats! 

Leetie - this year? If so that's crazy we have 3 weddings within a week on this thread :) 

TTC I want your bfp already! 

Xan & dragonfly how's the tww going today for you guys? 

7 dpo for me today and I had pretty strong cramping earlier but it seems to have subsided some, but now have a crazy head cold I didn't have until about an hour ago... Stuffy nose and major dizziness/floaty feeling. Disproportionately pissed about some work stuff that a guy I was training royally ruined while I was gone. I started crying about it because now we have to order all new stuff that comes out of my costs and influences numbers. I started crying about it, so lame, but the girls cheered me up! Working to stay positive!

Update me ladies!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my goodness Florence!! Congratulations! 

Leetie - Yay for another May wedding!! :)

TTC - Come on TTC body, give that bfp!

Labgal - I'm sorry you had a rough day at work:hugs: Thank goodness you had girls there to cheer you up! 7dpo already, you're halfway there:happydance: Excited for your testing!

AFM: Only 3dpo today. O is definitely confirmed because my face is broken out still (booo) and my nipples are freaky sore. They're poking way far out from my boobs too, a little longer than my pinkie nail! I showed DH and he was like "what's wrong with them!" :dohh: Just 10 more days until I test, I'm getting nervous!


----------



## florence_

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Oh my goodness Florence!! Congratulations!
> 
> Leetie - Yay for another May wedding!! :)
> 
> TTC - Come on TTC body, give that bfp!
> 
> Labgal - I'm sorry you had a rough day at work:hugs: Thank goodness you had girls there to cheer you up! 7dpo already, you're halfway there:happydance: Excited for your testing!
> 
> AFM: Only 3dpo today. O is definitely confirmed because my face is broken out still (booo) and my nipples are freaky sore. They're poking way far out from my boobs too, a little longer than my pinkie nail! I showed DH and he was like "what's wrong with them!" :dohh: Just 10 more days until I test, I'm getting nervous!

hehe that made me giggle "whats wrong with them" lol, my DH would say that sort of thing, never reassurance like, oh yeah don't worry just something like eeew or whats wrong with them!! xx


----------



## labgal

Aww hehe, I always get post O sore and itchy boobs... So annoying! If it makes you feel better mine have turned purple on the tips, a blood flow thing I guess...? DH told me not to be self conscious and that he'd love my boobs no matter what color they are lol. Glad he's not picky!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Not saying my hubby is picky but he sure was shocked at the sight of my nipples. He asked if I needed some cream or something for them:dohh: 

Today should be our bd day if we stick to bd'ing every other day, but I just don't feel up to it! Since I'm pretty certain I've O'd I think I can take the day off of sex:haha:


----------



## labgal

Oh not saying he is! I'm sure he'd love them in anyway way/shape/form! Its sweet that he worries about you like that hehe :)

Take the night (or day depending on where you are) off if you aren't feeling up to it! May be a good idea to take a little break so it doesn't feel scheduled, and if it happens it happens :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Aw, TTC :hugs:
> 
> I'm 35 and we've been trying for 2 years, so I know the feeling, but it's important not to let the numbers stress you out. I've been in school/training forever and couldn't think about having a baby until a couple of years ago and I was a bit worried about my age. But when we went to RE he called me young! They have tests you can do to check your egg quality and ovarian reserve. Both tests were fine.
> 
> Besides, it sounds like you might not have to worry anymore!

Thanks for sharing, makes me feel a little better!




Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Don't be nervous! Every lady in this thread has their fingers and toes crossed for you TTC, no matter what we're holding in with you!

Awwwy thanks! I tested but it's def bfn. The only way to see a line is holding the light behind it and I'm guessing there's something inside that's causing that. Gosh I wish AF would come already.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

florence_ said:


> ok sooooo... today 13dpo I caved in ... I bought a cheapo early response test, it said read in 5 mins and can take upto 15 so im cautious because I got a faint line that turned very obvious by 20mins!! im cautious cause its a cheapo, it was afternoon pee and ive been drinking loads of fluids to try and get over my cold but.... its a sort of BFP for meeee!! babydust to rub off on u all please!! xx

YAY!! Congrats hun!


----------



## labgal

TTC - I've definitely seen that shadow line before... like... If I just hold it with a floodlight behind it I can totally see a hint of a line! 

But I'm not giving up hope that you'll get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I took a pic but I feel sure it's a bfn.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 5









test2.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> TTC - I've definitely seen that shadow line before... like... If I just hold it with a floodlight behind it I can totally see a hint of a line!
> 
> But I'm not giving up hope that you'll get your bfp this cycle!

Yep that's what it was. I popped the test open and took pics.


----------



## labgal

I think I can kind of see the shadow but it might be my mind filling in the blank... :( doesn't look positive YET. Maybe give it a few more days and see what happens. Some people don't get their bfp until 6 weeks!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> I think I can kind of see the shadow but it might be my mind filling in the blank... :( doesn't look positive YET. Maybe give it a few more days and see what happens. Some people don't get their bfp until 6 weeks!

That's the strip out of the test. I took it out and laid it on the computer because I thought I was seeing a shadow in the test. I will wait a little longer and test again but being patient isn't something I do easily lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So I had to run to the store really quick wasn't even thinking and took an IC opk brushed my teeth looked at it and the second line was pretty dark already then I ran out the door now I'm kicking myself in th's butt because it will be wayyyyy after 10 mins when I make it back with all this traffic ughhhh. Why do I torture myself lol. although I'm pretty excited that the IC FINALLY changed for me haha. So could I just now be O'ing even though temps confirmed before? My boobs are really hurting yesterday and now today and lots of cm too so maybe??


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gosh TTC I wish I had something better to say :( Still hoping for you though!


----------



## xanzaba

That's crazy that all you ladies got married at the same time.

TTC- I can kind of see a line.

6 dpo and the only thing I'm really noticing is white, creamy cm (sorry if tmi). The cramps I had yesterday went away. Also, I'm really tired, but that could be the whole daylight savings time effect.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Just as I suspected I got home and my lines are pretty dang dark on the opk but its wayyyyyy past my 10 minutes. So I'm gonna do another opk later tonight n tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> That's crazy that all you ladies got married at the same time.
> 
> TTC- I can kind of see a line.
> 
> 6 dpo and the only thing I'm really noticing is white, creamy cm (sorry if tmi). The cramps I had yesterday went away. Also, I'm really tired, but that could be the whole daylight savings time effect.

I don't know because I stopped looking, the longer I looked the more my mind made an invisible line lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> That's crazy that all you ladies got married at the same time.
> 
> TTC- I can kind of see a line.
> 
> 6 dpo and the only thing I'm really noticing is white, creamy cm (sorry if tmi). The cramps I had yesterday went away. Also, I'm really tired, but that could be the whole daylight savings time effect.

It is really neat that we're all May ladies newlyweds!

I'm thinking daylight savings is making me raelly tired too, I'm already ready for bed and it's only 7pm :sleep:



TTC n Hopeful said:


> Just as I suspected I got home and my lines are pretty dang dark on the opk but its wayyyyyy past my 10 minutes. So I'm gonna do another opk later tonight n tomorrow.

Let us know how the opk turns out tonight, I hope it gives you better answers.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I went and got dollar tree opk's and took another one. This is just now. What the heck is going on?!?! I can clearly see the test line is way darker than the control. I'm really confused now. Dang these tests lol.
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Holy cow that is a dark test line! Maybe your body failed to ovulate previously so you're gearing up to do it again?


----------



## Liz_N

ttc- could it be your just now ovulating? I would suggest booking an appointment with your gyn and asking her to monitor one of your cycles through ultrasounds. That way you can be super sure when your ovulating.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Holy cow that is a dark test line! Maybe your body failed to ovulate previously so you're gearing up to do it again?




Liz_N said:


> ttc- could it be your just now ovulating? I would suggest booking an appointment with your gyn and asking her to monitor one of your cycles through ultrasounds. That way you can be super sure when your ovulating.

Now you see why I'm confused lol. Could that be possible even when temps confirmed it before? And then the spotting doesn't make sense right? I thought HPT's should show if you're preggo and getting pos opk's so maybe I am just now O'ing. Nothing would surprise me out of this cycle. Just in case we got to bd'ing lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yeah stick to bd'ing for sure. I wonder if you're about to O... do you think you'll be getting insurance any time soon? An ultrasound would definitely help figuring out what on earth is going on with ovulation.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Yeah stick to bd'ing for sure. I wonder if you're about to O... do you think you'll be getting insurance any time soon? An ultrasound would definitely help figuring out what on earth is going on with ovulation.

Yes we've been looking into insurance. I will be so glad because this is exhausting lol. I'm going to test again tomorrow hpt and opk and see what happens. Right now I'm passing out for the night. I will update as soon as I test tomorrow. Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## Leetie13

We got married May 17th 2013 :)

Ttc wow im sorry your so confused and still in limbo like dragonfly said keep bding just incase.

Labgal glas your appointment went well i hope the doc was right and you will get your bfp soon.

Sorry i havent been on much been busy. DH owns his own business hes remodeling a house( new floors, new kitchen, new bathroom, adding a bathroom) so ive been with him everyday.


----------



## labgal

TTC that's very confusing! I agree that it could be you were gearing up to O and never Od , or I have heard of rare circumstances when people have 2 Os a week apart but that's typically a result of medication? And it may just be hearsay. It could be that the opk is acting like a pos preg test but you would have a pos actual hpt if that was the case. Definitely keep bding ! I'm sorry for all the frustration you are experiencing! 

Leetie - that sounds fun to me! Is your dh a contractor? We are diy-ers, just about finished remodeling our bathroom, doing the kitchen next, which I am super excited for - we bought the house last year knowing we were going to gut those two areas, and I can't wait to get rid of the 1960s/70s horror show that is the kitchen!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Wishing you the best of luck, just keep bd'ing! When you and OH get insurance I would go get an ultrasound done when you think you're O'ing to see what's going on in there.

Leetie - That sounds really neat! When we eventually own a home we plan to be diy-ers but for now we're in apartment where we have no creative freedom.

I'm surprised how many of us May ladies are here!:happydance: It was a beautiful month to get married :)


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal hes not licensed but hes been doing this kind of work since he was really young. He can do just about anything electrical,plumbing, building. he is is very talented and he does what he loves which is important.

May was beautiful I couldnt have asked for a more perfect beautiful day there were only about 20 people there we rented a house on virgina beach right on the beach and got married on the beach its was perfect.

so yesterdays opk was dark but not positive im pretty sure im close though ive been a little crampy and today ewcm. we will deffinately bd tonight and if my opk is positive today we will bd tomorrow and the next couple days to be sure.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw your beach wedding sounds so romantic Leetie :) Your bd'ing plan sounds excellent and I hope you catch that egg! Lots of luck and dust!!


----------



## labgal

Leetie - there's nothing more important than doing what you love! I think people get too caught up in what sounds glamorous rather than finding something theyare passionate about. Trade professions are really satisfying because you can look at what you have done and say I Built That, its remarkable! Your DH sounds like mine in a way - he is electrically certified and worked as a plumbers apprentice for a time but isn't cert in plumbing or woodworking, etc. But he can still do all those things and he's been teaching me as well. And I might mention its damn sexy! Love it when dh is all greasy! 

Your wedding sounds awesome and very romantic too! We had a fairly small one, too. On the lawn of an old inn my grandparents use to take my parents and I to when they were alive :) and dh wore his fathers ashes in a phylactory so he would be there too. lots of flowers everywhere under the sun!

How about you dragonfly? What was your wedding like? :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Ok ladies here's the test today. Am I crazy or is there a line there????
 



Attached Files:







newtest.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Those weddings sound amazing, hopefully mine will be too one day!! I think we are just going to keep bd'ing and see if the imaginary line I see pops up in a couple of days. No more hpts till Saturday. But I'm going to take a opk to see if it's still positive tonight. That should give me some answers if it disappears again.


----------



## labgal

I can't see it lovie though it is a bit dark :(


----------



## florence_

I can see a faint line I can I can!! x


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> I can't see it lovie though it is a bit dark :(

I can only barely see it, I put it on countdowntopregnancy.com and used the tools and can see there's a line there but I'm not getting my hopes up till Saturday. If it's really there it should be darker by Saturday. Here's the image. I clicked on greyscale and see the line but not really on the invert. Click lighten and you can see it there too. 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=194728


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

florence_ said:


> I can see a faint line I can I can!! x

Are you sure? I'm not really crazy? lol.


----------



## florence_

yes ive used this test so I do know where it shud be but I can see a mark, definitely I wouldn't lie to u I even tilted my laptop and wiped the screen to make sure, its veeery faint but I can c something, and I usually don't reply if I think I cant c it cause I feel mean saying so (not that it is mean) if it was mine id think I saw a line is what im saying. I clicked on the other link I cant see it inverted but I can see on the pic I replied to xx


----------



## labgal

Ohhh I can see it with the grey scale! Its very faint but I do see it!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

florence_ said:


> yes ive used this test so I do know where it shud be but I can see a mark, definitely I wouldn't lie to u I even tilted my laptop and wiped the screen to make sure, its veeery faint but I can c something, and I usually don't reply if I think I cant c it cause I feel mean saying so (not that it is mean) if it was mine id think I saw a line is what im saying. I clicked on the other link I cant see it inverted but I can see on the pic I replied to xx

lol you sound like me with the test I tilted it all different ways and seen it finally but I can't see it inverted either. I can see it when clicking greyscale and lighten but not on inverted.


----------



## labgal

Oh and for symptom spotting the cramps haven't really return, every now and then I get a little wave of light cramping but nothing noteworthy really. 

I did notice a change in my CM I haven't had any cycle - though probably tmi it smells different, starting yesterday. Kind of hard to describe. Its not a bad or gross smell like I have an infection or anything... Its like butteryish. OK, that does make it sound gross lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Ohhh I can see it with the grey scale! Its very faint but I do see it!

So 2 ppl see it and I'm officially not crazy, unless we all are lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Oh and for symptom spotting the cramps haven't really return, every now and then I get a little wave of light cramping but nothing noteworthy really.
> 
> I did notice a change in my CM I haven't had any cycle - though probably tmi it smells different, starting yesterday. Kind of hard to describe. Its not a bad or gross smell like I have an infection or anything... Its like butteryish. OK, that does make it sound gross lol.

How many dpo are you?? And all the stuff we've all shared I'm starting to think nothing is TMI anymore haha. I'm confused? Is it a buttery color or buttery smelling? lol.


----------



## labgal

You definitely aren't crazy! Can't speak for myself though ;) I'm 9dpo today, I thought I was 8dpo but I just looked at the calendar and realized I was a day further along than I thought! Woohoo. 

Kind of both, to answer...but mostly I meant in smell but now that you mention it is kind of like a very pale yellowish too. I'd think it was dietary but I don't even eat butter! I cook with olive oil!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> You definitely aren't crazy! Can't speak for myself though ;) I'm 9dpo today, I thought I was 8dpo but I just looked at the calendar and realized I was a day further along than I thought! Woohoo.
> 
> Kind of both, to answer...but mostly I meant in smell but now that you mention it is kind of like a very pale yellowish too. I'd think it was dietary but I don't even eat butter! I cook with olive oil!

The TTC journey eventually makes all of us crazy hehe. I have read threads about a yellowish discharge but I can't remember what they said about it. Mine has all been creamy white like lotion and ewcm so I'm not sure about it. As for it smelling buttery that's strange especially since you don't eat butter. I would say google but that will only make you crazy lol. YAY for 9dpo. When is AF due??


----------



## labgal

Rofl I already googled! A different smell does apparently happen to some people so hopefully its a good sign! I know its def not an infection as I was at gyn Monday and I'm all clear, no yeast or bv. AF is due Monday. So close yet so far..


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Rofl I already googled! A different smell does apparently happen to some people so hopefully its a good sign! I know its def not an infection as I was at gyn Monday and I'm all clear, no yeast or bv. AF is due Monday. So close yet so far..

hahaha. Between my google addiction and my poas addiction I'm doomed to stay confused. Hopefully the next few days fly by!! FX for you hun!! Let's hope this is the lucky bfp thread. Florence got hers now time for the rest of us!!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC!!! Wow, such exciting news. I can't believe I was so busy today I haven't had a chance to check in on my ladies! I see a faint line. Are you going to test again soon? Go in for a blood test?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> TTC!!! Wow, such exciting news. I can't believe I was so busy today I haven't had a chance to check in on my ladies! I see a faint line. Are you going to test again soon? Go in for a blood test?

I'm very cautious because I'm not so sure about it so I'm going to test again on Saturday. About to do another opk and see what happens. Really sore boobs today ahhh!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

This is way after the time. I knew better than to look at it lol. And you can definitely see it on invert now but it doesn't count being so long after ugh. Hurry up Saturday!!! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=194801
 



Attached Files:







newnew.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xanzaba

Well, they say evaps don't have any color. So, if it is tinted, that may be the real deal... Hard to say from photo though


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So here's the opk I just took. The positive happened within seconds. Craziness. I'm sending 3 pics. first one is after 15 seconds, second 30secs and third after 3 mins. I've NEVER seen an opk change positive as the dye was going. How fast do you ladies normally get a positive opk?? Grasping at straws huh? lol
 



Attached Files:







15.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 1









30.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 1









3min.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - I think I'll be off buttered toast for a few days:haha:

TTC - This is very exciting! Looking forward to Saturday!! :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well ladies, apparently it was a shadow yesterday because I tested again and it's clearly bfn. So I guess I'm just now ovulating, I deleted my first positive opk from FF and going to see if they confirm this O. I'm forgetting all the crap that happened earlier this cycle and starting from now hopefully it will make sense now. Gonna do another opk later on and go from there. Hope you ladies are doing better than me!! I'm on cd57 and just now O'ing, craziness ughhhhh!!!


----------



## Liz_N

ttc- I really think that last pregnancy test was positive...and I was thinking don't usually OPKs show positive when you're actually pregnant? I would go get checked out just to be sure. I went ahead and looked at it on countdowntopregnancy as well and it definitely looks like a line to me.

In other news I'm so happy to announce that I've gotten my long awaited BFP. :). I'm only now starting to accept it but it's true and it's happening. 

I wish you all lots of BabyDust. I'll go ahead and keep up with all of you but in the next few days I might not be commenting much...hoping to get to see my OBGYN tomorrow and maybe get an ultrasound done.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC the last one did look positive to me as well, and as Liz said opk's show up positive in early pregnancy sometimes. I wonder if you have a Planned Parenthood or something similar where they give discounted pregnancy tests? Or at least they did when I was in high school, they may have changed by now.

Liz I'm so happy about your bfp! And I'm excited for when you get an ultrasound done :) Healthy and happy 9 months to you my dear


----------



## xanzaba

Liz_N, this is great! Congratulations!

TTC, I agree. I would be cautiously optimistic. I hope you are wrong :)


----------



## labgal

Yayyyy so happy for you Liz! Congrats!! H&H 9 months!! Keep us updated. 

TTC - Are you sure its just that you are ovulating? I agree w the other ladies... that last hpt looked pretty positive to me. 

How is everyone doing today? Any symptoms to speak of? 

AFM 10 dpo; headaches I have been having since a few dpo continuing. Temple headaches. I normally get the foreheady kind. Runny nose and sneezy, probably linked with the headaches. 

Keep smelling weird things. In particular I am smelling something like blood. Doesn't look like I have a bloody nose, but with all the other things it's possibly a sinus infection of some kind. Also smelled ladybugs. You know how they have that weird, distinct smell? And dirt. 

Fairly emo, likely impending AF. I got all cranky with DH because he didn't eat the Kashi bar I gave to him yesterday and started crying... really? Haha. I apologized for the irrationality...

DH is calling me butterbox :(( lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal this is sounding good for you! haha when I first read that you smelt blood I thought of asking if you were becoming a vampire, just kidding of course:haha: I hope this is it for you!! So exciting that you're already 10dpo! 9

I had an emotional moment this morning, when I woke up I started to cry thinking this wont be our cycle and that I should stop getting my hopes up. DH dragged me out of those thoughts pretty quick though :) Ugh only 5dpo, last night I felt like the tww was flying but today feels like I'm stuck in slow motion.

Fingers crossed for us all!! 

I hope Newlywed pops in and let's us know how she's doing:flower:


----------



## labgal

Aww dragonfly <3. We have to keep the flame of hope burning every month! It's never over until the witch or AF shows and I'm feeling very good for you this month! :hugs: 

5 DPO, you're almost halfway there!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Labgal<3 It's true, not over till the witch shows! Almost halfway :) I should find something to make me busier until then lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!! I'm going to test Saturday and see what happens. I've been asleep all day so I haven't done another opk. The only thing I've seen about pos opks in early pregnancy said an hpt should show pos as Well. As for the hpt I really think what we seen was a thing inside the test because today I took it apart and nothing. Anddddd congrats Liz!!!!! I hope you have h&h 9 months!! Lab sounds pretty promising!! FX crossed for you!


----------



## Leetie13

labgala- omgoodness your dh calling you butterbox just made my day. sorry but that is funny lol :hugs: Your ss sounds hopeful i know its still early i hope this is it though.

ttc- ugh these darn test why cant things just be 100% yes or no. though i bet we would find reasons to say they were wrong :haha:

dragongfly- 5dpo woohoo im sorry you were down this morning its hard to keep a pma when ttc but dont worry i have faith you will get your bfp soon.

Liz- congratulations! :happydance: i will pray for you to have a happy and healthy 9 months. keep us updated when you can.

afm i am cd 11 still no positive opk. the one i took at cd 9 that was dark i think it was a fluke because i took it while dh was in the shower and im thinking the steam affected it because the one i took the next day was a lot lighter but todays is darker than yester and i keep getting a pain around the left ovary and watery/slightly ewcm so hopefully getting closer.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Fingers and toes are crossed for Saturday.

Leetie - I'm hoping to, it feels awful when I get all mopey about it because I know there are ladies that have tried longer and have worse things going on than just striking out around O time.

It sounds like your +opk is coming soon, maybe the CD9 being a little dark was a hint that your getting close. Fingers crossed my dear!


----------



## florence_

Ttc what tests are u using!? Try a different brand like a free or something the hpts might not be sensitive enough maybe? Hell pee on 5 different lol x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

florence_ said:


> ]Hell pee on 5 different lol x

This made me laugh:haha: But she's totally legit, use some different tests and see how they look!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I tried the FRER the first day I think it was Tuesday. Now yesterday and today I've used the dollar tree tests. Here's day 3 of what I would say is a positive opk. Opinions? Yes or no? Again it was instantly this dark while the ink was still going.
 



Attached Files:







3rd Night.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## florence_

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I tried the FRER the first day I think it was Tuesday. Now yesterday and today I've used the dollar tree tests. Here's day 3 of what I would say is a positive opk. Opinions? Yes or no? Again it was instantly this dark while the ink was still going.

that's defo a positive opk x


----------



## xanzaba

Hey ladies- so much excitement. I can barely wait. Labgal, go go bfp symptoms! Leetie, come on OPK!

I am having a rather, um, uncomfortable symptom(?). Went for dinner last night with a friend, and by the time I got home my stomach was all grumbly and bloated and have had gas from last night to this morning. Well, I am traveling for work starting tomorrow and staying with my boss. Let's just say that I hope this resolves before then!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Hey ladies- so much excitement. I can barely wait. Labgal, go go bfp symptoms! Leetie, come on OPK!
> 
> I am having a rather, um, uncomfortable symptom(?). Went for dinner last night with a friend, and by the time I got home my stomach was all grumbly and bloated and have had gas from last night to this morning. Well, I am traveling for work starting tomorrow and staying with my boss. Let's just say that I hope this resolves before then!

lol that doesn't sound fun! Hope it eases up.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC that is a definite positive opk! :sex::sex::sex:!!

Xanzaba - Does not sound fun! Hopefully it'll go away before traveling and staying with your boss. Although it does make me think of this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLUSfMIQ8Rk


----------



## Leetie13

wow ttc that looks really positive i hope you getting some good bding in lol are you still temping?

xan i hope your tummy feels better soon and have a good safe trip.


----------



## labgal

Eek Xan super uncomfortable! Joining those hoping it goes away for you! Drink lots of water! 

TTC that is way positive! Time to do the dance!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Sorry I had posted and deleted because I think I got my answer lol. Thanks ladies and yes we've been bd'ing, waiting on him now hehe.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well day 4 of pos opk. This doesn't make much sense but heck nothing this cycle has made any sense! Do you ladies think it's still positive?
 



Attached Files:







4th.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It does still look positive to me, how confusing. Maybe try using a different brand?:shrug: How are you feeling other than having positive opks?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> It does still look positive to me, how confusing. Maybe try using a different brand?:shrug: How are you feeling other than having positive opks?

I haven't used any other brands just the dollar tree. Tomorrow I will use my dip strips and the dollar tree and see how they compare. Haven't decided if I'm going to take the hpt or if it will be a waste. I have some weird pains/pressure in my lower tummy to the right, majorly tender bbs, huge bbs (a little over 4in bigger) and off and on nausea. But I'm telling myself to stop noticing things lol. How are you feeling??


----------



## florence_

that's defo a positive ttc! bloomin ek whats going on!! im frustrated for u! hope this is ur bfp ttc fxd for u xx


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies, I think it's better, at least controllable. I have another possible symptom or 2- I've been having vivid dreams. I woke from one of them with some weird tingling pain in my pelvic area right after a particularly vivid dream and thought " oh, fairy cramps!" I don't remember what the dream was about, but I was so sure they were fairy cramps, whatever those are...


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, and if horrible and gassy wasn't enough, I got my hair cut yesterday and the stylist told me I should switch to a shampoo that gets rid of oil! Definitely not usual for me- I wash my hair about every 3 days or it becomes too dry.

I dunno- what do you ladies think. Possible sign?


----------



## labgal

Hehe Xan I love the sound of fairy cramps! It adds a little adorable to the pain and annoyance ;p. I count anything that's out of the normal for your body as a potential sign! 

Monday is the day AF is due for me... struggling to get through these last couple of days. I have more symptoms but I really don't trust them at all. I'm exhausted and just looking for the wait to be over. I thought about testing tomorrow but I don't feel like dealing with the dissapointment...Just going to see if she comes as scheduled.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba I like the fairy cramps :) The oily hair that isn't normal for you I would say put in the good symptom list! A few of my girlfriends had oily hair when they got pregnant, oily and it grew faster.

Labgal lots of hugs for you!:hugs: My fingers are toes are crossed that af doesn't show and you'll get your bfp on Monday!

afm: I'm having crazy dreams that are really vivid but once I wake up I can't remember parts of them. Mild cramping now and then, tired a lot and some creamy cm. Right now I'm so tired I just want to crawl back into bed:sleep:


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck labgal and hope you have a fun, eventful weekend to keep your mind off it. I know what you mean about the disappointment being worse than the wait. I miscalculated and tested this morning, only to recalculate and realize the very faint line was still probably left over from the HCG trigger. Fortunately, staying with my boss I am unlikely to test again until I get back, if AF repellent doesn't work :)

Dragonfly, sound like promising signs.

I hope oily hair and gas are symptoms, otherwise I'm turning into an ogre! I'll be staying in a hotel with a pool, so maybe getting a little exercise will help with the digestive issues. And it'll also get me to wash my hair more often.

Baby dust and fairy cramps to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba I think exercise will help out your digestive track for sure:thumbup: Double points for extra hair washing because of the pool water!


----------



## labgal

Thanks Xan :) I hope your hints of a line were more than just leftovers from the shot! Good luck with your work trip! 

Dragonfly - I hear you... I want nothing more than a nice soft pillow! I hope our tiredness will result in BFPs!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan I agree, they say anything out of the ordinary is good signs of our hormones gearing up for pregnancy. 

Good luck Lab!! Hope the weekend flies by for you!

Dragonfly I hope those are good signs for you and your bfp comes soon!

afm I tested and bfn, still sore bbs, going to do another opk later and see if it's finally negative. My temp spiked yesterday and today so I'm thinking I am just now ovulating I sure hope so I'm ready to get off this rollercoaster ride lol. 

FX and lots of baby dust for you ladies!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Also I just noticed on FF if my temps are still up tomorrow I will get crosshairs so yep definitely O'ing yay!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal a bfp would definitely make this tiredness worth it. My gag reflex is wanting to kick in to certain smells, but I know it's too early for those symptoms. A girl can dream though :haha:

That's exciting TTC! I hope that you get your cross hairs so you can finally be in the tww and be done with this confusing ovulation time!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Labgal a bfp would definitely make this tiredness worth it. My gag reflex is wanting to kick in to certain smells, but I know it's too early for those symptoms. A girl can dream though :haha:
> 
> That's exciting TTC! I hope that you get your cross hairs so you can finally be in the tww and be done with this confusing ovulation time!

Thanks hun! I hope so too, hopefully the cross hairs stick this time!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I've got faith they will! It's too far through the cycle for your ovaries to back out now!:winkwink:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I officially give up this cycle! I don't know what to think anymore, I just did another opk and a dip strip. The opk is REALLY positive while the dip strip definitely negative. Does the confusion ever stop?! Seriously on the verge of tears because it's just too much. I need feedback, negative or positive I really need your opinions. Going to the dr isn't an option quite yet I realize that's the best thing I could do but not approved for insurance yet. I am adding the pic of the two tests.
 



Attached Files:







5th.jpg
File size: 78.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Right now I don't even know what to think! I would suggest maybe giving up on using opk's the rest of this cycle and just follow what your temps tell you. Other than that, I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

labgal- fingers crossed af stays away and you get your bfp!

xan- oily hair sounds like a good sign to me :)

ttc- yay for O lol

dragonfly- hopefully this tiredness is a good fx!

afm opks still not positive but ive been drinking a lot of tea so they are probably diluted but ive hadmore watery cm and twinges and still bding everyother day so hopefully i catch the eggy.


----------



## newlyweds2013

HI LADIES !!!!!!!!!
Wowowowow, so much going on since I last checked in !!!
I am so so sorry for not stopping by, but ever since I got my bfp I have been SOOOOOO terrified that something bad was going to happen. I have been worrying non stop (I know, not good), and I have avoided this website because I tried not NOT think of ttc/pregnancy/etc. But so far so good, thank god. Not quite sure how far I am (thinking 7 weeks), but my first ultrasound is on friday and my follow up doctors appt is that thursday after, so praying for good news !! 
BUT ENOUGHT ABOUT ME !!! How is everyone doing !?!??!!?
TTC, I see you have been having quite the hectic past month !!!! Have you been to a doctor to check in on everything ? 
I see one bfp !!!! Congrats Liz !!!!!
I am so hopeful that everyone else is going to get theirs soon as well :) !!!!
As for symptom spotting - it is basically impossible !!! I haven't even had that many symptoms since I found out ! But again, everyone is different, and I am lucky I have been avoiding morning sickness. The one thing I did notice right at the beginning, maybe even before my bfp, was that I had really really vivid and crazy sexual dreams !!!! Hahah. I know that sounds odd, but I was like wow, what's going on? lol. 
But anyways I am thinking of you all and praying for you !!!!!!! It will happen when you least expect it !!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed so great to hear from you!!

It's hard to stop worrying but lots of positive happy thoughts are coming your way that everything is alright and you don't have to stress. 

Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound! I hope you come back to give us another update :) Glad you've managed to steer clear of morning sickness! Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ladies that doesn't have any the whole pregnancy.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hiiiiii Newlywed!!!! I cant wait to hear about the ultrasound! My SIL never had morning sickness so maybe you will be lucky too. Definitely a hectic cycle for me, but no Dr. No insurance yet so I've just been dealing with the craziness. I'm going to take your advice Dragonfly and stop testing. I put all my positive opks into FF and still I will get cross hairs tomorrow as long as my temps are still up so that gives me some relief. Normally I'm a POAS addict but this is one time I'm happy to stop. FF says my test day is the 21St so for now I'm going to just sit back, relax and watch you ladies get lots of bfp's and pray I get one too!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That sounds like a good plan TTC. Fingers crossed that you'll get your croshairs that will lead to your bfp! Definitely thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

hey newlywed! I understand taking a break from bnb. thanks for the update and gl at the ultrasound appt. looking forward to another update.

ttc- i would deffinately stop testing and just try to take it easy for a little maybe all the stress is throwing your cycle off. maybe plan something fun and relaxing to do.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I am done testing lol. I got my crosshairs this morning and I'm 3dpo again even with putting in the last 2 days of positives so that makes me happy. It didn't make sense so I researched a little and it happens so I'm content now. Just going to relax and finally enjoy the dreaded 2ww lol. Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Leetie13

I really hope this is your month and you dont have to do any more opks :)

Im good finally got a little bit of a break today from working. Its really windy and cold out so im hanging inside by the fireplace.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> I really hope this is your month and you dont have to do any more opks :)
> 
> Im good finally got a little bit of a break today from working. Its really windy and cold out so im hanging inside by the fireplace.

Thanks! I'm so tired of testing, who knew that could happen lol. Glad you got a break. Cold and windy here too, no fun!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hey Ladies, just wanted to check in. Great to hear from Newlyweds. Happy & Healthy 9 months ahead!

I'm here at my conference where I need to be on, and just feeling off. I had a sore throat and cough last night, and have a headache, sore throat and feel feverish this morning. If this is a normal cold for me, I'll be just on target to lose my voice for my presentation Wednesday. Missing home and my normal life. A complete pity party- wah wah.

You know what would cheer me up- some bfp symptom spotting! Anyone?


----------



## labgal

Glad to hear you are doing well, Newlywed! Good luck at your doctor's appointment! 

How many dpo are you now, Xan? Wanted to let you know that I am also having oily hair when I typically need to douse it with shampoo and conditioner... I tend to have dry hair/skin but I am "shinier" the past few days. 

I don't have my typical AF acne nor am I having any cramps to speak of...still got the headache/runny nose and fatigue. 

I'm basically just waiting for the spotting to start. It's not uncommon for my AF to not come until the afternoon or evening so I just keep running to check and see if I'm out...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xanzaba - :hugs: Sorry you're not having a great time. I had such a vivid dream last night that DH and I had a son and he looked just like DH, in my dream he was maybe 5? Either way, it took all of my willpower not to take a test this morning.

Labgal - Don't be out! I'm holding onto to hopes that you'll get your bfp!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies :)

Labgal, oily hair too? That would be one heck of a coincidence.

Dragonfly, vivid dreams! Love it.

Took it easy today, still feeling a bit achy and have a low fever, but I took tons of vitamin C and drank lots of water. Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Leetie13

Hey xan i hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Labgal when are you planning to test?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hope you're feeling better soon Xan!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

YAY it's almost time for y'all to test, I can't wait!! I'm 4dpo and my temps dropped way below coverline ugh but other than that all is well here!


----------



## labgal

Morning ladies :) 

I hope you are feeling a little better today Xan. 

Still no AF for me yet. Feeling fairly sick to my stomach today, but I think its due to nasal drip. I infected DH too, my poor baby! 

I think I'll test tomorrow @16 dpo if no AF today but I'm not sure if I should use the IC or clearblue digital I have, or if I should get a frer ...its probably moot anyway...


----------



## labgal

And then after posting I couldn't help myself... Am I imagining? I also heard blue dye tests can be unreliable and this is after 10-15 min, not 5. Evap? 

https://imageshack.com/a/img202/2341/ippr.jpg


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> And then after posting I couldn't help myself... Am I imagining? I also heard blue dye tests can be unreliable and this is after 10-15 min, not 5. Evap?

I've read really bad things about blue dye tests because I fell victim to it so I went researching ugh. But I will say that looks positive to me!! I would definitely confirm with pink dye though just because all I've read. Yours looks like it has color so that looks pretty promising!!! If that's just an IC then a FRER would definitely confirm it because if you are like me u will spend the day wondering lol.


----------



## labgal

Yeah that's what I thought too. I'm going to see if AF arrives and test again later in the week if not. Idkw but I just don't feel optimistic.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too. I'm going to see if AF arrives and test again later in the week if not. Idkw but I just don't feel optimistic.

When is AF due? Today? If you were to get a FRER it should be pretty accurate. I know blue dye tests are horrible but your line looks thick and blue plus I'm guessing it's a IC which means there was no casing that would cause the blue dye to "stick" there. if that makes sense lol. Sorry it's 5am here and I'm up dealing with a gallbladder attack boooooo!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Not to give you false hope but I did read a lot that it was said to be false positives because blue dye tests are more sensitive and shows before other tests so the said positives could have been chemicals. But I also read that supposedly a man poas and got a positive on blue dye lol. Gotta love Google haha.


----------



## labgal

Ouch! I'm sorry your gall bladder is paining you! I hope you feel better! Yes it is an IC. AF was due yesterday, but I often don't start until the afternoon/evening. I would have expected some spotting by now at the least but no signs (IE last month POS OPK CD 20, O'd CD 21, same thing this month POS OPK CD 20, O CD 21, last month 14 dpo was spotting lightly throughout CD 14 and AF came in full CD 15; I am now on CD 15 no spotting of any kind or AF anything). I am however having some cramps...though I can't tell if it's my back that is radiating the pain or if it's "normal" cramping. I'll pick up a frer on my break at work and maybe take it tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Ouch! I'm sorry your gall bladder is paining you! I hope you feel better! Yes it is an IC. AF was due yesterday, but I often don't start until the afternoon/evening. I would have expected some spotting by now at the least but no signs (IE last month POS OPK CD 20, O'd CD 21, same thing this month POS OPK CD 20, O CD 21, last month 14 dpo was spotting lightly throughout CD 14 and AF came in full CD 15; I am now on CD 15 no spotting of any kind or AF anything). I am however having some cramps...though I can't tell if it's my back that is radiating the pain or if it's "normal" cramping. I'll pick up a frer on my break at work and maybe take it tomorrow with FMU.

It's ok, just something I ate. Thanks though! FX crossed for you, I have lots of hope that this is your cycle. Can't wait till tomorrow, super excited for you!! :test::test::dust:


----------



## Liz_N

Labgal- That looks very much like a positive to me. I tested with FMU and then EEU (early evening urine) on the same day to see the difference... my test in the evening had a much stronger line then the morning one.

The first picture (left) has all the dates and with which urine I tested. The second one (right) is a close up.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 7









001_opt.jpg
File size: 120.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## labgal

Oh wow Liz thank you so much for the picture progression! Mine does kind of look like yours when you tested on CD 15/16. Maybe it would be a good idea to do an evening test! I hope it gets darker...


----------



## Leetie13

omgoodness labgal i hope thats not an evap. i would deffinatley get a frer and test again. soon lol. 

ttc hope you feel better soon.

dragonfly hows your 2ww going?

afm still no positive opk they seem like they get a tiny bit darker everyday. ive had some ewcm but we have been bdging a lot lately so idk what me and whats left over but still bding every other sometimes a couple days in a row so i hope i still catch that egg.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal! Fingers and toes are crossed for you! I definitely see it in your picture, but I hate blue dye tests. Will you be testing again tomorrow morning? I'm getting excited for you :)

TTC - Hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Leetie - That's how I felt this cycle, I wasn't sure what was cm and what wasn't lol. Glad that your opk's are starting to get a little darker!

If I hadn't of been so nauseous when I got up this morning I probably would have tested. Feeling emotional and I had some nausea last night before bed and again this morning that it woke me up earlier than I intended to wake up. Thought af started but so far it's just lots of creamy cm... it's so hard not testing!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!! Those sound promising Dragonfly! FX for you!! Hope I can show restraint at 10dpo but it will be my mom's bday so I'm sure I will convince myself that it would be a great present lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh goodness TTC I don't know how I could not test on such a special date! Fingers crossed for you :)

If I hadn't been trying to hold back being sick all morning I probably would have tested:haha: It's like my body was saying no not yet! I only have one test left so I'm trying to hang onto it:dohh:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Oh goodness TTC I don't know how I could not test on such a special date! Fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> If I hadn't been trying to hold back being sick all morning I probably would have tested:haha: It's like my body was saying no not yet! I only have one test left so I'm trying to hang onto it:dohh:

My point exactly lol. Hate that you aren't feeling well. Crackers, bread, ginger ale, sprite and hot tea can be your best friend, hope feeling icky is just a sign of your soon to come BFP!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you TTC. I am starting to feel better, still feeling tired and sluggish though. Getting lots of doggy snuggles :) best medicine! Lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Thank you TTC. I am starting to feel better, still feeling tired and sluggish though. Getting lots of doggy snuggles :) best medicine! Lol

What kind of dog do you have? I have 2 pomeranians. My spoiled little babies. I love how they can always tell when I feel terrible, they are extra cuddly!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw how cute and fluffy! I have a Shiba Inu :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Aw how cute and fluffy! I have a Shiba Inu :)

They are cute and try to get away with too much because of it lol. I've never heard of those. I will have to use my dear friend Google when I get to a comp.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha, kinda like my dog. He knows he just needs to snuggle with mommy before he's out of trouble, daddy on the other hand.... he listens to my DH better:dohh: Although I've had our dog since before DH and I even dated.

I think BnB hates when I add pictures lol, they're always flipped!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0991.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly im sorry you werent feeling well like ttc said hopefully its a symptomand you get your bfp soon.

Ttct would be awesome if you got your bfp and it could be a belated bday present for your mom.

I have 4 dogs and dh's daughter who lives with us has one so i basically have 5. Mine are maltese lilly 7, golden retreiver cooper 6, australian shepherd sky 4 her and the golden had puppies i kept one so i have a australian retreiver titan 2. And my granddogger suzy is a st bernard great pyrenese mix and is about 8 months she is huge. I absolutley love all of them. They are such mood lifters and they are like my kids spoiled and get away with everything lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my goodness Leetie! You've got quite the doggy family :) I bet the golden aussies are adorable!! And I'm a sucker for st bernards lol. Thank goodness I see my grandparents regularly and get to love up their two dogs, they have an aussie/german shepard and a corgi/aussie - I have a special place in my heart for that corgi <3


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Haha, kinda like my dog. He knows he just needs to snuggle with mommy before he's out of trouble, daddy on the other hand.... he listens to my DH better:dohh: Although I've had our dog since before DH and I even dated.
> 
> I think BnB hates when I add pictures lol, they're always flipped!

awww how pretty!! 
Goodness Leetie!! I thought two dogs and a cat was a lot lol. I'm allergic to the cat but DF had him when we met so he just keeps him brushed and I'm OK. When I first moved from GA to WA we got the first pom Nikki then about 3 months later the girl we got her from asked if we wanted her sister because her bf was abusing her so of course I said definitely! So we have Lynx the cat, Nikki and Shylo.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw, poor girl getting abused :( So glad the woman who had her was able to get her to a better home and realize what was going on! Lynx, what a good name for a cat :)

My grandparents corgi was abused before they got him, so he still has insecurities, but he's such a love muffin!

Labgal I'm thinking of you! I wish morning would hurry up already:haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Aw, poor girl getting abused :( So glad the woman who had her was able to get her to a better home and realize what was going on! Lynx, what a good name for a cat :)
> 
> My grandparents corgi was abused before they got him, so he still has insecurities, but he's such a love muffin!
> 
> Labgal I'm thinking of you! I wish morning would hurry up already:haha:

I know it really breaks my heart. Shylo has seizures and suffers from severe separation anxiety. She has to be touching me at all times and when I leave home she lays at the door waiting on me to get back.Shylo is definitely a Momma's girl and Nikki is a daddy's girl. I was just thinking the same thing, isn't it morning yet I can't wait to hear how the test turned out!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Awwww! What a beautiful dog. Should have know all you ladies are animal lovers. All the best people are.

For now I can't have a dog (apartment) but I would love to have a labradoodle/goldendoodle. They are so sweet and floppy :) But truth be told, we will probably go with a shelter dog, if there are any non-pitt bull mixes. I know it's not the dog, it's how you train it, but For me it wouldn't be a good fit.

For now we have 2 birds. One, a sun conure likes to flip over on her back and play like a dog. Our other little guy, a green cheek, has the sweetest, craziest personality and is always trying to entertain us. He was from a shelter and it breaks my heart to think that he was neglected as a baby. He was terrified of his own shadow, and I had to read out loud to him every night for 2 months before he'd even come out of his cage. He's so tame now, he falls asleep on my shoulder, tucked into my hair.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Aw, glad she's in a good home with lots of love :)

Xanzaba - Dog lovers really are the best :) Bummer that you can't have one in your apartment :( Our landlord allowed us to have him because of his size so I'm glad for that :) Your birds sound very different than any bird I've ever met! It breaks my heart to think of your birdy being neglected, so sweet that you read to him every night.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Awwww! What a beautiful dog. Should have know all you ladies are animal lovers. All the best people are.
> 
> For now I can't have a dog (apartment) but I would love to have a labradoodle/goldendoodle. They are so sweet and floppy :) But truth be told, we will probably go with a shelter dog, if there are any non-pitt bull mixes. I know it's not the dog, it's how you train it, but For me it wouldn't be a good fit.
> 
> For now we have 2 birds. One, a sun conure likes to flip over on her back and play like a dog. Our other little guy, a green cheek, has the sweetest, craziest personality and is always trying to entertain us. He was from a shelter and it breaks my heart to think that he was neglected as a baby. He was terrified of his own shadow, and I had to read out loud to him every night for 2 months before he'd even come out of his cage. He's so tame now, he falls asleep on my shoulder, tucked into my hair.

Awwwwy that has to be the sweetest thing I've ever heard. You read to the bird, awwww. That's awesome!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Any natural remedies for heart burn ladies? I'm having an awful bout of it right now and have nothing in my medicine cabinet for it, as I never have heartburn :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Any natural remedies for heart burn ladies? I'm having an awful bout of it right now and have nothing in my medicine cabinet for it, as I never have heartburn :(

Crazy as it sounds, mustard! I eat plain mustard sandwiches and it works wonders!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Its so great you all rescued pets. Xan reading to your bird is the cutest thing ever. We have a lot of land and a big fenced in yard so i have plenty of room for dogs i would have 100 if i could but 4 is a lot already :) they all sleep in the house i dont like when people get dogs and keep them chained to a box. 2 of them sleep in my room. I would have them all in my bed but dh doesnt allow lol.

Dragonfly heartburn hmmm symptom? When are you planning to test?

Labgal where are you? :) i was hoping to catch your post before i left for the day and i cant use my phone to check my 13 yr old neice who is on our plan ran our data up for the month :haha:


----------



## labgal

Morning ladies! Quite a lot of chatter last night! I love that you all are animal people - me too! We have two kitties ourselves. Hero and Moogle - they are brothers from another father (a year apart), both tabbies. Hero has long fur and Mo has short. I adopted them from my parents Vet when one of her barn cats had kittens. I, too got them before DH and I were together and he's slightly allergic but he loves them like crazy, even if he pretends he doesn't sometimes ;p. 

Was out asleep at 8 o clock last night as we had to get up at 4:30 for special project at work. It was a struggle just to get through dinner! 

Took another test last night and it was basically the same as the one I posted earlier in the day, so not even worth the pictures... 16 DPO today and still no sign of AF in the slightest so I will test again tomorrow I think. I'd like something more conclusive looking than what I got before, and TBH I'm having some anxiety about testing because I want it to be glaringly positive. I can't shake the feeling that AF will somehow come even though I haven't been this late before...or that I didn't O even though I got a pos OPK on CD20. :shrug:

Dragonfly I really hope you feel better! What CD are you now?? Updates ladies! Tell me your situations so that I may ignore my own! :lol:

Update: I don't know, girls...I'm probably out. I'm not having spotting per say but I have some brown tinged CM going on. It's so light if I weren't inspecting it with a microscope I probably wouldn't notice but...sigh. If it is AF I'm not sure if I feel emotionally capable of TTC for a while. This would be a 36 day cycle, gone from 32 to 36 in the past 6 months :/ I just don't know.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I'll try that next time! I snacked on an apple and it seemed to work!

Leetie - I love dogs sleeping in bed lol. With today's bfn I'll be waiting until af is due/late.

Labgal - Brown spotting isn't a bad thing, I'm staying hopeful for you:hugs: Will you be testing again with an frer? Sending thoughts and dust your way

AFM: CD34/11dpo I tested this morning and got a bfn :( I feel discouraged and I'm trying to convince myself it's still too early, but with af due in two days I'm not doing a very good job at it.


----------



## labgal

It is too early! Don't get discouraged, Dragonfly :hugs: Most women don't get a BFP until 13.5 DPO at least! I know it can seem otherwise on the forums, but it's statistically not that likely to get a BFP at 11 dpo :) 

I only had the one wipe of very light brown so far so :/ idk what it means. I'm not sure if it was a result of DH and I DTD this morning or impending doom. I guess I will probably find out by tomorrow either way. If AF doesn't show by the morning I'll either use FRER or a drugstore EPT I have.


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal spotting could just be spotting. Fx and lots of dust for your.

Dragonfly dont be discouraged its still early. Dust for you too


----------



## Leetie13

Ugh I just did an opk and it was really light. Last nights was pretty dark not quite as dark but almost there then today its super light. I did do it earlier than i have been but thats because we have plans later and i know i wont be able to. Im a little bummed because if yesterday was my positive we didnt bd last night but we did the day before. Hopefully we still caught it though. I will test again tomorrow and if that one is lighter i will consider myself 2 dpo i think lol.


----------



## labgal

Leetie, you probably had a quick surge that peaked while you were sleeping. That happened to me this cycle, too. Although of course it could get darker again... but good news is that it's more important to dtd the day before so the swimmers are already there when the eggie pops up :) What CD are you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks ladies, I feel like af is trying to sneak up on me but maybe it's just because I'm upset that I swear she's around the corner.

Labgal - Light brown is alright, that's old blood and it was just once so try not to worry:hugs: Your DH might have just knocked some old stuff out. 

Leetie - As Labgal said, it might have happened last night. Thankfully the swimmers last a couple of days, so even if last night was your surge and you missed it, they're still in there to meet the egg :) Lots of luck and dust!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Morning ladies! Quite a lot of chatter last night! I love that you all are animal people - me too! We have two kitties ourselves. Hero and Moogle - they are brothers from another father (a year apart), both tabbies. Hero has long fur and Mo has short. I adopted them from my parents Vet when one of her barn cats had kittens. I, too got them before DH and I were together and he's slightly allergic but he loves them like crazy, even if he pretends he doesn't sometimes ;p.
> 
> Was out asleep at 8 o clock last night as we had to get up at 4:30 for special project at work. It was a struggle just to get through dinner!
> 
> Took another test last night and it was basically the same as the one I posted earlier in the day, so not even worth the pictures... 16 DPO today and still no sign of AF in the slightest so I will test again tomorrow I think. I'd like something more conclusive looking than what I got before, and TBH I'm having some anxiety about testing because I want it to be glaringly positive. I can't shake the feeling that AF will somehow come even though I haven't been this late before...or that I didn't O even though I got a pos OPK on CD20. :shrug:
> 
> Dragonfly I really hope you feel better! What CD are you now?? Updates ladies! Tell me your situations so that I may ignore my own! :lol:
> 
> Update: I don't know, girls...I'm probably out. I'm not having spotting per say but I have some brown tinged CM going on. It's so light if I weren't inspecting it with a microscope I probably wouldn't notice but...sigh. If it is AF I'm not sure if I feel emotionally capable of TTC for a while. This would be a 36 day cycle, gone from 32 to 36 in the past 6 months :/ I just don't know.

Brown cm is quite normal. I've seen a lot of women get that because our bodies are gearing up and getting rid of old stuff. 



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - I'll try that next time! I snacked on an apple and it seemed to work!
> 
> Leetie - I love dogs sleeping in bed lol. With today's bfn I'll be waiting until af is due/late.
> 
> Labgal - Brown spotting isn't a bad thing, I'm staying hopeful for you:hugs: Will you be testing again with an frer? Sending thoughts and dust your way
> 
> AFM: CD34/11dpo I tested this morning and got a bfn :( I feel discouraged and I'm trying to convince myself it's still too early, but with af due in two days I'm not doing a very good job at it.


Glad the apple helped. 11dpo is still really early, you're not out until AF shows her ugly face!!

AFM 6 dpo today. Not a lot of anything happening. I've done rearranged my front room twice, began putting up my elaborate Christmas tree, just whatever I can do to make it through the dreaded 2ww lol.
I added a pic of my babies in their Halloween costumes, yes they sleep in the bed with us lol.
 



Attached Files:







babies.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Here's all 3 of them.
 



Attached Files:







babies2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- labgal, I think your test looked positive to me. I don't know about blue dye etc, but I'd be happy with a line like that!

Dragonfly, keep your chin up. I agree 11 dpo is early. 13 is supposed to be the magic number.

As for me, finally have a place to myself and just tested. It's the end of the night and I drank a ton of water to get through my presentation (went well!), but I swear I can see a faint faint line. Going to test tomorrow early.

Here's a pic of my baby snuggling on the couch.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2013-03-07 at 06.49 #7.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Oh what cutie's!!! 

Xanzaba - Thanks :) I'm hoping to test again at 13dpo as long as af doesn't show. Eek, exciting Xan! Fingers crossed, can't wait to hear about tomorrow's test! Glad the presentation went well:thumbup: Aw, your baby birdy looks very sweet


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

How exciting Xan! What a cute birdy!! 
All these faint positives popping up and I'm here excited for 7dpo tomorrow lol. 
Thanks Dragonfly!


----------



## xanzaba

I miss DH and my birds- still out west working on a project and just wish I could go home.

took a pic of my 3 tests so far. The bottom one I sneaked mid-day a couple of days ago (13dpo), the middle one was last night (14dpo) and the top this morning (15dpo). AF due today/tomorrow. Was someone uploading pics to a site you used that inverts the color of the image, or am I making that up?
 



Attached Files:







11142013.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Liz_N

xan- the site your looking for is countdowntopregnancy.com. They inverte,greyscale,and lighten your pic.

Looks like a faint positive to me :)


----------



## labgal

Aww such cute pictures TTC & Xan! Love them! 

7 dpo TTC - now you are halfway there! So exciting! Have you planned what day you are going to test? 

Xan - that looks like a faint pos to me! Eeek! Fx...it looks very promising this is your month! 

And how is Mrs. Dragonfly today? 

AFM I'm still dragging my feet on testing again, but 17dpo and no AF yet. I did have another little wipe of very light brown this morning and some kind of strange feeling cramps but they don't seem like AF cramps. I WILL test tomorrow if AF doesn't arrive, I just feel so skeptical about the whole thing, though I've never been to 17 dpo with no blood. I'm chicken I guess! 

I'm off work today and a good thing because I am wiped out. Now to call the highway EZ pass people and argue with them for sending me a toll citation with a picture of someone elses car on a bridge I was 150 miles from at the time :) woohoo...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I definitely see something faint on the two bottom ones! Eek!! Fingers crossed:happydance:

Labgal - I think this is promising that no af yet! Glad you were able to take the day off :) I can't wait until tomorrow!

ASF: Had to pee at 8am then I crawled back into bed because my stomach hurt. Now it's 11:30am and I'm holding in the small amount of pee I have in me! I plan to run to the store in an hour or so to buy tests but I'm getting worried. I'm having some cramping that goes into my legs the way af does right before she shows :( I'm still a little hopeful though... I can't decide if I should keep holding and test today or wait to see if af shows tomorrow when she's due.


----------



## labgal

What did you decide, Dragonfly? Test or no test? 

I gave in despite my better judgment and tested about an hour ago...and it really looked like a BFN to me. There may have been a shadow but definitely not what I was hoping for. Granted I do drink 2-3 liters of water a day and I had peed not 45 minutes earlier, so maybe it was diluted? 

Idk; I'm half wondering if it's possible implantation occurred on 14 dpo and I am just now having IB? Seems too far fetched though. Or that I am somehow mentally willing AF to not come, though I really feel like I would rather have it come and be done with it than keep stringing me along. 

A bit more worried about my cycles lengthening now, too, as I talked to my mother and she said I had more problems with O cysts than I remember from when I started taking BC 11 years ago. She seems think that I might have had PCOS or they thought I was at a high risk of developing it, and that was part of why I went on BCP. Of course I was a teenager at the time and I didn't give two you-know-whats about having a baby at the time or what PCOS might mean. If AF does arrive I think I will call the GYN again and see if maybe I should schedule an US as I'll be about a 40 day cycle now should AF arrive. Blech.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

labgal said:


> What did you decide, Dragonfly? Test or no test?
> 
> I gave in despite my better judgment and tested about an hour ago...and it really looked like a BFN to me. There may have been a shadow but definitely not what I was hoping for. Granted I do drink 2-3 liters of water a day and I had peed not 45 minutes earlier, so maybe it was diluted?
> 
> Idk; I'm half wondering if it's possible implantation occurred on 14 dpo and I am just now having IB? Seems too far fetched though. Or that I am somehow mentally willing AF to not come, though I really feel like I would rather have it come and be done with it than keep stringing me along.
> 
> A bit more worried about my cycles lengthening now, too, as I talked to my mother and she said I had more problems with O cysts than I remember from when I started taking BC 11 years ago. She seems think that I might have had PCOS or they thought I was at a high risk of developing it, and that was part of why I went on BCP. Of course I was a teenager at the time and I didn't give two you-know-whats about having a baby at the time or what PCOS might mean. If AF does arrive I think I will call the GYN again and see if maybe I should schedule an US as I'll be about a 40 day cycle now should AF arrive. Blech.

I decided not to test, but I'll be buying some later this afternoon for tomorrow :)

Sounds like you were too diluted, with so much water and having gone recently. I would hold for a few hours before testing again. My fingers are crossed for you because I think it's still possible :hugs: An u/s would be helpful if things don't start making more definite answers.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan I definitely see a line on the last two and maybe even the top one if you tilt it lol. Lab sounds good! Some women don't implant till up to 16dpo. I've read lots about 6-16dpo some even as early as 3-4 dpo. Every woman is different so don't give up till AF shows up. Brown is a very good sign. Although it can't hurt to get an u/s if AF arrives just to see. I will test on 10dpo but I have such small hope that early but just in case because it's my mom's birthday. 
Dragonfly I can't wait till tomorrow!! FX'd for you hun!!


----------



## Leetie13

labgal don't give up yet your not out till the witch shows and like ttc said you may have implanted later.

dragonfly I would hold out until 13 dpo and test again but im not a poas addict...yet :haha:

xan I think i see something on the bottom one. fx it will turn into a bfp soon. 

afm i did another opk and it was extremely light so if i did O on cd 16 and im cd 18 would that make me 2 dpo?

* Baby Dust For Everyone *


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> labgal don't give up yet your not out till the witch shows and like ttc said you may have implanted later.
> 
> dragonfly I would hold out until 13 dpo and test again but im not a poas addict...yet :haha:
> 
> xan I think i see something on the bottom one. fx it will turn into a bfp soon.
> 
> afm i did another opk and it was extremely light so if i did O on cd 16 and im cd 18 would that make me 2 dpo?
> 
> * Baby Dust For Everyone *

Do u have O symptoms during it? If you normally do and didn't I would suggest paying close attention for those. TMI but I normally get ewcm and super sore boobs. I only got the ewcm but got my Smiley but actually ended up O'ing for real 3 weeks later and had both symptoms so I knew for sure.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yay 8 dpo lol. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Liz_N

Hey everyone! I love keeping up with you gals. 

Right now life is super busy and slightly frustrating at times but we make it work :).

I did my digital this week I do believe it was on Wednesday and it came back as Pregnant 2-3 (which means 4-5 weeks ) :).

TTC- so anxious for you to start testing!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Liz_N said:


> Hey everyone! I love keeping up with you gals.
> 
> Right now life is super busy and slightly frustrating at times but we make it work :).
> 
> I did my digital this week I do believe it was on Wednesday and it came back as Pregnant 2-3 (which means 4-5 weeks ) :).
> 
> TTC- so anxious for you to start testing!

That's so awesome, can't imagine how it would feel to see "pregnant" hopefully I will one day! I'm testing on 10 dpo simply because it's my mom's birthday. After that I am hoping to show some restraint lol.


----------



## labgal

Yayy Liz, that is fantastic! Have you had your first doctor's appointment yet? 

And how are you feeling at 8 dpo TTC?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Liz - So happy for you!!

TTC - 8dpo already! We're getting closer :)

Labgal - How are you doing today?

13dpo/af is due and a BFN :cry: DH thinks I should test again this afternoon because I was up sick until 6am this morning and drank plenty of water so he thinks I wasn't concentrated enough. What do you ladies think, test again today or wait until tomorrow morning?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Yayy Liz, that is fantastic! Have you had your first doctor's appointment yet?
> 
> And how are you feeling at 8 dpo TTC?

I'm feeling fine. Some uncomfortable feelings on my right side and very sore thighs from moving furniture lol.



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Liz - So happy for you!!
> 
> TTC - 8dpo already! We're getting closer :)
> 
> Labgal - How are you doing today?
> 
> 13dpo/af is due and a BFN :cry: DH thinks I should test again this afternoon because I was up sick until 6am this morning and drank plenty of water so he thinks I wasn't concentrated enough. What do you ladies think, test again today or wait until tomorrow morning?

The POAS addict in me says test!!!!!! lol. Honestly though if you can hold it some women get better results with smu.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - That's what I'm hoping for lol, I feel like I'm really grasping at straws here. Last time I went was 11:30 so I've got almost 3 hours with minimal amounts of water, I'm going to go as long as I can last which sounds so silly:wacko:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - That's what I'm hoping for lol, I feel like I'm really grasping at straws here. Last time I went was 11:30 so I've got almost 3 hours with minimal amounts of water, I'm going to go as long as I can last which sounds so silly:wacko:

Good luck!!! I was rudely woken up by my hurting bladder. Apparently I forgot to pee before sleeping lol. After only 3 hours of sleep I guess I'm up for the day so maybe we can entertain each other hehe


----------



## labgal

It doesn't sound silly to me, Dragonfly! I hope that you see a pos on your next POAS! As we always tell each other, it's not over until AF shows :) 

I'm basically the same as yesterday...still light brown spotting, no AF. I was sure last night she was going to come as I had a couple of pretty strong cramps but today the cramps are gone and the spotting seems to be lessening, but who knows what that means. If she stays away through tomorrow I'll feel pretty good but I'm remaining pessimistic to not get my hopes up :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> It doesn't sound silly to me, Dragonfly! I hope that you see a pos on your next POAS! As we always tell each other, it's not over until AF shows :)
> 
> I'm basically the same as yesterday...still light brown spotting, no AF. I was sure last night she was going to come as I had a couple of pretty strong cramps but today the cramps are gone and the spotting seems to be lessening, but who knows what that means. If she stays away through tomorrow I'll feel pretty good but I'm remaining pessimistic to not get my hopes up :)

Glad to see she has stayed away. Are you going to test again soon??


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Good luck!!! I was rudely woken up by my hurting bladder. Apparently I forgot to pee before sleeping lol. After only 3 hours of sleep I guess I'm up for the day so maybe we can entertain each other hehe

Thanks TTC! Oh my goodness, I know that feeling lol. Sounds like we're both running on small bit of sleep:thumbup: I've decided not to nap because then I'll have to pee for sure! And I gotta wait! :rofl: Oh the madness...



labgal said:


> It doesn't sound silly to me, Dragonfly! I hope that you see a pos on your next POAS! As we always tell each other, it's not over until AF shows :)
> 
> I'm basically the same as yesterday...still light brown spotting, no AF. I was sure last night she was going to come as I had a couple of pretty strong cramps but today the cramps are gone and the spotting seems to be lessening, but who knows what that means. If she stays away through tomorrow I'll feel pretty good but I'm remaining pessimistic to not get my hopes up :)

Thanks Labgal :) I'm trying to stay hopeful. Browns okay! I'm glad af is staying away from you and woohoo for cramps lessening! When will you be testing again? Fingers crossed it's your bfp!


----------



## labgal

I'm thinking Sunday if I make it that far. I'm 18 DPO today; Sunday will be 20, and 6 days late for AF.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fingers crossed for you Labgal!!


----------



## labgal

My fingers are crossed for you too dragonfly!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my goodness, anyone see the story on Batkid on the news? Totally crying my eyes out with happy for the little boy and the kindness of people out there.

Edit to add: tested again this evening after a 6 hour hold. Bfn :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly I didn't make it I finally crashed for a couple hours. I'm ready to go back to sleep though so it shouldn't be a problem tonight. Sorry you still got a BFN but a lot of women don't show until a week late so keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. 

Lab same thing for you. If either of you are members on FF you can view charts like yours that end in pregnancy so try to stay positive and not stress. If what you are experiencing is implantation bleeding then a test won't show up yet anyway. FX crossed for you!!

AND yesssss I seen about batkid! How flippin cute is he!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC I know I'll be going to bed early tonight lol. Thank you, I'm going to try and hold off over the weekend and test on Monday. Key word though, *try* lol.

So glad your saw it! My gosh it was so sweet!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC I know I'll be going to bed early tonight lol. Thank you, I'm going to try and hold off over the weekend and test on Monday. Key word though, *try* lol.
> 
> So glad your saw it! My gosh it was so sweet!

LOL good luck with that. I'm never good at resisting the urge but I'm going to be putting up my Christmas tree so I might stay content not to test lol.


----------



## Leetie13

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Leetie13 said:
> 
> 
> labgal don't give up yet your not out till the witch shows and like ttc said you may have implanted later.
> 
> dragonfly I would hold out until 13 dpo and test again but im not a poas addict...yet :haha:
> 
> xan I think i see something on the bottom one. fx it will turn into a bfp soon.
> 
> afm i did another opk and it was extremely light so if i did O on cd 16 and im cd 18 would that make me 2 dpo?
> 
> * Baby Dust For Everyone *
> 
> Do u have O symptoms during it? If you normally do and didn't I would suggest paying close attention for those. TMI but I normally get ewcm and super sore boobs. I only got the ewcm but got my Smiley but actually ended up O'ing for real 3 weeks later and had both symptoms so I knew for sure.Click to expand...


I never really tracked symptoms but i know ive had really bad O cramps and tons of ewcm before. This time i had slight cramping and watery cm a couple days. I have a feeling that im not Oing like i should. But im going to remain positive and track my cycles better and next cycle im going to use my bbt therm.

Dragonfly sorry you got a bfn i hope af stays away and it turns into a bfp.

Labgal gl sunday! Fx!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> LOL good luck with that. I'm never good at resisting the urge but I'm going to be putting up my Christmas tree so I might stay content not to test lol.

Haha thanks, I'll need all the luck I can get! Thankfully, the stupid tests I bought only came two in a box (that's all the pink dye ones they had!) so if I really want to test in the morning, I'll have to run back to the store to get more:dohh: Good thinking on the Christmas tree! DH doesn't allow the tree to come in until the first of December:haha: He says Thanksgiving has to happen first!

Leetie - Feeling hopeful for you! If we must, we'll both be temping next cycle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leetie13 said:
> 
> 
> labgal don't give up yet your not out till the witch shows and like ttc said you may have implanted later.
> 
> dragonfly I would hold out until 13 dpo and test again but im not a poas addict...yet :haha:
> 
> xan I think i see something on the bottom one. fx it will turn into a bfp soon.
> 
> afm i did another opk and it was extremely light so if i did O on cd 16 and im cd 18 would that make me 2 dpo?
> 
> * Baby Dust For Everyone *
> 
> 
> Do u have O symptoms during it? If you normally do and didn't I would suggest paying close attention for those. TMI but I normally get ewcm and super sore boobs. I only got the ewcm but got my Smiley but actually ended up O'ing for real 3 weeks later and had both symptoms so I knew for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never really tracked symptoms but i know ive had really bad O cramps and tons of ewcm before. This time i had slight cramping and watery cm a couple days. I have a feeling that im not Oing like i should. But im going to remain positive and track my cycles better and next cycle im going to use my bbt therm.
> 
> Dragonfly sorry you got a bfn i hope af stays away and it turns into a bfp.
> 
> Labgal gl sunday! Fx!Click to expand...

I definitely suggest temping. I thought it was a waste of time but I also learned that just because you get a positive OPK doesn't mean you O so it has helped a lot with that. My first 2 cycles I'm not sure if I actually O'd.



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> LOL good luck with that. I'm never good at resisting the urge but I'm going to be putting up my Christmas tree so I might stay content not to test lol.
> 
> Haha thanks, I'll need all the luck I can get! Thankfully, the stupid tests I bought only came two in a box (that's all the pink dye ones they had!) so if I really want to test in the morning, I'll have to run back to the store to get more:dohh: Good thinking on the Christmas tree! DH doesn't allow the tree to come in until the first of December:haha: He says Thanksgiving has to happen first!
> 
> Leetie - Feeling hopeful for you! If we must, we'll both be temping next cycle.Click to expand...

Well that can certainly detour you from testing lol. I'm going to go get FRER tomorrow so I can test Sunday but after that I have to resist till the 21st. My DF doesn't care as long as he doesn't have to help lol. He just helps hang the lights and that's all. My daddy is exactly like your DH I remember begging to go it and he said nope not till Thanksgiving so our tradition was to do it Thanksgiving night after we ate and cleaned up hehe. I will be going to GA for the holidays so I want to be able to enjoy my tree before leaving.


----------



## xanzaba

Well, I have some spotting, brown. At about the same time I was hit by a really intense wave of nausea. Either a weird AF or...

Probably weird AF, not getting hopes up.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Well, I have some spotting, brown. At about the same time I was hit by a really intense wave of nausea. Either a weird AF or...
> 
> Probably weird AF, not getting hopes up.

Hopefully just implantation! I was so sure of your tests. Keeping FX'd for you hun!


----------



## labgal

I also saw the Batboy story...so ridiculously sweet! I got all teary eyed too! 

Leetie watery cm is also fertile cm; I almost exclusively get that rather than ewcm. It seems like a good sign you are Oing to me! 

Xan - don't let the brown get you down! I thought mine would turn into AF but 3 days later, nope. It could be a good sign! Of course I'm the most terrible person to give "don't freak out" advice :p

TTC tomorrow is Mom's birthday and you're testing? I will be testing too, completely amazed that there's still no red. But I am still having the spotting; mostly in the AM, it seems to go away pretty much during the day... 

I also kind of feel like I have to pee all the time. Not that I have to pee, it just kind of feels like I have to...hard to describe. A pressurey type of thing, I guess, but it's not exactly the same. Not sure what that means! 

If I get a BFN I'm calling the GYN to see what to do.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> I also saw the Batboy story...so ridiculously sweet! I got all teary eyed too!
> 
> Leetie watery cm is also fertile cm; I almost exclusively get that rather than ewcm. It seems like a good sign you are Oing to me!
> 
> Xan - don't let the brown get you down! I thought mine would turn into AF but 3 days later, nope. It could be a good sign! Of course I'm the most terrible person to give "don't freak out" advice :p
> 
> TTC tomorrow is Mom's birthday and you're testing? I will be testing too, completely amazed that there's still no red. But I am still having the spotting; mostly in the AM, it seems to go away pretty much during the day...
> 
> I also kind of feel like I have to pee all the time. Not that I have to pee, it just kind of feels like I have to...hard to describe. A pressurey type of thing, I guess, but it's not exactly the same. Not sure what that means!
> 
> If I get a BFN I'm calling the GYN to see what to do.

That sounds promising. Yep I'm going to test tomorrow with a FRER then ATTEMPT to wait until the 21st when I'm a day late if AF doesn't show. Are you going to use FRER? If you don't get a bfp that might be a good idea. But don't take my advice I'm the one that waits it out lol. Have you taken an opk? Taking those is what changed my mind about my O day plus my symptoms of course. 

AFM I'm feeling nothing but a sore body that is contributed to moving furniture lol. My back is killing me and a headache that won't stop! Just trucking along at 9dpo YAY!


----------



## labgal

I'm out. Good luck you guys. :( Not feeling like I can even continue this ttc journey now. But I guess it's always like that when af shows.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hope all you ladies are doing well! Just checking in! I cant believe the post I started has over a thousand comments.. It is great to have a place and friends on here to talk to! :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Hopefully just implantation or something, I'm going to stay hopeful for you:hugs: 

TTC - I love that tradition you had with your family :) Sounds so sweet. Fingers crossed for your testing tomorrow!!

Labgal - I'm so sorry af showed :hugs: I know it feels impossible, maybe take a small break would help. But we're here for you and I pray that once af begins to leave you that you feel ready to jump back in the ttc wagon with all us nuts!:hugs:

FarmersWife - Wow you're already 19 weeks!! Will you be finding out what your little one will be or keeping it a surprise? :) Thanks for creating such an amazing thread, it's definitely my home away from home lol!

AFM: Didn't test this morning, af is officially late but I woke up with the worst cramps this morning, they're gone at the moment but I'm worried af is on her way :( Feeling a little nauseous this morning, probably because I'm really hungry.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> I'm out. Good luck you guys. :( Not feeling like I can even continue this ttc journey now. But I guess it's always like that when af shows.

I felt exactly like that last month. Everything was perfect we bd'd right on time and everything else was great and then the dreaded AF shows and I was heartbroken. I did a lot of soul searching and finally got back on the baby wagon so to speak. It's always difficult after AF shows I pray you find strength and don't lose hope!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Xan - Hopefully just implantation or something, I'm going to stay hopeful for you:hugs:
> 
> TTC - I love that tradition you had with your family :) Sounds so sweet. Fingers crossed for your testing tomorrow!!
> 
> Labgal - I'm so sorry af showed :hugs: I know it feels impossible, maybe take a small break would help. But we're here for you and I pray that once af begins to leave you that you feel ready to jump back in the ttc wagon with all us nuts!:hugs:
> 
> FarmersWife - Wow you're already 19 weeks!! Will you be finding out what your little one will be or keeping it a surprise? :) Thanks for creating such an amazing thread, it's definitely my home away from home lol!
> 
> AFM: Didn't test this morning, af is officially late but I woke up with the worst cramps this morning, they're gone at the moment but I'm worried af is on her way :( Feeling a little nauseous this morning, probably because I'm really hungry.

It was an awesome tradition. I tried to keep it once I moved her to WA without my family but this year especially with ttc I just need something to heighten my spirits so I figured why not put the tree up. It's during the holidays that I start feeling alone that's why I go to GA for Christmas but not long after I get there all I think about is coming back home to WA lol. 

I agree! Thanks FarmersWife for making a place for so many of us to find support. This is definitely my go to thread lol. 

Hopefully AF stays away for you and you get that BFP!! 

AFM I woke up so hot I couldn't breathe! My temps have been rising yesterday and even higher today. I guess we will see what tomorrow brings. Heading out to Walmart to get more Christmas lights and FRER. Fx'd for all of us!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Woohoo TTC! Fingers crossed this temp rise is fantastic news! :) Lol that's funny that you dream of coming home once you're there for Christmas. 

Light brown spotting has started, no cramps anymore though. I think I'm going to be out by tomorrow morning:cry:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Im glad because this thread was always my "go to" place also!!! I cant even believe I am already 19 weeks either.. It seems like yesterday, I was here! We find out on the 25th if baby is boy or girl. Im pretty excited. Still seems so unreal. And I have been praying for you loving ladies to join me! Hopefully soon! With the holidays coming up.. it would be an amazing gift for you ladies!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Woohoo TTC! Fingers crossed this temp rise is fantastic news! :) Lol that's funny that you dream of coming home once you're there for Christmas.
> 
> Light brown spotting has started, no cramps anymore though. I think I'm going to be out by tomorrow morning:cry:

Too much drama in GA. People all fighting and arguing for my time and most days I just want to sit and relax so it gets stressful. Brown spotting doesn't have to be bad! I'm keeping my FX'd for you! 
Ahhhhh lots of brown spotting going on, sorry ladies. :( I pray it isn't all bad news coming for y'all!!


FarmersWife5 said:


> Im glad because this thread was always my "go to" place also!!! I cant even believe I am already 19 weeks either.. It seems like yesterday, I was here! We find out on the 25th if baby is boy or girl. Im pretty excited. Still seems so unreal. And I have been praying for you loving ladies to join me! Hopefully soon! With the holidays coming up.. it would be an amazing gift for you ladies!

Can't wait to hear what you're having!! Thank you for not forgetting about us and prayers are always welcome!! 

Feeling nervous for tomorrow but I know it's still super early at only 10dpo but I know my mom would be super excited to find out on her bday if I was.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Ouch, that's no fun. Family drama is the worst:nope: It is strange that a lot of us are experiencing brown spotting! You're right though, it isn't always a bad thing. I'm grateful that my cramps have stopped and I'm not spotting as much as I was earlier, we'll just have to see what the morning holds! 

My fingers are extra crossed for you that even though it's 10dpo, I pray that you get a bfp on your mom's birthday :)

FarmersWife - How exciting :) Please come back and share with us what you're little one will be! Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - Ouch, that's no fun. Family drama is the worst:nope: It is strange that a lot of us are experiencing brown spotting! You're right though, it isn't always a bad thing. I'm grateful that my cramps have stopped and I'm not spotting as much as I was earlier, we'll just have to see what the morning holds!
> 
> My fingers are extra crossed for you that even though it's 10dpo, I pray that you get a bfp on your mom's birthday :)
> 
> FarmersWife - How exciting :) Please come back and share with us what you're little one will be! Do you have names picked out yet?

I know but I've read where a lot of women get brown spotting at time of AF but it turns into a bfp so hoping that it's a good sign for y'all. So sad for lab. Hope she finds strength and comes back soon. Glad your cramps have stopped. I ate a corn dog and now I feel icky, don't think my tummy liked it ugh. Thanks so much, she would be so excited.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I didn't get up till 3pm today it's now almost 8 and I'm struggling to stay awake till 9 so I can call my mom to say Happy Birthday at midnight GA time. I might not make it lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Darn time zones! Could always call her earlier and just say you're falling asleep but send love and birthday wishes anyways lol :)

Sorry about the corndog, my stomach usually gets sour after those too :( Rare occasions I can have plain hotdogs, but only once in a while. Do you have peppermint tea? That always helps :)


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome back Farmer's Wife! Glad to hear all is well.

Sorry labgal. :hugs:

TTC- fx!!!

Dragonfly, any news?

Yesterday morning I had a temp drop and was sure I was out. But then, I had this weird wave of nausea and cramps. Put it down to missing lunch, ate something and felt better.

Then this morning my temps were back up. 17dpo... Now I'm still on progesterone, because I haven't heard about my blood test. I am having spotting, but AF shouldn't come while on progesterone. It isn't over till AF sings, or the blood test results come in...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Darn time zones! Could always call her earlier and just say you're falling asleep but send love and birthday wishes anyways lol :)
> 
> Sorry about the corndog, my stomach usually gets sour after those too :( Rare occasions I can have plain hotdogs, but only once in a while. Do you have peppermint tea? That always helps :)

I made it lol. Normally I'm up till 3-4am because DF works night shifts so I hear everything and can't sleep but I'm exhausted from fighting crowds. Don't know what I was thinking trying to go to walmart on a Saturday lol. I'm sipping hot tea now. I loveeeee corn dogs lol. Hot dogs not so much. My tummy is feeling better now that I took a warm bath and sipping tea.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Welcome back Farmer's Wife! Glad to hear all is well.
> 
> Sorry labgal. :hugs:
> 
> TTC- fx!!!
> 
> Dragonfly, any news?
> 
> Yesterday morning I had a temp drop and was sure I was out. But then, I had this weird wave of nausea and cramps. Put it down to missing lunch, ate something and felt better.
> 
> Then this morning my temps were back up. 17dpo... Now I'm still on progesterone, because I haven't heard about my blood test. I am having spotting, but AF shouldn't come while on progesterone. It isn't over till AF sings, or the blood test results come in...

Thanks hun! I don't know how progesterone works but if you aren't supposed to have AF while on it I would conclude it's just your body gearing up and getting rid of old stuff. FX'd for a bfp blood test!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - glad to hear your temps are back up and af is still hiding! Praying your blood tests prove good news :)

TTC - Great that you're feeling better! Hot tea sounds fabulous :)

AFM: The spotting stopped for now. Waiting to see what the morning brings.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So I fell asleep and tested at 3am lol. I added the pic to countdowntopregnancy because I'm REALLY unsure. My eyes are hurting from looking and invert definitely is too bright lol. I'm going back to sleep. Let me know what you think. I will test again the 21st. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=198558


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Now I am awake and I see that what seemed like a very questionable line is an actual groove on the test itself causing it to look like that but it's OK. I didn't think it was too promising being only 10dpo. We will see if AF shows on Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It's still early TTC, looking forward to when you test again :)

AF showed this morning so I'm officially out this cycle.


----------



## Leetie13

Hey girs sorry ive missed so much

Labgal and dragonfly :hugs: dont give up. I pray for you all every night i have faith that you will get your bfp soon.

Ttc fx for the 21st. That was nice that you stayed up to wish your mom happy birthday. Never make it to midnight for new years. :haha:

Farmers wife thank you for dropping by and creating this thread its the only one i actively post in. Gl keep us updated :)

Xan fx for your bfp blood work!

Afm nothing much my bbs have been sore on and off but other that just been busy which keeps my mind occupied. Thank goodness.

So to chime in on the christmas talk. Ive put my tree up before halloween before :haha: im always trying to stretch the holiday feeling. Looooove christmas time. Weve already been listening to christmas music on the radio. Havent started decorating since weve been busy so probably the day after thanksgiving.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> It's still early TTC, looking forward to when you test again :)
> 
> AF showed this morning so I'm officially out this cycle.

Sorry AF found you! Better luck next cycle hun. Hope you get that bfp soon!!


Leetie13 said:


> Hey girs sorry ive missed so much
> 
> Labgal and dragonfly :hugs: dont give up. I pray for you all every night i have faith that you will get your bfp soon.
> 
> Ttc fx for the 21st. That was nice that you stayed up to wish your mom happy birthday. Never make it to midnight for new years. :haha:
> 
> Farmers wife thank you for dropping by and creating this thread its the only one i actively post in. Gl keep us updated :)
> 
> Xan fx for your bfp blood work!
> 
> Afm nothing much my bbs have been sore on and off but other that just been busy which keeps my mind occupied. Thank goodness.
> 
> So to chime in on the christmas talk. Ive put my tree up before halloween before :haha: im always trying to stretch the holiday feeling. Looooove christmas time. Weve already been listening to christmas music on the radio. Havent started decorating since weve been busy so probably the day after thanksgiving.

Lol. I'm the same way. I get so excited for Christmas just like a little kid. Been watching Christmas movies everyday since Hallmark started showing them right after Halloween lol. Just makes me happy so Why not?!?!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So last night we went and watched Best Man Holiday, Oh man it was awesome. I cried like a baby. There was a part talking about fertility issues and I was a blubbering mess lol. Hope you ladies are doing well today!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - Ouch, that's no fun. Family drama is the worst:nope: It is strange that a lot of us are experiencing brown spotting! You're right though, it isn't always a bad thing. I'm grateful that my cramps have stopped and I'm not spotting as much as I was earlier, we'll just have to see what the morning holds!
> 
> My fingers are extra crossed for you that even though it's 10dpo, I pray that you get a bfp on your mom's birthday :)
> 
> FarmersWife - How exciting :) Please come back and share with us what you're little one will be! Do you have names picked out yet?

I will for sure be back to let you know!! We do have names.. Easton for a boy and Jemma for a girl. :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

FarmersWife those are both beautiful names :) Can't wait to hear if you'll be having a Easton or a Jemma!:happydance:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

FarmersWife5 said:


> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> TTC - Ouch, that's no fun. Family drama is the worst:nope: It is strange that a lot of us are experiencing brown spotting! You're right though, it isn't always a bad thing. I'm grateful that my cramps have stopped and I'm not spotting as much as I was earlier, we'll just have to see what the morning holds!
> 
> My fingers are extra crossed for you that even though it's 10dpo, I pray that you get a bfp on your mom's birthday :)
> 
> FarmersWife - How exciting :) Please come back and share with us what you're little one will be! Do you have names picked out yet?
> 
> I will for sure be back to let you know!! We do have names.. Easton for a boy and Jemma for a girl. :DClick to expand...

YAY! Can't wait to hear which one, love both names!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi all,

Farmer's Wife, glad to hear you've selected names and your pregnancy is coming along well.

Any news from my favorite ladies?

On CD2- I didn't have to wait to stop taking progesterone, AF hit me. With the holidays and everything, I'm going to take a break from the doctors and IUI cycles. All those meds had me feeling like somebody else. I'm pretty lucky that my cycles are more or less regular, so I'm not sure what the HCG trigger shot gets me besides bloating and being uncomfortable. And with the holidays coming up, the timing will be hard.

So, I'm back on OPKs and temping. Wish me OPK luck!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Farmer's Wife, glad to hear you've selected names and your pregnancy is coming along well.
> 
> Any news from my favorite ladies?
> 
> On CD2- I didn't have to wait to stop taking progesterone, AF hit me. With the holidays and everything, I'm going to take a break from the doctors and IUI cycles. All those meds had me feeling like somebody else. I'm pretty lucky that my cycles are more or less regular, so I'm not sure what the HCG trigger shot gets me besides bloating and being uncomfortable. And with the holidays coming up, the timing will be hard.
> 
> So, I'm back on OPKs and temping. Wish me OPK luck!

If I don't get my bfp this month then I'm taking a break too. I will be in GA during my O time and DF will be here working so might as well just take a break and relax during the holidays. Glad your cycles are more regular, good luck with the opk's and temping!! AF is due tomorrow and so far so good. Praying she stays away and my bfp is on the way!! Hope all you ladies are doing good. So quiet :(


----------



## Leetie13

Xan sorry af got you. A break will be nice :dust: for next time.

Ttc- fx and praying af stays away and you get your bfp.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Xan sorry af got you. A break will be nice :dust: for next time.
> 
> Ttc- fx and praying af stays away and you get your bfp.

Thanks but I think she's coming for me lol. I had brown/pink spotting right before bed last night. Nothing today but it's still early.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing ? I glimpsed through to see if I could see any bfp's but nothing caught my eye... Any yet ?!
I have been gone for a while to avoid pregnancy chatter, but I had to drop in today.. I have to go to the hospital tomorrow because they think I am having a miscarriage :( .... I am so devastated. On friday I had an ultrasound and there was no heart beat, but it only showed 6w2d so that is still borderline as to if there is one or not. I've had some bloodwork done since as well and my hcg numbers have dropped, so it is not looking good .... Tomorrow I have to go in for more blood work and another ultrasound just to be sure, but my doctor told me to prepare myself for the procedure. 
You hear of it happening and as nervous as you are you just never think it could happen to you..
Sending extra love and prayers your way today in hopes you get your bfp and a very healthy 9 months !!!!!
The joy of a bfp is the best feeling in the world, but the loss is a horrible feeling that is hard to explain. But I do trust God has a plan, and this time was not meant to be then I am glad I found out now and not a few months down the road.
xxoxo to all


----------



## florence_

so sorry for you newleywed! did you hve any pain or bleeding or just go for the early scan? fingers crossed for u x


----------



## xanzaba

oh Newlywed, :hugs: Sending you all my best wishes. Hoping that it is a false alarm, but we're here if you need us...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - :hugs: A break may be a good thing, at least from all the meds and doctors. I'll be keeping you in my prayers that you get a bfp without all that business and just with you and DH having fun through the holidays!

Newlywed - I'm so sorry to hear this, my heart is hurting for you:hugs: I pray that it's a false alarm and that everything is alright. We're all here for you dear:hugs:

TTC - Fingers crossed for you, are you still spotting?

Leetie, Labgal - How we doing today?

AFM - Strangest af ever, had one day of extreme pain and really heavy bleeding. My gyno wanted me to do another hpt (but I didn't) and go into the ER if I bled any heavier but thankfully it lightened up by that evening. But the next day all I had was brown spotting and today I'm back in the ttc flow. I'm a little nervous with how short af was after just one day of extreme, should I be worried ladies? I don't really want to call my gyno again, don't want to be a pain in the butt... tomorrow I have an appointment with my regular family doctor for something else, should I bring it up with her?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- I would definitely bring it up to your regular doctor since you're going to be there anyway. If you're concerned, she can tell you whether it's nothing to worry about or might have some advice.

Definitely looking forward to no more doctors visits for a while. Work has been crazy, and I see no end to that until at least the Christmas holidays. I'm going to deserve one awesome Christmas!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Hi Dragonfly- I would definitely bring it up to your regular doctor since you're going to be there anyway. If you're concerned, she can tell you whether it's nothing to worry about or might have some advice.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to no more doctors visits for a while. Work has been crazy, and I see no end to that until at least the Christmas holidays. I'm going to deserve one awesome Christmas!

Thanks Xan, I'll definitely bring it up with her. Hopefully she'll just assure me that all is alright. I thought af was gone so DH and I bd this morning and now I have bright red:shrug:

Not seeing doctors of a while sounds excellent, enjoy the holidays!! And an awesome Christmas is a must! :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing ? I glimpsed through to see if I could see any bfp's but nothing caught my eye... Any yet ?!
> I have been gone for a while to avoid pregnancy chatter, but I had to drop in today.. I have to go to the hospital tomorrow because they think I am having a miscarriage :( .... I am so devastated. On friday I had an ultrasound and there was no heart beat, but it only showed 6w2d so that is still borderline as to if there is one or not. I've had some bloodwork done since as well and my hcg numbers have dropped, so it is not looking good .... Tomorrow I have to go in for more blood work and another ultrasound just to be sure, but my doctor told me to prepare myself for the procedure.
> You hear of it happening and as nervous as you are you just never think it could happen to you..
> Sending extra love and prayers your way today in hopes you get your bfp and a very healthy 9 months !!!!!
> The joy of a bfp is the best feeling in the world, but the loss is a horrible feeling that is hard to explain. But I do trust God has a plan, and this time was not meant to be then I am glad I found out now and not a few months down the road.
> xxoxo to all

Oh no!! I pray it was just a false alarm and everything is fine. I can't imagine. I had what they said was a missed m/c whatever that is but it pales in comparison to what you are experiencing. I'm so sorry hun. We are all here for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Xan - :hugs: A break may be a good thing, at least from all the meds and doctors. I'll be keeping you in my prayers that you get a bfp without all that business and just with you and DH having fun through the holidays!
> 
> Newlywed - I'm so sorry to hear this, my heart is hurting for you:hugs: I pray that it's a false alarm and that everything is alright. We're all here for you dear:hugs:
> 
> TTC - Fingers crossed for you, are you still spotting?
> 
> Leetie, Labgal - How we doing today?
> 
> AFM - Strangest af ever, had one day of extreme pain and really heavy bleeding. My gyno wanted me to do another hpt (but I didn't) and go into the ER if I bled any heavier but thankfully it lightened up by that evening. But the next day all I had was brown spotting and today I'm back in the ttc flow. I'm a little nervous with how short af was after just one day of extreme, should I be worried ladies? I don't really want to call my gyno again, don't want to be a pain in the butt... tomorrow I have an appointment with my regular family doctor for something else, should I bring it up with her?

That sounds strange. I would definitely ask the fam dr about it and see if she has any info that could help. My thoughts of why the dr said go to ER if the bleeding got any heavier because she might of thought it was a m/c. The closest I've ever gotten to a bfp was a missed m/c (I still don't understand exactly what that is) and I only found out because I was bleeding so badly I went to the ER. (TMI) I was bleeding through super plus tampons in 10 mins or less. Lots of clotting too, it was very painful. 

AFM I think AF is officially here. Not enough to get on the pad but it is more than just a little spotting when I wipe and it's dark red now. So I'm just waiting it out to see what happens.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> That sounds strange. I would definitely ask the fam dr about it and see if she has any info that could help. My thoughts of why the dr said go to ER if the bleeding got any heavier because she might of thought it was a m/c. The closest I've ever gotten to a bfp was a missed m/c (I still don't understand exactly what that is) and I only found out because I was bleeding so badly I went to the ER. (TMI) I was bleeding through super plus tampons in 10 mins or less. Lots of clotting too, it was very painful.
> 
> AFM I think AF is officially here. Not enough to get on the pad but it is more than just a little spotting when I wipe and it's dark red now. So I'm just waiting it out to see what happens.

Yeah I thought it was really weird. I was silly and panicked a little so didn't bother to ask why but since the bleeding slowed down by the evening I figured I was fine. Yikes, that's scary TTC! I wasn't bleeding that heavily but she did express concern as to how much I was. I normally get bad cramps that wiggle their way into my legs (if that makes sense) but they were so awful I felt it was hard to move. I stopped bleeding yesterday afternoon up until this morning when DH and I bd and now I'm back to red:dohh: Oh well, at least we got a break to get some fun in haha.

Sorry that af is showing, although I'm curious as to how it's more than spotting but not enough for more than just a pad.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> That sounds strange. I would definitely ask the fam dr about it and see if she has any info that could help. My thoughts of why the dr said go to ER if the bleeding got any heavier because she might of thought it was a m/c. The closest I've ever gotten to a bfp was a missed m/c (I still don't understand exactly what that is) and I only found out because I was bleeding so badly I went to the ER. (TMI) I was bleeding through super plus tampons in 10 mins or less. Lots of clotting too, it was very painful.
> 
> AFM I think AF is officially here. Not enough to get on the pad but it is more than just a little spotting when I wipe and it's dark red now. So I'm just waiting it out to see what happens.
> 
> Yeah I thought it was really weird. I was silly and panicked a little so didn't bother to ask why but since the bleeding slowed down by the evening I figured I was fine. Yikes, that's scary TTC! I wasn't bleeding that heavily but she did express concern as to how much I was. I normally get bad cramps that wiggle their way into my legs (if that makes sense) but they were so awful I felt it was hard to move. I stopped bleeding yesterday afternoon up until this morning when DH and I bd and now I'm back to red:dohh: Oh well, at least we got a break to get some fun in haha.
> 
> Sorry that af is showing, although I'm curious as to how it's more than spotting but not enough for more than just a pad.Click to expand...

OUCH! That sounds painful! Have you ever been checked for endo? LOL at least you got some fun in between hehe. Is it heavy again or just there? 
When I say spotting I don't mean it as actually spotting I guess. I consider spotting when you wipe and there's barely a streak there (if that makes sense?!) Now it's noticeably there on the TP when I wipe like a heavier spotting (lol I'm confusing huh?) but not enough to actually get on the pad. I consider it actually AF when it hits that pad. Normally my AF is pretty heavy I wake up the morning of and I've bled so much that it is everywhere even through the pad so that's what I expected when I woke up but nothing. 6pm and still not on the pad so I will have to see what tomorrow has in store. This cycle has been all over the place ugh.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> OUCH! That sounds painful! Have you ever been checked for endo? LOL at least you got some fun in between hehe. Is it heavy again or just there?
> When I say spotting I don't mean it as actually spotting I guess. I consider spotting when you wipe and there's barely a streak there (if that makes sense?!) Now it's noticeably there on the TP when I wipe like a heavier spotting (lol I'm confusing huh?) but not enough to actually get on the pad. I consider it actually AF when it hits that pad. Normally my AF is pretty heavy I wake up the morning of and I've bled so much that it is everywhere even through the pad so that's what I expected when I woke up but nothing. 6pm and still not on the pad so I will have to see what tomorrow has in store. This cycle has been all over the place ugh.

No, haven't been checked for endo. Although with the ultrasound and physical exam she gave me she said there wasn't any signs that she felt concerned over and to try a few more months before going in for further testing.

It was nice to have some fun before she started back up again:haha: Poor DH, from the moment af started he asked multiple times a day if it was gone yet:dohh: That's unusual for him and it's curious. It's not even heavy again, more like spotting so I've just been wearing liners all day.

I agree with you, I don't count af until it hits the pad as well lol. Well, on the bright side at least you're not dealing with it being everywhere like usual! Although it's not fun that it's been such a wacky cycle :( I hope that the next one will be more on top of itself than a guessing game like this last one was.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> OUCH! That sounds painful! Have you ever been checked for endo? LOL at least you got some fun in between hehe. Is it heavy again or just there?
> When I say spotting I don't mean it as actually spotting I guess. I consider spotting when you wipe and there's barely a streak there (if that makes sense?!) Now it's noticeably there on the TP when I wipe like a heavier spotting (lol I'm confusing huh?) but not enough to actually get on the pad. I consider it actually AF when it hits that pad. Normally my AF is pretty heavy I wake up the morning of and I've bled so much that it is everywhere even through the pad so that's what I expected when I woke up but nothing. 6pm and still not on the pad so I will have to see what tomorrow has in store. This cycle has been all over the place ugh.
> 
> No, haven't been checked for endo. Although with the ultrasound and physical exam she gave me she said there wasn't any signs that she felt concerned over and to try a few more months before going in for further testing.
> 
> It was nice to have some fun before she started back up again:haha: Poor DH, from the moment af started he asked multiple times a day if it was gone yet:dohh: That's unusual for him and it's curious. It's not even heavy again, more like spotting so I've just been wearing liners all day.
> 
> I agree with you, I don't count af until it hits the pad as well lol. Well, on the bright side at least you're not dealing with it being everywhere like usual! Although it's not fun that it's been such a wacky cycle :( I hope that the next one will be more on top of itself than a guessing game like this last one was.Click to expand...

Maybe he's just checking since your dr showed concern. That's definitely the bright side. I hope the next one is normal lol. I'm taking a break. I'm going to start back on the vitex and paba regularly though and hopefully I can get my cycle shortened.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Awww I'm extra sad now but I guess it's good that I didn't notice before. My FF chart says I had a triphasic chart on day 64 I'm on day 70 now. I've always read that was a good thing. Guess not since I think I have officially started AF. It's on the pad now but it's dark red/brown. Even when I wipe it's dark red/brown. Almost like dried up blood.


----------



## Leetie13

Newlywed im so sorry your going through this and im praying everything will turn out ok :hugs:

Dragonfly im glad the bleeding has slowed thats scarry ive had af where i was bleeding through a super tampon and a pad in about a half hour but it only lasted a day then slowed down. But i never got checked just figured it was a heavy af.

Ttc sorry af got you :hugs:

Afm im pretty sure af is on her way my cp is low and open and ive had a headache and moody. Atleast i will get to use the bbt therm. I bought.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - :hugs: I hope you're doing alright today. We're all here for you dear, keeping you in my prayers.

Leetie - It was scary, I'm used to bleeding pretty heavy on the first day but never that much, and I think it was the pain that made it hard to move that made me call and ask. I'm sorry af feels like she's on her way:hugs: If she must show I'm praying for next cycle for you.

TTC - :hugs: Lots of hugs to you

AFM: Doctors appointment today and I plan to ask about the funky af. Going out to buy a thermometer today to start temping tomorrow morning, I guess it's a late start since I'm CD5 already but since I don't O for a while I think it's alright. The wait to O begins again:coffee:


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks dragonfly. I hope you get some answers from the dr and i will be joining you temping this cycle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies. Sorry to hear you think the witch is on her way Leetie! Hopefully she passes you by. 
Dragonfly I think temping is a great idea. I never knew it was so important, I really thought it was tedious and just too much but temping has helped answer a lot of questions for me this cycle. 
AFM-veryyyyy painful AF happening now. I finished my tree to keep my mind off the pain but it's terrible. If it wasn't only 3pm I would take a pain pill but they knock me out so that wouldn't be a good idea. I'm torn and don't know if I should hope and pray O happens before I leave for GA or just take a break and try again in January when I get back. If I knew my O would happen on CD21 like it did my first cycle then no doubt I wouldn't take a break but these last 2 cycles it has been longer and longer. I guess I could make sure I take the vitex and paba regularly like I did the first cycle. The second month I didn't take it regularly and this cycle not at all (probably why it's so crazy lol) Hmmm I will have to decide soon because I need to start taking the vitex and paba like now lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hey ladies- I think we need a group hug :hugs:

Dragonfly- could you possibly have had an ovarian cyst rupture? This happened to me twice, both times around AF. The first time DH said I got really white. He thought I had appendicitis and took me to the emergency room. Well after many (expensive) tests, they found some fluid around my ovaries and put it down to a ruptured ovarian cyst. It took several hours to do all the tests, and about 4 hours in the pain started dissipating.

The second time it happened (a few months later) I waited it out at home. Hasn't happened since (thank goodness) but it was quite scary. I remember both times were near the end of my period and I had a lot of flow, but it was bright red and not like usual AF (sorry, tmi).


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Sorry to hear that the pain is awful and af is being a mean one! I don't have experience with those so I can't give advice, but I would say go with what you feel is best for you :hugs:

Xan - Group hugs definitely in order:hugs: The u/s showed I didn't have any cysts and the pains I was experiencing weren't the same as when I've had cysts previously, but I suppose it is possible:shrug:

My af wasn't really usual red either.. tmi alert

Spoiler
it was more like blackberry jelly, super dark and clotty and the texture was very different. It was like stretchy red egg white
 but that only lasted the one day, after that it turned back into spotting. Now I have just light brown spotting as she leaves so who knows.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Awwww hugs Xan!! :hugs:

Dragonfly-have you taken another test like she suggested? Last night while I was trying to shut my mind off because I was so upset after seeing I actually had a triphasic chart I was reading all these stories of that exact thing happening to women that you are experiencing and then they got a BFP. Like we've said before if it's abnormal then it could be possible. Some women have a period all 9 months. I went researching because I was grasping at straws still holding onto hope but today it being so painful I'm sure it's the dreaded witch ugh. 
I decided I'm going to take the vitex and paba and if it happens then it happens if not at least I tried. I think I would be upset with myself if I didn't try and I don't want to be down in the dumps when I go to GA.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies,
I am back to share my news - which is unfortunately not good :( 
My blood test/ultrasound today confirmed that I was having a miscarriage. I really thought my chances were not the best of a positive outcome, but I couldn't help but have hope in my heart. 
My body was showing no signs of miscarrying so they have gave me medication (lots of fun, lol). I have only taken one pill but began cramping a few hours later so I have had to take 2 extra strength advil. Still no bleeding yet, but I'm sure I'll know when it happens. I have to go back on monday and they still may need to do a d&c, but I really really hope not.
& To answer the previous question (that I can't remember who asked) - Nope, I did not have any spotting or pain or any issues, I was actually completely shocked when the ultrasound revealed not so good news.
I am very thankful to have the support of my husband and parents and being able to take time off work to relax while this is happening and have time to grieve. 

I just want to thank you ladies so much for still being here for me, that really means the world to me. My wish is that we all have healthy, successful pregnancies and noone has to experience this again !
Thanks again for your kind words. Praying for all of you to get your bfp's soon :) 
xoxox


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - No, I don't wish to test again. I don't believe there is any chance of a bfp after the way I've bled so I'm going to just rule it as a weird af and hold out until the next test date. Which sadly isn't until Christmas. Glad you've decided what you want to do, sending you lots of luck and dust that this will be your cycle!

Newlywed - My dear, my heart goes out to you:hugs: I'm so sorry that the news wasn't good. I pray they wont have to do the d&c and the medications they sent you home with will be all that is necessary. Sending lots of well wishes and heartfelt thoughts your way that you are able to grieve and heal.:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Newlywed I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. Every woman's worst fear. I pray you find strength to try again soon. I hope you don't take this wrong but I've see A LOT of success stories happen the very next cycle after m/c. Sending you lots of hugs and I will keep you in prayer hun. We are always here for you good and bad!!

Thanks Dragonfly! I hope this cycle is successful for all of us. December sounds like a great month to start miracles growing!! Best of luck to all you ladies, such kind and supportive women, I know it will happen for all us.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Newlywed. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. We are here when you need us.

I woke up from a really horrible dream. Worse, DH is out of town for work, and on the west coast so I can't even call him. Times like this, I don't know what I'd do without a pet. Silly? Maybe, but I woke up my bird and kissed and cuddled her.

I need to pull myself together. I have a breakfast meeting with someone from out of town. To the shower!


----------



## Leetie13

Newlywed :hugs: i am truly sorry your going through this. I pray you wont need a d&c and that you will be blessed again. Im glad you have a support team there for you but if you ever need to vent we are here.

Xan sorry you had a bad dream i hope your meeting goes well.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc i would maybe ntnp this month dont do opks or temping maybe just bding as much as possible before you leave. 

Dragonfly did you ask your doc about your weird af?

Afm mild cramping this am no spotting yet cp feels higher than yesterday but still open.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Oh, Newlywed. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. We are here when you need us.
> 
> I woke up from a really horrible dream. Worse, DH is out of town for work, and on the west coast so I can't even call him. Times like this, I don't know what I'd do without a pet. Silly? Maybe, but I woke up my bird and kissed and cuddled her.
> 
> I need to pull myself together. I have a breakfast meeting with someone from out of town. To the shower!

Sorry about the bad dream Xan, hope your day is going great!



Leetie13 said:


> Ttc i would maybe ntnp this month dont do opks or temping maybe just bding as much as possible before you leave.
> 
> Dragonfly did you ask your doc about your weird af?
> 
> Afm mild cramping this am no spotting yet cp feels higher than yesterday but still open.

That's actually a good idea! That way no money spent and doing all that for nothing if I don't O before I leave. I've noticed I can pick up the signs of O so that will be beneficial. 
No spotting is good! FX'd for you. I've never been able to check my cp. Not sure exactly what I'm checking for lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Newlywed - Thinking of you today:hugs:

Xan - Sorry about your horrible dream, I hate those - especially when hubby isn't there to make it better :( Snuggles with your bird sound nice though.

Leetie - Yes I did, she basically said the same thing as my gyno and wanted me to think about doing an hpt, I don't want to. So she there wasn't much she could say about it but to keep trying and see what December brings. Fingers crossed that this is good news for you! Sounds excellent that no spotting yet! No idea about the cp though, I've always been too squeamish to reach up there and find it myself:haha:


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies, 
It makes me feel so loved to log on and see all your wonderful well wishes. They truly mean more than you know!
Right now I am 36 hours into my medication and have experienced some cramping but still no bleeding!! So I really have a feeling I will end up with the d&c on monday.
Have any of you ladies experienced this? Sorry if it is personal, but I don't have a whole lot of people to ask since no one really knew. 
Thanks for listening to me! But enough about me, I am dying to know any updates on you ladies ? Any good news, bad news, bfp's, positive opk's, etc !
Life has proven to be completely unpredictable, but I still have to believe there is a plan for all of us.
xoxoxo ladies


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly - It's not really my business and you can feel free to tell me to mind my own business but just wondering why you are so against testing? I mean I know why I would probably be against testing, just wondering if we think alike lol.

Newlywed - I haven't had much experience either because I had a missed m/c where I was bleeding really heavy. I'm not sure what they gave you but they gave me meds to stop the bleeding and then start it again because it was so bad. (TMI) I can't even explain how bad the bleeding was. I woke up that morning covered, I had to throw away the bedding set, lots of clots and tons of pain. I'm not sure how a d&c is so I don't know what to compare, sorry hun.


----------



## Leetie13

Newlywed im sorry i dont have any helpful advice. But here is an inspirational quote for you. 

"God puts rainbows in the clouds so that each of us - in the dreariest and most dreaded moments - can see a possibility of hope." Maya Angelou.

I pray that one day soon you will hold your rainbow in your arms.


----------



## Leetie13

Nothing new here cramps this morning but they went away. Still no spotting. Tomorrow will be cd 28 im hoping the vitex is regulating my cycles. 

Has anyone heard from labgal. Miss seeing her on here. Hope everythings ok.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I've been wondering how Labgal is as well, hope all is alright.

TTC - I guess I just would rather not know, if that makes sense. AF came and went and although I'm having random brown spotting still I call her gone so DH and I can carry on our trying. To me, it's very unlikely anything was there so why bother spending the money to confirm that?

Leetie - That is a beautiful quote. Fingers crossed for you dear.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly glad the witch is gone and i understand not wanting to test. I never test unless im am more than 2 weeks late because my cycles have always been unpredictable and if i really hate to see negatives. Im hoping my cycles will be more regular and maybe i will test when im a week late. 

Ugh cramps and light spotting. I dont always have cramps when af is here but it seems like when i do they arent just in my lower abdomen but in my legs and back. They arent horrible just annoying and uncomfortable. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Been working like crazy and finally got a day to get some house work done. Got a lot to do before Thanksgiving.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly that would be my exact answer, I would rather not know. I'm glad AF is gone and y'all can get back to trying! 

Leetie Sorry the spotting started. Hope you can get stuff done. Did my shopping yesterday, just have to buy the ham to cook next week and hopefully find the onions n celery with spices already chopped up for dressing like I did last year. Sure made making the dressing sooooo much easier when someone else did all the prep lol.

I miss lab too! Hope she comes back soon. Praying all is well. 

AFM I had the strangest period ever lol. day 1 light spotting day 2 med/heavy bleeding day 3 one spot and gone. Craziness! I've always had 3-4days of flow. Yesterday (day 3) I put in a tampon expecting to be annoyed throughout the day having to change it out while running around shopping but never happened. (tmi) there was light brown on the outside where it looks like it was only there from putting it in and nothing more. Guess I should be thankful not having to deal with it any longer lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I would go crazy waiting 2 weeks, I admire you're wilpower! I do hope that your cycles start regulating themselves, especially with taking Vitex. Glad you had a moment of down time at home, even if it's been busy preparing the house for Thanksgiving :)

TTC - That's so strange, but glad that she's leaving already so you can get back into having fun:winkwink: That's pretty much how my cycle was, it's very interesting how we're all having such strange cycles in November... could it be the moon? Although I was told that ladies who live under the same roof their cycles start to get similar, but I doubt that could happen over the internet:haha: I think the stork needs to give us all a break!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Leetie - I would go crazy waiting 2 weeks, I admire you're wilpower! I do hope that your cycles start regulating themselves, especially with taking Vitex. Glad you had a moment of down time at home, even if it's been busy preparing the house for Thanksgiving :)
> 
> TTC - That's so strange, but glad that she's leaving already so you can get back into having fun:winkwink: That's pretty much how my cycle was, it's very interesting how we're all having such strange cycles in November... could it be the moon? Although I was told that ladies who live under the same roof their cycles start to get similar, but I doubt that could happen over the internet:haha: I think the stork needs to give us all a break!

LOL over the internet. I sure wish things weren't so crazy for all of us this cycle. Hopefully next cycle will be much nicer to all of us!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Maybe the crazy cycles are to prepare us for good news the following cycle. To be honest I'm dreading this cycle, I worry about what news it will hold at the end of it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Maybe the crazy cycles are to prepare us for good news the following cycle. To be honest I'm dreading this cycle, I worry about what news it will hold at the end of it.

Why is that?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fear of disappointment I guess. We'll be with my in laws and I don't particularly like to let my emotional side out around them. It's silly really, I shouldn't be counting myself out already! So sorry about the pity party, and now I feel guilty. It will be interesting to see how things go, Im hoping my cycle won't be crazy with the stress and chaos holiday family gatherings can bring lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Fear of disappointment I guess. We'll be with my in laws and I don't particularly like to let my emotional side out around them. It's silly really, I shouldn't be counting myself out already! So sorry about the pity party, and now I feel guilty. It will be interesting to see how things go, Im hoping my cycle won't be crazy with the stress and chaos holiday family gatherings can bring lol

I can understand that. I can relate to the stress as well. I go to GA because my family is there and DF works every Christmas (he's a nurse) so I go there so I'm not alone. It's hard being apart on Christmas but I'm sure if I was left home alone it would be even worse. I'm kind of dreading it though because my bro and his wife live with my parents and she's due in January. I fear staying under the same roof is going to be very difficult for me emotionally. Don't feel guilty hun. A lot of us start feeling a certain way around Christmas and holidays in general. I've been trying not to throw myself a pity party lol.


----------



## Leetie13

hey girls af showed this morning. I had really bad cramps in church but dh got me some midol hopefully it kicks in soon we are doing our thanksgiving dinner shopping. We have 15 people coming for dinner. I am really excited I love big family gatherings. Even though 2 of those guests are dh's ex wife and her bf. :haha: we are all friendly and we actually do things together frequently they are actually having us over friday for taco pizza. Another guest is a friend of dh neice a 16 year old boy who just lost his dad a few days ago and doesnt have any where to go to dinner. 

Hope everyone is well today. and dragonfly that would be pretty cool if cycles could sink over the internet. maybe others fertility vibes will come through the internet waves :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Glad to hear you all are looking forward to happy holidays. Leetie, sounds like you will be sharing your home and bringing joy to a lot of people!

My parents being Canadian, Thanksgiving was never a big holiday. Now that I don't live in the same city as my parents and sister, DH and I do non-traditional Thanksgivings. While living out west we used to go to Las Vegas. This year we're meeting up with some friends in New York, going to see a broadway show.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> hey girls af showed this morning. I had really bad cramps in church but dh got me some midol hopefully it kicks in soon we are doing our thanksgiving dinner shopping. We have 15 people coming for dinner. I am really excited I love big family gatherings. Even though 2 of those guests are dh's ex wife and her bf. :haha: we are all friendly and we actually do things together frequently they are actually having us over friday for taco pizza. Another guest is a friend of dh neice a 16 year old boy who just lost his dad a few days ago and doesnt have any where to go to dinner.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today. and dragonfly that would be pretty cool if cycles could sink over the internet. maybe others fertility vibes will come through the internet waves :haha:


Sorry AF found you but on the bright side she will be gone by Thanksgiving! I love big family gatherings too until it turns into chaos and then I want to go hide under the bed LOL. Taco pizza sounds yum!!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan a boradway play sounds amazing. Ive never been to nyc or seen a broadway play. Wicked is coming to pittsburgh i would love to see it. 

Ttc thank goodness she will be gone by then if these cramps keep up the way they are. I love the commotion and the chaos of family gatherings as long as its friendly and not dramatized. I am a very non confromtational person and the second someone raises a voice im gone lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Glad that af will be gone in time for Thanksgiving Leetie! 

Xan - A Broadway show sounds amazing, I haven't been to one yet but I hope to sometime :)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies! Just popping over to let you know today we found out, we are having a BOY! I was supposed to be 20 weeks but he is measuring 21 weeks and is already 1 pound. Pretty crazy! Looks like Easton Wayne it is :D


----------



## Liz_N

congrats famerswife!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh FarmersWife that is beautiful news, I burst into tears reading that little Easton is already a pound! Congratulations!!


----------



## xanzaba

Great news Farmer's Wife!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

That's wonderful Farmerswife! Time is flying by!!


----------



## Leetie13

Congratulations farmerswife! Love the name too.

Hey girls sorry i wasnt on yesterday i wasnt feeling well. I was up all night the night before with cramps then all day yesterday i kept feeling like i had to throw up. I would run to the bathroom then by the time i got there it was gone. But im feeling better today except cramps and heavy flow. Cant wait for the witch to leave. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Hey girls sorry i wasnt on yesterday i wasnt feeling well. I was up all night the night before with cramps then all day yesterday i kept feeling like i had to throw up. I would run to the bathroom then by the time i got there it was gone. But im feeling better today except cramps and heavy flow. Cant wait for the witch to leave. How is everyone else doing?

That sounds awful Leetie! Glad that you're feeling better today except for the miseries of af, hope she'll be leaving you soon.

AFM: I'm having strange side pains in my usual left side, but it's way too early to O for me so I'm shrugging it off. I told DH no opks or temping at all this cycle, we're just going to try and relax so we can enjoy the holidays together. We fell in love over Christmas time so I get super sappy during the holidays and I'd rather hold onto those feelings than dread and stress over not being pregnant.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks dragonfly. Aww thats so special you fell in love around christmas. I love christmas time. Its been snowing here and its so pretty. That sounds nice taking a less stressful approach. I was going to start temping but i didint get any sleep the other night then forgot this morning. Hopefully i will get on track with it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Thanks dragonfly. Aww thats so special you fell in love around christmas. I love christmas time. Its been snowing here and its so pretty. That sounds nice taking a less stressful approach. I was going to start temping but i didint get any sleep the other night then forgot this morning. Hopefully i will get on track with it.

Christmas time is the best, I love all the traditions. We don't get much snow over here, and when we do it's still not much lol. I hear temping is tricky, you'll get it though :) Hopefully tonight you'll sleep much better than last night!


----------



## Leetie13

Can i ask where your from? If you would rather not say i understand. Temping does seem like it takes a while to figure out im hoping it helps atleast let me figure out if im ovulating or not.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Can i ask where your from? If you would rather not say i understand. Temping does seem like it takes a while to figure out im hoping it helps atleast let me figure out if im ovulating or not.

I'm in Washington :) Temping will definitely help you figure out if you're O'ing or not, that's especially why I want to do it. But with holiday craze I'm holding off until next cycle - *if* I must.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Leetie13 said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask where your from? If you would rather not say i understand. Temping does seem like it takes a while to figure out im hoping it helps atleast let me figure out if im ovulating or not.
> 
> I'm in Washington :) Temping will definitely help you figure out if you're O'ing or not, that's especially why I want to do it. But with holiday craze I'm holding off until next cycle - *if* I must.Click to expand...

Hey we are neighbors! I'm in Everett, Wa. I seen we are supposed to get a little snow next week, can't wait. I've been running around like crazy getting ready for Thanksgiving. I love Christmas for the same reason. DF and I started dating on Christmas day. This Christmas makes 5 years. I haven't been temping just taking my vitex and paba hoping to O before I leave for GA. In case I don't make it back by Thanksgiving I hope you ladies have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your families!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Hey we are neighbors! I'm in Everett, Wa. I seen we are supposed to get a little snow next week, can't wait. I've been running around like crazy getting ready for Thanksgiving. I love Christmas for the same reason. DF and I started dating on Christmas day. This Christmas makes 5 years. I haven't been temping just taking my vitex and paba hoping to O before I leave for GA. In case I don't make it back by Thanksgiving I hope you ladies have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your families!!

Oh wow we are! :) I never listen to the weather so I had no idea about possible snow, if we do I'll get to test drive my subaru in it:haha: That's so sweet that Christmas day is your anniversary :) Ours is December 22nd and it will be 4 years for us! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your family TTC!


----------



## Leetie13

Wow washington ive never been further west than Ohio :haha: my younger sister lives in CO shes been there for 3 going on 4 years and ive still never been there. Were hoping sometime this year we will make it out. 

We got probably 8 inches of snow its pretty but i dont drive in bad weather im not a fan of driving any way but if theres any chance of rain i dont drive. 

Have a Happy Thanksgiving Ttc! Im doing my pies today so they are out of the way tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Wow washington ive never been further west than Ohio :haha: my younger sister lives in CO shes been there for 3 going on 4 years and ive still never been there. Were hoping sometime this year we will make it out.
> 
> We got probably 8 inches of snow its pretty but i dont drive in bad weather im not a fan of driving any way but if theres any chance of rain i dont drive.
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving Ttc! Im doing my pies today so they are out of the way tomorrow :)

Does your sister usually come to you for the holidays? I have family in CO too but have never been out there myself, I'd like to though, there's pretty scenery there.

Ah 8 inches if far too many for me! That can stay on the mountains for snowboarding:haha: Where I'm at in Washington we get like a maximum of 2 inches of snow and everyone panics... quite embarrassing:dohh:


----------



## Leetie13

We went to VA beach one year for easter and it snowed and the whole town was shut down. It only 
lasted maybe an hour and was gone just as fast but it was pretty neat to see the beach covered in snow.

I seen my sis for the first time in 3 years in may for my wedding. With the job we used to have we had no time off and my sis was going to school and she had a baby and every time we tried to either go there or her here something would come up and we couldnt. But i will make it out there soon im determined lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> We went to VA beach one year for easter and it snowed and the whole town was shut down. It only
> lasted maybe an hour and was gone just as fast but it was pretty neat to see the beach covered in snow.
> 
> I seen my sis for the first time in 3 years in may for my wedding. With the job we used to have we had no time off and my sis was going to school and she had a baby and every time we tried to either go there or her here something would come up and we couldnt. But i will make it out there soon im determined lol.

Oh gosh! Sounds like my town:haha: A flake of snow hits the ground and the schools flip. That must have been amazing to see the beach in the snow, definitely a sight I've never seen but would love to!

So sad that you haven't been able to see your sister much :( But I hope that gets to change very soon! Sometimes life just gets too busy and timing doesn't work, that seems to happen a lot with some people in our family we like to see.

1 pumpkin pie, 3 apple pies, 12 cinnamon rolls later I have a disaster of a kitchen haha - but at least it smells good! Happy Thanksgiving ladies, I'm definitely grateful for every single one of you here:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I am also thankful I found this thread :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That too! This thread is definitely my favorite hang out and has the best ladies:hugs:


----------



## Liz_N

Wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## xanzaba

CD 12, and woke up this morning to a + OPK! Wasn't expecting it at all- I've been enjoying the holiday foods- creamy pumpkin soup is my favorite- and even drinking some wine. Just more evidence that we control nothing in this crazy trip... thought for sure O would be delayed.

Hope you ladies had a wonderful holiday and can enjoy the long weekend (hopefully you have it off :) )!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey ladies! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and didnt eat to much. Mine was great no drama and everyone had a great time. There was chocolate pie fight 3 of the kids got their faces smashed into it. So there was a mess but it was worth it :haha:

I am also very thankful for all of you, this thread and bnb. I love to get on here and have your support and encouraging words. To be able to vent about things i cant to any one else and to be able to read and learn so much about everything ttc and everyone. Thanks girls for being here!

Xan woohoo positive opk! BD time :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I'm so over the leftovers already. I don't normally eat leftovers but I made an exception lol. Hope all is well. Being lazy today, watching Christmas movies and drinking cappuccino.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies !
I am slowly getting ready to open up again and check this site more often. Tonight I just needed to feel a bit more hopeful and check in to see how you ladies are doing. Happy Thanksgiving to you all! I'm Canadian so we had ours ages ago (but we still do have black friday sales here,lol). I know we have all had our ups and down, but I think we all have so much to be thankful for. "The most wonderful time of the year" is upon us soon, and I am going to try my hardest to enjoy it. Do you ladies have any big plans? I hope you get a bfp- that would be the most special present of all !!! With a new year ahead of us I am hopeful for new beginnings and positive news <3 
Thinking of you all and so nice to see so much love in a room full of "strangers". But although I don't know who any of you are, I feel like I know you more than some people I've known my entire life! 
Lots of love, xo


----------



## newlyweds2013

Also meant to add:
Farmers Wife - A HUGE CONGRATS on finding out it is a baby BOY !!!! Beautiful name as well. 
You are giving hope to all of us, so thank you for sharing <3 !!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

newlyweds2013 said:


> Hi ladies !
> I am slowly getting ready to open up again and check this site more often. Tonight I just needed to feel a bit more hopeful and check in to see how you ladies are doing. Happy Thanksgiving to you all! I'm Canadian so we had ours ages ago (but we still do have black friday sales here,lol). I know we have all had our ups and down, but I think we all have so much to be thankful for. "The most wonderful time of the year" is upon us soon, and I am going to try my hardest to enjoy it. Do you ladies have any big plans? I hope you get a bfp- that would be the most special present of all !!! With a new year ahead of us I am hopeful for new beginnings and positive news <3
> Thinking of you all and so nice to see so much love in a room full of "strangers". But although I don't know who any of you are, I feel like I know you more than some people I've known my entire life!
> Lots of love, xo


Awww so happy to see you newlyweds! I hope all of us find a bfp in our stockings this year! Wouldn't that be amazing. I haven't been on much, but I hope things are getting better for you hun.


----------



## Leetie13

newlywed so glad your here and i pray the new years brings us all a LO

hope everyone is well. af has been gone for a couple days im not sure what cd i am im on my phone so cant check my calendar. i might not be on much this week we are really pushing to get this house done so putting in a lot of hours. i think im going to start opks maybe today. i dont think im off to a good start with the temping. i havent been doing it at the same time i try to be around the same time but sometimes i wake up and try to go back to sleep then take it. Is the temp supposed to be the same daily until you O? because mine is up down up down. well i will be checking in when i can. have a great day!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

*Newlywed* - You've been in my thoughts:hugs: I hope that you are healing and will enjoy the upcoming holidays. I know I'm ready to bring on the new year!

*Leetie* - Good luck with the opks! I think the temping you're supposed to do first thing, but I haven't gotten into myself yet.

Wishing you ladies lots of luck that this will be our cycles for bfp's! Started getting some cm yesterday so we bd, it's been really different having such a relaxed cycle, but I'm kind of liking it :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly glad to here your enjoying your relaxing cycle :)

Afm started opk yesterday faint line. Im getting better at temping same time every morning. I know they say it takes a coupke cycles to get a hang of it and see a pattern. Good luck everyone praying we get bfp soon!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey there ladies! Hope all is well for everyone. I'm on cd13 so hoping I O before I leave for GA. But I am enjoying not temping and all that. Just waiting for my O symptoms.


----------



## xanzaba

4dpo- a little heartburn and sore BBs, but I don't believe vague symptoms anymore...

Glad to hear everyone is having a chill cycle :)


----------



## Leetie13

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 

Ttc in hope you O before you leave. 

Xan you are right. But fx!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Great on getting a faint line on your opk Leetie, have you hit positive yet? Fingers crossed for you this leads up to your bfp!!

TTC - Glad you're enjoying not temping:thumbup: Here's hoping that you O before leaving for GA.

Xan - Fingers are crossed for you, and I totally agree on vague symptoms. lol

AFM: CD19 and I had to look at my ticker to know what day I'm on, which I guess is a good thing? I've had some cm and some side pains so we bd a few times but I'm not certain when I'll O exactly, I just know it's due sometime this week so we're bd'ing every couple of days. Every other day began to feel like work, so now we go 2 or 3 days... and I hope that's not too far of a gap but any more than that and I feel stressed to preform. Prepping for the holidays have kept me busy, I picked up a crochet blanket project I'd like to give DH so I've been wrapped up in that. Fingers crossed for bfp's for us all this cycle!

Newlywed - Sending hugs and I'm thinking of you, hope you're doing alright:hugs:

Labgal - Haven't heard from you in a while, hope that life is treating you well also:flower:


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly opk yesterday was a little darker i havent tested today yet probably in about an hour. I havent had many O symptoms though. I wish i could crochet or knit. I would love to be able to make things for people or a LO :) glad to hear your staying busy. I just got done decorating the tree and putting up some decorations inside. I really really hope and pray we all have a LO by next Christmas or are atleast expecting.


----------



## newlyweds2013

Hi ladies ! Just stopping in to say hi and that I'm always thinking of you all :)
I scroll down and hope I am going to see bfp in capital letters with huge exclamation marks, hahah. I didn't write it out because I know one of you will scroll down and see it and automatically get excited, lol!
Hope this holiday season is taking everyone's mind off of the ttc battle. 

Thank you again so much for all your well wishes and prayers <3 I still can't believe it happened, and hope no one here has to go through it, but honestly you do get strength you never knew you had and God brings you through.
Lots of xo's


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Hopefully those lines get darker soon, how strange that you're not having any O symptoms though.. maybe in the next few days they'll pick up? I have no idea how to knit, but crocheting is easy (at least flat things are haha). You can teach yourself with youtube :) I learned years ago but had to peak through videos online to get a refresher when I started back up. I probably wont be able to make our future LO's anything but blankets:haha: Maybe if I practice though.. Oh goodness, it would be so lovely to have a little one by next Christmas. I'm praying for that bfp for all of us!

Newlywed - Lots of hugs coming your way:hugs: I'm glad you're finding strength through this hard time. I pray that your next bfp sticks like super glue.


----------



## Leetie13

Well atleast your LO wont get cold :haha: i learned to knit a scarves in school but never learned how to end them the class ended before she taught us lol. I should try youtube for something it would be fun. Im hoping O symptoms pick up too. My cp has been low soft and open the last 4 days oday it seems higher so fx it happens soon.

Newlywed :hugs: im so glad to hear your staying strong. And like dragonfly said im praying your next bfp sticks like super glue :)


----------



## labgal

Hi Ladies! Sorry for the long absence. I needed to get away for a bit and not think about TTC but I have been thinking of you all and checking up on you once a week :) 

Newlyweds - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm hugging you a million times from afar. Here's hoping you get your sticky bean soon! 

I have no idea what CD I am on because my focus is elsewhere this month, glad to see you guys are relaxing too :) I didn't do opk or anything this time around. 

<3 you leetie. Hope your temping is getting easier! 

Happy holidays to all of you lovelies !


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Haha that's true. What a crappy class!! How can they not teach you how to finish off? :haha: I bet youtube could help. Fingers crossed for you! I know nothing about cp but I'm hoping it gets up there!

Labgal - Hey! We've missed you. Glad that you've taken the time you need to be away from BnB and TTC:hugs:

AFM: Lots of cm today! I think this is good, I told DH as soon as he gets home from work we're going to dance:haha: I'm having some cramps in my thighs like af but lighter, don't know what that's about. And no side pains today, but had them the last 3 days so today might be O day?


----------



## Leetie13

Hey labgal :hugs: glad to hear everything is good and your taking it easy fx relaxing helps everyone!

Dragonfly baby dance time! Good luck!

Afm opk lines still not getting darker tonights was taken with very diluted pee i knew it wouldnt be darker but i think im getting some cm.
So tonight when me and dh got home from dinner we both had to pee so we went in the bathroom together and i took my opk with me. I use a red plastic cup to pee in and when dh saw me he starts cracking up and singing red solo cup. I was laughing and trying to pee at the same time. It was really funny. Just thought id share lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hiiiiiiii ladies!! I'm so happy to see you around lab! Looks like most of us are just sitting back and relaxing this month just waiting to see what takes place. That's good though. Christmas brings enough stress why add to it. Hope all you ladies are doing well and lots of bd'ing is happening just in case hehe. 

AFM - Can't wait to end my current class and be done with school till January starting next week. YAY! I had tons of CM but no sore boobs so I knew it was a false alarm like last cycle lol. But that's all for me!


----------



## Liz_N

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey ladies just checking in. Hows everyone doing? Relaxing and bding I hope lol. 

Afm been good still havent O'd but im keeping busy. Yesterday my MIL, SIL, and neice came over to bake cookies. My SIL is having a Christmas party Friday so I have that to look forward to. Well here is some :dust: for everyone.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.

I've been avoiding posting because I'm feeling superstitious... I had a IC that showed a line, but I'm so gun shy lately I don't believe it, and I want to wait on a real pregnancy test. I'm 11 dpo today, so I'm trying to hold off until 13 to use a real test. 

To be honest, the tww has gone pretty fast this month. Busy at work and trying to get everything done for the holidays. We're going to see my in-laws for the holidays, including my sister in law and her 2 little ones (2,3 years old). She asked for clothes for the kids and I had a blast picking out tiny jeans, t-shirts and jackets.

How are you ladies doing? Liz_N, hope you've had a happy and healthy couple of months!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan fx its a real bfp! Cant wait to hear an update. That sounds fun shopping for the LO's clothes.


----------



## Liz_N

hey everyone. I've had a hectic and slightly scary week but I think things will be calming down this month and a half of next one. I have to take off work due to pregnancy issues (check journal for more details).

Xan- got everything fxed for you!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, finally making time to pop by the BnB again. I miss you!

Leetie - I giggled at your share of your hubby singing red solo cup. Have fun at SIL's Christmas party! Hope you O soon:thumbup:

TTC - I hope that you're O'ing soon as well!!

Xan - Fingers crossed super hard for you! Looking forward to when you'll be testing again :) Just a few more days.

Liz - I'm glad things are calming down, you definitely don't need all that stress with little bean growing! I'll be popping by your journal to catch up shortly :)

AFM: Still having cm, had more today than previous days so I'm not sure what that's all about. We haven't bd in 4 days so I'm not feeling too hopeful for this ovulation. I'm due Christmas Eve so today should have been 1dpo, and if that's the case then we missed it. We'll still bd tonight and hope for the best. I'm feeling a bit beside myself that I totally screwed up this cycle, we got so lax on it that the most important days we didn't even bd! It's really upsetting for me.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly you never know you ths spermies still mightve been in there to catch the eggy. Fx!


----------



## xanzaba

No news is, well, no news. Dealing with some scary family things. Bump watch on hold.

Looking for some positive stories, OPK or BFPs :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Dragonfly you never know you ths spermies still mightve been in there to catch the eggy. Fx!

Thanks Leetie, we bd last night so hopefully it will be in time... we'll just have to wait and see now.



xanzaba said:


> No news is, well, no news. Dealing with some scary family things. Bump watch on hold.
> 
> Looking for some positive stories, OPK or BFPs :)

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're going through some family stuff, I hope that all is alright and clears up soon.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I hope everyone is OK and everything gets better soon. We are here if you need to talk :hugs:



I'm pretty sure I am not going to ovulate this cycle. I started spotting yesterday and again today and my temps stayed low and my opks never got dark. I pray everyone else gets some good news soon!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey everyone! Looks like I'm not the only one with hectic stuff going on.
Liz I checked your journal, how scary!! But I'm glad you and baby are ok, don't feel bad for having to miss work, it's time to be selfish and do what you need to do for you and baby. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything continues to be good for both of you!
Dragonfly-glad you got a bd in there but the things I've read said that spermies can live for 5-7 days so fingers crossed for you! 
Xan- hope everything is ok for you. 
Leetie- sorry you didn't O, or maybe you had such a short window that you didn't catch it with tests. Hope this cycle is better for you! 

AFM- Still no signs of O and I leave Monday for GA for 3 weeks. I'm not stressing it though because I'm stressed about everything else lol. I always freak out right before my flights, I always think the worst so that may be why O isn't happening. Major stress happening here. Plus I have a big project due for my Master's class on Monday so more stress added, and lastly my SIL is 8 months preg so I'm afraid of how emotional that is going to make me. I know it will happen for me when God is ready to bless me but Christmas has always made me very emotional for a family I just feel like I'm missing out on what everyone else gets to experience at Christmas. <sigh> Well I will end my pity party there and get to sleep. Big hugs ladies, so glad to have met all of you through this crazy journey. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Hey TTC sorry your so stressed. I will pray for a safe trip and a nice smooth flight. Im completely there with you about Christmas time. Holidays in general suck in the TTC world. I'm so thankful and blessed for the family I have but like you said I feel like I'm missing out on so much more joy and happiness. But your right it will happen but waiting for it to is a pain lol FX that it happens sooner rather than later. Will you be able to get on bnb while your gone or are you taking a break from it?


----------



## labgal

Good afternoon ladies, 

Sorry to read that things are turning hectic and stressful for most of you! The holidays can really exacerbate things. I think sometimes this time of year can trigger sickness and stress, or it just happens to be when things are revealed. I wish I had something better to report myself but I've been helping my girlfriend I've known since high school whose twin brother died a week and a half ago now of a drug overdose. The wake for a 27 year old was pretty rough. Weird because she is opposite of him in that she's very studious , got her masters etc, not into the drug thing. Hard for me to understand, harder for my friend and her mother and sister of course. 

Hoping that Christmas brings a nice present though! Dh and I bd a lot this cycle.. A lot. I hope they were all still good spermies! Fx for all and many :hugs: around


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! I'm having a really rough day today. I'm so sad about leaving DF and now a friend of ours just told me she's preggo. No one knows I'm even trying so she didn't have a clue she just wanted to share her excitement but it hit me so hard with already being sad about leaving. I need to be packing and finishing up school work and now I just want to go to sleep. I feel happy for her but I feel sad as well. Of course I want everyone to have babies but every time I find out someone else is preggo I just think why not me. I know I shouldn't be selfish. I have to try to get a grip on myself and get motivated to get things done ugh. I sure hope you ladies are doing better than me, I'll just be over here having my own pity party.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Hey TTC sorry your so stressed. I will pray for a safe trip and a nice smooth flight. Im completely there with you about Christmas time. Holidays in general suck in the TTC world. I'm so thankful and blessed for the family I have but like you said I feel like I'm missing out on so much more joy and happiness. But your right it will happen but waiting for it to is a pain lol FX that it happens sooner rather than later. Will you be able to get on bnb while your gone or are you taking a break from it?

Thanks so much! I will be around but probably not as much! I'm hoping after the holidays we will all be back around regularly like we all used to be. Glad to know I'm not the only one that feels that I'm missing something, I mean not that it's a good feeling to have but I'm glad that I'm not alone or selfish for feeling this way. I'm really struggling today. I'm trying so hard to hold back the tears right now. FX for you as well, hopefully it will happen for all of us sooner than later. I think I just have a difficult time with hearing people are preggo when they didn't have to try so hard, but I have to stop being like that because I don't know their journey they might have struggled just like we all have.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Thinking of you:hugs:

Leetie - I'm sorry you may not of ovulated, I hope that maybe you just didn't detect is or something:hugs:

TTC - Stress can delay O, don't worry about your flight. I know I freak out before plane rides too, but all will be alright :) Enjoy your time with family and think of how once you get off the plane you'll be with them! I get emotional about family around the holidays as well, it's going to happen though, for all of us :) We'll get our bfp's! I know your friends excitement is not meant to be a harsh intention toward your own TTC but I totally understand how hard it is to hear someone elses good news when we've all been trying for so long:hugs: Hang in there, you're time is coming.

Labgal - Oh dear, my heart aches for your friend who lost her brother. I pray that their hearts will heal from such a devastating loss. Glad to hear you got lots of bd'ing in though!! That's excellent news, fingers crossed for you:winkwink:

AFM: I don't remember what CD I'm on, and am too lazy to look for my ticker lol. But due date is Christmas eve and I know it's coming up fast as I frantically try to finish all the holiday shopping buzz. I think I'm getting a UTI or something. I'm having a lot of cramping pain around the front of my pelvis and in my low back with lots of cm, so I don't know if that's becoming an infection of some sort or what, but it's really really uncomfortable. Tonight is DH's Christmas party at work, hopefully the pains subside long enough to enjoy it. I may have to go into the doctors office tomorrow if it doesn't ease up though. My anxiety is causing a lot of issues for me but I'm trucking my way through it and hoping for the best. Lots of hugs to all you ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Ladies. I really appreciate the nice thoughts.

Labgal, I'm sorry for your and your friend's loss. I've lost a couple of friends in their 20s to 30s and it is hard to even believe as it's happening. Add to it a different lifestyle- must be surreal. :hugs:

Dragonfly, hope you feel better. That's no fun when you're trying to feel festive...

TTC- I know what you mean about flights- when I lived out west I dreaded those cross-country flights. But they're never as bad as you think. Hopefully you can snooze.

Leetie, hope you're wrong about the O. If not, at least the holidays are a pleasant distraction.

AFM-I found out last minute my dad had to have surgery, partly diagnostic. The good news is that they didn't find anything bad. The bad news is he has to have more surgery next Thursday or Friday, as they couldn't complete the procedure. We're leaving to see my in-laws on Wednesday night. Even in my 30s I'm still a daddy's girl, so it's going to be hard being so far away.

Also, yesterday AF came and I had a really low day with everything going on and not being able to give my parents grandchildren I know they want. But now, back at home, I have some perspective and it's not so bad. Only 3 months since my surgery, my body needed a break. A fresh new cycle. These things take time.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan lots of prayers coming your and your father's way:hugs: I can only imagine how hard it must be knowing he'll have more surgery and that you'll be away. He'll be alright though and more than happy to see you when you return from your in laws:hugs: I'm also glad to hear that although you had a low day when af showed, you're now looking at it in a better outlook. I love that and wish to take example from it.


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal- I am sorry to hear about your friends brother. Its crushing when a young life is lost especially to something that could have been prevented. I pray for the families healing and also for you for being there for a friend :hugs:

Ttc-your allowed to be happy for someone and be sad at the same time. I think we should allow ourselves a pity part every one in a while and be able to selfishly cry. As long as its not to often . :hugs: I hope you feel better and have a great trip.

Xan- sorry AF showed and your dad has to have surgery. I'm glad your staying positive and I pray for a quick recovery for your dad. :hugs:

Dragonfly- I hope its not an infection and you feel better soon and you were able to have fun at the Christmas party. You never know maybe your body is preparing for a little sticky bean :winkwink: 

Afm- I haven't had any spotting for a few days. I think AF is due this weekend. I am currently laying in bed sick, sore throat, fever, headache. I'm such a baby when im sick and I've been home alone all day with no one to make me tea or get me medicine. Dh should be home soon so he's going to have to make up for it lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - That sounds awful, I hope you're feeling better soon:hugs: Glad hubby will be home soon though.


----------



## labgal

TTC - I hate planes. They give me horrible anxiety and headaches, but once you land its worth it! Fx it goes smoothly for you! 

I'm sorry to hear about your father needing surgery Xan, it's scary but thankfully it could be something more serious. I'm keeping you in my thoughts... 

Poor sick leetie :( I'm making you a cup of soup from afar! 

Dragonfly how are you?

AFM I think AF is starting as of yesterday, I had a couple spots - she's almost week earlier than the past few months, CD 31! As opposed to CD 36/37 and beyond... I'll take my victories where I can. I'm thinking it's because of not using opk and destressing? Whatever the reason its my shortest cycle since coming off BC so I'm happy about that


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling a lot better still have a cold but not as bad. 

Labgal that made me laugh thanks. I hope that AF is a sign your cycles are getting regulated. Fx and baby dust for next cycle.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - glad to hear that your cycles may be fixing themselves up!! Although af came I hope that this new cycle is a fresh start and leads you to your bfp :)

Leetie - Boo on being sick, at least you're starting to feel better :)

AFM: The crazy hives I've broken out into right after the Christmas party are driving me nuts. Doc has decided either I ate something I'm allergic to or touched something strange (like silverware that didn't get rinsed properly or something). Well that's being taken care of, slowly. Saw my ticker is 9dpo already! Holy crap! Not testing tomorrow though, I have no tests:cry::haha: I'm holding out this time! Determined! Not really any symptoms to report... my nipples never got sore so I'm worried I didn't O.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly that's strange have you ever had hives before? I hope they clear up soon. GL on waiting it out fx you did O and you get your bfp!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Dragonfly that's strange have you ever had hives before? I hope they clear up soon. GL on waiting it out fx you did O and you get your bfp!

I have but never this bad or this long. This time around I'm now on day 4 and I'm still red blotches with itching and burning. Definitely not shingles either, I made them make sure on that as I'm around my grandparents a lot. I managed to squeeze into my chiropractors office and the supplements she gave me is kicking it's butt though!

Today I've got a 2 pound bloat, literally. I got weighed at the doctors office and was 104 pounds and this afternoon I weighed myself because even though I'm in pj pants I feel like I'm going to burst out of them and now I weigh 106.5! I wonder if it's the medications I'm taking :(


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly I'm glad it isn't shingles I've heard those are extremely painful. I hope there's another reason for your bloat :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Dragonfly I'm glad it isn't shingles I've heard those are extremely painful. I hope there's another reason for your bloat :winkwink:

I'm thankful it's not shingles too, I have also heard that they're super painful :( Today the hives look a lot better, and although still itchy, it's not as bad as it has been. Finally, relief!:thumbup:

10dpo already, I can't decide if I want to test on Christmas or wait to see if af is late:wacko: My mind is telling me I'm not pregnant and not to get my hopes up, and I really don't feel hopeful for this cycle. My boobs aren't even sore as they usually are after O and before af. But I'm hoping the bloat is good news lol. The bloat isn't as large today but I've still got a small tummy pooch haha


----------



## xanzaba

Glad you're feeling better Dragonfly!

Hope the holidays are treating all you ladies well, and that holiday magic turns into surprise bumps!

AFM- not sure what is going on, but I've been getting more and more nauseated. AF was a little odd this month, really only 2 days of flow. I'm out of town without any tests but something in the back of my mind is nagging at me that maybe there is more to this story. Very unlikely, I know. DH thinks I am nuts, telling me to drink more water :wacko:

Well nothing I can do here anyway, so we'll see when I get home :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly-maybe the lack of sore boobs is a sign. I would wait until the day after Christmas to test that way if it isn't positive you won't be upset on Christmas. 

Xan- I hope your right. Fx there is something!

AFM Still have a cold but its getting better. AF is due today but no sign yet no sore boobs or spotting. I've had some O cramping and some wet cm not egg white so I took an opk 2 days ago there was light line. I skipped yesterday and did one today and its darker not positive but darker so maybe I'm going to O late that would mean a long cycle but I didn't keep up with my vitex very well this cycle. We will see what happens. Also my temps aren't very reliable since I've been sick and haven't slept well.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies! Looks like I've missed a lot of cooties going around lol. Hope all you ladies are feeling better. Dragonfly when I broke out in hives they gave me steroids, prednizone or something like that and antibiotics and one caused me to bloat. Not sure what they gave you though. I have splotches all over my arms and legs. They put warm clothes all over my arms and wouldn't even let me leave the ER till it had went down some. I don't know what caused it but gosh it itched and then burned. Hope you are feeling better from the meds by now though. 

AFM- I don't know what CD I am or anything lol. I haven't checked since I left WA. I still haven't O'd. I had cm but no sore boobs so I'm not counting that as O. I'm peeing an awful lot though if that counts for anything. I'm just relaxing this cycle though. My mother stresses me enough I don't need to worry about that too haha. Holidays are crazy in this house. My SIL being 8months pregnant has taken it's toll on me a couple times but I shook it off, but it's hard with staying in the same house as her. My other friend back in WA had a molar pregnancy. I had never heard of it before but apparently it's not a real pregnancy or something like that from what I was able to google. My heart really breaks for her. It was her first pregnancy so they took the test at the dr and got all excited and shared the news with their parents to find out 3 hours later on an ultrasound there was no baby. Well that about sums up my news. Big hugs to all you ladies and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## labgal

Leetie infected me! And I only gave her chicken soup over the internets! Been totally KOd here, missed half a week of work with wherever this insanely crazy cold/sinus infection. 

I can imagine TtC it must be difficult having your SIL there. Its mixed - happy and sad at the same time. One of my coworkers just told me her 50 year old mother is pregnant again and she just gave birth last year...wtf? Makes me feel even more run over by a train than I already did. 

Feeling kind of bummed today even though AF is over. Starting to feel perpetually "out" so to speak every month. Like I'm stressed or sick so I know it won't happen this month. Then from being sick I've lost nearly 10 pounds, which is also not good for ttc given that its made me look like a skeleton. Which is probably in turn affecting my mood... Just hoping dragonfly gets a bfp soon to give us all big smiles! 

Dh and I going on vacation the second week in January so hopefully that will set me back right :) 

How are you all?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I would drink plenty of water, but I would run out and get a test too, you never know! Especially with a weird af, my fingers are crossed maybe af was a fluke. When will you be heading home?

Leetie - That would be nice if the lack of symptoms would be a good thing. I resisted buying hpt's yesterday and it was hard not to! I plan to test after Christmas if no af. Maybe you're O'ing late, being sick can put your cycle off.

TTC - That's what I was given as well, so it was probably just the meds that made me bloat out so bad. The hives are finally clearing up and are almost gone. Although once your hives were mostly faded was your skin still sensitive to the touch? I feel like when anything bumps my skin where I had the hives it feels bruised. That's awful news for your friend :( My heart goes out to her, I hope that she gets another bfp soon and that there's a healthy growing bean inside.

Labgal - That sounds awful! I hope that your cold/sinus infection clears up quickly! That is insane about your coworkers mom, 50?! I didn't know that was even possible. Have a wonderful vacation in January! Really hope we all get bfp's asap. I'm not feeling very positive myself at the moment.

AFM: I'm still having twinges in my left side, and occasional cm. Still no breast tenderness, but this morning when I woke up I had mild cramping so I wonder if af will show up on time tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab- That's exactly how I feel happy and sad. I mean honestly when I first found out I was so mad, like really raging mad because they live with my parents and neither of them work so my parents will be financially supporting this baby. I'm better now but I had such anger of how people that have nothing and won't be able to support babies just pop them out like it's nothing but people that are able to support them and want them so bad struggle. I've heard of women getting pregnant that late but I didn't think it was such an easy thing but WOW she just had one last year and now again. That's crazy!! I hope vacation is great for you 2 and you come back with a little growing souvenir lol. 

Dragonfly- hope that's great news. I would want to test on Christmas but I would be bummed if it was negative too so maybe like you said I would try to wait. Can't wait to hear how the test turns out!! FX for you. And thanks about my friend, she is really upset. But she's keeping it to herself which isn't healthy I told her about bnb so maybe she will visit and discuss with some ladies how she is feeling. I haven't told anyone in my real life about me being on bnb but I really thought it would help her deal with what she's experiencing. I can't imagine having to abort my baby, I mean I realize they told her it's not an actual baby but still the thought of it is heartbreaking. 

AFM- out of nowhere I'm bleeding. Not getting on my panties or anything but light pinkish/brownish blood when I wipe. I haven't even O'd to my knowledge so I don't know what the heck is going on lol. I haven't temped or anything since I had that weird cycle last month. According to FF I'm only on CD33 which is too soon to be having AF. I've never had that short of a period since I've started tracking. My shortest was 35 and that's when I took vitex regularly. Last month was 70, the month before was 42 then 51 the month before. Like I said I'm not sure what the heck is going on lol. Guess like everything else this cycle I'm just going to play it by ear and see what happens haha. 

Tomorrow starts the crazy cooking and baking for me, how bout you ladies? Gosh I have so much to do, when I can no longer stand tomorrow night I will check in with y'all hehe.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Glad you're feeling better Dragonfly!
> 
> Hope the holidays are treating all you ladies well, and that holiday magic turns into surprise bumps!
> 
> AFM- not sure what is going on, but I've been getting more and more nauseated. AF was a little odd this month, really only 2 days of flow. I'm out of town without any tests but something in the back of my mind is nagging at me that maybe there is more to this story. Very unlikely, I know. DH thinks I am nuts, telling me to drink more water :wacko:
> 
> Well nothing I can do here anyway, so we'll see when I get home :)

FX'd for when you get home!! Make sure to let us know!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I hope your friend will visit BnB. I had a friend who had a few mc's back to back and she kept it locked up for a little bit, but she finally got it out and was able to talk to people about it, I hope that your friend can find comfort in talking to someone:hugs:

If you haven't O'd yet maybe the light bleeding could mean O is coming? Some ladies get a few drops of blood when they're gearing up to O.

AFM: I'm still in, fingers are beyond crossed that I stay that way. Woke up with some cramping that has passed now. I have that feeling down below right before af starts but there's no cramps. Breasts still aren't sore, not complaining though lol. 

Merry Christmas ladies, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday! Praying we bring in the new year with bfps for all of us.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - I hope your friend will visit BnB. I had a friend who had a few mc's back to back and she kept it locked up for a little bit, but she finally got it out and was able to talk to people about it, I hope that your friend can find comfort in talking to someone:hugs:
> 
> If you haven't O'd yet maybe the light bleeding could mean O is coming? Some ladies get a few drops of blood when they're gearing up to O.
> 
> AFM: I'm still in, fingers are beyond crossed that I stay that way. Woke up with some cramping that has passed now. I have that feeling down below right before af starts but there's no cramps. Breasts still aren't sore, not complaining though lol.
> 
> Merry Christmas ladies, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday! Praying we bring in the new year with bfps for all of us.

I really hope she does too. I can't imagine the pain she is feeling. Especially being so excited and getting it all taken away in 3 hours time. I'm sure Christmas will be extremely emotional for her I just hope she takes my advice and finds someone to talk to about it, bnb helps more than so many people know. 

It's more than just a few drops though, it's like I'm spotting that's why I'm like hmmmmm what's going on here. Today still the spotting nothing on the pad. 

You are going to test after Christmas? Fingers crossed super tight for you!! It would be so amazing if all of us got BFPs soon, hey one can dream right. 

AFM-I'm so tired I want to crash. Waiting til midnight because DF will be calling to tell me Happy Anniversary and Merry Christmas like he does every year lol. We talked and next year I'm staying home with him. It's so stressful and upsetting not being with him even though I'm with my family it's like a piece of me is missing so next year I'm staying at home and celebrating with him. In other news I'm still spotting, no cramps, no sore boobs nothing. I'm still confused as heck but still just playing it out and see what happens. Merry Christmas Ladies!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies-merry x-mas!

Dragonfly- fx!

I know what you mean about feeling it's unfair. SIL has been with her husband for 5 years and has 2 kids-2 & 3. We went to visit a cousin who has been having trouble conceiving and she started talking about how people she knows say they want a baby but still party and how they should try harder. Part of me was boiling with anger, part of me felt like she just has no idea what she's talking about. She doesn't know we're trying, so I said nothing.

Over 2 years TTC, I just can't put my life on hold indefinitely. Limit exercise, but get enough. Avoid certain foods, but don't stress about it. Avoid stress at work. And none of it has helped! Sometimes I wonder if I want a baby or if I just want to not have wasted these past 2 years.

I just got some potentially good news on a job I applied for. My applications are cyclical, so if this job doesn't pan out I may need to think about how pregnant I would be next fall/winter. I may take all my energy I put into this and make sure I'm in a good place for my job next year. Not that if something happened in the meantime I'd be sad :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

As awful as it is, if it must happen I would rather it be sooner than later when it comes to finding out such news in a pregnancy.

Oh it's more like spotting, how weird:shrug: Maybe you just have some stuff from last cycle working it's way out? Although that would be brown and you said it's red. Our bodies can be so confusing!

Thank you, I'm really holding out hope. DH got excited tonight because he said it's not after midnight and officially Christmas and af didn't show yet. But tonight I'm having more cramping and having some wetness down there that I keep checking to see if it's af or not. Really worried what tomorrow will bring.

Sorry DH is at home and you're so far away from him. It is hard being away from family during the holidays but I would definitely rather be with my hubby than far away without him. Hope he'll be calling soon.

Merry Christmas ladies! My kitty is trying to eat my MIL's ribbon:dohh:


----------



## Liz_N

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey everyone I hope you all had a great Christmas. I'm sad its over but glad at the same time Christmas tends to be more stressful than it should. But we had a great Christmas and family came over for dinner it was fun.

Labgal- I'm sorry you've been so sick. Here's some hot soup I sprinkled some baby dust in it. :) they need more food smilies lol.

TTC - I've had spotting mid cycle before for no reason. But its strange if you've never had it before I Dont know what causes mine did you try google ? 

Xan- how are you feeling? Did you ever test? I know how you feel about wasting time. Sometimes I think do I actually want a baby or do I just feel like I'm supposed to then I hold my baby nephew and wonder how I couldn't want one of my own. You just have to do what's right for you gl. 

Dragonfly - did your hives Clear up and did you test yet? Fx if you haven't!

AFM still no AF I was really busy and kept forgetting to do opks I had a lot of cm for a few days but my temps still are low. Just going to wait and see I guess.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Hey everyone I hope you all had a great Christmas. I'm sad its over but glad at the same time Christmas tends to be more stressful than it should. But we had a great Christmas and family came over for dinner it was fun.
> 
> Labgal- I'm sorry you've been so sick. Here's some hot soup I sprinkled some baby dust in it. :) they need more food smilies lol.
> 
> TTC - I've had spotting mid cycle before for no reason. But its strange if you've never had it before I Dont know what causes mine did you try google ?
> 
> Xan- how are you feeling? Did you ever test? I know how you feel about wasting time. Sometimes I think do I actually want a baby or do I just feel like I'm supposed to then I hold my baby nephew and wonder how I couldn't want one of my own. You just have to do what's right for you gl.
> 
> Dragonfly - did your hives Clear up and did you test yet? Fx if you haven't!
> 
> AFM still no AF I was really busy and kept forgetting to do opks I had a lot of cm for a few days but my temps still are low. Just going to wait and see I guess.

Hope you had a Merry Christmas as well! No I haven't googled but I plan on it later lol. 
AFM- Still just spotting. Im still lost as what is going on. It's just when I wipe that's why it doesn't make sense I think this is day 4 or 5 of spotting and it's never happened before. I've spotted the day before AF but never this long and still no AF, no cramps and no sore boobs. if it's AF I'm surely not complaining about the no cramps and sore boobs though lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - This Christmas definitely felt more stressful on this end, ready to bring on the new year :) Thank you, yes my hives finally cleared up. Today is the first day with no itching! My skin is still a little sensitive, but I can deal with that more than itchiness lol. Fingers crossed! Maybe not using opks will be the trick:winkwink:

TTC - Careful on Dr Google haha, I always find the worst things:haha: So weird that you're still spotting, have you done any tests or plan to do any soon?

AFM: No af and hit a bfn this morning :( Feeling pretty bummed and not sure what's going on with this stupid cycle. I didn't feel very positive anyways since we were so relaxed this cycle. DH thinks I should test again tomorrow and that my pee just wasn't concentrated enough because I was peeing all night from how much tea I had before bed:shrug: I might wait 2 days before testing instead though.


----------



## Leetie13

TTC - if it is just when you wipe I wouldn't count it as AF I hope you find some good answers.

Dragonfly - Sorry for the bfn. If you can I would wait 2 days fx! Glad your hives are cleared. There is now a stomach virus going around and I'm really hoping I Dont get it. I usually get it around the holidays so far OK though.


----------



## labgal

Merry Christmas to all my ladies :) a bit late, I know. I hope everyone had a wonderful day! 

Ttc that is strange. I also spotted occasionally throughout my last cycle. I feel like have exactly zero idea about my body, lol. Hopefully it means something good & fertile for you. 

Xan I know what you mean. I can feel my focus kind of shifting too; I have some goals and work things that I am figuring out that are becoming important to me, not that TTC isn't but... you know. 

Maybe a bfp for dragonfly later today? :)

Xoxo


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Still no af, I didn't test this morning either. I'll test tomorrow if she doesn't show by this evening. I had cramps when I woke up but they were gone by breakfast:wacko: Hope you stay away from the stomach virus! I'm the worst at those lol

Labgal - That would be nice!:) I'm going to hold out until tomorrow though, I had cramping this morning so I'm a bit skeptical over using another test. The dumb box only came with two.:dohh:

Xan - Hope you're doing well! Lots of luck on getting your bfp soon:hugs: And that would be excellent if you got the job you're going for, something will definitely come along and be the perfect fit for you and future bubs!:thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

FX'd for you dragonfly!! Hope that icky stomach bug doesn't find it's way to you leetie. At this point Lab I'm just as confused at my body as you are at yours lol. 
AFM- I never did google and see what it was all about. Been so busy. I stopped spotting. AF never fully came. I don't know what all that was about but I'm going to test when I get back home. I don't want to do it here and hopefully when I get home I will have drawn a better conclusion by then LOL. I have 2 weeks left though, we'll see if I make it. My SIL is 36 weeks today so it was kind of emotional for me but I was ok, she's young and excited so I'm happy for her but I did still find myself feeling annoyed so I just pushed those thoughts out of my mind. I really think I only feel that way because they neither one have jobs and they rely solely on my parents for everything so my parents will be supporting the child and it's not like they have tons of money to be able to comfortably take on that role so it will be interesting to see how it plays out. Hope you ladies are doing well and looking forward to bringing in the new year. If y'all don't get bfp's before the year ends hopefully y'all will get them in the new year!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi everyone- happy holidays! Dragonfly, Leetie, Labgal, TTC- any news?

AFM- 3 dpo, give or take. I never ended up using HPT. Never got a positive OPK this month. I ran out of tests one day before we came back, but the line was getting darker. Then I had O pains on the plane back, and higher temps since. Had some well timed bd'ing, so we did our part. The rest is out of our hands :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs:TTC I hope you get your bfp very soon.

Xan - fingers are crossed that all your efforts lead to good results!

AFM: brown spottig started early this morning, I'm having sharp pains in my lower abdomen that make me double over in pain and its not nice. I think af will be here tomorrow morning at the latest.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - sorry you started spotting. I hope your feeling ok. :hugs: 

Xan - I hope the 2ww goes fast FX for good news!

TTC - hopefully your brother and SIL will step up after the baby comes and get jobs. Dh's nephew and niece in law are like that they finally got jobs their baby is 15 months they still rely on his parents for everything but its a start. Glad to hear your sporting stopped maybe its a good sign.

Labgal - how are you feeling? Are you doing anything this cycle?

AFM - I'm CD 37 ff gave me cross hairs (that's what its called right?) It says I O'd Friday so I am 3 dpo according to it. I'm not 100% sure I did but I will take it. My bbs have been sore off and on since Friday and I had cramps off and on Saturday. I keep feeling like AF is going to start. Who knows guess I'm playing the waiting game as usual lol. Anyone have fun plans for New Years?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

af came in full force last night as I was getting ready for bed, at least I now have an answer and can move on with this new cycle.

Leetie - That's excellent you got the crosshairs and already 3dpo! Fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- I sure hope they step up. They had the 36 week appointment today and now have to go to the dr every week. It's sad that she's really not into the pregnancy. She doesn't seem to show any emotion about it. Now my brother is so excited but not her. I think she might be getting scared. She's only 23. She's due Jan 25th. And YAY for crosshairs. I got so excited when I got mine for the first time last cycle. fx'd for you!

Dragonfly- sorry AF found you hun. 

Xan- the wonderful waiting game lol. fx'd for you! 

AFM- spotting still gone but now cm ugh. I keep thinking it's AF but just cm. I'm confused as to if I count that as AF or just some random spotting? Still no sore boobs or anything. So strange. The only thing I'm noticing is peeing every 2 hours because I can get enough to drink and I went to bed at 8pm last night when normally it's about 3-4am (I'm a nightowl since DF works nights) other than that I'm just like la la la la la wonder what's going on la la la la la lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies. Fx'ed for all of us.

Dragonfly, sorry to hear that AF caught you. New year, new cycle!

TTC- tired and peeing a lot- sounds promising!

Leetie, we're tww buddies this time :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Yay! Hopefully I will make it without AF showing early and it would be awesome if we both got bfp. One can dream right :)

TTC - dh's nephew is 21 and his wife is 19. They are very young and immature. They live in his parents basement and his mom has the baby 90% percent of the time even at night. We love them and want them to have a good life but we can't force either of them to do anything. Its frustrating that they take their little boy for granted when we all would kill for what they have. At least I get to see him often we all live on the same street. Dh's whole family does. Both his sisters their families and his mom and dad.

AFM - this morning ff gave me solid cross hairs now they are dotted. Idk why I didn't change any info. I'm not to worried about it. I keep getting cramps and feeling like AF is coming and my bbs are sore.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Xan - Yay! Hopefully I will make it without AF showing early and it would be awesome if we both got bfp. One can dream right :)
> 
> TTC - dh's nephew is 21 and his wife is 19. They are very young and immature. They live in his parents basement and his mom has the baby 90% percent of the time even at night. We love them and want them to have a good life but we can't force either of them to do anything. Its frustrating that they take their little boy for granted when we all would kill for what they have. At least I get to see him often we all live on the same street. Dh's whole family does. Both his sisters their families and his mom and dad.
> 
> AFM - this morning ff gave me solid cross hairs now they are dotted. Idk why I didn't change any info. I'm not to worried about it. I keep getting cramps and feeling like AF is coming and my bbs are sore.

Sadly a lot of parents take for granted what all of us would give anything to have. Hopefully they mature and do better as they grow up. You are right forcing them won't work most times it makes it worse. As for the cross hairs it probably changed based on information you added today. Maybe your temp or cm. I'm not sure.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - She may be worried about things as the due date gets closer, but that's great that the father is super excited. Maybe this baby will bring on lots of good life changes for them. Lots of peeing and being tired sound good to me, fingers are still crossed for you on this end:thumbup:

Leetie - Fingers crossed! Not sure about the crosshair change:shrug: Either way, I hope it's leading up to good news.

Xan - Hope you're doing well and that the tww is going by fast!

AFM: AF is leaving early this cycle and I wont complain. I've begun temping and plan to get OPK's when I near CD20. Praying that 2014 brings us all babies!

Happy New Years ladies!:)


----------



## xanzaba

Happy New Year!

Dragonfly- I hope temping is useful and helps you on your bump adventure.

TTC- fingers going numb for you :)

Leetie- crosshairs are crosshairs. I think if you don't report CM they are always dotted. Onwards and bumpwards.

Labgal, Newlyweds- hope all is going well with you. Keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:

AFM- Went to bed around 9- we have jet lag from holiday travel and there have been some germs kicking around. DH has been sick for a while and I've felt a bit off, but haven't gotten sick. 

In terms of tww- a lot of little nothings going on here. Crampy, woke up to a very full bladder, and temps a bit higher than before. But I've been been down this road before. I might test Saturday (9 dpo)- I know it is early, but DH is going out of town for work, and, well, I've become a POAS addict since buying ICs!


----------



## Leetie13

Happy New Year Everyone! I pray for good health and BFP all around!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Happy New Year ladies!! Thanks for the positive vibes y'all. I have my fingers crossed that all of us get our bfp's this year. It's such a difficult journey that I never imagined would be so hard but at least we all have each other to discuss our ups and downs with. Hopefully next year we will all be thankful for babies!!!!

AFM- nothing is going on lol. Itchy boobs and I'm so tired all the time that's it. That could be the weather too so I'm not looking into it. Just waiting to see what happens next. 

Hope you ladies are eating cabbage and black eyed peas today!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Thank you! I'm hoping it's helpful. I hope you hold out on the bug that's going around, it is no fun to welcome in the new year with being sick! Looking forward to Saturday now and I hope that even though it's early, that it will be an early surprise before DH heads out of town!

TTC - Ugh itchy boobs are awful! lol Thinking of cabbage makes me want to make a beef and cabbage soup that DH loves - yum!

Happy near years girls! Labgal and Newlywed we're all thinking of you:hugs:

Had an easier time temping this morning, guess it just takes practice :wacko: haha, so I hope it shows good things as I get closer to O.. which is ages away still.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - GL with temping I'm still getting used to it but haven't found it stressful yet.

Xan - I hope your dh feels better soon and you don't get sick. 

Ttc - when is AF due?

Labgal & newlywed - I hope all is well.

AFM - not much to report 6 dpo bbs still sore that's about it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Dragonfly - GL with temping I'm still getting used to it but haven't found it stressful yet.
> 
> Xan - I hope your dh feels better soon and you don't get sick.
> 
> Ttc - when is AF due?
> 
> Labgal & newlywed - I hope all is well.
> 
> AFM - not much to report 6 dpo bbs still sore that's about it.

According to FF, AF is due sometime Jan 4th-11th. That's why I was so confused why I had spotting starting Dec 23rd. It was way too early. The spotting started 8 days after our last BD before I came to GA. Crazy body of mine lol. Sore bbs is a good sign. FX'd for you!!

AFM- still playing the waiting game to see what happens next. Nothing interesting to report.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- Implantation bleeding?


----------



## Bey24

Happy new year ladies!!! New to this site... I've been reading these forums for months now and finally decided to join. I've spent hours on here! Love reading all the stories and it makes me feel good knowing I'm not the only one going crazy trying to conceive!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> TTC- Implantation bleeding?

I don't have a clue. Just waiting to see if AF shows up this week. If I O'd I didn't have sore boobs like normal. So like I said it's just a waiting game for now. UGH!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Bey24 said:


> Happy new year ladies!!! New to this site... I've been reading these forums for months now and finally decided to join. I've spent hours on here! Love reading all the stories and it makes me feel good knowing I'm not the only one going crazy trying to conceive!

Hey Bey! Welcome to the board. You picked a great post to comment on because these ladies are awesome! We are all crazy here. We have ups and downs and moments of total confusion and craziness but it's always great to have someone to listen to as you go through the sometimes difficult journey to conceive. Hope you love it here as much as we all do!!


----------



## Leetie13

Bey - Welcome to our lovely ttc board. Good luck in you quest to catch that eggy. How long have you been trying if you dont mind me asking?

Ttc - Fx! Maybe it was IB you had. 

AFM - nothing new, BBS still sore and occasional mild cramps but that's it. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xanzaba

Hey Bey- welcome! The more the merrier (though if we lose some to BFPs, all the better...)

Tested today, 9 dpo, and BFN. BFFN (Big fat false negative)? Oh, I can dream! One thing, sorry if TMI, but while testing I noticed that I had cloudy urine. Saw that can happen sometimes. Temps high and my usual perfume is making me wish I had skipped it. Well, I'll test again in a couple of days :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope it turns into a bfp in a couple days. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Welcome Bey! 

TTC - Fingers crossed it's IB and you'll get your bfp very soon :)

Leetie - Sore boobs sound good:thumbup: Even cramping can be a good thing!

Xan - I'm praying that was a false negative and you'll get your bfp with the next test!

AFM: Charting is interesting, it's up and down - is that normal?
 



Attached Files:







chart1-4.jpg
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly, up and down is, unfortunately, normal- especially at the beginning of your cycle. But yours looks pretty steady (a range of .3 degrees or so). You can look at the chart gallery, but here's mine for comparison.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b5c56//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks Xan, I'm glad to hear that it's fine what my chart is doing. :thumbup: I'm still new to it so I'm unsure lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- I hope it turns into a BFP in a couple days. FX'd for you!! 
Dragonfly- I honestly don't know about temping and the ups and downs. I only pay attention to temps after O lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Xan- I hope it turns into a BFP in a couple days. FX'd for you!!
> Dragonfly- I honestly don't know about temping and the ups and downs. I only pay attention to temps after O lol.

That's what I'm looking forward to seeing lol. My temp took a huge dip today, my graph looks like a market crash:haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Mmm, can't stop crying today. Cheesy internet kind of stuff too...


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - your chart looking like a market crash made me laugh. I guess our charts are like a stock market up, down, up, down, then you O and it goes up and your like yeah I'm in the black! Then...(airplane dive noise) crash it goes down and your in the red, literally. Or you stay in the black you get a bfp and throw a party :) 

Xan - have you tested again?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie- yes, I tested again this morning. There was a faint line, but I've had lines like this in the past so I'm not getting my hopes up (too high :) ). I'll test again Weds morning and if I have any glimmer of a line I'll use a precious FRER.

How're you doing? Any plans to test?


----------



## labgal

Hi Ladies. Happy New Year! 

I know I come and go a lot lately. This is my busiest time at work so I haven't had much ability to come on the boards. 

I was really hoping to see some BFPs but it looks like Xan is still in the running! Eek! 

How are you all feeling/what point in your cycles? 

Discovered I do indeed have PCOS and one of my ovaries is scarred to the point of non functional. Have another dr's appointment tomorrow; I think I will be going on metformin and clomid but we will see. Oddly the whole thing makes me feel more relieved than less. The situation is out of my hands and whatever will happen will happen. 

Midway through my cycle now, I guess, so I'll still cling to a shred of hope that I won't need to start the drugs at all but if I do it's no big. 

New years resolutions anyone?


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal :hugs:

I am a strong believer that it's good to know these things, and it gives you something you can fix. I know when I went through all that I had ups and downs, and everyone here made me feel better. Happy to return the favor if you need it :)


----------



## labgal

:hug: thanks, Xan. What did you discover during your ttc journey if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - fingers crossed so tight they hurt, praying that line turns into a bfp.

Labgal- :hugs: I love that your staying positive and still have hope for this cycle. But if you have to go on meds I pray not for long and you get your bfp right away.

AFM - I had a tiny bit of pink spotting last night and again a little while ago I also have AF like cramps so she's probably right around the corner. Not giving up hope until she shows though. My temps have gone down a little but not anything major.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Welcome back labgal! If you have to go on meds I hope they work for you, but at least now you have some reasoning why things aren't working. 

FX'd for you xan!!

Hope she stays away Leetie!

AFM- I'm just in lala land lol. Still waiting to see what happens. When I get home I will test if AF hasn't shown. FF said anytime Saturday through this Saturday so if she doesn't show I will test Sunday. I surely hope she doesn't show on my plane ride home Saturday AHHHH!! All this time I still haven't had sore boobs and that's very strange so I really don't know where my body stands at this point in time.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies, hope it's real :)

Labgal- I found out I had polyps. I was sad for a while, thinking it meant I wasn't meant to have kids. But... the ladies here were great. Found a board by women who had them removed and one by one they got their bumps! Also, DH really stepped up to the plate, made me laugh, understood when I cried. Had them removed in September and now I know I have a better shot. Looking back, it seems like a bump in the road :)


----------



## xanzaba

[AFM- I'm just in lala land lol. Still waiting to see what happens. When I get home I will test if AF hasn't shown. FF said anytime Saturday through this Saturday so if she doesn't show I will test Sunday. I surely hope she doesn't show on my plane ride home Saturday AHHHH!! All this time I still haven't had sore boobs and that's very strange so I really don't know where my body stands at this point in time.[/QUOTE]

Oh, I really hope this is it for all of us :)


----------



## labgal

That's so encouraging, Xan. How wonderful! 

TTC - really hope AF stays away; and for you, too, Leetie! I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts! Expecting updates!


----------



## Leetie13

Sorry to dissapoint ladies but AF showed not to long after I posted and with really painful cramps ugh. Well on to a new cycle in a new year. I'm going to try to remember to take my vitex everyday and keep temping and opking. 

TTC - maybe the lack of sore bbs is a sign. I hope AF stays away for you Fx.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh leetie :hugs: Glass of wine?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab I really do agree that I think it's better to know so you know how to correct it. I have to get insurance so I can see if there's something wrong with me too if this isn't my month. Hopefully now that you know the meds will work for you!! 

Leetie- I'm sorry hun. Painful AF is the worst. Good luck next cycle!! 

AFM- I've been nauseated all dang day. Everything I eat makes me so sick. First I ate beef stew for lunch and thought maybe it was the grease flaring my gallbladder but tonight I had beef and noodles and it's really a struggle to keep it down. Perhaps AF is finding her way to me too because I'm feeling blahhhh.


----------



## labgal

I hope you are feeling better today, TTC! 

And Leetie as well...I hate when AF is super crampy :( :hugs: 

Getting progesterone levels checked tomorrow, the 21 day test. Then we are heading up north for a week of winter fun :) Snowboarding, ice skating snowshoeing and the like. 

DH has a SA to do but I told him it was fine to wait until after vaca. He's a bit grumpy about that and that the doc told us we are having too much sex so we have to cut back. We've DTD daily for the past 3 years so the change is making him a bit anxious, but luckily there's another couple we work with going through the same thing though they are much farther along (starting IVF now after 6 failed rounds of clomid and 3 rounds iui). But he's still quite supportive and completely on board, I think he's just afraid there's something wrong with him, too, that would make concieving even more difficult. Explained to him it's more ruling things out than anything, and I'm sure he's fine. The vacation should do us both good!


----------



## xanzaba

Have fun labgal and try to keep your mind off it. I don't know if the doctor mentioned this, or if it applies, but drinking does lower SA numbers. I hope you figure it out, and if it is BDing too often (not a bad problem to have!) then at least you can do something about it :winkwink: 

Where are you going skiing, if you don't mind me asking? I used to live in Boston and loved going up to New Hampshire/Vermont. We used to get some cheap skiing up in Canada when the Canadian dollar was 60 cents American, but those days are long gone I'm afraid.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - no wine I'm not much of a drinker I very rarely will have maybe a half glass of wine. When I get upset or stressed I usually just invite family over to distract me. How are you doing? Any more testing? 

TTC - how are feeling ? 

Labgal - I'm jealous your going on vacation not so much to somewhere cold though. Its been negative 20 here for the last 2 days so I'm dreaming of the sun and sand lol. Good luck with your testing tomorrow. My dh wouldn't be happy about cutting back either. We were doing everyday then we switched to every other. Just remind him that everything your doing will be worth it in the end. 


AFM - not only is AF being a real witch this cycle but I'm sick too. I have a cold coughing up mucus, sneezing, runny nose. Ugh I hate being sick this is the most I've been sick since I've been little I Dont know where I keep getting it. I wash my hands a 100 times a day I always Lysol everything after people have been here. Must be stress. Work has slowed down for dh but it should pick up after January.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! 
Lab hope things go well with the DH's testing. Have fun on vacation!!
Leetie hope AF leaves soon and takes the icky stuff with her! 

AFM- Nothing lol. Honestly nothing is happening for me, just trucking along. Dizziness and nausea isn't fun but could totally be my gallbladder flaring and the weather change that keeps happening here in GA. So I'm just waiting to see what happens by Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Sorry af got you, but with a new year bring on a new fresh cycle - it'll be a better one!

Xan - How hopeful! My fingers are super crossed, any more news?

Labgal - :hugs: I love your outlook on how things are going and I'll be keeping you in my thoughts that even if you have to go through medical approaches that you'll get your bfp asap. Have a fun vacation :)

TTC - Looking forward to hear how the weekend turns out!! This may be it!

Newlywed - Warm thoughts coming your way:hugs:

AFM: My chart is plummeting down still. I think I may have pulled a muscle or something over the holidays. My lower left ribs have felt out of place for a few weeks so I saw my chiro which helped a bit but now the muscle around the area is tender and if I move certain ways it feels like a grabbing sensation, not fun:nope: Had pains this morning down in my pubic bone which wasn't friendly, followed by cramps in my right side similar to O so we bd before DH left for work.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- feel better, that sounds like no fun. Hopefully you'll be feeling 100% when it's time to bd :winkwink:

Leetie, take care- sounds like the flu. A friend of mine had to go to the hospital because she had a high fever and low blood pressure. Whatever's going around this year sounds bad.

TTC- can't wait to here about this weekend. Are you still nauseated?

AFM- thought I was out because temps tumbled. For some reason I kept waking up between 3-4, maybe temps were affected by that. But... last night I had some pretty vicious cramps, and woke up today with highest still temps 98.9. Don't know if I was dreaming or not, but had cramps last night that are gone this morning too. Almost ate sushi last night- glad I held off :) AF is supposed to show Saturday or so. If she's not here, I'll test Saturday. Hate those maybe lines....


----------



## labgal

Xan - that's awesome you used to live in Boston. I grew up in the Boston area and did half my college there; the other half in NYC. 

We are going to Attitash and cranmore, basically staying between those two mountains. Have you been there?

We basically didn't drink for 6 months now we do a few days a month, but not heavily. Nothing that should affect his swimmies too much. 

Very cold, Leetie! Got down to -20 with wind chill here at one point! We're going somewhere warm in march :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi labgal- yes, I left my heart in Boston. Love New England. Is Loon Mountain around there? We skied Loon Mountain a couple of times. Looks like you'll be enjoying all the snow from the polar vortex but none of the dangerous temps!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - ouch that's sounds painful I hope your ribs heal soon. Are you doing opks this cycle?

Xan - Fx AF stays away!

Ttc - I hope its not your gallbladder. Your flying home Saturday right?

AFM - woke up with a fever of 101.29. Took some ibuprofen currently feeling better than when I woke up. I can't wait for this to go away. At least my cramps have stopped.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!
That sounds painful Dragonfly. Hope it gets better soon!!
Xan yeah the nausea comes back every time I eat. Food sounds yucky. Hope AF stays away and this weekend your line is really dark by then. 
Leetie I do! I can't wait to get home and back into the swing of normal life. Hope you feel better soon!!

AFM- still nothing, no news is good news right? lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - We did bd even though I was feeling uncomfortable, I took one for the baby making team:rofl: Fingers super crossed and looking forward to Saturday for you!! Your temps are probably just hitting low because you're waking up at different times.

Leetie - I wasn't going to do opk's until CD20 because I usually don't ovulate until CD23 onward:dohh: Now I'm wishing I had started them early and am on the fence whether to start them up now or just wait until CD20 and see what my temps do. Sorry you're ill:hugs: Sending you soup and hugs! Take care

TTC - No news is good news! That's what I say when I check the mail:haha: Come on weekend!:happydance:

AFM: Temps jumped up


----------



## xanzaba

Woohoo dragonfly- what CD are you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm only on CD12 so it's leading to much confusion lol
 



Attached Files:







chartCD12.png
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hope the confusion gets easier for you Dragonfly. I stay confused LOL. 

AFM-Well I'm packing to head home. This whole trip has been emotional for me. My brother is taking me leaving hard so I've been crying for hours lol. I think he's getting scared about being a daddy soon. He keeps saying he wishes I was going to be here for her to be born. I rant about him but he's still my baby brother so it's bothering me a lot. But it's time for me to get back to my life. Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Hope the confusion gets easier for you Dragonfly. I stay confused LOL.
> 
> AFM-Well I'm packing to head home. This whole trip has been emotional for me. My brother is taking me leaving hard so I've been crying for hours lol. I think he's getting scared about being a daddy soon. He keeps saying he wishes I was going to be here for her to be born. I rant about him but he's still my baby brother so it's bothering me a lot. But it's time for me to get back to my life. Hope you ladies are doing well.

Let's hope TTC:winkwink: I'm so sorry you've been crying:hugs: Glad you saw your family, even though it's been an emotional visit. Safe travels home you had better get that bfp!:hugs:

AFM: This morning I had to get up 2 hours earlier than my usual wake up time and my temp went down just a point, so maybe that's because it was so much earlier than normal? That's what I'm hoping for, but I finally grabbed some opk's today and it was a definite negative... although I barely had any pee to poas:dohh: I went from 97.8 yesterday to 97.7. Oh well, I started the opk's early but dang I hate that they cost $25 and only come with 8 tests.


----------



## xanzaba

Tested this morning- I see a line, DH is dubious still. Am I really seeing lines where there are none? Is he line-shy? Think I'm over internet cheapies, just used my last ones. I have a FRER, but can't convince myself to use one yet...

Well, it is 16dpo and if AF is on her way, her broom is lagging! According to fertility friend, if I have 2 more days of high temps, it's pretty much a sure thing. Stay away AF!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - praying for a smooth safe flight home. I Know how you feel leaving your brother. I saw my little sister(only by a year and a day) in may for my wedding for the first time is 3 years and it hurt so much to say good bye again she's my best friend and I miss her so much. I hope you will be able to visit him and his new baby as soon as you can.

Dragonfly - Its crazy how much they charge for something we pee on. I try to temp the same time everyday sometime I wake up a couple hours before and if I know I'm not going to fall asleep right away I temp. 

Xan - can you post a pic of the test? I really hope your not seeing things, your temps stay up, and you get your bfp in a couple days. Fx!

AFM- I have a question, yesterday my temp was 96. Something this morning it was 98. Something that's a big jump. I Dont have a fever anymore and I know I'm not Oing yet should I just discard it?


----------



## xanzaba

I'll try to take a picture- hope it comes out...

Dragonfly- I found out that you can buy the sticks that go into the digital reader. You can get ~24 for about $30, so it's much cheaper for the same brand and everything. I was a bit skeptical, but I confirmed it with temps and, when I was doing IUI, with the trigger.

Leetie- that is a big jump. Are you sure it's not O? Or maybe it is possible you slept in? Woke up really early again today, and my temps definitely do bounce around with how early I wake up, although not that much!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - eek yay line! I can't wait for you to use your frer, the suspense is intense! Holding off for two more days sounds excellent, although I wouldn't be able to if it were me:haha: Fingers and toes! Thank you for the tip! I'll definitely keep those in mind, although for now I'll use the darn pricey ones I bought already.

Leetie - This is why DH says I should just pee on sticks outside:dohh: That's what I've been doing as well so it sounds right:thumbup: Maybe see what tomorrows temp is before discarding it? You could be O'ing early, who knows! I'm sorry I forget, are you using opk's as well this cycle or just temping?

AFM: Temp was what it was the other day:shrug: Definitely having some cm, negative opk last night and looking forward to tonight. Need to get more bd'ing in! We're slacking :(


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- another day down and AF not here yet. We ended up bding and afterward, I'm not going to lie, a part of me wanted to see if that would bring on AF. Nope.

Anyway, I will keep you updated :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Hi ladies- another day down and AF not here yet. We ended up bding and afterward, I'm not going to lie, a part of me wanted to see if that would bring on AF. Nope.
> 
> Anyway, I will keep you updated :)

Looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## Leetie13

The temp wasnt taken at the same time as the day before but that's still to much of a jump I think and AF is still here so I'm sure its not O. I will just see what tomorrows is and discard if its more normal.

Dragonfly - yes I will be doing ic opks but not until about CD 12. I've already not been taking my vitex like I should since I've been sick I kept forgetting. If I remember I will tomorrow.

Xan - yay for no AF after bding!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Looks like lots of stuff happening ladies!
Xan yay for 2 lines! Waiting 2 days should make the line where there's no doubt. Fingers crossed super duper tight for you!!! 
Dragonfly-That's why I got IC opk's to use until the line starts to show darker then I used the digi opk but after that one month of opk hell I think if this isn't my month I'm just gonna stick to digi's. Haven't made up my mind yet though lol. 
Leetie-I don't know why your temp would spike so much especially if AF is still there, just going to have to see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully it's a good sign?!!

AFM- yesterday was a day from hell. I was supposed to be home at 11am. BUT my first flight got rerouted because of weather so I missed my connecting flight which I didn't find out until I hauled butt from one end of the airport to the other to have to walk back to the other end to get on my replacement connecting flight. So then I wait 2 hours and instead of flying to Seattle I have to fly to Vegas then fly to Seattle. My poor dog hadn't went potty in 12 hours and delightfully peed on me in Vegas. I then get to Seattle to see my bags had been taken to the office because they came in on the flight I was supposed to be on. So 6hours after I was supposed to be home I finally made it here. That was one day I was so happy to see gone. Then I woke up and peed not even thinking and didn't test lol. All I can do is laugh because if I didn't I might have went crazy yesterday. Other than my crazy day nothing else is happening. Not feeling anything, still haven't had sore boobs so I honestly don't even know if I O'd that's why the spotting was confusing but hey when hasn't my body been confusing lol. Think I'm gonna go back to sleep. My body is still on GA time, I woke up at 6am AHHH! My eyes don't like this hour lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Well, not much to report on day 17 of witch watch 2014. I did go to the gym for the first time in a while, and I had some weird pains, but that could be a month without really moving all that much. Moody, but that could be work stress (again), AF, or preggo symptoms. Let's hope it's the last!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Hope you're feeling better, I get forgetful on taking my supplements when I'm ill. (And even when I'm not lol). 

TTC - Last cycle was insane, I would go for the digi's as well. After my last cycle of using opk's I've sworn off the IC's. I'm so sorry you had such an awful day yesterday :( Travel with issues during travel is seriously the worst. Get some rest:hugs:

Xan - Witch watch:haha: I'm praying for your bfp Xan!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan-Still crossing my fingers hoping you get that bfp!!! 
Dragonfly-I know!! IC's may be cheaper but the stress isn't worth it, at least not for me!! 

AFM- I tested today and it's a BFN so I'm just going to count my spotting as AF and go from there. I still don't think I O'd so hopefully this cycle will be better. 

Hope all you ladies are doing great! I'm finally rested and ready to get back to the life of ttc.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm sorry you got a bfn TTC :( If you're going to count it as af and start a different cycle I hope that this will be the one and no more stress/confusion:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I'm sorry you got a bfn TTC :( If you're going to count it as af and start a different cycle I hope that this will be the one and no more stress/confusion:hugs:

Thanks! I hope so. I'm tired of stress and confusion. Tomorrow I'm going to start temping again and steadily taking my vitamins and vitex and pray this is a better cycle for me!! How are things going with your cycle? I have a total blank memory and can't remember lol.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: TTC. Hopefully with the holiday/family stress over, you will get back on track.

Had some spotting today and AF like cramps, but now it's all stopped. Maybe beginning of AF? Will know tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - This will be a better cycle, I hope that by temping again it clears up the mystery in it. I've been temping and I suppose it's going alright, not entirely sure what to be looking for and I'm just waiting for FF to tell me when I O based on temps:haha: I started up opk's earlier than usual and I got a maybe positive yesterday and today's looks lighter than last nights. 

Xan - Stay away witch! I'm praying that it's just a strange bit of spotting and that you'll still get your bfp:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







cd16 chart.png
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1164.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1165.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leetie13

TTC - I hope this cycle is less stressful. I'm with you when you say your tired of being confused. Our bodies suck :haha:

Xan - really praying AF stays away!

Dragonfly - that did look really dark maybe its just a spike in lh because your getting ready to O. GL. Just keep bding.

AFM - my temps went back down and have been normal the past couple days. I haven't been taking my vitex like I said I Dont why I keep forgetting and it says to take a half hour before you eat and i usually remember after I've already ate.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Would setting alarms help? I often have to set alarms to remember to take things.

My temp went down 0.3 degrees again so I hope my body is getting ready to O. My ticker says I have another week to go, but it would be nice if it could happen sooner. We bd CD15 and 16, taking today off and will again tomorrow.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- hoping O is around the corner. CD 15 looks pretty dark to me! As for chart, it waits for 3 higher temps to confirm that you've O'd.

Guess it's O watch for all of us. AF hit me full force at 18 dpo. Much later than usual. And, sorry if too much info, but I had some grey/white stringy discharge. Maybe a chemical pregnancy? I also just feel crushed, don't know if it was justhigh expectations, but if feels like an emotional rollercoaster much more than usual.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Dragonfly- hoping O is around the corner. CD 15 looks pretty dark to me! As for chart, it waits for 3 higher temps to confirm that you've O'd.
> 
> Guess it's O watch for all of us. AF hit me full force at 18 dpo. Much later than usual. And, sorry if too much info, but I had some grey/white stringy discharge. Maybe a chemical pregnancy? I also just feel crushed, don't know if it was justhigh expectations, but if feels like an emotional rollercoaster much more than usual.

I'm so sorry Xan:hugs: That is so strange about the grey discharge... maybe you should call your doctor and see what it could be. Lots of hugs to you my dear:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- Sorry AF found you. I agree that maybe you should ask your doctor about that. Sounds strange. 
Dragonfly- I agree our bodies suck lol. 
Leetie- I'm not good about remember to take the vitex either. I have put it in with my pill box to hopefully remember that way. 

AFM- Very tender boobs, finally lol. I think O is happening or about to happen because boobs are super tender and starting to get cm. Really sick to my stomach today. Ready to take a bath and go to sleep and it's only 6:30 but I really hate feeling nauseated like this so I would rather sleep. Really bad feeling on top of being dizzy.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That sounds awful TTC, take care of yourself and feel better!:hugs:


----------



## labgal

Xan - sorry that AF hit you. Ttc is crazy.. I really think it messes with our bodies more than anything else. To answer your question from before now that we are back, Loon is fairly close to where I was by NH standards, about 40 miles away. We stayed on the opposite side of the Kancamangus, but we drove through the mountains and went past Loon :) 

AFM AF is probably a week away. Blood tests confirmed im not Oing at all despite positive opk s so something for you guys to think about, not to make anyone nervous. Just waiting for this cycle to complete so I can do more blood work and the histogram next month then start clomid the following month. 

Thinking of you all :) :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - :hugs: sorry AF showed and your really emotional. That's probably the worst AF symptom. I really hope it wasn't a chemical.

TTC - I hope you feel better and your not coming down with something especially around O that could put a damper on bd plans.

Dragonfly - I remembered my vitex this morning I put it on my vanity right by the mirror. 

Labgal - How was your trip? My fingers are still crossed for this cycle :)


----------



## labgal

Thanks, Leetie :) We had ridiculous fun, and I think we are closer than ever :) My best friend came up and we got to see the house her parents are building in the area, which is incredible and awesome. It's still just the bones so far but the view is beyond amazing (the house is on the edge of the White Mountain National Forest, with waterfalls and mountains essentially in their back yard. 

How are you feeling today? Over the dread sickness?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! 
Lab-sorry you aren't O'ing but hopefully you get it all straightened out soon, good luck hun!
Leetie-good job remembering the vitex lol. I hope I'm not coming down with anything either. 

AFM- I'm having terrible pains in my lower tummy, (right above my lady parts lol.) I had them last night and now today too. Seriously it hurts so bad it takes my breath away. It only lasts about 15-30 seconds but it's awful. Still have sore boobs too. I forgot to temp. Wondering if I should get opk's I totally forgot about it, apparently my brain is still on vacation lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies,

Labgal, sorry to hear you're not O'ing, but glad you're working with someone to figure things out. You've got some answers now, that's one step closer to the finish line :)

TTC, hope you feel better. Do you think it's related to the gallbladder?

Leetie, hope you're on the mend.

DH and I were talking and I think we're going to try doing stuff on our own, and if it doesn't work out by the summer, we're going to try the next phase, IVF. It'll give me time to get this other health thing figured out and the timing is important with applying for jobs in my field. I'm just exhausted with all these ups and downs, but I'm ready to try the next step.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - I'm sorry to hear you're not ovulating, but it's good that they're figuring it out now and can take action! I pray that whatever needs to happen to make you O leads you to your bfp as soon as possible:hugs:

TTC - Ouch, that sounds painful! Maybe you should pick up opk's again? I had some pains kind of like that followed by extra cm a day or two later, that's why I started my opk's earlier than normal. 

Xan - Sounds like a great decision on your and hubby's part. Take care of yourselves so you can take care of baby:hugs: You'll be in my prayers that you'll get pregnant in good timing before summer so you don't have to do IVF.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan sounds like a good idea. IVF worries me because it's so expensive and then if it didn't work I would be heartbroken. Hopefully things will happen on their own and there will be no need for IVF! And there's no way the pain that I'm feeling is my gallbladder. The nausea is probably the gallbladder but the pain is wayyyyy down there. Literally right above my cooter lol. (Speaking of which, what do you ladies call it? I've always called it a cooter, it doesn't seem so explicit at least in my mind LOL)

Dragonfly- I'm going to get opk's tomorrow. Probably too late to test now but I could at least see what the lines are looking like. 

AFM- Still really sharp twinges/pain right above my cooter, I mean literally less than a half inch above it. I don't remember it ever hurting or anything where it is. Also really sore nips and tender boobs. I checked out FF and if I count the spotting as AF then the pains and tender boobs started at CD21 so that would be right on time as some of my other cycles for O. We bd'd the day it started, rested yesterday and bd'd again today. Hopefully this is O happening now finally. Counting the spotting as AF meant that was my first cycle not O'ing that I know of because I never did get sore boobs like normal but with my crazy body who knows. I should've known it would do something crazy when I wasn't tracking anything LOL.


----------



## labgal

Ouch TTC that sounds painful... It's probably O related. I hope your snatch feels better soon :p speaking of the vajay, I call it whatever colorful thing I can think of at the given moment, but my go to is vaj or box. Cooter isn't as popular up here but I've heard it from some of my southern gals. 

Xan - I think that makes sense. Procedures can put extra stress on you which further hinders conception . I've heard from many people that got to the point of going for ivf in a few cycles then got pregnant right before it so hopefully the same happens for you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC- I'm hoping the opks give you some insight! And I hope that those pains you're feeling are O.

Labgal - :haha:snatch and vajayjay:haha:

AFM: I had a big "gush" of beyond creamy cm, it startled me as it soaked through my underwear and even made a wet spot on my pants! Thank goodness I was on my way home from the store:shy: My boobs are super sore and my temps were up this morning so I'm hoping that means O has happened and I'm not in the tww.


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal - I'm glad you had a great time and got to see your friends house that sounds awesome.

Ttc - those pains sound terrible I really have no helpful advice for that, I hope it stops soon. As for the vagina name. I'm kind of like labgal I refer to it as vagina, my lady bits, my kitty since its nicer than the P word lol.

Dragonfly - I hope it O for you. If it is is it earlier than normal?

Xan - it sounds like you and your hubby have a good plan I just pray it happens sooner rather than later for you.

AFM - I'm feeling good. I remembered my vitex 2 days in a row. I haven't started opks yet. If I remember not to drink to much I will tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab-that's what most southern girls call it that I know too lol. 
Dragonfly-That's a lot of cm!! I would've thought I peed on myself lol. FX'd for you hun!!
Leetie- I've said kitty before too but mostly cooter haha. Good job on remembering the vitex!!

AFM- I really hope it's O happening too because many more days of it I might go insane, it's just so sharp and it comes as a surprise out of nowhere just every now and then. Didn't go out to get opk's. My boobs are hurting bad there's no way I could've put on a bra. I'm just going to have to see what happens or try to get opk's tomorrow. With O my boobs should stop being so tender this weekend so again I wait, no surprise there lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - FF confirmed ovulation on CD17 which matches up with my opks!:happydance: That means I've O'd 4 days sooner than normal. I'm so happy about that. Excellent that you've been taking your vitex, fingers crossed your opk's show O soon.

TTC- To be honest, I had a panic moment where I was like "I did not just..." Boob pain is a good thing, I hope that's another thing for O for you! Just a big waiting game :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- YAY for early O!! FX'd for you. 

AFM- I'm still waiting on my dang boobs to stop hurting as well as the weird pains/twinges near my cooter to stop but other than that just hanging out till something interesting happens lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hey Dragonfly- kudos on the early O! I really think temping helps me not worry about it as much, and my cycles have gotten more regular and shorter since I started temping. Then again I like having objective things to measure, so...

As for terms, I came up with the term woowah when going to the specialist. Silly and childish, I know, but when DH asked about things, it made it almost funny to talk about. And we use the term lady parts when we're talking about something more graphic. I like the term vajayjay, but for some reason, it doesn't roll of my tongue...

CD 7 for me, generally Oing CD12-15 nowadays. Trying to psych myself up for BDing, but not really in the mood. I guess I have time.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Hey Dragonfly- kudos on the early O! I really think temping helps me not worry about it as much, and my cycles have gotten more regular and shorter since I started temping. Then again I like having objective things to measure, so...
> 
> As for terms, I came up with the term woowah when going to the specialist. Silly and childish, I know, but when DH asked about things, it made it almost funny to talk about. And we use the term lady parts when we're talking about something more graphic. I like the term vajayjay, but for some reason, it doesn't roll of my tongue...
> 
> CD 7 for me, generally Oing CD12-15 nowadays. Trying to psych myself up for BDing, but not really in the mood. I guess I have time.

I like woowah! I started saying cooter for the exact same reason, I'm shy about things like that so saying cooter made it much easier to talk about. I agree about vajayjay it takes to long to say lol. O is right around the corner YAY! Glad things are getting more regular for you.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you TTC! I'm hoping things mellow out for you and become more clear, this guessing game is not fun :( Did you end up getting any opk's?

Xan - The temping is definitely a lot more helpful than I anticipated! I thought I would be a neurotic mess and hubby didn't want me going crazy, but I think I've been more calm and happy than stressing of when the heck O was happening :) Great for you being on CD7 already, I know it can be a drag getting back in the mood but I think once O gets closer you'll be feeling more frisky.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Thank you TTC! I'm hoping things mellow out for you and become more clear, this guessing game is not fun :( Did you end up getting any opk's?
> 
> Xan - The temping is definitely a lot more helpful than I anticipated! I thought I would be a neurotic mess and hubby didn't want me going crazy, but I think I've been more calm and happy than stressing of when the heck O was happening :) Great for you being on CD7 already, I know it can be a drag getting back in the mood but I think once O gets closer you'll be feeling more frisky.

Thanks! I did get some today. Gonna take one in a little bit and see how the lines look. Still have tender boobs so we will see soon. I just drank a whole glass of tea. Don't remember how long I should wait. I guess I'll go to google land and see lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Google has all the answers:haha: I dunno, I usually like at least an hour or two hold for an opk - but DH calls me crazy when I tell him I'm waiting.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - yay for early O! I agree I thought temping would be stressful but it hasn't been so far and I find it helps ease my stress and wondering.

Ttc - sorry to hear your still sore and having those pains. I know Google can be dangerous but have you looked it up? 

Xan - CD 7 already O will be here before you know it. Why Dont you go out and buy a sexy nightie it will give you something to look forward to for bding.


AFM - nothing really going on I've been good about my vitex haven't done any opks yet because I Dont feel like I'm close to O yet. No cm really i think im cd 13 i didnt O until cd 20 or something cant remember off the top of my head. so that's where I am right now. 

Sending love and hugs to newlywed hope all is well.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie I did google and the type of pains I'm having could be O or implantation. I'm guessing O since my boobs are so sensitive. 

So I waited 2 hours and tested and it's pretty dang close to being positive if it's not. So of course I still have no answers until I test again tomorrow lol. I can't help but laugh. I thought I was taking a break in GA, so much for that now I'm playing catch up because I don't have a clue about anything. So again I wait.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Looks like I'm having sympathy pains ahhhh this isn't fair lol. I started having terrible pains n then I got the call that my SIL might be in labor. I'm sure my pains don't even compare to hers but wow what the heck lol. Hope you ladies are doing good.


----------



## Leetie13

TTC - wow that would be funny if they went away after she had the baby. I hope all goes well with her labor and delivery. Do you Skype with them?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> TTC - wow that would be funny if they went away after she had the baby. I hope all goes well with her labor and delivery. Do you Skype with them?

lol They sent her home. I sure hope it goes away when she has the baby. I woke up to the worst pains and trying super hard not to throw up. I think I'm getting a tummy bug. I do skype with them. She's so nervous so I told them they could skype me.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I hope that your SIL has a short and safe delivery, and that you will be meeting your little niece/nephew soon, and introducing them to their cousins!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - DH teases me about temping, :rofl: He was giggling about it this morning, saying he didn't know women could use that area for taking their temperatures.

You're getting closer to your O day though, that's for sure. When do you think you'll start using opks?

TTC - Well at least it's showing you're going to be O'ing soon, looking forward to hearing how your next opk looks! How interesting getting sympathy pains! Lol, I sure hope they don't get as bad as the ones she may go through in labor! 

AFM: 7dpo and still having a bunch of cm or some type of discharge. I spoke to a nurse over the phone and she suggested yeast infection, but I don't have any other symptoms so I'm voting it's normal and praying that it leads to a bfp! My boobs (especially my right) feels firm, but that could just be wishful thinking. DH is getting so excited over me testing and reminds me daily how much closer we are. His smile takes my breath away when we talk about our future babies. I've gotten him to agree we should start stocking up on cloth diapers.

Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way Newlywed, I hope you're doing well:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> TTC- I hope that your SIL has a short and safe delivery, and that you will be meeting your little niece/nephew soon, and introducing them to their cousins!

That would be great! Hopefully it happens soon for all of us!



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Leetie - DH teases me about temping, :rofl: He was giggling about it this morning, saying he didn't know women could use that area for taking their temperatures.
> 
> You're getting closer to your O day though, that's for sure. When do you think you'll start using opks?
> 
> TTC - Well at least it's showing you're going to be O'ing soon, looking forward to hearing how your next opk looks! How interesting getting sympathy pains! Lol, I sure hope they don't get as bad as the ones she may go through in labor!
> 
> AFM: 7dpo and still having a bunch of cm or some type of discharge. I spoke to a nurse over the phone and she suggested yeast infection, but I don't have any other symptoms so I'm voting it's normal and praying that it leads to a bfp! My boobs (especially my right) feels firm, but that could just be wishful thinking. DH is getting so excited over me testing and reminds me daily how much closer we are. His smile takes my breath away when we talk about our future babies. I've gotten him to agree we should start stocking up on cloth diapers.
> 
> Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way Newlywed, I hope you're doing well:hugs:

LOL your DH sounds as fun as my DF. He always jokes about the craziest stuff especially trying to lighten the mood when things are hectic or discouraging. I sure hope they don't get as bad lol. If I get anything out of the pain I definitely don't want to feel it lol. FX'd this is your month!! 

AFM- The sore boobs started a week ago and still hurting, took another opk last night and it looks close to positive too if it's not. I'm going to test again tonight and see if I'm still in confusion lol. Still having pains but the nausea is gone thanks to saltine crackers now I just want to sleep. It wasn't a good feeling waking up to those horrible pains and nausea.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> LOL your DH sounds as fun as my DF. He always jokes about the craziest stuff especially trying to lighten the mood when things are hectic or discouraging. I sure hope they don't get as bad lol. If I get anything out of the pain I definitely don't want to feel it lol. FX'd this is your month!!
> 
> AFM- The sore boobs started a week ago and still hurting, took another opk last night and it looks close to positive too if it's not. I'm going to test again tonight and see if I'm still in confusion lol. Still having pains but the nausea is gone thanks to saltine crackers now I just want to sleep. It wasn't a good feeling waking up to those horrible pains and nausea.

It's nice to have a sense of humor tossed into the craziness:haha: Definitely a relief! I'm curious to see how tonight's opk looks, be sure to update us! You're cycle has me confused too:wacko: But I'm hoping that wacky roller coaster is what's going to bring on your bfp.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC n Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> LOL your DH sounds as fun as my DF. He always jokes about the craziest stuff especially trying to lighten the mood when things are hectic or discouraging. I sure hope they don't get as bad lol. If I get anything out of the pain I definitely don't want to feel it lol. FX'd this is your month!!
> 
> AFM- The sore boobs started a week ago and still hurting, took another opk last night and it looks close to positive too if it's not. I'm going to test again tonight and see if I'm still in confusion lol. Still having pains but the nausea is gone thanks to saltine crackers now I just want to sleep. It wasn't a good feeling waking up to those horrible pains and nausea.
> 
> 
> It's nice to have a sense of humor tossed into the craziness:haha: Definitely a relief! I'm curious to see how tonight's opk looks, be sure to update us! You're cycle has me confused too:wacko: But I'm hoping that wacky roller coaster is what's going to bring on your bfp.Click to expand...

Every cycle tends to be a crazy cycle for me lol. Another opk that's either positive or VERY close. Guess I will just wait 12 days and see if AF comes. I'm tired of confusing and testing doesn't give me any answers. It's cheaper to just wait lol. Right now it's 3am and I'm laying here with terrible pains. I think my gallbladder is raging against me haha.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yikes, that doesn't sound nice with your gallbladder. Is there maybe a doctor that would accept a payment plan that could help figure out what's going on with your cycles? I hope in 12 days you get good news rather than more confusion :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

TTC - that's cool you guys Skype and you will be able to see the little one that way. I'm sorry to hear your not feeling so well. I really hope all your pains go away soon and that you Dont get a tummy bug.

Dragonfly - wow 7 dpo already! I temp orally. My dh would probably be very confused if I put the thermometer anywhere else. I checked ff and I O'd CD 34 last cycle and had a 44 day cycle so my LP was only 10 days which is short. I'm not sure if I will do opks maybe if I get a lot of cm and sore bbs. I'm hoping if I do O that the vitex will lengthen my LP like its supposed to. I was talking to dh yesterday about diapers. Jessica alba has her Honest line of biodegradable bleach and chlorine free disposable diapers you can get a month worth of diapers and wipes for $80. In case you wanted to look into that too. 

Xan & Labgal - where are you in your cycles?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - It can be a royal fuss to get that temp down below, sometimes I struggle with it when I first wake up:haha: The opk's sound like a good idea once you get extra cm going on and fingers are crossed that your lp lengthens. Although even with short lp's can work out. I haven't heard of those and will definitely have too look into them! Jessica Alba is so weird, but now I'm curious about her company :)


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, Dragonfly- I temp orally, but I think there is more variability. Whatever works! I started temping because I read that it can tell you if you are ovulating. And by that standard, Dragonfly, you sure are!

CD 10 today, still no bding but I'm planning on it tonight. Yesterday I got some news from the doctor. It looks like they found something that could explain my health problems and want to do a few more tests. If this does turn out, it could be why I've had so many problems getting pregnant. And the treatment is relatively easy. But if I did get pregnant before it is fixed, I have to be very careful. Well, I will see how it goes (2 years ttc, what are the odds it'll happen before then).


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly I did find out if I change my license to WA license I'm eligible for free health care. Not sure what that includes though so I'm going to check into it and find out some more information. 

Leetie-thanks! I'm excited about being able to skype. My SIL is terrified and very worried of what is to come. I really hope vitex helps lengthen your LP. I've read that it takes 3-6 months to work properly sometimes so try your best to take it regularly. (This coming from the person that forgets it too lol)

My SIL gets induced at 6am so she's really starting to worry now. She's young (23) Sometimes she has a child mindset. I think I've explained that before so she is going through so many emotions. That's why I told them they could skype me. She really wanted me there but I don't think that was a good idea. 

AFM-I'm feeling better today. Terrible headache that won't go away but other than that I'm good. My boobs aren't as sensitive today so I'm guessing I've O'd recently. I'm gonna take another opk and see if that clears up some confusion.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - There was definite ovulation this cycle so I'm happy! Enjoy bd'ing :winkwink: I hope that the news you received isn't too bad news... it's concerning that if you got pregnant beforehand that you would have to be cautious. Keeping you in my thoughts that everything is alright and whatever the issue may be that it is resolved quickly:hugs:

TTC - Ah that does sound good! Perhaps contact the agency with the health care and ask what's covered and such. I sometimes have to tell my doc questions about my hooha rather than saying ttc stuff:shrug: Like my insurance wouldn't cover that ultrasound I had to see *if* I was ovulating, so it became an ultrasound to check for cysts because that's not ttc related "exactly". 

I hope your SIL's labor goes smoothly, a friend of mine had to be induced after she had an epideral and the process slowed down. Glad you're starting to feel better, bummer about the headache though. Good luck with the opk.:thumbup:

AFM: 8dpo and with this flu it's crawling by. I hate that night time makes you feel so much worse. With how I'm feeling I'm probably not going to be taking the rest of my temps seriously until feeling better. While I was in the doctors today I asked about the massive amount of cm I've been having, she said it's all fine so I'm feeling better about that at least.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Xan - There was definite ovulation this cycle so I'm happy! Enjoy bd'ing :winkwink: I hope that the news you received isn't too bad news... it's concerning that if you got pregnant beforehand that you would have to be cautious. Keeping you in my thoughts that everything is alright and whatever the issue may be that it is resolved quickly:hugs:
> 
> TTC - Ah that does sound good! Perhaps contact the agency with the health care and ask what's covered and such. I sometimes have to tell my doc questions about my hooha rather than saying ttc stuff:shrug: Like my insurance wouldn't cover that ultrasound I had to see *if* I was ovulating, so it became an ultrasound to check for cysts because that's not ttc related "exactly".
> 
> I hope your SIL's labor goes smoothly, a friend of mine had to be induced after she had an epideral and the process slowed down. Glad you're starting to feel better, bummer about the headache though. Good luck with the opk.:thumbup:
> 
> AFM: 8dpo and with this flu it's crawling by. I hate that night time makes you feel so much worse. With how I'm feeling I'm probably not going to be taking the rest of my temps seriously until feeling better. While I was in the doctors today I asked about the massive amount of cm I've been having, she said it's all fine so I'm feeling better about that at least.


Ohhhh ok! I get what you're saying. A friend of mine was telling me the same thing that there were ways to get around it but if I had a dr that was willing. She has an awesome dr but she's 3000 miles away lol. Sorry you are feeling so terrible. Feel better soon!!

AFM- I'm up at this horrible hour because they skyped me as soon as they got to the women's center lol. Poor girl. They were planning on inducing her soon so I'm not sure exactly a time frame might be all day, glad I took a nap last night, but I slept and forgot the opk ugh. I know I O'd though or at least hope I did because my sore boobs are gone completely.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> Ohhhh ok! I get what you're saying. A friend of mine was telling me the same thing that there were ways to get around it but if I had a dr that was willing. She has an awesome dr but she's 3000 miles away lol. Sorry you are feeling so terrible. Feel better soon!!
> 
> AFM- I'm up at this horrible hour because they skyped me as soon as they got to the women's center lol. Poor girl. They were planning on inducing her soon so I'm not sure exactly a time frame might be all day, glad I took a nap last night, but I slept and forgot the opk ugh. I know I O'd though or at least hope I did because my sore boobs are gone completely.

She's in good hands :) I hope you'll skype with her soon after the little bubs is born so you can see 'em!! Darn on forgetting the opk though:dohh: I'm sure you did O though, so into the tww now!

AFM: 9dpo and I feel like crap, this flu is kicking my butt:cold: I'm curious what will happen to my chart but I'm missing my temp today because I didn't get a wink of sleep last night. Boobs definitely feel different, hubby agreed! He didn't think they were firm like I do, but he says he does think there's a difference. Ugh, I hope I'm not getting my hopes up too high


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I pray that whatever medical issues your having gets treated soon and you will have a healthy and happy pregnancy. And if by some chance you get your bfp before I pray that you will still have a healthy and happy pregnancy. I know how you feel about TTC for a while I have been for 5 years I know the odds of it happening naturally are slim but every month I still pray and have hope it will happen. I really really hope that I will get insurance in the next few months and get checked out it sucks waiting.

Dragonfly - Fx. That's cool your dh even thinks your BBS feel different. When are you planning on testing?

Ttc - how's your sil doing? I hope your headache is gone. I woke up last night with a headache also. I made dh get me some advil. 

So Idk if I've mentioned my 16 year old niece is pregnant. (One of those cases of a straight A sweet girl who wasn't careful) after the initial shock I'm actually excited. She hasn't had the easiest pregnancy though. She has a dermoid tumor ( Google if you Dont know what it is. But if your squeamish avoid pictures) on her ovary. Its growing and causing a lot of pain and the baby is running out of room so they are doing a c section Feb. 10th she will be 37 weeks. They are removing the tumor at the same time and she might lose an ovary and a tube. But the way I see it God wanted her pregnant so they would find the tumor. She has been having health problems for a couple years and they thought it was her bladder. But the tumor wasn't growing until she got pregnant and they never did an ultrasound of her ovaries. So they are hoping that with it gone she won't be in any more pain. She is having a girl. Of course I'm jealous but I really think she will be a good mom and she's going to finish school and do something with her life. The dad is still in the picture and wants a great life for them. Well I really Dont know why I shared all this I guess I just wanted you all to know what is going on in my life right now :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I'm due for af on the 28th so I'm hoping to hold out on testing until the 29th. Wow your niece is so young to be becoming a mother, but it is a blessing as that's how they found her tumor. Thank you for the squeamish warning, I was going to google until I read that! It's wonderful news that she's looking forward to the big changes and makes me happy to read that the father is staying in the picture to do what he can for her and their baby :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly the nurses n doctors allowed them to Skype me the whole time. I watched her be born and cried like a baby lol. 6lbs 8oz. She has a set of lungs that made sure everyone knew she made it to the world lol. I was able to put my jealousy aside and be completely Happy for them. They put her footprints on a shirt for my SIL n one for my brother and my brother finally broke down and cried like a baby too. Sweetest moment ever. 
Leetie- it's crazy things like that happen. That's one of the reasons I sucked it up and was Happy for my SIL because they are starting on her birth control ASAP because she has something going on in her female organs, not sure where but there's a chance it's cancer. I've always been a strong believer everything happens for a reason. I will be praying for your niece that everything goes well. Life has a crazy way of pointing things out to us.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - How awesome that you were able to skype the whole time! Such a special moment, I'm happy you were able to share it with them.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I was so happy. The doctor said as long as they weren't in the way that he didn't mind. I didn't think I would be able to so I was excited. She was so calm. The epidural worked great she said lol. My brother is so excited and happy. All he can say is I'm so happy lol. Hope you are feeling better. 

AFM- I'm not even bothering with opk's tonight. I'm doing school work and going to sleep. All I can do is cry for no apparent reason. I'm apparently sleep deprived haha.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wonderful to hear :) Lol I bet the epidural was great:haha:

:hugs: Take care of yourself TTC and get some rest


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - a Dermold tumor is pretty gross its a tumor that can have teeth, hair and organs. Its basically she absorbed her twin in the womb and it turned into a tumor. How are you feeling? (Probably not so good after reading that lol) I hope your feeling better?

Ttc- I'm praying its not cancer for your sil. That's so awesome you got to Skype the whole time with them. I'm glad everything went well. How are you feeling today? Did you get some sleep?

AFM - nothing really to report. I've had a headache for the past 3 days but I thinks its sinus related. Its been so cold here and its supposed to get colder next week. I think I'm getting cabin fever. I can't wait until spring.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- hope you're feeling better. I'm very excited for you!!! Are you going to be testing?

Leetie- that sounds like a gremlin, lol! I hope your niece is doing okay. I didn't realize you were a LTTCer like me. You have much more patience than I do... Here's to surprise bumps.

AFM- I was unsure if this was TMI, so here is a warning that there are medical details below. Squeamish be wary.

They found that unfiltered blood is transfering from my right to left heart chamber and think I have something called a pulmonary AVM. The risk is that it can cause strokes and blood clots, and the risk goes up with pregnancy. If I do have an AVM, it would account for the raised red blood cell count. They are scheduling a CAT scan of my lungs and thyroid (this can be caused by thyroid problems) and if they find something they'll do some additional tests to figure out what caused it and do a relatively easy procedure to get rid of it (not even surgery!). Pulmonary AVMs can lead to decreased oxygen, which could make it harder to get pregnant, so getting rid of it could lead to an easier bump! On the down side, if I have a hereditary problem, they might suggest doing IVF to screen for the genes in the embryos.

Anyway, I'd take any kind of bump!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - That is the freakiest thing I have ever heard of, and now I'm trying to talk myself out of looking at pictures:dohh:.... Your niece is in my thoughts that she'll be alright and it's easily treated. 

I am feeling better today, thank you! Woke up a little crampy which is making me freak out that af is coming but DH told me to stop being silly. So I'm still trying to be hopeful but I'm kind of turning into a negative nancy. I hope your headache clears up, that's awful. Stay warm! get colder next week. I think I'm getting cabin fever. I can't wait until spring either.

Xan - I talked myself out of testing this morning (10dpo) and am hoping to hold off until Sunday or Tuesday - whichever I can make it to lol

The good news is that it's easily taken care of, without surgery is a definite plus too! I hope that your tests will give results for them to move forward with what ever is the cause of the unfiltered blood. I hope that the tests are coming up soon so you can get answers sooner and get that bump!!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - wow that sounds scary. I'm sorry your going through all this. But the good thing is that the doctors found the problem and can fix it. I'm am praying for a fast fix and a fast bump :)

Dragonfly - the pictures are crazy looking just beware they really disturbing. I'm glad your feeling better. Cramps can be a good sign. I can see your probably not going to hold off until the 29th to test :haha: I know your a poas addict. Fx!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - The warning was well deserved, omg what has been seen cannot be unseen:haha: 

I hope that the cramps are a good thing, I keep having moments where I'm worried af is about to start because I'm having weird cramps but I'm also getting this weird stomach ache. Like honestly I don't know whether I would call it a stomach ache or not, but it just feels uncomfortable and it's the low low abdomen and my muscle feels tight like I'm clenching.:shrug: Maybe it's the antibiotics


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- That sounds terrible. I've seen something like that on tv before but I never knew what it was called. I really hope your niece is doing well. 

Xan- That sounds very promising. I'm glad that it could be a simple procedure!! I hope they figure it out soon and you have a bump in no time. 

Dragonfly- 10dpo AHHHHH!! The temptation lol. I can't wait till you test, FX'd for you. The cramps could definitely be a good thing!!

AFM- Honestly I wasn't even going to come into the boards because I'm just beside myself. I'm so tired of not knowing what's going on with my body. I was cramping and feeling like crap all day. I just went to the bathroom and I'm bleeding/spotting. Nothing was on the undies but lots on the tp. IF I go by my boobs hurting then I O'd sometime the 17-19th. I always have tender boobs a couple days before O and a couple days after. They started hurting on the 14th. It's way too soon for AF. Maybe implantation? Heck if I know. BUT I am glad I came in. I like hearing how y'all are doing regardless how down in the dumps I am feeling.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies for the support. I've been dealing with this for 2 1/2 years, but now I have some good doctors (all women!) who are getting to the bottom of things. They are intelligent, thorough and tough. I wish I had been here when they were ruling out the really scary things. I went through 1 1/2 years of doctors missing, mis-diagnosing, and telling me everything was caused by stress out in California. The first appointment here the first doctor narrowed in on the problem. I think everything will be sorted out by April at the latest (my first appointment was in mid-October), so this is really promising!

As for this cycle, I think I ovulated yesterday- higher temps this morning and some right sided pains yesterday. Let's hope temps stay up- we had some good timed bding!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I haven't got a clue, I'm sorry I can't be of any help :( But I'm keeping you in my thoughts and sending you lots of luck and dust:hugs:

Xan - Glad you have an excellent doctor team now to get results! Fingers crossed that this it for you, sounds like your bd was right on schedule with O:winkwink:

AFM: Temp drop this morning at 11dpo, woke up with some cramping in my legs and low back but not in the lady area so we'll see. Really nervous that af is right around the corner. I've had mild cramping here and there but today's temp drop (although I did get up 6 hours early) and cramping has sucked all the hope out.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- it could be an implantation dip- 11 dpo is around when you'd expect it...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I had a small dip at 8dpo that I thought might be implantation, but maybe it's happening at 11dpo instead? I'm also trying to keep in mind that taking my temp 6 hours early could make it weird. I thought about testing tomorrow at 12dpo, *if* it is implantation should I hold off or would it show tomorrow?


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - taking your temp 6 hours early could definitely throw off your temp. I've read where an hour difference is ok but that's a big difference. Haha I warned you about the pics. My fingers are tightly crossed that your temp will go back up tomorrow.

Xan - ya for good bding and Fx you did O!

Ttc- wow I'm sorry your confused once again. Hopefully you will be able to get to a doctor and get checked out. Fx that its implantation spotting.

Thanks girls for your well wishes for my niece. She just can't wait to have that tumor(monster,alien,thing) out of her and of course to hold her baby girl.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It was quite the change in time so I'm attempting to not take it too seriously. Although I must admit, I keep running to the bathroom to check my underwear because I keep thinking af has begun:dohh:


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - what kind of doctors are you seeing. Are they fertility doctors or regular doctors?


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hate when that happens. I drive myself crazy sometimes constantly checking then starring at the toilet paper to see if I see any tiny spot. If men only knew half the things we think, talk about or do when TTC they would be more confused than they already are. At least that's the case with my dh. I tried explaining why temping helps and he just stares at me and says whatever you think will help :haha:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Honestly I feel like a made woman haha, thank goodness DH is up at the pass snowboarding with friends otherwise I would probably get shameful looks! And I am so so glad to not be alone in searching undies/paper, as embarrassing as it is lol


----------



## Leetie13

Dh thinks I obsess enough already, if he only knew. I know were not alone in the tp, underwear checking area. I try really hard to relax and not put too much thought into everything but I swear once you decide you want a baby it consumes your brain.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

DH had the "talk" with me over being obsessed, which is part of why I let things go in December. But since getting serious again this cycle he's been just as into it as I have so he's had a total turn around, it's almost weird lol. 

I hate it when people ask when we're going to start having kids, if they only knew the struggle!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! 
Dragonfly temping 6 hours early could definitely be why there's a dip. It was explained to me that our temp goes up during the day That's why by night we feel worse when we are sick. So 6 hour early could make a big difference and be why the temp dipped. If u want to test I would say go ahead. I wouldnt look too much into the dip. FX this is your month. 

AFM it's definitely AF. She's here with a vengeance, definitely making up for the spotting I counted as my AF on Christmas. At least the confusion is over for this cycle YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's wonderful news that your cycle has been figured out!:happydance: Now may this next one be a breeze with no confusion at all! Goodness :)


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- starting fresh for the new year. Hope without the stress of holidays, traveling, and worrying about your brother and SIL that things will even out. It sounds like they got the full impact of having a child and I hope will they grow into responsible parents.

Dragonfly- I woke up really early this morning and my temp was 97.9 and then fell back asleep and my temp was 98.3, so waking up early really does have an effect. Hopefully you'll wake up to a nice high temp.

Leetie, when I think AF is coming I think I spend more time in the bathroom than out of it! 

As to what doctors I've seen, I went to a hematologist, who sent me to a pulmonologist and maybe will send me to a cardiologist and an endocrinologist. For TTC, I saw a reproductive endocrinologist who found the polyps and the hypothyroidism. In other words, a lot of doctors and a lot of parts being poked and prodded! Still, with all of these things, I am in the group of unexplained infertility for now. We're holding off on going back to the reproductive endocrinologist for now until my other list of doctors widdles down a bit. Hopefully by taking care of me we will increase our chances of having a baby, and make the reproductive endocrinologist unnecessary :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks dragonfly and xan! I surely hope this is a good thing and better cycles are to come. The last cycle was a short cycle too. So Maybe I'm finally getting what I've been praying for, shorter more consistent cycles. Last cycle was 33 days and this cycle 32 days. I didn't use opks so I'm not sure about how long my LP was either cycle but I will happily take 30 day cycles over 40-50 day cycles!! 

Xan That's a lot of Dr's but I'm praying for you and hoping things are clear soon and that it all works out for you hun!! 

Dragonfly I can't wait to hear if you tested today!!!!

AFM I could possibly be dying lol. AF is being horrible to me. The pain is terrible but I'm still really Happy to have a regular AF that I don't have to question!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Glad you've got a team of doctors figuring stuff out! By taking care of yourself you'll get closer to bfp.

TTC - Sorry you're miserable, hope af leaves soon so you can get back in the reigns.

AFM: Af showed up in full force this morning, tested with a bfn and less then half an hour later she showed up.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I'm sorry AF showed and is being a real witch, :hugs: but glad your no longer confused and your cycle was short. Hopefully they are starting to get regulated and will lead to a bfp soon.

Dragonfly - I'm so sorry that AF showed for you also :hugs:

Xan - that's a lot of doctors, I'm praying soon you will only need one doctor. 

AFM - still nothing to report my temps have been up down up down. My niece went to the hospital last night because she was having contractions. They gave her shots to stop them and said if it would of been next week they would have just delivered. She is home and resting, she has a doctor appointment next Monday. I hope she can make it until its safe to deliver.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Thinking of your niece, I'm sure baby will stay put until she's safe to deliver :)

AFM: CD2 and I'm looking for a new gyno. The one I saw last was awesome but not insurance friendly so I have to find another that accepts my crap insurance.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry Dragonfly :hugs:

Leetie, hope your niece is doing okay. A friend of mine went through early contractions, hope she can hold out through the end of the week.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! Sorry she found you too Dragonfly. Hope you find another awesome dr that is insurance friendly!! Leetie hope everything is settled down now for your niece and she has a safe delivery when the time is right. 

AFM- AF is gone woohoo!! I won't even complain that it was so short. The pains made up for it being so short. It was terrible. Looking forward to a fresh cycle.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - good luck finding another doctor. That ducks when you find one you like and have to switch. Are you going to the doctor to look into anything TTC related?

Ttc- yay AF is gone! On to a new cycle. Did you ever look into the insurance you were talking about?


Thanks girls, my niece is doing OK she keeps having minor contractions the doctor prescribed her something she can take to stop them.


----------



## labgal

Hey all, 

I see a lot has been going on. I've been looking at the boards here and there but have had little time to type anything. 

TTC - Good to hear your SIL had her baby and everything is okay on that front. Yay for a shorter cycle! 

Xan - also good to hear about your team of doctors working on helping you get that bump :) 

Leetie - I didn't know you had been TTC so long. How are you feeling? What CD are you on? 

AFM I'm on CD 41, I started spotting a day or so ago so I think AF should be here tomorrow. I was kind of hoping that the day 21 test was just off because I hadn't ovulated yet but would ovulate later in the cycle but Dr. said there was basically no way that was possible once the cycle is out of normal (up to 35 days) perimeters. 

Having my day 3 test done to check FSH and estridol on friday then HSG next week. I'm kind of freaked out that they are going to say I have poor egg quality or no eggs. Two people I work with had that result a number of years ago and, of course, never got pregnant. Makes me feel sick to my stomach. Better to know than not, though, I guess.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Woohoo on af being gone already! Time to get busy:winkwink:

Leetie - Next week I'm getting a "well woman" check and a pap with my regular doctor, just go get that out of the way. The new doctor I'm searching for will be more ttc related, not sure what they'll do for me but hopefully something. Glad that your niece is doing alright and has medication to stop the contractions, she's almost ready to deliver :)

Labgal - I'm sure everything will be fine with your eggs:hugs: You'll definitely be in my thoughts. 

AFM: CD3 and I'm hoping that at my well woman check next week maybe I can hint at my doc to do some blood work or something to figure a few things out that I can take to the new gyno I'll be seeing next month. AF has turned to spotting so hopefully she's on her way out by tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - as crazy as it sounds I think I somehow signed up for the insurance. I got all this stuff in the mail from the state including a state insurance services card. I haven't read it all because (tmi) I passed a big clot and AF came back so I've been up all night trying to ease the pain but after I rest I'm going to figure it out.

Lab- I'm praying for you that everything goes Well. positive thoughts bring positive results. Big hugs!!

Dragonfly - hope AF hits the road soon! Still sending luck that u find another great Dr!!

AFM. - nothing but crazy pain. I knew better than to be excited over such a short AF lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - af gave me a curve ball too, I thought af was out the door yesterday but she came back double today with more pain :( Hopefully she takes her leave of us soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal, I know it's tough, but it is better to know than not to know. Fx'd that you're worried for nothing. If you have PCOS that's a good enough reason for O problems.

Leetie, hope all is well with you and your niece. What a beautiful little distraction!

AFM, I'd like to say that I'm handling this whole thing with grace and courage, but DH and I have been on a rollercoaster, talking about getting a dog one moment and giving up on having children the next. I have a month or so until my next appointment, and waiting on test results to boot, so it's going to be tough, but I'll be here bump watching :)


----------



## Leetie13

ttc and dragonfly I hope af leaves you both soon I hate when she teases she is gone. 

labgal your in my thoughts and prayers. im praying that you have great egg quality and quantity and once you start your medication to help ovulate you will get your bfp!

xan I have often given up and convinced myself that im never going to have a baby and im fine with just my furbabies. but if i didnt try everything possible first i would always wonder. and if nothing works than i will accept it and look into adoption which i would love to do anyway. But do whats best for you and your family. I will be praying for your happiness either way. 

afm I cant remember what cd im on maybe 24, temps have been really low the past 2 days. But I have good news my neice had her baby yesterday. They went in tues. night she was in a lot of pain and wednesday morning they told her they would do the c section around 12pm but the babies lungs are under developed so she might have to be taken to childrens hospital and the mom couldnt go until she was recovered enough. She had her around 2pm she weighed 6.1 lbs and was 20 inches long. She was put on oxygen all day yesterday but didnt have to be taken to childrens. they got her tumor out it weighed 6.2 lbs and was 18cmx10cmx8cm and they also had to remove her left ovary and tube. But they are both doing really good today and if all goes well they will both be home saturday. She is absolutley beautiful. We didnt get to see her up close yesterday But shes off oxygen now so we will get to when we go to see them later. Truly a little miracle from God.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Wishing you the best for you and OH:hugs: Whatever path you choose as long as it leads to your happiness that's the important part.

Leetie - What beautiful news that your niece and her baby are doing alright. Glad that the tumor is out and especially that baby didn't have to be taken to Children's, I'll still keep them both in my thoughts that they continue to do wonderfully:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Oh Leetie, I'm so happy for you and your niece! Congrats auntie!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- sorry she came back for you too! What a mean trick. 
Xan- sorry you are going through so many emotions. Whatever you decide to do I hope it makes you happy. We all deserve happiness, whatever our happiness might be. My poms fill a void in my life but it's still not a baby, but whatever you choose do it because it's right for you and your situation. 
Leetie- congrats to your niece! So glad that mom and baby are doing good and baby didn't have to go to the children's hospital. Also relieved they got the tumor. Keeping her and baby in my thoughts and prayers!! 

AFM- AF is gone again and hopefully stays gone lol. I have the worst tension headache in the back of my head and neck, it's terrible. Think it will be ibuprofen and an early night for me.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - hope your head feels better, maybe try some ice on the back of your neck with the ibuprofen, that usually help ease tension headaches for me.


----------



## labgal

Xan...I hope you got your test results in so that you can at least have less anxiety about that, and that they were good results. It's such an exhausting process sometimes. We've talked about getting more pets, traveling the world a bit more etc if we end up not being able to have any children of our own. I try to think that it wouldn't be the worst thing. More time to ourselves, more we can spend on ourselves etc. But I know we won't stop until we get some kind of final word that the probability is so low - however, my great aunt tried for 10 years before she finally randomly got pregnant, and then after that they thought we will never have another, the 1st was so hard - then Irish twins. You just never know, I suppose.

I hope your headache is gone, TTC! How are you feeling? 

AF gone yet, Dragonfly? 

Leetie - I'm glad a scary situation turned out well for your niece. Congrats to your family! Getting close to the end of your cycle? I forget if yours are longer or shorter. 

AFM AF hit late last night/this morning so I had to adjust my blood tests to sunday though the hsg may still be tuesday. If not a bit later next week. I'm bloated like a beast so I have my fat pants on today ;p should be better as things go on. DH and I submitted his SA this morning so we should get the results of that + day 3 test on Monday. I feel pretty upbeat about it though now that AF hit. I always get depressed and moody right beforehand, and then it goes away instantly when she arrives. 

They are fairly concerned about the fact that my cycles just keep getting longer and longer every month (45 days this time) so this cycle they may jumpstart to a more normal day range with Provera, then I can start the clomid barring any abnormalities in the hsg. 

My thoughts are with you all


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- glad af is gone, ugh i hate tension headaches hope your feeling better today.

Dragonfly- how about you is af gone again? 

Labgal- Fx for good test results! I think it always feels better to know your doing something instead of being in confusing limbo lol. Thats why temping makes me feel better it might not help get me pregnant but atleast its info i didnt have before. As for my cycles they are all over the place. It was 46 day cycle last time ive had 28 days 30 something 20 days. I never really know. 

Thank you all for the thoughts and congrats for my neice. They are both doing good. The baby is actually my great neice I love bragging im a great aunt lol. I really hope this is the year i get pregnant I would love for the cousins to grow up together I was always really close to mine. Its amazing how a new baby adds to baby fever even dh said he can tell but i was mostly just excited for a new addition to our family and to be part of her life.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Af finally decided to take her exit and I finally got some lovin this afternoon. I got back from running errands and told him I was too overwhelmed so he surprised me in the shower and one thing led to another:blush:

Labgal - Great that you're beginning to feel upbeat again, and I'm looking forward to Monday for you when you get some results. Good luck with the blood so you can start up clomid:thumbup:

Leetie - Really hope that this cycle is no where near 46 days, so I'll be hoping you O early this time around. My favorite aunt is my great aunt:winkwink: Cousins really are the best too, sending lots of luck to you so that they can be close in age


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly- Yay for af finally gone and getting some a surprise in the shower :winkwink: 

I feel like I was getting close to O ive had some cm, mildly tender bbs and some pains in left ovary region but my temps went down again last night I guess we will see what tomorrows are maybe they will go up now.


----------



## xanzaba

Hello ladies- thanks for all the support :) I'm sure everything will be okay. I'm feeling more positive, and keeping myself busy. Even noticed some sore bb's for the past couple days. Today is 8dpo, so I guess it started about 6-7 dpo.

Labgal, I hope that everything turns out and that if they find something, it is easy to treat.

Hope you are all doing well and, if you watch football, that your team wins tonight!


----------



## labgal

Yay for the Seahawks! Sorry for the Broncos fans amongst you ladies (if there are any). We are Patriots fans being NE'ers but DH grew up on Puget Sound so we defaulted to rooting for the hawks. 

Kind of a bombshell at the Superbowl party we were at - one of our longtime friends and his girlfriend are pregnant. Unplanned and he's very unhappy about it. He's a super nice guy who, while being very nice is kind of unfortunate in the physical department so he never really had a girlfriend up until now (he's 38 or 39). Started dating this girl at New Years and we all had a kind of bad vibe about her. She had just given birth to another baby so her present little one is less than a year old. None of us had any issues about that aspect, more that they just disn't seem like a good fit intellectually or emotionally. She told him that she was taking birth control and now she is pregnant...mostly, we think, to exploit him for his money. So it's kind of a miserable situation all around. He'll be fine being a father I'm sure but we doubt the viability of their relationship long term, which isn't ideal for the little one coming. I find it frustrating and sad.I want to be happy about the prospect of a child coming into the world but it's kind of spoiled by the situation. We are still waiting on our test results and my HSG is friday I think. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal I've gotta say I was pretty thrilled with the Seahawks winning - Seattle was nuts! That's awful about your friend and his girlfriend, it's difficult to be happy about a child being brought into the world when it's going to be surrounded by a difficult situation. I really don't like the sound of that woman, especially because she lied about the bcp.

AFM: I went to the dollar store and grabbed some opk's - I told DH no sense in spending a lot on them since they haven't gotten us pregnant yet anyways. I had some side pains yesterday and today and that's too early for me to even think about O'ing so I'm curious. Either way, hopefully we can get some bd'ing in, it's been impossible over the weekend since we were at DH's parents. PS go Seahawks!:haha:


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - wow 8dpo already, are you a poas addict like dragonfly or do you wait it out?

Labgal- me and dh aren't much of sports fans if the steelers make it to playoffs or superbowl we might watch. We caught a little of yesterdays game we were rooting for broncos because my sister lives in Colorado I can't believe how bad they did lol. I understand exactly what your saying about your friends situation. There is no thing as a "perfect" family but a child being born because the mother lied and is possibly using your friend for child's support if the relationship doesn't last is heartbreaking. I pray though that no matter the outcome of their relationship that he will stay a part of the child's life and find happiness in having a child.

Dragonfly - Even though its early I hope you O soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I ran out of ICs and only have one FRER. I have to schedule a CAT scan, so if af doesn't come by Monday, I'll test. But I realized how it made me obsess, so I'm trying to hold out :winkwink:

Labgal, that's terrible about your friend. I have a friend who is the nicest guy and he attracts the worst women. We've been friends since we were little and his mother told me frankly what she thought of his girlfriend. When his mother passed away, the girlfriend told him that they needed to elope because his mother wanted to buy her wedding dress and it would be too hard without his mother at a wedding. I couldn't tell my friend the truth- he was very close to his mother and the truth would have crushed him. Now they are finally divorced, but it was hard to see him go through 10 years of unhappiness. Do you think you'll say something? Honestly, I don't know if I would warn my friend if I went back, it's a tough call.

We didn't watch the superbowl, I'm not a football fan and the Patriots weren't in it. What can I say, I'm a Boston sports fan!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Seems like I've been gone forever lol. 
Dragonfly glad AF finally left. 
Xan- yay for 8dpo! Fx'd for you!!
Lab- what a difficult situation. I get so frustrated about those types of situations. It's really sad that your friend was tricked and now he's stuck so to speak. Hope it all works out though. Hope you get the results of your test soon!

YAYYY! Seahawks won!! I'm not a sports person at all, but I started watching the superbowl with DF and got sucked in lol. Seattle pounded them. We are going to the parade here in Seattle Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Great for 8dpo! I hope that Monday will bring good news. Best of luck with good results on the CAT scan as well:thumbup:

TTC - I'm not normally a sports fan either, but I couldn't help but flip out and cheer for our hawks in the super bowl. Have fun at the parade! I bet its going to be nuts :) I dislike crowds so I'll be seeing it on the internet instead lol


----------



## labgal

Thought I'd give you ladies an update... day three and SA test results were "fantastic" according to the doctor so that's some good news :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Glad to hear it Labgal :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

labgal said:


> Thought I'd give you ladies an update... day three and SA test results were "fantastic" according to the doctor so that's some good news :)

YAY!! That's great news!!


----------



## xanzaba

Great news, Labgal!


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal- Yay for healthy swimmers!!

AFM- I ovulated! :happydance: so now I'm 3 dpo and in the 2 week wait.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Alright!! :) glad to hear you're now in the tww, lots of luck and dust coming your way girl!:happydance:


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks dragonfly. With yesterdays temp it changed my O day to Monday so I'm only 4 dpo now.


How is everyone else doing? Labgal anymore results back?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Oh, that's a bit frustrating to have your O day change. Fingers are still crossed for you :)

Labgal - Anymore good news? I'm hoping it's the start of more and only good news :)

TTC - How was the parade? From what I saw on tv it was insane! (in a good way) My goodness it looked cold out though:cold:

How are we doing Xan?

Sending thoughts and hugs to Newlywed:hugs:

I'm curious if FF will give me a crosshairs earlier than last cycle. The aching in my sides hasn't happened all day. Although thinking about it, my boobs haven't been sore and I haven't broken out yet either. I have one big pimple but not the scatter across my forehead. My temp was up this morning though, but maybe that was just a fluke:shrug: We'll see what the next few days hold. The dollar store opks haven't done a thing, all the test lines are the same color without any darkening or fading so I'm calling it quits for opks - they haven't gotten us pregnant yet so why bother.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies! 
Leetie- Sorry your O day changed, that sucks! 
Dragonfly- The parade was CRAZYYYYYY!! The last I heard over a million people were there. It was so dang cold and the parade was held up because the traffic was so bad they couldn't get the buses in. The temp was in the low 20s with the windchill in the teens and we stood there for hours. BUT I will never forget it. Sometimes you just have to be thankful for wonderful memories :) Sorry the opk's aren't working for you. Hopefully things start making more sense soon, I know what it's like for everything to be crazy!

AFM- Well I honestly don't know lol. I haven't looked at FF in I don't know how long. I haven't temped. I took an opk out of curiosity the other day because I can't stop tearing up over everything. Seriously, like the superbowl game, random commercials, random fb statuses just crazy stuff and I'm here trying to keep from crying like it's the end of the world lol. The opk was pretty dark close to positive but not quite but it was only like a week after AF so I disregarded it and didn't do anymore.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Leetie - Oh, that's a bit frustrating to have your O day change. Fingers are still crossed for you :)
> 
> Labgal - Anymore good news? I'm hoping it's the start of more and only good news :)
> 
> TTC - How was the parade? From what I saw on tv it was insane! (in a good way) My goodness it looked cold out though:cold:
> 
> How are we doing Xan?
> 
> Sending thoughts and hugs to Newlywed:hugs:
> 
> I'm curious if FF will give me a crosshairs earlier than last cycle. The aching in my sides hasn't happened all day. Although thinking about it, my boobs haven't been sore and I haven't broken out yet either. I have one big pimple but not the scatter across my forehead. My temp was up this morning though, but maybe that was just a fluke:shrug: We'll see what the next few days hold. The dollar store opks haven't done a thing, all the test lines are the same color without any darkening or fading so I'm calling it quits for opks - they haven't gotten us pregnant yet so why bother.

Just curious if the dollar store opk's line was pretty dark, close to positive? Just wondering because I just realized you said you used dollar store opks and that's what I used that was really close to positive.


----------



## labgal

That parade sounds too cold for me, TTC! But I'm glad you had a blast! 

Dragonfly - I stopped using the OPKs a while back because the expense was too much and I didn't feel as though it was getting us PG either. Just sticking to the dr's recommended every other day BDing & that way we are always covered. 

Leetie I'm sorry O got pushed back - Did you O yet? I really hate OPKs. 

I wish I had better news about my test for you girls. It was a complete nightmare. I apparently have a tipped uterus and the GUY doing the test couldn't figure out how to get the catheter in so I had to sit for over an hour with sh*t up my snatch for over and hour while they called another doctor in. Seriously. In the meanwhile the first doc just kept adjusting the specuclum (ugh) and trying to get the catheter in. Then the second doc finally finagled it up there and the cramping was not as gentle as they claim. One of my tubes spilled perfectly, the other they could not determine whether it went into spasm or if I have a tubal blockage, but it doesn't really matter because that ovary isn't functional anyway. At least I have one good side, though. lol. Have any of you girls had the HSG done? Was yours like that? I've already basically decided I'm not doing a retest or having the flush job/lapro done since it won't have any affect anyway, nor am I interested in having the whole side removed.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Labgal- :hugs: Having one side clear is some good news. I had an hsg, and it was not fun. They had to inject more dye to see one side spill. Later they did a salinography and they found the polyps, which they said could have been why they needed to force with the HSG. On the positive side, I've heard that HSG sometimes helps clear things out and can lead to increased fertility for the following 3 months.

Leetie, hope things are getting more stable and there are no more tricks up FF's sleeve.

Dragonfly, hope you get an early O :)

TTC- hope you get some well time bding in :)

Newlyweds, if you are out there but not ready to come back, we're all thinking of you.

AFM- 13/14 dpo, which means AF should arrive tomorrow or Monday. I had a big dip in temps on the 11/12th so it's probably right around the corner. Here's to hoping though!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I haven't been doing opks either, Fx you O soon!

Ttc - way to many people for me at that parade lol. I'm sorry you've been so emotional have you tested just to make sure?

Labgal - yes I did O according to ff Monday. That test sounds horrible I'm so sorry they had such a difficult time getting the catheter in and you had to go through the pain. Like Xan said though hopefully that will result in a quick bfp .

Xan - My fingers are tightly crossed that AF won't show, GL.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - That's so amazing that you were there! I really enjoyed watching it on tv :) I heard that buses got shut down because downtown was so clogged. As for my opks, they were faint lines so no where near positive. Sorry that you find yourself having a lot of emotional moments, I hope it's all leading to good things:hugs:

Labgal - I'm so sorry you had to go through the ordeal, that is so horrible:hugs: Sounds like the guy who was running your test wasn't experienced and I'm sure if it had been someone else it would have gone much more smoothly. The good news is that you have one good side! And I like what Xan said about increased fertility:winkwink: 

Xan - Still feeling hopeful for you and hope that those temp drops were just a fluke :)

AFM: Glad to say we got another bd session in, although I'm noticing my temps are being strange and staying about the same after the rise. Just trying to stay curious rather than stress about it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab- I've never had that but I'm glad I haven't because that sounds horrible. Hope it cleared things out and you are telling us about a bump soon!! 
Xan- FX'd that AF stays away!! 
Leetie- I haven't tested. I had thought about it and pushed it out of my mind thinking I was crazy for even thinking about it lol. 
Dragonfly - The traffic was crazy! It normally takes us 30 mins to get to Seattle it took us over 2 hours. We watched it later on tv but it was so surreal thinking I was actually there. KOMO news was broadcasting close to us. We were at 4th and Bell where you seen all the broadcasting happening. I surely hope the emotional stuff goes away, crying at the drop of a hat really sucks. Feels like I'm losing my mind lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - yay for bding! I agree I look at temping as just information instead of worrying about every dip and rise( or at least trying not to worry) 

Ttc- I hope you start feeling better soon I hate when I get emotional over things that usually happens around AF time I will cry over everything.

AFM - 6 dpo the last few days I've got like a crampy feeling around my left ovary kind of like O pains maybe a cycst? Today not so much of that feeling but now kind of just crampy in lower abdomen and had a little white stringy thickish cm in my undies, and bbs still sore, other than that nothing much going on.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, hope the wait's not too bad.

TTC- won't deny it, I'm stalking your charts! Another early O. Looking good :)

AFM- almost through 15dpo and no AF. Crampy feeling and a little nauseous, but that could go either way.

In other news, DH got some serious points tonight. There are three movies, Before Sunrise, After Sunrise, and Before Midnight with Ethan Hawke and Julie Delpy. They all occur 10 years after the last one, and the first 2 are very sweet, romantic movies. So we watched the third today (pre-valentines day since DH is out of town this week) and it was a little more, um, realistic than the first two. The couple has been together for 10 years, have 2 kids and it's a day in their life. They are a bit older, a bit less hollywood perfect, and have a few more issues. Although it was a great movie, it made me feel a bit sad. After the movie I went to get ready for dinner and DH caught myself looking in the mirror, wondering what people would say about seeing us after 10 years. Well, let's just say that we ended up bd'ing, and I ended up feeling great :) Best. Valentine's. Ever.


----------



## Leetie13

Aww Xan that sounds so romantic. I'm glad you had a great Valentines day. I'm going to have to look up those movies I've never heard of them. How are you today?


AFM - still have the crampy feeling in left ovary and sore bbs but no more white discharge. Temps still up 7 dpo just moving along. How is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - That's so awesome :) Hopefully we win again next year:winkwink:

Leetie - Sounds like you're moving along through the wait :) Fingers are super crossed and you're half way there!

Xan - Awww so romantic, I love it! Definitely a wonderful sounding Valentine's day. 16dpo now, how are you doing?

AFM: FF decided to give me a dotted crosshair so I'm worried about my O date. Although I haven't had any more side cramping I still haven't had much for cm. I think the cough syrup last cycle helped with that! lol, so if we must go to another cycle I know I'll be using it. I haven't had much of a breakout either so I'm curious what's going on. Tomorrow's my pap and my stomachs all flippy floppy about it :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan-Awwww that's so sweet! YAY for 16dpo now, FX'd that a BFP is coming soon!!!! I can't lie I'm pretty excited about 2 short cycles in a row. Hopefully it keeps up. 

Leetie-Sore bbs sounds promising. I've read that a lot of women continue to have sore bbs and that was their first indication of BFP! 

Dragonfly-My DF sure is hoping it will happen again next year but if it's that cold next year we won't be going to the parade lol. I don't know how all that crosshair stuff works, I stayed confused lol. Instead of cough syrup you can take mucinex that's only guaifenesin and it does the same thing. They have a walmart brand. I had read about it and started taking the pills because the cough syrup tastes nasty lol. It definitely helped with the cm. 

AFM-Nothing haha. I'm just playing the waiting game. I updated my FF and it says O is supposed to happen soon so we shall see what happens.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - If your temps stay high I'd say O definitely happened. Have you ever tried pres-seed? I've thought about it since I never seem to have good ewcm. Taking medicine makes me nervous if I'm not sick.

Ttc - I hope O happens soon for you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Yeah hopefully the weather would be nicer, although even if it was I don't think I would go to the parade lol too crazy for me. I hadn't thought of the pills instead of cough syrup, does it work the same for you? Hope FF is right and you O soon!

Leetie - I'm cautious about taking medicine too but I'm a bit curious lol. We're trying preseed this cycle! And so far we both really like it, I never get ewcm so I'm hoping it helps. My favorite part is once we're done I don't feel dirty down there like I do with other lubes... to be honest I'm tempted to take it into my doctors office and ask them to use that instead of the nasty KY they use for the exam because I'm worried if we bd that evening the KY will kill the sperm :(


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - it doesn't hurt to ask them. I think I will look into it next cycle. Have you tried soft cups? I'm afraid dh will think I've gone off the deep end if I brought those home lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My doctor was totally fine with using the pre seed so I was super happy about that. But she said my cervix was not cooperating, it was so closed up she barely got to swab it. With my temp drop this morning I don't think I O'd so more bd'ing for us! 

Leetie - I haven't tried using soft cups, but to be truthful they kind of freak me out :haha: DH is skeptical about putting a thermometer in there that I'm not sure how he would react to those:rofl: I've read some positive things on BnB if you're going to try them though :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- AF came on 16 dpo. Wasn't really feeling it this cycle, and the timing of the bedding wasn't great. Going to get a CT scan tomorrow to see if they can figure out my other medical mystery. Hopefully fixing this will help with getting a bump :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: I'm sorry af found you Xan, but on the bright side you have your CT scan tomorrow and will be well on your way to figuring out the medical stuff. I know that it will bring you your baby bump because you'll get yourself all healthy and ready for mothering :) Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - that's great your doctor used the pre-seed. Hopefully you O soon. I'm not sure about the soft cups either lol.

Xan - :hugs: sorry AF showed. Praying your ct goes well and your bump is near.

AFM - had a tiny bit of pinkish spotting on the TP earlier, my LP was 10 days last cycle so I have a feeling AF will show soon. But still hopeful she won't :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie I hope that af doesn't show for you! Fingers are crossed :)

I'm beginning to worry I'm not going to O at all, or have a long cycle again. Both sound sad to me:cry: My temps were down yesterday so I figured I would O and today they're up - but no symptoms of O other than last night and today I've had a bombardment of cm in my underwear. My boobs aren't sore and I haven't had my usual break out, but I have been craving sweets like none other.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - That's strange, I hope you do O. So your pretty sure you didn't O when ff gave you cross hairs? I've seen some charts that dipped below cover but still got a bfp .


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- sounds like you might have been gearing up to O and it was too early. It could also be that your temps fluctuated for other reasons. I've noticed that a couple of things make my temps go up- drinking red wine, exercising in the afternoon, and having an extra blanket. Anyway, the CM is definitely the best extra info to go by, so sounds like it's right around the corner!

Leetie, hope AF stays far, far away!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I have no idea, I *think* that I didn't O when FF gave the crosshairs. Especially because it gave me a dotted line after a temp change, so we're just going to stick to bd'ing as often as we can until FF changes the date or until I hit my average cycle length.

Xan - That's what makes me uncertain I O'd when FF says so, I barely had any cm but once I hit the next dip I'm getting cm:shrug:

How did your CT go?


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly- Hopefully you O for sure soon so this confusion goes away.

Labgal, Ttc havent heard from you girls hope everything is good.

afm- This morning my temps took a nose dive under the cover line and had really bad cramps. Just went to the bathroom and have red spotting so she should be here full flow tomorrow, just in time for Valentines day. yay. haha.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- sounds like a good plan. Better safe than sorry :)

The CT scan went fine, thanks for asking. The doctor just called and said that everything was normal, which is good, but now there is more confusion as to what is going on. I have another appointment in a couple of weeks so we'll see what the doctor says.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry Leetie :(

Xan glad to hear that the scan went well and everything was normal! Although that doesn't help the puzzle much... hopefully at your next appointment you'll be able to get some answers or at least start finding what will provide answers. Best of luck and healthy wishes for you:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Goodness looks like AF is attacking everyone! Sorry ladies. 
Dragonfly- hope you figure out O soon. That's why I was so frustrated. I used FF trying to stop the confusion but it didn't help lol. 

AFM- I don't know where I'm at in my cycle or anything which is actually funny to me. Not that I've given up but I can't take the confusion for now. I've been pep talking myself to get back into it regularly so hopefully I do soon. I'm having some weird twinges in my lower left tummy. Which I say is weird because it's normally ALWAYS in my right lower tummy. So who knows lol.l


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope you get some helpful answers next time but I'm glad everything is good so far.

Ttc - Good luck getting back into the groove of things. Maybe your body and mind just needed the break. Fx the twinges on the left are a good sign.

AFM - AF here is here in all her crampy, backache, emotional roller coaster glory. But dh is taking me out for Valentines day so I'm happy about that. I hope you all have a wonderful day whatever your plans or lack of plans are. Here is a virtual Valentine flower for you all :flower: Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! 
I hope it's a good sign too Leetie! Hope AF comes and goes quickly. 

I just came to vent. I had a wonderful day, surprised by DF with a dozen roses and a card that made me cry. We are actually celebrating tomorrow because he has to work tonight. So all was going good. Then I see a really close friend of ours is suddenly pregnant. Her daughter graduated high school last year and she has 2 other boys. It was an OOPS pregnancy. I suddenly got sad. I mean she's over 40 and it just "happened" for them ugh. OH well I know it's all part of God's plan. Even though I'm sad I do hope she has a happy and healthy 9 months. Now to pep talk myself to get back in the groove.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Lots of luck :hugs: I'm sorry it's been so frustrating and confusing :( So sweet that DF brought you roses! What a lovely surprise :)

Leetie - I hope you had a wonderful time with DH.

AFM: No more crosshairs so I'm still waiting to O so now I'm left feeling frustrated.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm sorry your day turned sad. It is really hard to be happy for someone when your falling apart inside. I pray that God will bless us all soon.

Dragonfly - How long are your cycles normally. I really hope you O soon.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I know how you feel. Just learned recently that my boss, who is 2 years older than me, has a 4 year old son, a tenured job and is super woman, is also pregnant. Of course I am happy for her- she has earned everything she has, but it's tough when I'm still struggling.

CD 8 and nothing to report. However, with V-day and less disappointment from last cycle, well, let's just say that things are less quiet in the bedroom. Even if this cycle doesn't work out, we're having fun trying :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - that's great you and dh are having fun. Mine complains that I make it like work sometimes. I don't think I do I try to keep it fun and spontaneous. I think his biggest complaint is he want to do it all day everyday but I tell him you have to let the swimmers build back up. I think he thinks I make stuff up because I don't want to bd :haha: 

Afm - Nothing much AF still here she should be gone soon though.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I hope you're having a better day today :hugs:

Leetie - my cycles were averaging at about 36 days, last cycle I guess was a tease for being 28 days. I hope af leaves you soon.

Xan - that's excellent you're having fun :winkwink: I hope I can take by your example and get back into the groove of things, since my crosshairs left it feels more like work to me.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! Sorry we had an exciting weekend so I haven't been around. I think DF knew I was feeling bummed. He surprised me with dinner and a gold diamond cut rope chain with a "love" charm. It's not a baby but I sure do love it lol. 

Xan- I just felt so torn so that made me feel even worse. I'm glad someone can relate so thank you. Glad you and DH are having fun!!

Leetie- Hope AF is long gone now so you can start fresh!

Dragonfly- Hoping O finds you soon!! 

AFM- Someone needs to take these turtle candies DF brought me lol. Not sure if I've ever shared but I am overweight and feel that probably plays heavy into not getting pregnant so I've been dieting and losing weight but dang it I've cheated everyday since V-day lol. He got off work at 7am the day after v-day and brought me home a whole bag full of turtles because they were marked down. I love the thought but ahhhh they are so good and very tempting lol. Hope you ladies are all doing good! Also hoping this turn of events that has put me in a better mood will help me get back into the swing of things!!


----------



## labgal

Xan - I'm glad your scan went well but I hope they also figure out what is going on and you can get some answers (hopefully good ones) sooner than later. 

Leetie - my DH says the same thing about the every other day Bding thing. We both went in for our appointment today and he was asking the doc why we can't have sex every day and she explained to him that the swimmers need time to replenish otherwise he's just "shooting blanks" ... which now he seems on board with it because he wants his sperm to "destroy" my eggs, lol. Never underestimate the male drive for competition! 

Seems like AF hit everyone early. I'm on CD 19 but still have about a month left before I'll have AF again. 

Our appointment today went well. I don't have to have surgery (yay) to remove anything. Doc actually thought both of my tubes spilled and the techs couldn't interpret the results properly because of positioning. I suppose that's good although I'm not really sure because I have the one scarred ovary so that side is kind of useless anyway. She gave me the rx for clomid so now I can look forward to being an even bigger neurotic nutjob next month ;) 

TTC - You're allowed turtles every once in a while! Weight is such a difficult thing to struggle with. No matter what end of the spectrum you are in, it's an every day battle. I'm a "recovering anorexic" which I suppose is a for life thing. At my lowest I was 85 lbs. Now that I am a more normal 105-115 I feel fat all the time, even though I know I'm not. I can't keep scales in my house because of it. One of my GFs is the opposite, she hadn't been below 225 since she was in 9th grade and we've been a great support to one another, encouraging each other to eat or not eat and helping each other make plans/recipies etc. She's down to 195 now. And if it helps your worries at all she was able to become pregnant a couple years ago but she did have gestational diabetes, but her little boy is healthy and happy.Anyway, my point is I know what a struggle weight issues can be. I think it helps to not think of losing or gaining weight, but to create a healthy eating lifestyle that you can follow. If you want any suggestions for awesome, healthy tasty meals let me know! I love to cook and I'm happy to share. 

How's dragonfly doing?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I completely understand the weight thing. I'm over weight also. I've lost some in the last 6 months but I would still like to lose more. My biggest problem is I'm not motivated I don't work so I'm often just sitting watching tv. Our closest gym is really expensive. We used to go walking at an indoor place and we've talked about doing it again. And another thing is we are constantly feeding a lot of people my sil and her family usually eat at our house daily so we always plan large meals and a lot of the time its pasta. I have started drinking a fruit smoothie with almond milk and kale with flaxseed for breakfast every morning and I really love them but I know I need to cut back on the sweets more. I wouldn't consider myself obese even though the charts say I am I don't look it. I've always had large breast and wide hips even when I was smaller. But I know its not healthy and could be an infertility factor. But I try everyday to make healthier decisions and I'm going to keep trying and work harder at it.

Labgal - I would love some recipes :) I'm so happy to hear your appointment went well and dh is in the game now. I literally lol'd at him wanting to "destroy" your egg. I'm glad to know that your living a healthy lifestyle and I hope to take encouragement from you and do the same. So you will start clomid after you get AF this cycle?


----------



## labgal

Yes, I'll start clomid after af arrives on days 5-9. Then day 21 blood draw to confirm ovulation, and if it hasn't happened they will up the dose from 50 mg to 100 mg. If nothing after 3 months then we will do trigger shots but fingers crossed it doesn't come to that. 

As for the recipies, here are some suggestions to start with. I'll post some more later :) 
Breakfast is kind of generic so I typically don't do much for that beyond having a yogurt with as much fruit as possible. Fruit can get pretty expensive so I will often get it canned and mix in as much as possible. I also take dry cereal with me, typically a (measured) cup of quaker squares or something of the like. I put it in sandwich bags and snack on it throughout the day. On weekends and times when I can actually cook breakfast I'll make four eggs (DH and I split this) and scramble them with tons of veggies, broccoli, red pepper, mushrooms and tomatoes work well, as does spinach. Sometimes I put a cup of cheese, either chedder or mozzarella depending on what type of veggies I used. Add some whole wheat toast and viola! You can either steam the veggies seperate or mix them in with the eggs, but you'll want to drain the water from the veggies if you care about presentation otherwise it will turn your eggs gray... 

I also do yogurt smoothies with two cups of yogurt, lots of strawberries and bananas. 

Lunch is where I can really get cookin! (bwa bwa)... 
One of my favorities is grilled chicken salads, which you can also make vegetarian if you perfer. I chop and marinade my chicken to suit the type of salad, so if you are feeling Asian, something like teriyaki, you can do BBQ sauce or if you want something more neutral I recommend covering the chicken with olive oil and putting my super favorite spice combination on it, "herbs de provence". I use those herbs in everything, including soups to make them really flavorful. You can get them online at Penzeys.com. Or locally at whatever spice retailor you have in the area. 
For an Asian salad I use sugar snap peas, bean sprouts, mushrooms and peppers and edamame and carrots or some combination of those. You can marinate the mushrooms and peppers as well if you perfer them that way. I put a little bit of thai chili sauce on there and mix it around. 
For BBQ, canned corn works well, along with onions (red or sweet vidalia), red pepper and carrots. 
For Herbs de Provence I recommend slicing up an apple and pairing that with gorgonzola crumbles and almonds or walnuts. 

I also do a lot of whole wheat, turkey wraps with lacy swiss cheese and a smidge of cranberry sauce. I also recommend making grilled/pressed sandwiches on Naan bread with sliced mozzarella and tomatos. I also recommend getting pita bread, lining it with hummus and filling it with shredded lettuce and whatever veggies and meat you might want. 

Dinner: 
One of my favorites is steaming1-1.5 lb chicken with the herbs de provence. Coat like the salad and stick them in the oven with a tablespoon of butter, cook at 375 for 50 minutes. Steam broccoli with chopped garlic and mix that in with coucous or rice pilaf. 

My husband also loves this "tortilla pizza" I make. If I have time I throw everything in the crock pot and it comes out awesome. 1-1.5 lb chicken again, a can of black beans, two cans of corn & peppers (if you go in the mexican section of the supermarket they are usually paired together in one can), and a can of chiles. I cook the chicken and veggies together and line 2 large tortillas with enchilada sauce. When the chicken and veggies are done either in the crock after 4 hours on high or 8 hours on low after work, or a few minutes in the pan spread it over the torillas. Then add a cup of chedder jack cheese and bake in the oven at 400 for 15 minutes. Super tasty. 

We do a lot of stir frys in the wok, and go to the asian store to get pad thai noodles. You can get them online a lot cheaper than at your standard grocery store. 
Mix 1-1.5 lb meat with mushrooms, onions, broccoli and pepper (a combo of red and green/yellow). Soak a couple of bundles of pad thai noodles in water until they get soft while the meat and veggies are cooking.Add hoisin sauce and rice vinegar if you have it, but the later isn't necessary. Once the meat and veggies are done, add the noodles in and mix them around with everything. You don't want to drain the meat and veggies on this because they make a delicious pan sauce you can pour over everything at the end if you want. 

My last suggestion for now is portobello mushroom burgers. I marinade them in teriyaki sauce all day and then grill them, add some canned pineapple atop and throw it on a whole wheat bun. The mushrooms are filled with the teriyaki flavor and are really awesome! You can slice up some sweet potatoes and put salt and pepper on them & bake for 40 min @ 375 or quarter small, red potatoes and cover them with sea salt or herbs de prodence & bake the same. OR you can cook up some rice pilaf and steam a pack of peas & carrots and throw them in. 

All of these recipies are budget friendly and shouldn't cost more than ~$20, and make food for two. I'll post some more later, I'm totally slacking at work... :)


----------



## xanzaba

Weight issues here too. I am on the higher side of normal weight, especially since having hypothyroidism. I've gained about 10 pounds in the past 3 years or so and now have to watch what I eat (I used to trade being a less thin for eating what I wanted). Well, with the warmer weather there will be more fresh fruits and veggies, and DH and I have been going to the gym together. I saw the other day that if you exercise together it becomes a bit competitive and you burn more calories!

None of that for me for now- I was up all night with the stomach flu... today I'm sticking to chicken broth and ginger ale.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi Lab!! I'm glad things are looking up. I really hope clomid works for you. Glad DH is now on board and understands. Sometimes they just need things put into prospective plus the competitive side being awaken never hurts LOL. Thanks for the recipes. I'm always open to try new things but I'm so super picky. We have definitely taken it on as a healthy lifestyle instead of a diet because I was pushing the scales at 300lbs 3 years ago so I never want to go there again. Of course everyone says oh u can get pregnant being overweight and blah blah but the fact is I didn't WANT to be pregnant being that big. I seen all these women with cute pregnancy pics and I want that too so it has given me a lot of motivation. But sometimes I do still slip up. I'm not a sweets person though so that's a good thing. I'm a down south girl so fried food and lots of butter is the problem. I know what you mean about your weight being a forever life thing because once you suffer from a weight problem you have to work constantly to overcome it. Some people don't realize that it's just as bad being underweight as it is to be overweight but I'm glad you are maintaining and hope you continue to conquer that demon. 

Leetie-I don't work either so sometimes it's very hard getting motivated. The good thing is I've begun utilizing the fact that I don't work to try out new recipes. I follow a lot of clean eating people on FB and they post different recipes, tricks and tips so that helps too. But still I have downfalls especially when I'm feeling incompetent I turn to food. Another thing that might help is avoid canned foods. When you are overweight you retain a lot of water so you have to avoid sodium. So many people look at sugar, fat, carbs and calories and totally overlook sodium. Canned veggies have 300-800mgs of sodium in them so I always buy frozen. I try to buy fresh but sometimes it's not in season or outrageous so I buy frozen and then the sodium is 0-20mg. I've learned to try to avoid the "inside" of the grocery store. I just shop the "outside" Meaning fresh veggies and lean proteins, avoiding box meals, seasonings, cookies, chips, u get the point. Hope that helps a little bit. 

Xan- I can't wait for warmer weather!! Walking the treadmill can never compare to walking outside. It gets boring after awhile. I hope you feel better soon. That dang stomach flu is going around everywhere. Lots of friends in GA has it as well as here in WA. I'm a grouchy, terrible, snappy patient when I'm sick so I'm constantly taking vitamin c to up my immune system and hopefully avoid the crud lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal, glad that you are getting on track. I hope clomid does the trick!

Have you guys seen the dash eating system? It seems really straightforward and pushes a lot of fruits and veggies, and includes some nuts, fats and even sweets.

We've been trying to get away from canned/processed foods. Instead of canned dressings, we mix mustard, olive oil, and vinegar and add a bit of salt and pepper. Sometimes we splurge on fancy oils (we recently found some walnut oil) or some different flavors and mix things up. DH also makes bread at home, which is better for your glycemic index. I love tomatoes and sometimes I buy cherry tomatoes and snack on them all day. But I am weak for flavorful, rich meals. Fortunately they are less enticing when it's warmer outside.

I'm feeling a lot better- I was feeling a bit weak and just ate a slice of bread. Hopefully the worst is over :)


----------



## Leetie13

labgal- I'm praying clomid works and your not on it long. Thanks for the food ideas i'm going to look up that seasoning you mentioned. 

ttc- we dont normally eat food out of a can, and I try to avoid boxed food from the freezer isle. I know I need more of portion control and more veggies. I am also very picky I love broccoli, cauliflower and carrots cooked, I like the taste of peppers cooked but im a texture person if something is slimy or soggy it freaks me out lol. 

xan- so glad your feeling better. That bug got some in my family but it only lasted maybe 12 hours. I'm going to google that dash eating systems. I also need to get in the habit of preparing meals a head of time so im not tempted to just go for junk when i'm hungry or want a snack. I can't wait for it to warm up I have major cabin fever. 

afm- I still have a little bit of spotting mostly just old blood so i'm hoping af will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- Glad you're feeling better! Never heard of the dash eating system. Not sure if it's the same but I've seen a lot of people use different dash seasonings but I've never tried them. Processed foods are such a problem! I'm a tomato lover too, I love cherry tomatoes, unfortunately I like them in ranch lol. I'm glad warmer weather is coming so I avoid "heavy" meals. Like pastas and smothered meats. I love grilled food. 

Leetie- Hope AF leaves you soon! I'm like you I don't like slimy and soggy food. Texture is important lol. I'm so picky. If it looks or smells gross I can't eat it. I don't like cheese, well I do but only on pizza lol. 

AFM-nothing is happening just waiting on something fun lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- are you temping or anything this cycle?

Dragonfly - How are you doing I seen ff gave you cross hairs. Also I seen on your journal that your dh was going to make an appt. for a SA. Do you go through your doctor for that or does he go through his? And I would imagine your insurance does'nt cover that right? If not do you know how much they charge where you are? 

Hope everyone else is good. AF has been officially gone for a few days I really hope the vitex will shorten my cycles I dread having to wait so long to O.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi all. Quiet on the board. Not much to say here TTC-wise (4dpo), but I think there was some well timed bedding, though between the two of us recovering from various strains of the flu, who knows how that affects fertility.

Had a bunch of doctor's appointments and it seems like it's always one step forward, one step back. The hematologist officially told me I don't have a blood disease, which is great news because I don't want a bone marrow biopsy. Yesterday, however, I had a stress test and they couldn't get me to my target heart rate and respiration. From what I understand that means I am either an elite athlete (unlikely) or something else is going on. If it is that, I hope they can do something that will increase my odds of getting a bump. I have an appointment at the end of March so maybe no news until then.


----------



## Leetie13

Hey Xan that's great news you don't have a blood disease and won't need a marrow biopsy I've heard those are very painful. I don't know about the stress test hopefully its nothing major and they get it taken care of quickly. Maybe your good timed bd will do the trick this month. GL!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA! Goodness I have some catching up to do!

Xan - I'm so glad to hear you don't have the blood disease and wont be needing a bone marrow biopsy! That's wonderful news :) I'm thinking of you and hoping the doctors can sort it all out so you can get your lovely bump asap!!

After FF gave me a dotted crosshair again I am apparently 9dpo so that's a little exciting, although I don't feel too hopeful. With FF switching around my O dates I lost interest in bd'ing and got frustrated so I doubt our timing was any good, but we'll see. My temps are flat lining, so that's new to me. I've taken my temps in the afternoon as well, just to be sure it's changing and it keeps telling me I'm in the 99's which is very high in my opinion. Maybe because I've been so busy?

I hope all is well ladies! Excellent about starting clomid soon, Labgal! I hope it's just what you need to get your bfp. :)


----------



## Leetie13

Hi dragonfly, that's weird your temps have been the same maybe its a good sign.


----------



## labgal

Xan - I wish I could offer something helpful. Its great that you don't have a blood disease but strange they couldn't get you to your target heart rate. Do they have any idea what might cause something like that? You're in my thoughts.... 

AFM , I don't know what to think. I'm on CD29 and I had a little bit of very light spotting earlier. I am more than perplexed as I haven't had spotting so early even when I first came off bcp, so wtf? I wasn't expecting it for another 6-10 days. I'm wondering if its related to the short daily workouts I've been doing all this month, but they have only been around 25 minutes each and nothing I'd call super strenuous... I really doubt its IB since the doc seemed so positive I don't ovulate... thoughts? I wouldn't say no to an early cycle after so many long ones, but I'm sick of being confused! I'm half laughing thinking now I'll spot for 2 weeks instead of one. Stupid. Body.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - it does feel very weird that it stayed the same so long, but it went up today so I'm alright with that. I hope it's good things.

Labgal - I don't know what to say about the spotting. I'm sorry you're body is being so confusing. Even if the doctor said you can't ovulate I'll keep you in my thoughts that maybe you can and it could be IB. Definitely hoping you don't spot for 2 week, that would be beyond crappy :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- No I haven't done anything this month in terms of ttc. Just wait and see kinda logic I'm having lol. Hope vitex works for you!!

Xan-Glad to know you don't have a blood disease, hope they figure out the heart rate thing and it's not serious. 

Dragonfly- 10dpo today eeek!! FX! 

Lab- I know exactly how you're feeling. That's why I haven't done anything this month, no pills, no temping, no opks. Just relaxing and when I'm done being annoyed with my body I will start again. I hope things get figured out for you hun!

AFM- Still nothing haha. I haven't O'd judging by not having sore boobs yet but I am having some craziness in my lower tummy and lots of cm, who knows what it is but I guess it will make sense eventually when O or AF happens lol.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: labgal. I can imagine that you are looking forward to taking clomid! I'm sorry that you've had some bad news recently, but it'll be good getting rid of a few question marks and having shorter cycles.

Dragonfly- looks like you'll have your answer soon. Hopefully the high and steady temps are a good sign :)

Leetie, go go magic vitex!

TTC, hope you get some resolution soon.

AFM- 6 dpo, nothing to report on the TTC front. On the other front, a whole lot of weird things. All the doctors have been focusing on my fingernails that have developed lines and have developed a rounder shape. They asked me if my nails ever turn blue so I stopped painting my toenails and, low and behold, every morning they are quite blue! It feels good to have doctors on the right track, though it's a bit concerning to notice blue toenails.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab- I've read that if you don't O you body doesn't have anything to shed so you just spot. Have you asked your dr. about it? I hope it gets figured out and you can start the clomid soon.

Ttc- Maybe your body is just being weird and your getting ready to O but not going to have sore boobs lol. The cm sounds like a good sign though I hope your getting some bd in just in case :)

Xan- wow that's crazy. I'm so glad that the dr's are on top of things. I'm praying that it just brings you even more closer to your bump.

Afm- CD 15 nothing much going on still waiting to O.


----------



## Liz_N

still keeping up with you ladies. Wishing you all lots of baby dust and luck!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I hope that your body sorts things out soon so you know what's up.

Xan - How crazy about the blue nails! I'm glad to hear that your doctors are on top of things and on their way to figure things out.

Leetie - I hope that O happens for you soon :)

Liz - Good to hear from you! I'll have to pop over to your journal and see how you and your bubs are, happy 20 weeks!

AFM: 11dpo and temps are still up so I'm feeling hopeful. Although I've got awful cramps so we'll see what tomorrows temp holds


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! Luckily none of it is really bothering me, which is a good thing it's really nice not stressing but I love seeing how you ladies are doing! 

Xan- did they say why they might be blue? That would be so crazy!! I haven't seen my real nails in over 15 years lol. Hope they figure things out for you! 

Leetie- that would be awesome! Sore boobs are the worst. Yep lots of bd'ing. It's fun just doing it just because. 

Liz- heyyyyy! Hope all is well. 

Dragonfly- I've got my fingers crossed for you hun. I think if one of us finally get a bump it will give us all so much hope!! 

AFM- Warning!!!! Maybe TMI but I have sore boobs, not sure if it's due to ummm well a little "rough" bd'ing hehe or if it's O so I think tomorrow I might actually get some opk's if they are still hurting. Other than that I'm just trucking along lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I hope that those sore boobs of yours are for both of those reasons!:haha: O and the exciting bd'ing you had!!

AFM: 12dpo and a bfn:cry: I'm having the worlds worst cramps but my temp was up this morning so I have no idea what today will bring.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope the sore boobs mean you will O soon. I think mine are starting to get a little tender Fx for the both of us.

Dragonfly - I have really been praying that your temps will stay up and you will get good news this cycle. I will continue to, I really really hope that its still to early to test.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - you are too kind, thank you for your prayers:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- sorry about the BFN, but the temps look good! Hope it was a false negative.

As for the blue toenails, I need to get some polish! Going down to Florida in a couple of weeks and my feet are NOT ready for sandals. :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks Xan. Scary about the blue toenails, do they know what's causing that? Thinking of polish for toenails, a pedicure sounds amazing.

AFM: 13dpo and another bfn. If my temps stay up I guess I'll have to buy more tests on Tuesday. Still having awful cramping and strange cm. It's still super creamy, and enough of it I keep checking my underwear to see if there's red or not... TMI... and today there's little clumps.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- they're not sure. It could be something harmless called Renaud's syndrome, or there could be another cause. I have an appointment on the 31st and we'll see what the doctor has to say. I doubt that it's something serious, but it'll be good to know the doctor agrees!


----------



## labgal

Xan - when your toenails are blue do they get numb? I have Reynaud's, my fingers and toes turn white, then yellow like a banana, then blue. I keep hand and toe warmers with me at all times just in case because if it gets too bad you can get Frostbite. Reynauds can be a circulation issue, due to stress or a first symptom of a connective tissue disorder, arthritis or lupus. They check me for lupus every year because of it. Did they test you? 

TTC - its good to relax as much as possible! We can't control our bodies despite best efforts, so its best to let it do its thing! 

AFM I am in total shock - got AF yesterday/ the night before! Only 1 1/2days of spotting. Cd31. It's strange because I also had a dream a few days prior to the spotting that I got my period early. We had my two closest girlfriends and their boyfriends of ten years over this weekend and we drank wine and played board games all night, then they stayed over at our house. It was an awesome last hurrah before starting clomid. I just picked the rx up from the pharmacy and will be starting it in 3 days. I hope it doesn't make me too crazy! 

How are the cramps dragonfly? Temps still up? 

How's sweetie leetie?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi labgal, maybe the HSG did some good! Now a little Clomid and hopefully you'll get everything sorted out. Fingers crossed for you :)

When my problems started I saw a rheumatologist, but everything came back normal. They said they couldn't rule out a inflammatory disease, but they couldn't find any evidence for it either. Ruling out polycythemia, they've been monitoring everything. The last things they are checking are heart and lung problems.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I hope that it's not serious.

Labgal - That's exciting that af showed early! I'm hoping that with a shorter cycle and starting up clomid you'll get your bfp soon :)

AFM: 14dpo and my temp went down, I had a small cry this morning with frustation but I'm holding onto some small hope that maybe af still wont show. Could it be possible? No tests for me today, I'm waiting to see if the witch will show and what tomorrow will hold.

At this point I've been given two options. I originally had an appointment with a new gyno next week, but when I called this morning to ask what would be involved and what proactive options the doctor held, the woman I spoke basically told me it wasn't her job and I would have to see the doctor to find out. It was upsetting and I felt beside myself. Then I remembered that I had a voicemail from a small women's clinic close by to our home that had mentioned they received a phone call from my primary doctor saying we were trying and having no luck and if I wanted an appointment to call them back and set something up. Not only did they care when I called but they had a nurse call me back and go over everything that they'll be doing in the first and second appointments. It sound very proactive and I feel a desire to see them instead of the gyno who "takes" our insurance. DH wants me to see the gyno though. Thoughts ladies? Who would you see?


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly :hugs: Hopefully the temps shoot back up. Fx.

I'd say keep your appointment with the gyno for now. These things get expensive, and if the other place does not take insurance that could be a long, costly road. It may just have been one nurse, and the doctor could still be fabulous. 

BUT, if the doctor is not fabulous and you get the same feeling, don't go somewhere that stresses you out. You could go to the clinic and let them know you really like the vibe but that they don't take your insurance, and see if they have any recommendations. I know when we switched over our insurance, we had a month gap and they offered us options that were not much more than we paid after insurance.

Good luck finding the right place!


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal- your night with friends sounded like so much fun. Just what you needed before you start clomid. I hope it doesn't give you major side effects and works fast. That's awesome you didn't have to wait forever for AF to show. 

Xan - where are you in your cycle?

Dragonfly - I am praying your temps go back up. I'm sorry you were feeling frustrated this morning. I'm frustrated for you. If this isn't your month I pray that your dr. will do something for you quickly. I agree with Xan I would go to what the insurance pays for and see what they say and how you feel with them and go from there. 

Afm - Saturday I was having a little bit of O pains, slightly sore boobs and a little bit of wet cm, but the next day it was gone and still nothing today. I am CD 18 ive O'd as late as CD 33 before so I could still have a while but I really hope it doesn't take that long again.


----------



## labgal

I have to agree with Xan, Dragonfly. 

Medical bills can pile up when TTC, its probably best to try to go somewhere that your insurance takes. Try them out despite the gruffness on the phone - if you hate the doc then switch!


----------



## xanzaba

9dpo so far, about 6 days to go. Getting there!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It is so true that the costs go up and up. I could especially see in DH's face when I explained the two options. I would jump for the insurance route and try them first of course, if I knew insurance would cover it. As we stand right now, our insurance really blows and has a massively high deductable so it will be out of pocket anyways. Not to mention they don't support fertility tests or treatments at all unless deemed "medically necessary". I wish I could have spoken to a nurse like I did at the other clinic, all I got was a office worker who didn't want to suggest anything helpful. Since the offices are all closed now, I'll call our insurance company tomorrow and ask what is seen as being able to be covered and what isn't and maybe that will help out with the deciding, because if they wont cover diddly I may as go where I feel more welcomed.

Xan - Yay for being 9dpo! You're almost through, praying for good news.

Leetie - I really hope you don't have to wait too much longer with waiting to O. With the cm and slight sore boobs maybe your body is gearing up for O and it'll happen soon :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Looks like a lot has happened here over the weekend! 
Lab- sounds like your weekend was a little like mine, lots of fun!! 
Xan- YAY!! FX'd for you!
Leetie- hope you are gonna O soon, I know how bad it sucks to wait for O.
Dragonfly- I'm still holding out hope for you. I agree that if your insurance won't cover what you need anyway and you have to pay out of pocket anyway go where they were welcoming but I would say at least try out the gyno, sometimes those nurses are just a pain and it doesn't reflect how the dr is. 

AFM- I never made it to get the opk's but I still have super sore boobs. Unfortunately we went out to the casino this weekend because it was a friend's birthday and long story short I woke up with the worst hangover ever. I don't even remember most of the night, total craziness but everyone says I was lots of fun lol. I guess tomorrow I might go get some opk's and see where I stand.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - yay for 9dpo, well today I guess would make it 10 dpo yay! How are you feeling so far?

Dragonfly - I hate insurance it all confuses me with the deductibles and out of pockets. I hope you find out some info that helps with your decision. 

Ttc - Sorry you had a bad hangover but I'm glad you had fun. GL with the opks I started them again yesterday. 

I know it's different everywhere you live but does anyone know how much an SA cost without insurance? I called 2 urologist offices and neither of them had any idea how much it cost. Just curious I figured if it wasn't anything crazy we could do that just to know for sure.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - I think it's considered medically necessary if you are DX as infertile. I know those are the codes my office is using. 

Sounds like fun TTC , I hope you're feeling better! 

Leetie a SA isn't usually covered no matter what but it costs about 200, give or take.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Labgal!


----------



## xanzaba

11 dpo today and for the past couple of days I've been breaking out like crazy. It could just be the weather changing, but I literally have acne on my cheek, chin, nose, and back! Hopefully it is a good sign...


----------



## labgal

Ohh Xan, I hope it's a good sign for you! Do you normally get breakouts toward the end of your cycle? Will you be testing at all? 

I started the clomid today...I would say that so far, side effects aren't terrible. It's made me a bit lightheaded, but not so much that I would say I could not drive or anything of the like. As the day has progressed I'm feeling more like a rampant, tyranical bitch but I think it's legitimate work related stress and not the clomid. I have massive piles of work and for some reason everyone wants to interrupt me and ask me to do their jobs so my work keeps growing...grr.


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal, I usually get one pimple a day or two before AF arrives, but nothing like this.

Hope your co-workers start behaving. I also had a run in with a co-worker today. They showed up 20 minutes late, forcing me to do their job. They didn't even apologize- they just casually said they were helping someone else out. So I left earlier than usual to work from home. I decided to walk home to get over being annoyed, but 10 minutes into my walk I got a call that they couldn't figure out how to start a project and needed me to come back. 

I had a cup of hot chocolate and a slice of king cake, however, and now I'm feeling better :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I am praying that the acne is a good sign. Any plans to poas?

Lab - yay for first day of clomid! Ugh to stupid co workers.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- hope that's a great sign!!
Lab- that sucks about the co-workers but glad everything went ok with the clomid!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies,

Just checking in with my favorite TTC group. Hope everyone is doing well. Leetie, where are you on your cycle?

Everyone else, fx for an easy, early O!

AFM- 14 dpo here. I've been kind of a jerk, I have to admit. I know it, and I can't help it. Feeling very punchy. Well, that's either AF coming or it's not. Expecting AF on Monday or so, so not too long to go. Hope DH can take me like this for a couple of days. He's off for work again soon, and to tell the truth, I'm kind of looking forward to it :) Nothing like a little me time to ground me.

Also have sore boobs and a some left-over acne. Feeling so ugh. Hopefully there's a good reason for it...


----------



## labgal

Sorry you are feeling grumpy, Xan! Your LP is over 14 days? They say a 14-16 day LP is ideal, so that's a good thing you got going on! I'm really hoping that this is your month! 

I'm on day 4 of clomid. Tomorrow is my last day taking it; then I should supposedly O in 5-10 days. I'm a bit crampy and get kind of spacy/lightheaded toward the end of the day but so far I'm not a total psychopath! Though I've read that tends to kick in around/post O...Doing OPKs this month after my last pill per the doc so time will tell...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- Do you normally have sore boobs close to AF? I only get them from O so maybe that's a good sign! I've got my FX'd tight for you!! Hope your me time helps you feel better. 

Lab- I don't have a clue about clomid so I'm hoping that whatever it's doing it's working!! 

AFM- not much to report. I took an opk last night because I was out and seen them lmbo. YES I'm weird. I forgot to get them when I had the sore boobs so I was curious how they would look now a week later. Pretty dang close to positive so that was strange. I'm giving my AF till next weekend to show up then I will test.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies. Labgal, according to FF my luteal phase is on average 15 days. It's good to know that's supposed to be good, although it's frustrating to be told you have "unexplained infertility". If they knew what was wrong, they would know what to fix.

TTC- I usually get slightly sore, bigger boobs before AF, but this is a little more than usual.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I am praying the grumpiness and sore boobs are a good sign.

Lab - yay for last day of clomid I am praying you ovulate soon.

Ttc - do you know what cycle day your on? that's strange the opk was close to positive.

Dragonfly - how are you? I seen AF showed I am really sorry I hope you get some answers from your dr.

AFM - still no O. I didn't until CD 28 last cycle I'm on CD 23 I think so hopefully this week.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Hoping these are good signs!! Fingers and toes are crossed!

Labgal - Fingers crossed that this round of Clomid does it for you. Sounds like you didn't have too awful of side effects :thumbup: Bring on the ovulation!

TTC - How strange, my fingers are crossed that your interesting opk leads to better news.

AFM: CD7 and tomorrow is my appointment with the women's clinic I've decided to give a try since insurance isn't going to cover anything even if I go to their preferred people. DH's SA came back but they didn't really go over it with us so I'm hoping the clinic can do that.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie13 said:


> Xan - I am praying the grumpiness and sore boobs are a good sign.
> 
> Lab - yay for last day of clomid I am praying you ovulate soon.
> 
> Ttc - do you know what cycle day your on? that's strange the opk was close to positive.
> 
> Dragonfly - how are you? I seen AF showed I am really sorry I hope you get some answers from your dr.
> 
> AFM - still no O. I didn't until CD 28 last cycle I'm on CD 23 I think so hopefully this week.

According to FF I'm on CD45 and I was guessing 5-7dpo until it seems AF is here. Seriously I can't help but laugh, my body is totally crazy haha. Hope you O soon!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Xan - Hoping these are good signs!! Fingers and toes are crossed!
> 
> Labgal - Fingers crossed that this round of Clomid does it for you. Sounds like you didn't have too awful of side effects :thumbup: Bring on the ovulation!
> 
> TTC - How strange, my fingers are crossed that your interesting opk leads to better news.
> 
> AFM: CD7 and tomorrow is my appointment with the women's clinic I've decided to give a try since insurance isn't going to cover anything even if I go to their preferred people. DH's SA came back but they didn't really go over it with us so I'm hoping the clinic can do that.

Hey there stranger!! Hope you are doing well, and I hope you get lots of good news and good vibes tomorrow at the women's clinic. Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Love your attitude over your wacky cycle, I admire how positive you stay!

I've got butterflies thinking of going to the clinic tomorrow, I wish DH could go with me but he's working. :(


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- glad you are going to see the people you like, and that you will get some good answers. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :)

AFM- AF hit as expected today. I had cramps for the past few days, so I was kind of expecting it, but still sucks. Enjoying some wine and going to eat something I've been avoiding for the past 2 weeks (blue cheese, sushi...)

As for the other health stuff, still no answers. The doctor said that my stress test was more or less normal, and that I probably am younger and in better shape than the average person getting a stress test, so that explains not getting up to my target heart rate. I've been getting those annoying aches in my arms and legs again, so not sure what is going on. I remember the last time I had the aches I was irritable, so maybe the grumpiness is caused by the aches. At least all the worst stuff has been ruled out. Next I'm going to the cardiologist, so maybe they'll find the cause.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I'm sorry af showed up, definitely enjoy yourself all those foods you've been avoiding! Sushi is a hard one for me lol. I'm glad to hear that the worst of it have been ruled out, even though they're still puzzled. Keeping you in my thoughts that your body gets healthy and no more aches!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - Good lunch at the dr.s I hope you get some answers.

Ttc - Sorry AF showed :hugs: 

Xan - Sorry AF showed, enjoy your avoided foods. Glad to head your stress test was normal, hopefully the cardiologist will give you answers.

Lab - how are you doing?


----------



## labgal

Xan I'm sorry you got AF... Enjoy the sushi! I'm hoping this next cycle is the bump for you! 

Dragonfly, let us know how your appointment went! I hope they get you on a good track! 

Having some uncomfortable side effects from the clomid. At night I'm seeing tracers, like when you move your hand quickly and see that trail. Outlines of colors around things. I had a panic attack when it first started but I guess its not uncommon.. 

On the plus side I'm having a lot of ewcm, I've never had real ewcm so I'm happy about that!

Thinking of leetie & TTC and sending good vibes to you both!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - Sorry about the uncomfortable side effects, I hope they don't last long! Exciting that you're having ewcm though!! :)

Getting butterflies about my appointment today. A friend of ours is having their second baby have his first birthday, they've asked for only clothes and shoes because he doesn't fit his brothers and they have no room for toys. There's a consignment shop a couple blocks down from my appt.... is it horribly tacky to get used clothes for a babies birthday? I'm extremely picky about thrift shopping so I wont be getting anything that looks bad or anything. :shrug: What do you ladies think?


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I would of had a panic attack also I didn't know that could be a side effect. That's great you have ewcm I've heard clomid makes some women really dry.

Dragonfly - I see nothing wrong in buying from a thrift shop, especially for kids. They out grow things so fast. I would wash it before I gave it to them though just in case they don't. 

Afm- CD 26, my opks have been dark not positive but really close for about 3 days. But my boobs aren't sore, I haven't had any O pains and very little cm. I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I hope O finds you soon, at least your opks are dark so it must be coming.

Sadly didn't find anything at the consignment shop that really appealed to me, I'll just have to go shopping again later this week. Plenty of adorable little girl stuff!! But all the little boy stuff were sweat suits:wacko: Is that weird? I find it weird haha


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal, hope the good of the clomid outweighs the bad, and that the side effects wear off. That reminds me of before I get migraine headaches and I see halos around things. Not fun- the first time it happened I was really little and my mom said I was scared frozen and my skin was pale and my lips were blue. She almost took me to the emergency room.

Sweetie leetie, hope your O is right around the corner.

TTC, you do have a great outlook, and I chuckle reading your posts.

DH is out of town for work, and while he was there he started talking to the secretary at his office. She's originally from hawaii and she said that many times when there doesn't appear to be any cause for infertility it is male factor, and recommended some vitamins for him. I have to laugh because DH and I have really swapped gender roles on this thing. Nobody in my life outside of bnb knows everything, and though DH wants to talk to his family about it, I don't want anyone pitying us or giving unsolicited advice. I've told a few friends that we've been trying but no luck so far, but nothing about seeing a doctor etc. Meanwhile DH is gabbing with a secretary at work :) We'll see, he already ordered the vitamins!


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - How did the appointment go? I'd have no problem getting any baby clothes at the thrift shop but I probably wouldn't get the sweat clothes either :) 

Xan - I get migranes, too. It is a lot like that, but even more vivid. It's as though I could reach out and touch the color trails; they hang in the air like spiderweb clouds. Fortunately they seem to have subsided now that I am done with the pills for the month. 

I've also heard that many cases of unexplained infertility end up being a male issue. So glad he's being proactive taking vits! I'm pretty sure Omega-3's are something they encourage for that, and I've also heard selenium. 

O find you yet, Leetie? 

How's TTC doing? 

We're going to Vegas for a few days; leaving tonight. I should be O'ing while we are there so hopefully the relaxation does us good! No matter what, it will be nice to not be working. I've never been and I'm not a gambler, nor are we really going to be drinking much at all but we are staying at a place that has a really nice spa... I can't wait to see DH get a facial. Bwahaha.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - That's great that he's talking to someone and awesome that she suggested some vitamins! Which ones did she suggest? Darn it, that's something I meant to ask my doctor yesterday:dohh: Thanks for the reminder:winkwink:

Labgal - Have a fantastic trip! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts that you and DH will make a Vegas baby:winkwink:

The appointment went better than I expected. The doctor is being super proactive and took enough blood out of me I felt light headed:haha: They're checking for pcos, hormone levels and any deficiencies I may have. She explained DH's SA results better and said everything is pretty close to normal although the morphology makes her curious so she's calling a colleague fertility specialist to get a second opinion on his results. Depending on how that phone call goes he'll either need to see a urologist or just get another SA done. And depending how my blood work looks I'll be starting femara next cycle! I told DH I want to try super hard and bd like high schoolers just in case we manage to fall pregnant before I go on medications.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- I like your spirit! Fx'ed you do it it all on your own and don't need a doctor's help, but if you do, that they troubleshoot and you get your bump quickly. Glad you had a good appointment :)

Labgal, hope you have a blast in Vegas. When we were out in California we used to do Vegas for thanksgiving because my Canadian parents always work on Thanksgiving and DH is not American. We always had a blast seeing the shows, enjoying the sunshine and fine dining and letting all our worries slip away. Actually it was there that we decided to start trying to have a baby. Funny to think back, but we were terrified that it would work on the first shot!

I'm still trying to get the name of the vitamins from DH. I guess it's something from hawaii.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - thats awesome the doctor is being proactive, I hope your bump is on the way soon! Did the doctor say why femara and not clomid? Just curious.

Lab - glad that side effect went away with the pills. Have fun in Vegas, praying for a safe trip and a surprise after your return.

Xan - that's funny your dh doesn't mind talking to someone about infertility. Mine cringes if I say anything in front of family. Most of them know we've been trying, a few know the extent. I hope whatever vitamins they are help.

Ttc - how are you doing?

AFM - my boobs have been sore on and off and I've had some wet cm the past couple days, so hopefully O will happen tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Leetie13

I think I may have ovulated on Wednesday. My opks was pretty close to positive but I didn't have my normal O signs. But yesterdays temp was low and today's was higher than they have been this cycle. I guess I will know in a couple days if my temps continue to rise.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Whatever the vitamins are I hope they help out :)

Leetie - Hoping you O'd and got lots of bd'ing in! Fingers tightly crossed.

TTC - How are we doing?

Newlywed crossed my mind today, I hope she's doing alright:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Heyyyy ladies! Sorry I've been gone, bed shopping and school work so no free time. I hope you are all doing well. 
Xan- that's funny that he's sharing and you don't. Hopefully the vitamins help! 
Dragonfly- hope it happens before you have to start taking meds for it!!
Leetie- hopefully you O'd and have a sticky bean in the oven. 

AFM- I only had AF for 1 day. The next day I had brown and then it was gone and still hasn't came back. I would say maybe IB but it really seemed like a regular AF so I was surprised when it was gone after one day and hasn't came back. Took a test 2 days later just to see and it was neg. Can't remember how long I was supposed to wait so who knows. Maybe AF was so short because we were on the go so much looking for a bed. The plus side we finally have a king size bed so I can actually sleep now. Sharing a queen size with 2 dogs a cat and DF was getting bad lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - a new bed that's great, we have a queen I would love a king but with both end tables it wouldn't fit and I really love the bed we have. I agree I only have 1 dog that's sleeps in bed ( Australian Shepherd) but she acts like she owns it lol. That's strange AF was so short, are you temping or anything this cycle?

AFM - I have a cold/sinus infection for the past 3 days so I think it messed with my temps they went up for 2 days and ff gave me cross hairs then it went back down today and it took them away. I really felt like I didn't O. I am on CD 32, so I'm still just waiting. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## xanzaba

The brand of vitamins is Fertility Blend, although I think they have all the same ingredients (Vitex,selenium, B vitamins etc.) as the other vitamin fertility brands. One thing is that they have iron, so I'm wondering if it's a good thing for me with high blood counts, but at least DH can take them. 

The weirdest thing happened- Friday I didn't do much exercise. I walked down 6 flights of stairs instead of taking the elevator so I could talk to DH, but then forgot my train pass so had to walk back upstairs. I usually have to walk up/down 2 flights of stairs multiple times each day, so this is not unusual for me, and that was the sum total of my exercise for the day. Saturday morning I woke up feeling like I ran a few miles, the muscles in my legs ached so much, and they've been sore ever since. Walking up or down stairs is not fun at all, so I'm avoiding when possible. Anyone ever heard of anything like this? I'm worried because I'm supposed to go out of town Thursday...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Has your dh started taking the vitamins? Sorry I don't have anything helpful to say about your legs, but I hope they don't still hurt and it was just a one time thing. 

afm- This cycle has been so screwy. FF gave me solid cross hairs for last Thursday then after 2 days of high temps my temp dropped and it took them away, then it went back up yesterday so it gave me dotted cross hairs. My temp was up higher this morning and AF just showed a few hours ago. my boobs just started being sore yesterday and I have no cramps. But its red red and its more than spotting. I don't know if I ovulated or not. my opk Wednesday was pretty dang close to positive, if I did O then my LP was only 5 days, that's not good. Well I hope everyone is having a good week happy hump day :)


----------



## labgal

Hey ladies, I'm back. 

Dragonfly, I'm glad your appointment went well. Did you hear back anything more about your/dhs test results? Femera seems good! I've heard it has less side effects than clomid. 

Xan , it's possible its just a build up of exercise you have been doing and those steps pushed you over the edge, or dehydration/ low potassium. I hope you feel better! 

Leetie I'm sorry AF showed :( TTC, too, though I'd wait a week and test if it doesn't come back! 

AFM I did indeed o while we were away. I can't describe the intensity of the cramps. Now I have some cramping and this intermittent tickling feeling in my pelvis/back area. Breasts starting to get sore. Got my day 21 bloods Saturday then AF or hopefully pg around the corner..


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry Leetie. Hope things are sorted out.

Labgal, congrats on the o, sorry it was painful.

Well, today my legs feel better, but I woke up with the flu. Guess my body was trying to slow me down. Crappy timing cause I think I'm o'ing. Guess I'll count the month out.


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal- Yay for O! praying you get your BFP this month!

Xan- Im sorry you have the flu, I really hope you get better fast.


afm- It is deff AF still not very crampy like I have been the last few cycles but not having cramps is pretty normal for me too. Temps went down, but they never got as high after O like usual.


----------



## labgal

Sorry for the flu, Xan. I had that a couple months ago and it stuck around for a while... I hope yours clears up quick! Never count yourself out! 

Leetie - at least you're not having cramps. That's a relief. 

Updates, Dragonfly? 

AFM something like 5 DPO today, maybe 6. Had really vivid, emotional dreams last night. One where DH and I got in a massive screaming fight, one where I let someone put my hair in pigtails and they chopped it off while I wasn't paying attention, which was distressing as I have really long hair and I was crying and bemoaning having to go to the hairdresser for the JLaw (it just doesn't look good on me, I had that about 8 years ago). I also had one with my best friend in it where we were just laughing like crazy over nothing. 

Otherwise the cramping is mostly gone, kind of just feels like I have a pulled muscle in my side. Extremely tired and thirsty but somewhat nauseous.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! Gosh it feels like ages since I've been on bnb. We went to spend time with family because a friend of BIL's was killed in a car accident :(

TTC - How strange about a one day period, did it ever come back? Exciting about shopping for the new bed, I hope you found a super comfy one!

Xan - Glad your legs are starting to feel better, but that really sucks about getting the flu. I hope that you get well fast!

Leetie - I'm sorry that af got you after such a screwy cycle :( I hope that your body is just clearing the way for next cycle to be much better. On the bright side at least you're not having to deal with cramps:thumbup:

Labgal - Glad that you O'd! I'm praying for a bfp for you!!

AFM: CD18 and waiting to O, my temps have been all over the place and I keep hoping that they just start dancing their way upward. We've been bd'ing as we please so it's been mostly relaxed. Picked up my Femara today, even though I wont be taking it until next cycle. Had a lot of cm and severe side pains today that when I found a dollar store opk while putting away laundry I took it and I think it may be close to a positive so we'll bd some more and I'll hope to get a crosshair in the next few days!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - when do you plan on testing? Fx those are all good signs!

Dragonfly - so sorry to hear about your BIL's friend, I will say a prayer for his and your family. My fingers are crossed for this cycle but if not atleast you got your femara for next cycle yay!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey there ladies!
Xan-sorry you have the flu hope it's gone by now. 
Leetie- sorry AF found you but luckily not terrible cramps to go with the dreaded witch
Lab- Hope those are all good signs, FX'd for you hun!!
Dragonfly- I'm so sorry to hear about BIL's friend. Hope you O soon followed by bfp so you don't even need the meds!

AFM- nope AF never came back. I haven't tested again to see if MAYBE, the slightest of maybes that I will get a bfp. I just don't wanna see another 1 line test ugh. The good news is I found out about the healthcare I was approved for at no cost to me and I have appointments next month to get a physical, a woman wellness exam and meet my new family practice dr and gyn. Honestly, I haven't been to the dr in so long I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - yay for insurance! I'm working on getting some so hopefully I will be able to make appointments soon. I get nervous just talking to people on the phone I will probably be a wreck when I actually have to go to one. I haven't been to a doctor in years either.

AFM - AF is gone yay.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - so sorry to hear about your BIL's friend. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts. Awesome that you picked up your RX. My FX are crossed that you get your BFP this cycle, though and don't need to use it. :) 

TTC - Great that you got healthcare! Hopefully when you go to the doc's you can get everything figured out. I'm the same way with doctors - up until we started with ttc I didn't go to the doctor for four or five years, at least not a GP (I'm still not really going to a GP because they seem to leave after one year no matter what, so I fail to see the point). I often forget things that I want to say/ask about when I go to the doc because I'm so anxious to leave! 

Leetie - glad you are free of AF! That's the best time of the month! 

AFM not much to report. I'm in the 1ww now. Got all the usual prog. symptoms that I've read are also magnified on Clomid so I can't really trust anything; but I'm extremely tired (I actually took a nap today - I never nap, ever). Feels like I'm having a mammogram (or what I imagine it to be like) all the time, and my stomach is a black hole, but I'm trying to not give in to that too much... just a bit. 

Feeling pretty cheerful because we got news that my dad is doing well with his disease and the docs think that we will have more time with him than we thought, so yay!


**Edit. Update: Dr's office called. Bloods confirm I am ovulating! She said my numbers look good, and to call when I miss AF. FX...

Eek another edit/update: Not really sure what's going on but I'm 8-9 dpo today and when I went to the bathroom there was a very very light bit of spot, kind of like the very beginning spots of AF but I'm not due obviously for a week or so. Not sure if it's from having sex this morning (though that never makes me spot unless I have AF coming), or if it's ....


----------



## Leetie13

Lab that's great about your dad so glad you will have more time with him. Ooooo I am praying the spotting is what you think it is fingers super crossed. Do you know when you will test?


----------



## labgal

I'm not sure. I might test this weekend, I guess the latest I'll push it back to would be a week from today. I kind of hate testing, I'd rather just get AF than see a negative test. It's less disappointing somehow. 

How are you feeling, Leetie? I can't wait for you to O again. I want us all to get some BFPs already... Sheesh!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Excellent about health insurance!! You'll be alright at your appointment:hugs: I definitely get super nervous before doctor appointments, especially the well woman visits, but it's a step toward your bfp so it's all good:thumbup:

Leetie - Yay for af finally being gone!

Labgal - Oooh praying that you get to call your doctor with news a bfp, fingers and toes are the tightest they can be. Wonderful news about your dad too, so glad you'll have more time with him.

AFM: Temp rise the last two days! Just waiting for a crosshair so I can say that I've ovulated.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I completely understand about not testing. I never do I would rather see AF than one line. I hope we get some bfp's around here soon :)

Dragonfly - wow it's O time already it seems like your cycle is going fast. Probably not to you though. Fx you get your bfp this cycle and won't have to start meds.


----------



## labgal

I'm trying not to symptom spot especially because I know that medicated cycles can give you a lot of symptoms but I have a strange one that doesn't seem to be really connected to the clomid...I'm ridiculously thirsty with extreme dry mouth. I have to drink constantly. I had four liters of water yesterday and on track for the same today. Very weird. My hair which is normally dry is extremely greasy. I wash it daily and its oily to the point where its separating into chunks by early afternoon. My skin in general also feels oily... Again, I have dry skin. 

Cramps are just on and off, hard for me to tell where they are coming from ... Kind of feel more like muscle cramps than anything but they aren't bad at all. Not like O. Anything touching my breasts feels like I just got punched in them. I have to sleep on my back because even sleeping on my sides hurts them. I might test earlier, I don't know. I'm ready for the wait to be over!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab I want you to test early too :haha: but like I said before I understand waiting. What dpo are you? I think if I were you I would at least wait until 11 or 12 dpo.


----------



## labgal

I'm 11 +/- 1 dpo today. I don't temp so I was just just CBFM this month and with the traveling I missed a couple days between my high reading and the peak, so I'm not sure if I caught the beginning or end of the peak. I'm resolved to wait until Sunday at least, but if I accidentally trip and fall on a wondfo it's ok... :}


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal, so exciting! Fingers and toes crossed, and glad to hear that your dad has more time.

Dragonfly, tww already! Any symptoms?

Leets, where are you in your cycle?

TTC- yay for healthcare. Hope we have a round of bumps.

AFM, just got back from visiting my parents. I had the worst flu ever. Many days (~1 week) of fever, 2 days with 104 fever. Wednesday I began feeling better and my fever broke, but then I started getting the worst muscle aches- like I had in my legs a couple of weeks ago, but traveling from my neck to my shoulders and then to my hands. Long story short, all of the pain relievers I've been taking, I'm not sure if I O'd yet or not (we bd'd throughout, so I'm covered if I did). I'm feeling better now so tomorrow my temps will tell.

Also, we received our vitamins, so we're going to start taking them today! Maybe a delayed O is not so bad this cycle...


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - If you happen to trip and fall on a wondfo and pee yourself its OK these things happen when TTC :haha: 

Xan - So glad your finally feeling better. That makes for a horrible trip when your sick. I hope you still enjoyed some time with your family. I am on CD 10 so nothing really exciting going on, I don't normally O until CD 20 something so I have a while yet.


----------



## labgal

Ugh Xan that's horrible! I'm glad you are okay... I hope you still got to enjoy some time with your parents despite the high fever and sickness! You probably didn't O yet being so sick, I hope your temps will tell a good story!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie13 said:


> Lab - If you happen to trip and fall on a wondfo and pee yourself its OK these things happen when TTC :haha

:rofl: far too funny!! 

Xan - I'm so sorry you've been sick! I hope you start feeling better asap.:hugs:

ASM: Definitely in the tww! My boobs are their usual sore, but I'm saying that's a good thing. I keep getting weirdo pains in my low pelvic area. I hope its good things, then again its probably nothing.

Lab - Fingers are mega crossed!


----------



## xanzaba

Yesterday, first day back, we took our vitamins, bd'd and temps were up today! Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - yay for O and 2ww. Fx and I hope it flies by so you either have your bfp or you can start the femara.

Xan - I hope the temp rise means you O'd and are in the 2ww. 

Ttc - how are you doing?


----------



## labgal

Hi all, 

Wish I could report a bfp but I didn't test as I started spotting yesterday :( 99% certain that AF is on the way. With a heavy heart I called in the second round of clomid this morning. The only thing different about this spotting as all my previous is that its coming in a large amount of ewcm, but it really doesn't give me any hope as I've had ewcm my whole cycle on the clomid. Was pink yesterday brown today. 

Feeling very gutted and miserable with a terrible migraine to boot. 

I hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal :hugs: I am still praying that AF stays away and the spotting is something else.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: labgal, I'm sorry. I know it's little consolation if AF does arrive, but it helps me to remember that at best it takes 6 months on average. I hope you're wrong though And this is a red herring :winkwink:

Today was 3 days of higher temps, so I officially O'ed.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - :hugs:I'm praying that af stays away and the spotting is just gunk that will go away.:hugs:

Xan - Glad to hear you've officially O'd! Fingers super crossed :)


----------



## labgal

Xan - yay for O! On to the waiting...I know, I'm trying to keep those stats in mind but it's difficult, especially with the meds making me more crazy emotional than normal. 

Dragonfly, where are you at in your cycle? 

Leetie - getting close to O yet? 

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. The spotting seems to have dwindled down to almost nothing now, but I've had that happen on non-medicated cycles and had AF come back with a vengence. I've been doing a bit of reading and clomid can lengthen LP too so I have no idea when she might show, but it doesn't seem like it's typically more than 3 additional days. I'm 14 dpo today so I'm going to wait until Thursday when I'm not working to test if the witch doesn't hit me.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - yay for O good luck in the 2ww hope it Flies by for you.

Lab - I keep checking all day long to see an update from you lol. I really hope AF stays away, but if this cycle is a bust there's always next cycle and at least the clomid is making you O so that's a good sign. Are they doing mid cycle ultrasounds to check your follicles or anything?

AFM - CD 14, the last 2 cycles I've O'd on CD 28 so still have a while. But we've been bding every other day as usual just to make sure.


----------



## labgal

Aww Leetie <3. I wish I had more exciting updates! I'm having some very strange cramps that aren't like my typical AF cramps, which are generally all over and radiate. These are more specific and feel like a pulling sensation. :shrug: 

I'm not being monitored, which I have mixed feelings about. On the one hand I'd like to see what the follies are doing, on the other hand it would be really expensive to have the ultrasounds every month. My GYN didn't recommend it at all, they only do it once you are having the injections done. For now I'm just satisfied knowing that I'm O'ing and that my progesterone is getting to a good level. 

Most people see their BFPs on clomid on the 2nd or 3rd cycle so I'm trying to keep that in mind - that the BFP is right around the corner even if I don't get it this month. I'm just a bit worried that the side effects build up each cycle and if the visual issues will be too great for me to continue - but at that point I'll probably just switch to femara. 

Ugh, I wish your O was right around the corner! Hoping the time goes by quickly for you!


----------



## Leetie13

That's great your progesterone is at a good level. How do they detect your Oing? I forgot that insurances don't usually pay for treatments or scans. How much did the clomid cost? Just curious I've heard its usually $50.


----------



## labgal

The day 21 progesterone test tells them if you are O'ing. If your reading is 8-11 it's a weak ov, 11-15 is ok and 15+ is good; mine was a 25 which they said was really good especially because I was 5 dpo at the time instead of 7. 

For me, the generic of clomid was $20.19, not too bad :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Sorry I've been away. A lot of non ttc stuff happening so I've been rolling with the punches so to speak lol. 
Lab- I've got my fingers crossed tight for you hun!
Dragonfly- YAY for the tww. 
Leetie- hope O happens soon!!
I just kinda skimmed because this migraine is not enjoying the computer screen. Not sure if I seen Xan in there. Hope you're doing well hun!

AFM-I am O'ing or will soon. I took opk's on Sunday and Monday that were VERY positive. So we bd'd and now we wait. Terrible aching bbs but thru all the craziness I'm kinda glad to feel like something is normal right about now.


----------



## labgal

Oh - leetie, I was leaving work when I was talking about the progesterone thing. I forgot to mention the reason why is because the corpus luetum releases progesterone when it ruptures (ie ovulation). 

AF arrived. I feel less bummed about it than when I was spotting. Got the go ahead to start clomid a bit earlier this cycle so I'm taking it tomorrow (d 2-6). Hopefully this cycle is better. I find it difficult sometimes to balance the optimism (yeah, this will be the month! Thinking positive!) With reality...but here goes! 

TTC sorry about the migraine. They are my worst enemy! Besides AF ;) I hope you feel better and O soon


----------



## Leetie13

Lab :hugs: I understand trying to stay positive. Hopefully your body just needed to adjust to the meds and this cycle they will do their job and get you a sticky bean. Are you doing opks or anything?

Ttc - I hope that whatever is going on in your life right now is OK. Yay for positive opks!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - Sorry af caught you:hugs: It's so hard to stay positive, but as you said earlier - many ladies fall pregnant on their 2nd or 3rd cycle of Clomid so this cycle will be way better. Praying it leads to your bfp:hugs:

Leetie - Yay for bd'ing! Looking forward to O :)

TTC- Migraines are awful! I hope you're feeling better:hugs: 
Awesome about the positive opk! Fingers crossed. Keeping you in my thoughts that whatever is keeping you on your toes in life that you're doing alright.

AFM: 9dpo and not much to report, just wish I could know already. I'm lacking in my usual creamy cm, the last few cycles I've had an over abundance of cm during the tww but I've been pretty dry the last 4 days:shrug:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab- Sorry AF found you. I'm praying this cycle will be yours! Glad to see you're being optimistic about it. 

Leetie- Thanks hun! 

Dragon- Hopefully the change in cm is good. I've read it being both ways for women and they get bfp. Everyone is different so when your body does something different than usual that's a good sign! To me at least lol. YAY for 9dpo!!

Afm- Thanks for the support ladies. Just some unexpected circumstances but I know God has a plan! Sorry I can't remember if u ladies discuss God I've just always been one that believes everything happens for a reason as well as believing God has a plan and things happen when He's ready not me. Also I had another positive opk last night but it didn't happen instantly like it did Sunday n Monday so I don't know what to think. I'm gonna test tonight n see if it's still positive.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, hope all is ok.

Dragonfly, temps + cm seem good! Fx.

Afm- a bit out of whack. Came down with a cold on the heels of the flu. Tons of symptoms, cold or tww, I dunno. Stuffy nose, scratchy throat, bird seed stinks, achy bbs, cleaning obsession (normal around AF, but I'm 7 days away).


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - :hugs: I hope you're doing ok. They say God only throws at us when he knows we can handle, I try to remember that when hard times hit.

Xan - Fingers are crossed! I hope that your cold goes away quick, how awful that it crept up on you after getting over the flu.

afm: I had the weirdest thing last night ladies and I'm curious if any of you have had this happen too... When I went to bed I had some slight usual cramping but enough that made me curious if af would show through the night or in the morning. Well at some point through the night I woke up super early to the most intense af like cramps I've ever experienced, I broke out in a sweat and my legs were aching along with my lower bits. It took a few minutes to subside but once it did I went straight to sleep. Today it's like all the cm I've been missing for the past few days is showing up all.:shrug: I called my gyno and spoke to a nurse, she said she was puzzled about it and has to ask my gyno... I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I know God has a plan for all of us we might not always understand it at the moment but we will one day. I pray every night not just for all of you ladies to get bfp's but also for your happiness and health. How was your latest opk?

Xan - Goodness a cold right after the flu. I hope you get to feeling better. I have read where some women get cold like symptoms before a bfp so maybe its a good sign.

Dragonfly - I have never had AF cramps like you described, I hope its nothing to worry about and that's crazy about the cm hopefully these are good signs for you. Are you planning on testing any time soon?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I tested this morning, I'm shaking and having a hard time believing it. Now my cramps are definitely freaking me out because I don't want them to turn bad... My first test was less than one minute and the second was at the 10 minute mark because I had to flip out a little:blush:
 



Attached Files:







20140405_091255.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3









20140405_092035.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## labgal

Ahhhhhhh omg!!! Dragonfly!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you lab!! I'm a mix of giggles and tears. I can't wait till hubby is home. My intense cramps male me cautious though, but right now I'm happy!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies I appreciate it!!

Xan-hope you get to feeling better, how terrible!!

Dragonfly- AHHHH!!! YAYYYYY!!!!!! I can't believe one of us finally have a bfp. I'm so happy for you! I hope the cramps are nothing and you have a happy and healthy 9months. I was waiting on you tell what the Dr said because I'm only 4-5dpo and I'm having AF like cramps. Not just dull cramps like painful cramps right in the middle of my lower tummy, sometimes on my left lower tummy. I don't think I've ever experienced this before AF shows up. 

AFM- other than the cramps I'm doing good. I'm staying positive about things in life so I'm just putting my trust in God to work it all out.


----------



## labgal

Cramps are totally normal, I've heard! Don't worry, just bask in the excitement!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I'm glad you're staying positive and whatever is going on in life gives you a break so you can get some joy! The doc was puzzled and said to keep an eye on it but she didn't have anything else to say. I pray its good news that you're having strange cramps as well.

Lab - thank you, I've heard it too so I'm trying to hold onto that. They worse than usual cramps so I'm just praying it's baby snuggling in deep.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly :happydance: omgoodness that is awesome! Are you telling dh is a special way? Praying for a happy healthy nine months!


----------



## xanzaba

DRAGONFLY!!! So happy for you, stick little bean stick! Couldn't have happened to a nicer ttc-er :) 

I believe there is something greater than us all, whether it is a God or a life force or... I'm not sure. But I think Dragonfly's story (and hopefully our own future stories) shows the upside. A BFP is always great, but a BFP after trying so long is that much more of a blessing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I gave him a onesie and my bfp test :rofl: he thought it was an opk! When I told him it was a pregnancy test his face got super red and grabbed me for the tightest embrace ever - he was definitely at a loss for words. Sadly my cousins surprised us with a visit so we didn't get much alone time, but the rest of the evening was filled with giggles and secret looks at each other. He said he can't wait to tell his parents, which makes me over the moon:cloud9:

Xan - Thank you, you're so kind:hugs: I am definitely counting my blessings. We're both so happy to have gotten our bfp before using Femara, there has to be greatness at work within this universe to make such a thing happen.

Took a digi this morning at 2am and I've had a hard time going back to sleep since seeing the word pregnant! So now I'm snacking:haha:


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly thats funny dh thought it was an opk, and his reaction is great. Can't wait to stalk your pregnancy journal.


Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I can't wait to start a journal, but I feel beyond cautious with how badly I've been cramping I'll wait a few weeks... Tomorrow is my scheduled you know what date, I'm praying that the cramps are just a sticky bean settling in with no worry of tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- YAY! I'm sure tomorrow will come and go with no problems but I do understand why you're a little cautious. I agree with Xan it couldn't have happened to a better person. It gives so much hope to all of us. I can't wait to read your preggo journal as well. Don't forget us!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Awww TTC, you guys, it's too early for me to get overly emotional!:haha: I already broke into tears today listening to some pretty French song, I have no idea what they're saying but it's so beautiful I started to cry. DH was startled to say the least.

I'm not going to forget you ladies one bit:hugs: This thread is like my second home with my journal!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly it's normal to be cautious early on, have you made a doctors appointment yet?

With Dragonflies great news I've completely forgot where everyone is in their cycle. I am CD 20 the last 2 cycles I O'd on CD 28 so I'm still just waiting.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I'm 6-7 dpo today. I'm not sure about everyone else though lol. I think I'm having an allergic reaction on my face because I have pimples everywhere. I came to check how Dragonfly is doing today.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - yay you're almost to O!

TTC - sorry about the allergic reaction, that's awful! Do you know what its from?

Really bad cramps today like AF, its awful. I had to have blood work done today, the gyno is worried about ectopic :( I'm praying for good news tomorrow.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, will have you in my thoughts, hoping for all good news.

10 dpo or so here. Last weekend I think I might have had a fever, and my temps have been rollercoastering, so that's only a guess.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Xan:hugs: Exciting that you're 10dpo already!! Fingers are mega crossed that we'll be hearing good news soon


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- I don't have a clue what it could be. Just suddenly lots of pimples. I'm praying tomorrow brings good news. I was looking forward to coming in and seeing today came and went without any problems. But I'm still praying that everything is fine. Praying for you hun!

Xan-YAY for 10dpo. I don't have a clue about the temps I relied solely on FF to tell me what they meant lol. FX'd that a bfp is right around the corner for you. 

AFM- Nothing much but the crazy pimples on my face and a terrible backache that is caused by me laying funny tonight because I literally burned my butt. In the tanning bed that is LOL.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - I hope your blood test came back with good results! Thinking of you... 

TTC - I hope your ass gets better ;) How are you doing? 

Xan, I'm hoping your temps are staying high! 

Leetie, did you get your O yet? 

AFM finished round 2 yesterday. Will start doing OPKs on saturday or sunday. I didn't have any side effects at all (besides tiredness which could easily be attributed to us doing lots of yard work this weekend) while I was taking the pills this month so yay for that. Just hoping the next couple weeks fly by :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hope everything comes back good :hugs:

Xan - wow 10 dpo already, Fx! Have you had anymore dr. Appt. For your other health stuff?

Ttc- Ow you burned your butt. I've only been in a tanning bed once, they scare me lol. I hope the pimples are a good sign and not a reaction to something.

Lab - woohoo round 2 done, glad to hear no side effects so far. No I haven't O'd yet probably not until next Tuesday if its the same as my last 2 cycles the one before that was CD 34 I think, I really hope it doesn't wait that long.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab- My butt is better lol. Luckily it's tan today but it sure did hurt last night in the shower haha. I hope the next few weeks zoom by and end with a bfp!! Glad you didn't have any bad side effects this cycle. 

Leetie- I always start tanning about this time of year because being a redhead I have very pale skin. I messed up not taking it slow. I got impatient and stayed in too long hehe oops. I'm hoping the dang pimples go away soon. 

I'm hoping no news is good news right now. I came to check on Dragonfly. Praying everything went well today!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Ouch on your butt getting burnt! I can't help but ask if it's more tan the the other areas you were tanning since it got burnt?:haha: Sorry about the pimples, I hope they clear up soon - they're no fun.

Labgal - Great on finishing round 2! Looking forward to your positive opk :) Fingers crossed this is it!

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers girls, today was a better day. I only cried twice and was able to mostly enjoy my first day of a new job aside from two bouts of nausea and some stomach pains. I blame gas. The doctor called while I was at work, she said that my numbers were low but that was to be expected with how early it is so I felt conflicted about her wording and am not sure how to read it... Yesterday was hcg was 428 and I'll be getting another blood test tomorrow with results on Thursday to see if they think I should get an ultrasound done asap or if it can wait. The cramping isn't as bad today so I'd like to say that it's going to be okay but they're still worried which makes me worry:cry:


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Dragonfly- if it was an ectopic pregnancy, wouldn't the pain get worse, not better? Keeping fingers, toes, eyes crossed that it all comes out well.

Labgal, glad to hear this cycle was better :)

Leetie, thanks for asking. So far everything is coming back normal with all my tests. Even the tests that were abnormal are now normal, but that's probably because I donated blood. Going to see the cardiologist in a couple of weeks. If she signs off on everything, I'm officially fine!

TTC- burnt butt! Ha, that would probably happen to me with my lilly-white tush!

AFM- 11 dpo, time is flying. Between getting away, being sick and work deadlines I haven't really felt like I'm waiting. I'd be shocked, though, if anything happened this cycle.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> :hugs: Dragonfly- if it was an ectopic pregnancy, wouldn't the pain get worse, not better?

That's what I'm hoping is true. I asked the nurse and she said that it's good that the pain isn't as bad but it doesn't rule out the possibility of an ectopic. Depending on what my blood looks like tomorrow and how I do over the next week or so I'll either have a scan at 6 weeks or be able to wait until 8.

My fingers are crossed that this is your cycle, being busy and not thinking about the tww definitely helps it fly by. I didn't think we would end up pregnant this cycle either because we didn't pay as close attention as other cycles, but we did it :) There's always hope:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- I'm glad to hear the pains are letting up. I'm still praying for you. I'll be patiently waiting for the next results!! And just to give you a little laugh no my butt isn't more tan unfortunately I'm gonna have to burn it again so it matches the rest of me LOL!! 

Xan- LOL. Lilly white tush hahaha. I'm glad the time is flying by for you, I hope a bfp is coming soon!! When are you going to test or are you waiting to see if AF shows?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you TTC:hugs: No more results until Thursday, not actually that far away but it sure does feel like eternity. I did have a laugh at your butt not being more tan, although I'm confused. How did you burn it but it's lighter than the rest of your tan? That's different:haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

It's because I had been tanning the rest of me and didn't get completely naked to tan so the first time I did I burnt my butt lol. Glad I gave you a laugh though! I go to the Dr Thursday too. I'm so nervous. I don't have a clue what to expect. Hope everything goes great for you on Thursday!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh I see haha, I've never tanned but I would feel weird going all nude for it:haha:

Best of luck to you on Thursday, I hope the doctor you see will be proactive. :hugs:It's stressful going to doctors, but it's another step toward your bfp. Write down any questions you have so you'll be sure to ask and take as much of your cycle history that you know with you.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Oh I see haha, I've never tanned but I would feel weird going all nude for it:haha:
> 
> Best of luck to you on Thursday, I hope the doctor you see will be proactive. :hugs:It's stressful going to doctors, but it's another step toward your bfp. Write down any questions you have so you'll be sure to ask and take as much of your cycle history that you know with you.

You have to go nude if you don't want crazy tan lines hehe. I really hope so, I pray there is a bfp at the end of this crazy storm I've been going through! When they called they said all this stuff to write down and bring, feels like the first day of school or something LOL.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope your cardiologist gives you the thumb up, although it's strange that everything is in the normal range now. Hopefully that means your body is leveling out and you will get your bfp soon.

Dragonfly - are the dr.'s saying your hcg is low? I would think if they feared ectopic they would do an ultra sound right away. I am praying everything is perfect and your numbers will be great Thursday.

Ttc - Good luck at the doctors Thursday. I hope you get some answers and are closer to your bfp .

AFM - I woke up sick this morning. Fever, sore throat, head ache. So maybe sinus infection I've had a sinus head ache for a week now. Ugh I hate being sick especially close to O I had to discard my temp this A.M. hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- Thanks hun! I'm so nervous the closer it gets ugh. 

I have a question totally off subject. My memory is really bad but I remember one of you live in WA. I had to sign up for a MyChart before my appointment tomorrow. There's ALL kinds of stuff that isn't mine attached to my name. I mean surgeries and tons of stuff that I've never had.That's so scary. What do I do? Now I'm wondering if that's affecting my credit. What if that person did all this stuff in my name and applied for credit stuff too. I don't have a clue about this stuff. I'm feeling super freaked out right now.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - it'll be good :) that's crazy about the mychart having stuff you haven't done... I would definitely speak with someone at your doctors offixe , maybe it's a clinic error. I'm not sure how you would check.out everything else though. And btw, I'm in WA :)

Leetie - I hope you're feeling better fast before O shows up.

Had my blood taken, I'll find out tomorrow how its looking. I'm praying for good numbers. The lab tech who took my blood was awful! My arm still hurts where she poked me, I've never had it that bad. Woman needs to go back to school


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC - it'll be good :) that's crazy about the mychart having stuff you haven't done... I would definitely speak with someone at your doctors offixe , maybe it's a clinic error. I'm not sure how you would check.out everything else though. And btw, I'm in WA :)
> 
> Leetie - I hope you're feeling better fast before O shows up.
> 
> Had my blood taken, I'll find out tomorrow how its looking. I'm praying for good numbers. The lab tech who took my blood was awful! My arm still hurts where she poked me, I've never had it that bad. Woman needs to go back to school

I thought it was you but I wasn't sure lol. Hopefully they will straighten the stuff out. It says Montana and Washington on MyChart. I hope it's just an error but DF is a nurse and said it's hooked to my SSN so it's not something that was easily done. It's 2am and I'm wide awake freaking out about tomorrow lol. My nerves are terrible. I ate and then had to take zofran so it didn't revisit me ugh. I want to sleep so bad. I twisted my back earlier so I have this terrible tightening feeling in the right side of my back. Nerves take a terrible toll on our bodies. No wonder people say relax and let things happen. Just seeing all the crazy things that have taken place today makes me have no doubt my nerves really mess with my body. I'm pray you get great news tomorrow. Sorry the lady was so horrible. How are the cramps doing now? Hopefully they are gone and everything is going smoothly for your little bean.


----------



## xanzaba

Hello ladies!

Right now I'm in bizzaro land. Yesterday my temps dropped by about 1 degree, and I started getting cramps. AF started last night, but it is the lightest period I've ever had. Also cramps only lasted a couple of hours. If it weren't for the low temps, I would be getting super curious. I'm wondering if, with the flu and all, I didn't O last month? Would that cause a light period? My temps were so wonky all month- yesterday when I put in my temps it took away my cross hairs, but then when I entered AF, I got them back. So weird!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Thank you, I still have them but they're not as bad. I think what is happening now is classified as "normal" as I haven't had the intense scary ones in two days now. Best of luck at your doctors appointment, I'm sorry you're a bundle of nerves, I get that way too:hugs: Let us know how it goes!

Xan - I'm super curious and not sure what to think... it could have been from the flu causing issue with O, but I've never had it give me a break from af:haha: Even more strange about your crosshair disappearing and reappearing. Wish I had a better idea for you:shrug: Are your temps near your cover line or just one degree down?


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, temps are around cover line. I should also say that my luteal phase was 11 days instead of the average 15. Maybe I'll buy some sticks and if my temps keep changing and AF stays away I'll pee on one!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I don't know what a my chart is but I hope everything gets straightened out. Good luck today and take a deep breath in....now exhale...don't be so nervous :)

Dragonfly - FX for good blood results so glad to hear the cramping has eased.

Xan - Not Oing can cause a light AF or just spotting, but its strange that your LP was shorter. I hope you get some answers soon.

AFM - feeling better this morning compared to yesterday. I have an irritating dry cough. I swear I've had some sort of sickness every month for the last few months. I usually get maybe a cold and stomach bug through the winter but this winter has been bad. I need to take my vit C more regularly.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

xanzaba said:


> Yes, temps are around cover line. I should also say that my luteal phase was 11 days instead of the average 15. Maybe I'll buy some sticks and if my temps keep changing and AF stays away I'll pee on one!

That's very different. Fingers crossed af stays away so you can poas and have good news :)



Leetie13 said:


> Ttc - I don't know what a my chart is but I hope everything gets straightened out. Good luck today and take a deep breath in....now exhale...don't be so nervous :)
> 
> Dragonfly - FX for good blood results so glad to hear the cramping has eased.
> 
> Xan - Not Oing can cause a light AF or just spotting, but its strange that your LP was shorter. I hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> AFM - feeling better this morning compared to yesterday. I have an irritating dry cough. I swear I've had some sort of sickness every month for the last few months. I usually get maybe a cold and stomach bug through the winter but this winter has been bad. I need to take my vit C more regularly.

Thank you, I feel all fluttery waiting for the results. I probably wont get them until I'm off work:dohh:

Glad you're feeling better this morning! Sorry to hear you've been sick every month lately, definitely up that vit C intake! I've found powdered vitamin C mixed with a splash of water - although tastes awful - is super effective.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - I hate it when the techs butcher you on blood draws - I've had quite a few that have left a massive bruise on my arm that didn't go away for days. Ugh! I hope the results of your test are good! I'm sure they will be :) 

TTC - that is very disturbing about those tests being on your chart... you can get your credit reports for free online once per year so I would look into that. If it has medical bills on it dispute as soon as possible and write a letter to each of the credit agencies explaining the situation. It's a headache but not impossible to clear up - my mom had to do it, someone in china stole her identity. I hope your doctor appointments go well! 

Xan - I'm hoping that AF wasn't really AF! If she doesn't come back definately test! 

Leetie - I'm sorry you are sick! I always recommend ginger to stave off things. It has a natural antibiotic quality to it that and has helped me a lot!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - we are usually good about taking vitamin C especially during the winter but for some reason we keep forgetting.

Lab - I didn't know ginger was useful like that thanks. How are you feeling? I think I asked but don't remember are you doing opks?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! So I discussed the things on MyChart with the Dr today and I will get it straightened out when I go in on the 18th. Today I had blood work done, pap smear and a physical. She said she seen blood when she did the pap smear but she said it could either be from the procedure or that AF is coming. I came home and wiped and pink blood. It's still early so I'm guessing it was from the pap. I haven't had any of that stuff done since I was a teen. I feel so much better now though. She was wonderful. I felt so comfortable I discussed a lot of things with her. It's such a relief that she was so great. My bp was a little elevated 132/90 but she said that could be related to how nervous I was. I sweated through the gown lol. I'm anxiously awaiting Dragonfly's news!! Praying everything is right on schedule and looking great!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - She was so mean! I've never had it hurt like that lol. that's an excellent idea for TTC to pull up a credit report, I hadn't thought of that!

Leetie - I'm awful at remembering to take vitamins:dohh: The only time I seem to take vitamin C is when I feel I'm getting sick haha.

TTC - I'm so glad you had a good doctors appointment and that you're comfortable with your doctor!! That's so excellent :) Yeah your high bp could definitely be from nerves. What blood tests is she running?

AFM: Blood is good! My hcg levels bounced up to 1121:happydance: I have to go back in on Saturday to get one more blood draw before they decide when my ultrasound will be. She said either a week from Saturday or two weeks.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- YAYYYYY!!! I was starting to worry since I hadn't seen you. Such great news! Today I met with my family dr. The blood work she is running is checking all my family history stuff. So she's checking my thyroid, liver, cholesterol, seeing if I have diabetes and other stuff I'm sure I've leaving out lol. My appointment on the 18th is with my ob/gyn. I'm sure I will freak myself out by then. 

I was wondering if any of you have bled when you get a pap? Just wondering because it's been so long since I've had one but I don't remember bleeding afterwards but I've still got light pink when I wipe and it's been hours since my appointment. I'm only 9dpo. I'm cramping but she said I should expect some cramping.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly!!! I just knew your numbers were going up. I am so glad for you and hope the next 9 months slip by!

AFM- AF came 24 hours after I first noticed blood. I was looking at my chart and it's quite possible that I O'ed earlier than Fertility Friend guessed, which would have put it right smack in the middle of when I had the flu. There's always next month.

This summer I'm going to try to reduce my stress a bit. My boss is almost 8 months along and summers are quiet anyway. Time to get back into yoga, swimming, walking etc. Then if a little bean doesn't stick I'll go for more help with another doctor.


----------



## labgal

Yay Dragonfly! So happy your levels are looking good! I knew they would be - its natural to fret and good that you were fretting for no reason :) 

Leetie - I had stopped using opk because before the clomid it was telling me I'd have a 20+ day lap, which isn't right. I'm using them now because they are reliable with me actually OIng. Last LP was exactly 14 days. I'm going to start them tomorrow, 5 days since I've finished the meds. O is between 5-10 days after, but I doubt I'll get a + until Tuesday or wed, I think it was 8 or 9 days last time. Still, not that far away! 

Xan I'm sorry af hit you - yoga is a good idea, and keep taking those vits ! I'm hoping relaxation will do you good. 

TTC - I've never bled after a pap but I've heard it does happen to some people especially if you are nearing AF. Never heard of it associated with problems. 

AFM... Allergies. Vicious allergies and I can't take my typical steroids for obvious reasons. I demand a bump in compensation! ;)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I'm glad that they're being thorough! And that's exciting you're going to see an ob/gyn soon, don't freak out - you already did the pap in my opinion that's the worst part!!:haha: I'm not sure if I've ever bled after one, always been super sore though... since it's been so long since you've had one maybe you're having some light pink because your body felt shocked by it.

Xan - Sorry af found you, cutting back on stress sounds good to me! I like your summer plan:thumbup: Praying it's just what you need to hit your bfp!!

Lab - Ugh, I heard someone mowing the lawn outside yesterday and was like "yep, it's sneezing time." I hope they don't keep you too miserable. Haha bump compensation:winkwink:

Thank you ladies for being so wonderful:hugs: I know I'm such a worry wart! I go back tomorrow for more blood draw and I'm trying so hard not to get nervous over it.:dohh: If DH didn't think I was crazy before I think he might go into shock over the next coming weeks!:rofl:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - so glad you liked your doctor and your going to the obgyn soon!

Xan - sorry AF came. We are waiting for the weather to get nicer so we can go walking in the mornings the indoor track doesn't open until 8am and dh leaves for work around then but were also thinking a out joining a gym that opens at 5am so hopefully we will both be on the track to healthier less stressed baby making bodies lol

Dragonfly - woot woot those are awesome numbers!

Lab - I think I will be Oing on Monday or Tuesday I've had some cm the last 2 days and my opks yesterday and today werent positive but getting darker. So maybe we will be in the 2 ww together although my LP is usually 1O days long lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan-Sorry AF found u!
Lab- HAHAHA! I agree you need a bump compensation lol. Hope the allergies straighten up. 
Dragonfly- I think it's natural to worry after waiting so long. Poor DH I will pray for him hehe. 
Leetie- Good idea about the gym. I've read over and over again that losing weight can really help trigger fertility. Less stress will help too.

AFM- The spotting is gone. I think it was just from the pap. I googled it and apparently a lot of women bleed afterwards. Other than that I'm just trucking along at 10dpo.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies!! I really hope everything is going well with all of you! I have not been able to keep up with what is going on with you.. atleast the ladies that I started chatting with on this thread! I cant believe it still is going. That is great!!! Really hope you all get your precious lo's SOON!

I wanted to update you all and let you know.. Baby Easton has arrived! On April 5th he was born weighing 7lbs 10.5 ozs 21 inches long. He is heaven sent and it seems like just yesterday I was over here chatting with you! Just wanted you to know everything went smooth and hes here. Still hoping and praying for you all!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Famerswife!!! - Congratulations on baby Easton!! So wonderful:cloud9:

Leetie - I hope you get your +opk soon! Time to get busy :winkwink:

TTC - Glad the spotting stopped, it must have just been the pap. It's not every day we get medical equipment jabbed up our lady bits.


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations Farmer's Wife. You are the original inspiration for us all!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Congratulations FarmersWife!! So happy to hear baby Easton is here. I'm sure you are enjoying every minute. Thanks for letting us know the big news. Hopefully the day comes where all of us are discussing our own babies!!


----------



## labgal

Congrats farmerswife! So happy for you! Thanks for starting the thread! 

Just popped on to complain. Clomid severely kicking my ass last night/this morning. I barely slept because of horrid night sweats and have terrible cramps today. I don't know if sitting or standing is worse :( but I guess that means I will be O'ing soon. Going to check the OPK later. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh goodness lab, I hope you O very soon and get pain relief. Praying this leads to your bfp so you don't have to deal with clomid side effects anymore!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab-that Sounds terrible! I really hope u get a bfp and u don't have to endure that anymore. Hope O is coming soon too.

AFM- 11dpo today so we will see if AF comes to visit tomorrow. I'm feeling fine so I'm praying that means AF is staying away and a bfp is right around the corner. If she doesn't show I will test Monday. Hope my lucky number 13 brings a bfp.: )


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lots of luck and dust TTC!! Praying AF stays away and brings you your bfp!


----------



## Leetie13

Farmerswife congratulations! I'm so happy for you!

Ttc - glad the spotting stopped and Fx you get your bfp soon.

Lab - aw I'm so sorry clomid is killing you, that just means its working and hopefully it will all be worth it soon.


AFM - I did an opk yesterday and there was no line but I thought maybe because I drank a lot of water since it was so nice out and I was outside. But then today I did another one after dehydrating myself for hours and there is still no line. So I go onto FF because I forgot to put my temps in from yesterday and this morning and when I do it gives me dotted cross hairs for Monday I was like :huh: so maybe the opks I did that had a line was left over from when I O'd. I dont't know but according to FF I am already 6 dpo.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- hope you feel better soon and it is all worth while :)

TTC- good luck!!! Fxed!

Leetie, hope that the O sticks were just duds and your temps tell the truth!

AFM- gearing up for a birthday BFP. FF predicts that O will happen next week, and my birthday is Saturday. Got some work to do :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I'd go by temps rather than opk's, I've become a skeptic of them. Fingers crossed!

Xan - ooh that's super exciting, fingers tightly crossed that your bfp is perfect with your birthday. :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Unfortunately it appears AF is here. Not a heavy flow so I figure that will happen tomorrow. Ughhhh. Oh Well there's always next cycle I guess.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- good luck with the doctor today. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - sorry to hear :( this cycle will be a fresh one and after the doctors appointment you had maybe you'll have better luck.:hugs: Hang in there.

Xan - thank you, their office doesn't open for hours and I'm finding it difficult to sleep:haha: I'm feeling fine, some nausea last night when I stayed up too late and my boobs are really sore but not complaining :)

Leetie - Any more progress with your temps or opks?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Fx you get your birthday wish!

Ttc - :hugs: hopefully the doctor will help get you your bfp .

Dragonfly - glad to hear your boobs are sore :haha: GL today! 

Lab - How are feeling?

As for the temps they are definitely up so I am 7 dpo today. Boobs are sore but that's normal for me after O. My LP has been 10 days except last cycle it was 5. But if it stays I should expect AF Thursday.


----------



## labgal

Sorry TTC :( But since you have gone to the doc hopefully they will be able to kickstart things for you! 

Xan, hoping you get a wonderful birthday gift! How are you doing? What dpo are you? 

Leetie - I'm hoping AF stays away for you!! Really want to see your bfp! 

AFM got a high fertility reading on my OPK yesterday so things are following the same pattern as last cycle, day wise. I'll do another this afternoon but probably won't get peak until tomorrow so I should O wednesday.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Glad to hear they're up! Fingers are tightly crossed for Thursday :)

Lab - That makes it nice when cycles stay around the same ranges, looking forward to you O'ing:happydance:


----------



## labgal

How are you feeling, Dragonfly? Did they say when your u/s will be? 

Sharing my salad addiction with you ladies, I've seriously ate this salad every day for the past two weeks: spring mix lettuce, crasins, pecans or walnuts and goat cheese. My poor DH has had to eat it ever night with me, but it's sooo good! No dressing necessary, it's super flavorful, but if you do want dressing a light balsamic works well! 

Anyone watch Game of Thrones ... ? I've read all the books thus far but also totally addicted to the show.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yes! They finally did call me back and I'm actually going in Monday afternoon for my u/s! I didn't expect them to see me that soon so I'm super excited, yet not sure what all we'll see since it's still really early.

Wow that salad sounds amazing, I'll be writing it down to give it a taste myself. I've found myself an addict of pasta salads this week, I went to costco and bought a crap ton of tortellini and peppers so I can start making them myself:dohh: I really need to join in on this Game of Thrones show, so many people watch it and I'm in the dark lol


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly- That's awesome you get an u/s already. I hope they are able to see something even though its early.

Lab - yay for almost O lol. The salad sounds good but I've never had goat cheese. Me and DH love Game of thrones. I haven't read the books mostly because I'm afraid if I read the books the show won't be as good same reason I didn't read the true blood series. We haven't started this season yet we like to let it build up on ON Demand then binge watch it.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- Leetie I hope you have some good news by Thursday!

Sorry TTc- hope April brings more than showers.

DH and I are into game of thrones. I haven't read the books- I can't really read something that dark. I can watch it, but something about reading it and hearing it in my head gives me the worst nightmares. We also like the binge watch, so we wait until the season is over. For now we're catching up with True Detective- creepy.


----------



## labgal

We binge watched True Detective - that was a great show! Really creepy! 

I don't blame you ladies for not reading the books - some parts of it are really exponentially more disturbing than what is even in the show. DH and I both read the series before it was on TV at all, and we both had to skip some sections because it was so sexually gross. I got DH a collection of George RR Martin's short stories and some of them are even more disturbing than that. Kind of makes you wonder about his psyche... 

Dragonfly, you are making me crave pasta salad! I may just have to get some now... one of my coworkers taught me a good way to roast red peppers that I've been meaning to try, so perfect opportunity! I can't wait for your u/s!!!

Leetie - have you ever had feta cheese? That's a type of goat cheese. Regular goat cheese is super soft and creamy, kind of like mozzarella but even more melty.


----------



## Leetie13

Some of the scenes on game of thrones are hard to watch. And Xan I understand about reading things that are dark and having the story actually in your head, for some reason it makes it more real. 

Lab- No I've never had feta cheese that I know of. DH says he doesn't like it but I don't know what he had it on. Have you O'd yet?

afm- FF changed my O date. My temp was really low this morning so it changed it to cd 25 but that actually makes more sense to me because I had cm around then. So I am only 3dpo.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - Ooh if the peppers work out, you must share with me how you do them! I'm a total novice and just either have them raw or toss them on a frying pan for a quick moment. We really need a grill...

Leetie - Bummer that FF changed your O date... but at least it does make sense to you rather than being totally random.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- just checking in here. Hope all is well with everyone, and Dragonfly, looking forward to your first ultrasound.

CD9 and strangely feeling first twinges of O. I'll probably O in a couple of days or so, which would be early, but not unheard of. Does anyone know if there is anything bad about O'ing very early?

Gearing up to go to a professional meeting in May. I used to love going to this every year, but now I am looking for a job and I have to be professional and I always feel on guard. Jobs in my field are very hard to get. I applied to a couple this year- one of the places I applied was not overly competitive but still received 100 applications for a single position! Other places got 200-400 applications. I made the initial cut at a couple of places, but didn't get an interview. This year my odds will be better (more experience) but everything is far from guaranteed.

The reason I bring this up is because the interviews for these positions will be exactly 9 months from now. I feel really torn because I have been working for a long time, putting in long days (and weekends) for this. I have moved cross country twice. And I love what I do and have had fun the whole time.

I have been following the idea that if it is meant to be, it will happen and everything else will work itself out (job- and baby- wise). But now with the vitamins and the idea of doing IVF in the summer/fall it seems less like nature taking its course. But I could be applying for jobs for the next 2 years- not getting any younger meanwhile. I can't really express my frustrations to DH without him feeling hurt, so I hope you ladies don't mind that I talk it out here...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey Xan, that's tough :hugs: Im on my phone so a long response is hard but lots of hugs and I know things always work out. Maybe you just have to play it by ear for now until you know what's best for you.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I know how you feel about "nature taking its course" . Sometimes I wonder if God wanted me to have a baby I would get pregnant naturally. But sometimes God chooses a path for us that we don't understand. Maybe that path involves medicine or surgery or maybe even adoption, we just have to keep faith that He knows what He is doing. You and dh need to discuss what's more important right now. Can you put off starting a family for a while or would it be too late. Or can you put off your career with hopes that you will find something after you have a baby. I am sorry that you have to make such a life changing decision. But we are always here for venting or opinions. Good luck.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Wow Xan sounds like you have your plate full of decisions to make. Of course you can vent here. Fortunately in my opinion we have all became friends and discussing our everyday lives is just as important as discussing TTC. I really hope things work out for you. Just know God is in control and things will happen on His time. Whether it be a job or a baby. That's the only thing that keeps me sane during this whole process. I figured I would have a baby while I'm doing my Master's program for teaching thinking I would've had a baby by now and been able to enjoy time with them before I start putting my degree to use next year. So far that hasn't happened but I just put my trust in God and know He's working it all out for me. I hope you can find comfort in that and ease your mind a little. 

AFM- I've had 5 long days of AF. Slow and steady AF at that lol. It hasn't reached my normal flow but it's been steady so no doubt it was AF. I had a big clot last night about the size of a golf ball maybe a tiny bit smaller. Normally I don't have those just tiny little stringy ones on occasion. Tomorrow is the big appointment with my new gyn. I'm super nervous but I'm excited too. Hopefully this leads me in the right direction to finding my bfp soon.


----------



## labgal

Xan, I completely feel your frustrations. DH and I have had this conversation, and we have a couple of friends who are in the same position. Everyone has their limits of how far they want to go, how much they can bear emotionally and, sadly, financially. I've been watching some of my friends who are going through IVF now who have basically been told there's almost no chance that they will be able to become pregnant. Many of her eggs are empty, I guess, but they keep going cycle after cycle. I couldn't do it. 

For me, clomid is basically my point. If it doesn't happen on it, I'm not going to go ahead with any other treatment. I don't want to go down that path and my DH is older anyway (43, turining 44 in Oct), so the risk of problems is greater the longer we spend (though I wouldn't tell him that - it would really hurt him to think he is too old). We'll just travel the world, take fabulous vacations and enjoy our life together and maybe move somewhere warmer. My best friend can't have children, anyway, and her 11+ year boyfriend doesn't want them either so they aren't going to adopt at anyway point, so I don't see myself as ever feeling "alone" or "passed by". Sometimes I feel somewhat selfish for that position - that it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if I can't conceive, but it would probably be worse if I had that devestating pressure. I hope that helps some... :hugs:

p.s. got my positive opk yesterday morning and def O'd in the middle of the night last night - it woke me up! It felt like the left side last month, which is the crappy side, but this time it felt like the right side, so fx!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Good luck at your new gyno! I'm sure everything will go great and look forward to hearing about it :)

Lab - Fingers are tightly crossed!! And I wouldn't let yourself feel selfish about your thoughts, I think everyone should have a set point rather than not.

I'm feeling a bit bummed out today, BIL's girlfriend, who I see as my own little sister found out today her dad has terminal cancer. They've been doing chemo and radiation for the last year or more and it's slowed it down a little bit, but they said all they can do now is make him comfortable. She's only 19 and my heart is shattered for her and her family. :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Great news Lab!! I have my fingers crossed for you!!

AFM- my doctors appt went good. Although now I'm a little confused. We discussed my endometriosis I thought I had at 13-14 but she seemed shocked it was that young and then she examined me and said all my lady parts are very mobile doesn't appear as if I have an scar tissue so she wants me to do some research and see exactly what happened through my laproscopy I had. I really thought I had endo but with all that happened today and then no signs of painful intercourse or severe painful periods she's curious. She said if I'm not pregnant by my 1yr date (June) she wants to see me back in July and we will take the next step. She helped ease my fears of being overweight and pregnant. She said being overweight and pregnant isn't really a problem the problem is when women are overweight and pregnant and gain tons of weight during the pregnancy. She said if I were to get pregnant we would want to keep my weight gain at less than 15lbs. She just told me so much stuff that really helped ease a lot of fears and questions. She said I'm doing everything right except I have to come off all my meds and no ibuprofen. I can only take tylenol and I have to steadily take a prenatal. Some of my meds can cause miscarriage as well as ibuprofen. Now I just take what I've learned today and continue on. I had a moment of breakdown because all the stuff was so overwhelming. DF tried to console me on the way home but I totally lost it lol. I'm better now though. Hope you ladies are doing good.


----------



## labgal

TTC, so glad your appointment went well! Strange about the endo confusion - did you maybe have dysplasia then that they went in for a lapro and removed? I know quite a few people who had to have that done. I've heard that painkillers of any kind can affect your cycle - I'm not even taking tylenol myself because I've read conflicting things that it can delay or hurt ovulation. I hope the meds you are stopping won't cause you more grief or frustration at all. 

Everyone deserves a complete breakdown at some point imo, I've had quite a few myself! Especially after the HSG. Doctors seem to bring that out more than anything. Wonderful that your DF is supportive and you can draw strength from each other! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC that's fantastic your appointment went well! And I like the sounds of your new gyno having a plan if you hit the 12 month mark, so wonderful. :hugs: So glad DF is there and giving you support. It was a lot to take in today, but it was a great appointment and you know it's possible and it will happen! Whether your gyno needs to be involved or if it happens naturally, it's going to happen!:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks so much ladies! I really don't know Lab. I called my mom and she even said they went in for exploratory surgery to see why I was having such bad lower stomach pains then the Dr told her he had found endo and had gotten it all but that it does come back. That's all she remembers. She's had brain tumors and such so she sometimes struggles with her memory. I have to find out how to access the records hmmmm. But thanks again. I'm feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hmm, I'm sure there's a way to find your old medical records, I'm just not sure how. Do you remember where you had the procedure done? Maybe that would be a place to start.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- thank you for all your understanding. I'm lucky to have you all here :)

TTC- good luck, hope you have a good appt.

Labgal, I think it's selfish to insist on kids if you aren't convinced. I want kids if possible, but yeah, DH is a bit older (just turned 41), so I understand. It is a personal decision so whatever feels right.

Dragonfly, I'm sorry for your friend. I hope she has some quality time with her dad and comes to term with everything. My dad is currently going through radiation and, though they are very optimistic, nothing is guaranteed. One of the reasons I am feeling more pressure is because I want my daughter (or son) to know my dad. My dad and I are two of a kind- he called me today to be the first to say happy birthday so that he could be the first.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I'm sorry to hear about your BIL's girlfriend's dad. My thoughts are with her and her family. 

Ttc - so glad your appointment went well and your doctor sounds nice.I hope you find your records so you know for sure what the surgery was for.

Lab - yay for O!

Xan - Happy Birthday! 

AFM 6 dpo my temps have been low for being past O. If I can figure it out I will post my chart instead of trying to explain if not I will attempt to explain what it looks like lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - That's so sweet of your dad, you sound like peas in a pod :) I'll be keeping him in my prayers that the radiation goes well.

Leetie - If you get around to it, do post your chart so we can have a peak :)


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry TTC- I always respond before refreshing my screen- glad everything went well and you are getting some answers :)


----------



## Leetie13

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/48e6b7/

I don't know if this link will work or not. My temp was up this morning but you can look and see how it was low for a few days.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - so sorry to hear. I'll be keeping your family in my thoughts. 

Xan - you sound like my dad and myself. Everyone always says I am just like him; we have the same sense of humor, expressions and all; people even say that we look like one another even though I am adopted. 

My father's sickness is also why I am more "motivated" ttc; I'd like him to be able to see and interact with his grandchild while he still can. Though my father's disease will strip him of his mind - so depressing, because he is really brilliant - mine has alzheimer's disease. I watched my grandmother (his mother) succumb to it, and it makes me sick thinking about the future - so I just try to live in the present with him, making memories while we can. 

Happy birthday! 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Happy birthday! :flower:

Leetie - Wow your temps are going a little crazy. On the bright side, they've stayed above the cover line so that is :thumbup: and they're on the rise so that's double good. 

Lab - I'm sorry about your father's alzheimers.

afm: I think I'm developing a painful uti, go figure on Easter weekend so my doctors office and the local pharmacy are closed :( I'm not sure what to do really... I may end up calling the after hours nurse in hopes of getting a prescription written for a pharmacy in the next city over... I'd rather not go to the er if I don't have to.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- Happy Belated Birthday hun!! My dad does that exact same thing. He calls me at midnight on my bday so he can be the first one. I've always been a daddy's girl so it always makes me feel special. 
Lab-Sorry to hear about your dad. It's always so sad to hear about that. DF works in an assisted living facility and they are all dementia patients. I don't know how he does it. It would eat me up but he loves being a nurse. 
Dragonfly- I'm not sure I've ever had a UTI but I hope you can get it taken care of. 

AFM- I've got a strange question. My new gyn didn't do a pap yesterday because the family dr did it the week before but she did check me out, like felt inside and stuff that's how she seen that I don't seem to have any scar tissue because she moved all that stuff around. Well anyways do any of you know if she would've used any lube or put anything in me? I'm asking because today I've had a lot and I mean A LOT of cm. I'm on CD6. I didn't think I should be having cm like this now. I took a shower last night and went to the bathroom many times but the cm is consistently coming back. I thought AF was back or that I peed myself LOL.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- so sorry that your dad has Alzheimer's. I've heard they have better and better treatments all the time and hope that his progression is slow.

Dragonfly- sorry about the UTI. Hope you feel better. Have you ever tried those pills they sell at the pharmacy that turn your urine orange. I always rely on those if I can't get to the dr right away.

TTC- I think they use lube, but it's weird that it's coming back...

AFM- thanks for all the birthday wishes. I had a great day and even found a bathing suit I liked. If that's not a birthday miracle, I don't know what is!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm so sorry to hear about your dad he will be in my prayers. How are you feeling TTC wise?

Dragonfly - I hope you can get the uti cleared up fast if thats what it is. I've only had one once and I was miserable.

Xan - I'm glad you had a good birthday and woohoo to finding a swimsuit. I got one a couple years ago I love and I know I won't be able to find one like it again.

AFM my temp was back down this am but still above cover. AF should show Tuesday and today I just felt like she was close I woke up with a bad headache and a little moody.


----------



## Leetie13

Oh Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - They usually use lube, but that is strange.

Xan - Exiting! I love finding perfect swim suits, truly a rare occasion :)

Leetie - I'm still hoping for you and your temp is still above the cover line!

afm: Spent Easter in urgent care, wasn't all that fun. Turns out I don't have a uti, they tested my urine and couldn't find anything wrong with it. They did an outside pelvic exam and the dr didn't find anything that had her worried so they don't know what's causing the pains. She said it could just be baby growing. Tomorrow's my u/s so I'm praying baby's in the right place and growing perfectly and that there's nothing wrong.

Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hope you get to see the baby today good luck!


I'm pretty sure AF will be here soon my temp was lower this morning barely above cover.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I'm sorry about your temps, still holding some hope though :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hope you ladies had a Happy Easter! Sorry leetie. Hope AF stays away. Hope everything went well with the u/s dragonfly!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The u/s was amazing! Sorry I didn't update you ladies asap! I was so pooped out by the time we got home.

We got to see our little baby! The size of a pea and definitely doesn't look like a baby, but it was still magical. We saw the sac and the fetal pole, and she pointed out a flickering on the screen - when she said it was baby's heartbeat I cried with happy.:cloud9: DH was of course his calm self and only gave tiny smiles, but when that heartbeat was fluttering he kept squeezing my hand. They also took pictures of my kidneys and ovaries, I'm hoping something will explain the pains I felt over the weekend. Today the nurse is supposed to call me with the results of how everything is looking and what the next step is. They said the heart rate was 125 and that it's good so I'm thrilled and can't wait until we're able to hear it!
 



Attached Files:







20140421_150835.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - That is amazing I'm so happy you got to see your baby and the heartbeat!


----------



## labgal

Yay Dragonfly! That's so awesome! I hope your pains are subsiding! 

Leetie - has AF stayed away? I'm hoping so. 

TTC - I know they typically do use lube when doing those tests; when I had my HSG I had lots of gross lube coming out for a couple of days. Do you still have it? 

AFM 6 DPO and really nothing to report. DH and I did a lot of yard work this weekend and I kind of strained my neck, and all my muscles are killing me to the point where I feel a bit sick, so now I feel like I ruined my chances at having a BFP this month... hopefully not, but I know they say being overly strenuous is a big no :/


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - they used tons of lube on me yesterday so I'm leaking out a bunch. Sorry tmi lol, but that'd probably what's going on with you as well.

Lab - I don't think a ton of year work will harm your chances. I would take it easy the rest of the two but I think at 6dpo you're alright. :hugs: keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

That's amazing Dragonfly! So glad to hear it went well.
Lab- After all the I didn't know I was pregnant shows I've watched I think you're fine lol. But take it easy so u don't push things!!

AFM- I got my test results in the mail. Everything was normal except my thyroid. I have to go back for more blood work. Tons of thoughts and worries wondering through my head. Also what I thought was cm is gone so I would say it was lube I just didn't know it would be there so long lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh goodness, when I went in for one of my blood draws the tech was going ape shit over how a 14 year old had a baby that morning freaking out she didn't know she was pregnant and the parents were in total denial that the girl had been pregnant:dohh: Good gravy people!

TTC - So happy to hear everything was normal, aside from the thyroid. Thyroid issues are so common and can be treated so try not to stress:hugs: They'll get it taken care of. As for the lube, that's why I loved the preseed we started using. It doesn't make me feel gross and gunky for days on end lol. Last time I had a pap I asked my doctor to use my own lube:rofl:


----------



## xanzaba

So happy for you dragonfly- beautiful little sticky bean!

Lab, I'm sure the fresh air makes up for any intense yard work. 6dpo is early anyway to worry about implantation :)

:hugs: TTC- getting your thyroid in check will definitely help! Do you know what was off? They treat a sluggish thyroid (high TSH, low T4) with thyroid supplements, a little pill first thing in the morning. Nothing scary at all.

AFM- pretty sure I ovulated yesterday (day 14). EWCM, temps, and O pains converge on the same thing. Pretty happy with that because recently I've been ovulation day 12-13. DH got it in my mind that anything different is probably a good thing.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- I know! Some of those stories just amaze me, I'm like how in the heck! Especially women that have twins. It just doesn't make sense to me. And LOL that's funny about using your own lube. Never tried preseed. 

Xan-I have to go back and give blood again before I know my levels. They just said it was abnormal. I really don't know which is which but my parents have one where they began the pill and lost weight. So I'm guessing that's what I would have but I don't know anything yet. I did go read about it and seen that thyroid problems can cause fertility issues. Guess that's why my gyn wanted those results from the family dr. Hopefully everything will get worked out soon. Thanks for easing my mind. I just begin to worry when I hear things aren't normal lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - like everyone said I'm sure your fine but try to take it easy now. 

Ttc - I hope you get results for your thyroid and everything is fine, if not like Xan said treating it is usually simple.

Xan -yay for O being on CD 14!

AFM - AF showed yesterday but I'm ok. Since temping, it doesn't shock me when she arrives so I don't get as upset. But my LP was only 9 days.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Hooray for O! My fingers and toes are crossed so tight.

TTC - I'm sure what ever is making your thyroid level not normal is a simple fix :) I have plenty of friends who have thyroid issues and they take a small pill every day and one of them had a baby last year!

Leetie - :hugs: Sorry that af showed, I wonder why your lp was so short. Maybe just a weird cycle. I'm hoping it's an early start to a better one!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! I had blood drawn today so now I just wait and see what they do next. Sorry AF found you Leetie. I'm not sure why the LP was so short. Hopefully it's just a one time thing. That's one of the things my dr talked to me about because I was worried that 12 days wasn't enough and she said 12-16 days is what is normal. I can't remember if vitex helps with that or no. Hopefully next cycle works itself out and brings a bfp!!


----------



## Leetie13

My LP has been consistently 10 days except the cycle before last it was 5 days but I'm not 100% convinced I O'd even though FF says I did. Vitex is supposed to help I've been taking it regularly for 3 months and it doesn't seem to be changing anything. I was taking 800mg. I'm going to try 1200mg. They reccomend 1000mg but the ones I have in pill form are 400 each but I don't think it can hurt you. DH has an appt. With a urologist may 7th but I'm not sure if its just a consult or they are doing an SA because they didn't give him any instructions so I want him to call to make sure.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yeah I would say it couldn't hurt. I would try the 1200. Have you discussed the short LP with the dr? I wonder if there's something else that could help. I had been taking vitex to regulate my periods. I haven't taken it in months though. I kept forgetting lol. 

AFM- I just got the call back from my dr and my thyroid is underactive. I will start taking meds today and get rechecked in 90 days. Although I just read that with having underactive thyroid if you get pregnant you have to get checked frequently because you need a lot more once you become pregnant. Scary stuff because if you don't stay on top of it your child can be developmentally delayed. AHHHH!!


----------



## labgal

TTC - in a way, it's good news about your thyroid. Once they fix that it should seriously improve your conception. I know someone who tried for well over a year, then had her thyroid checked, she got on meds and in a couple of months she was preg! I hope that happens for you! 

Leetie - sorry AF shows. It's good DH is seeing someone - are you as well? 

What's going on, Dragonfly, Xan? 

AFM... I'm like a horrible monster the past couple of days. I am completely beyond pissed about *everything* - the wrong look, some words phrased "funny" - I turn into a screaming psychopath. I'm even pissed about being pissed. I went completely berserk on DH last night at any slight point of disagreement or tension, which is very out of character for me. I tend to be the "let things go as quickly as possible" type. I know it must be the hormones/clomid situation. I have no s/e other than being a nutjob, no sore breasts, cramps or anything. Hopefully I'll wake up on the right side of the bed tomorrow...


----------



## Leetie13

ttc- hopefully the thyroid medicine will help get you your bfp! I havent been to a doctor yet but hopefully soon.

lab- sorry your not feeling like yourself. I hope your better today I hate when my emotions make me irrational I know I am being moody but I cant help it. Hopefully your dh is understanding like mine lol. 

xan- how are you?

dragonfly - when you went for your ultrasound did they tell you your due date? i cant remember if you said it or not.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- ttc, I've been on thyroid medication for a few months now, and I really feel better even though I didn't realize that anything was wrong. Sorry if TMI, but I used to get constipated and bloated, especially around O. Also, I hwould get sick or get infections all of the time. This year, I've only had the flu once and no other colds etc. So, hopefully this will be good for ttc and good for you!

Turns out I haven't O'ed yet but definitely feeling that it is happening today. I hope it's good that I'm O'ing later, I've read that vitex (in the vitamins) can prolong your cycles if they are on the shorter side.

In other news, I had a little set back with other doctors- they want me to have another set of tests over the next couple of weeks. The cardiologist I saw mentioned that I shouldn't be ttc'ing until I get the go ahead from all the doctors. First time I heard anything about holding off.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - sorry yesterday you weren't feeling your best, I hope today is going much better!

TTC - Glad they've figured it out with your thyroid and are going to take care of it! I hope it brings your bfp :)

Xan - I'm sorry to hear one doctor wants you to hold off on ttc, did they say why they feel you should wait? I hope that if you do have to wait a little bit that it's only a short while and they give you the green light fast.

Leetie - Right now I'm due December 15th :) 

afm: Had my first prenatal appt, not too thrilled with my current doc. My "pre conception" visit was way more personal than this. DH and I basically filled out papers, they gave me a sheet of paper saying what I could/could not eat and when I asked questions they said to read the info the gave me. So not pleased.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope the doctors are just being cautious about waiting and everything be fine. 

Dragonfly - that would be awesome to have the baby before Christmas and get to spend the holiday together. Doctors should always be prepared to answer a million questions especially with first time moms. I would be irritated too.

AFM - I think AF is about gone yay!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - when is your next doctors appointment? You should express your concern over the cardiologists comment on ttc. As Leetie said, I too hope they're just being overly cautious.

Leetie - Yay! Go away af :)

We told DH's parents and brother the news and there was much jumping up and down and hugs.<3 Truly do love my in laws. Baby's edd is Dec 15th so hopefully baby wont be *too* late and come right at Christmas.:haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks again ladies! 
Xan- I've noticed constipation and bloating too. Hopefully the meds will help that. Not sure how long it takes to get in your system. Today is day 3. I have to get in the habit of taking it as soon as I wake up because they told me no food for an hour and I can't take the prenatals until 4 hours later. Totally craziness. Is that how you have to take it too? My parents weren't told those restrictions. 
Dragonfly- that's so awesome! Makes me sad because I know that won't happen for me. DF being Nigerian and me being white they won't accept me but it's something I've gotten over, it used to REALLY bother me. 

AFM- I'm on cd14. So hopefully within the next week I will O. I'm remembering my gyn giving me a "warning" since I'm so short and DF is tall that I will more than likely have a big baby lol. Just hit me as funny. If people only knew the things that stumble around in my head lmbo.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I'm sorry they haven't accepted you, I hope that someday they will but I'm glad you're able to put it behind you and know that just you and DF matter.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks! It makes it a lot easier now that his sisters accept me and they are very nice to me so that does help me. One of his sisters dates a white man now too.


----------



## labgal

Sorry TTC, that must be difficult. I'm sure that in time they will come to see you as your DF does! My DH father passed away 16 years ago and his mother is MIA so I have no in-laws. All you can do is keep your heart open and some day they will reciprocate. 

How is everyone doing today? How are your symptoms dragonfly? 

AFM 11 dpo, expecting to start spotting tomorrow. I feel anxious and kind of like I am coming down with a UTI... which would be just awesome. Have the mildest of breast tenderness that started yesterday but I'm not looking in to any symptoms.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, I'm sorry about your in laws, but it's wonderful that your sister in laws are coming around. Hopefully they bring in laws around as well.

Dragonfly, December 15 will be a little sagittarius ! Don't know how much stock you put into horoscopes, but DH and my mother in law are both Sagittariuses, and they are wonderful. Level headed, generous if a bit proud. I figure there are so many things we don't understand and sometimes horoscopes seem to fit.

Labgal, fx!

AFM- just got back from a weekend trip to Philadelphia, had a great time. Nice to get away from everything. 

As for why they want me to hold off on TTC, they want to make sure I don't have a heart problem that could make being pregnant dangerous. Plus I have to get a bunch of tests that might be dangerous for a developing a fetus. 

But, I am 3dpo now, so...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My boobs seem a little bigger today, which got me giddy:blush: I did pretty well ms wise until I was in the store - no shopping done today, DH will have to do it.

TTC - I'm happy to hear that his sisters accept you:thumbup: In time I'm sure his parents will as well.

Labgal - Fingers are crossed as well as my toes! I hope you don't get a uti, those are so uncomfortable :(

Xan - I used to read horoscopes like crazy, then fell out of them I guess:shrug: That sounds like my husband, although he's a Taurus, but if they're like daddy I'd be so tickled :)

Yikes that is scary about the possibility of heart problems, I'll be keeping you in prayers that it's not the case. I'm praying the best for you Xan!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm sorry about your in laws I hope they come around soon, but if they don't its their loss especially when you have a baby.

Lab - Fingers super crossed!

Xan - I am praying that you don't have anything wrong and you get a bfp soon.

Dragonfly - sorry ms has hit you I hope it doesn't last long.

AFM - AF is gone woohoo!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Woohoo for af being gone Leetie! Let the fun being :winkwink:

I had a scary moment today. At work I had a horrible headache when I got home it got worse to the point I could see a vein in my forehead twitching, then my heart started pounding all out of wack :( I took some tylenol and laid down and my headache is doing quite a bit better and my heart rates calmed down but my goodness it was scary:nope: Any of you ladies have that happen before?


----------



## labgal

Xan, I really hope that there's nothing wrong; it's always good to rule things out but so stressful going through all that. :hugs: 

Dragonfly - I get migraines so I can sympathize with the horrible headache. A really bad one I can even feel my teeth throbbing; usually makes me feel sick. It's crazy the havoc they can wreck on the body! I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, I used to get migraines. The first week of my new job just out of college, when I was trying to be as grown-up as possible, I had to go to the nurse because I wanted to find a place to lie down in the dark. When she said I should go home, I started crying because I couldn't imagine taking public transport home! Finally, she called someone to drive me home and I felt like such a failure at being a grown-up. Fortunately they are much rarer for me now, though I get them about once a year and they are not as strong.

AFM- A bit of good news on the non-ttc front. They did an ultrasound of my kidneys and they are fine. I am slowly ruling out problems in each of my body parts!


----------



## xanzaba

BTW- labgal, have to ask. No news is good news?


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hope you don't get any more scary headaches. I've never had a super bad migraine but occasionally I will get a headache and think it will go away on its own it gets worse and I have to take something and lay down for a little.

Xan - glad your kidneys are good. 

Lab - how are you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Goodness if that's a migraine I never want one again, that was horrible and scary yesterday!

Xan - That's awful! As terrible as it may have felt I'm glad someone was able to drive you home then, and even when we've got our big girl undies on shit hits the fan:haha: Glad to hear they don't happen too often anymore. Yay for kidneys being great! Now praying the rest of what they're checking is lovely too :)

Lab - I hope you're doing good, we're at 12dpo! :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- that sounds terrible!
Lab-I hope AF is staying away!!
Xan- great that the kidneys are good, hope they clear you for ttc again soon. 

AFM- my new thyroid med is NOT being very nice to me. I'm so sick all the time and I feel like crying most days. I think I'm gonna call the dr tomorrow. I'm supposed to take it then I can eat 30 mins later. So I tried that, nauseated. The next day I waited an hour, nauseated. Fast forward to today waited 6 hours I still feel so nauseated I just wanna ball up and go to sleep. I surely hope that's not why they say you lose weight on the meds.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- sorry to hear the thyroid meds are being nasty. I am on a really low dose (25 mcg) and haven't had any side effects, but I've heard they can make you nauseous. Hopefully the side effects will wear down soon or the doctor can titrate your dose.

Thanks for the well wishes. I really love my doctor- she calls the day of tests or the next day to let me know that everything was okay, and if I have any questions she gets back to me right away. It's great to have a doctor that realizes that you are a person :) My last doctor sent a letter one month after your results came in.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I'm sorry you're so ill :( I wonder if your body is just adjusting to the dosage they gave you. Definitely give your doctor a call, I hope this passes quickly.

Xan - That's excellent you have a caring doctor, I swear it's hard to come by anymore!


----------



## labgal

Xan - glad your kidneys are good! One by one... I'm sorry you have to go through so many tests, though. 

TTC - that sounds awful. I would call my doc if I was having those horrible side effects of the meds. I hope there are other medications you can take that won't give you such nausea. 

How are Leetie and Dragonfly doing today? :) 

Nothing to report. I can't help but feel my body is messing with me and I will get some horrible, torrential AF tomorrow since I haven't had any spotting. But she's due tomorrow so we'll see what it brings.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - my fingers and toes are staying crossed! I'll be stalking here firs thing tomorrow too :)

afm: Left work two hours early today from feeling ill, mostly just insane heartburn but I wasn't sure if I was going to hold lunch down or not so I told my boss I'm not getting work done and I didn't want to waste their time so now I'm home and in pjs.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! 
Xan I'm on 50mcg. I think it's too high of a dose. I have to call tomorrow. I spent most of the day sick and in bed but tomorrow I'm calling. Your doctor sounds so awesome!!

Lab- I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!! Fingers and toes crossed super duper tight!!! 

Dragonfly- Sorry you weren't feeling so great, glad you got to slip into pjs though! I love when it's that time of the day lol. 

AFM- The good thing about the meds is I do seem to have energy. I pounded out 10,000 steps in 85 mins tonight lol. I had to do something to forget the nausea. I really have to call the dr tomorrow. I've tried to suck it up and deal with it but I can't any longer, it's terrible!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope they will lower your dose so you feel better, but I'm glad it seems to be giving you more energy.

Xan - that's great you have a good caring doctor. I wish all doctors seen people more as people instead of just another patient.

Lab - I will be praying all day that AF stays away.

Dragonfly - I hope your feeling better today. I get heartburn rarely but when I do I feel like I could vomit acid and it will actually make my throat super sore. Hopefully yours won't last long or you can find something to control it.


----------



## labgal

I got my BFP, guys!!! I can't believe it!! I don't have time to upload pic atm because DH and I are off work together and have to get my dad a birthday gift amongst other things - and he's at my hip! But I didn't want to leave you all hanging... will post probably this weekend! Going to get a digi just to see the word, I think. Still have to call the doc office... eek!


----------



## Leetie13

Oh my goodness lab! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab that's wonderful news!!! Congratulations:dance:! Seeing the word on a digi is so exciting :)

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Omg!!!! Congrats Lab!!! Can't wait to see the pic. Yay!!! Another one of us got a bfp. Hopefully it will happen for all of us soon enough.

AFM I'm waiting on the dr to call back about the new med. I'm laying here having the worst tummy pains. Not a good day for me!! :nope:


----------



## labgal

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/IMG_20140501_191250_zps60230ed2.jpg ... the pic... I hope it works! I had to just retake the pic because the original was over exposed... but it really only took a minute to show up! I was shocked! I still am!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Wow what a beautiful line! Can't wait to see the digital. How did you tell dh?


Ttc - sorry your tummy hurts, hope you heard back from the doctor.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Your line is beautiful!! Love how fast it came up too :) I'm so happy for you!!:happydance: Yes, tell us how you told hubby!

TTC - I hope your tummy is feeling better and that your doctor gave you a call back. Have you tried peppermint tea? I always sip on that when my stomach hurts and it definitely helps.


----------



## xanzaba

Woohoo, Lab! That was fast :) Glad all those clomid symptoms were not for nothing!


----------



## labgal

TTC - I hope your stomach is feeling better! Hear back from the doc yet? 

How many DPO are you now, Xan? 

How are things with you, Leetie? 

If I had tested early it definately would have come up. I did the test, brushed my teeth and the line was there! As for telling DH, we were both off work and it was about 7:30 in the morning. I came back to bed and I kissed his cheek and said, "baby, we're going to have a baby!" he flailed out of his sleepiness and was so excited, I haven't seen him look so excited, really, which was so great. We couldn't go back to sleep after that! 

My U/S is in 7 weeks - June 19th :dance:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab- Aw I love that your dh's is so excited. Yay u/s I hope those 7 weeks fly bye. Do you feel like there could be twins?
I'm good CD 11 so I still have a while until O. I have been looking into insurances. I signed up on the market place to get it and since I don't have any credit I don't exist to them even though they have my s.s number so they needed a copy of my drivers license. So I sent it to them and never heard anything then about over a week later I get a letter saying they need a copy of my license. So I called them the last day before it closed and they lady was confused and made me start the application all over and they needed tax info and dh wasn't home I said I would call back and he didn't get home until late so I missed the deadline and there isn't anything they can do until November. So I got a hold of a broker and he has been looking into things for me. So hopefully I can at least get short term insurance. I really do not want to wait until November.


----------



## labgal

Ugh, leetie, that's so frustrating! I really don't know why open enrollment periods work the way they do... Is paying out of pocket any option? Maybe you can call a doc, see what their fees are and if they cut any breaks for people who don't have insurance. I know some places do that. I don't know anything about short term insurance, unfortunately... I wish I could advise better! 

I think my U/S is actually MAY 19th, I think I was just so excited on the phone I wasn't really listening at all... I'm calling the office back to check... d'oh.

EDIT: Yep, it is May 19th. Silly me!


----------



## Leetie13

Labgal- I called a gyno a few months ago and the girl who answered gave me a number to call for women's select insurance and I didn't qualify because I don't have a child. Ironic because that's what I want it for. I hope the broker can find something out for me. Wow may 19th see those a 7weeks did fly lol. I know a few of us have anniversaries in may do you?


----------



## labgal

Leetie, I really hope there are some options and you can get some kind of insurance soon! Our anniversay is May 18th - when is yours?


----------



## Leetie13

Aw a day before your u/s how cool. Mine is the 17th a day before yours lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Happy anniversaries ladies!


Lab- ultrasound in 2 weeks. Eek!!! So exciting :)

Leetie, sorry you missed the deadline for open enrollment. Hopefully they'll figure something out for you :hugs:

Leetie and TTC- how are your niece and SIL and their babies. Hope moms and babies are doing well.


I'm 7dpo today, my boobs are killing me and I'm pretty tired. We'll see, been here before so I don't want to get excited.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab- what an awesome line!! I was like wow your u/s is the day after my bday but then u changed it to may 19th lol. Pretty cool that it's the day after your anniversary. 

Leetie- Sorry it worked out that way for you! That's actually how I was able to get insurance. I'm still not sure how I even signed up. I don't remember doing anything that would ensure I got insurance then when the insurance cards came in the mail I thought it was junk and almost threw it away lol. Luckily, WA state offers insurance for low income and you don't have to have a child to qualify. In GA I was always turned down because I didn't have a child. 

AFM- my dr did call back and she called me in phenergan to help with the nausea so I had a much better day today. She said unfortunately the med can cause nausea while my body is adjusting to it. Also, I've been using an app that came with my new phone. 3 days and 10,000 steps a day my legs hurt so bad I want to crawl instead of walking but unfortunately I would probably be stuck on the floor lmbo. I'm still waiting to O. Hopefully it happens soon, noticing my cm beginning to change so that's a good thing!!


----------



## Liz_N

Congrats Labgal!!


----------



## labgal

It's so neat our anniversaries are close, Leetie! Congrats to you guys! 

Those are good symptoms, Xan. I really hope you get your BFP this month! 

TTC - glad the docs were able to call in something for your sickness and you had a better day yesterday. Hopefully your body adjusts soon and you get a bfp as a result - then you'll be stuck with the nausea anyway ;) 

How are you, Dragonfly? 

Thanks, Liz :) How are you?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan -I know how you feel about symptoms , but my fingers are crossed and I'm praying for you.

Ttc- 10,000 steps a day great job! That's good your doc gave you something for the nausea and your feeling better.

Lab - That is cool our anniversaries are close, I think dragonfly has an anniversary this month also. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## labgal

I think she does too... I want to say it's either the week before or the week after ours, but I can't remember. Dragonfly? :) 

I can tell this baby is going to be a troublemaker already! I've been getting a flip floppy stomach/nausea if I don't eat something small every two hours on the dot, which I have to choke down - but I can only eat something small, otherwise I blow up like a blimp, but I feel better once it's in my stomach. Other than that some low back pain that I can stretch out but no cramps at all to speak of, just this full/bloaty situation. 

Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Leetie13

I hope your nausea stays controllable. I've heard the bloat at the beginning can be really annoying since it's early for maternity pants but jeans are uncomfortable. I think I'm CD 12 O should be not this week coming up but the week after sometime.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Boob pain sounds exciting to me, fingers super crossed.

TTC - Glad your doctor called back and was able to prescribe something to help you feel better while you're body adjusts to the thyroid meds.

Lab - Sounds like we can be bloat buddies:rofl: My bloat has been so bad I haven't worn jeans since my bfp. I'm living in yoga pants except when I wear slacks for work. Definitely keep up the eating! I've noticed the moment I begin to have a tiny bit of hunger if I don't eat asap I get nauseous. 

I'm with you ladies in May anniversaries! Ours is the 22nd :)
Feeling fluish today, although I know it's not the flu lol. I just want to nap and feel woozy/exhausted. Next Thursday DH and I have two consultations back to back with different midwives, hoping one of them will be a great match that we can work with so I can leave this crappy OB.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hope your feeling better today. That's great you get to meet some midwives I hope they are a lot better than your OB.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- good luck with the midwives! Hopefully one will stick (ha ha- tww humor...)

9dpo, boobs still sore. Temps still high. Not out until the witch catches me :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha gotta love ttc humor :winkwink:

Your chart is looking good, Xan!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - fingers crossed those temps stay nice and high!


----------



## xanzaba

One other "symptom"- today, lying on the sofa, I could suddenly feel my own heartbeat. If the cardiologist last week hadn't have asked me about them last week, I would have had no idea what it was, but I guess it's a palpitation. Never had one before, so of course I looked it up and some women report having palpitations as an early pregnancy sign.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - hmm that could be a symptom especially if you've never had them before. I forgot to reply you asked about my neice , her and baby are doing good. Its amazing how fast babies change and grow in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan I've definitely been having heart palpitations from the start! Ick I'm even having them this morning. Fingers super crossed! You're chart is still looking good :thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yay for sore boobs Xan!! Looking good for a bfp!!

Dragonfly- hope you find a great midwife and can do without the OB. Sorry that the OB isn't a good fit for u. 

AFM- I'm pretty sure O is coming soon. My boobs are starting to be tender. Yay for O!!


----------



## labgal

Fx for you, Xan! Sounds like promising symptoms! 

TTC - yay for O! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Yay for O! Hope it happens very soon :)

Lab - How are you feeling?


----------



## xanzaba

Hey TTC- go O! Is that early for you? Maybe the pills are already working? That would be nice...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! It's about right on time Xan. At least I think so lol. I browsed my charts but don't really remember. I took n an opk and it wasn't quite positive yet so possibly today. We bd yesterday and hopefully today too. Poor DF works night shifts and he came home and crashed. He doesn't realize there's no time for sleeping lol. Dragonfly and lab if you don't mind me asking what were your bd schedules like? I've seen some on 2 off 1 and some every other day so I'm curious.


----------



## labgal

Ugh, I have strep throat. Can't swallow at all and making my sickness worse. So annoyed... At least I get to spend the day resting but I have to take 10 days of amox; doc says its not harmful and I looked up on doc Google and seems to be safe so I'm not too worried... I guess pg can give you low immunity. 

TTC - yay for o! We bd every other day except when I got my positive opk we bd twice that day... It was kind of funny because after dh said "oh yeah, you're definitely pregnant now!" ... Lol. 

Xan how are things? 

And hows Leetie?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - yay I hope you get a positive opk today!

Lab - aw I'm sorry you have strep throat. I hope the medicine gets rid of it fast. I'm good thanks for asking just waiting for O as usual and to hear from the insurance broker.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Glad O is coming right on time! To be truthful our bd schedule the month we got pregnant was ridiculous and not according to my "plans":rofl: We bd once 5 days before O and once again 2 days before O. And the 2 days before O was a morning bd, which we usually don't do so I'm calling that our lucky timing! And like Lab, that was the day I got my +opk

Xan - Your chart is still looking fab! How are you?

Lab - I'm sorry you have strep! How awful! I hope you're feeling better asap and glad to hear you'll be spending the day resting, should take a few days to relax. Amox is just fine in pregnancy so definitely don't worry :)

Leetie - I hope the insurance broker has good things to say. Come on O!:happydance: How far away do you think you are?


----------



## xanzaba

Lab I hope you feel better- strep is no fun!

I hate the wait! How come four days in tww can feel so long when four days of vacation fly by? Not fair! Fortunately work is busy now so I keep myself occupied. This morning I woke up at 3:30, nervous about oversleeping and missing a doctor appointment. So I sort of went back to sleep, but I was convinced my temps were going to be wonky. Not so much :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I haven't heard from the broker yet I will probably call him tomorrow, I feel like I'm being a pain in the butt calling but he sucks at calling back. Last cycle O was on CD 25 the 2 cycles before were CD 28 I am on CD 15 so either next Friday or the following Monday. Unless it happens sooner which would be great :) how are you feeling today?

Xan - so true about vacation going fast and when your waiting for something days drag on. Your temps are looking good glad waking up early didn't make a difference. I hate when I wake up 2 hours before and can't fall asleep right away.

DH has an appointment with the urologist tomorrow. Its just a consult but hopefully we can get an SA scheduled. Even though I'm sure he's fine it would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

LOL at your DH Lab. 
Thanks for sharing ladies. I've read that too much bd'ing isn't bad as long as DF doesn't have a low count. So he will be busy until I get the smiley hehe. 
Hope you feel better soon Lab. 
Xan- you are so right, time slows down when you are waiting on something. 

AFM- I have a VERY positive dollar tree opk and a negative digital opk lol. Loves to keep me guessing. I would say maybe the dollar tree one is more sensitive and the smiley is coming soon. Boobs are so very sore so it won't be long.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I'm hoping you O sooner than later! But at least somewhat regular :) Best of luck at DH's urologist appointment tomorrow.

TTC - Get your bd on girl :winkwink: And definitely again once the digi smiles at ya!

afm: I spoke too soon when I said ms was lightening, I may have had two days of bliss but that was all. It's back with evil vengeance tonight that my anti sick pills are barely touching on it, so now I'm just watching Gladiator while propped up on a million pillows in hopes of dozing off with enough time before work in the morning.:haha:


----------



## labgal

Aww dragonfly! I hope you feel better! I was watching some of that on TV the other day, too, hehe. My MS comes and goes too - I had a couple of days where I was kind of concerned because I wasn't super symptomy then got whacked last night and this morning with ridiculous nausea. Trying so hard to not get sick because my throat is so inflamed...

TTC - I'd go with the digi for sure, I think they are more accurate. 

Leetie - good luck with DH appointment! 

Xan - I know what you mean about the wait. How many dpo now?? How are your temps?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry lab, I hope you start feeling better soon too. This morning's been tough, I took an anti sick med my dr prescribed but I'm still feeling awful and I have to leave in 45 minutes so I'm nibbling on bread lol

Haha that's funny Gladiator was on tv too, I saw they popped it on Netflix and it's a good not pay attention movie:haha:

Xan - Fingers still crossed that your temps are up


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - ugh opks are so confusing. I've never had a positive and my sister who is trying for another baby has had a positive for 4 days. Just BD until it turns negative lol GL!

Dragonfly - oh I hope you your ms calms back down. I think feeling like your going to throw up is worse than actually doing it.

Lab - not you too, especially on top of your sore throat. I hope it goes away and you feel better soon. 

Xan - how are you today?


DH's appointment was good. They did a quick physical and she said everything looked and felt good. And she ordered an SA. We can't BD for 3 days and he does the sample at home and we take it to a lab and drop it off. Were doing that Friday morning and we should know next week. The only thing he is complaining about is no Bding for 3 days lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, Lab, hope the ms stays under control and lab, I hope you aren't actually sick (that sounds painful!).

Went to bed early last night and was awake early this morning again- 4:30. My temps are still okay, trying to tell myself that going from 98.7 to 98.5 didn't mean anything, especially after waking up horribly early. Speaking of early wakings, that's not a sign, is it? Lol! 12 dpo today (~15 day luteal) so still a bit to go. If my temps crash, they should usually do so by 12-13dpo.


----------



## labgal

Leetie my DH was the same way with his SA.. I think we ended up only doing 2 days or something with it, though. 

Xan, fwiw, I did wake up a lot in the week prior to getting my BFP; I felt like I was constantly half sleeping half awake, and I had the vicious dark circles under my eyes to prove it! Lots of dreams that I remembered... now I pass out and no force can wake me...except to pee. lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - opks turned out to be crap for me most of the time:haha: I swear the one I got before O the cycle I got my bfp was a total fluke. Best of luck on DH's SA! I'm glad they're doing it :) Haha, poor DH, tell him you'll reward him after the 3 days.

Xan - I think you're temps are doing just fine, waking up can definitely make them get different.:thumbup:

Lab - I hate that wake up and have to pee! It sometimes hurt I have to go so bad:haha: The worst though imo, is waking up starving and if I don't immediately shove something in my mouth I'm sick!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- lol poor DH. I agree, tell him you will make it up to him. 
Xan- I read that waking up early definitely plays a part in the difference in temps, it tends to make it lower because the temp starts to get a little warmer and so does our bodies as the day progresses. I'm sure it's not a problem. Fingers crossed super tight.
Dragonfly and Lab-LOL I'm so glad you ladies didn't leave us. Hearing your daily occurrences are funny. 

AFM- I'm wondering if my thyroid meds made me O early or something and I missed it. I did a dollar tree opk and the digi again and still no smiley, the dollar tree one was very positive but I let the time go past 10 mins. My boobs aren't hurting as bad as they did yesterday either. Guess I will see what happens tomorrow ugh. ...big sigh....


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The medication may change your O date since your body is changing, but you didn't hit positive with digi yet so I'm not convinced you missed out. :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I definitely started O'ing earlier on the meds. I went from cd15ish to cd13ish. 

Dragonfly, lab- are you ladies feeling better?

13dpo and temps back up. Woke up at 3, 4:30, and finally 6. I am an early riser, but this is ridiculous :)


----------



## labgal

TTC - I'd just keep using both opk and see if the non digi gets lighter or stays the same. I think they detect somewhat different things, so don't give up on the digi yet :) I hope you are feeling better with the meds, now. 

Xan, that was exactly how I was before I got my bfp... fingers crossed tightly for you! 

Throat is feeling better today. Got kind of concerned yesterday because I had crampiness and some globs of ewcm but I guess its normal, even a good thing as it means my uterus is growing and the plug is forming. Still scared me though. Can't wait for the 19th so I can see the bean is doing ok. I'm mostly staying away from google and just trying to think positive!


----------



## xanzaba

Aw, labgal, your wait must be dragging too! :wacko: Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- your chart looks good!! When are you testing??

I'm questioning things. I really do think I waited too long to start the opk's. I think that's why I haven't gotten a smiley. I waited on my boobs to tell me when to start instead of wasting the tests and it may have been a big mistake. My boobs are almost fine again. Definitely not hurting anywhere near as bad as they have been. I took another digi and dollar tree opk and still no smiley but the dollar tree isn't as positive. The lines are about the same. So now I'm wondering if I waited too long or if I let the dollar tree opks sit too long and they weren't actually positive but then my boobs hurting wouldn't make sense. I don't know, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## xanzaba

DH is out of town, so I promised not to test until he comes back on Saturday. Part of me is convinced everything is in my head...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I get a ton of cramps, but they're mostly in my hips and legs. totally normal though:hugs: If you think you're having cm now, just wait!:rofl: I wear panty liners 24/7 now.

TTC - Wish I had better advice. But either way I hope that you bd close to when you may have O'd and keep a bd now and then just in case!

Xan - Your chart is beautiful and I'm feeling super hopeful! I feel in suspense until Saturday.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- Ahhhh Saturday is too far lol. AF is due tomorrow or Saturday? 
Dragonfly- I don't know either! I think we got some bding in there but I really don't remember ugh. But I'm Def gonna make sure we continue to bd just in case!!


----------



## xanzaba

Another early morning (5am), another high temp (98.6). 14dpo. I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## labgal

Xan, I can't wait until Saturday! It's looking really good for you!! 

Dragonfly, so happy you mentioned hips. My hips are absolutely killing me today! How are you doing? 

TTC - I'd keep BDing just in case, this cycle is probably just a bit odd for you with starting the medicine. 

How's sweetie leetie?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - FX for tomorrow!

Ttc - I hope that even if you did O the medicine will help get you your bfp this cycle.

Lab - I'm glad your throat is feeling better. I hope the rest of you is good too.

Dragonfly - how did your midwife appointments go?

AFM - I got insurance! I made a gyno appointment but my insurance doesn't start until June 15 and my appointment is July 3rd. It seems so far away but I'm just happy to have one scheduled :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - definitely keep up the bd :winkwink:

Lab - I'll admit the aching hips were a surprise, I thought itnwoulsnt happen until later. 

Xan - Oh my its almost Saturday!! I'll be checking here first thing!

Leetie - awesome you got insurance! Time will fly and your appointment will be here before you know it, though I hope you don't need it :)

We picked our midwife today!! I'm so happy :) We have our first official appointment with them on the 22nd.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- YAYYYY!!! I remember that feeling a few months ago. Seriously there's no greater feeling. I had to wait a month for my appointment too but time flew by, I hope it does for you too. 
Dragonfly- congrats on the midwife. That has to be a great feeling. 

AFM- I'm thinking maybe I geared up for O and didn't O or something because the boobs are hurting again. My body has started a lot of craziness since the meds but I hope the end result is a bfp sometime soon!!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - that's awesome you picked a midwife already how exciting.

Ttc - I was so happy. I was kind of bummed I have to wait so long but I've waited this long I can wait a month and a half.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, congrats on finding a good midwife. Sorry if this is a stupid question, but does it mean you plan to deliver at home? 

Dragonfly and Lab, have you told anyone?

Leetie- great news on the insurance :) Hopefully you'll get some answers and get your bump!

TTC- hopefully your O straightens itself out. The first month on the meds it's likely that you'll be a bit off course, but just keep on, um, keeping on :sex:

I was planning on getting a test yesterday, but I forgot :wacko: I left work early to get a haircut and go shopping for some clothes and I guess I got distracted. I thought I had one more left over from a while back, but this morning couldn't find it. But 15 dpo, temps 98.6 and definitely will go buy one today :)

On the non-ttc front, I got the results back from my heart mri and it's all good! One more test and an appointment in June and I may be able to put this all behind me.

As always, baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Good thinking:thumbup: Your body may feel crazy now but its working its way to a bfp.

Leetie - I look forward to your appointment, a month and a half iss totally doable :) especially when thinking it'll bring you closer to your bump.

Xan - You sure love leaving your ladies in waiting in suspense!:haha: Chart is looking fantastic at 15dpo! I'm so happy to hear that your heart mri went so well! Can't wait for all of these tests to be behind you, it's going to be so soon :)

Also, not a silly question at all! We plan to have our birth at their birthing center, I'm too much of a worry wart to do it at home lol, as happy as that would make hubby. But definitely doing a water birth as long as I stay in the low risk zone! 

We've told my grandparents, DH parents and a best friend each :) Next weekend when I'll be 9+5 we'll be telling his sister at their birthing party so all the guests (mostly family friends) will find out then too. 

Okay, is this too cheesy? I know a lot of DH's family that live out of state were surprisingly upset that they found out of our engagement on facebook. So I was thinking for an announcement such as pregnancy to send out a photo card that has like a photo of DH, myself and maybe us holding a pair of baby shoes or something saying "Our family is growing by 2 feet!" or make it kind of Christmas themed since baby is due in December. What do you ladies think? Cheesy or cute/fun?


----------



## xanzaba

Definitely cute and fun! And I love the Christmas in June theme.

Sorry for the suspense ladies, I think I am unconsciously avoiding testing. We just got back home and I realized I forgot to buy an hpt! I'm feeling like I AF is arriving, but I've felt like that for a full week now. If it doesn't arrive and it's not pouring rain, I'll go out soon and get one.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: I don't mean to be a bother Xan, I'm just hopeful for you. 

I don't take feeling af is coming as a big sing, I feel like that everyday still so my fingers are still super crossed that your temps keep staying where they are or higher!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm so glad your MRI results are good. I pray your next appointment goes well and you get a clean bill of health. Fingers are still super crossed!

Dragonfly - I love the idea for the announcement that is really cute not cheesy at all.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - so great you got insurance and have an appointment scheduled! It felt like a long time when I booked my appointments and went through testing but it was such a relief! It feels better even having the appointment booked, I think! 

Xan - wtf keeping us waiting! hehe. All in good time, right? I didn't want to test either last cycle, and I only did because I had one last wondfo laying in my cabinet, and I think I would have avoided going out buying a hpt if I hadn't had that. :) Still looking forward to good news! 

TTC - It must be so confusing with the meds. Are you still checking the OPKs or were you doing a couple days off? 

Dragonfly - yay for the midwife! What is she like? Did you get along right off the bat? Did she give you more suggestions and things than that terrible ob? I think your announcement sounds absolutely adorable! Not cheesy in the slightest! How are you feeling. 

AFM mostly growing pains today.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - What's funny is at first I wasn't sure about her! It wasn't until we were touring the birthing suite that we totally opened up with her and chatted for a long time and that's what settled it. The first midwife was really super, but neither of us got to say much but even though this one had a shaky start we were able just to talk and I like that a lot.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- I think it's cute!! I hope to one day get to pick a super cute "cheesy" announcement lol. I see so many cute ones on fb all the time.

Xan- Ahhhh say it isn't so!!! I was surely hoping to come see good news from u today! Fingers crossed still. 

Leetie - hopefully time will zoom by for you! 

Lab- I've been taking opks but still no smiley. Yesterday the dollar tree opk had faded and wasn't a def positive. I don't have any dollar tree opks left. I thought I did but they are all hcg. I took them outta the boxes duhhhh lol. 

AFM- The sore boobs are completely fine today which leads me to believe O is over N done. Guess I will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

And another thing, the thing that sucks about not knowing when I O'd means I have no idea when to expect AF and my luck it will come full force while I'm out shopping or something ahhhhh!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I can't recall if you've tried temping yet. I think opks just aren't youre thing (which isn't bad cause they weren't mine either lol) and temping will definitely give you a yes or no on O'ing. Your bfp is coming, you'll be sharing your own adorable announcement someday soon!:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

This morning my temps were down, but I tested anyway-BFN. Oh well, I feel like the fertility blend is doing some good. Onwards and upwards. Red wine for me tonight!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- temping didn't work because I have a crazy sleep schedule so I was really confused even more than now (imagine that lol) ironically I bought the digis to keep from being confused, HA!!

Xan- sorry hun but u aren't out till AF shows her mean face. Still crossing fingers for you! I have to ask u something totally not ttc related and it might be tmi lol. When u started the thyroid meds did u get constipated? I'm sorry ladies but omg it's really bad. I think I officially have hemroids (sp) for the first time in my life. I haven't changed my eating habits or anything so figured maybe it's the meds.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I'm sorry your temp dropped down, I'm still holding onto some hope but feel really sad you got another bfn.

TTC - Crap, well there goes the temping idea then:haha: Sorry I don't have any ideas:shrug: Maybe the thyroid meds is sending O for a loop since it's a big change, but a good one! Ok, may be weird but I found orange juice has been helping me with constipation way better than prune juice!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- thank you for your support. I prepared myself for a BFN last night and actually this morning I am seeing both sides. A BFP would have meant possibly not being able to interview for jobs this year, which would have been pretty frustrating. It will happen, and when it does it will be all that more special :)

TTC- I hope you feel better soon. I have seen that it can cause constipation, but I had the opposite. I tend to get a little, um, blocked up, but since I started on the meds I have been more regular. Are you drinking enough water? I know that's important with the meds and my doc stressed drinking at least one glass of water with the pill in the morning. One thing I found that helps, there is a tea called smooth move, which you can find at Safeway. If I am blocked up and drink one cup before bed, it's like a magic trick :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- thanks! I'm gonna try the OJ. I can't do prune juice yuck lol.

Xan- that's great that u are looking for the positive side. Has AF showed? Ya know I had read that the meds tend to help constipation and if it doesn't then maybe your dosage is too low still. I definitely dont drink it with enough water. I had been waking up and taking it and going back to sleep so I don't get sick. I'm going to look for the tea. 

AFM- I am in a lot of pain and discomfort. DF brought me colace which is a stimulant free stool softner so that it doesn't flush my thyroid med and prenatals so hopefully this does the trick but I'm sipping on OJ right now too. Having trouble walking so the tea has to wait lol.

As crazy as it sounds I'm glad to be being lazy today. Avoiding fb and the public. Mother's day is always a hard day for me, I've wanted a baby for so many years so seeing all that is hard. But at least this year we have put forth effort into actually making that dream come true so it's not as heartbreaking. But I'm very happy To Say Happy Mother's Day to you ladies that did make the dream come true. Hopefully the rest of us are close behind!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - You always have the bright side right up your sleeve Xan, I admire it and hope it rubs off on me when I'm feeling doom and gloom!:flower:

TTC - Oh dear, how miserable! I hope that something, anything, brings you relief from how backed up your feeling. You'll be a mama soon:hugs: Everything you're doing brings you another step closer!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm so sorry you got a bfn. But I'm glad your seeing the bright side of things. And your right, when your time finally comes it will be so special.

Ttc - I hope your tummy troubles get straightened out. Sorry your having such a confusing cycle. I hope it means the meds are working.


----------



## labgal

Xan - Sorry about the bfn test... did AF show for you? I'm glad you are able to look on the bright side - when are your interviews going to be? 

TTC - have you tried metamucil at all? That's been helping me as it seems I'm practicing for birth... :( lol. Hot liquids should help, too. Teas, if you like, or plain broth. 

Leetie - are you getting near O? 

How's Dragonfly?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - It really stinks that our digestive tracks slow down when pregnant, I'm going to look into picking up metamucil today too.

I told hubby that we're 9 weeks today and he was like "wow, already?" He was so shocked:haha: Looks like we're moving in a couple of weeks:happydance: Getting a bigger place and I'm excited! MIL has strictly told me no lifting and let the men do all the moving, so I think she and I will go get lunch and maybe shop while the boys move all our stuff.


----------



## labgal

:) yay for 9 weeks! I'm 6 weeks today. Eek! Moving - how exciting! Is it close to where you are now, or out of town? Your mil is right - no heavy lifting for you! When my parents were over yesterday DH and my dad wouldn't let me lift anything. It felt ridiculous but sweet at the same time, hehe.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Ladies!!!

Lab- No I haven't tried metamucil but I talked to my dr today and that's what she suggested. Does it have a taste or can you put it in things and not tell?

Dragonfly- I always loved the idea of moving but actually having to do the work was the worst so you get to move and not do the work that would be ah-mazing!!!! lol. 9weeks, wow time has flew by!! 

AFM- I spent yesterday and today loading up on fiber foods trying to help the pain, finally got some movement. I have to go out and get the metamucil in a little bit so hopefully very soon I will be back to normal. I'm gonna get some dollar tree opks while I'm out so I can see where my lines are.


----------



## labgal

It kind of has a taste... I get the orange powder which you mix in 8+ oz of water. I'm not going to lie, it's not the most delicious drink in the world. But it's over quick!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- AF did indeed show yesterday, and to boot we had dinner with friends who announced that they are having a baby. In fact they said that she got pregnant the first month. Lovely DH kept grabbing my hand under the table because he thought I might be sad. But I wasn't jealous at all, I am very happy for them and I'm sure when things are right for us they will work out. I am a little jealous of them not having to think about ttc, but then again if I didn't I would have never run into you lovely ladies!

I feel like the vitamins I am taking are doing good things for me and for DH (he's had an extra sparkle in his eye and my steady temps probably mean good solid O with good progesterone). 

Interview season is December to February, so being due January 15th would have been inconvenient to say the least. Probably late summer/early fall is the ideal time, so we're going to go back to see an RE soon and discuss options again.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - yay for 9 weeks and moving that's great! 

Lab - yay for 6 weeks! Dh treats me like im already pregnant he yells at me if I lift something heavy and tells me its bad for my ovaries lol.

Ttc - I hope the metamucil helps and gets you back on track.

Xan - that's great you didn't get upset over your friends news. It's hard to balance emotions when you have been trying for so long. I hope the vitamins are working.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:grr: I typed a long response and it didn't post.

Lab - We're moving to a different city, which is scary as I've lived in the same small town since I was born - but still super exciting. Haha, that is sweet. I don't mind DH doing a little extra work for hehe.

TTC - I hope you find relief soon! Did you do an opk?

Xan - It's good you didn't get upset over your friends pregnancy, I had a really hard time dealing with those things...Sounds like the vitamins are doing good things and definitely hoping you get your bfp soon with their help!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab- Thanks for letting me know, I got the tablet form instead of drinking it. I have a terrible gag reflex so that might not have been a good thing. 

Xan- Sorry AF found you dear! I'm glad to hear that you think the vitamins are working for you. So here's to another cycle that maybe this one ends in a bfp and you won't miss out on interview season hehe. 

Dragonfly- That is definitely scary and exciting at the same time. I was so nervous when I moved from GA to WA but I love it here, nice weather but I do tend to get homesick. 

AFM- I took an opk and the test line is barely there so I've O'd or at least I hope so but if I did I don't have a clue how many dpo I am. Going by all my negative digi opk's I would say 5-7 dpo. But who knows. Let's just hope AF isn't rude and catches me while I'm out and definitely not in white pants lol.


----------



## labgal

Checking in with my ladies - hoping everyone is doing well! :hugs: Thinking of you all and wishing you the best!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey hope everyone is having a great week!

Just got the results for dh's SA his count was 94 million :happydance:
She didn't give numbers on morphology or motility just said that everything was perfect and there is no need for a follow up. Dh is very excited, its funny how men are about their swimmers.


----------



## xanzaba

Woohoo, Leetie! Hope you're feeling good about the doctors and getting some answers!

TTC- hope you're adjusting to the meds and feeling better.

Lab, Dragonfly how are you doing? Hope the morning sickness is fading...

Heading down to Florida for work tomorrow, looking forward to seeing friends and getting in the ocean. Surprisingly, I am finished early with all the pre-travel things I have to do. That never happens! I think I'm going to go paint my toe nails :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab hope u are doing well.
Leetie great news about the SA. Have u O'd yet?
Xan I'm super jealous!! We are having really nice weather but the water is still way too cold. I love pools and beaches!!

AFM I'm just waiting to see what happens. I've went back thru the messages and seen I had a positive dollar tree opk on the 6th. But the digital had no smiley so maybe I O'd on the 6th or 7th? Maybe the 5th that's why no smiley? Just trying to get an idea of when to expect AF. I really don't wanna have AF show and get on our new bed.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - Yay, great news about DH SA! Men are too funny about their results. I believe my DH said something to the effect of "f* yeah!" lol. 

Xan - I love FL! I hope you have a wonderful time there even though you have to get some work done! Enjoy the sunshine! Days and days of rain here...and the forecast is all rain, so I'll be thinking of you with jealousy! :) 

TTC - it seems like a good idea to count back from when the OPK looked positive, at least as a general baseline...how many DPO would that make you? 

AFM, doing OK. Just really tired no matter how much sleep I get. Some good days some bad days with the MS. Only 3 days til the ultrasound!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - have a safe trip. I'm super jealous, our weather is right with labgals rain, rain and some more rain. Enjoy some Florida sun for us.

Ttc - I hope AF stays away. Do you track your cycles at all? Do you know how long a cycle normally is for you? Maybe that could help to figure out where you are.

Lab - I'm glad your doing good for the most part. Woohoo 3 more days till ultrasound! Are you doing anything special for your anniversary this weekend?

Dragonfly- how are you doing? Are you doing anything special for your anniversary coming up?

AFM - I think I will O soon. Had slight O pains yesterday and some cm today. I hope by Monday at least. Our anniversary is tomorrow. We keep going back and forth on what we want to do. Probably go to a hotel for a couple days and dinner and a movie.


----------



## labgal

Happy Anniversary, Leetie! Our plans sound similar to yours - going out to eat at the restaurant DH proposed at and going to the movies :) I haven't decided yet how I feel about eating the top of the cake that's been sitting in our freezer for a year... might just get cupcakes instead...


----------



## Leetie13

Haha we've been talking about the cake all week. I know its probably going to be horrible but I'm determined to atleast have a bite. I asked DH today if we should put it in the fridge today to defrost. That's so cute your going back to the restraunt he proposed at. Mine proposed in the car in the mall parking lot lol. He couldn't wait but it was super cute and I'm pretty sure the people in the car next to us were laughing :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies happy anniversaries!

About 10 years ago, DH surprised me by asking if I wanted to go skiing, but after a few hours he wanted to quit and have a coffee. He then "proposed" by saying that his family asked if I was the one and after thinking about it he decided, yes, I was. He then asked if I wanted to get married after we were together more than 4 years. We had both started off saying we wouldn't want to get married, so I was flattered that he had changed his mind. 

Well, a couple of months later he asked if I wanted to look at rings. I asked why and he said we were engaged. It wasn't the most romantic, but it fits us perfectly.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Awwww Happy Anniversaries ladies!! How cute!! 
I hope you are all doing well AF showed up this morning and she's a raging bitch for lack of better terms so I'm not gonna write much, just wanted to check in with y'all. I haven't checked to see if it's early for AF or anything, the pain is bad and I'm flippin gushing blood (sorry tmi) so I don't have the patience for all that right now. At least I'm not having sore boobs to add to the lovely cramps she brought with her. Gosh I pray she leaves soon. I'm going back to the fetal position lol. Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well based on my opks I was somewhere between 8-10 dpo when the bleeding started then I put in a tampon so I could tan and now it's gone. Idk if the tampon caused it or what's going on. I'm still having some cramping tho. So now I have on a pad waiting to see what happens. Hope u ladies are doing great and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - happy anniversary! Hope your having a great day!

Xan - that's a cute story. Ours wasn't very romantic either but it fits us too.

Ttc - hmm that's strange, whatever it was I hope it doesn't come back.

Dragonfly - how are you feeling?

Had a great anniversary. I had some more O pains last night. So we will see what the temps bring tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Awesome about DH's swimmers! Glad you had a lovely anniversary :)

TTC - Sorry that af showed, but at least you know for sure where in your cycle you are now.

Lab - I hope you had a great anniversary, my DH is on the same page as you about the cake. I told him we should still whip it out and have a laugh. Looking forward to hear how the ultrasound goes!

Xan - That's super cute, it may not be "textbook romantic" but if it fits then it's perfect :)

Happy anniversary to all of us May married ladies!:flower:

AFM: We lost one of our best friends suddenly on Wednesday and I haven't been coping well. The cause of death still hasn't been determined and his wife is struggling so hard with their two babies that my heart shatters every day. On a brighter note, today marks 10 weeks! I'm having horrible cramping but have read everywhere that's normal. MS has swapped from morning to night, usually hitting off and on starting after dinner until I finally fall asleep. For our anniversary on Thursday we have our first midwife appointment then we plan to go out to dinner.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- I hope O found you!!
Dragonfly- I'm so sorry about your friend. I will be praying for all of you. YAY for the midwife appointment!!

Afm- The flow actually went away and hasn't came back steady, now it's just brown when I wipe. Hopefully next cycle is more normal.


----------



## Leetie13

dragonfly - I am so sorry for your loss my thoughts and prayers are with you and his family. Thats perfect your first midwife appointment is on your anniversary. Happy 10 weeks!

ttc - I hope next cycle you get a bfp so you dont have to worry about anymore confusing cycles.

I think I am Oing now I have O pains and sore boobs so hopefully tonight. Suprisingly our wedding cake wasnt frost burnt and it still smelled and tasted good and fresh. DH asked if we should save the rest for next year I said no lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Thank you for your thoughts and prayers:hugs: Hopefully this upcoming cycle for you is more normal as your body adjusts to the thyroid meds. How are you feeling with those now, do they still make you feel sick?

Leetie - Thank you:hugs: His family definitely needs the prayers. I hope you catch the eggy! Fingers crossed that bd'ing and O timing are absolutely perfect. We forgot our cake top at MIL's, dang, we might have to go pick it up on Thursday lol. I agree with your hubby, no need to save it for a whole extra year:haha:


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly, so sorry about your loss. I know how hard it is when someone close to you passes, especially unexpectedly. My thoughts and heart are with you and your friend's family. Looking forward to hearing how your midwife appointment goes! 

Xan, Leetie - those are such cute proposal stories! 

I'm glad your cake was good, Leetie! We forgot to take ours out of the freezer so I will probably do that tonight... Yay for O! How long is your LP typically? 

TTC - at least the bloodshed has ended... my fx for you for this coming cycle and that your body will be more regulated. 

AFM, anniversary was nice, ultrasound went good! Baby (just one!) is looking good and healthy, EDD Jan 10th, new years baby! We heard its heartbeat, which was both crazy and amazing. Have another appointment next week with one of the nurses, I guess to start going over preferences and things and general health. MS is kind of terrible, I've been sick basically all day every day, throwing up at least once if not 3 or 4 times a day, but I just keep eating and having fluids anyway and trying to meditate myself into not being sick. Hoping it goes away in the second tri!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - My LP is usually 10 days last cycle it was only 9. Glad you had a good anniversary and a great ultrasound. I'm sorry your ms is so bad. I hope it goes away quickly. No one in or around my family has ever had ms some nausea but no throwing up. I told dh the other day I will probably have it all day every day because that's just how it works lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Thank you:hugs:

I couldn't help but laugh at your bloodshed comment, my goodness is that true with af:haha: Glad you had a lovely anniversary and yay for your ultrasound!! Love a new years baby:cloud9: Sorry to hear your MS has been awful but it's good your keeping the fluids and eating. The OB I'm leaving said we start feeling better around 10 weeks and knock on wood but I'm hoping she's right!

Leetie - Fingers crossed your tww goes by quick with good news! Goodness your family is luck with no ms! You never know, you may luck out too :) If you do have to have ms, I hope it's very light.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hope you ladies are all doing well.
I've been starting to workout hard lately so I'm worn out by night time when I normally check in with you all. Some of you asked about how I'm doing on the meds now and I'm actually doing good now. I haven't been sick <knock on wood> lately so I'm hoping it stays that way. Glad to see all of you are moving right along. Hope you O'd and AF stays away Leetie!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! Looks like a lot happened while I was away. The trip to Florida was fun and I had some good opportunities for work too!

Dragonfly- I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

Dragonfly & Lab- the person I shared a room with is pregnant (4 1/2 months). She was talking about ms and how she just knew this was a boy. She had an early mc earlier this year and had no ms, but now she's having a horrible time with it. When she had her ultrasound and the tech told her it was a boy, she wasn't surprised one bit!

TTC- glad the meds are being nicer to you. Hope they lead to a BFP.

Leetie- you're in the running :) Hope this is your month.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's good to hear th meds aren't making you sick anymore I hope that means they are in your system and will help get your bfp .

Xan - so glad you had a good time in Florida. Its finally been nice the last few days here.

AFM - ff confirmed O on Monday CD 28 so I am 3 dpo now.

Lab, dragonfly hope you ladies are feeling well.


----------



## labgal

TTC - Hope the new routine helps you get your BFP. The first month of starting to really work out is always the most tiring - then you start to feel really good! I found when I started it also helped my moods, hopefully it does the same for you! Glad to hear you aren't feeling so sick. 

Xan - I'm glad you had an enjoyable trip! I had a dream last night that someone was trying to steal my baby... and it was a boy. I've had a lot of strange dreams, though, and statistically I think we have a better chance of having a girl so I don't put much stock in it, though I did wake up asking the little bean if it was a boy! I have no preference as to boy or girl, but I am planning on finding out when I can. I'm not a big "surprise" person :)

Leetie - FX super tight for you! I hope this is your month! I'll be waiting anxiously for updates! 

Dragonfly - how are you doing?


----------



## Leetie13

Stupid FF is making me mad. I couldn't sleep well last night I usually temp around 530 am but I kept waking up so I just finally said the heck with it and took it around 4 am and it was 97.81 it was 97.82 yesterday. I finally fell back asleep and woke up around 7 and decided to take it again it was 97.98. I got on FF and put my first temp in and it changed my O date from CD 28 to 29 so I went back in and put the second temp in and it still changed. I ended up just discarding it all together and I will wait and see what tomorrows is. I am pretty sure I O'd on CD 28 not 29. 

How is everyone? Ttc, Xan what CD you ladies on? Dragonfly how was your midwife appointment yesterday? Lab I hope the ms has eased a bit for you.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Glad to hear your trip to Florida was fun! How exciting that she just knew! I wonder if I will, eventually :haha:

Labgal - What a crazy dream! All the baby dreams I've had baby is a boy, but we'll see. I'm happy with either :)

Leetie - I would go with what was originally decided for O since it only changed after your weird night of sleep. I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight.

afm: Midwife appointment went good, she felt something weird in my side but she thinks it could just be from being backed up... so awkward:shy: lol. We hear baby's heartbeat! It was funny because she couldn't find it and I told baby swim up so we could hear them and bam she found it! We were in a fender bender last night and I woke up with a lot of pain, so I went and saw a doctor for my back and they whipped out a doppler as soon as I said pregnant and we found baby right away, it was even more magical to hear it beating so loud:cloud9: Morning sickness has definitely turned to night sickness and I've been feeling dreadful the last 2 hours.

How are you feeling Lab?? :)


----------



## Liz_N

Hi ladies! Long time since I last posted on here. I just wanted to let you all know I still have my fingers crossed tightly for each of you. Wishing you all tons of baby dust and a beautiful BFP this summer!!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I'm just leaving it discarded even with today's temp which is low it still changes with yesterdays in. Omgoodness how scary, I'm glad you and baby are OK. That's so cute that you told baby to swim up and the midwife found the heartbeat. 

Liz - Thank you! How are you doing?


----------



## labgal

Leetie - sorry for your O date confusion! That's why I could neve temp throughout the whole process... I can be an erratic sleeper so it wouldn't have worked out for me. If your temp is still low today what does that mean? Sorry, I'm a complete novice to the temping thing. 

Dragonfly - glad you and the baby are ok! How scary! It is crazy hearing the heartbeart on the doppler! It's so loud! Glad your midwife appointment went well...when is your next? I have an appointment with the nurse on the 6th. Sorry about the night sickness - I hope it's making it easier to get through the day, at least, though if you're anything like me you're probably just exhausted! 

I'm doing well here - still have the ms constantly. Driving is one of the worst things. I have a bag at the ready at all times :( lol. Every now and then I get a few sweet moments of relief that I treasure - but I know it will be worth it! Lots of crazy dreams. The first few weeks I had no dreams about baby but now I seem to have one every night. Had a miscarriage dream that really freaked me out the night before last (though in the dream I was saying "this is a dream, this is a dream! It's not real!"), but last night had a dream that I was at the doc and everything was fine. All very vivid, though. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Liz_N

Leetie13 said:


> Liz - Thank you! How are you doing?


I'm doing well :). Cannot wait until my June 4th appointment to find out if we get to schedule an early delivery. We would love to meet our son sooner but if the dr decides that it's better to keep our July 18th due date then so be it. For now though everything is pointing to an early birth.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Did today's temp change your O date as well? How weird. My fingers are crossed for you that you caught the egg, no matter what day O happened :) 

Lab - When we heard it with the midwife it was a little quiet, but when I went to the doctor yesterday to get checked out from our wreck they wanted to hear baby and it was sooo loud - I cried again:haha: I'm with you on being tired, I could nap all day if given the chance lol. Your next appointment is so soon! My next one isn't for another 4 weeks - poo.

Liz - Aw how exciting! Wishing you the best on what ever date doctor says Iov can come out! Either date is coming up so soon:happydance:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- glad FL was fun!! 
Leetie- That's why I can't temp it drove me crazy and I sleep such weird hours, I admire anyone who has the patience to do that lol. Hope whichever day O happened that you caught it :) FX!!
Lab- Sorry MS is so bad, but like you said it will all be worth it. Hope the dreams stay positive!
Dragonfly- So glad you and baby are doing ok! That's so scary. 
Liz- Time has flew by, hope he makes a safe landing hehe. 

AFM- I don't even know what CD I am. I took a opk last night though and my lines are starting to get dark so I should probably figure it out lol. Hope you ladies continue doing good!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I hope your first tri flies by and the ms goes away. I've heard dreams when pregnant are super vivid I hope they stay happy dreams. That's cool you have another appointment so soon. Around here you don't go for your first appointment until 10 weeks then your next one isn't until 20 weeks.

Liz - I pray no matter what the doc decides baby arrives healthy and happy.

Dragonfly - how was your anniversary yesterday? Did you get to go out?

Ttc - I hope O is soon!

AFM - if I keep yesterdays temp discarded it doesn't change my O date so I'm leaving it that way. I'm not really sure how to read charts. If ff didn't tell me I O'd I wouldn't really know.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Hmm I definitely don't remember lol. But I hope with the opks you'll know when you O soon!!

Leetie - It was on Thursday and that's when we had our midwife appointment and we went out to an early dinner :) We also had our fender bender that day which sucked, but hearing baby's heartbeat made the whole day still beautiful :) 

I would keep yesterday's discarded then, you didn't have enough sleep anyways. Fingers are crossed :)

Today I caught DH tasting my prenatal gummies, I laughed so hard:rofl: I had to switch to gummy ones since the pills were making me sick.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies -

Dragonfly- that is so cute! I also take the gummies because they don't have iron, and DH loves to come in for a kiss while I smell like candy.

Leetie, I would definitely drop that point.

TTC- I know what you mean, when I had a weird AF it was so frustrating trying to figure out the cd.

Well, my temps have shot up and stayed up, and ewcm has stopped, so I guess I O'ed on cd 12 and am 3dpo. We only bd'ed once on O day and 2dpo so I'm not too hopeful, but this month timing would be less than ideal anyway.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha that's funny Xan. DH is not a candy fan, but for some crazy reason he liked my gummy:wacko: What a weirdo.

Yay for knowing you O'd! All it takes is a one time bd to catch it but I'm hoping whatever is best is what works out since you mention this cycle not being ideal anyways.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - thats funny dh tasted your vitamins. I'm glad you still had a nice anniversary despite the accident.

Xan - yay for O!

AFM - my temp was higher this am and it changed my O date to CD 29 so I'm just leaving it. So I'm 5 dpo according to ff.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- YAY for O! I hope whatever happens works out the best for you and your situation. 
Leetie- Apparently they want cd29 to be your O day lol. 

AFM- I have been so busy that I still haven't figured out my cd. I just came to share that I have been having crazy dreams. Last night I dreamed I was pregnant and I continuously took pregnancy tests to make sure I was still pregnant lol. I got a kick out of that. Figured I would share my funny with y'all lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - your dream is funny, that's probably how I will be when I finally get a bfp just taking test after test to make sure its real. 

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - temps aren't very high but I'm not sure how accurate they are I haven't been sleeping well the past 3 nights I'm up every hour until about 4 then I can't fall back asleep. I am 8 dpo so should expect AF around Friday.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies,

I'm 6dpo and had a huge dip this morning and woke up with cramps. Not sure if they are stomach or lady cramps though as my stomach is acting up with summer weather we're having. I've been having wild dreams, more like nightmares, that have been waking me up at night. Last night I had a dream that my old boss was trying to get all the same jobs as me and was laughing at me for trying! In real life he is the biggest sweetie, so not sure what's going through my mind...


----------



## labgal

TTC - Hoping that not knowing your CD is a good thing! Dreams are such crazy things, I always try to figure them out and then give up, lol. I'm hoping they mean a bfp for you! 

Leetie - I'm sorry you haven't been sleeping well. Maybe some warm milk before bed would help? How are you feeling otherwise? 8 DPO... you're almost there! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Xan - That is a big temp dip on your chart! I'm hoping it's an implantation dip and your temps go up and stay up! Also hoping your nightmares get better - you've been focusing a lot on work for many months, so it makes sense it would be reflected in your dreams. I know when you go for your interviews you'll get the job you want, though! 

How are you feeling, Dragonfly? MS eased at all? 

AFM, doing fine. Got to see little baby again yesterday since I was on the clomid and they just wanted to do an extra monitor - it's gotten so much bigger! Baby was jumping all around during the u/s flapping its little arm nubs, it was pretty darn cute. The tech was laughing at how animated it was. Heart rate 167 BPM, which they said is very stong. It was reassuring to see baby growing and doing well, though now I don't have another u/s for over a month! Still have my nurses' appointment next friday, which I guess is just to go over things and some blood work. I really have no idea what it's about...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - that is a big dip I hope its a good dip. Sorry your having bad dreams I hope they go away or turn into better ones. 

Lab - thanks for the suggestion but I'm not sure I could do warm milk with how hot its been lately I think that's a lot of my problem we have an air conditioner but I don't think its working properly. That's great you got to see baby again how exciting getting to see it moving all around.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab that sounds so sweet to see the baby growing :) Very happy for you!

Leetie, I can't sleep when it's hot either.

AFM- the dip was weird. I slept in a bit today even, and slept very well last night, despite the nightmares. Definitely having cramps too, and definitely the lady type. Well, we'll see. Been here before. Definitely not telling DH- he gets so frustrated.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Isn't it early for you to dip already? I'm still hoping for you that your temps go back up. Sorry about the bad dreams.

Leetie - Sorry you're not sleeping so well. I don't have any remedies to share as when I can't sleep I don't find anything to help. But I hope you get some better rest soon:hugs:

TTC - At least you're keeping busy! Who knows, maybe bfp will come when you least expect it:winkwink: 

Lab - That's so amazing you got to see baby!! I'm jelly :) Glad everything is going so well. 

afmL MS comes and goes, mostly coming at night which is easier to deal with. My bloat when down and I can definitely see where baby bump is going to start coming in. Didn't get my u/s today to see what the weird mass was in my abdomen, although the midwife is convinced it's just bowels since the Zofran has made me so backed up. I'm going to ask her if there's somewhere else I can get the u/s done since this one place doesn't have an opening for another 4 weeks. DH and I found an apartment finally! After much frustration and an overly emotional me crying over everything we finally found a place we're so excited to move into. It's such a relief. MIL and I are already planning on decorating baby's room once we know the gender:cloud9:


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Fx your temp goes up and stays up. 

Dragonfly - yay you found a place! Now the fun part of moving lol I hope it won't be to stressful on you. That's cute you can tell where your baby bump is coming in. Hopefully you find an u/s place to give you peace of mind that its nothing to worry about. 

AFM temp was lower this morning but last night was terrible well more like this morning was terrible. I woke up at 3:30 and tossed and turned until 5 took temp and fell back asleep around 6. 
Hopefully I get some better sleep tonight and we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - With your rough sleep last night it doesn't surprise me about your temp being low. That's the hard part about temping is the sleep cycles :( I hope you get a better nights rest tonight.

The clinic called and massively apologized for not scheduling me sooner, apparently my midwife slipped a "urgent" note in the referral so they were feeling sheepish for expecting me to wait 4 weeks!:wacko: They're looking at Monday because I have a massage booked for tomorrow and I refuse to miss that, it's been an emotional two weeks I need to defuse.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I hope it's just a blip! Go high temps!

Dragonfly- sorry you have so much stress. Massages are so great when you need them.

AFM- the dip was early, and I've had dips in the past. In fact May 2013 I had a huge dip and rebound on 6dpo! Oh well, one day at a time. It's exhausting reading the tea leaves ;)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Looks like your temp is back up Xan, fingers crossed still :) It really is exhausting, but like you said, one day at a time.:hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I know how you feel trying not to read too much into things but fingers crossed this cycle is different!

Dragonfly - that's great you got an appointment and a massage! 

Afm - AF came, I honestly wasn't upset or anything. I have a month and 4 days I think until my doc appointment woohoo lol.


----------



## labgal

Hi Ladies, 

Been wanting to post but my boss was in, and I only see him once every couple of months, so was fairly busy. 

Dragonfly - I'm glad you got an appointment! I was thinking it was kind of crazy they would make you wait so long. Can't wait to hear about seeing your little guy/girl! How was the massage? Sounds like a good idea to me... 

Leetie - sorry that af came. I was thinking about your appointment this morning, trying to remember if it was june or july. You're almost there, though! Once you have your appointment you'll probably be around the end of your tww, which is great for anything they want to start and any tests because they usually do them at the beginning of your cycle (day 3 test, hsg, etc, and they'll also get a reading on your 21 day when that comes). Hopefully you won't have to go through them, though :)

Xan - how many dpo are you now? 

TTC - how are you doing?


----------



## Leetie13

Lab I'm hoping my cycle will fall where they can do some tests right away so if I need clomid or anything I will be able to start it the following cycle. I know you should never diagnose yourself, but with the way my temps are and my LP was 9 days this cycle and last and its never been more than 10 days I think I have a progesterone problem. I'm so nervous that if I do get pregnant something will go wrong because of it. So I really hope they can do a progesterone test to see. 

I mentioned before about a nice of mine she is DH's nephews wife she is 20 and has an 18 month old boy, and they rely on everyone for financial and housing support and constant babysitting. Anyway she is pregnant again. Also another niece on DH's side who has a 4 year old boy just found out she is pregnant( hasn't had doctor confirm yet) so I am surrounded by pregnant people lol. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend the weather has been so nice the last few days.


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, so my temps are bizarre this cycle to say the least. I've had 2, count them 2, dips below coverline, one at 6 and one at 9dpo. I've been reading that you can have a dip in temperatures around 5 dpo called the corpus lutuem dip. Is it possible I had a corpus luteum and implantation dip? I stalked my old charts and I've never really had any dips below coverline, so I'm hoping different is good.

Other than that my temps have been high. And, I've been having weird cramps since about 8 dpo. Currently I'm at 10dpo (out of 15) so won't know what to think for a few more days. Anyway, baby dust to all!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan that is strange I've never heard of a corpus luteum dip. I hope that these dips are a good sign!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Sorry that af showed, your appointment is right around the corner and if need be I hope that af sets herself around good timing with the appt :) Goodness, I hope those ladies baby dust rubs off on you! I hope that the one niece can get her life more stable with the second baby coming.

Lab - How are you feeling? You should get a ticker lol, I can never remember how far along you are:blush:

Xan - Goodness your temps are all over the place, I hope that because it's not your normal that it's leading to good things!! Just a few more days :)

afm: Had a scare last night of brown spotting, I'm thinking maybe it was from being dehydrated and exhausted, it was a really long busy day. Today I'm taking it slow and slowly packing as we move in two weeks!:happydance: Tomorrow's my u/s and I'm super excited but nervous lol. Oh, and the massage was fantastic.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - its hard to help but diagnose yourself. When something is going on you're looking for answers, which will be helpful for the docs. You'll be able to give them a lot of information. Progesterone problems can be systemic, ie my progesterone was really low so I wasn't ovulating, or if I did ovulate it was an immature follicle that would never fertilize - so once they got me functioning normally on the clomid my progesterone righted itself, so hopefully it will be similar for you! I did have problems as a teen but I still think long term birth control use throws your body out of whack. Sorry to hear about the irresponsible niece. So frustrating. My best friends boyfriend of 12 years has a brother like that, he and his wife popped out 5. Neither has a job and they live off his nearly 70 year old parents. Its sad. 

Xan - I hope your chart means good things! My fingers are tightly crossed for you! Expecting updates! 

Dragonfly - I hope you are doing OK! Definitely take it easy and don't put strain on yourself! Anxious to hear how your ultrasound goes! I know spotting isn't uncommon in preg, one of my girlfriends had it throughout and has a healthy boy! 

I'm 9 weeks today and still just feeling horrible. I let my blood sugar get too low a few times because my nausea is so bad and I almost passed out at work, was pale/sick/shaking/sweating. Pretty scary, going to try to not let it happen again. Hoping to have less ms soon.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh goodness Lab, do take care! I've had those moments myself so now I always have nuts or a granola bar in my bag to give myself a small snack while I grab more food lol. Happy 9 weeks! I'm sure MS will start lightening soon, hopefully by next week you start feeling better.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - thanks for the info. I think that's my problem, I'm ovulating but since its so late in my cycle I don't think its a strong enough follicle. We are really close with the niece and nephew they live right across the street so we see them almost daily. He never had a good father figure so DH has and still tries to guide him in the right direction but he is super lazy and they take no responsibility for anything so its a constant battle. But I pray for them every night and hopefully a second baby will wake them up. I really hope you get to feeling better soon. I hate the feeling of low sugar I bet it was worse combined with the nausea. Happy 9 weeks!

Dragonfly - wow I bet that was scary. I hope your doing better and relaxing more. How was your u/s?

Ttc - how are you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Hope you're doing well:hugs:

Leetie - That is an idea about the follicle not being strong enough, I'm still holding out you'll get your bfp before your appointment.<3

Xan - How we doing today? 

afm: Super tired, took my girlfriend with me who's like a little sister to the u/s and it was amazing. We got to see baby wiggling around and see the heartbeat again, my tech was kind of grouchy though. And it was like 20 questions with her trying to find the mass, I'm not sure if she found it or got any images of where it was since I don't really feel she knew what she was looking for :shrug: Either way, we got to see baby and I go back to my midwife in 2 weeks so I'll find out then if the mass is still going on.
 



Attached Files:







20140602_102759.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly!!! That's so exciting :)

Lab, I hope things balance out for you soon. I've heard the first trimester is the worst and then it gets better.

Sweetie leetie, they are very lucky to have you. Hopefully they'll grow up with their little ones.

AFM- I had a crazy day. Went to the cardiologist and she said everything was perfect, so I can continue with fertility treatments this summer. I made an appointment this morning.

Then I needed to contact a company about a problem, and I just kept finding more and more problems with this company. I had lots of negative energy, so I used it to solve a bunch of issues with workmates that were lingering. People who knew me were surprised, I don't usually get frustrated and show it, but I was in rare form today.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan that is fantastic to hear the cardiologist gave you the clear for fertility treatments and all is well <3 Sorry to hear about the company issues though, not a fun way to have your day turn.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies!! I haven't been around much, but I think of you ladies often!! I hope all is well for everyone. I haven't had too much to report so I've spent all my free time working out. I'm on cd16 so O should be happening soon if last month is any indication with the thyroid meds. I got opks to see how my lines are going so hopefully this will be the lucky month and I won't have to worry about what is to come in July with my follow up ob/gyn appt. Sorry I didn't read and catch up with all the stories. I did 13.1 miles today and I'm so tired. Struggling to stay awake but I was thinking of you ladies. I really hope everything is looking up for everyone!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Holy moly! 13.1 miles is awesome!! Keep it up:thumbup: I hope that O finds you soon.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - Aww what a great pic of baby. Sorry the u/s tech was grouchy but at least it was worth it.

Xan - woohoo so glad you got the go ahead to continue fertility treatments and you made an appointment! I hope you have a better day today at work.

Ttc - wow that's amazing good job! I pray you get your bfp this cycle so you don't have to worry about your follow up appointment.

AFM - AF is pretty much gone. Now the very long wait for O.


----------



## labgal

Wow Dragonfly! What a beautiful pic of baby! Are you 12 weeks now, or 13? How is the morning sickness, has it passed? 

Xan - Glad the cardiologist cleared you! That's fantastic news! When will your fertility appointment be? Your chart is still looking good... 

TTC - Congrats on the epic run! I hope the exercise is helping you in mind, body and spirit! Hope everything else is well with you :hugs: 

Leetie - at least AF is over :) Hopefully you have some fun things going on you can do to distract through the waiting for O! 

Nothing really for me to report; MS has its good and bad moments. Sneezing or and the, erm, non ovulation type of O gives me some horrible cramps, I guess it's round ligament pain from the uterus expanding. Tired but despite all the complaints, I can't really complain. :)


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- whoa, you don't do things halfway, do you?

AFM- Still on the temp-rollercoaster that is this month! At the docs, my temp was 99.6 at about 9am and the other day I randomly took my temperature at 5pm and it said 96.5. I'm wondering if my thermometer is on it's last legs or if the vitamins are doing weird things (I take them in the morning). Either way 13 dpo today, not long to wait.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Thank you! I'm at 12+2 today and yesterday I didn't have any morning sickness until 9pm so hang in there! The grass does get greener!!:haha:

Leetie - Yay for af being gone! Time to have some fun :)

Xan - Woohoo 13dpo! Although your temps are up and down my fingers are still tightly crossed :)


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I hope the growing pains aren't to painful. I love how you and dragonfly seem to be enjoying everything so far even though you haven't felt the greatest. I love you ladies updates so I have a reference to look back on and compare.

Xan - I seen your chart :hugs: 

Ttc - I hope your doing good!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It's strange sometimes because every little ache and pain gets me nervous about what's going on, and feeling sick all the time really blows but it's easy to remind myself that there's life growing inside of me and it makes it all worth it. I find myself just whispering "grow baby grow" whenever I start feeling weird pains in my abdomen. Hopefully I don't look crazy:haha:

Xan - :hugs::hugs:


----------



## labgal

It's definately really cool despite random panic attacks over just about any symptom, questionable food (that you didn't know was questionable until you googled it) or daily activity, and feeling like you've been hit by a truck. 

I talk to baby, too, tell it that everything is fine and that it will be strong and healthy - of course, I'm talking to myself, too with that.

I met my nurse today. Her name is Karen and she is very nice. She seemed friendly, genuine and excited, which was great. Didn't do anything with baby, no doppler or anything, mostly just questions about how things have been going so far, timelines, and schedules for tests. Dragonfly - are you having the nuchal translucency screen? Was that part of the u/s you just had? I wanted to check with DH for his feelings before OKing any tests, and we are going to have it. That will be in a couple of weeks. It checks for downs, some other congenital defects and heart problems. 

Leetie - any summer plans coming up at all? :) 

Xan - :hugs: X 2 

TTC - hope you are well!


----------



## Leetie13

That's so cute you guys talk to your babies already. I imagine I will constantly also, I talk to my dogs all the time and if someone was watching they would probably think I was crazy lol.

Have you heard of the Materni T21 test? Its a non invasive blood test, they just take your blood and it can tell of any abnormalities and even tell the gender. I watch YouTube vlogs and a girl on there had it done. You can get it done at 10 weeks I think.

Lab - I'm not sure if we have any plans lol. We are very spur of the moment. Its so hard for us to make plans because our day to day schedule is all over the place. DH wants to surprise me with a trip around my birthday in august but he isn't sure what yet and its not 100% guaranteed it will happen. But usually weekends are cook outs and bonfires with family so its not like were not doing anything :)

How about everyone else, any fun summer plans?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - The questionable foods is awful. I still eat Caesar salads though, because even when I don't want to eat, I'll still eat that. And although there's egg stuff in there :shrug: I ate them all the time before pregnancy so I'm hoping my body has built up stuff against it.

DH and I decided not to the NT scan, we only had an u/s to see what the mass was in my abdomen but also got to measure baby and see the heartbeat again while we were there.

Leetie - Oh yeah, I talk to my dog and cat too lol. I have heard of the blood test that checks for everything under the sun and the gender! But we decided we want to see baby's privates on the screen:rofl: More exciting than a blood draw.

I hope DH plans an awesome birthday weekend for you :) Cook outs and bonfires sound so fun! Gosh it feels like ages since the last time I went to a bonfire.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies!! It's so cute that you ladies talk to baby!! I hope we all get to experience that soon. I'm sure I will talk to mine too because I'm very guilty of talking to my dogs and cat already. It's ok because I know they understand me lol. 

AFM- I've been really killing my workouts. In 2 weeks I lost 12lbs. On to week 3 now. Still staying very active. Last night I felt wet but no sore boobs but decided to go ahead and take a opk and it was positive on a reg and I got a smiley and then today about 12 it was REALLY positive on the reg and another smiley. I've never had such a positive on the reg line test. The test line was so dark and the control line was barely there. Is that strange? We didn't bd last night but we did today. The last time we did was a week ago though so I don't know if that will be enough. But we will bd again tonight and just hope for the best. It totally took me by surprise because my boobs normally hurt and I don't get that wet (TMI) like I was last night and again today. Perhaps the working out and thyroid meds are helping me. My boobs don't hurt at all. So crazy. Glad I decided to test even though they felt fine.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC n Hopeful said:


> I'm very guilty of talking to my dogs and cat already. It's ok because I know they understand me lol.

My cat and dog switched roles, so my dog ignores me like a cat and my cat listens to commands like a dog:dohh: But I hope they both understand me lol!

That is amazing that you've been kicking butt at your workouts! Exciting about the super positive opks, you must be surging big time. If you got your positive today that means you'll O in the next 24/48 hours so bd'ing today was super good. Lots of dust when you bd again tonight :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

LOL The cat doesn't pay me any attention but the dogs listen well. Today I took them with me for a walk. Poor dogs I made them walk 6 miles with me. We stopped at 3 though so they could rest but then we went again. 

I got the super positive today but I did have a positive last night too because I got the smiley too. It was about 8pm. But today is when I got the SUPER positive. The lines on the line test and the lines on the digi were strong. I always look at the lines in the digi and last night it was there but today it was super strong just like the reg line test. Craziness. You think that's still ok that we only bd'd today and not last night too?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh I bet they loved the long walk as tiring as it is lol. When I was attempting to train myself for a 5k my dog loved it.

I think you should be ok since opks show the surge, not actual ovulation so bd'ing today is good and you could probably bd tomorrow as well just for good measure.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Oh I bet they loved the long walk as tiring as it is lol. When I was attempting to train myself for a 5k my dog loved it.
> 
> I think you should be ok since opks show the surge, not actual ovulation so bd'ing today is good and you could probably bd tomorrow as well just for good measure.

It's funny you said that because they laid down as soon as we came inside and haven't moved lol. They are used to being lazy dogs. I need to take them on walks more because the fat one really needs it. 
YAY! That's good news. I was worried we had no hope since we didn't get to bd last night but I was definitely relieved to see such a strong surge today. Glad DF is off work tonight. There will be lots of bd'ing in the next 24 hours :haha:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Happy bd'ing!:winkwink:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - great job with the workouts! Woohoo to positive opks! I agree with dragonfly I think you've got it covered if you bd again tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- quite impressive! Sounds like you're making the most of nice early summer weather. And yay for O-lead up.

Lab and dragonfly- I love the talking to the babies/bellies :)

Leetie, how are you doing?

AFM- AF came 2 days early, maybe I miscalculated O. If I went by EWCM and luteal phase length, last month I O'ed on CD 10! If so, maybe the early O was a weak O, which might explain the up and down temps. Anyway, I'm already cd4 on last cycle before heading back to the fertility specialist. The timing is getting better and better, and we have the okay from the doc, so this cycle we're going to go all guns. Last chance before we go back to drugs and scans etc.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! Hope the bd'ing worked lol. 

Xan- are you using opks or no? I'm jealous of such an early O!! I didn't know u could O so early. I'm on CD 21 so I'm thrilled that O is here that early lol. Hope you get a sticky bean this cycle. I totally understand wanting to make it happen before having to go back to the Dr. That's why I'm praying for my bfp because I have a follow up next month to see what the next steps are. Exciting but so scary because I'm not sure what that might include. Good luck hun!!

AFM- we BD again last night just waiting on him to wake up so I can pounce on him lmbo. I just realized I could possibly get a bfp on my birthday!! Omg that would be the best birthday present ever, but then again I will be 10 dpo so I might not want to upset myself on my bday. Hmmmm.


----------



## labgal

Awesome, TTC! It sounds so cute, you running with you doggies! I have cats, so they're basically lazy balls of fur but I love them like crazy. Your timing sounds great to me, hoping you get your bfp this month! It would be a wonderful birthday surprise! 

Leetie - when is your birthday? I'm an august birthday, too! 27th here. Spontaneous vacations are always fantastic... summer is the best, I love bonfires and beach walks. 

Xan, I hope this is the cycle for you so that you don't have to go through all the drugs and tests! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Dragonfly - how are you doing? 

AFM 10 weeks :D Just plugging along. Nausea seems to be less intense than it was, still there but at a lower level, except the random spike throughout the day. I'll take it!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Fingers crossed for a bfp before returning to the fs! But I'm glad to hear you have an appointment with them soon if need be to go back. So so happy that your doctor have given you the all clear :happydance:

TTC - A late birthday bfp would be so exciting :) Thinking of you and sending loads of dust. Hope hubbs gets up soon so you can have some fun:winkwink:

Lab - Glad to hear your MS is tapering off! I definitely noticed a difference in week 10. Any sign of a bump yet? :)

afm: Nausea comes and goes, sticking to when I'm too hungry or too tired. I have massive bouts of exhaustion and energy so I never know what my day will be like when I wake up:haha: Confession time, I've always been a Pinterest addict... but the last week I've been pinning recipes like mad. I don't think I should be allowed on there anymore lol! I found a coffee cake recipe that I plan to try this afternoon, energy willing.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I really hope you get your bfp this cycle but at least you have a game plan if you don't. I'm good, thanks, just waiting the long wait for O.

Ttc - Fx you caught the egg!

Lab - my birthday is the 6th and my sisters is the 7th I'm a year and a day older, we always celebrated them together and I loved it. I wish we lived near a beach I love just lying on the sand in the sun. Glad to hear your starting to feel better.

Dragonfly - I love pinterest I mostly email the funny pins to people but I have found some good recipes on there. Let me know how the coffee cake is if you make it. I've never made one at home. My favorite is from Einstein brothers bagel shop.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - That is so fun that you share your birthday a day apart with your sister :)

The coffee cake muffins turned out yummy, although next time I'll double the batter because I love more and bigger. Also I had a lot of left over strussel makings so I'll probably half it next time too. Here's the recipe if you want to give it a try! https://pinchofyum.com/coffee-cake-muffins


----------



## xanzaba

Lab, dragonfly- glad to hear that ms is tapering down. My friend who's now into her 2nd trimester said that they call it pregnancymoon at her doctor's office. Over the ms but easier than 3rd trimester :)

TTC- sounds like you got some well timed bd'ing this month. Fx'ed.

Leetie, we can O watch together!

AFM- my O has been earlier since starting thyroid meds. I think the longest cycle I had recently was 32 days, but last cycle it was only 25 and on average it is 28 days. It's one of the things I want to discuss with the doctor during my appointment on the 2nd.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I like the sound of that lol. Now if MS would be gone completely, then I'd be over the moon:haha:

That's excellent your cycles have gotten shorter since taking care of your thyroid, although having them get so short below 28 days sounds stressful.


----------



## labgal

I think I cursed myself because immediately after I said I thought the MS was getting better it came back with a debilitating vengence I've had all yesterday and today. I'm not going to vex the powers that be again!

Dragonfly - no bump yet, I don't think. Just bloating that sometimes looks like a bump :( lol

Leetie - that's cute that your birthdays are so close! I have a gf that has the same birthday as I do, but we've never had a joint party. I always thought it would be fun. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!! 
Xan- That's great that thyroid meds shortened your cycles hopefully u get all that straightened out. My cycles were all over the place so I'm not sure what role my thyroid meds are playing yet. Hopefully they are shortening my cycles too. Long cycles drag out forever lol. 
Lab- sorry MS came back for ya :( DF's bday is August 29th. So y'all are right there together.
Dragonfly- sorry MS is still getting you too. Hopefully it eases up soon. 
Leetie- that's so awesome that u and your sister have back to back bdays!!

AFM- I'm still working out everyday. Today I had to put in extra time because I ate pizza bread ahhhh but it was so good lol. I'm 3dpo. Time Is Crawling ugh. Tomorrow I meet my nutritionist yay!!!!


----------



## labgal

I hope your appointment went well, TTC! Let us know how it was! And a gal's got to be allowed to eat some yummy things!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Labgal - I know exactly what you mean! I don't dare say you know what because it always comes back full force the next day:haha: I hope you're feeling better soon. Haha, the bump will surprise you. I kept thinking mine was bloat but one morning I woke up and realized it wasn't any smaller.

TCC- I hope your appointment went well. And I agree with Lab, a girl's gotta have tasty things now and then. Man I love pizza :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - thanks for the recipe!

Ttc - that's awesome you got to meet with a nutritionalist, I should look into one. My biggest problem with food is finding something that's quick, healthy, and filling.

Xan - I hope your cycles get straightened out. There is never a happy middle, either they are too long or too short. 

Lab - oh no I hope your feeling better. 

AFM - nothing much to report. This month feels like its flying by. I have a doctors appointment Monday. I'm nervous, I have never been to an adult doctor. The last doctor was a pediatrician for a sore throat. So I haven't had a physical in probably 7 years. And I have never had blood work done so I know they will probably want that. How much should I get into about ttc with the regular doctor?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I always feel quick and healthy never go hand in hand :( Although I've been loving smoothies and parfaits for breakfast, from there's it's a landslide on what I eat at the moment:haha:

You're doctors appointment will go just fine Monday:hugs: For me I went into everything about ttc, but I've had the same doctor for years so I'm not sure about a new one. I don't see any harm in bringing it up though.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab, Dragon - I agree!! Sometimes we have to indulge a little. I always want it more and more so I just go ahead and take a cheat meal from time to time so I don't crave it so much!
Leetie- That's great that time is flying by for you because it has slowed down for me lol. I'm sure the Dr appt Monday will go great. I was nervous too but I hadn't had a physical in 20 years OOPS! 

AFM- I hurt my foot so no working out. Tomorrow DF wants to take me to the dr to get it looked out. I'm 4dpo today. I figured I would share some info the nutritionist told me yesterday. If you don't agree that's fine just thought I would share the info. It caused a big stir on FB but everyone has their own opinions. She's been a nutritionist for over 30 years so I'm inclined to believe her lol. 
-Its OK to have fried chicken but make sure you use skinless breasts and use canola oil for frying. 
-Coconut oil is BAD! It's 91% saturated fat. When oil is used always use canola or olive oil. Use canola oil for high heat cooking.
-The flavor packets for water are NOT bad for us (sugar free brands like crystal light and Hawaiian punch) They do contain aspartame but she said the studies show that aspartame doesn't cause cancer and it's ok to drink it. 
-Canned veggies are bad because they are so high in sodium (which causes water retention)
-For sweets choose angel food cake, graham crackers, gingersnaps, or vanilla wafers. 
-For cholesterol issues when looking at food labels, u wanna look at saturated fats and cholesterol. They should be under 5% of DV (daily value) 
-Sodium intake should be less than 1500mg a day, 1000mg is better. 
-When you eat a carb (rice, pasta, bread) make sure you eat a protein with it, (chicken, lean meat, fish, dried beans, eggs) 
-YES you can eat the yolk in eggs because the egg white keeps the yolk from causing high cholesterol. 
-Cut out already made deli desserts it's better to make at home using canola oil. That's all I remember. Hope it helps some of you ladies that are fighting the bulge like I am.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I think I will tell him I am ttc but since I have a gyno appt. In about 2 weeks I probably won't go to far into it unless he asks.

Ttc - thanks for the info. That's interesting about the coconut oil, I don't use it but I've heard others
say how great it is.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Me too Leetie! So many fitness people on FB have said to use coconut oil and when I found out it was 91% saturated fat I was shocked!!


----------



## labgal

TTC - thanks for all the tips! It's pretty much in line with what I've heard/read except the coconut oil! I had no idea about that! 

Leetie - I haven't been to a PCP in at least 5 years, so I know how you feel. I never end up going because they always leave the practice the year I go, so there's no consistancy. You'll do great! Try to not worry about it (easier said than done) - usually there's nothing too crazy they do at those kind of routine checkups, but I know it can still cause nerves. Keep us updated! 

Interesting side effect... my wedding rings are turning my skin black where they sit. I saw it last night and was like, omg! My skin has never been black like that around my ring before! DH was like.. wtf, that's not a cheap ring! I swear (lol). Looked it up and it is a pregnancy side effect due to PH in skin changing. 

My diet, when I do eat, is horrid. I blame DH because he's a fried bunny and sugar bear. Whenever he sees me eating food like that now he rubs my tummy and says "that's my baby!" ...still trying to eat some things that are good for me though! At least I can eat salads again, now. 

How are you doing, dragonfly? Xan?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi, ladies!

Leetie, I'm sure your appointment will go fine, but I know what you mean. Going to the dentist is my scariest moment. But then it's always better when it's all done :)

Lab, that's weird about your wedding rings. A friend of mine who doesn't drink started craving beer in the first trimester. Her husband, a dutch man who loves a pint, got an earful about that!

AFM- Things good, and quiet here. CD9 and no ewcm or signs of impending O yet. DH and I have, um, been enjoying each other's company quite a bit this month. Hope we don't run out of steam too early.

In other news, we're getting a puppy! I would love to get a shelter dog, but we really need a dog we can train to be good around the birds. It's trying even for humans. The puppy has already been born and can be picked up around the 24th of July. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab-That's so strange about the rings! I never knew that. Just goes to show our bodies do crazy things because of pregnancy. 

Xan- I totally LOL when I read about the beer and blaming her DH lol. Hope O is right around the corner for ya!

AFM- nothing at all. 6dpo just trucking along. Praying everyday that this is my month!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Haha Lab I couldn't help but laugh at DH's comment! Mine is the total opposite, he gets crabby if I eat too many bad foods. So when he's at work I eat my pizza and ramen noodles:haha: I'm so rebellious.

Xan - Glad you and DH are enjoy times together, I hope O shows up soon too! Eek a puppy! How exciting!! You must post pictures so we may melt over the adorable.

TTC - Tomorrow you're halfway there! Fingers are crossed :)

afm: I think I'm fighting off a cold or something. Yesterday I had the worst sore throat all day, today my throats just scratchy accompanied by headaches and just a general ill feeling that isn't the same as MS. Moving dates been moved because the apartment isn't ready yet, I'm bummed but at the same time glad we wont be moving when I feel crummy. I told DH today's a lazy day, I'm going to lay around with movies, books and tea.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

That's so funny, rebellious with pizza n Ramen noodles Dragon lol. Hope you get to feeling better! 

Time has totally slowed down feels like I've been 6 dpo forever lol.


----------



## labgal

Aww yay for puppy, Xan ! You'll have to post pics of the cutie! 

I hope you're feeling better, dragonfly! Colds are awful. Books movies and tea are wonderful though! 

TTC - always felt that way during the tww! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

AFM had a nice visit with dad today :) just trying to fight the nausea, dh encouraging me to eat as I've lost 5lbs since getting pregnant. Going to try to drink more yogurt shakes and things BC I can handle drinking better than eating.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Time always seems to move slow while we're waiting :)

Feeling mostly better today, I think a down day is what I needed.

Lab - Glad you had a nice visit :) Have you tried smoothies?


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks everyone for you well wishes about the doctor, it was just like you all said not bad at all. I didn't even have to put on a paper gown lol. He just did a regular physical and seen on the papers I filled out that I was taking vitex and prenatals and asked if we were trying. I said yes for a while now and he ordered blood work to have my thyroid and sugars checked. I got the blood work done right after because I accidentally fasted so it worked out. Now only a little over 2 weeks until my gyno appointment yay.

Ttc - I hope the second half of your tww goes by faster than the first half and I'm praying this is your cycle.

Lab - that's so weird about your finger. I've never heard of that being a symptom. Is there anything you can do for it? I'm glad you can eat salads again, I hope you find something you can drink to get some good food in you. Do you normally have a sweet tooth?

Xan - yay a puppy! What breed is it? That's great you and dh have been spending quality time together.

Dragonfly - that's funny you sneak junk food lol. I hope your feeling better and at least the move being pushed back gave you more time to pack.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Glad the appointment went well! Awesome that he ordered to do some blood work already too:thumbup: Looking forward to your gyno appointment next.

I have to be honest and say it's probably a good thing we didn't move yesterday, although I was feeling better I think if we had been out and about I probably would be feeling super crummy today.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- Glad things went good at the dr. They checked me for the same things. Hope all the tests come back good. I was super relieved to find out I'm not even pre-diabetic. Glad I'm making changes now. 

Dragonfly- See God has it all under control. Glad you didn't have to move yesterday. 

AFM- I'm 8dpo. No symptoms at all. My boobs finally stopped hurting. I have creamy cm and that's about it. I decided to workout last night even though my foot still hurts and I was apparently walking fun because now I have a kink in the middle of my back on the right side. Wish time would speed up!! I've decided I am gonna test on 10dpo maybe since it's my bday it will bring me good luck and I will see 2 beautiful pink lines!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Definitely :)

Fingers crossed you get a birthday bfp!! Sorry about your back and foot hurting, I hope they sort out.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- glad you got it done and the wait is over! 

TTC- careful with your foot. I think I had a stress fracture from walking in heels over cobblestones! This is a new low, even for me :dohh: I bought some flat sandals with good support. They aren't my style at all, but I realize my foot is much better.

Labgal and dragonfly- hope your weeks are whizzing by and that you are having fewer ms days.

AFM- CD 13, and I think I O'ed yesterday or am O'ing today. I had a pretty big O dip yesterday and have been feeling the O for the past 24 hours or so. I've been reading up a bit on thyroid antibodies and the treatment, and I'm going to have a chat with my doctor about testing for antibodies. I think that I might be having implantation issues which could be caused by an immune system reaction, like having antibodies to my thyroid. From what I read, it looks like the treatment is low-dose aspirin or heparin to thin out blood and reduce blood clots. With my high red blood cell count, it sounds like that might be a good choice for me anyway, so I bought some low dose aspirin to try this cycle.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope your foot and back gets to feeling better. FX for a Birthday BFP!

Xan - I have heard a lot of women use aspirin to get a bfp. I hope it works for you.

I can manage wedges, but mostly I do flat sandals. I have weak ankles and I'm not very graceful. My mom called me grace when I was little because I would literally trip over nothing :haha: . I fell down steps in flip flops a few years ago and sprained my ankle pretty good. So DH is constantly telling me to be careful when I wear them.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - That's a great idea to bring it up with your doctor, I wouldn't have thought of it. I hope that a small dose of asprin is all you need to lead to your bfp if you must hit next cycle. But fingers still crossed this O is the lucky one :)

Glad I'm not the only clumsy one here:dohh: I rarely wear heels, only for dance practice. Other than that it's flats all the way lol


----------



## labgal

Leetie - glad everything went well at the doctor! I think the anticipation is always worse than the actual visit. 

TTC - my fx for you! I hope this is your month, you've been working so hard! 

You ladies are making me laugh. Xan, if it makes you feel better I once tore all the ligaments in my foot skipping. Yes, skipping. Talk about a level of low! My mom always says if there's a hole in the ground I will fall in it. DH calls me "the floating head" sometimes because I tend to walk into things. Where'd that wall come from??

I'm mostly a boot person or a wedge person as a result, though I do have heels, I wear them only when I know I will be getting out of the car and then sitting immediately, lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Sounds like we're all birds of a feather. I once broke my ankle playing kick ball- I tripped over the ball... And I also mainly wear wedges, or kitten heels, or flats, but these are quite sporty. Wearing sporty clothes makes me feel like a cheater :haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!! Tomorrow is the big day!! I'm also clumsy lol. I walk into tuinga, trip over nothing. It's a shame. DF is constantly saying be careful lol. I wear wedges but heels are not for me unless I wanna break something or hurt innocent bystanders lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!! I had a horrible birthday and a bfn ugh. Gonna wait till Friday to see if AF finds me. I pray this is my month, this Rollercoaster is difficult and not knowing what next month holds with the dr is worrying me.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: TTC- Sorry you had a bad birthday- as you said 10 dpo is early, most women don't get a positive until at least 13dpo. And if it's not your month this time, your health kick will only help, so a wonderful bfp will be sooner than later.

Dragonfly, labgal- when were your bfps? Did you have an early bfn? Lab, if I remember correctly you were sure you were out and you were super grumpy about it...

3dpo for me today. I had wicked O cramps and bloating for a couple of days. Fortunately it's been crazy hot here, so I wore my loose cool and comfortable clothes :)


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - :hugs: I pray AF stays away and you get your bfp. 

Xan - where do you live, I can't remember if you've said or not? The humidity has been terrible here. You can't go outside and enjoy anything until the sun starts to go down.


----------



## labgal

TTC - Sorry your birthday wasn't fun :( :hugs: Like everyone has said, 10 DPO is super early so don't count yourself out at all! 

Xan - I didn't test until 14 dpo when AF didn't show; I didn't want to waste any tests, and you remember correctly - I was sure I was out, was really down that cycle. I probably would have tested positive early, but I'm pretty sure implantation was at 9 dpo because I had a very sharp pinch that I completely dismissed, but it still wouldn't have shown up at 10 dpo. I think dragonfly's was 11 dpo? 

Super hot here, too. I'm going to have DH put in the AC tonight because I can barely sleep from the heat and humidity.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I'm down in DC- yesterday was supposed to go up to 98, in June! Usually July is sweltering, but if June is any indication we're in for a hot one this summer.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! I knew 10 dpo was super early so idk why I set myself up to be upset but I'm doing better now. No sign of AF right now but tomorrow will be the deciding factor. FF said My test day is Saturday. Cross fingers and toes and send lots of baby dust my way. And all the prayers too. I can't even tell you how much I'm praying.

Lab - I remember u thinking you were out. According to what I've seen 12 dpo is about average so I didn't even bother to test today.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

It's 3am and I'm scared to sleep because I'm afraid to wake up to AF lol. I'm silly, not like I can avoid it if she's coming. I just pray she gets lost and don't find me and I get a bfp Saturday!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- good luck, fingers crossed until blue!

Last night, 3dpo, I had some ewcm. I know that sometimes it can be left over from O, especially if you have bloating, but I hope I wasn't wrong about O timing. I don't think so because my temps are higher and I had such strong O cramps this month. I wish there was some way of knowing what's going on down there. I mean, geez, it's my own body :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- I know what u mean ahhhh! Crazy bodies!!

AFM - I finally went to sleep and thankfully woke up to no AF. I did test and it was negative from what I see. Ugh. Praying AF stays away and I get my bfp tomorrow!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I had wiped reddish brown once yesterday and then little tiny dots but now it's gone. I'm having cramps today so maybe she's on her way just a day late. Today was supposed to be test day according to FF so just gonna see what the day holds. Maybe thyroid meds made my lp longer or something.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, TTC. Let us know :)

Leetie, how are you doing? Any signs of O?

AFM- had some weird, sharp stabbing pains today. According to FF, I'm only 5 dpo, so probably not implantation. But it was weird, very strong... makes me wonder.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! Oh my goodness moving is tiring! We finally got the apartment and moved in Friday, because we were moving cities we loaded up a rental truck and parked it at my in laws, slept there and unloaded in the morning. 

TTC - I'm sorry you got a bfn on your birthday, but 10 dpo is still super early. Are you at 12 dpo now? Still in the running, fingers crossed!

Xan - I got my bfp at 12dpo, I promised not to test until 14 but caved when I went to bed and woke up with heartburn! Although your only 5dpo fingers crossed these sharp pains are leading to good news!

Labgal - Stellar that you were able to wait until 14dpo to test, I tried but failed:haha: How are you feeling? I hope the heat isn't making MS worse.

afm: MS comes and goes, had it really bad while we were loading the truck up but thankfully when we were unloading I did fine. Had some light brown spotting that night though so DH thinks I pushed myself too hard, but otherwise all is good:thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- I've read that implantation can happen on 5dpo so that may be what it was!! 
Dragonfly- I'm on 13 dpo and thanks! Sorry MS isn't being so kind. Hope it gets better soon. Take it easy tho, the blood would've freaked me out!!

To top off my crazy day I have gas which seems to be the cause of the cramps and now hemroids. Life is great lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC at least it was brown so after the initial startle I haven't let it linger in my head too long. Sort you're feeling so miserable! I hope your tummy and digestive track give you a break soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> TTC at least it was brown so after the initial startle I haven't let it linger in my head too long. Sort you're feeling so miserable! I hope your tummy and digestive track give you a break soon.

Oh ok that's good then!!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - even though its early I hope those pains are a good sign.

Dragonfly - I hope your resting a lot now that your moved. Take it easy.

Lab - how are you feeling? Do you have anymore doctors appointments anytime soon?

Ttc - how are things today?

AFM - I think O is almost here. My temps have been low and I've had some cm and mildly sore boobs. I got the result from my blood test, thyroid and sugar are both good.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, I hope you got to rest a bit and are feeling well.

Leetie, glad for good news!

AFM, temps shot up this morning, good sign. I'm feeling a bit grouchy with DH, but I think that's because he's in a mood. If I said the sky was blue, he would say that it was useless to talk about the color of the sky. But, I might be a bit grumpy too...

One of the reasons is that I just found out that one of my favorite teachers passed away. He had an inoperable brain tumor and was put in hospice a few months ago, so it wasn't unexpected. But he was inspirational- a great role model, personally and professionally- and this world is a little sadder without him.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly, I hope you are taking it easy now! Moving can be difficult and stressful, hoping that you are able to relax now. 

TTC - I'm hoping AF hasn't shown up for you yet! Keep us updated! 

Leetie - great that your bloods came back normal! You have your other appointment coming up in a couple of weeks, right? I have an appointment with my doc on Friday, the 12th week check, I'm excited! Then I have the nuchal translucency on the 1st. 

Xan - I'm hoping your temps stay up! Sorry to hear about your teacher - I had an awesome one pass away a year ago of breast cancer. I'll keep your teacher in my thoughts. Also kind of at odds with dh today myself, seems somewhat stupid but I was making lunch for us and he abruptly started a house project, so then I ate my lunch alone and he never had his. So I've been isolated off since then, it just felt rude and like... He couldn't have waited 5 minutes to have a quick lunch with me? Then when I told him I was irritated he just walked away. 

Oh well, I have a little bump going on now.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- yay for O coming soon! Glad your thyroid and sugar is good too.

Xan- I'm grumpy too, very moody lol.

Lab- awww yay for a bump!!

AFM- I honestly don't know what's going on. I had off and on brownish red spotting yesterday and cramps. Then this morning I had a clot when I woke up and now spotting again and cramps are gone. Super sore boobs. Guess I will see what happens tomorrow. Gonna call dr and see if this is normal.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - that does sound strange, I'm sure that doctor won't see as anything alarming though. Keep us posted how the spotting turns out.

Leetie - low temps sound good, bring on O! :) Glad to hear your blood work came back good.

Xan - Excellent about your temps going up, fingers and toes crossed so hard. I'm sorry about your teachers passing, even though there are times when its not unexpected it still is painful. :hugs:

Lab - Sorry that you were at odds with DH today. Yay for getting a bump!! One of these days its going to seriously pop out :)

Afm: My bump has definitely made a change! I was getting ready for a funeral today and the dress I set aside made me look huge so I changed. Mil was making a comment about baby and touched my tummy, she nearly jumped at the shock of how big I feel already.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm sorry to hear about your teacher. Do you have any sort of quote or something specific that reminds you of him that you could share? Temps look great, I can't figure out how to put my chart in my sig. I don't know if it is because I'm on a tablet or what. I hope dh gets out of his mood soon. It always makes me grouchy when mines grouchy.

Ttc - Strange spotting drives me crazy. I hope the doctor can let you know whether it is normal or not.

Lab - that was rude of dh not to sit for 5 mins to have lunch and then just walk away when you tell him it irritated you. Men sometimes they just don't get it. I don't cook often but if I do dh better have his butt in place when its time to eat. Nothing makes me more angry than to take the time to do something nice and have my effort wasted when the food goes cold. Aww yay for bump and doc appointment! 

Dragonfly - do you have any doc appointments coming up? Wow that's crazy your bump is changing.

Next Thursday is my doctors appointment and we decided last minute ( like always) to go to a concert. Its Paramore and Fall Out Boy. We listen to mostly country music but I LOVE Paramore. I wasn't going to go to the concert because dh doesn't care for the music but our 14 year old niece wants to go and has never been to one. I'm probably more excited than she is though.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I don't have another doctors appointment until the 3rd week of July, it feels ages away. But at least I can look forward to it since at that appointment is when we'll be scheduling the 20 week u/s! :)

Haha Leetie that's cute about the concert and your niece :) Gosh it's been forever since I've been to one, like 2006 lol! I bet you and your niece will have a fantastic time, good job on DH being a good sport and going even though he's not a fan.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly I bet you can't wait to find out what your having. I've bounced back and forth about finding out the gender or not when I get pregnant but I decided there is no way I could not find out ASAP.


----------



## Leetie13

Yay my sig works :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

DH would love to stay :yellow: but I just can't do it! I really want to plan baby's name and what their room will look like and the clothes. :haha:

Yes!! Now we can chart stalk :)


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, it's sweet you're taking your niece to the concert! One of the first concerts I went to was an Aerosmith concert with my friend's father. He was a really stern man, but I remember him rocking out at the concert. One of the few times we weren't scared of him :) And yay for sig. Now we can stalk your temps!

Lab, men can be so self-centered and single minded! Hope he apologized.

Do you ladies have a preference for a boy or girl? Personally I have a different preference each day! We used to go bowling where we used to live. When I was in the tww, if I played poorly I would joke that DH's son/daughter was a really bad bowler. It would vary from month to month, but it was always consistent that month.

Thank you ladies for the kind words about my teacher. I just found out yesterday that they are creating a career achievement award in his name. Leetie, I can't think of a quote from him, but if I remember times talking to him, a peaceful, content feeling comes back. Right now it also makes me a bit sad, but in time I'll only remember the positive.

Woke up at 5 this morning to go to the bathroom, so temps were a little lower. A bit tired, and peeing every hour or so. 8dpo today, so I still have a way to go.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - that really sucks about dh. I get my feelings hurt easily so that would have really bothered me. Sorry hun. Hope he has apologized by now. Men can be so inconsiderate sometimes.

Dragonfly- time is flying by goodness. I would definitely wanna know the sex too!!

Leetie- hope O finds you soon!! I've never been to a concert. Never really had the urge to go actually. Guess I'm weird lol.

Xan- yay for 8 dpo!! Your lp is 14 days right? Ahhh that seems so long lol. I'm so sorry about your teacher too :(

AFM - so I ended up having the light af for a day. Now she's gone. Wish she would've taken the sore boobs n nausea with her because I'm guessing maybe she's not completely done terrorizing me this month lol.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - that concert sounds like fun! We almost once went to a concert that had those two bands in it - the rockstar energy tour, but it so happened there was a hurricane on that day. So cute that you are going with your niece, she must be so excited! How many dpo now? 

Dragonfly - can't wait to find out what your baby is!! Scheduling my anatomy u/s between 18-20 weeks (they seem to go a bit earlier at my office for most things compared to what I've read online), so knowing me, I'll probably schedule for 18 weeks exactly if I can :blush: which is only a month away! 

TTC - Sorry that AF came :( but I think you are well on your way to getting a BFP! You're doing all the right things! I feel it coming for you! 

Xan - I'll be stalking your chart, keeping my fingers crossed that it's your month! 

DH and I were fine later that day - we're besties but there are always hiccups. He did apologize and ate his lunch at dinner in addition to dinner, I think because he felt bad! 

MS easing up for me a bit the past couple of days, though still having it a bit in the morning. Now my breasts are starting to hurt, which up until now they really didn't at all. They're also getting ridiculously huge, I think I'm going to have to go bra shopping, which I really hate. Pre-preg they are a 36d so I'm horrified to think what they are now.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Haha love your bowling comments you made, our kid better be a good bowler because I'm awful at it. That's wonderful that they're making an award in your instructors honor. I would ignore the low temps, it was from the early morning wake up and the multiple trips to the bathroom.

DH is rooting for a boy, of course:haha: I'm happy with either<3 Although I admit I've been day dreaming about having a girl lately.

TTC - Sorry to hear af showed up, but you're definitely well on your way to your bfp! I believe all the changes your doing with exercise and medically are going to give you the edge you've needed!

Lab - So jealous you can schedule sooner!! So many ladies on here get private scans at like 16 weeks, I feel like I'm in slow motion having to wait until 20. We're both getting so close to knowing what our LO's are! I'm also jealous to hear you have to go bra shopping soon:rofl: My girls have definitely grown, but not enough to get new bras. Do your nipples feel weird? I don't know how to describe the sensations I get in mine but it's weird haha


----------



## labgal

Oh, yes... Dh hoping for a boy so he "doesn't have to kill any teenage boys" in the future for hitting on our baby if its a girl. 

I like the idea of a girl because they are so darn cute, of course! And i like the thought of sharing wisdom with a girl (not that they'd listen) I'd be happy with either, though. Had the sweetest little boy in at work and his smile was so precious it was unbelievable! As long as baby is healthy I'll be happy! 

Sometimes they feel weird, dragonfly, kind of like a pinchy biting goosebump thing, if that makes any sense, lol. They're also charmingly scaly. I have to put lotion on them in the morning and night to prevent flaky skin :( the wonders!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - :rofl: I heard a friend say he's glad he has boys because he was to just worry about their bits rather than all the boy bits in the world.

Yes! That's exactly how mine feel :haha: that makes perfect sense to me. It's like goose bumps are crawling across my nipples or something, so weird. I haven't put any lotion on them yet, but I noticed some weird flaky looking bumps.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I sure hope you ladies are right. I called and booked my follow up with my gyn today. July 15 we find out what the next steps are. I'm nervous and excited!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- good luck! Yes my luteal phase is 15 days! It is SOOOOOO long...

DH and I are going to visit my parents today, so I POAS this morning- BFN at 9dpo. I know it's super early, but I figured if that the pain I had at 5dpo was implantation maybe I'd be a positive. Besides, I won't be able to test again until next Wednesday, which is the day AF is due. Still running to the bathroom every 1-2 hours, and starting yesterday I started getting sore boobs.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - sorry about the bfn even though it was early it still sucks to see it. Fingers still crossed! Have fun visiting with your parents.

Ttc - yay for doc appointment! It will give you something to look forward to.

Lab - that's funny you almost went to the same concert. Wow bra shopping already, I'm nervous about my boobs getting any bigger. I'm already a DD and have a hard time finding comfortable bras. Goodluck! 

Dragonfly - have you looked into having a private scan done early?. I've seen where some only cost 50 dollars.

AFM - still no O. I usually do on CD 28 which will be tomorrow but I don't have sore boobs like a normally do. I have some cm, I hope it happens soon.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - 9dpo is super early, although it is a bummer getting bfn's. Fingers are still tightly crossed!!

TTC - Great about your doctors appointment, best of luck!

Leetie - Hmmm, sounds like O is still on the way, hope it's tomorrow :)

I'm not sure about a private scan, DH doesn't want to and I don't want to do the scan without him so it looks like we'll just be waiting until we hit 20 weeks.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- have u done an opk? The last 2 cycles I was blindsided because my boobs didn't hurt until after O. I'm glad I had cm and decided to test. 

Thanks ladies!! Hopefully time flies by. The last 2 days I've had pink cm. I thought af was back but nope. A friend talked me into testing and bfn of course. I'm writing this stuff down to ask my gyn to see if these changes are normal. I've read some things about thyroid meds leveling your hormones and puts your body in a whirlwind for a couple cycles so perhaps that's what's happening.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi TTC- it's definitely possible- synthroid shortened my cycles quickly and dramatically! Also, changing your level of activity can change things around. I also find that when I'm careful about what I eat and exercise I have fewer symptoms of O, PMS, etc. Hope the doctor can give you some good insight :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- thanks for the info!! I wish it would shorten my cycles. Although they do seem to be getting shorter by a couple days each month. I wish I knew it took away symptoms of O. It totally blindsided me for 2 months now. I didn't know it would keep getting shorter. Did it lengthen your lp??


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- my LP has always been about the same, although I haven't had a 16 day LP in a while. It's hard to say exactly because I'm not 100% sure the temp shifts always perfectly reflect when I O'ed, as I can have O pains before, during, or after my temp shift. It's always within about 2 days, so I make sure I dtd at least 2 days after the shift to stack the deck in my favor. Well see if that helps...


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies. How is everyone feeling? Did you O yet, Leetie? How many weeks are you now, Dragonfly? 

Had my 12 and a half week appointment today. So exciting! Baby really looks like a baby! HB 176 bpm, which the new doctor said was great. Doc tried to find the HB with the doppler first but she was having difficulty, so naturally I was getting nervous. Then she took out the portable ultrasound machine and while that was warming up she did the internal check and was shocked because baby is really high up! My uterus has already shifted into a completely up position, which I was surprised about because my uterus is tilted back, so I didn't think it would shift for a while. She said she had been looking for the HB way too low. No wonder I have a crazy bump already! She also said the placenta is in front, so I probably won't be able to feel any of the baby's kicks until 24-25 weeks ( :( ) but it will help a lot in the 3rd trimester, where some people are getting woken up I'll still be able to sleep. 

Got a bunch of pics, though they aren't as good as dragonfly's. Mine are a bit farther away, but there's a really cute one where it looked like baby had enough poking because it's little hand came out like stoppp ittttt!! I will try to post when I get the chance :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - With all the changes going on it could definitely mix up your cycle a bit. I hope the doctor has helpful information when you go back with all your notes.

Leetie - How's O looking? :)

Xan - 11dpo and your chart is looking good!

Lab - Wonderful to hear your appointment went so well!! Good to know you have a proper bump now too, lol - I grumbled for so long over bloat. Bummer on possibly not feeling baby until later, but time is going by so quick already you'll be feeling LO kicking you around in no time:winkwink: Your pictures sound precious! I can't wait to see when you post them.

afm: Busy with unpacking and school work - only a week into the quarter and I already feel so rushed. But I'm sure once we're more unpacked and settled that I'll be doing better. MS still comes and goes, loads of indigestion after eating so that stinks. The only thing I seem to be craving so far is pizza and ice water.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - like everyone said new medications and starting an exercise routine can throw off your cycles. Hopefully they get straightened out soon.

Xan - temps are looking great tww is almost over.

Lab - yay for getting to see baby! That's crazy baby is so far up and heartbeat is 176! I'm guessing girl lol. 

Dragonfly - I hate unpacking just as much as packing. I hope once you get settled in you won't feel so rushed. Mmm pizza and ice water.

AFM - I am not sure if I O'd or not. I still have some watery cm on and off. Temp hasn't shot up yet, maybe tomorrows will.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- hope all is well.

Leetie- looks like your temps are climbing. Fx'ed!

Lab, Dragonfly- Love to see ultrasound images. Lab, that's so cute little one is saying leave me alone! Can you see/ are you looking for whether it's a boy or girl?

AFM- 13dpo and temps are still high. Usually this is about when temps start falling, so if they stay like this for the next couple of days I'll start wondering :) Just a couple of days till I'm home and can POAS.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yayyyy Xan!! I hope you're on your way to a bfp!!


----------



## LLawson

Tess08 I get the Wondfro ones off ebay. You can get hundreds for very little money. I also get the clearblue digital with the smiley face off eBay cheaper too. I use the cheap ones until I think Im at the o stage and then verify it with the clearblue smiley ones. It works much better for me like that.&#128512;


----------



## labgal

Xan - Oh I'm looking, and looking hard! After staring at the pics for a while I texted DH and said "I see a penis!" I could feel him rolling his eyes through the phone. When I got home we debated whether it was a penis or a foot, and having of course researched others' 12 week ultrasounds I went on a whole sermon about the supposed "angle of the dangle" theory indicating whether it was male or female lol. I really don't know, it could go either way as to what baby is, though I do lean toward it being a boy (though I seem to be the only person alive who thinks it might be, there has not been one other person to say boy so maybe I'm just being stubborn). I have my NT ultrasound tomorrow morning so hopefully I'll get some better/closer up pictures. Will post on thursday when I am finally off work for the holiday. 

How's everyone doing? Xan you're one day away, chart still looking good. Leetie what DPO are you? Doing OPKs TTC? Dragonfly update?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Your temps did go up so I hope they're on the rise to show O!!

Xan - How are you feeling at 14dpo? I see your temp went down a little bit, but still far above the cover line! Fingers crossed!

Lab - I hope you can share pictures with us after your next scan! Let the guessing games begin:haha: I forget, will you and DH be finding out? DH wants to stay :yellow: but I've wanted to find out, but he and a girlfriend have me near convinced to not find out:wacko: I'm so confused what to do! lol

afm: 16 weeks today! Yesterday I started spotting a lot of brown, and it was enough that the midwife told me to rest up the next few days and to take a break from unpacking. Also no lifting, so I'm feeling pretty useless. I found a thrift store that sells things by the pound 3 miles away from our apartment, I bought an adorable baby swing for less than $2. I told hubby I better be careful or I might blow way too much money there:rofl:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab- I'm sure most say girl because if it's a strong fast heartbeat it's been said that's a girl. It's been right for everyone I've known but could be a coincidence too, who knows lol. 

Dragon- yes please take it easy. Ahhhh! I don't think I could wait either. I can't handle surprises lol. 

Xan and Leetie hope things are going great for you 2!!!

AFM - not much of anything. I'm trying to make sure we BD every other day maybe that will help. Tonight I noticed my cm is starting to change so hopefully the meds are helping my cycle become shorter. I'm on CD10 I think and don't normally O till around cd21.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - fingers still tightly crossed! How are you feeling?

Lab - Good luck at your doctors appointment. Looking forward to the update.

Dragonfly - I've never heard of a place selling items by the pound, that's cool. I hope your taking it easy and resting. I couldn't wait until the baby is born to find out the gender. It would be an awesome surprise though.

Ttc - I hope the meds are helping your cycle and you O soon.

AFM - I have no idea what my body is doing. My boobs hurt like I O'd but my temps aren't going up. I had no cm yesterday. Ugh its frustrating.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - you need to rest, girlie! Don't push yourself so hard! I know it's difficult, I'm a really active person by nature too, so it's frustrating to slow down, but you need it! I hope the spotting has stopped and you are feeling OK. 

We are definately going to find out what it is. Neither of us want to wait, lol. 

Xan - stalked your chart, I see temps are lower but didn't drop below coverline. That's good, right? I'm not good at interpreting charts :( 

TTC - fx you have a shorter cycle this time around! Will you be doing OPKS soon or are you going without them for the cycle? 

Leetie - I looked at your chart, too. Are you using OPKs too, in addition to temping? Maybe your body is just super ripening that egg! FX you see a rise soon! 

Appointment went great. US tech said baby looks absolutely perfect, no obvious signs of down syndrome or anything, her/his neck is the right size, has a nasal bone and all fingers are accounted for. We got some of those crazy 4d US pictures - baby has high cheekbones like both DH and I :) so cute. Will post on thursday :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies.

Dragonfly, take care- I can imagine that's super scary!

Leetie, you'll O soon I'm sure :)

TTC- hope you get an early O

AFM- had a pimple along with the lower temps. Think I'm out this round. Good news is that the doctor appointment is tomorrow. Good timing if I want to try Clomid this cycle. An April baby would be great, we Aries ladies rock :winkwink:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Aww yay you got to see your LO in 3d. I have to admit those things freak me out but they are cool at the same time. So glad everything is looking great can't wait till you post some pics.

Xan - I hope your not out but your right that would be great timing to start meds. 

I am getting so nervous/excited for my appointment Thursday. I have a question, I know every doctor is different but should I print my charts and take them, or just bring my tablet with FF on it to show her them if she asks? Do regular gynos usually look at charts or just specialists? Let me know what you ladies have done. I know you should have test done before starting meds but I kind of hope she just prescribes me something then we do tests lol.


----------



## labgal

They freak me out, too Leetie. I was like omg, my baby is Lord Voldemort! (from Harry Potter, in case any of you aren't giant dorks like me...lol) 

I'd bring everything you can. My doc (regular obgyn) asked about OPKs and charting, it really does give them a lot of info. I'd just bring it on tablet, I know my doc preferred just looking at my calendars on my phone. Either way should be fine, though. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- the doctor asked me how long my cycles are and if I chart. If you have a copy of the chart it can't hurt. She might not want to see them, but then it's just a couple of sheets of paper.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I'm sad now, my dr didn't ask all those questions. Maybe because she said if using opks and regular bd'ing didn't work by this month we would discuss other options. I've heard most drs don't get thoroughly involved until you've tried a year. Guess it varies by Dr and your age is a factor too. Wish time would speed up to July 15th lol. I don't think i shared this but I go July 9th to get tested for Cushing's disease since my mom had it. Not sure exactly what it us but I know once it was under control she lost weight rapidly. I really don't wanna do that, that's why I work out so hard because I don't want hanging/sagging skin as I lose the weight. So I would love some prayers that things go well. I know it's all in God's plan whichever way it goes. 

Enough of all that, Xan is it almost testing day?? I've been thinking about you!! FX!!!


----------



## labgal

Good to see your temps are still high, Xan... :) :) 

Well I wish they had at least talked about a plan of action with you, TTC. It's frustrating if they are dismissive like that when trying for so long feels like forever already. Good news is that you're not far away at least! 

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts for your test for the cushings. I read up on it and even though it's in your family it looks like it's really rare, so keeping positive thoughts and everything for that! It's much more likely you'll be able to breathe a sigh of relief! But I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies-

:hugs: TTC. Doctors can be frustrating, but maybe she just wanted to get some more info, tests etc. And July 15th is right around the corner.

AFM- I had my appointment today and I have to go back for day 3 testing again. They check for ovarian reserve, TSH, polyps and fibroids... They say one calendar year is the limit and I have just hit that. I have to hold off for 1 month before the exams because they need to redo some infectious testing (HIV etc.) even though it's technically not a year, it will be mid-cycle. The plan is to do an insemination with Clomid. Sounds good.

No AF yet, but a BFN this morning :(


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, also, a little info to pass along. The doctor said that vitamin D levels play a large role in fertility. I've had low vitamin D levels in the past- you get low levels from not getting enough sun. I'm getting my levels checked ASAP, but it's good to supplement because many of us (especially after the winter) have low vitamin D.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - you will deff be in my prayers. I hope all goes well and your doc gets more proactive at your next appointment.

Xan - sorry you got a bfn :hugs: I pray all your test come back great and you get to do an iui soon.

AFM - I started sporting this morning. It was bright red and there were some clots. Then through out the day it turned to brown spotting. Who knows. Its something else to tell my doc tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Strange about your spotting that turned to brown, definitely something to ask the doctor tomorrow. I would bring plenty of your charts and any opk pics if you have any. My GP and gyno looked at them while we were trying so it doesn't hurt to ask them to take a peak. Best of luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes :)

Lab - Yay for baby being beautiful! I can't wait to see the pics you post tomorrow :) Aww high cheekbones:cloud9: I hope ours have my high cheek bones and DH's nose lol

Xan - Your temps are still up! How are you feeling? Pimples don't mean one way or the other imo, I'm broken out worse than a teenage boy right now:haha:

TTC - I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that the tests go well:hugs: Even though your mom has it I think as Lab said that Cushings is rare even when it's in the family so I hope that's so.

afm: I might become an addict to this by the pound place:wacko: Took it easy today, did a quick grocery shopping trip and walked around the farmers market this afternoon, other than that I've been resting and things seem to be calming down there. Knock on wood it stays that way. DH and I are still talking on the :yellow: front, at this point he's for finding out and now I'm curious about waiting:dohh:


----------



## labgal

As promised, baby lab: :) https://imageshack.com/a/img850/7540/f062.jpg

and https://imageshack.com/a/img823/4130/yj01.jpg

Sorry you started spotting sweetie leetie, maybe you had an anovulatory cycle based on your chart? Think of it as more info you can give to the doc. :hugs: 

Xan your temp is still up :) 

My acne is horrible too. I've been blessed with never having acne most of my life besides the occasional spot, but now I have all these tiny pimples all over my forehead and neck. I've been doing an intense skin regimen to try to counteract the hormones, lol. 

Having any cravings, Dragonfly?


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- what a cute little peanut! Looks like he/she's wearing sunglasses.

TTC- hope your appointment goes well today.

Leetie- they say that sometimes you can spot around ovulation. Maybe it's that?

Yes, temps still up- I realized that the 2 days I had a temp drop I was at my parents' and DH had already left. Considering that he is a natural heat source, maybe those drops were husband related? But I still had a BFN yesterday, and FF my temps sort of had a 2 step rise, so maybe I ovulated 2 days later than I thought? If AF doesn't show by Saturday, I'll POAS.

Yesterday I had something weird. Sorry if TMI, but my undies were wet. It was really hot here, so it might have just been sweat. Yuck, sorry.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!!
Whatta cute little bean Lab!!
Dragon-that's funny that he wants to know now and u changed your mind lol. 
Xan- Unfortunately my appt isn't till the 9th for the cushings and 15th to see the gyn UGH! I hope things are still looking up for you, hope the bfp comes soon.
Leetie-hope you get to discuss all that with the dr. 

AFM-I'm getting more nervous as the days go by lol. Feels like time is slowing down too. I had a lot on my mind yesterday. I did 14 miles on the treadmill on top of my other workout regimen. To say the least, my legs hate me today lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Aww cute little baby lab! Love the pics.

Xan - maybe you did O late, ff isn't always the most accurate on actual O date. Either way FX!

Ttc - wow I bet your legs do hate you lol. I hope time speeds up some for you I hate waiting for things.

Dragonfly - Haha that's great that now dh wants to find out and your thinking about waiting. I wish
there was a place like you had around here. The places that sell used things are not very nice and anything that's worth buying is usually gone fast.

AFM - AF came Thursday morning so I didn't O. It was very awkward going to the gyno with AF I know they are used to it but I just felt uncomfortable. She didn't look at my charts but she ordered day 3 bloods, I get those tomorrow. Then next Saturday I get an ultrasound to look at my ovaries and uterus. And she wants to do a post coitle test around the time I O. To make sure I don't have antibodies that are killing the sperm. She was nice but talked super fast it was hard to keep up. She said if everything comes back normal then I have to see an RE. So now I'm praying that something is wrong that she can fix lol. Went to the concert last night it was awesome I had so much fun best concert I've ever been to. Today were having a partying so I have been cooking and baking all morning. Happy Independence Day! Have a happy safe holiday!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie-I know it's overwhelming, but I completely agree with you. Sounds like she is being thorough and doing all the right things. And if there is something- like not ovulating- you can fix it! DH and I are "unexplained" so it's a bit frustrating, but even then there are things you can do.

AFM- AF came today. The BFN warned me, so I was prepared. Fresh start with new doctor, I'm happy. Also, found out that my previous RE left his practice. Sounds like I was justified to have concerns- I'm more confident with where I'm going now.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Oh my goodness look at your baby!! So precious! I can't believe that second photo, you can see baby putting their little fist up:cloud9: 

What is your skin regimen? I need to find one, pimples all over my face and neck - it's awful!

Xan - Sorry to see that your chart has started over :hugs: Glad to hear you're having a fresh start with a new doctor, I hope they rock.

TTC - Wow 14 miles!! I admire your motivation! I wish I could steal some of it:haha:

Leetie - Sorry to hear that af came:hugs: You're not the first, nor the last to go in to see the gyno with af. That's a bummer she didn't look at your charts, but that's great that you'll be getting day 3 bloods done!
I love that this gyno has a plan, but I hope that there's just a minor problem so you don't have to see an RE.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - sorry AF came. I bet it is frustrating being unexplainable that's my biggest fear. I'm so glad your happy with where you are with the new doctors I hope they get things figured out for you.

Dragonfly - when the nurse came in I told her AF came and she said as long as its not heavy its fine. Then she told me to take everything off and I was like oh no I'm going to bleed all over the place lol. But it wasn't horrible just awkward. Sorry pimples are being a pain. I already get hormonal acne on my jawline and chin I hope it won't get worse when I get pregnant.


----------



## Leetie13

Oh and Lab you need a ticker :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan and Leetie I'm sorry that AF found you both. I feel like a newby cuz idk what RE stands for lol.
Dragonfly- I think my energy is coming from the thyroid meds. Everyday I feel more motivated. 

Im actually cooking in the middle of my workout tonight but tmi I was wet so I wasn't sure if it was from bd'ing this morning or possibly an early O. Well boy was I shocked to see what appears to be a positive opk on cd14. Idk if I've shared but I've O'd well into cd30-cd40 something so to see that almost made me cry lol. Ok I've been up over 24 hrs because the leg pain yesterday was intense so since I was awake I decided hey why not work out lol. I did 6 miles and it didn't loosen my legs up any at all. Those squats and leg lifts are wrecking havoc on my legs. Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## labgal

Happy Fourth ladies :) totally rained out here for the holiday but I hope everyone else had a good one! 

Xan I'm sorry AF came but your positive attitude is wonderful! I hope your tests go well and you can start something soon. You did clomid before? What about femara? 

Leetie, I wouldn't be comfortable going to the gyno with AF, but I'm glad they were able to do something! Good that you are able to do the day 3 test, I'm certain your day 21 test will be like mine and it will show a weak or no o, then hopefully they'll get you on clomid and you'll get your bfp! 

TTC, if I were your legs I'd hate you :p but congrats on cd14 o!! That's awesome! I hope this is the cycle for you! 

Dragonfly, I basically use a rough exfoliant in the morning then astringent without salicylic acid, then moisturizer for combination skin, then at night I do the same thing but with a foaming facial scrub with a light exfoliant for combination skin and the moisturizer... Right before bed. It does seem to be helping. Dh's like so now you spend an hour in the bathroom in the morning AND at night, Haha...oh well! Everything is good with you, I hope!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey ladies I hope everyone is having a good week!

I got my blood results LH 3.3 FSH 5.3 Prolactin 8.26 and from what I can tell those are all normal. I haven't talked to the doctor yet so hopefully she will go over them with me. I did see where under conditions on my online health profile it says oligomenorrhea which is basically irregular cycles and cycles lasting longer than 35 days.


----------



## labgal

Those are great numbers, leetie! Good news! They are similar to what my numbers were but my FSH was a bit higher - but its better to be lower, your eggs are in perfect shape! Mine was like a 6 which just put me in the very good but not excellent category. But yours are excellent! I'm willing to bet your 21 day test will come back with low progesterone and that's the main issue. :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Glad those numbers are good Leetie! I really don't have a clue. Hoping they check that stuff for me on the 15th. 

AFM- I have totally failed at taking opks because I'm drinking so much water while working out that I can't hold my bladder lol. Never thought I'd be saying that sentence haha. I've had the "wet" feeling but no sore boobs. Last cycle I got them after the positive opks. So now idk if I haven't O'd or maybe the thyroid med has balanced my hormones so well that my boobs no longer hurt. I guess I will see soon enough. Yesterday I had my endocrinology appt and my awesome dr was so nice. He checked me for all the visual signs of Cushing's and says I have no visual signs which are usual very noticeable plus the fact that I'm losing weight says I don't have it beings with Cushing's losing weight doesn't happen. I'm very relieved. He still sent me home with this swab thing to take a saliva test to make sure but he said he will be shocked if it comes back positive so I am quite happy. Now if I can speed up time till the 15th lol. I've been praying so much. I'm glad things are falling in place, hopefully more good news on the 15th. Hope you ladies are all doing great!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hello ladies!

Leetie, great blood work levels. I hope that lab is right and the low progesterone is a simple fix!

TTC- glad that the meds are helping you feel like you're getting to normal.

AFM- just got my day 3 results, everything normal. My TSH is 2.7 and I think they try to get it down to less than 2.5 with the meds. But tellingly, my prolactin went from 20 last year (borderline high) to 10! I have another blood test today with a full thyroid panel. If my TSH is still a bit high they might bump up my synthroid. But once I started on the meds I just knew things were getting more normal- I haven't been getting sick nearly as often, I got rid of random muscle twitches and a permanent eye twitch, and I haven't had an eye infection in a year! I never linked these up to being hypothyroid until they were gone about 2 weeks after starting the meds. TTC- do you feel the meds are doing good things for you? Is the constipation/nausea gone?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I'm going to have to look into something, I used to use an exfolient. back in high school days but now that I'm an icky pimple mess again I'll need to start back up lol

Leetie - Glad that your blood results all came back normal!:thumbup: When do you go back to the doctor to discuss the results?

TTC - Excellent that the doctor doesn't believe you have cushings, praying that your results come back in the clear! Looking forward to the 15th for you! I hope you did indeed O on CD14.

Xan - Yay that all your blood results are normal! Best of luck with todays blood draws, I hope they come back stellar as well.

afm: Tomorrow morning DH and I leave for our weekend get away, I'm so looking forward to it and glad that the friends who were going with us decided to cancel last minute. DH and I really need the time alone together, I plan on leaving my phone behind. Maybe it's the hormones but I feel like we've been so distant lately. I'm moody as all get out and DH is usually in a sour mood when he gets home from work from stress there and fighting traffic. The shifts they've had him on all week force him to head home in the middle of the massive traffic so instead of 40 minutes to get home it can take up to 2 hours. We used to snuggle a lot but since getting pregnant snuggling is just uncomfortable and leaning over for kisses gives me heartburn. Just can't win on the intimate front right now :nope: Oye, sorry for the long rant.


----------



## labgal

TTC so glad to hear that your doctor's appointment went well and it doesn't look like you have cushings! What a relief! It does seem like your thyroid meds have been really helping you even things out, which is absolutely fantastic! 5 days until your appointment! I know it feels like forever, but you'll be there before you know it! 

Xan that is wonderful that your numbers were all normal, and that they have improved from last year! Are they doing day 21 tests, too? 

Dragonfly - it really sounds like you and DH need some time together, so I'm glad your friends cancelled on you! DH and I work the same hours so we get to spend a lot of time together, though he travels a lot for the company it's within a couple of states so he rarely gets stuck in too crazy of traffic. I use to have a brutal commute and I know how stressful that is and how it can really take it out of you, so it's good you guys are getting away. I know what you mean about the snuggling - DH and I basically hold hands now on the couch because it kills me to lean over and just lay on him. 

Sick mostly in the mornings/early afternoon now, but it's not as bad as it was. Getting bad headaches at night but I think it's more from the heat than anything. We get to find out the gender on August 11th! I can't wait for that. 

Work has been really horrible lately and I'm not really sure what I'm going to do once LO is born. My boss has turned into a giant [expletive expletive]. My cousin who I'm very close with is getting married at the *end of October* so I requested the time off ASAP (only two days!), which was four months in advance. Mind you I've known for a year and told him for a year, but company rules don't allow us to put in the request until 120 days ahead of time. Hotel is already booked and everything, and it's going to be the last family event where my dad is going to be normal in any sense of the word (he is now forgetting what he ordered when we go out to dinner, he forgets DH and I are coming over, things like that, so I know within the next year things are going to get much worse). He denied my time, and we got into a giant argument where I basically told him I was going no matter what for the reasons stated above, he didn't give a shit and said I could look forward to having some kind of action taken against me when the time came in October, to which I said I would get a doctor's note if need be so just try it. Needless to say it's been really stressful, but I've been at this job for 5 years, since I graduated from college and I'm just at a loss as to what to do. Vent done, lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh yes, hand holding is awesome. Hugging is beginning to get silly because of growing a tummy, I have to give awkward sideways hugs:haha: At least DH teases me about it.

I'm so sorry to hear about your cruel boss!! I would get the doctors note just to have on hand so if they do try to cause problems when you go to the wedding you've got your butt covered. But I hope that when the time comes he's more compliant. I can't believe you've been there 5 years and they treat you like that. :hugs: I hope your day gets better.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Lab, Dragonfly.

Dragonfly, I'm sorry you've had some stress between you. I'm sure a little time away will help to relieve the moving/pregnancy/work stress that has no doubt built up. :hugs:

Lab, your boss does sound like an awful $#!^. Maybe he's going through male menopause?

Well here is a little something that should make everyone smile a little bit- it's our little girl dog, 6 weeks today. I can't believe it's only 2 1/2 weeks until we take her home!
 



Attached Files:







female1.jpg
File size: 98.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## labgal

Omg xan shes soooo cute! That's a labradoodle? A golden doodle? I absolutely love those dogs, they are so adorable!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's awesome you love your new doc and he doesn't think you having Cushing's. I bet that was a huge relief to hear. I have the same problem with opks I drink water all day long and when I do opks I won't drink anything or pee for 4 hours before I do one so then I feel so dehydrated that's why I don't like them. I'm praying the doc does all necessary tests and you get answers soon.

Dragonfly - have fun on your getaway with dh. That's sounds so nice being able to get away just the two of you. I hope you feel better about things when you get back.

Xan - omgoodness that puppy is so cute! Have you named her yet? So glad your results came back good and that the meds gave you better numbers. I'm praying it leads to a bfp soon.

Lab - I can't believe you will find out the gender soon. I know its a month away but wow time seems like its flying by. What an A hole of a boss to treat you like that. I hope everything works out and he doesn't try to cause you more stress. 

I talked to my doctor and she said everything is normal no pcos or pituitary problem. I get an ultrasound done Saturday to look at things. Then I have to wait until I ovulate to do the post coital test and I think she is going to test my progesterone then.


----------



## xanzaba

Woohoo Leetie! They've ruled out a whole host of problems! The next step will be done before you know it. Fx'ed for an early O!

CD 8 here already, can't believe it. Between work this month, the puppy and preparing for vacation next week, time is flying by! Had some more blood work done yesterday, so they'll have all of my thyroid info. They also checked Vitamin D, which has been low in the past and I just found out that can lead to fertility issues as well as whether I RH antibodies, since I am bloodtype A-. I've never been checked for any of these, so here's hoping. Also, I just found out that, even though he charged me for the tests, my previous doctor never sent in the samples for a whole bunch of genetic tests! And they are expensive and rarely covered by insurance. Ugh, I am so glad we switched doctors :) I also just feel much more comfortable with a female doctor.

The dog's name will be Wendy and she is a golden doodle. I can't wait :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - My goodness she's cute!! Glad time is moving :) and this new doc sounds excellent!

Leetie - great they've rules out so much already! Looking forward to hearing how your ultrasound goes tomorrow :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I can't remember, are you seeing an RE or just reg. Gyno? That's great that this new doc is actually doing her job and that your more comfortable with her it makes a huge difference. Love the name Wendy for the sweet little puppy.

Ttc - I don't know if anyone ever answered I remember you asked what RE stood for its Reproductive Endocrinologist. Basically a fertility specialist.

OK I have a question, I've been taking vitex for months now. It hasn't seemed to shorten my cycles or lengthen my LP. Last cycle I ran out and never got around to picking more up and I ended up not Oing. I got some yesterday but I was thinking last night should I hold off on taking it in case she does a progesterone test so she can get results without the vitex in my system or take it to make sure I do O since I have to O for the test to be possible? What do you ladies think?


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I'd definitely hold off. My doc (RE) said not to take it because it can alter estrogen and progesterone levels. If there is something amiss, you want the doc to catch it. And if there's nothing wrong, you don't want a false alarm.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks xan , I've decided not to take for the reasons you said.

Did the ultrasound this morning. The directions said drink 4 8oz glasses of water 1 hour before the appointment. So I did but I didn't feel like my bladder was full so I decided to drink another glass. Big mistake. When we got to where the office is which is only maybe 5 minutes from my house I couldn't hold it any longer I really thought I would pee myself. We stopped at a store and after I went I had to drink water again. I drank what I was supposed to and felt much better. When the guy was doing the ultrasound it hurt a little I didn't expect that and I also didn't expect to have to do an internal one also. That was a little awkward but not horrible. He isn't the one that reads them but said he didn't see anything noticeably wrong. I should hear from the doctor beginning of the week.


----------



## xanzaba

That sounds great, Leetie! When I had polyps the ultrasound tech was really tight-lipped. They'll probably measure your lining, make sure it's the good thickness, and the size of your ovaries and your uterus. But sounds like they didn't see any cysts on your ovaries, which is consistent with PCOS being unlikely from your labs, or any fibroids or polyps.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Sorry ladies things have been crazy! Thanks Leetie, so a RE is different than an endocrinologist? My endocrinologist said he would handle my thyroid issues from now on if I wanted him to. I really am going into this whole thing blind. I don't even have a clue about the numbers you said or the procedures you all are talking about lol. I'm just lost. Maybe I will understand a little more after my next appointment. My dr wasn't really open to discussing a lot until I hit the year mark. 
Xan- I haven't really noticed any changes. I thought I had O'd early but yesterday and today I've had major CM so idk. I've been drinking too much water to even be able to depend on opk. Whatta a cute doggy!!
Dragon- I hope you and DH have a great time away!! 
Lab-That really sucks about your boss. I hope things get better!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I think endocrinologist learn the same things but some specialize is different fields. Good luck tomorrow at your doc. appointment. Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Mine was pretty uneventful except last high me, dh, dh's son, and our niece ( the one we took to the concert) went to see Tammy the movie and went to olive garden. The movie was good, not great but good.


----------



## labgal

Glad to hear everything looked good on your US Leetie :) are they going to do an hsg as well or just the us? I heard that Tammy was a little more sad than it looked? 

How'd the appointment go, TTC?? 

How's Xan? 

I think Dragonfly is still on vaca :) Hope she's having fun!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Glad the u/s went good! I hate having to have a full bladder during those. I hope the doctor continues the good news when you hear back from them next week. I wouldn't worry about there being pain/discomfort during the u/s, my left ovary always hurts like no tomorrow when they did internal u/s.

TTC - How was the appointment? I hope the doctor was able to clear some things up for you.

Lab - How are you feeling :)

Xan - How are you? 

afm: Back from our weekend vacation and it was great :) My favorite part was going to a Upick farm where we picked flats of raspberries, blueberries and lavender. Also plenty of beautiful walks in the sunshine. Definitely loving that pregnancy is making me tan super easy!:haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies!! 
So today at my appointment we discussed a lot of things. I don't know if you all remember I thought I had a pos opk on cd14 well yesterday I had another pos. So I told her about it today and she said we basically wait 10 days and see how a pregnancy test comes out. Our best hope is that I'm pregnant now. But if not I have to schedule a HSG test as soon as AF is gone. She wants to check my tubes before she begins me on clomid. If my tubes are ok then we start clomid soon after the test. Fingers crossed that my tubes are good. I feel so emotional. I hate the waiting game. I wish there was a way to get an idea if your tubes were ok without having to wait so long before the test. I'm so impatient lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: The waiting game is awful, but that's fantastic that your doctor has a plan so try to hold on to that as the days pass while waiting to know. Hang in there TTC, things are looking up and I'm loving this doctor so far!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - she hasn't mentioned doing an hsg yet. I just really hope that they get whatever tests they want done this cycle and then start me on something next cycle.

Dragonfly - I'm glad you had a nice weekend with dh. A upick farm sounds fun. We have apple orchards close to where I live but I've never been to it. I didn't know being pregnant makes you tan easier that's cool. 

Ttc - that's great she's already planning on starting clomid. I pray your tubes are nice and clear.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - glad you got some good r&r! I love picking fruits, fall is my favorite season purely for apple picking I think! We have raspberries and strawberries we grow in our yard, but we have to get to them before the animals do! 

How are you doing? Is MS better for you now? Did you book your anatomy US yet?? 

TTC - I hate waiting too. It's the worst. But it is great that they are getting things done! Luckily your cycles are shorter now so the wait was be as long as it would have been! My doc made me do the HSG before clomid too, she said there would be no point in giving it if at least one wasn't open. At least when you DO go and have it done, you'll know right away what your tubes are like because you actually watch the dye spill out (or not). But I'm sure your tubes are fine! Still keeping my FX that you will get your BFP this cycle! 

Leetie - I'm hoping that whatever they need to do they do it for you this cycle! Your doc may have thought only US was necessary - the hsg they do exactly a week after your period I believe, so I think your doc would have already had you have it done. I'm still hoping you'll get your bfp this cycle, too. I see you're on cd14 - they must be doing a cd21 blood draw? Ask questions if they are leaving you a bit in the dark. Sometimes I write my questions down because I tend to draw a mental blank as soon as the doc walks through the door... 

AFM doing alright. Next weekend DH and I are going camping for a couple of nights and going to the beach for a couple of days. Hoping it helps pass the time quickly as we wait for gender scan on Aug 11th. I think I may have felt some movement today...felt like a moving muscle twitch in my bump, but I'm really surprised because the doc said not to expect it until later because of the anterior placenta... I asked the girls on the second tri forum, though, and they seem to think it was movement so yeeee....


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I bet the apple orchards near you would be amazing to go to.

Labgal -Raspberries and strawberries, yum! My midwife sent out our referral so when I hear back from them we'll be scheduling our anatomy scan :) MS still has it's moments, but I'm praying it just keeps getting better. Your trip sounds lovely, I hope you and DH have an amazing time! Definitely sounds like movement to me, so exciting!!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - that's sounds so nice going camping and to the beach I hope you have great time. How many weeks are you? You need some sort of ticker in your SIG I always forget. My niece is almost 14 weeks and has an anterior placenta and she felt baby a couple weeks ago, so its possible that's what it is :) . The doctor never said anything about CD 21 blood test. I have to wait until I ovulate then do a cm test and I think she wants to check progesterone then.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Agreed with Leeite, I always forget where Lab is with no ticker! I just know she's close to me :) hehe.

Lab - are you doing the gestational diabetes screening? My midwife said it's not mandatory since I don't have any risk factors or flags popping up for it, so I'm looking into it while we decide.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

It's good to see everyone is moving right along. 
Leetie it's great that your dr jumped into action and starting all these tests hopefully they figure it all out for you!! FX. 
Lab that sounds great! I wanna go to the beach. Time will fly by before u know it. 
Dragon- yay for anatomy scan!!!

AFM- I came online to look around because I'm having the worst pain/pressure ever!! Idk if I'm 2 dpo or 12 dpo because the stupid opks lol but now I'm really I mean REALLY having a lot of pain pressure in my low tummy area. Directly above my cooter. I was gonna work out but that's not happening with this feeling :(


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

Vacation plans sound wonderful lab. I have mad respect for you camping at any weeks pregnant in the summertime. I think I could do a camping trip in the fall not pregnant, that's about it :)

The summer produce here is amazing. We went to the farmers' market near us the other day and they had everything, from those little multi-colored tomatoes (I eat them like candy) to strawberries, raspberries, cherries, sweet onions and purple colored bell peppers. Fresh tomatoes are so good, I don't like regular grocery store tomatoes. My grandfather and I used to grow tomatoes, so when DH and I moved to California we thought it would be great to grow our own tomatoes, but it was an utter failure. Turns out it wasn't us, it's is just really hard to grow tomatoes in California because it is so dry.

AFM- about 14 dpo and pretty sure I O'ed yesterday and/or today. Funny with temping I started to realize what O pains were. I always thought I just got a bad stomach every month or so. I'm trying to figure out when I should get AF because I might be out of town for work. That would delay the Clomid for a month :( Oh well, what's another month?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Ouch, sorry to hear you're in so much pain! I wonder what it could be. That's frustrating with the opks leaving you in such limbo, at least your doctor gave you a date to test by to see what's going on.

Xan - Gosh that all sounds delicious! There is definitely something special about farm fresh fruits and vegetables that grocery stores just cannot provide. *If* you need Clomid after this cycle would your doctor prescribe it before hand just in case you are out of town for work? Fingers crossed you wont need it though and that this O date is the magic one.


----------



## labgal

I know I need a ticker :( I'll try to get one in the next couple of weeks. This is my 15th week. What week are you, Dragonfly? Your ticker always gives me Xs for some reason. 

I can't wait for your anatomy scan, Dragonfly! I don't think I'm going to do the GD screen. It kind of seems kind of pointless. I have no flags for it and my weight is normal and I haven't gained yet, so I doubt I'll do that. I still have to do the second part of my NT bloodwork somewhere between monday and the following monday, but the scan part of it came back promising so that's likely the extent of testing I'll have. I don't want to do CVS or Amnio or the like. How about you? 

If you're 12 dpo TTC, I'd take it as a good sign! One of my first symptoms was a lot of lower pressure - I thought I was getting a UTI or something but nope, it was just baby! FX for you lovie! 

Xan - I love farmers markets. Sounds so delicious! How long would you be out of town? Can you pick up rx before you go or would you miss BD days if you took it?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Happy 15 weeks Lab :) Time is flying quick! That's strange about my ticker, I wonder what's up with that. I'm in my 18th week :) Just a few more weeks until the anatomy scan! Just waiting for the darn place to call and schedule it:coffee:

I feel conflicted with the GD screen, mostly I don't want to do it because it just sounds awful and it makes me feel selfish thinking that way. But like you, there aren't any increased risks or flags that are making them say I should do it. Glad that the NT scan came back great, I'm sure your bloods will too! We didn't do the NT scan so won't be doing the CVS or Amnio either.


----------



## labgal

I thought you were 3 weeks ahead of me :) Your EDD is somewhere in the mid December 20s, right? Holiday baby! (Must be pc of course ;) ... here in RI our state has Holiday Trees now).


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

December 15th :) Although at my last scan I was measuring a week ahead so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that in my next scan I'll still be ahead a week so they can move my date up. You're due at the beginning of January, right?

Psh on holiday trees, I still say Christmas.


----------



## xanzaba

I'm not sure whether they would give me Clomid before I go, but thanks for planting the idea! I didn't even think about that- sometimes I wonder where my head is...

The RE is pretty strict- they won't do treatment until you've had infectious disease testing in the past 12 months. We had it done 13 months ago :dohh: so it was off for a whole other series of blood tests. One day I came into work with bandaids all over my arms. Hard to hide when it's 90 degrees outside.


----------



## labgal

They've wavered around on my due date, too. Based on LMP, Jan 4th. My first scan baby was a little small for dates, which wasn't surprising considering I O'd on CD 18-19 or something like that, so they said Jan 10th, but then at my last scan baby was measuring ahead, so more like the 4th again. I think baby will come at New Years, just a feeling. We'll see! 

Xan - that's crazy how strict they are with infectious testing. They did an HIV and Hep test for me before rxing clomid, but they just did the clyamid/gono at my 12 week. I guess they can treat those if you are pregnant, though. It's weird knowing you definately don't have anything but having the tests anyway. Caution is for the best. 

You ladies will love this - I had a patient refuse me today on the basis that I am a woman, and apparently women are inferior and incompetent, and can't do anything as well as a man. It's a good thing I was relayed the message from the gals in the front of the office, because I had more than a few choice words than came to mind for that wonderful fellow, and my censorship is just awful in pregnancy.


----------



## Jannah K

Hello all
May I join you ladies?
I have been trying for over 12mos with no bfp...did all testings and looks like I m not ovulating on my own..was given clomid due to irregular cycle..I think I ovulated but cannot confirmed as I wasn't monitored....going to see reproductive endocrinologist next week and hopefully they can induc period and put me on something otherwise my cycles could go anywhere 35-55 days...today on c38 and I know I haven't o this cycle since blood test confirmed it.....
Little nervous to what's coming ahead...Insurance doesn't cover iui so hopefully medication and try naturally would do trick as long as I m monitored to see how many follicles there r before we go iui route....


----------



## labgal

Hello, Jannah. Of course you can join us :) Welcome! 

Maybe the doc didn't give you a high enough MG the first time you did clomid. Do you do temping at all, so maybe if you do another cycle you can confirm O if they don't monitor you? How many cycles did you do clomid for? 

I hope your RE can give you some insight and help!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Jannah- sounds like you fit right in here. We've all dealt with cycle issues, but you are on the road to figuring it out :hugs: I know it's scary, but we've been there and are (hopefully) on the road to answers.

Out of curiosity- what test do they do to test if you have ovulated?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - It's definitely worth looking into to see if your dr will give you the Clomid before your trip just in case. Gosh that is strict, awful that you had to be jabbed so many times too. For the ovulation I'm not sure, I think they do a blood draw? When they were going to put me on femara I was to go in for 3 days after getting a positive opk.

Lab - Oh that would be so exciting to have a new years baby!! I hope your feeling is right :) My LMP puts me ahead a week but since I O'd so late calculating with my O date was more accurate at the start.

I would say I can't believe he would refuse you to work on him, but to be honest it doesn't surprise me. Grumpy old men are out there who believe women can't do anything. Glad you had warning and good job on keeping your cool:thumbup: Pregnancy has made my filter disappear lol

Jannah - Welcome! You fit right in with all of us, we've all have/had wacky cycles. You're on the path to get all sorted out and every lady in this group is such a massive support through everything I don't know what I'd do without them!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan -I hope the RE will give you clomid before you go, and you won't have to do the infectious testing since your only a month past the year mark.

Lab - New Years baby would be awesome! Wow that's just sad that people still act and think that way. I hope who ever did take care of him made his visit not so pleasant. What is it that you do?

Jannah Welcome :hugs: I pray that your doctor will get everything figure out for you and you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Jannah K

QUOTE=xanzaba;33261525]Hi Jannah- sounds like you fit right in here. We've all dealt with cycle issues, but you are on the road to figuring it out :hugs: I know it's scary, but we've been there and are (hopefully) on the road to answers.

Out of curiosity- what test do they do to test if you have ovulated?[/QUOTE]

I had progesterone testing done 7 days after positive opk...with clomid, it was 35...without clomid it was1...
I think with clomid we didn't bd enough and we just went with opk....no temping no follicle ultrasound,,,I m going to see if I can try Femara this time as I hated clomid side effects...
Thanks for such warm welcome!!


----------



## Jannah K

Doc didn't increase dose due to high chance of multiples but also it looked like I ovulated based on blood work....I did 3rounds clomid...my cycles were 28 days and now back to 40+... I realize last two months my cycles were 32 & 35 since I was going to gym...but due to fasting this month no gym plus I wonder if it has to do with body messed up due to not eating or drinking entire day....regardless I have had irregular cycles forever...this month got three positive opk yet 1reading on progesterone blod work...
Thanks for welcoming me:)
My appt is next we'd ...i m very nervous!



labgal said:


> Hello, Jannah. Of course you can join us :) Welcome!
> 
> Maybe the doc didn't give you a high enough MG the first time you did clomid. Do you do temping at all, so maybe if you do another cycle you can confirm O if they don't monitor you? How many cycles did you do clomid for?
> 
> I hope your RE can give you some insight and help!


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks so much!!! We got hsg, semen analysis,day3fsh, n also pelvic ultrasound...all looks good beside my eggs not releasing...
On clomid I felt really dry wonder if that also was an issue....hate clomid side effects...



Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Xan - It's definitely worth looking into to see if your dr will give you the Clomid before your trip just in case. Gosh that is strict, awful that you had to be jabbed so many times too. For the ovulation I'm not sure, I think they do a blood draw? When they were going to put me on femara I was to go in for 3 days after getting a positive opk.
> 
> Lab - Oh that would be so exciting to have a new years baby!! I hope your feeling is right :) My LMP puts me ahead a week but since I O'd so late calculating with my O date was more accurate at the start.
> 
> I would say I can't believe he would refuse you to work on him, but to be honest it doesn't surprise me. Grumpy old men are out there who believe women can't do anything. Glad you had warning and good job on keeping your cool:thumbup: Pregnancy has made my filter disappear lol
> 
> Jannah - Welcome! You fit right in with all of us, we've all have/had wacky cycles. You're on the path to get all sorted out and every lady in this group is such a massive support through everything I don't know what I'd do without them!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Jannah - Glad to hear the rest of those tests came back good! With the dryness have you tried any lube? DH and I used PreSeed and we both really enjoyed it. It didn't leave me feeling gross down there like other lubes lol.


----------



## Jannah K

I actually got pressed but I felt like it became too wet for me (tmi)...maybe I have to use less ...




Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Jannah - Glad to hear the rest of those tests came back good! With the dryness have you tried any lube? DH and I used PreSeed and we both really enjoyed it. It didn't leave me feeling gross down there like other lubes lol.


----------



## labgal

Jannah - it's great the rest of your tests came back good! I'm sure it's just a matter of time on the clomid. I hate going to the doc appointments, too, but it sounds like you have the hard parts out of the way! If clomid didn't work in 3 cycles for me, my OB was going to up the dose, but of course it comes with increased multiple risk, so if you're Oing on 50mg, that's a personal decision to make. If your doc is like mine you have a good 3 more cycles of the clomid to try before moving on to iui, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I know of ladies who got a bfp after 4-5 cycles so I'm hoping that will work for you! 

Leetie - the easiest way to describe what I do is that I'm an opthalmic pharmacist, I work with rxs and treating/correcting visual problems and eye diseases.

Its a fine job, I can't complain about pay or benefits but I went to college for neuroscience and counseling, but when I graduated was exactly when the economy crashed and every job in the field wanted at leastfive years experience, and all I had was internships. I hope to get in to what I went to school for at some point, though there are pros and cons to making a switch.


----------



## Jannah K

Thank you labgal...you gave me some hope....I just don't want iui as insurance don't cover it and we are one income currently...
I am also from neuroscience background but on the research end of thing...I worked with kids with epilepsy but I just wanted time off n resigned few months ago...
Wednesday appt is not too far....will let u all know.
Ps I don't mind multiples so upping dose will be okay for me pending doc approval


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - how are you feeling? did the pains go away?

Lab - That's good you like your job. I hope that if you ever decide to switch you find a good place to work for. 

Jannah - your appointment will be here before you know it. I hope the doc gives you some answers and will let you up your dose.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Jannah - Your appointment is right around the corner :) Try using a little less preseed, I know with us a little went a long way so we didn't need all that much.

Lab - It's great that you do enjoy your job, but if you ever do switch I'm sure something excellent will come along :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies!!
Xan- hopefully they can prescribe the clomid before!
Hi Jannah!! I might be off but I thought when u weren't releasing and egg they put u on progesterone? What I gathered from my dr the clomid helps u have a more regular cycles if u are just ovulating irregularly. I just had the whole clomid vs progesterone talk with her because a friend got put on progesterone and lab made me scared to turn into a crazy lady with clomid (hehehehe) so I asked about the progesterone and she said u take that when u aren't ovulating at all but since I'm ovulating but at random times (some short some long) I will start clomid to regulate the ovulation. I hope they figure things out for u!!

AFM- I get myself worked up every time I think about the hsg test. I'm so freaking out. I read that having std can cause blockage. When I was younger an ex actually did give me one. I was so young I thought I had a yeast infection I didn't even have a clue what that crap even was. Did u have any clue u might have had a blocked tube Lab? I actually brought u up to her about u having a blocked tube and still be ok and able to get pregnant and she said yeah definitely. Even if one tube is blocked I will still start clomid. Yay!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies-

Just received my labs and as expected, my vitamin D levels are "barely sufficient". I'm pretty sure I have a problem with implantation, since I seem to be O'ing fine, and vitamin D deficiency can cause implantation problems. The normal range is 30-100 and mine came back at 33 after being to Florida twice in the past couple of months and purposely trying to be outside without sunscreen more often. I've had low vitamin D in the past (they checked because I have a few broken bones back to back), and it is always highest in the summer after being in the sun.

I'll wait to hear from the doctor before taking supplements, but for the meantime it's fun in the sun for me! My legs are a little pale...


----------



## labgal

What day is your HSG TTC? It's definately not the most fun test, but it gives the docs the info they need so you can move on! Don't worry, having an STI doesn't mean you'll definately have a tubal blockage by any means, I think it has to develop into PID before any damage can be done, and even then I think it takes a while to have an effect, though I'm not entirely sure. And still - you only need one tube! Some people have just a bit of debris in there and the HSG dye clears it out. You'll probably be completely normal and clear, though :) :hugs: 

But yes, I knew I would have a tube issue because I had a massive ovarian cyst when I was 16 that ruptured, sent me to the hospital and they said the ovary and tube were scarred from it. They put me on bcp to prevent another cyst from occuring on the other side to keep it intact. I had kind of forgotten about the whole ordeal until we were ttc, because I wasn't thinking about having children until then. 

Did you get AF?


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I've heard that you actually have enhanced fertility for the 3 months or so after HSG. It wasn't painful for me but it varies by person.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- this may sound like a stupid question but is sun and a supplement the only way to get vitamin d? I never even knew that lack of vitamin d could cause implantation problems. The closest I get to sun is a tanning bed lol. I'm a redhead so we don't tend to mix well with sun hehe. And thanks for the info about the hsg might enhance fertility! 
Lab- thanks so much for sharing that. I stopped reading info because I was freaking myself out lol. I don't have an appointment yet for the test. The dr said if AF comes for me to call immediately to get the test as soon as AF is gone. I'm 6dpo so AF should be here Sunday unless I'm pregnant which I'm definitely praying and crossing fingers that I am so I can avoid these next steps lol. Time has slowed down as always with the 2ww 
AFM- I haven't been paying any attention to symptoms this 2ww. I've been sick everyday so I've been just working out and keeping phenergan in my system trying to avoid getting sick. I'm doing my first 5k on the 27th yayyyyy!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Wow- a 5k! Hats off TTC!

Yes, sun and supplements are the ways to get vitamin D. I've heard that some tanning beds are UVA/B balanced and would help with vitamin D. The further north you are, the longer you have to be in the sun to get vitamin D. You don't really need to sun bathe, just expose your arms, face or legs for about 20 minutes 3 times a week without sunscreen. That can be hard in the winter here, when you really need to spend more time outside because the sun is not as strong.

In other news, our puppy comes home Saturday!!! I'm so excited- will post photos :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

xanzaba said:


> Wow- a 5k! Hats off TTC!
> 
> Yes, sun and supplements are the ways to get vitamin D. I've heard that some tanning beds are UVA/B balanced and would help with vitamin D. The further north you are, the longer you have to be in the sun to get vitamin D. You don't really need to sun bathe, just expose your arms, face or legs for about 20 minutes 3 times a week without sunscreen. That can be hard in the winter here, when you really need to spend more time outside because the sun is not as strong.
> 
> In other news, our puppy comes home Saturday!!! I'm so excited- will post photos :)

Oh ok. Guess being in the far NW it would take a lot longer than that. And thanks!! I'm so nervous about the 5k. Worried and wondering if I can do it but I'm gonna give it my best shot!! Super yayyyyy for puppy!!! I would be lost without my furbabies, so I'm sure u will really enjoy the new puppy.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm praying you get your bfp this month so you won't have to do the tests but atleast if you don't you've got a plan of action ahead. That's awesome your doing a 5K!

Xan - I knew having a vit D deficiency was bad but I didn't know it affected implantation. I wonder what mine is, I'm in the sun quite a bit in the summer and I only use spf on my face. Yay puppy is coming home!

AFM - still waiting for O should be around beginning of next week.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I hope O finds you soon!

TTC - Have a great time doing the 5k! I hope to train myself and get into running ones LO is here. I've also read that women can become mega fertile after getting the HSG test done, fingers crossed that will be you!

Xan - Yay puppy is coming soon!! I too would be lost without my furbabies, although my dog is becoming such a pest today.

afm: 20 week ultrasound is set for Monday morning! I'm so excited it's hard to contain it :) It's going to be SO hard not finding out the sex while we're there. We're getting it written down and sealed to give to my friend who will order the cake for our reveal party on August 10th, feels so far away. DH and I keep joking about peaking anyways and not telling anyone we know:haha:


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - yay for 20 week ultrasound! I can't believe your almost 20 weeks. It would be really hard to not find out right then and there but having a gender reveal would be so fun.

I called about the results from my ultrasound and she said everything was normal. Dh is getting frustrated that everything keeps being normal. I'm still holding out hope that she will test progesterone and it won't be normal.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Leetie- I know it can be frustrating. I have done so many tests, and I wish there was one thing we could fix. But I'm hoping the Clomid works its miracles for both of us. :hugs:

BTW- I hope you don't mind me asking, has DH done the male infertility tests?


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- good luck!!! I can't believe you are so far along :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - the only thing DH has done is a semen analysis which was great. Is there other things he should have done?


----------



## xanzaba

Nope, I think it's just the semen analysis. That's fantastic that it was all okay. That's actually hard(isn) to fix :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I know it's difficult when all is coming back normal:hugs: I hope that the progesterone shows something, at least you'll be starting up clomid soon! Fingers crossed it's the extra boost you need :)

Xan - Charts looking good! How are you feeling? 

afm: I have either a UTI or kidney infection, or possibly a kidney stone. Ugh.:cry: I've been having abdominal and back pain since last weekend and yesterday it was so awful the midwife had me go in for some tests, still waiting on those results. This morning I called the midwife in tears and sick from the pain and told her I was at the point of going to the ER it was so unbearable so I have an u/s for my kidney's on Monday after my anatomy scan and been given some antibiotics and supplements to start working on whatever it could be while we wait for the results.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - DH was very glad his swimmers were perfect lol. 

Dragonfly - :hugs: I'm sorry your in so much pain, I hope the doctor will be you something to help.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Dragonfly, I hope you feel better and it's not kidney stones!

afm: feeling okay, just bought some vitamin D and took my first dose yesterday. 9 dpo, no symptoms to report. I'm not sure about the timing this month :?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Keeping my fingers crossed. I hope the vitamin D helps, it's good for everyone to have some:thumbup:

afm: Antibiotics are helping, I'm still in a lot of pain but no where near as bad as yesterday. At least my first thought on waking up wasn't "ER" like it has been the last two mornings. Scheduled for an u/s on the kidney's for Monday after the anatomy scan, it's going to be a long morning!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- they want DF to get a SA too but he's gotta wait for his insurance to kick in at his new job so that has to wait for now. Glad everything came back for DH

Xan- YAY for 9dpo!! I know I probably ask this every month but u have a long lp right? 14 or 16 right? That's still a long wait. Hope time hasn't slowed down for you like it has for me lol. 

Dragonfly- I'm so sorry you are going through that. I hope you are continuing to get better!! 

AFM- I'm having some weird pinches in my lower left tummy and terrible back pain. Both could be contributed to prepping for my 5k on Sunday. I'm nervous and excited. I know I'm gonna feel so accomplished but I know I'm not at the running stage yet so a fast walk/slow jog is about all I can do. Even though I've lost the 60lbs the weight I have left hurts the joints :( I'm doing 10,000 steps everyday trying to get ready which equals out to 2 5k races yayyyy. But I don't know what the course is so not sure how much harder it might be. AF is due the day of my 5k so I'm praying hard that if she HAS to come that she at least waits till Monday LOL. Hope all you ladies are doing well. And hope things are good for you too Lab!


----------



## xanzaba

Wow, 60 lbs?!? That's great! I can't run either, my knees squeak even walking up stairs. Good luck Sunday!!!

Leetie, how are you doing? Any sign of O?

afm: yes I have a 15 day luteal phase. It's supposed to be good, but the wait drives me crazy. This month I'll have a cute little puppy to distract me.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - congrats on 60 lbs lost that's awesome! All that matters is that you finish the 5k you don't have to run it. I'm not a pretty runner so I avoid it lol.

Xan - what a great distraction the puppy will be. I wonder how your birds will like her.

Dragonfly - I hope your feeling better.

Lab, jannah - how are you ladies doing?

AFM - still no sign of O I haven't had any cm yet I hope I O when I usually do on CD 28 so I can get
the post coitle test and progesterone done.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.

Dragonfly, thinking of you and your ultrasounds today. Hope you're feeling better.

TTC- how did the 5k go?

Leetie, Lab, Jannah. Hope all is well.

AFM- We brought home Wendy the golden doodle puppy on Saturday and life hasn't been the same since. She didn't sleep much and whined the first night, and then last night we couldn't sleep because we were worried she was too quiet! Lol, look what having a dog has done to us :)

She's sleeping in the photo- it's either that or a blurry mess of a photo. The dog does not slow down! Until she falls asleep, half under the sofa, sometimes on her back with her paws in the air.

Needless to say, my temps have gone crazy with all the weird nights. 12 dpo today, not long to wait.
 



Attached Files:







wendy_quiet.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - oh my goodness how precious!


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - I hope your ultrasounds went well. I had a kidney infection once and did have to go to the ER - had a fever of 105 and couldn't stop shaking/was in horrible pain. My mom actually had to carry me out of my apartment and into the hospital. I hope you are doing ok!! Yay for the anatomy us! 

TTC - 60 lbs, thats absolutely incredible! How was the 5k?? I wish I could even come near doing something like that! I'm a hiker, not a runner really. 

Leetie - what CD are you on? 

Xan - sooo precious! I absolutely love those golden doodles! She looks so sweet! 

AFM DH and I just returned from camping. There were highs and there were lows, lol. We took this old cog railway up mount washington, and it broke down halfway up so we were stuck on the side of the mountain. It was really cold! It was suppose to be a 3 hour round trip, ended up being 6. Then I got MS from exhaustion and threw up in DH car. :( But other than that we had a lot of fun, we swam a bunch (which feels weird pregnant), laid about in the rivers on tubes and relaxed. Strangers notice I am pregnant now, a lot of people commented around the campsites which I felt both good and uncomfortable about at the same time. Less than 2 weeks until we find out what baby is!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Ahhh cute puppy!!!<3 So sweet, I wish I could snuggle with her! wow 12 dpo already, I hope we're finding good news soon.

Leetie - Any sign of O?

TTC - I hope you had a great time at the 5k! I hope to get fit enough to do one next year :)

Lab - Sounds like a fantastic time other than the car break down and MS kicking in.

afm: The ultrasound was amazing, so unreal. DH and I were smiling the whole time, by the time we left the office our faces hurt!! Baby's gender is sealed up in an envelope, although we're both tempted to just look and then surprise our parents at the bbq lol. The suspense is crazy! Just 12 more days until we find out, if we can hold out:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image05.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









Image09.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









Image01.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## labgal

Aww what amazing pictures of baby dragonfly! Can't wait to find out boy or girl! So cute to think of the two of you smiling until your faces hurt, that put a smile on my face! I would be going nuts waiting to find out for the gender reveal!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, I can only imagine, you must have been over the moon.

Lab- that sounds like a wonderful trip, minus the cable car incident. We went to Mt Washington once for a couple of days and it was amazing! Only time I ever swam in a pool that didn't need any chemicals or salt in it, and it felt like liquid crystal if that makes any sense.

Well, the pooch is very cute and she knows it. People run downstairs to play with her when they see us taking her for a walk. We are really enjoying meeting all the people with dogs in our building (and their dogs). Completely exhausted, of course, because she can wait at most 3 hours between walks- no matter if it's 1 in the morning or 1 in the afternoon. We're working shifts to cover the evening hours- one of us sleeps 10-4, the other 10-1 and then 4-7. Good practice if we ever have a baby :)


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend in spite of the ms and break down.

Xan - that's a good idea taking shifts with the puppy at night. My one dog when he was a puppy I swear every single hour he would whine to go out it didn't last long but I was glad when he grew out of it.

Dragonfly - Aww what great pics. You have a lot more will power than I do I wouldn't be able to be in the same house as the envelope I would definitely peak lol.

Ttc- how was the 5k? Did AF show up?

AFM - CD 27. I did an opk earlier there was line but it wasn't close to being positive.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- OMG!! What a cute puppy!!!!
Lab-Sounds like y'all had an interesting trip lol. 
Dragonfly-Awwwwy! I would be going totally nuts waiting for gender reveal!!

AFM- Thanks so much ladies. I completed my 5k. It was the best feeling in the world. DF led me to believe he would miss it because of work but there he was at te finish line as I jogged thru. It was amazing. We walked through the whole 5k but the last little stretch we jogged so I would be jogging thru the finish. My gf knew he was waiting at the finish line so she encouraged the jog lol. I held back tears. I felt on top of the world. Fortunately AF waited until after my 5k but found me yesterday. I set up my HSG test for Tuesday so I'm getting nervous but I'm praying all goes well and I will start clomid. Keep me in your prayers please! I really appreciate everyone's encouragement about the weight loss and the 5k. It's been hard work but it's all been worth it.


----------



## xanzaba

I can't believe it. I took the clear blue and assumed it was an evap, so I took the frer. Off to the doctor!
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## labgal

AHHHHHHH XANNNN!!! CONGRATS!!! Let us know how the doc goes!!! So so so happy for you!! 

So happy for you too, TTC! That's so awesome, the fact that your DF was at the finish line made my cry! So sweet!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan omgoodness! Congratulations cant wait to here an update.

Ttc - Congrats on finishing the 5K! Thats so sweet DF surprised you at the finish line. You are deff. in my prayers for the HSG test.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my goodness Xan!!! Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- that story is so cute. I bet he was so proud to see you cross the finish line.

I'm still in a haze-I just got my beta and progesterone levels- 115 and 21.5, which the doctor is happy with. Unfortunately I have to go out of town tomorrow :wacko: but I can get blood drawn out there to make sure the levels are rising as they should.

Wow, I can't believe after 2 1/2 years, I can get a BFP. Just goes to show you, you can't give up. I think the vitamin D also helped :) No evidence, just my intuition.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan I am so happy for you! This is a beautiful day!! Glad you're able to get your blood drawn while out of town. Numbers are beautiful and I just know they're going to keep getting bigger :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- congratulations!!!!!! I'm so happy for you, that's such great news after trying so long. Yay!!!!

AFM - thanks y'all I had such a great time and the surprise from DF is one I will never forget. Hoping time speeds up to Tuesday so I can do my test and get it over with lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - great numbers, that's nice you can get bloods done even out of town. 

Ttc - Tuesday will be here before you know it and you will be even closer to your bfp .

AFM - have I mentioned I hate opks lol. The one I did yesterday was lighter than the one I did Tuesday and yesterday I had cm ,like I feel like I peed myself cm. We are bding of course any way I'm just getting frustrated I want to O so I can get the rest of the tests done.


----------



## labgal

Great numbers, Xan! I know they'll keep going up, too! Looking forward to hearing about how you told DH when you come back from your work trip! 

Leetie - I hate OPKs so much, lol. Are you going to count Tuesdays as positive or...? I guess your chart didn't have an O drop? What would the docs do if you didn't O? 

Forgot to mention - The serum integrated test + NT came back negative for down syndrome and neural tube defects. I didn't think there would be any problems, but still good to hear! 

Hows dragonfly and baby dragonfly? 

TTC, AF gone yet?


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - that's great the test came back negative I bet it gives you some peace of mind. If I don't O again this cycle and AF shows I'm just going to call her and beg for drugs lol. I honestly don't know what they would do I would really hate to have to wait another long cycle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I have such a horrible memory. Are you on progesterone or anything to help with O'ing Leetie? 

Xan- Idk about the numbers but it looks like they are good according so everyone else so yay!!!! lol. I really don't know about all these tests and numbers and such. Y'all are far beyond my level. 

AFM- I'm having a painful AF. Luckily no sore boobs but terrible cramps. My body is hating me. I promised DF I will rest tomorrow. I did 175miles in July so I hit my goal. Now I'm gonna rest for a couple days. Hoping AF goes away soon so I can feel better. Hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- hope you feel better soon. You have been giving your body a big workout, so resting sounds good. 

The HCG test measures how much pregnancy hormone you have in your blood- the same one HPTs measure. It varies wildly between people (5-400 or so for week 4), and doubles every 48-72 hours. So they want to test it again today to make sure it's doubling. Progesterone helps to support the pregnancy (though I'm not exactly sure how) so they want to see it between 10-30 when you are about 4 weeks pregnant.

Lab- glad that you have one less thing on your mind :)

AFM- I actually was so in shock when I tested- it was the day before I left town, and I felt so guilty because I knew DH was taking care of the dog all night, but I woke up and just needed to test. So I POAS and saw the evil single bar showing up, took my thyroid medication, and looked back down at it. My first reaction was that I was squinting too hard, so I walked out into the living room where DH was with the puppy. He said the look on my face was priceless. I asked him if I was imagining it and he said no. Well, it was one of the blue dye tests which are known for having evap lines, so I told him it was probably just an evap line and not to get too excited. I had actually collected my urine (sorry if TMI), so I dipped a FRER and we both watched as the line came up pretty much right away.

He's been so sweet, but he keeps calling me baby mama. I keep telling him we're not having a baby, I'm just pregnant. It might sound like a weird distinction, but I don't want to get ahead of myself, at least until after the first trimester.


----------



## xanzaba

Just got the results back from my hcg today- numbers went from 115 to 260 in 2 days, almost exactly the doubling they want to see :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's excellent news Xan! They're going to keep going up and up :)

TTC - I hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Lab - Yay about the negative results!

Leetie - Sorry about the opks giving you trouble, they are so frustrating :( I hope that you wont have to use them anymore.


----------



## labgal

Aww Xan that's cute, I know your DH must be so excited, too! I understand the pregnancy vs baby thing. I have no doubt you'll be at 12 weeks before you know it and breathing a sigh of relief! Then you'll just get random episodes of panic that you'll talk yourself back from ;P He'll be taking care of that puppy quite a bit - you'll be dead on your feet before you know it! Feeling any symptoms at all, yet?

TTC - I hope your AF witchiness goes away soon! Sounds like you deserve some rest!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I think you should show your charts to your ob, tell her how long your cycles are, and not leave until you have clomid! Easier said than done, I'm sure, but you've been through enough opk trauma already. I think Lab is right, it sounds like you may have some O issues, and that is the problem to have because it is easy enough to fix :)

Symptom-wise, nothing really to report. Funny, all these cycles I had all these symptoms leading up to BFNs and this cycle nothing really at all. Once I got the BFP, though, I started looking back at my symptoms. I do have a little pressure and a pulling pain in my lower belly, much less than AF. I was also constipated, which was weird because we decided to high fiber 3-day and DH had the opposite problem :haha: I chalked that up to the vitamin D I was taking. And then a few days ago I started having weird back pains. Not high like you would expect from stress/bad posture, and not low like kidney pains. Right there in the middle. Again I chalked it up to chasing around a puppy all day. And I was exhausted, but then again, I think that was the dog. Now that I am out of town I actually feel like I have quite a bit more energy, even though I slept only 6 hours last night, they were 6 solid, uninterrupted hours :)


----------



## xanzaba

BTW- labgal, what does the lab in labgal stand for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - yay numbers are great. It will probably take time for it to sink in that your pregnant. I have a fear that when I finally get my bfp I won't be able to really be excited because I've had so long to think about it. If that makes any sense. My doctor know my cycles are long she even made a comment when my tests came back normal that if we could just get my cycles shortened it would help. So I plan on the next time I go in to tell her that I want clomid now lol. I actually had a dream last night that me and dh went to the pharmacy to pick up my clomid prescription and it was a powder inside little triangles inside a jar and it said to take 44 times a day lol.

Ttc - you deffinitley deserve a break. Get some rest I hope AF leaves soon.

My opk yesterday was actually almost positive yay. I had a temp dip this morning and my boobs are a little sore so I don't know if I already O'd or will soon. Guess I have to wait and see what tomorrows temp is.


----------



## Liz_N

Xan congratulations. I am absolutely thrilled for you!!


----------



## xanzaba

HCG came back at 762, almost perfectly 3x the previous level 3 days earlier! One more HCG test, and then I schedule the ultrasound!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Beautiful news Xan!! So thrilled for you, can't wait for that u/s - it's going to be magical :)

Leetie - Looking at your chart the temp dip on CD31 may be O date! Fingers crossed this is it and you won't have to go marching into your doctors office to demand the Clomid.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan -woohoo! can't wait to hear those last numbers and find out when your u/s is!

dragonfly - thanks I really hope I did O. I called my doctor to schedule the post coitle test because its supposed to be done right after O and the office said she was at the hospital and should be back by 1. I never heard from her. I hope maybe she just got busy i'm pretty sure they are closed now.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie- fx'ed the doctor can see you tomorrow, and that there will be no need for clomid next cycle ;)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Lab,Dragonfly, Liz_n- do you remember when you started getting morning sickness? I know I'm being a little paranoid, but I don't really have any and I'm a bit worried. If my stomach is empty I feel a little off, but not exactly nauseous.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry every pregnancy is different. It could kick in later. 

Well temp went down not up. I think my body tried to O but didn't. Still waiting to hear from the doctor.


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been absent a bit, I've been the shoulder for 3 different people who have loved ones diagnosed with cancer, and a suicide. I hope you'll keep my friends in your thoughts! 

Xan - the lab in lab is because I'm a lab rat, working in a lab. It occurred to me after I made it people would probably think lab puppy, and I think they are cute but I'm a cat person - I have two, Hero and Mo, and they're my awesome boys! 

Great about your levels tripling now! I wouldn't worry at all about the MS. For the first couple of weeks my stomach was "floppy" if I didn't eat, but it wasn't horrible. Then around 7 weeks it got bad, and progressively worse for a while. I think between 6 and 8 weeks is pretty standard for when it kicks in. :) 

Leetie - I hope you can get a hold of your doc and you can convince her to just put you on clomid. It seems pretty clear you're not Oing...and if you do, it's a weak O. I'd call like 5x a day until they called me back, lol. I know you'll get a quick BFP once they get you Oing!

TTC - Did you get your HSG scheduled? 

AFM, I really haven't worried much throughout the pregnancy but I'm really anxious today. Not sure if it's because it's been a month and a half about since my last ultrasound, I just want to see baby and make sure that everything is alright. 6 days until the anatomy scan and I'm nervous they'll find something wrong, even though every scan and thing has come back great. It could be that others' emotions are affecting me, or maybe I'm just having a day.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - glad to see your numbers going up!! Like they said easier said than done but I wouldn't worry about MS. My SIL didn't have it at all. Each person is different. 

Leetie - I'm confused. I thought progesterone helped with the Oing and clomid helped have more regular cycles? A friend of mine just started progesterone because she wasn't Oing and not having regular AF.

AFM - I couldn't wait to get online and share with y'all I had my hsg test today. It definitely wasn't a pleasant feeling but my tubes are open!!!!!!!!! Omg. I cried right there on the exam table lol. The dr went back thru the pics explaining what each one was. The one tube doesn't look like it emptied as fast but he said they both emptied. I was so relieved. I only slept 3 hours last night. So now I wait to hear from the dr to see when I can start clomid. I took a pic of the scans but I don't know how to load it here lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I think I did this right lol. The first 2 are no dye. The next few are the dye going in and the last ones are the dye coming out. U can clearly see the dye coming out on the right. The left worried me but he said it was coming out.
 



Attached Files:







tmp_13044-20140805_115226-11391823933.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - your friends are definitely in my prayers. I actually never thought of lab being for a dog and I'm a major dog person lol. I'm sorry your having anxiety it could be from helping your friends and I think its natural to just have anxiety when your pregnant. I hope you feel better tomorrow.

Ttc - Yay! So glad your tubes are open and you will be starting clomid soon. I know clomid makes you O but I'm not sure what progesterone does I thought it was for sustaining a pregnancy. I'm not sure.


----------



## labgal

Yayyy TTC! That's so great your tubes are open... I can definately see they both spilled, the other just looks a little faint I think because of angle. Congrats! You'll start clomid next cycle? Woohoo! 

Clomid is for O, it does make your cycles more regular but only because it ensures that you ovulate, so if you had really long cycles they would be shorter. On clomid you make more eggs as well, so its easier to fall preg. 

Leetie is right, progesterone is usually given to help sustain preg if you've had repeated MC or to treat a luteal phase defect. Maybe your friend has short LPs? 

Leetie - you ever get in touch with doc?


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- all my best thoughts for your friends and :hugs: of strength for you. It's not easy, but I am sure your friends really appreciate all you're doing.

I'm also a lab rat- I do experimental psychology, doing the academic route :)

TTC- that is great! One of my tubes spilled more slowly, but they said sometimes that is a sign of clearing out a bit of junk from a tube and can only help. Sounds like you are ruling out all the scary stuff and on your way to a BFP!

AFM- sorry for the paranoia, it's just after 2 1/2 years, it's so hard to believe that I think more symptoms would be comforting. When I woke up the other day and felt great, it really freaked me out :) One more HCG test tomorrow, which is always reassuring.

Just got back from my work trip out near Portland, Oregon. It was so hot- it was 100+ degrees almost every day, with one cool day of 96!!! It made coming back to DC feel great. Who would ever think Portland would be 20 degrees hotter than DC in the summer. Weird. The puppy has been bringing her toys and playing on top of my suitcase (squeal!), so I think she missed me. Plus, I took the red-eye back, so we've been dozing on and off all day :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab I'm so sorry about all your friends are going through. My mind was so filled with thoughts I didn't even see your post. I will be praying for them. Yes that's the plan to start clomid next cycle. I'm a little worried about more eggs because DFs mom is a twin and from what I've seen it tends to skip a generation ahhhhhh lol. I will take whatever God has in store for me but going from none to 2 would be "interesting" lol. 

Leetie oh ok, maybe that's why she is on progesterone. She had a MC in December. I wasn't sure what the difference was because I asked my dr if I would be on progesterone or clomid and she said clomid because I was Oing at different times so I just assumed it shortened the cycles. 

Xan I totally understand the paranoia. I think I would feel the same way. I'm glad u made it back, that weather in OR sounds horrible. It's on the 70s here in WA. Not to rub it in lol but we don't have a/c's here so being any hotter would be terrible. 

AFM I'm in a lot of pain. Did you have pain afterwords lab?? It feels like a really bad period. Lots of pressure in my lower tummy. The same area I felt pressure when they put the balloon and dye in but its much worse now. He did say it might get worse as the day went on but it's been 12 hours and still feels so bloated and tons of pressure. Also I'm one my phone so I can't go back and see who said it but thanks so much for the reassurance that they both spilled. I was so afraid maybe he was being nice or something the more I looked at the pic lol. I could clearly see the one but the other didn't do it as fast or as much so I did have concern so thank you for that. It eased the little bit of fear I had in the back of my mind.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- everything about this process is panic inducing, I'm glad we all have each other to chat with. I know I would be much more of a panic monster without my favorite ladies.

Just went in for final HCG before first ultrasound. Of course this morning I was sure my boobs no longer looked bigger and that something was different, then my purse swung a little and hit the side of my boobs. Yowsers, it hurt, and I started smiling right in the middle of the street. Yes, I am officially the crazy pregnant lady :)

Puppy slept all through the night- 10 to 6- and then did her business on her walk. I felt so bad leaving her in the bathroom (she chewed threw her crate in protest) but I had to go to the doctor and then pick up a prescription, and then straight back to the baby. She is a spoiled little beast!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I love hot weather but 100 would be crazy. Is it humid in Oregon like it is on the east coast? I can't wait to hear those last round of numbers, I laughed about you being the crazy pregnant lady because your boobs hurt lol. You don't have to apologize for being paranoid that's why we are all here is to comfort each other. Yay for puppy sleeping all night I bet that was a nice break she sounds so cute and I bet she did miss you.

Ttc - I'm sorry your in pain I've never had it done so I can't give any insight but I hope it stops hurting soon. And FX you get your bfp this cycle and won't have to start clomid. That's cool your df mom is a twin, I would love twins. I completely understand the risks of multiples but I would love having 2 babies to grow up together, probably because me and my sister were so close growing up.

Lab - how are you feeling today? I haven't heard from the doctor yet I don't know if I misunderstood the lady and she told me to call back, I'm pretty sure she said she had to talk to the doctor and she would get back to me though. I think I might call today and talk to her. I get so nervous though I feel like I'm being a pain and I'm afraid she won't put me on clomid and if that's the case I think I will find a different doctor.

Dragonfly - almost gender reveal time! How have you been feeling?


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, also, TTC- I think they say if it still hurts, or starts feeling worse, to call because there is a small chance of infection. It's probably not that, but if you're worried I would call


----------



## labgal

TTC - Mine hurt that day mostly, I think I was sore for about 24-48 hours but it didn't get any worse. My OB had me taking antibiotics before I had the procedure done, so I would give your doc a call and maybe they will put you on anti-bs just in case. Is tylenol helping at all? 

The rate for twinnies on clomid is around 8% my doc said...It sounds high, but it's really not too high :) I don't think super common to get twins from it, and I know that if you take it later (I think CD 5-7) there's a lower chance than if you take it starting on CD 2 or 3. 

Xan - :hugs: Everything you're going to be like... am I still pregnant? What does x y z mean... or lack of x y z?? I still occasionally give my boobs a quick squeeze (though they haven't actually hurt as much as I expected them to. However, in the past week and a half they've started stinging and burning) if I'm skeptical, and checking for other signs of right/wrongness. 

Yay for being a lab rat :) it's great, for the most part! My DH is one, too. One of my girlfriends already got the baby a onesie that says "future nerd" lol - if s/he's anything like their parents, that is! It's so adorable. 

Feeling better today, Leetie, thanks for asking! Baby was more active than its ever been last night, which was really reassuring. Of course it was right as I was going to bed...but I'll take it! DH could even feel it a bit. He was so cute exclaiming, "that's my baby!" 

Don't feel like you are being a pain. They're suppose to be there to help! Maybe give them until the afternoon and then call - just a friendly reminder. I'm sure they have people that call much more often than you! If they get too dodgy I'd request the records and look for another doc. I hope they give you some answers without you having to pressure them, though.

How's dragonfly?


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Aww your dh sounds excited I bet he is anxious to find out what baby is. 

Well I called the doctor and told the lady at the front desk that I didn't O and I don't think I'm going to and she put me on hold and when she came back she said the doctor needs me to come in the day I ovulate. I told her I thought I had but my chart didn't confirm and my temp went down. She asked if I was using opks I said yeah although I haven't the last few days. I told her I think my body tried to O but didn't and I am already on CD 35. All she said was when I do ovulate to call and schedule to come in. I don't know what to do. My boobs hurt and i've had a few cramps that feel like AF is coming. I guess I will have to wait and see what happens.

Oh and today's my birthday :)


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Leetie- happy birthday! Sorry this is so frustrating, and on your birthday too :( People at the front desk don't really know what to do, and it's frustrating that you can't talk to the doctor directly. I guess at this point I would wait until you see a spike or if AF comes. Then, if you didn't O, the doctor will know something is going on. Good luck, and try not to let it ruin your birthday :hugs:


----------



## labgal

Happy birthday Leetie!! How long are your cycles typically? I guess when AF comes you'll have to tell them you never Od, and that's the problem you've been talking about. Otherwise maybe demand the doctor calls you back and explain the not Oing thing is what your concern is. I hate that they are giving you the ring around! I think you deserve some cake!!


----------



## xanzaba

Just heard back from the doctor- HCG is at 1639, so I'm officially doubling every 2 days. So far so good. It's crazy, I think I would never have guessed I was pregnant if I didn't take the hpt. Going to schedule an ultrasound for the week of the 18th!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Thank you. Yay I knew those numbers would be great!

Thanks Lab!


OK well I called my doctor back and told them I'm pretty sure I'm not going to O and I want clomid for next cycle. The girl put me on hold and when she came back she said the doctor doesn't prescribe clomid and wants to refer me to a reproductive specialist. I called another gyno office and they said my insurance doesn't cover anything fertility related and said just the consult would be $161, endocrine biopsy is $300 and a few other tests I can't remember are around $200 each. I never cry and I broke down sobbing. I called my doctor back and asked if I get referred to a specialist will my insurance cover anything and they didn't know and told me to call my insurance. So I did and the guy was really nice and called an RE for me and they said they don't take my insurance and he found an obgyn who specializes in fertility and does take my insurance but they can't get me in until sept. 2nd. I made the appointment but I'm going to try to call a few other gynos in my area since this one is a half hour away. I'm sorry for the super long rant I'm just really upset and frustrated. I would be so lost if I didn't have you ladies to talk to. The only other person I can talk to is my sister and she can't really relate at all.


----------



## labgal

Oh Leetie :hugs: I'm sorry, lovie! It's like.... what's the point of that doc doing any kind of fertility tests at all if they don't do anything for it? That's so stupid. What a bitch. I'm angry at that office for you! 

I'm sorry you are having such a horrible day on your birthday. All the tears will be worth it, though, when you are able to hold your LO in the future, and I know you will! 

Get copies of your bloodwork and things you had done from the shitty office and bring them along to the new appointment. They should have all the info they need to get you started on the clomid, though they may make you do a HSG. It's so frustrating to have to be put on hold when you wait so long to go to the doc in the first place, and you just want to have the ball rolling on it all, and then the next appointment isn't for another month. A month isn't too bad, but it definately feels like it when you're going through so much already. 

Double :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- My heart aches for you!! I'm so sorry you are experiencing that. I really hope you find a dr closer to you or at least the dr 30 min away is so wonderful that it makes it worth the 30 min drive. Happy Birthday Hun!! I'm praying things look up for you soon. 
Xan- hahaha I loved your story about the boobs and purse lol. Crazy pregnant lady, I was cracking up lol. 
Lab- That's great the DH is so excited!! 
Dragonfly- hope things are going great for you!!

AFM- I just got the call from my dr so I will start clomid next cycle cd5-9 then progesterone test on cd21. I'm so excited. I turned to DF and said well u know the med makes women a raging bitch. He calms replies.....Thank God I will have football lmboooo!!! The clomid isn't covered by insurance so I was wondering if you know what the price was Lab? I'm gonna get it regardless but wondering if I should prepare myself for the cost lol. Also I just called the dr back and asked about still leaking the dye and still having pressure and she said it could happen for up to a week after the test. So she just suggests tylenol. This is the time I wish I was allowed to take my pain meds. There's a lot of pressure down there still so y'all had me freaking out lol. I slept all day yesterday, all night and until 1 today and it's still bad. I'm gonna go out shopping and hope that walking doesn't make it worse. I'm used to getting 10,000 steps a day so yesterday was strange for me lol


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - DH is really mad also that she basically wasted our time. She never said she couldn't do anything all she said was if she can't help me then she will refer me I didn't think that meant she wouldn't try. I think they said I have to go sign a records release so I can have my records. It's not just that I have to wait I just really had my heart set on things moving forward now I feel like I'm at square one. Thanks for hugs and the kind words I do feel in my heart I will be a mom one day.

Ttc -Thank you, I would drive across the country if it meant I could get some help. I told DH I feel like a drug addict trying to get a doctor to prescribe pain pills because that's kind of how the office made me feel when they said all tests will cost me and they need their money up front. I'm so happy for you and I will continue to pray that you get your bfp soon! Who knows maybe a miracle will happen and I will get pregnant like Xan without anything :)


----------



## xanzaba

Grrr, Leetie. That is so frustrating- I wish I could go down and yell at them for you. 

I hope you find someone closer who can see you sooner, but September 2nd will be right around the corner. When you do find the doctor you want, don't let them bully you. I think it's natural to feel intimidated, but it's your health and you have a right to have the information you need. It's hard to get up the nerve to stand up to doctor offices, but if they are not helping you, what's the point? I wish we could somehow get you some clomid...


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan. I know I need to learn to be more assertive. I get so nervous when I talk to people I forget what I'm even talking to them for lol. Dh asked if we could just buy clomid. I told him you can get it on the internet but that's not safe because you don't who or where or even what it is. But I wish it was simple like that.


----------



## Leetie13

Now FF gives me cross hairs. Oh well its to late for the post coitle test anyway.


----------



## Leetie13

I called a woman's hospital in pittsburgh that have fertility specialists. They take my insurance and I have an appointment Saturday morning. It's an hour away but I don't care. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers that they will be able to help me. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I know how my luck goes. But I told the lady on the phone that I need it for fertility and she didn't say anything about insurance not covering it and their website says they accept my insurance. 

Sorry I feel like I've taken over our thread lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- we've all been here during our times of crisis, so no need to apologize. I think it's great timing for you to see the doctor on Saturday, hopefully you'll be right in time to get things going for your next cycle, if, of course, this time didn't work out.

About the crosshairs- I say let bygones be bygones, the doctor doesn't seem to have been able to do anything for you anyway if the test had shown something. Sometimes things happen for a reason :)

:hugs: and all my best wishes


----------



## labgal

No need to apologize at all, leetie! Its what we are here for :hugs: that's great you got an appointment on Saturday - I really hope this doctor will be better than the last one. I feel like they will :) 

I'm glad you got the cross hairs - maybe you'll luck out and not need to take meds or anything! One of my gf who tried for a while says the moment you completely give up and don't think it will happen, it happens. :shrug: 

Looking forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## xanzaba

That's exactly what happened to me! DH and I had kind of forgotten that sex is supposed to lead to babies, and were in a holding pattern until we could start IUI. :)


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan & Lab. I was really shocked they had an opening so soon. She said he had a cancelation if I wanted it. I thought it would be weeks before I could get in.


----------



## labgal

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/TPhoto_00085_zps350d978a.jpg

Here's a bump pic for you guys! I feel so huge already, it's crazy! This is 18 weeks. I'm kind of scared for 40!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab your bump is so cute! And your hot, I mean that in the most heterosexual way lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Completely agree with Leetie- you wear pregnant well!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - :hugs: I'm so sorry this doctor isn't working out, I can feel DH's frustration that she's wasting your time. Praying that Saturday's appointment leads to the best of things and hopefully with today's crosshairs you wont even need to see this new doctor!

Xan - Love love love that your numbers are going up!:happydance:

Lab - Ahh you have the sweetest bump! You wear pregnancy amazing :)


----------



## Leetie13

And now they are gone. Ugh who knows. Hopefully the doctor tomorrow will have some insight on my charts.

Any fun plans for the weekend? Besides Dragonflies gender reveal!!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck tomorrow, Leetie. I think it still looks like there was an O with the dip and then the steadier temps. Sometimes FF is a bit wonky- this month I had temps all over the place.

And so excited for dragonfly!

AFM- Saturday DH and I are going out for our 9 year wedding anniversary (it was Wednesday, but he was out of town). I can't believe it's been 9 years- where does the time go? I also have a massage gift certificate that I've been to busy to use, maybe I'll treat myself...

Besides that, I'm going to try to work a bit this weekend. Having a 10 week old puppy is not conducive to working. And watching her on my own has been exhausting.


----------



## labgal

Aww you ladies are too sweet, I feel like an unwieldy behemoth! 

TTC, forgot to reply - sorry - My insurance covered the clomid with a copay so I'm not sure what the out of pocket cost is for it. They have a generic, though, so be sure to ask for that! They're always buckets cheaper. 

Leetie - I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow! 

Xan - happy anniversary! Congrats on 9 years! how are you feeling? 

I can't wait to find out what baby dragonfly is!! Or baby lab - we find out monday :D


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Happy anniversary! Ooo a massage sounds great.

Lab - Oh wow for some reason I thought your appointment was the 15. I can't believe how fast your and Dragonflies pregnancies seem to be going. It probably doesn't feel that fast you guys though.

Other than the doctors tomorrow I think were going out dinner sometime this weekend for my birthday. We usually go to dinner on my birthday but I wanted to celebrate at home.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- I'm so excited to see you got a different appointment!! I would so drive an hour too. My last dr appointment was at a weird place far away like 20 - 30 mins but I was determined so I put on the GPS and went for it lol. I can't wait to hear how it goes. And sounds like u may be right on track to start clomid soon if this cycle isn't your bfp. P.S. maybe ask about the hsg test before clomid and then that could help too. At least from what I've read. 

Lab- I totally agree with the other ladies you look beautiful pregnant!! And that's ok. I got a text from Walmart and it's only $9. I think we might can handle that lol. All the other stuff (tests) have been covered except the clomid. Wow already gender time for you too?! Can't wait!!

Xan- happy anniversary! Hope you get to enjoy the massage. 

Dragonfly- Can't wait to hear if there is a pink or blue Dragonfly on the way!! 

AFM - the dye is finally gone and the pressure is gone in my tummy but I slept weird because of the pain and now have a catch in my hip. I'm falling apart over here lol. I've read some stuff and I think one of u even mentioned that the hsg test can help get bfp so I'm hoping that's what happens but if not I won't be bummed I'm so happy to have a plan of action and to know the chances are great that I will be a mommy. Oh how I dream of 2 pink lines and not on an opk lol. Well first I need it on the opk then the hcg lol. Can we tell I've been up all night? I'm sleep deprived and giddy hahaha. How amazing would it be if the last 2 of us finally got our bfp. We are gonna get there Leetie!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I forgot to tell y'all I'm starting a new adventure in my life! I'm not sure if any of you have heard of paparazzi jewelry but it's $5 jewelry AND starting August 23rd I will be a consultant. I'm so excited!! If any of you would want to connect on fb I would love for you to check it out. I know connecting on fb might take away from the anonymity of just being a tag line here tho so I totally understand if not. Just thought I would share my excitement hehe.


----------



## xanzaba

So exciting, Lab! I didn't realize it was so soon that you find out.

Doing well here, officially 5 weeks today based on last period. Tired, but not sure if that is the puppy or the pregnancy. Also, I didn't put 2 and 2 together, but I've had eczema, mainly on my fingertips and toes, my whole life. It flares up when I touch certain things, like when I swim in a pool or touch certain types of metal. Well, I thought that I must have touched something, because it was flaring up. But then I noticed patches on my elbows too. I looked it up and eczema flare ups are common in pregnancy. 

I scheduled an appointment with an OBGYN for Tuesday. I need to find a doctor to prescribe me my synthroid and to check my thyroid function through pregnancy. Funny, the doctor that tested for thyroid issues can't prescribe me thyroid medication :wacko: Then on the 18th I have my first ultrasound (gasp) to see the yolk sack and to try to hear the heartbeat. I think that's when it will start feeling real :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Best of luck at tomorrow's appointment! Going out to dinner sounds so nice too :)

Xan - Happy 9 year anniversary! Pregnancy can totally make eczema flare up, I've been lucky and my arms have stayed calm but I have the most annoying patch of it on my tummy! Can't wait to hear about your u/s, and happy 5 weeks today :)

TTC - Exciting about your new life adventure :) You and Leetie are both going to get your bfps! They're coming<3

Lab - I'm so thrilled we're finding out our baby's genders so close!! 

afm: eek two more days until our gender reveal! We started our registry the other day, I was too giddy over picking out bath toys:rofl: DH said baby needs boats, those are the best and I went for sea critters and foam letters/numbers. We were such goof balls the entire time we were in there. Gosh I need to quit craving crappy food, all I can think about today is Taco Bell and doughnuts. Don't remember if I've uploaded a bump pic yet or not...
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xanzaba

Wow, dragonfly. You look so gracefully pregnant, like one of those commercial pregnant women! I hope when I start showing my bump I'm as beautiful as you two ladies :)


----------



## labgal

Happy 5 weeks, Xan! I'm sure they will be proactive about your thyroid meds throughout the pregnancy, though it is odd that the doc who tested you can't rx anything...
I hope the eczema isn't too unbearable. My mom gets it on her elbows. All kinds of skin things tend to pop up in preg. 

TTC - congrats on the job! I would FB, if I had one. DH and I quit about 3 years ago in protest to people never telling each other anything, just asking if we saw the FB post. Sometimes I get left out of the loop but I talk to my friends a lot more since I'm not on it. And it's true about the HSG - it definately gives you increased preg odds. 

Leetie I hope you enjoy a romantic dinner! 

Dragonfly - so super cute bump! It's absolutely perfect! You do look like you should be selling maternity clothes! It's so exciting picking out things for the baby, isn't it? I haven't started a registry yet, but we will soon! 

I hear you on the crappy food. I just can't get away from pizza, I don't know why. And chicken tenders and fries. And candy bars :( I'm definately way more hungry starting this week, I have to be careful!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - That's great your tummy is feeling better. I've also heard the hsg makes you more fertile, Fx it gets you a bfp soon. That's awesome your going to be a jewelry consultant it sounds exciting. Unfortunately I'm like Lab I don't have a fb for many or the same reasons. Sometimes I use my sisters to look at pics of nephew. If you want to pm me your info I would love to check out what you have when you get it.

Xan - Happy 5 weeks! Sorry your having a flare up, I hope you can get the meds you need to help control it. That is weird that the same doc that diagnosed your thyroid can't prescribe the medicine. 

Dragonfly - Aww yay baby bump! I love the shirt your wearing, it accentuates your bump nicely. I bet your getting super excited to find out what baby is!

I'm super nervous for tomorrow. Mostly I'm afraid that even though they accept my insurance it still won't cover anything. I need to relax and try to let go and let God. It's just so hard. I have faith that God will bless me I just hope its sooner rather than later lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- awwww Whatta cute bump!! 
Leetie- I'm praying things go well for you at the appointment and that things are covered so u don't have more disappointment. 

I totally understand ladies!! I do it to stay in touch with friends and family in GA and IN. From what they have said we will have our own website where u can order straight from there. I can post that when it all goes into effect if any of you would wanna check it out. I'm totally obsessed. I'm a walking advertisement, women have wanted to buy the necklaces off my neck lol. I can't wait to find out about the website so that I can get cards to share the next time a lady stops me to ask about my jewelry lol. I think I'm just excited to be able to hopefully add income to the household. I cook and clean and all that good stuff but I still feel like I should add income. DF always tells me that he doesn't mind pulling the weight, but that's part of the Nigerian culture I guess. The man works and the woman takes care of home. Well I think my body us finally crashing. I will be stalking the thread tomorrow Leetie. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

You ladies are too kind! I'm so grateful I have you girls to make me smile on a rough morning.

Can - I wish o was graceful! I can't tell you how many times I've tripped or walked into something:blush: Thank goodness baby's padded in there! 
Lab - Registry making is way more fun for baby than wedding lol! But its a little overwhelming with all the options. Oh I love pizza! And chocolate or doughnuts.

Leetie - I may be silly but im always picking my shirt on how my bump looks lol. Best of luck at your appointment today! Praying that it goes well and is the step needed to get your bfp.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's cool you get a website. I would love to check it out.


Appointment went well. I have to wait for AF then go do an HSG and some more blood work but I can't remember right now what it was for. He also wants dh to do another semen analysis because they do more testing on it. He isn't to happy about doing another one but he will get over it. He thinks I have PCOS even though blood work was fine. He is doing an ultra sound on my ovaries. It feels great to finally have things moving.


----------



## xanzaba

Fantastic, Leetie! Sounds like the ball is moving in all the right directions :)

TTC- I'd love to look at the website too :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie that's awesome!! I have been thinking about u today. Hopefully the hsg will help both of us get to our bfp. 

Yay! I can't wait to show y'all!! 

AFM I picked up my clomid today and I decided to get the advanced ovulation kit that shows the 4 most fertile days. I was reading and it says to use the fmu. That's so strange to me. I thought u always used smu because it didn't build up while sleeping. I actually took one tonight because I'm feeling the "wet" feeling but it was negative. Have any of u used those? Guess I will use fmu and see what happens I had a pretty dark line on the dollar tree test so we will see tomorrow if I'm close


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies.

Last night I had a scare- I started bleeding moderate amounts of bright red blood. Of course Dr. Google was the only doctor on call so I freaked out. The puppy woke us up in the middle of the night, and the bleeding continued. Fortunately, when I woke up this morning it seems to have slowed down/stopped for the time being. I called my doctor's office, and the nurse reassured me that bleeding can happen and asked if I have been exerting myself. Hmm, let me see, single parenting a hyper 10 week old puppy- yeah, I would say so.

So things seem to be in a holding pattern for now. The nurse said being poked and prodded would increase the bleeding and I should try to just rest with my feet up. DH has been wonderful, taking care of the puppy and pampering me. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. I'm less scared than last night, but still a bit anxious...


----------



## labgal

Leetie that's great! Sounds like this doc knows what he's talking about. Your cycles seemed so similar to mine and I have pcos, so it makes sense to me. At least you'll be able to schedule the hsg and things soon so you can be rolling next month! Unless of course you get your bfp! 

TTC awesome you picked up the clomid. I used the clear blue advanced opk during my clomid cycles, worked great and I sometimes used fmu sometimes not. I did some extra testing and it didn't seem to matter either way for me. My first positives were mostly in the afternoon fwiw. 

Xan - oh gosh! You definitely need to take it easy! But dragonfly had some bleeding, I think she said some of it was moderate and her lo is doing just fine! I think sometimes our bodies are just confused and sorting themselves out at that time. One of my gf who has a healthy little boy also had heavyish spotting. Keep yourself rested! 

Not that I'm the poster child for it, I fainted in the middle of a store with my mom on Thursday and came to surrounded by women putting cloths on me and giving me water. I called my ob and she didn't seem worried, she said it can happen if you are pushing too hard, I was also dehydrated and hasn't eaten anything and it was almost 2 o clock. Must take better care! She said baby is protected from whatever happens to me though so not to be worried, but I'm relived to be seeing her/him tomorrow...


----------



## xanzaba

So exciting, Lab! Can't wait to hear about lab-baby's gender. Hope you are feeling better and follow doctor's orders.

So far, no more bleeding. Last ultrasound I had a fibroid, I'm chalking the bleeding up to it. Cautiously optimistic- I have an appointment Tuesday with my doctor and will know more then.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Im so glad the bleeding has stopped. I've heard that bleeding is pretty common as long as there isn't major cramping. I'm praying all goes well at your appointment Tuesday.

Lab - yay its almost gender time! What time is your appointment tomorrow? I bet you scared your mom and the people at the store. You and Xan need to take it more easy :)

Ttc - I haven't tried those opks before let me know how you like them. Yay for clomid do you start it next cycle?

Dragonfly - anxious to find out what baby dragonfly is!

AFM AF showed its mostly just red spotting so as long as tomorrow is a full flow I will count that as CD 1 and call and schedule my tests. I'm am driving my self absolutely crazy with this insurance crap. They didn't say anything about my insurance when I went the other day and dh's semen analysis was covered. When I look it up online it says if your primary doctor refers you to a specialist its covered but when I looked at things not covered it said infertility. When I called my insurance the guy said he didn't see where it wouldn't be covered. I just hope and pray I don't drive all the way there and them turn me away.


----------



## labgal

Xan I'm glad the bleeding stopped - keep resting! 

Leetie - I know for my insurance it basically said the same thing , but diagnostic tests are covered and clomid was covered but iui and ivf weren't covered. Maybe its the same for you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - definitely take it easy and drink plenty of fluids. I had bleeding early on, and it can be the fibroid you mentioned. Glad you have an appointment on Tuesday, I'm sure little bean is all snug and fine :)

Lab - goodness do take care! I've had plenty of dizzy spells but yikes.on your fainting! Can't wait to hear what baby lab will be!

AFM: my phone isn't cooperating with me this evening so its a short post. But we're team :pink:! and I'll post photos tomorrow. I hope everyones well tonight and that the mama's are resting.


----------



## labgal

Congrats dragonfly! How wonderful! 

We are team BLUE!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - Yay team pink!


Lab - Yay team blue!


I'm so happy for you ladies!


----------



## xanzaba

Woohoo, ladies. Nice to keep the balance in this little group of friends. Congrats lab and dragonfly!

Good news here as well. I had a bit more spotting this morning, dark this time, so the doctor said for me to come in. Well, they did an ultrasound to make sure it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy and said that they probably would only see the gestational sac. Lo and behold, there it was, resting nicely in my uterus. Then, when she zoomed in, she saw a yolk sac measuring 2.4 cm. From what I understand they only grow to about 6 cm, so it looks like I'm right on schedule. Only thing is that I have to rest for 2-3 days and then if I have any more spotting, rest for another 2-3 days, so very limited puppy play time. I hope the puppy is not going to think I don't love her :wacko:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab and Dragonfly how did your hubbies react to the genders?


Xan - That's great you got to see the gestational sac and everything is looking to be right on. I'm sure puppy will still know you love her. I bet it will be hard not to play a lot with her but hopefully just for a few days then it will be OK.

Still having light red spotting. Its mostly there when I wipe but it hasn't reached my pad yet. I'm really hoping I get my full flow soon so I can make my appointment.


----------



## labgal

Xan I'm glad everything looks good on your ultrasounds! Pup will forgive you :) 

Leetie I hate spotting so much. I always had it for days before AF . very annoying. I hope you get the whole shebang over and done with soon. 

Dh was very surprised. He was leaning heavily toward lo being a girl. He is really happy about it though, keeps talking about what manly things he will teach him. Its very cute :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Glad everything was excellent on the ultrasound :) Puppy will know you still love her, just means there needs to be more snuggle time than play time right now.

Leetie - Spotting is so frustrating :( I hope it gets over with soon so you can make that appointment!

Lab - Oh my goodness!! Congratulations on :blue:!! That's so sweet how DH reacted :) I forget, did you have any guesses that LO was a boy?

afm: I screamed and DH pulled me in close and gave me a kiss on the head, a friend caught a picture of his grin while I'm freaking out:haha: He just knew it was going to a be girl from the start.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1432.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1459.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - lol manly things. I am really bad at predicting genders on here and IRL. I thought you were having a girl and Dragonfly a boy. Both of my nieces find out soon what they are having let's see how I do with them.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly that cake is super cute. I love that someone caught your reactions I bet its a beautiful picture.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - that's so funny you predicted the opposite for Lab and I, hmmm I wonder if with your nieces you should guess the opposite :haha: 

Lab - Did I give you a guess? I can't remember. Although I know I'm not very good at the guessing game either.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I hope the spotting goes away soon and you can schedule your appointments :)

That's funny that you had both in reverse. I'm not sure if I'm good with predicting gender or not, but I have a sixth sense about when somebody is pregnant. One time I just knew my friend was pregnant. We were having dinner when I warned her that green tea had caffeine- I quickly followed with "in case you won't be able to sleep". She was freaked out because she had just found out a couple of days before I said something, and she knew that I knew she was pregnant! Same type of thing happened with a workmate, my boss, even neighbors I don't know that well. I'm afraid I'm going to get pregnancy karma and everyone is going know straight away!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, that is a sweet, sweet story. And what a great cake!


----------



## labgal

How adorable dragonfly! I love the cake , that is so cute! 

I think everyone thought baby lab would be a girl, lol. Due to the high hr. But his HR is 144 now that hes bigger, they tend to be higher earlier on. 

I had basically all dreams it was a boy but I didn't want to get committed to any gender so I didn't really want to speculate. I don't think I guessed on dragonflys either, I'm am awful guesser. I don't try, lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That is so funny about you know about your friend Xan:haha: 

Lab - Crazy you had so many boy dreams! All my dreams didn't have a specific baby gender, but there was loads of green so a lot of items I'm loving for baby have green on it lol. I don't get the heart rate thing, small things have high heart rates lol the way a u/s tech explained it was think of mice vs elephant heart rates. I know you just found out but any name ideas? :)


----------



## labgal

Were naming him after his father, dh and grandfather who passed away before I could meet him - dh was James Dana II and ds will be the III. If we had a girl we were going to go with Juliet Rosslyn or Juliet Genevieve, have you picked out any names? :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - that's funny you have a pregnancy sixth sense. How long are you waiting to tell people and have you told anyone yet? And will you find out the gender? 

Lab - I always heard if you dream one gender its the opposite but I guess you can't really go by any of those. I remember when my one niece was pregnant with her first baby her dad did the ring on a string test and they said he has never been wrong with anyone and it said she was having a girl but she had a boy lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - That's sweet that you're naming him after his father and grandfather :) Oh my goodness how exciting your having a boy, they're so much fun. All our friends have boys and I love them to bits but I'm super thrilled we're breaking the trend with girl.

Right now LO's name is Amelia Marie, I've loved the name Amelia since ttc and DH wants his mothers name as her middle. I had a weird dream last night that someone told me I was going to change it at last minute!! I didn't like that dream at all:haha:


----------



## xanzaba

I love both the names! Amelia Marie just rolls off the tongue. And James Dana sounds very proper, indeed!

I have told one person, a friend that also had some infertility issues. She had an early miscarriage, so I knew it wouldn't be awkward if something doesn't work out. As for everyone else, my parents are coming up in September for their birthdays (my dad's turning 80!) and going to spend some time in the Shenandoah valley. At that point I'll hopefully be about 12 weeks and mostly out of the woods. Then I would tell close friends and my sister. But I would probably wait until late fall to tell other people and I would try to hide it from work people


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm glad you've been able to tell someone, it's such a hard thing to keep to yourself! That would be exciting times to announce to your close family/friends when they're here for birthdays :)


----------



## labgal

What a lovely name dragonfly. One of my friends has twin girls named Ava and Amelia and I always thought they were beautiful names! 

Xan - It's wonderful you have someone you can talk to. I think it's so important. At leasy one person won't be giving you the funky eye as you start to act all weird and sick for months!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I just stalked your chart and I see that AF arrived. Sorry it came, but glad you can move on to the next chapter :)


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - that's a great name I love that it is after his father and grandfather. My DH is the second and his son is the third its funny when they are all together with DH's dad and someone says their name they all turn.

Dragonfly - That's is a beautiful name.

Xan - that's nice your parents spend their birthdays with you. I'm glad you have someone IRL you can talk to that can relate. I would go crazy without you guys even though its only on here its better than being alone in my own head lol.

Yup AF is here. I called to schedule the blood work and u/s. I haven't heard back from the ones that schedule the hsg yet. When is it typically done? I thought it had to be day 2,3 or 4 of my cycle because that's what's on the paper but they have it on the same paper as the blood work.


----------



## labgal

Sorry about af Leetie, but you're moving forward!I hope you're not too crampy. Bloods are cd3, HSG is cd 7-10, you can't have AF going on when they do it. At least thats what they told me.

So cute about the three boys/men together turning their heads :) 

How are you feeling, Xan?


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- I'm doing pretty well, thanks for asking. I went to see an obgyn today about thyroid and other questions, and just to get a sense of whether I wanted to have him be my obgyn. He was not worried about the bleeding. Also, he was hilarious, telling bad joke after bad joke, chuckling to himself.

I think I had my first bout of nausea today, which is reassuring :)

On a scary note, however, a friend of mine had what he thought was a migraine headache on Sunday. Well it's still there, so he is going in for an MRI tomorrow. Please send good thoughts, prayers, left over karma, anything you have over his way.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - thanks, I was really confused even dh thought he said to have that done on day 3 but there was so much said we got confused. I love your new SIG :)

Ttc - I forgot to tell you my doctor said after an hsg your chances of a bfp go up 25% for about 4 months! 

My bloods and u/s are Thursday morning and hsg is next Friday afternoon. I also got an email from my insurance because I had emailed them and they said all diagnostic tests are covered withno limitations as long as a doctor refers you. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Fantastic news about your insurance!!:happydance: What a huge relief. Although af came I'm glad your on to the next chapter in getting things figured out for that bfp. Love that your appointments are so soon too.

Xan - Sounds like you may have found a fun OB :) Sending lots of good vibes and prayers your friends way, I hope that the MRI is helpful to find out why his head is aching so much.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Dragonfly it is a huge relief!

Xan - yay for nausea lol. Your OB sounds funny, having a sense of humor is important in my book. Your friend will be in my prayers.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

OMG! I have missed so much!! I have been preparing for my new jewelry adventure. It has been so hectic. 
Lab - congrats on :blue: and you better start eating and taking better care missy lol. 
Dragonfly - congrats on :pink: and such a cute cake!! 
So happy for both of you ladies!! I really like the names too. 
Xan- I'm so glad the bleeding is done and you got to see the sac. Please take it easy. I'm keeping your friend in my prayers!!
Leetie- I know it sucks that AF came but good things are to come. We are gonna get bfp soon!! :bfp::bfp: Thanks for sharing about the 25% increase yay!!!!!!!

AFM- I have been having major leakage I think O is gonna happen soon. Still no positive opk but we still bd just in case. I'm really hoping that we get our bfp so I don't have to experience clomid. BUT I am willing to do whatever it takes. I still look at the pics of the dye spilling into my tubes. YES I'm strange lol.


----------



## labgal

:happydance: Leetie so glad the insurance covers diagnostics! I was keeping my fx they would! I'm sure your tests will go well and you'll be on your way to bfp! 

Xan your ob sounds funny! Glad you are liking him. 

TTC - I hope you O soon and you don't have to go on clomid, keeping my fx for you!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- hope all is well.

TTC, Leetie- hope your waits are flying by and your BFPs are right around the corner :)

Lab, Dragonfly- are you stocking up on the blue and pink? Can't imagine how much fun shopping would be. I love buying gifts for friends and choosing all the adorable clothes and toys.

AFM- morning sickness is officially here, at 5 weeks 6 days. Funny, I was starting to worry about not having morning sickness and looked up when it often starts. Well, Dr. Google said 6 weeks so I guess I'm right on track. Definitely reassuring, but ugh! I'm trying to snack more and have smaller meals so my stomach is never empty, but it's hard when the idea of swallowing is gross. But I need to do it- at the doctor t I was down 5 pounds from about a month ago. Not a problem at this point, but with ms starting now...

Also, I think I figured out what is causing the bleeding. Sorry if TMI, but it seems like when I go to the bathroom I have some bleeding. I read that some people have an aggravated cervix, and the fact that I have such high red blood cell counts, that sounds about right. It's supposedly not too worrisome, so that's a relief.

Ultrasound next Friday (7 weeks exactly) hoping to see a strong heart beat and a fetal pole :)


----------



## labgal

Sweet, morning sickness! It is a relief, and its own form of horrrible. I basically had to eat something every hour, and even then it didn't always help... but I recommend yogurt, peanut butter and crackers/cheese and crackers, carrots and hummus and pasta salads. Things you can graze on throughout the day. Make sure to keep hydrated, too! Thirst will make you just as sick as hunger. I still have MS-y days but its nowhere near as bad as it was in the first tri. 

Any kind of straining or anything can definately cause bleeding in preg. I usually get scary amounts of gloppy CM after I use the bathroom. Ugh. But a lot of people get some bleeding from it and I've heard its normal. 

We're doing our registry this weekend! I've resisted the urge to spend money on baby stuff so far, but I know it's coming. 

Baby boy is quite a squirmer, he seems to move almost constantly from morning through night, but I'm thinking of getting a doppler for reassurance because I know I will panic if he has a less move-y day.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - FX O happens soon!

Lab - thanks, that was such a weight off my mind knowing the insurance would cover my test. How are you controlling yourself not buying things? You must be avoiding baby sections. I usually make dh walk through them so I can day dream lol.

Xan - woohoo morning sickness! I hope it doesn't get to bad for you. I'm sorry the bleeding is back but like lab said I've heard some women have it the whole time.

AFM - blood draw and ultrasound went well. They don't schedule a follow up until all my tests are completed. Did any of you take your other half in to your hsg appointment? I don't know if they will let dh come back with me but I would really like him there.

My one niece found out she is having a girl. I was wrong again lol. The other should find out next week I think. Let's see if I'm wrong again.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie- probably depends on the office whether they'll let him back, but usually they asked DH if he wanted to come with me for the tests. It's fun to have them there to see really what you're going through. At first I shielded DH, but then he really got into everything. I brought home a picture from my ultrasound on Monday and we giggle over it.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I love that you and your hubby giggle over your ultrasound pic that's cute.

I got a call from the doctors office. They said my thyroid level is 2.9 which is in normal range for the general population but in the fertility community they want that number below 2.3. So when I go in next Friday for my hsg they are going to check me for thyroid antibodies. Then that will determine whether or not I need medication. I asked about dh coming in with me for the hsg and they said no. I'm bummed but I will suck it up and do what I have to do.


----------



## xanzaba

Glad to hear they are on top of the thyroid issues. 2.9 is on the high side of normal. I watched mine go from 1.7 to 2.8 to 3.8 in about 5 years, and now it's back down near 2. It will help!

Sorry about DH not being able to go in with you, but at least he can be there when you get out :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- yay for MS lol. Glad things are moving right along.
Leetie- great news about them covering the test. Sorry dh can't go in. I had DF wait in the car because I didn't want him to go in but I knew that it could be a bad outcome so I wanted him there plus I wasn't sure about the pain and pressure that would be involved so I wasn't sure about driving home especially if I got bad news. Maybe dh can drive you and wait in the waiting room. I had a sweet nurse, that's how I got pics of my test lol. The test is really fast it's the prep that seemed to take forever. Good luck hun. I have you in my thoughts and prayers. 

AFM - I am about to O. I got the advanced digital opks so it tells me the 4 most fertile days. I had a blinking smiley the last 2 days so today should be the solid smiley. We have been bd'ing so hopefully we won't even need clomid. Time will tell. Hope u ladies are all doing good.


----------



## labgal

Xan, so cute about the ultrasound pic! It really is amazing, even when LO is so small! 

Leetie - my DH couldn't come in either, but he did come to the appointment with me. When it's all said and done, you probably won't want him in the actual room, as its a lot like a pap. When are you having it done? The docs never told me what my thyroid levels were...

TTC - Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - were you ever on clomid or anything? 

Ttc - yay for flashing smiley! Dh is definitely driving me to my appt. I hardly ever drive and we have
to go into Pittsburgh. That's way to many big trucks and traffic for me lol.

Lab - I know its probably weird but dh goes in to all my appointments. I like having him there mostly because I get so awkward around new people and he is good at breaking the ice and sometimes I get so nervous I don't remember a thing they told me and he does. But I will be fine and he will be there when I get out.


----------



## labgal

Not weird to me at all! DH and I are completely inseparable. We do everything together, besides go to the bathroom (lol), and have since we started dating. He comes to all my appointments, but the docs ask him to step out so :shrug: I would have been fine with him staying. He freaks out more at doctors than I do, though. Hehe.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- we were going to try clomid next month before, as my doc says, "we had the never to get spontaneously pregnant in this day and age without any technology!" A spontaneous pregnancy, angry cervix, all these terms crack me up!

TTC- fx'ed that this is it for you. I forget, are you on clomid this cycle. Hopefully you'll get some well timed bd'ing!

AFM- still having some spotting, but it is darker, older blood now, happens when I cough or sneeze, so hopefully it is just the end of something. I had to take the puppy to play time and therefore lifted her against doctors' orders. A bit bummed because I went 2 days without any bleeding or spotting, but at least I know doctor's orders are good to follow.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - that's how me and dh are. People ask me all the time how we get along so well. We never fight we might argue about stupid things but it never turn into anything major.

Xan - I couldn't remember if you were on it previously or not. I hope the bleeding goes away for good soon. At least it seems to just be old blood.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! For some reason I have 3 days of blinking smileys. Hopefully my solid smiley comes tomorrow. 
Leetie- DF goes with me to my appointments too but he waits in the car. Being a nurse he knows they don't let him come in anyway lol. But he takes me in case it's ever bad news. I'm an emotional person naturally so I'm lucky that he's so supportive. 
Xan- no clomid this cycle. If this cycle isn't it then we start clomid next cycle. Praying this is it tho because I'm scared all the stuff I keep reading about it lol. 

AFM nothing but the 3 days of blinking smileys and sore boobs. I've been so busy preparing for my new jewelry business I'm too excited!! One week left until it's official!!


----------



## xanzaba

I think the pelvic rest did some good- yesterday I took the puppy to a group play time and had to pick her and some other puppies up. It seems like whenever I over-do anything I have some spotting/bleeding so I should just follow doctor's orders. 

Today I'm taking it easy physically, couch potato-ing with some work that I was too distracted to do last week. I had a realization last night that I need to get work done and stop obsessing over every little detail. If not, not only is it going to be a LONG 9 months, but my work will suffer before I even have to deal with sleepless nights. My goal is not to obsess until the ultrasound Friday. If anything bad happens, obsessing won't help- let's see how this works :wacko:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - good luck with that lol. Easier said than done no doubt. 

AFM - I was going back over my posts and now I've had 5 blinking smileys. I knew better than to try something different. I'm so irritated now. Hopefully my solid smiley is around the corner.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Your ultrasound is going to be here before you know it :) Can't wait to hear how it goes! Glad that you are resting too.

TTC - I hope your solid smiley shows soon :hugs: My fingers are extra crossed!

Leetie - I don't think it's weird, I drag DH to all my appointments:haha: *He* thinks I'm weird for doing so, but I feel better when he's there. 

Lab - Have you done any shopping for your LO yet? I'm finding it hard to resist.

afm: I'm starting to get indigestion every time I eat, it sucks. But I remind myself it's not forever and just keep looking forward to December!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx you get the solid smiley soon. That's why I hate opks even the more expensive ones are frustrating.

Xan - I'm glad to hear you got some resting time. I can't wait until Friday!

Dragonfly - boo indigestion, I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## labgal

Xan - I'm glad you are resting and not obsessing! It's hard not to sometimes. You go through periods where you'll obsess and not. Can't wait to hear about your US on friday! 

TTC - blinking smiles are so annoying. Maybe try taking a reading in morning and afternoon? The cycle before I got my BFP I had 4 or 5 days of blinking before the solid. 

Dragonfly - My OB said to take prilosec before going to bed if heartburn gets really bad. I haven't exactly followed her advise, but she said if you get it in at night it helps during the day. 

I've mostly just been doing registry stuff. We went out yesterday and looked at a few places for the shower and favorited registry items. I still have yet to buy anything baby but I know I won't be able to hold out for much longer. For some reason I'm more focused on getting his room ready than clothes or toys. Maybe because I know the clothes and toys are the easy and fun part! 

How are you feeling?

Hows Leetie?


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm good just looking forward to having the hsg done and over with. Are you doing a themed room?


----------



## labgal

Leetie - waiting is the worst. No matter how soon something is, it never feels soon enough when you're waiting. 

Not really so much a theme thing, but a little bit. We're painting the room a pale blue and got little sailboat curtains and sheets/blanket. I'm not sticking anything to the walls because it seems like it will be a pita later on. My parents are getting a matching dresser/changing table 4-in-1 crib set for us that is dark brown, which is really awesome of them! We (or rather DH and my friends) can't start painting for a while, though. We're having all of the windows and doors in our house replaced with energy efficient ones since the ones we have now are from the 80s, and we don't want to paint until the windows in his room have been replaced.


----------



## Leetie13

That sounds cute. I'm not a big theme person either. I love rooms that are but I feel restricted on things you can add because if its not right it clashes. That's smart waiting until the windows are in. I hope they are in soon so you can have fun seeing the room come together. That's so nice your parents are getting you the crib. Me and dh talk all the time about when we get to do a baby room. I think he's more excited than I am, he loves projects.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! 
Dragonfly - ahhhh indigestion is terrible. Hope it gets better hun!
Lab- that makes perfect sense to wait but I'm so impatient, not sure if I could lol. 
Leetie - you sound like I did. I was so ready to just take the test and get it over with. When is it again? Some time this weekend right? Mine was on cd8. 

AFM - First off the bad news is still a dang blinking smiley. The great news is I'm almost done with my displays. It's all coming together and I'm so excited. I have to get more pink zebra duck tape when I wake up. Been painting and running back and forth to home depot. DF is not a handyman at all so he hasn't helped but I feel so accomplished seeing it now knowing I did everything on my own. The measuring, the painting, the construction, etc etc. I'm so excited!! I can officially start Friday night so I can't wait to share the new exciting chapter I'm experiencing. Also thought I would share a cute story. So the friend of mine that had the m/c last year has started progesterone and starting to try again so I share stories of all of u. It's funny cuz when I'm telling the stories I always say "a friend of mine" experienced this or that all the time. I know we don't know each other outside of the forum but I'm sure glad we all found our way to each other!!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- sorry to hear about indigestion. My sister had that thoughout pregnancy and ended up using an extra pillow and lots of tums. Hope you get some relief. 

TTC- how exciting, can't wait to see the final product.

Leetie, have you scheduled your hcg? Impatiently waiting for the results :winkwink: 

Lab- that's sweet that your parents have picked out a set of drawers. Can't wait til you have cute little clothes to fill it :)

AFM- keep overdoing it- yesterday I went to work with my laptop and had more bleeding. Came home after lunch and it has stopped. Fortunately ms, temps, and sore boobs are comforting, but wish my appointment was sooner. Going to work from home until Friday, it's less stressful.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - my hsg is Friday afternoon. I love that your feeling accomplished in starting this new journey. I'm excited for you. I also love that you refer to us as friends, I feel the same way. You ladies know more personal things about me than anyone lol.

Xan - I hope working from home helps this week. Friday will be here before you know it! How many weeks will you be?


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I'll be exactly 7 weeks! Each week feels SO long...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I bet its dragging because your anxious for the ultrasound.

OK question for my Lab techs. I start taking my antibiotic tomorrow its doxocyline or something. It says not to eat dairy products or take vitamins with it. So should I skip my prenatal and avoid dairy products?


----------



## Leetie13

Never mind I read the pamphlet that came with it and it says not to take vitamins or eat dairy within 2 hours of taking.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I wish I could have your brain:haha: I keep telling DH we need to get a move on preparing Amelia's room but we haven't budged... I just want to shop:blush:

TTC - Boo on still having blinking smileys, I like Lab's suggestion on doing two in a day. Excellent about your displays coming together! The pin zebra tape sounds fun :)

Xan - Goodness mama, I'm glad you've been able to get work done at home to be less stressful. Do take care of you and little bubs :hugs: So excited for your ultrasound! And don't worry, the weeks slip by a little faster as time goes on. Right now time isn't flying or anything, but I'm not counting the weeks and days as close as I was so now it's sometimes a surprise lol!

Leetie - Wishing you the best of luck for good results on Friday! I hope that following the hsg you're crazy fertile:haha:

afm: Yesterday my mom took me out shopping, we bought a bunch of adorable clothes and a travel bed for Amelia at a consignment shop then went to babies r us where we added more things to the registry and she bought a few items. Thankfully my indigestion is pretty mellow when I'm going to bed/sleeping but right after meals it's like I have trapped air and I can't burp so I end up hiccuping while feeling nauseous and like I can't breathe for a little while. I have no idea what will help that.:shrug:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- I hope you find a solution to the indigestion I have no clue :( YAY for baby stuff!!
Leetie- I'm praying all goes well for you on Friday. I can't wait to hear how things go. I still look at my pics watching it spill lol. 

AFM- Whatta day!! I lost my carrying strap for my jewelry case, my drill has a dead battery and day 8 of blinking smileys. The sore boobs are gone as well as the EWCM. I think I O'd and missed it on those tests. Maybe since it test estrogen too perhaps we still have a lot of estrogen till we get AF? I really have no clue. Maybe I should go to google-land ugh. Just irritated and frustrated because I paid extra for the more advanced ones so I would know 4 days instead of 2 and those tests are horrible. If no BFP this cycle I'm going back to the other ones. Even the dollar tree opk is getting lighter. Hopefully the bd'ing we got in was enough!!


----------



## labgal

TTC - its very possible you did O and the test didn't pick it up, or maybe you had an anov cycle. Either way it looks like your heading toward either a bfp or af so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

I think of you ladies as friends, too :) Looking forward to seeing your jewelry! 

Dragonfly - so much fun shopping! I love going out with my mom getting stuff for the LO. :) As far as the indigestion... it never really goes away, does it?? I try to eat little meals, but I get it no matter what. I hope it gets better for you soon! 

Leetie, Xan... I'm hoping both of your tests go well tomorrow! Keep us updated! I'll be thinking of you both :hugs: 

AFM: work has been really busy and I'm just completely exhausted. I feel like I'm sleep walking! I can't wait to go home and get some rest...Baby is kicking like crazy the past week. He seems to really hate the seatbelt in the car, he punches it angrily the entire time I'm driving, lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Goodness what I day, I hope it gets better:hugs: Sounds like the tests missed your O, fingers are staying crossed!

Lab - Doesn't seem to matter whether is a small meal or not, although if it's a big salty meal then it's worse lol. Glad you're out shopping for LO with your mom too, it's so much fun! So sorry your exhausted, it's so hard keeping energy up when growing LO's. That's cute he punches the seatbelt:haha:

afm: Bought a stroller frame for $20! She took the price down a little because part of the rubber grip on the handle is splitting and she didn't see it until this morning. :shrug: We don't use it that long so I figured just wrap some black electrical tape and I don't think anyone would notice. Traffic was a nightmare and I got lost so I treated myself to Taco Time and bought 3 onesies at a consignment shop:blush:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I think the tests just missed your surge, Fx for this cycle.

Lab - that's funny baby kicks the seatbelt. Sorry your so tired I hope you have a day off soon and get to catch up on rest.

Dragonfly - wow what a great deal on the stroller frame and I'm sure no one will notice a little tape. Mmm taco time :)

Xan - you will be in my thoughts tomorrow, praying all goes well.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! I think of you all as friends too. Sometimes I find myself referring to you in conversation. Oh, my friend was at the Seahawks parade! It's kind of funny, but maybe the anonymity makes it closer? But if any of you ladies want to reach out beyond the posts, I'd be happy to friend you privately somehow.

Leetie- good luck today, hope it barely phases you and you get the all clear for clomid if you need it. Do they do the thyroid test today as well?

TTC- hope you're done with opks for good :winkwink:

Dragonfly, Lab hope the indigestion goes away :)



AFM- Thanks for all the well wishes. I'm feeling okay about the scan today. DH keeps getting ahead of himself, imagining how we're going to tell our parents and friends. I wish I could get excited, with him, but I'm way too superstitious.

On a hopeful note the ms, sore boobs, and fatigue are getting stronger, and I've been temping and my temps are high. Lab, Dragonfly- did you ever have a lingering cold that just wouldn't go away?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm definitely happy to have you ladies as friends, often times you come in conversation. With DH I just say my BnB ladies and he knows what I mean:haha: Other people I just say a friend of mine, etc.

Xan - Can't wait to hear how your scan goes! That's sweet that DH is thinking about how you'll tell your parents :) Before pregnancy I've had my fair share of colds that didn't want to leave, since pregnant I've been trying my hardest not to catch anything. Although my allergies are the worst they've ever been my whole life so it's like having a cold lol.

Leetie - I hope you breeze on through the tests today:hugs: Best of luck they give you the Clomid if that's what needed


----------



## xanzaba

Well, there is good and bad news here. The good news is that there is a heartbeat (136, range 120-160) and the little inchworm measures 8.8 mm (average 8mm). The troubling part is that I still have a bleed, which can threaten the stability of the pregnancy. The radiologist had me freaking out, using terms like miscarriage and it can go either way. I called my doctor afterward, and after looking at my chart, he was less concerned and said they radiologist "overcooked" it. He said to stop resting to avoid bleeding and go about my everyday. Bleeding would be good because then it would be removing the blood. I have an appointment with him on Tuesday and a follow-up ultrasound in 7-10 days


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm so sorry that the radiologist said those things, they can be so cold! I'm glad that your doctor was able to give you some reassurance though and sounds like baby is measuring right on schedule with a great heartbeat :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - That's great baby seems to be right on track. I wish the ultrasound tech wouldn't have freaked you out if they weren't 100% sure what they were talking about. I will be praying that everything is perfect by next u/s.

AFM - All clear! Test went well, doc said everything looked great. It wasn't bad at all, a little uncomfortable but I've had worse menstrual cramps. I have to make a follow up appointment. Hopefully we will discuss clomid for next cycle.


----------



## xanzaba

That's fantastic, Leetie! You're on the BFP track :)


----------



## labgal

Everything looks right on track, xan! That's great, nice HB and a good size! I'm sorry the tech freaked you out. S/he should keep their opinions to themselves. Mine always says the doc makes all the calls not them. Its great your doc doesn't seem as worried. 

Yay leetie! Glad the hsg went well! You're definitely on your way to a bfp!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Excellent news Leetie!! :) Definitely on your way to bfp!

Xan - Reading Lab's post made me realize all my u/s techs never gave me answers either, they always say the doctor will call. Although my last tech was super friendly and told me everything. Thinking about it more gets me fuming that they scared you like that:grr:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks y'all! 
Xan-OMG! What a horrible person to freak you out like that, stress doesn't help the situation but I'm glad your doctor could clear things up for you!!
Leetie- I'm so jealous you escaped without all the pain I had lol. BUT I'm so excited that everything looked great and now you just have to wait for a follow up. 
Dragonfly- YAY for the stroller. I would just put some tape on it and not even worry about it! 

AFM- Things did get better and I finished my jewelry displays. I was able to officially sign up tonight after the systems switched over to the new system. I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time lol. I have such a fear of failure but deep down I really think it will do well. I would love for you ladies to check it out. My pic is on there so no more anonymity for me lol. I'm glad y'all refer to us as friends as well. That's nice. I will have to space out my site because I'm not sure if they allow us to post other web pages. So just put it all together, no spaces. 
paparazziaccessories . com/27400


----------



## xanzaba

Aw, thanks ladies!

Leetie- I had a dream last night that you were pregnant with twins and that you had predicted it! Hopefully I have psychic, pregnant woman juju :)

TTC- I'm really excited for you, and I'm definitely going to take a closer look at some jewelry! I love all the positive energy you have recently and I know that will help you getting your BFP.

AFM- It was actually the radiologist who talked to me. The tech said she couldn't tell me anything, except she gave me the heart rate and left the measurements up when she left the room. She brought the radiologist who, the more I think about it, was just a jerk. The first thing he said was "I hate to be the conveyer of bad news but...". Then later he said "It could go either way". Then he said "I only read the images, your doctor will tell you what it means". Well, I knew I had this in the past, so it wasn't exactly news, and if he can't interpret the images, why is telling me what's going to happen. Ugh. I talked to the doctor after and he was very reassuring and said that the pregnancy was progressing and that the radiologist "over-cooked" it and that resting probably made the bleeding worse. 

Well, I ended up breaking down and telling the whole story to a friend and co-worker who had a baby about a year ago. It turns out his wife had the same doctor. She called him once (he gives his cell phone # to all of his patients) and asked if it was a bad time. He said no, but he was in the movie theatre and the movie was going to start in 5 minutes, so she should be quick. I really appreciate doctors that don't panic and have a austere, sensible demeanor, so this is probably the doc for me! Plus his bow ties and silly jokes are refreshing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Love that it's all coming together for you! All the excitement and positive energy is definitely going to bring you to your bfp, I agree with Xan :)

Xan - That's surprising that the tech brought in a radiologist, after my u/s my results were read by a radiologist then my doctor would call with the info. I hope your next ultrasound wont be anywhere near that same doctor who was a crab. So glad that your doctor is very chill and takes the time to hear you out and give reassurance.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks everyone!

Ttc - I can't wait to get home and check out your site. Fear of failing is natural but i have no doubt in my mind that you will do great.

Xan - I really hope you have psychic pregnant woman juju because that would be awesome :) I agree with Dragonfly I hopeb your next ultrasound is with someone great. And your doc sounds perfect.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!! I can't wait to hear your feedback. It's doing well so that excites me!!

Xan- I surely hope you don't have to see that loser again. Some people are just hateful jerks!!

AFM - I don't have a clue what dpo I am. I really do think I O'd based on the ewcm and the sore boobs. If I didn't this would be my first cycle that I didn't in the 14 months I've been tracking it. From reading trusty Mr Google apparently it misses a lot of peaks because we take it with fmu. Idk but I'm crossing my fingers tight. Tonight when I told DF I was probably about 9-10dpo so I would know in a couple of days whether I start the crazy meds and his eyes got big lmbo. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I love the sight! I browsed a little and the necklaces are super cute. Lol to dh's reaction, Fx you won't need it.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

TTC- how're you doing? I bet the tww is much easier to get through with all of your work.

Leetie, if I remember correctly, it's a while until you expect to O. Hope you're keeping yourself occupied in the meantime.

Labgal, Dragonfly. Hope you are enjoying your 2nd trimesters. Any new cravings, aversions, symptoms? I'd love to hear how much better it is in the 2nd trimester :)

AFM- I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I had some bleeding after the ultrasound, then nothing over the weekend. The doc said to go back to my usual amount of activity, so I went into work yesterday. I had some dark spotting that got brighter, and then I passed a clot, bigger than any AF clot, and now I have no more bleeding. From what I've read, passing a clot can be a sign that it is righting itself, and I still feel very much pregnant, so hopefully this is the beginning of the end of my troubles. I'll check back in this afternoon/evening with any updates.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I have about 2 weeks or better before O. I hope everything goes great at the doctor.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Lol at DF's reaction, fingers are tightly crossed no crazy meds will be needed!

Leetie - Hope you're keeping busy while waiting to O, fingers so tightly crossed this is the last wait.

Xan - Looking forward to reading how your doctors appointment. I really hope the clot was your body fixing whatever is going on with the bleeding so you don't have to worry anymore! 

afm: I had homemade chili last night that didn't settle, even after I woke up this morning I could still feel something sitting in the back of my throat. I've finally managed to eat breakfast but that was just plain icky. My food aversions are the same so I'm thankful for no new ones yet. Second tri I would definitely say is better, but this whole "second wind" thing is a lie, I so nap more than I did last tri:haha:


----------



## labgal

TTC - keeping my fx you'll get a bfp this cycle and won't have to start the clomid! 

Xan - Keep us updated on how your doctor's appointment goes! I hope that you don't have any more bleeding so that you can stop worrying! 

I'm definately more tired than I was in first tri, and I thought I was tired then! Working full time is really draining, by the end of the day I feel dizzy and like I'm dreaming. We haven't cooked anything at home in like two weeks because I just don't have the energy and DH doesn't want to make me wait an hour because we already get home past 7 as is and I'd likely fall asleep in the meanwhile, lol. 

I'm really getting you to look forward to second tri, huh!? 

But on the plus side, starting about 17 weeks I have had no where near the nausea as previously! Prenats still make me sick and I will get occasional waves, but it's not the constant that it was. 

Leetie - are they doing any other tests or are you just going to start clomid next cycle? 

Dragonfly - Chili isn't good for heartburn! Hehe! When is your baby shower going to be? Mine is Oct 5th. I'll be 6.5 months, which is a bit earlier than I would have liked, but my cousin's wedding is at the end of Oct when I'll be 7, and then the holidays, which is too complicated for everyone as they are already traveling.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Yeah the chili was a mistake lol. I'm not sure when my baby shower will be, but my MIL is looking at October too because with the holidays coming up it gets too chaotic. How many people are you inviting? Just family I feel like my list is too large and am tempted to ask my Mom if she would do a second shower with just her side because I feel stressed lol, is that weird?


----------



## labgal

I think we have about 50 people that are coming... which is only a bit smaller than our wedding was. Eek! I don't think having two showers is weird, especially if there are any personality clashing type things involved, or you just feel more comfortable that way.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh no, more tired? We have friends in town, and I came home from work around 6:30 to meet up for dinner. When they told me they wanted to go to a place a mile away (walking) I nearly broke down and cried. I bit the bullet and went, but when I got home at 8:45 I apologized and went directly to bed. I didn't even wait to say goodnight to the dog (boy, was she in a tiff this morning!)

It's been awesome having friends in town to distract myself, and the dog has been so soothing. DH has really been amazing taking care of her through all of this...


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - no new tests for me that I know of. Dh has another SA next Tuesday and I scheduled my follow up for the same day to save us a trip. That sucks your still so tired, at least the ms has eased up.

Dragonfly - chili sounds yummy but I'm sorry it made you feel icky. Hopefully your second wind will kick in soon.

Xan - I don't blame you for going straight to bed when you got home, I'm sure puppy will forgive you.


My sister the one who is a year and a day younger than me just found out she is pregnant. It sucks because she lives in Colorado but I'm happy for her. Her and her husband are great parents to their 3 year old son so I know she will do great with another. They were NTNP, so it wasn't a huge surprise. I just hate the first thing she asked was if I was mad at her lol I just told her she was supposed to wait for me but hopefully I will be right behind her :)


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, your sister is lucky to have you. Hope she has a happy, healthy 9 months.

Dragonfly- I can imagine that would be stressful. The party is for you, so do what feels best for you. The last thing anyone wants is to stress you out. Even if they are not considerate enough to think it through in advance, if you were uncomfortable they would feel bad. Most of my friends from work have had work and friend/family separated parties, so I don't see why this would be different. And if you phrased it like "if there are too many people, we won't have time to celebrate it together!" then it might take any edge off.

AFM- my appointment went very well. My favorite doctor of all time brought out the transabdominal ultrasound and immediately found the fetus and the heart rate! He explained that the risk is that the bleed is close to the placenta, but he showed me the bleed and the (developing) placenta on opposite sides, so he is cautiously optimistic. He's sending me to a hematologist to watch my blood levels (I have high red blood cell counts) and to see if my condition could be contributing. The only down side is that I have to cancel a trip to Boston for next week :( I was really looking forward to it because I was going to stay with a good friend who has been having some tough life and family issues. And it's my favorite city, especially in the fall. But, there will be plenty of time to go there in the future when it is safer.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - That's about what my list is as well and it kind of stresses me out to be surrounded by so many lol. So I'm hoping to get it split into two to be less busy.

Leetie - You're so sweet, it's great your sister has you. Wishing her a healthy and happy 9 months! And that you'll be brewing a cousin soon too:winkwink:

Xan - Glad to hear your doctor was able to see everything forming and that the bleed is on the opposite side. He may still be cautious, but it is still great news :) There's always time to go later, for now take care:hugs: of both you and baby!!


----------



## labgal

Leetie - you WILL be right behind her! Congrats to your sister, I hope she has a happy and healthy 9 months. :) 

Xan - It's good the bleed is on the opposite side of the placenta. Is there anything they can do to get it to stop or ease up? So glad to hear the doctor is optimistic! When is your next checkup? 

Boston will still be here for you! (I say here because you ladies know I live in the area, well, between Boston and Providence). It's beautiful in the spring, too! 

AFM, I forgot to mention I went to one of my best girlfriend's son's second birthday this week. He is so darn cute, it's ridiculous. Then she texted me when she got home with a positive pregnancy test. I couldn't believe it because she told me that they were done having kids. I kind of suspect she got pregnant because I am, she said quite a few things like "I wish we had gotten pregnant at the exact same time but at least we are pregnant together now."... which is somewhat odd, but I'm happy for her, and it will be nice to have a close friend whose child will be only a few months apart. Today is our birthday (hers and mine), but I have no plans to speak of. DH showered me with gifts before I went to work. He always goes crazy with presents, and they are all so thoughtful, so that was nice. :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Pregnancy makes women go crazy:haha: But it is fun to have a close friend be pregnant at the same time :) It's been fun just having an old friend be pregnant as we text now and then about pregnancy bits lol.

Happy birthday Lab! Glad that DH showered you with gifts, I hope you get to have some relaxing birthday time after work.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- having so many friends with kids, I kind of understand, even if it sounds a bit weird. Kid people and non-kid people can kind of grow apart (especially if the kids are, um, less than pleasant). She just wants to have something in common with you. And you'll be able to have a friend for play dates!

I have another ultrasound on the 4th, so we'll have some news then. I'm also going to see a hematologist to see if maybe I clot too quickly or if I tend to bleed easily. Either way there is something they can do. Also, since I have too many red blood cells, I might not be absorbing the blood. So, there are things to check out there.

I called the friend I was going to stay with in Boston and told her the whole story. She was so awesome (she's never going to have kids, but she's so excited to be an aunt). It was so sweet to talk to her I started tearing up talking to her. I've now told 4 friends and no family. My mom and sister have to be first in the family, but my sister is so competitive with me and my mom does not deal well with health issues so I'm avoiding it until I know everything is okay. I can't deal with my their issues and everything going on right now :nope:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab Happy Birthday :cake: that's cool you will have a friend with a LO close in age.

Lab &Dragonfly - that's crazy you ladies have so many people to invite to your showers. I hope when all is said and done it was more fun than stressful.

Xan - That's great your doctor is optimistic. I hope and pray that the hematologist with find and fix the problem. I understand about not wanting to tell your mom and sister. Hopefully you will be able to soon.

Ttc - How are you doing?

Thanks ladies I will let my sis know you wish her well.


----------



## xanzaba

Happy birthday lab!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Happy Birthday Lab!!!

Xan- hope things go well at the hematologist and they get the bleeding under control or at least figure it out. 

Leetie- are you on clomid now or do u have to wait till next cycle? I don't remember. Congrats to your sis!! U are right around the corner!!

Dragonfly- If you aren't comfortable u should definitely break it into more that one party. You're feelings are important. It's all about you!! 

AFM- things have been so crazy. I tested but bfn 2 days ago. On the 13th I had huge amounts of ewcm so I'm guessing I O'd the 14th, 15th or 16th. Going by the 16th I should start tomorrow. I hate being in the dark but things are so crazy trying to get my business off the ground. I was so afraid of failure but turns out people love it as much as me lol. I got so hooked because it's only $5. Now others are hooked too hehe. What did y'all think of the site?? There's so many pretty fall items. I have my wish list made out lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I hope you had a fantastic birthday!

TTC - I like your site, there's a lot of earrings I found pretty :) Hope that you're out of the dark soon, praying it's with a bfp :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Dragonfly! I love hearing people like it!! I am really hoping for a bfp when I wake up. Been up all night trying to get the house back together from making more displays. DF's birthday is tomorrow so I would love to show him a bfp so he knows clomid isn't in our future lol. But if it is, I'm ready to get it over with already. My nerves get worse as the days go by ahhhhh.


----------



## labgal

Thanks ladies :) I had a nice evening with DH relaxing, andof course MS hit so I couldn't have my birthday dinner, but I'm going to have it today! Hehe. 

Very nice stuff TTC, I like all of it. The hair clips are super cute - I wear a lot of clips like that :) 

Fx for your bfp. If you do have to do clomid you'll only be a monster for a week or so at the end.. Its not too bad ;) 

I hope the hematologist goes well, Xan . When are you going? The fourth is close for another scan, its nice that they are monitoring you so closely. It gives you some peace of mind every time you see that tiny baby! 

Dragonfly, have you had a second tri appointment of any kind besides the anatomy u/s? It occurs to me that I haven't seen my doc at all, gotten a call or received a card for an appointment. I know I should just call them and see, but I was curious if you had anything. I see people usually do a growth check around 26/27 but that's the third trimester...

Congrats on v-day by the way :) 3 more weeks for me, I'm at 21 now. It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Happy birthday to DF :) and fingers are crossed!

Lab - Glad you had a good birthday, bummer that MS made it so you couldn't enjoy dinner though. Your Vday will be here before you know it! :) I had a midwife appointment at 22 weeks and they measured my tummy. My next visit will be at 26 weeks when I'll be doing the glucose test and I assume they'll measure me again to make sure everything's growing right.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Lab and Dragonfly!! 

Unfortunately, AF found me last night. I was so bummed and very emotional but I'm better for now. I'm just dreading the clomid but I know everything is happening just how God wants it to happen. I will start clomid on Tuesday, wish me luck. DF is so tired he came home for work, seen his presents and crashed. He hasn't been sleeping so good. Lots of tummy issues. He doesn't want to go out to dinner or anything he just wants to rest so we are staying home in bed all day and night lol. Being lazy is my favorite thing to do during AF ugh. I am making his favorite dinner though. Baked salmon, grilled steaks, asparagus, sauteed kale and garlic roasted baked potatoes. I was thinking about trying to grill the salmon. Not sure about that though. He will be nice and stuffed. Poor guy doesn't even get birthday bd he has to settle for cuddles LOL.


----------



## xanzaba

Too bad TTC, but hopefully clomid does the trick. Hope DF enjoys his birthday dinner!

AFM- no bleeding since I passed the clot Monday! Hopefully this is a good sign and my ultrasound next Thursday will be only good news :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dang it TTC, I'm sorry AF found you :( Lots of prayers that the clomid does the trick, although not fun I hope it's all you need! DF birthday dinner sounds amazing, I'm very jealous:haha:

Xan - So so happy to hear the bleeding has stopped! The clot must have been your body righting itself. Praying Thursday has beautiful results, I'll be counting down the days!

Lab - Are you getting headaches? Starting this week I swear they come and go at least every other day and it's frustrating. 

Leetie - How are we doing today?:hugs:

afm: We had a scare this morning, DH tried to chop his finger off. Not really, but he sliced it pretty bad. I wanted to take him in for stitches but he just wrapped it up and had me drive him to work. He is such a stubborn stinker! He called me on his break to let me know the bleeding stopped and he's ok but I still feel so stressed out about it. I guess he's preparing me for when LO is here:haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Yikes, Dragonfly! Hope he's okay? How did he slice his finger?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm not sure how he cut it, I just heard crashing in the kitchen and found him holding his hand over the sink bleeding. Thankful that he's doing okay, I told him to call me if it starts bleeding at work though so we can get it looked at.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I hope you got to enjoy your birthday dinner.

Ttc - Sorry AF found you. I'm praying clomid does the trick and it goes easy on you. I am hoping to start it next cycle I have a consult with my doctor Tuesday. I'm sure DF will enjoy cuddles and great food for his birthday.

Xan - I'm so glad the bleeding has stopped. I can't wait to hear how your next u/s goes.

Dragonfly - your dh sounds like mine. He could have a limb laying next to him and refuse to go to the hospital. I hope it isn't as bad as it seemed. 

AFM - trying to get the house and yard straightened up for a labor day picnic Sunday. Any of you have plans?


----------



## labgal

Sorry that AF found you, TTC. Everyone reacts differently to clomid so you may not have any s/e at all! Or very mild ones. I think higher doses have more effects, try not to worry! Fx it helps you get your bfp! Happy birthday to your df, I hope he feels better soon!

Xan , so glad that your bleeding has stopped! How are you feeling? Looking forward to hearing about your next us! 

Dragonfly - ouuchhhh! Your poor DH! He sounds like mine. He could amputate his leg and he'd just pour some alcohol on it and tell me he's fine. Men are crazy! I hope he feels better and his finger mends quickly. 

I had the most killer headache last night, since you mention it. It was awful, my vision got all messed up and all I could do was feel it throbbing. I had headaches from 12-16 almost every day, then I went a couple weeks without, now every other day this week. Hydration doesn't help much :( I hope yours aren't too bad. My ob said to have a small amount of caffeine (like a regular coke) and a Tylenol but I try to avoid that as much as possible. I've broken down a couple times throughout for it and it did help, fwiw. 

A picnic sounds nice, Leetie! Are you having people over? 

We may be going to a jazz festival in Newport, which is a beachy area nearish to us, depending on how tired I am, lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - The image I get reading about your DH pouring alcohol on an amputated limb cracks me up:haha: Men can be so ridiculous.

So sorry to hear about your awful headache, it sounds like a migraine, ouch! I hadn't thought about having caffeine, I may have to try that. Ugh I hate tylenol, and I hate that it's pretty much the only thing we can take.

Leetie - A picnic sounds fun!


----------



## xanzaba

Lab, dragonfly- have your OBGYNs talked to you about caffeine? I still drink a cup in the morning (most people I know were okay with a cup). My doctor hasn't covered any of the dos and don'ts.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My midwife said a small amount of caffeine is fine, but I've never handled it well and always drank decaf so it hadn't crossed my mind to try it for headaches. I'm sure you're just fine with a cup every morning :)

There are so many do's and don'ts and I know not everyone follows them all. I'm a stinker and eat lunch meat, I just am sure to buy packaged rather than deli cut. And I still eat sushi... just now the raw goods.


----------



## labgal

My doc said 200mg per day is totally safe, so a couple of cups of coffee or a couple of sodas. I *wish* I could have coffee. I try about once a month and it makes me violently sick every time. I think it's due to the acidity. I live for the day I can have it again, lol. Enjoy your coffee if you can drink it! I'm so jealous!

... I still have bleu cheese/goat cheese even though you aren't suppose to have "soft" cheeses, but I always make sure they are pasturized.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I saw Starbucks ads that the pumpkin spice latte is back:cry: Baby wont let me even have decaf because it makes me sick to my stomach as well.


----------



## xanzaba

I've read baked brie is fine. Yum, that sounds good right about now. I haven't been very hungry (I've actually lost 7 pounds in these first 8 weeks), but I've started getting ravenous every day around 5.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I lost weight in first tri too, don't worry, it'll pick up in second. Glad you're starting to get an appetite again :)


----------



## Leetie13

I can't remember who asked but yes we are having people over for our picnic. Its supposed to rain so we will see how many actually show up. Our deck has a big canopy over it so people won't have to be jammed in the house lol.

I've tried caffeine for migraines before, it never seems to help. Usually I have to go into a cool dark room and lay down for a little. I hope you guys find something that works for you.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! We had a great time relaxing all weekend. AF is on her way out now so that's great news. DF loved his presents. I was so excited to give them to him, once he woke up he was pretty excited. I got him all football stuff. He's a big UW huskies fan so I got him a silver huskies watch and a bumperguard phone cover with the huskies logo. Plus I couldn't leave out the Seahawks stuff, a clock, a water bottle and bathroom stuff because our bathroom is pink and black I made our spare bathroom Seahawks for him. He uses that one the most anyway lol. I'm very lucky that he don't mind my pink addiction lol. Lord help him if we have a girl hehehe. 
Hope you ladies are enjoying the long weekend. DF is never off on holidays he LOVES working holidays because he gets paid so much for it. Another thing I'm grateful for. He'd rather work than go out any day of the week. 
Ok now that I've rattled on and on can we tell I had caffeine too late in the day? lol.
Lab since you're the only one I know that took clomid could I ask some questions? I'm just curious if you used opk's, what days did you start using them? Did you notice ewcm using the clomid? I'm just curious if any of that stuff will change. I know I take it day 5-9 and then go in for the 21 day test but other than that I have no idea what to expect except the horrible things I have read about how I will soon be a raging b**** lmbo.


----------



## labgal

TTC - glad to hear you gave df a nice birthday! 

I did use opk while taking clomid. They say you can O as soon as five days after your last pill, so that's when I started using the opk the two months I took them. Typically you O within 10 days of the last pill. First month I O'd 10 days after, second month I I'd 11. When I used opk 5 days after it was neg, so I skipped a day and then tested the following day. The window shouldn't be so short if you want to save on tests that way. I got 4-5 days of high readings before pos Opk. 

I did have ewcm, and it was the first cycles I've ever had it. Prior I had "watery" cm but my clom cycles were def ewcm. Some people say it makes them dry but I didn't have that problem. It usuallyonly happens on higher doses. 
I had an obscure side effect that caused lights and trails in my vision like when you see movies of people tripping. It was kind of disconcerting, but when it happened it was always night time and only while I was actively taking the pills. I just went to sleep and was fine in the morning. If you get it you can ride it out like I did or have your doc switch you to femara.
Be ready for cramps at O. They are very strong and you may need Tylenol for them. I suffered through but there were times where I didn't know whether to stand sit or curl up in a ball. 

As far as the emotional aspect, I was pretty fine the first month, it was only right before my bfp that I went full Carrie. And fwiw, there were legitimate surrounding circumstances, and while normally I tend to let things that annoy me or bother me roll off my shoulders, I instead went batshit screaming and crying. Then 2 or 3 days later Igot the bfp, so I'm not sure if it was preg hormones or the clom. I hope that helps! 

How was everyone's holiday? 

We made up for not buying anything at all to date by buying everything in sight, lol. We were going to do a sailboat bed set but ended up going with sea turtles, and its really cute. We weren't going to theme out but got all the matching stuff for it, a turtle lamp, mobile, stuffed turtle, window curtains etc, but nothing to stick on the walls! 

Then we rearranged the entire house to set up baby's room because we had been using one of our upstairs rooms as an office. We made that our bedroom, and our old bedroom into the baby's room, and we moved the office downstairs. It was madness. Now I can't wait for the crib to arrive and watch dh put it together! Lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab that sounds adorable! I hope you'll share pictures of your turtle finds :) Wow you had a very exciting weekend! I can't wait until DH gets into clearing Amelia's room with me lol.

Total tmi but are you having strange discharge? Mine's gotten super watery and the way I feel it the sensation reminds me of when af starts up so it makes me nervous about amniotic fluid but it could just be urine... either way I called my midwife and hope she calls me back soon because it's making me anxious.


----------



## labgal

I've had that for a few weeks now. A lot of the time it happens shortly after I go to the bathroom, so I don't know if baby is sitting on my bladder or something and then more comes out when he moves? But it doesn't seem like pee, so I'm not sure if it's from muscles moving/stretching because it will happen if I'm a bit crampy too. I googled it when it first started happening and it seemed common. I haven't been too worried about it since it first started happening. 

I think I read that amniotic fluid typically doesn't come out clear, that there is usually some blood in it and its more discolored. 

Let me know what your MW says!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Pregnancy is so confusing. My midwife finally called back and said as long as I'm not soaking a pad she's sure it's fine, there's no blood and I'm not cramping in a regular timing so she's not worried. But I'm supposed to call if there's an increase in the discharge or what ever it is. Makes me feel a little more relaxed. She suggested kegels too, I know I haven't been very good at doing them daily.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - sounds like df had a great birthday thanks to you.

Lab - lol at buying everything at once. The turtles sound super cute.

Dragonfly - I'm glad the midwife seems to think its fine. 

AFM - So I got good news and bad news. The good news is I start clomid next cycle. The bad news I have to do baseline tests including transvaginal ultrasound at the beginning of every cycle and since its no longer diagnostic its for treatment my insurance won't cover anything and its going to cost almost $1000.00. Each time. I just really hope and pray I either get a bfp this cycle or I only have to do one round of clomid.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - can you call the doc and explain to them that the insurance won't cover the tests every month? That sounds really crazy to me that you would need them every month. I just needed them the first month. You may be able to work something out with them - tell them its just not affordable. They may be able to reduce the costs at least.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Glad to hear about the clomid although I'm surprised that your doctor feels you need an ultrasound every cycle. I haven't read of too many ladies on here needing ultrasounds with clomid, is there something specific they're looking for? I agree with Lab, explain that your insurance wont cover it and the ultrasounds would be too costly and see if they can help you find a middle ground.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- that's frustrating. I know sometimes they want to make sure you don't have ovarian cysts, as increasing estrogen levels can make them worse. I know when we were in between insurance, the RE offered us a package that was cheaper. If you let them know you won't have insurance, I'm sure they'll find a work-around for you. I'm sure you're not the first person in this situation :hugs:

Lab- love the turtle theme. Would love to see it when you have a chance.

AFM- passed another clot on Sunday, and then no bleeding since. I really hope this is resolving, it's getting old :wacko: I'll find out Thursday at my ultrasound.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Although you passed another clot I'm glad to hear that there hasn't been anymore bleeding. I hope Thursdays u/s can give a clear image why it's happening. Excited to hear how little bubs is doing :)


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I thought it was a bit ridiculous that I had to do the testing every time. They did say that if I had to pay out of pocket they would eliminate some of the tests. The most expensive is the u/s its 500 something. But if that's all I have to pay I don't care. And he said he wants to do 3 rounds of clomid then move onto to IUI. I don't really think I'm going to need it but I don't even want to think of how much that would be.

Dragonfly - I haven't heard of anyone having to do it every cycle either. It's good they want to be thorough but not when it cost so much.

Xan - I really hope they will cut out most of the tests especially the baseline bloods that I've done twice. I don't really see them changing in a month. Good luck Thursday FX everything looks perfect and no more clots.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks for all the info Lab!! Did you take the clomid at the same time everyday? They didn't tell me and I have a crazy sleep schedule. I survived day 1 with just some slight dizziness and feeling as if I was starving all day. What's up with that?? I've seen a few other ladies said they were starving constantly too. That's not good for my diet. And thanks for the warning of O. It will be interesting to feel it and know that's what it is. I've had what I thought was O but was never quite sure. Not so good that it might require tylenol tho :( Also, I hope you share all the turtle pics possible hehe. 

Leetie- I don't know what the baseline test is but now I'm curious why I didn't have to have it. I just had to wait on AF to come and start the meds on Day 5 I had the pills like 2-3 weeks before I needed them but she hasn't done anything since my HSG test. Should I be concerned?? AHHHH!

Dragonfly- sorry you're having discharge hope it's nothing but I'm sure it's not a pleasant feeling either. Oh the joys of pregnancy lol. 

Xan- Glad the bleeding has stopped. I hope they can figure out why you keep passing clots. Can't wait to hear the u/s update on LO. 

AFM- I got my jewelry inventory today so I've spent the last 14 hours looking for stock photos of all my new jewelry. Tiresome but I hope it is worth it. I have my first fb jewelry party on Thursday. So excited!! Hoping day 2 of clomid goes as well as day 1 maybe without the starvation lol.


----------



## labgal

Xan - I hope that the clot you passed was the last. My girlfriend who just fell pregnant has been bleeding on and off as well since she found out. She had an early ultrasound but it was still too soon for them to see anything when she went. It's so frustrating. I wish I could wave a wand and just make it stop for you guys Anxiously waiting to hear about your u/s!

Leetie - How many MG are they putting you on? Usually they don't do iui until after 6 cycles. My doc's timeline was 50 mg for 3 months, and if that didn't work then 100 mg for the next three, then iui. I doubt very much that you will need it, anyway. I'm not sure at all the cost of that... but I know my insurance didn't cover it, either. I wouldn't worry about it, though! I'm sure you'll be preg in no time! 

TTC - Yes, I took it at the same time every day. I took it in the mornings. The first month I took it same as you, CD 5, second month I took it CD 2. They say if you take it on CD 5 you'll produce more mature eggs, and if you take it CD 2/3 you'll have a higher number of eggs, but I have no idea if there's any truth to that. Probably not. Some people say they experience less side effects when they take it at night, but for some reason I have difficulty taking meds at night. I either forget or they make me sick and I can't sleep. I didn't have the starving side effect, but everyone gets different effects, so I'm not surprised to hear about it! Your body is probably just kickstarting making all those eggies :) 

How are you feeling, Dragonfly? Better today? 

I'll get some pics of the turtle theme for you ladies when the crib comes :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! Just got back from ultrasound. I haven't heard anything from the doctor about the bleeding yet, but little bean is right on schedule, in fact I moved up one day. They measured me at 9 weeks exactly, based on my last period I am 8 weeks, 6 days.

Still nervous until I talk to the doctor, but my hematology appointment is today so maybe I can get some more info there. But after passing clots it's reassuring to see a strong little heart beat (160 beats per minute) <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I hope that the clomid is getting easier and priming up your eggies :) Exciting about your facebook party for your jewelry, I hope it goes perfectly!

Lab - Wishing the best for your friend who is also having some bleeding. Can't wait to see the adorable turtle photos :)

Xan - That's excellent that you got to see LO and that s/he was even measuring a day ahead :) Praying for good news when you hear from the doctor and that the hematologist will have informative but positive things to say:hugs: Such a beautiful heartbeat:cloud9: That's a strong one!

afm: Tired this morning, really hoping that MS gives me a break because yesterday was not fun.


----------



## labgal

That's awesome, Xan! So glad to hear the u/s went well! I can't believe you are 9 weeks already! Waiting to hear from you on how the hematologist appointment goes. I hope they find out something for you. 

Dragonfly - my MS comes and goes still, too. It's annoying :( I was icky most of last week, and in the afternoons this week. Go away, MS!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's exciting you have a Facebook party already, good luck! As far as what a baseline test is, all I know is the blood work checks egg supply and I think certain hormone levels and the u/s looks at ovaries I think to make sure there's no cysts. I don't know that it is completely necessary but I'm not sure. 

Xan - I'm so glad your u/s went great and LO is right on track with a strong heartbeat. FX everything else is good too.

Lab & Dragonfly - I'm sorry you ladies are still dealing with ms.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Sorry you still have MS coming and going too :( Second tri has been better than first, but I'm ready for December lol

Leetie - Have you been able to speak to your doctor about the u/s costs yet? I hope the chat goes well!

Xan - How did the hematologist appointment go? Thinking of you!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dragonfly- the hematologist is testing me for bleeding/clotting issues, but she doesn't think it's a problem. My red blood cell count did go down quite a bit (from 46 to 40%, which is still on the high side) so she thinks that will help a bit in absorbing the blood. Still waiting to hear from my OBGYN...


----------



## xanzaba

On a funny note, my hematologist is 5 months pregnant and she was laughing about how horrible first trimester is, and how ms and fatigue get better but still not great. She said once you start feeling the baby move you feel much more reassured. She also went to medical school where I went to university, so it was more like talking with a friend. I've been dealing with this blood disorder for so long, I was just telling her my story and then talking with her about life etc.

I don't need to see her again, but she wants to keep track of my blood levels and see me 6 months after I'm pregnant.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab, Dragonfly- a friend sent me a care package and inside were some preggie pops- lollipops that help with ms. I was dubious, but they really do work fabulously- I looked them up and they sell them on Amazon as well as some hard candies. Wanted to share with my favorite ms buddies.

Leetie- how're you doing? Hope the wait's speeding by!

TTC- how's the clomid treating you?

AFM- Still haven't heard from my doctor. I have another ultrasound scheduled for this Wednesday, so I hope I hear from him whether I should keep the appointment.

I ended up telling my boss, she was incredibly happy for me and supportive! At the end she said "Put your stuff down, I feel I need to hug you". Really heartwarming. My husband has also been incredible. I apologized that he has to do so much around the house, and he said that it made him happy to be able to do something to help out the pregnancy. I'm really feeling blessed these days :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I have heard of these preggie pops but I've never seen them before! I'll definitely have to look into them if you're finding them to help :) That's awesome that your boss is so supportive and even gave you a hug! Glad hubs is helping a lot, I think DH feels the same that although they have to do the bulk of home chores they're helping us with pregnancy :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - That's great the hematologist doesn't think there's a problem. I also love that you felt comfortable with her and talked like friends. Aww, I love your bosses reaction and that dh is happy to take on more chores.

Dragonfly - I hope you get to try the preggie pops and they help.

AFM - I called the doctor and left a message I should hear back Monday. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Heyyyyyy ladies!!! Things have been so crazy prepping for my jewelry party. I made just over $200 yay!! Which is great beings I just got a bill saying my insurance denied the HSG test and I owe them $416 ugh. :( my doctor said they would cover it but apparently not. 
Lab and Dragonfly- Sorry you 2 are still experiencing MS.
Leetie- Can't wait to hear how things went.
Xan- Glad your boss was so supportive and that DH is being great about having to do more around the house.
AFM- I took my last clomid yesterday. I was pleasantly surprised. I just had those dizzy spells. I was starving on day 1 but then came day 2, 3, 4, 5 that the thought of food made me feel sick blahhhh. I'm not sure if you said it Lab or if I read it somewhere else that clomid dried them up? I'm having the opposite lol. Fun stuff. I'm starting opk's tomorrow just to be sure that cm isn't telling me I'm about to O. Gotta get lots of BD in there and try to avoid clomid again next month. Now I'm worried my insurance won't cover these next tests either. UGH! :(


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I hope the doctor gets back to you on Monday :)

TTC - That's awful that insurance didn't cover the hsg :( but glad to hear you're making money with your jewelry business! How exciting :) Fingers crossed that the clomid is the boost you need to get your bfp so you wont need to worry about next month:hugs:

afm: Day before yesterday I did pretty well MS wise, yesterday I think the heat got to me because by evening time I was feeling awful. MIL and I went to pick blackberries and I got myself into some nettles, after putting baking soda paste on it my arm was feeling pretty fine. But I forgot and scratched my arm this morning:dohh:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - wow great job on making $200. That's sucks that your insurance didn't cover the test though. My doctor told me when I start clomid, starting CD 12 to bd every other day. Fingers super crossed for this cycle.

Dragonfly - picking black berries sound fun, I'm not sure what nettles are but I hope your arms feel better.


----------



## labgal

Xan - fantastic about the hematologist! I too have heard of the preggie pops but have never tried them. I'll have to check them out! Any cravings for you yet or mostly having aversions? 

Leetie - will you be doing soon at all? I'm still keeping my fax for you that you will get a bfp this cycle! 

TTC - congrats on your jewelry success! I had more fertile cm on clomid. I think the dryness is higher doses. I'll be keeping my fax for you too! 

Dragonfly , I'm glad you had some better days ms wise. How have your emotions been the past few weeks? I'm having a hormonal surge or something, or the baby is growing a lot, I'm like all over the place and its getting frustrating. 

Grr the patriots got crushed by the dolphins in our season opener! Wehaven't lost an opener in 11 years! Ugh!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - i'm not really sure when AF is due. Last cycle was 40 days I'm on CD 27 so possibly around the 20th. Dh keeps saying he hopes I won't need the clomid too. That would be great. Dh got caught up watching the steelers vs. The browns because it was a close game. Steelers won, neither of us are huge football fans but when its a close game like that or when its against Ohio because we live 15 minutes from Ohio its fun to watch.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Sounds like it was a fun game to watch. Fingers crossed you get your bfp this time around and wont have to worry about clomid! Nettles are a plant with little hair looking things that string. They cause gross looking welts and itchy/hurt like hell:haha: 

Lab - Oh gosh, my emotions have been everywhere! I get super excited and overjoyed about LO. But I've been having a lot of unexplained meltdowns or crying fits over the smallest thing. Definitely think there's some hormonal surges going on for us these weeks.

Poor DH tells me how he feels helpless when I go into meltdown mode because the 5 years we've been together I've never been like this and it stresses him out when there's nothing in particular that's wrong and I'm just crying.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- fx'ed this is YOUR cycle!!!

Lab- I'm going to have to hear about the Dolphins from a coworker today. He's actually from near Boston, but for some reason loves the Dolphins. I'm originally from Florida, and I'm a Boston sports fan.

Dragonfly- hope your arm is feeling better. I get super grumpy/cry a lot around AF. Over the years, DH has learned to just back off. When I'm crying (and it's not because of him) I ask him to hold me and that makes him feel better- I guess that man take care of woman instinct they have.

AFM-Loving the cooler weather that came in yesterday. I have about a 1 month tolerance for heat, so DC tests my patience. But this summer was surprisingly mild. A few days were very pleasant, and we ended up sitting outside quite a bit. This last week killed me.

I love the beginning of fall. I'm not a huge football fan, but I love world series playoffs and I'm looking forward to this basketball season. I love pumpkin beer, although I won't be enjoying it this year, and want to go apple picking this fall. Some friends are going up to Vermont to see the foliage. I'm a bit jealous- New England in the fall is the most beautiful sight I've ever seen. Maybe if my situation improves we'll do a trip up for Thanksgiving, although the leaves will probably be gone that far north, the crisp New England air reinvigorates my spirit.

As for pregnancy stuff, not too much to report. No cravings really, but pasta is my go to. I heard most women get constipated during pregnancy. Not this woman! I've been trying to eat small meals so my stomach doesn't get upset. I'm also avoiding dairy and acidic foods. Over the summer I couldn't get enough Chipotle (before pregnancy), but that has been on the taboo list (I love the spicy salsa and sour cream). Morning sickness hasn't been too much of an issue. Sometimes I have it, but the pops help (also heard that jolly ranchers are a cheaper option). Thankfully, I think when my stomach is upset, the ms is not as bad. I don't think I could deal with both!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie!! We have already started the every other day just in case. Lots of cm going on so I just wanna make sure. Hope you get your BFP this cycle so u don't need clomid!! I was so terrified of clomid I wanted my bfp before I started it too lol. 

Thanks to the rest of you. I'm on day 2 after clomid and I'm so crabby and irritated lol. I hope you ladies are all doing well. I'm too lazy to scroll back thru but I think it looked like all was well except the ms for 2 of ya. I hope it gets better, maybe the jolly rancher candy will work like Xan mentioned. Hope your tummy gets better Xan!

AFM like I said I'm crabby and irritated for no apparent reason lol. Just grumpy. I had back to back parties and the 2nd one the girl wasn't involved at all so it made for a long boring party but that's ok I got new customers from the party. I've already made back all my start up costs so that's good news. Next weekend I have a huge party. Kinda nervous. I took a opk last night out of curiosity because I had read you get false positives while on clomid. Not true, at least for me. My test line was clearly a couple shades lighter. I'm gonna head to bed. Sucks being a night owl sometimes lol. I'm so glad to see fall coming, Fall and winter and my favorite!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- hope the crabbiness is worth it in the end :winkwink:

So I just got the report from the ultrasound- the clot is the same size and the pregnancy is getting bigger, so the relative size of the clot is getting smaller. So not bad news because the risk is that it gets bigger, and the doc is less worried because of the location. I won't say I'm not bleeding any more (that is asking for trouble!) but from my perspective things seem to be stabilizing. Drinking lots of water to help it dissolve and keeping up with my vitamins C and D.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's great news Xan! Keeping you and little bubs in my prayers that things get smoother:hugs: I agree, I think men just need to feel they can fix things so I do ask DH to hold me when I get super upset.

TTC - Sorry about the crabbiness, I know it'll be worth it in the end though :) Glad your parties worked out and that you have another one lined up!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly -oh OK I thought maybe it was a type of bee lol. I'm sorry you've been so emotional. I hope your hormones give a break soon.

Xan - that's great news about your clot, I hope everything continues to stabilize. I love fall, I love the leaves changing and being able to wear boots and sweaters. Dh loves anything pumpkin he likes to get pumpkin beer at the Oktoberfest we usually go to. I'm so glad ms hasn't been to bad for you.

Ttc - oh no I hope the crabbiness goes away soon. That's awesome you're doing so great with your business already. 

AFM - talked to the doctors office today and the only tests I am getting done will be day 3 u/s and blood pregnancy test. Then day 21 blood test. It will cost $565. Its better than the first price but I am still praying I get my bfp either this cycle or I only need one round of clomid.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I'm glad it was a plant and not a bee, I'm absolutely terrified of bees for silly reasons!:haha:

I'm glad that the cost is lower than it originally was going to be but I hate that it's still so high :( Keeping you in my prayers that you get your bfp very soon so you don't have to go through clomid and testing:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- good news about the clot. Keeping you in my prayers that everything continues to get better.
Dragonfly - thanks! I actually have 4 more lined up and 9 more that want parties. This is the busy season I'm told. Christmas presents and holiday parties. Loving it!!
Leetie - now I'm definitely scared to call about how much the test will be. Ahhhh! Hopefully u won't have to worry about it. I'm already on the hook for $415 what's another $500 + lol. Either way I will set up payment arrangements till I'm 40 if it gets me to my bf lol. 
AFM I'm still crabby. I don't know how to explain it, I just feel irritated. I haven't been mean to DF tho just irritated. I only ate a handful of chips Sunday so Monday morning when he got off work he came in and made eggs and made me eat LOL. The clomid I think is still messing with me. Day 3 after and still no appetite at all. The thought of food is so gross. Ugh.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - I'm glad they are able to cut some of the tests out. Hopefully you won't have to do the blood preg unless you get a POAS POS. I can't see why they would. 

Xan - I'm glad things are looking good at your u/s! I'm hoping the clot vanishes. Pasta was and still is my go-to, too. It was the only thing I ate in the first tri, basically. 

TTC - sorry you are irritated but good to hear that your parties are going well and that you aren't taking things out on DF. I never got any false pos opks on the clomid. Even if you werent opking you'd know when you O - super cramptastic. I can't wait for your tww countdown! 

Dragonfly - my dh is the same way. He just wants to be able to fix things if I am upset. I had a couple of days last week where I just cried for like an hour straight. I haven't been really emotional throughout the pregnancy, I can count my tears on one hand, but 3/5 of them have been in the past week, lol. I hope my hormones calm down! 

afm, not much. I had an appointment today after calling because it's been 10 weeks since I last saw the doc. I almost wish I hadn't gone, because I waited a hour for a 10 minute appointment where she did nothing but measure my stomach. It's like, I could do that... and just send in the measurement. Hopefully my next one I won't have to wait an hour for, because it means missing 2 hours of work.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- 10 weeks? That's an eternity in pregnancy time!?! I have 4 weeks between appointments at it feels like an eternity... Must mean that you are on the good track and they can just worry about the trouble makers :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I'm surprised you went 10 weeks without an appointment, mine are every 4 weeks. At least baby's right on track, but that's frustrating that they had you in and out so fast.

TTC - I'm sure the clomid is still causing some irritation, sorry that you have to deal with that. Hopefully it clears up soon. I'm so excited for your tww!

Cuteness alert, I might have to get this for Amelia's room!!


----------



## labgal

Yeah... I was suppose to be going every four, but they never told me! Now I have one more in four, then every two weeks. Oops... :) 

Dragonfly - that is so adorable!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I'm glad they have you set for the right timing of appointments now. Goodness I forgot that they get more frequent in third tri.

I can't decide if I'm addicted to Pinterest or Etsy right now:haha: I keep finding cute things!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- that is adorable!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - They told I have to do a blood pregnancy and u/s before they will prescribe clomid. I find it unnecessary also but I will do whatever they want to get it. That's annoying you waited so long for a basically pointless appointment. I hope the next one is a lot better. I can't believe you and dragonfly are talking about the third tri already.

Dragonfly - wow that is super cute. I'm not pregnant yet and I'm obsessed with pintrest and etsy


----------



## xanzaba

Here's our little troublemaker- all 3cm of him (calling bean a him because of all the trouble he's caused). So the bad news is that the bleed has gotten bigger, but the good news is it is finally clotting! It has to do that before it heals.

Also found out that the bleed is right next to my cervix, which is good (near the bottom) but they do tend to move and bleed more. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aww Xan, little bubs is so precious :cloud9: Glad you've gotten good news about your bleed, praying that it keeps getting better!


----------



## labgal

Aww Xan! Your little babe looks so good! Great news about the location of the bleed. Hopefully it will clot and shrivel away soon :) 

Update on my girlfriend, she had an ultrasound today, too. She had one a couple of weeks ago as well but it was too early to see anything. Apparently when she tested she was only 3+3. I don't know how she even got a bfp at that point. They said her spotting was IB. She's 6 weeks now and her LO is looking good, they were able to pick up a HB and everything :) Quite relieving as she had a MC and a blighted ovum 3 years ago, before she had her son. 

AFM, I'm just trying to figure out how to get LO to move. He's been sitting on my hip for days, and giving it lots of hard punches and kicks, too. I'm starting to get shooting pains in my leg from that and his weight. :shrug: I like feeling him move but I could do without the limp!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- Looks like you may have O'd. Hopefully you'll get your answers soon.

I forgot to ask. Did you ever end up taking thyroid medication? If so, how has it treated you.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Aww that's so great LO looks perfect. I hope the bleed dries up soon. They tested me for antibodies but it must have been OK because I never heard back about it.

Lab - so happy your friend is doing well. Sorry LO is on your hip I hope he moves soon.

AFM - ff says I O'd. My boobs hurt like I did and I had some cm a few days ago. So we will see.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Awwwy little bean looks great Xan! Glad the bleed is clotting.
Lab - great news about your friend!
Leetie- that's great! Fx for you! I think I'm close to O too. How long is your tww?
AFM - I had a nutritionist meeting today. Lost 10lbs since my last time!! Marked my 70lbs lost mark yayyyyy!! Still waiting on O. Today is cd14.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - That's awesome good job on the weight loss!

AFM - I started spotting. Its like pink tinged cm right now.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - That's so great about your friend :) Happy her little bubs is growing well! I drink something icey cold and lay down on my stomach and usually that gets LO to squirm around and shift positions.

TTC - Awesome on your weight loss, you're doing so amazing!

Leetie - Fingers crossed that spotting is IB!

afm - My grandmother who raised me had a heart attack a few days ago and hasn't been doing well so I've been overwhelmed and upset a lot. Had my glucose test today, I hope I managed to drink enough of the drink because between crying my eyes out and getting anxious it was near impossible to drink any of it. LO and my bump are measuring perfectly and apparently the weird brown splotch on my nipple is a mole lol


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- I'll keep your grandmother in my thoughts and hope she makes a speedy recovery. :hugs:

Leetie- fingers cross spotting is just spotting and AF stays away!

TTC- 70 lbs is impressive! Way to go :)

Lab- glad your friend is okay :) Hope bubs gets the hint and stretches into a new position.

AFM- Thursday night I woke up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, and when I got back to bed I felt a little flutter on my left side. Even if it's too early (10 weeks), I like to think it was the little trouble maker. On Wednesday s/he was kicking and punching up a storm.

Scheduled my first trimester screening over the next 2 weeks. Since I'm a bit older (36) and there are complications, it would really ease my mind to know that there is little chance of chromosomal abnormalities. I also heard that sometimes with the detailed ultrasound they do you can tell gender. But thinking about the possibility of bubs having down's syndrome or something has made me a bit depressed and it makes me a little angry at DH, who really wants to know. Oh well, we'll cross that bridge if we have to.

Oooh, just had another flutter.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - praying your grandma makes a full recovery soon. Fx you passed the glucose test.

Xan- aww that's amazing you can feel LO. Praying all goes well with your screening. Will they do the maternit 21 blood test? 

Afm - had some cramps last night and more red spotting this morning. So I'm just waiting for full flow so I can schedule my day 3 tests and start clomid.


----------



## Leetie13

AF is here. Called the doctors office, if I don't hear back from them since its the weekend the machine says to just come in Monday morning no later than 8. Nervous but excited to finally start clomid.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Xan and Leetie for your prayers, she's still having ups and downs but I hope we get more ups soon.

Xan - That is amazing you're feeling flutters already! Oh goodness, wait till you can *see* it, so unreal and awesome. Praying all goes well at the screening appointment.

Leetie - Sorry af is here, but so excited for you start up clomid!


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly :hugs: So sorry to hear about your grandmother. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts. I hope that she is able to recover and quickly. 

Xan - that's awesome. One of my gf who is in the same week as you told me that she felt flutters the other day, too. Just wait until they get stronger! It's crazy. 

Leetie - did you have your bloods? What CD are you taking the clomid on? It should make your cycles shorter :) They will feel so short after having such long ones!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - blood draw and u/s went fine except I had to pay 120 dollars more than what they told me. Oh well its done and over with. I take it cd 5 through 9 so I start it Wednesday. I have to wait for them to call with the results then they will call in the prescription. I'm so excited to have a shorter cycle or hopefully one that last 9 months :)


----------



## Leetie13

How is everyone? Ttc did you O yet?

AFM - I got my drugs :happydance: I will start them tomorrow. I will probably take them at night so I can sleep through the worst of the side effects.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - How have you been feeling? Loving it that you're feeling bubs!

Lab - Are LO's kicks and jabs getting crazy strong yet? I swear sometimes I feel like this:  :haha:

Leetie - So awesome you got your clomid! Can't wait for you to start it up, praying it's just the one time needed:hugs:

TTC - How is the O front looking? I hope your jewelry business is kicking in great.

afm: 27 weeks so depending who you ask it's third tri!:happydance: My grandmother is finally out of the hospital in a rehab facility where she receives daily physical and occupational therapy. Thank you for thinking of her ladies:hugs: I appreciate it all!

Amelia's kicks are getting crazy strong, sometimes they're painful! And holy muscle spasm, I woke poor DH up this morning around 3am yelping in pain because my calf muscle had a cramp like never before.


----------



## labgal

Yay, Leetie! So glad you got your clomid finally! I really hope this month is the month for you (and TTC too)! Are you going to OPK or no? It's a good idea to take them at night, I read a lot of people do that. I can never remember to take things at night, though. 

Lol, Dragonfly :rofl: Congrats on the third tri!! So glad to hear about your grandmother doing better. :) I'm 24 weeks this week. Baby Jamie is very strong, it's crazy. He will move my whole stomach regularly, people can see it from the outside! He also likes to headbutt my bladder and my box, which is not nice! I also get sharp pains in random places on my bump, and I have to push him to stop him from pressing on nerves. I wish I had a little window in my belly so I could see what he's doing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw so cute! Happy 24 weeks Lab :) Haha yeah the bladder bouncing gets a bit much, last week I swear it was Amelia's favorite place to be because she'd move then I'd have to almost run to the bathroom because I had to pee so bad :dohh: If only we could see what our LO's were up to when they made our belly's shake. Does DH talk to baby Jamie? :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - so happy to hear your grandmother is doing well. Yay 3rd Tri! That's amazing the kicks are so strong. I hope your calf cramping goes away that sounds painful.

Lab - yay 24 weeks! A window into bumps would be cool yet creepy lol. I bet its so strange to see the movement from the outside while feeling it on the inside.


----------



## labgal

Yes, it's so sweet when DH talks to him. He'll go up to my belly and say, "Hello in there! I love you!" and if he's kicking a lot he'll ask him what he's up to and things. Baby seems to really like it when DH laughs, he always responds by kicking up a storm. If I or anyone pokes him, he pokes back, too! 

How about your DH?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

Dragonfly, glad your grandmother is doing better, will keep her in my thoughts. Third trimester! That is crazy and I guess I'm glad for the quiet little flutters at this point. Hope the cramps go away- those are the worst!

Lab- I can't imagine what that is like! Glad DH is getting a kick out of it, um, no pun intended. Happy 24 weeks.

Leetie- hopefully the clomid brings you a nice bump!

TTC- any updates?

AFM- I'm almost 11 weeks. I had the first part of my first trimester screening today - just a finger prick and afterward I had an ultrasound. The ultrasound tech said it was almost late enough to do the ultrasound for the first trimester screening- bubs is 4.45 cm and needs to be at least 4.5 cm- but she said that from what she saw everything is developing normally. It lets me rest a bit easier.

The clotting is continuing and seems to be passing, though it's not significantly different in size. At least it's not bigger. Soon bubs will help mum push it out as he grows bigger and stronger! Bubs was flailing away, the sleeping, then flailing away again. Little troublemaker!


----------



## labgal

So cute, Xan! I love seeing them move about like that. Congrats on 11 weeks! You're almost out of the first trimester... woohoo! How are you feeling? 

Leetie, how's the clomid going? And you, TTC? 

How's Dragonfly?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I wrote out whole long responses last night and apparently it didn't send UGH! 
Leetie- YAY for getting the clomid!
Dragonfly- glad to hear your grandmother is doing well. 
Lab- I love that DH talks to the little guy!!
Xan- glad things are well and hopefully the bleed is clotting. 

AFM- I just finally got my positive opk Wednesday night at about 11pm. So yesterday was my 21 day test and I called to see if I should wait since I finally just got the positive opk and she said no to come in yesterday so I did. I got my results today but my dr isn't even in to explain it to me. It has all these things listed, follicle, ovulation, luteal, etc etc but the only result I got was ovulation and it was .95. I don't know if that's good or bad so now I have all weekend to worry about it before I can talk to my doctor ughhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - so far so good. Just took day 3 only 2 more to go.

Ttc - I'm sorry I have no idea about the results. Hopefully they are good and you caught the egg!


----------



## labgal

TTC - I just went through my old posts when I was on clomid to see if I gave any kind of results but it doesn't look like I did. I remember at the time my office said something about my progesterone indiciating I O'd but there was no ratio or anything they gave like yours...grrr. I wish I could be more helpful and that your numbers mean good things! Great that you got your pos OPK though - i'd take results with a grain of salt if you only just O'd. 

Leetie - I hope you have a smooth sailing clomid cycle. I can't wait for your tww and bfp!


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry, TTC, but I have no clue. Maybe since you just ovulated it's a test to see the probability based on your progesterone levels? I googled but didn't find anything. At least you can sit back and enjoy the tww...

Leetie- good luck with the Clomid :)

Doing okay here- the ms has gotten a bit better/moved to the evenings. With all these scans I've been able to see the placenta forming. No relief from the tiredness though. Around 4 I get nauseated and tired, then by 6 I'm wrecked. On good days I get a second wind that lasts until 9 or so. And then I'm awake by 5 or 6 and it starts again. Sometimes I only have a half a cup of coffee in the morning and then a small tea in the afternoon, but it makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## labgal

Glad the MS is getting a little bit better, Xan - though it will probably come back in a week or so. Your symps seem to be following a similar pattern as mine did... maybeee a little boy in there! I know you can't ever go on symptoms for the gender, but mine followed my girlfriend's when she was pregnant with her son. Sometimes it's fun to be wives'-taley. :)

The tiredness... well... that will never go away. Just try to keep up eating if you can. Don't worry too much about the caffeine. I think for ladies who don't have coffee or tea they end up making up for it in chocolate :) 

...Which I have to tell myself to put down the crunch bars, because I have my GD test coming up in a couple of weeks, and I've been having way too much sugar.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- you and dragonfly are just flying along! You have your showers coming up in October, no? DH and I to went to pick out a gift for my friend who has been helping me through all this and whose shower I missed up in Boston. Well we found the cutest outfit and rattle, but just before I sent the gift I emailed her to see how it went. Well, she said she got a lot of cute things, but was missing a lot of practical stuff from her registry. So I went and bought her a gift card to help complete her registry. I'll give the other gift to a more girly friend who is due in November. Are you guys looking for cute or practical?

Yesterday was my mom's birthday, and they are in town. I gave her a card that said happy birthday from me, DH, and the Easter bunny, due 4/10. But my parents just didn't get it and my mom conItinued on to open her gift. it was a little awkward, but in the end they were ecstatic. Then mym mom said "boy you know how to keep a secret!" we then called my sister and told her. My mom and sister are pretty self-centered, so it was all about them, but at least they were happy. My dad was genuinely over the moon, that's all I needed.

Weird report- the taste of eggplant has completely changed for me. I usually love it, but I gave it a second chance and it tastes like poison to me now. Really bitter. I had it in a really nice restaurant for my mom's birthday, so I'm convinced.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, yeah, and I am all for old-wivery when it comes to pregnancy. Why not have intuitions and ideas? There's so much we don't know. I find myself referring to the baby as "he". So, maybe your hunch is spot on?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - that's great you got to tell your family. I love that your dad was genuinely excited. That's weird about the eggplant. A friend of mine for almost the whole 1st and 2nd tri she couldn't stand the taste of food cooked on the grill.


----------



## labgal

Xan - aww, what a sweet way to tell your parents. Such a creative and thoughtful way ... when I told mine I just blurted, "you're going to be grandparents!" or something like that. Wonderful to hear how excited your dad is :) 

I also haven't eaten eggplant since becoming pregnant, and have no desire for it, and I generally love eggplant parm. It's strange how you just become adverse to particular things. I also hate even thinking about chicken wings, but I am ok with other home made chicken dishes. :shrug: 

I went for pure practical on my registry. I didn't put any clothes or toys on it, but I also know most of my friends and family have already gotten clothes and toys anyway, so I wanted to make sure that more of the essentials were on the registry. How are you going to design your registry?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Awwwwwy I love baby showers! 
Thanks for looking Lab! 
Xan - that's unfortunate that your mom and sister are that way but I'm glad your dad was so happy!!
Leetie- how did the clomid go? 
Dragonfly - hope you are doing well!

AFM - I got some so so news today. I called to see what the Dr thought of my results. She said they shouldn't have sent me to do the test knowing I had just got the positive test the night before. She said I was within the range but on the low side. She's considering the test invalid because I should've been at least 5dpo when taking the test. So I will take a hpt on cd35 if I haven't found AF by then. If it's negative then I can wait for AF or they will induce it. Then I will take clomid again days 5-9 if it still doesn't help me get pregnant then she's thinking I will double my dosage and perhaps take it sooner in the cycle. That scares me beings the chances of twins and triplets doubles ahhhhhhh.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, TTC, that is so frustrating! Especially when you called in to see if you should come in beforehand. Oh well, sounds like you have a plan. And I think that the odds of multiples depends upon your body's response to the meds and not the dosage per se. But I understand what you mean- before this all I would have loved twins, but being pregnant with 1 is hard enough!

AFM-I still feel like I can't think about having a baby until I get my screening results and know that the SCH is getting smaller. I'm getting more comfortable, but I'm not quite there yet. This upsets my mom to no end, you'd think she was the one pregnant :wacko: but my dad is being the voice of reason. 

I have an appointment with the OBGYN today (my 12 week appointment), which is falling on 11+3 by my last period, and about 12 exactly by measurement. Little one has a stop watch in there or something :) And then tomorrow is the ultrasound for the 1st trimester screening. Last week the tech said that the space beneath the neck looked fine to her, so I'm a little less nervous. She said she could sort of see the nasal bone, but that it was probably too early to be conclusive. It's funny how you start wanting to know whatever you can about the baby. I think that's part of the reason people are so anxious to know the gender. It's all such a mystery, and you want to start feeling like you know something about the baby as early as possible.


----------



## labgal

TTC - I'm not surprised your levels were lower given that you had JUST O'd ... It was kind of silly that they had you go in. Sometimes the nurses just don't know, though. I'd imagine you probably had a good result from the clomid and I'm keeping my fx that you get a bfp this cycle! My doc's plan was to up dosage if there were three neg cycles, so 2 isn't that far off - but you probably won't need it! 

Xan - You'll feel cautious and anxious and paranoid until you really start feeling the baby kicking hard. I'm sure your tests will go great! They didn't tell me anything at my first tri screening, I had to wait for them to call - how did it go? Are you having the serum integrated test? Are you going to do amnio/cvs?


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- tomorrow they'll tell me if there are any issues with the blood draw, then they'll call with the overall results on Thursday. I'm also going to do the serum integrated test, to have more info, but not amnio unless there is anything to worry about from the screenings. From what they told me, cvs is good only if you want the results earlier than amnio, but has more of a risk. How heartbreaking would it be to have a miscarriage and then find out that everything would have been fine?

Just had OBGYN appointment today- the doctor could barely see the bleed :) He said to confirm it tomorrow at the ultrasound, but otherwise I'm off the weekly ultrasounds! I might keep the one next week just in case they don't check the bleed tomorrow at the NT scan. But, whew! I

They also found the heartbeat with the doppler which was great. DH was there and I think it made his week. Last night I woke him up because I had a dream that he was leaving me to go and live with a lesbian couple. I was so upset- in my dream I felt so vulnerable. To make up for it, I took him out to our local Thai restaurant, and it was delicious. Even the eggplant :wacko:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's annoying that they didn't listen to you when you told them that you just got a positive. Fx for this cycle!

Lab - your registry sounds great. Like you said most people love to buy clothes for babies.

Xan - That's great the bleed is about gone. Fx that all screenings are perfect. Aw sorry you had a bad dream. I hate when a dream affects my mood. Especially when you realize how silly it actually was.

Afm- I'm going to start opks tomorrow. I've been getting hot flashes randomly since last night. I'm guessing it's from the clomid because I feel completely fine otherwise. But they aren't bad so if that's all I get from it I'm ok with that.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! Thanks for reassuring me as always lol. 
Lab I was so bummed about going to do the test only to find out it was invalid I guess it could be helpful in the future test to know the level it was at on 1dpo. 
Xan I'm sooooo happy to hear the bleed is almost gone!!!!
Leetie - yay for starting opks. U sure caught up to me quick. Hopefully we will both be seeing a bfp soon. 
AFM - I'm on 7 do so I'm trucking right along lol. 5 days till AF or hopefully a bfp!!! 8 days till I have to report to the Dr where I'm at. If I haven't started AF they will blood test and induce AF if I choose or I can wait it out. She said it doesn't normally happen that the clomid causes AF not to come with no bfp but when you are taking meds that changes those things it is possible. So now we just wait. I won't be patiently waiting but I will be waiting nonetheless lol.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC :hugs: Onwards and upwards :) We're here waiting with you!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I really hope we both get ours this cycle.

I did an opk this morning and another around 3:30pm. Both were extremely negative. Do you think it would be ok to skip tomorrow then do one Friday?


----------



## labgal

Xan - great news on the tests! I'm glad to hear the bleed is almost gone! 

TTC - waiting is so trying but here's hoping you get a bfp at the end! 

Leetie - I'd skip it tomorrow. I skipped EOD when I was doing opk until I got a high fertility reading. Since you're not doing digis (right?) I'd just EOD until its looking more pos. :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, gosh I feel like I've been under the radar for ages and need to work on catching up!

Xan - Glad to hear the MS is doing better! I hope it stays that way and doesn't surprise you by coming back. Happy you got to tell your family! So exciting that your dad is over the moon :)

Fingers are tightly crossed for you both TTC and Leetie :hugs: Leetie I think you'd be fine skipping an opk here and there.

Lab - I can't believe how fast time is flying for us, it's almost October!

afm: Classes started and my grandmother is in a rehab facility gaining her strength back. They're looking to discharge her on Monday where she'll come home with DH and I so she can be close to her PT and OT therapists and recover more before going home. Although the family and I are looking into assisted living for her and my grandfather because really they're not at a point in their lives to be alone anymore.

Amelia is kicking a ton, a lot more than kicks, I swear she's dragging limbs across my tummy and sometimes it gets painful! Haven't had time to do a thing in preparing for baby or her room but told DH we had better get on the ball because she's going to be here before we know it.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm using IC's until it looks almost positive then I will use the smiley face ones.

Dragonfly - that's fantastic news your grandmother is doing better. Have you decided on a date for your baby shower?


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, waiting on the genetic counselor to call me back. She called around 1, but I had my ringer off. I called back 5 minutes later but she wasn't available. Called again around 3, but she still wasn't available. Longest 3 hours ever!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I hope they call soon. I hate waiting.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - I'm glad your grandmother is getting better! It's tough looking at AL places, but there are a lot of really nice ones out there now, not scary like they use to be, where they do lots of activities and residents can still cook and do things on their own. :hugs: 

Xan - is the gc going to call back with your test results, or are you having other tests done? 

Leetie - how are you feeling? 

AFM, I'm doing alright - I can't believe next week is my last week of the second tri. I'm a bit stressed because one of my coworkers had her first son at 28 weeks, and every day she tells me "can you believe you are only [now 2 weeks basically] away from when I had my son?" He was in nicu for four months, and she's really bothering me with this countdown, making me anxious and paranoid. I had a dream last night that I was walking and DS just fell out of me, and I was sitting on the ground holding him and crying, asking for people to call 911 but I knew he was too small and couldn't breathe on his own and wouldn't make it. 

He's been kicking me all day, though, reassuring me that he is fine. I tried to talk to my coworker and tell her she was freaking me out. I guess we'll see if I was too subtle or not.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, lab, some people are so thoughtless. 

I have to say, though, that I find it reassuring that a baby can be born as early as 24 weeks. I know that it's not ideal, but with all the problems I've had, the fact that the baby could be born and survive that early is reassuring. I'm always waiting for the other shoe to drop. Maybe she's trying to be reassuring if she also had pregnancy issues.

AFM- the GC never called back with the results from the first trimester screening. I guess that is good, because if there was something wrong they would try to get back to me sooner. That makes me feel a bit better...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I hope that your opks start looking good soon. Baby shower is set for October 11th so it's coming up soon :) 

Xan - That stinks you're still waiting, although I agree with your thoughts. If there was a pressing matter they would have gotten back to you right away. 

Lab - Thank you:hugs: They definitely don't drip of "nursing home" anymore like what I saw great grandparents in ages ago. :hugs: I'm so sorry what your coworker is saying is digging in so deep, but glad little bubs is kicking around to let you know he's growing strong! Almost at 3rd tri, we're in the home stretch now!

afm: I think Amelia is going through a growth spurt. I've been having so much nausea and exhaustion today and the skin on my tummy is itching like mad. I went to my in laws for a brief moment and MIL said she has no idea what I'm going to do as I get bigger, she already thinks it's crazy how big I am for 28+4. I'll have to post a bump photo lol


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, I'm sure you'll find a place where your grandparents will be happy. :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - wow one more week until 3rd tri, that's crazy. Did you pick a date for your baby shower yet? I hope your Co worker stops with the count down. I can imagine how much anxiety that's causing. 

Xan - I think they should have still called with a quick everything is good. When is your next tests?

Dragonfly - praying you find the perfect place for your grandparents. I think it's great your helping out so much. I would love to see a bump pic :)

Ttc - how are you doing?

Afm - I feel fine. Yesterday's opk there was no line at all. So I'm just really hoping my ovaries kick in to gear.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies! 
Dragonfly - I'm glad your grandmother is better! I know you will find a perfect place for them. DF works at an AL place. It's a really nice place and they really care about the patients so there are good ones out there, good luck hun!
Lab- I definitely couldn't handle the coworker reminding me constantly of what happened to her. I could understand her telling you the story once to reassure you things turned out ok but not to countdown!!
Xan - I agree. I think if it was bad news they would be more concerned with calling back. 
Leetie - hope the opks start getting closer for you hun. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

AFM I tested Saturday morning 9dpo. Got a bfn. I realize it's still early but we all know I'm not patient lol. So I'm gonna test again Monday or Tuesday. AF is due Tuesday. I've been peeing tons but I've also been drinking tons lol. I'm so thirsty! I'm happy to report my jewelry business is up and successfully running! I just signed up the first lady on my team and in 2 weeks another girl is supposed to join my team. I'm having a blast. Ladies are taking to it well. My website has even been getting some sales. But most of my sales are all from fb parties. Women love the rush of having to refresh the page to see the next item and put sold before someone else does lol. I really think it's the competitive factor that helps it do so well. Either way I'm loving it. Never in my life thought I would be buying an selling jewelry for income. It's the perfect girly job for me. I think I shared that DF and I were skeptical because it was $300 to sign up when I joined (now they have a $99 option) but I was worried I would be wasting money but I've almost quadrupled my investment in the last month. 4 parties $1100. Sorry to rattle on, just makes me excited because I've been a stay at home student for 6 years so being able to contribute and now the possibilities of babies, I have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - FX AF stays away and you get a BFP Monday or Tuesday! That's so great your business is doing well. Don't apologize for rambling on about it I love to hear how its going and how much your loving it.


----------



## xanzaba

Just wanted to share the good news- genetic screening was normal. They want to see the odds less than 1:300. For Down's syndrome, my odds are 1:3841, and for trisomy 21, less than 1:6681.

In less than ideal news, we came back from a weekend getaway to a soaking carpet. DH was moving furniture, and I tried to move a fan out of the way. Well, it was heavier than it looked and a couple of hours later I had bright red bleeding. From what the doctor told me, bright red bleeding means it is low, which is relatively okay, and it stopped after a bit, which is good. I have an ultrasound Wednesday morning. Feeling okay to wait until then.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - So glad your test came back good. No more moving furniture, I'm sure everything is alright but its nice you have an u/s Wednesday to make sure.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - That's so great that your jewelry business is doing so well! I love that you're having success :) FX super crossed your bfp is right around the corner too.

Xan - So happy the test results came back excellent! Woman we are going to have to march to your house and sit on you to make sure you take it easy:haha: I'm glad you're doctor isn't worried and look forward to Wednesday's scan.

Leetie - How are the opks?

Lab - How are you feeling?

afm: Boo everything gives me heartburn or an upset stomach right now. Doesn't matter if it's light and small or big and heavy, I always feel icky after. Happy to say my grandmother has been discharged from the rehab facility and is staying with us for a couple weeks, tomorrow she's going with me to my midwife appointment :) I know it's going to be very exhausting for her, but I'm hoping it'll also be good to be getting out rather than staying inside all day.

Oh, and I'm pretty sure I can feel Amelia changing position inside or something weird. It just feels different than the usual punch and kicks, much more intense lol. I plan to ask the midwife tomorrow because I'm curious if it's her rotating around.


----------



## labgal

TTC - that's so great about your business! It must be a really good feeling to be successful with it so quickly! I'm really excited for you - it sounds very rewarding. I'm sorry you got a bfn at 9 dpo, but I didn't even implant until 9 dpo, so that's still really early! I'm hoping a bfp will find you within a couple of days :)

Xan - that's great about the tests! It's such a huge feeling of relief. Every positive thing is a little victory in pregnancy. I'm glad you don't have to worry about those anymore... as dragonfly said, though, you have to take it easy! When is your next us? 

Leetie - any closer to Oing?

Dragonfly - the heartburn sucks :( I feel that way constantly, too. So glad to hear your gma is out of the hospital! She must be excited to be involved in your appointment. Take it easy on her ;) When is your shower? Mine is this weekend... eek. I'm kind of nervous. 

afm, yesterday I woke up and one of my eyes is just blurry, as though my rx has changed even though I am wearing my glasses (I'm legally blind without my glasses). I called the OB and they were worried about pre-e, so I had to go in, but my blood pressure is perfect and no protien in my urine or anything. They thought maybe a migraine, but I still have the blurry this morning. As you guys know, I work in optics, so I had two of my coworkers check my retina/optic nerves/rx - everything - they can't correct the blurriness, or see anything physically wrong. They think it might be GD, but I don't have my test until next tues. The OB called, waiting for them to call back to see if they want to push it up based on what my - but I don't know how I would get GD, being thin before I was preg, and I've gained 12 lbs so far, which is completely normal. I eat healthy, maybe a bit carb heavy but still lots of fruit/salad etc. I just don't get it. I guess it's just wait and see for now... grr. 

Baby boy is super healthy though :) So that's all that matters to me!


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you ladies for your (ever) sweet words.

Leetie- any sign of O?

TTC- thinking of you. Hope AF is staying away.

Dragonfly, I think it will be good for your grandmother to have something positive to focus on. She will be in caring and capable hands- wishing you beautiful weather to help with your expedition. Hope your heartburn gets under control- are you sleeping with an extra pillow?

Labgal- That sounds scary, hope it's not gestational diabetes. I've read somewhere that pregnancy can change the shape of your lens and change your prescription. But then they should be able to correct for it. A couple of years back, I had a period where I woke up with blurry vision in the mornings, it would get a bit better, and then the next morning it would come back full force. They never did figure out why, and eventually it went away. Hopefully it's something similar going on with you. On a small world note- I'm also in vision science, but the psychology side of it. My last job I worked in an optometry department.

afm- I can sympathize with heartburn and indigestion, although for me it is only when I eat greasy things (like the egg and cheese sandwich I had this morning). It's funny, it's like overnight I changed into a different pregnant woman. Morning sickness is very, very light when it does come and I'm definitely less tired and sleeping better (maybe because the puppy is getting older). But yeah, heart burn is hitting me on occasion and almost overnight I am developing a bump. Literally, my parents came Saturday and said they couldn't tell at all, and then on Wednesday they said I was showing. I guess 12 weeks makes sense to start getting a bump. I still am down 8 pounds, but with 2nd trimester right around the corner (I'm at 12 weeks, 3 days today), I'm sure that won't last :)


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - Glad your grandma is out of the hospital and its nice your taking her to your appointment. I'm sure getting out will be better than sitting at home. I'm sorry your feeling so yucky, I hope it gets better.

Lab - I read somewhere about a pregnant woman who was complaining about the same thing and they told her its because of the hormones. I hope its not GD and clears up quick. 

Xan - Yay for the start of a bump. That's good your ms seems to be mild. I hope it stays that way.

AFM - Still no O. My opks are gradually getting darker. I hope my body just gets a surge soon. If I don't O by Thursday I think I will call my doctor and see if I should still do the day 21 test since its Friday. I hope I don't have to if I haven't O'd because its another 100 I have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Thank you, she definitely was excited about hearing Amelia's heartbeat. It was so loud and strong the midwife is in love with it:cloud9: My shower is next weekend on the 11th, yay yours is this weekend! It's silly because I'm nervous about mine too lol! You'll have to share how it goes :) What do you plan to wear?

That's scary about your eyes being blurry. Huge relief that it's not pre-e! 
I hope it's not GD, apparently it can happen even in ladies that are usually healthy in pregnancy. Fingers crossed the OB bumps up your appointment so you can figure out what's going on soon.

Xan - Thank you :) It was a huge outing for her but the sun was shining until our drive home so that was nice. Currently I sleep with 5-6 pillows:haha: 2 are under my head unless I'm having heartburn, then I stick a 3rd under there.

So glad to hear that MS is getting super light and that you're less tired! No fun about the occasional heartburn and indigestion though, at least you can avoid the foods that cause it. As tasty as they are! I'm sure with being in 2nd tri and feeling better you'll start gaining weight just fine :) I hope you'll share a bump pic with us!

Leetie - I'm worried the heartburn is here to stay until birth, so Amelia better have a full head of hair. Good to hear that your opks are getting darker, I'm praying that you'll O soon so you can get your 21 day tests done and have them be worth it.


----------



## Leetie13

I just talked to the doctors office and she said the test is supposed to be done 7 days past ovulation. So that's good to know, now if I could just get my ovaries to cooperate.


----------



## labgal

Yay for a bump, Xan! You'll be amazed by how fast it grows from this point on. Make sure to take lots of pictures! I take one every couple of weeks or so. Sometimes it doesn't look like there is that much change, and other weeks it's like holy f. Do you have a gender scan booked? You're finding out, right? 

Yay for your shower Dragonfly! I would have had mine a bit later, but my cousin's wedding is when I would have done it (the last weekend in Oct), and then the holidays are just impossible... I wonder if the heartburn tale is true. I feel really fully all the time, but I don't know if I've had enough heartburn to merit a full head of hair! DH didn't have much hair, and he was a little blondie when he was born but his hair later turned black. I can't wait to see if it's the same with our LO! 

Leetie - what CD are you on? You took the clomid 5-7 right? It seems like both you and ttc o a lot later on the 5-7. I took mine starting on day 3. :hugs: at least it seems like they won't make you take the test until after O. OPKs darker today? 

TTC - Anxiously awaiting news!

AFM my OB called back, they really don't think GD is a possibility for me, so I'm just going to take the test next week as scheduled. My eyes are pretty normal today, so I'm not sure if it's just extreme tiredness or what. My eye could have been in spasm which was causing the blurry/focusing issue. :shrug: I fell asleep really early last night and woke up with them fine, so maybe I need to get more rest in general. DH said baby was kicking him in the back last night while I was sleeping cuddled next to him! lol


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm glad the blurriness is gone today I hopefully rest is all you need. Its good your docs don't think its GD.

I am on CD 19. I took clomid days 5-9. If this cycle doesn't work I think I will take it 3-7 and hopefully O sooner. Opks looked darker today and I had some cm so Fx O happens soon. I haven't
really had any O pains though maybe I will on O day.

Ttc - Any news yet?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies!

Leetie- sounds like your ovaries just don't want to be rushed!

Dragonfly, glad you had pleasant weather for your trip and hopefully your grandmother enjoyed it more than it tired her out.

Lab- glad the blurriness went away. I know it's frustrating to not have answers, but it's better that it's gone.

AFM- Scan went well today. Heartbeat has slow down a bit, which is good. It was 178 at it's highest, now it's pretty constant around 160. Baby is measuring 6.5-7cm, so almost 3 inches. I love the ultrasound tech, she is so comforting and matter of fact. The bleed is still there, but it seems to have gone down a little bit, and the baby is getting so much bigger. They say they care more about the relative size to the baby, so even though it's going down slowly in actual size, the relative size is shrinking and it is moving lower which should help it out (sorry if tmi). Still nowhere near the placenta.

Definitely having less MS- today I didn't even need to eat a snack. I'll officially be 13 weeks on Friday. Welcome to 2nd trimester bubs!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I'm so glad that baby is still looking perfect and everything seems to be going great. I can't believe your almost in the 2nd tri, that's so crazy.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Sorry ladies! I've had back to back jewelry parties and I'm in my final class of getting my Master's degree. It's been so hectic. Every night I shower and say I'm going to come online to see what's going on with you ladies but I'm just exhausted. Completely exhausted. Ahhhh.
Lab- that's strange about the eye. Glad it's not pre e, and hopefully GD is ruled out too. 
Xan - yay for a baby bump.
Dragonfly - glad she got to hear the heartbeat, how amazing!
Leetie - glad the opks are getting darker. My dr said the test had to be done at 5 dpo that's why the one I did was invalid because it was only 1dpo ugh.

AFM - I was 3 days late now I have horrible cramps and brown when I wipe. Definitely an unpleasant experience. By far the worst AF I can remember. Tummy cramps as well as back cramps. Ugh. I took a test yesterday because I was late and was so upset over the bfn but now getting AF is a relief in a way cuz I was afraid of what it was going to be like if the dr had to induce it. I'm headed to bed and praying for a less painful day tomorrow beings I have another party to do ahhhh.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm so sorry AF showed and is being a witch :hugs: Will you be doing clomid the same this cycle? I hope you get some good rest and good luck with your party.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I was just thinking about you and wondering how things were going. I'm glad to hear that your jewelry business is going well. I know it's frustrating that the clomid didn't take :hugs: but it takes some time even in the best of situations. I'm living proof not to give up- over 2 1/2 years later, I still can't believe it sometimes.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- hope everyone is doing well. Dragonfly, Lab I think you said that you had your bridal showers this weekend. Would love to hear details when you get a chance.

I went shopping for some maternity pants this weekend. The waistband of some of my pants are starting to get uncomfortable. I was hoping to find some clothes to hide my bump a little bit, to stay incognito a bit longer at work. I couldn't believe what a crappy selection there was! I am tall and finding clothes that fit correctly can be a challenge at the best of times. But the clothes they had made me look even more pregnant than my regular clothes! Lab, Dragonfly- are you wearing maternity clothes? If so, where do you find them?


----------



## labgal

TTC - sorry that AF found you! I was crushed my first clom cycle when I didn't get a bfp - but ancedotally it seems more common to get a bfp on the 2nd or 3rd cycle so don't give up hope! Very glad you are having such success with your parties - it's probably giving you a lot to keep you busy and keep your mind off of things! 

Leetie - how are you feeling? Do you think you've O'd yet? Are you going to go in for the test after you get a positive OPK? 

Xan - Maternity clothes suck...trying to find things that fit is nearly impossible, let alone trying to find something that looks good and doesn't cost an arm and a leg...There's a store called A Pea In The Pod that has standalone locations and is all maternity, not sure if there's one in your area. They do online, too (apeainthepod.com) I ordered some stuff online from there. I got my dresses for the shower/my cousin's wedding/ and the holidays at Seraphine (Seraphine.com), but they are a bit pricy, around 100 per dress, but their clothes are really nice. There's also Motherhood and Destination Maternity. 

I got pants for work at target. They only have like one pair of pants, they're black but they work for work and they are long on me (I'm 5'4''), so they would likely fit a much taller person. I got a pair of jeans at Khols but they kind of suck and I don't wear them often. Macy's has nothing. ... I hope that helps. 

My shower was totally awesome. It was so much better than I was expecting. We had it at the same place as our wedding, this old NE Inn. The food was great, my friends and relatives went completely overboard with gifts, and my friends did a great bingo game where people filled out what gifts they thought I would get before unwrapping anything, and then crossed things out as I opened things until they got a bingo, and we gave out gift cards to the first three people that got bingo. It took some of the pressure off me when opening things, and made people more into it. We also had the football games on with a bar available for the menfolk, so they were happy (lol). About 40 people came. 

I'll post pictures when my mother and aunts e-mail them to me :)


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- so glad the shower was awesome. Love the idea for the bingo game! I'm not in general a big baby/kid person, and completely get how the idea of a baby shower could be less than appealing. However, I'm realizing how nice it is to share the news with people I care about, and how happy people are to share the news with you. I can just imagine that baby showers are even more sweet to share.

Also, thanks for the maternity clothes advice- I went to a macy's because I figured that they would have a decent selection, but there was a tiny room packed with things, mostly in size small or extra large. I ended up getting a pair of jeans, a pair of thicker black pants, and a pair of leggings just because I don't know how much longer my jeans are going to be wearable. Right now I'm relying on my low-rise jeans and using ponytail holders to "connect" my buttons to my button holes on normal jeans after 3 pm (somehow the bloat is worse in the afternoon).

I had the scariest experience last night. I had a dream that my sister baked me a meringue cake for my birthday and when I told her I don't like meringue she said she knew that but that the cake was not only for me. I was so upset in my dream I woke up having trouble breathing. It took me 10 minutes to start breathing normally. These pregnancy dreams are rubbish!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab- I can't wait for pics. It sounds like you had a great shower. I like how you had something for the guys too. 

Xan - sorry about the bad dreams, I wonder if they last the whole time your pregnant? Good luck with the clothes shopping. I hate shopping for jeans now I can only imagine what it will be like when I need maternity jeans.

Afm - my opks are getting lighter. I never got a positive and my temps haven't gone up. I thought maybe I O'd Friday but my temps are still low. But I still have cm. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! I'm definitely staying busy. I'm completely booked thru the month.
Leetie- I'm sorry the opks are getting positive. I am going to take clomid again. 
Lab- yay for a great baby shower!! Can't wait to see pics.
Xan- hope you find some nice maternity clothes. When we shopped for my sister in law we found a bunch but she also only got jeans and black pants and lots of baby doll type shirts. 
AFM - I had to call the dr to check in today. I only had the AF of brown blood for a half of a day. The cramps were so very painful. First she said it could be a m/c but I had no clumps just the pain so she said maybe implantation or a chemical. Can't believe I'm on meds and still in limbo! I have to take preg test the next 2 mornings because I'm supposed to start clomid Thursday. She said I could come in for a blood test and that would confirm a chemical but honestly if that's what it is, I don't wanna know. Is that crazy? If it were a m/c she said I would still test positive. But I really don't think it's a m/c. I'm just scared if this cycle doesn't work, doubling the dosage and taking it days 3-7 is scary. God willing I will take quadruplets if that is His will but the thought it so scary. Time will tell. I'm so nauseated. Laying here trying to wait on Phenergan to ease the nausea. I sleep on my tummy so turning to my tummy isn't gonna happen anytime soon lol. Thanks for the kind words about my jewelry business. I'm loving every minute of it. Everything is so hectic tho. I'm finishing my last class for getting my Master's degree, doing the jewelry business and stressing myself to the max over the crazy limbo my body is in lol.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- sorry you are getting no answers :wacko: Some people do not test positive with HPT until they are a week late. Does your doctor think it's definitely not a pregnancy? For me, not knowing would be the worst, so the blood test would at least clear things up. But I also understand not wanting to know if it's a chemical.

Anyway :hugs: hope you get some resolution and quick!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I love materinity clothes but my goodness they are hard to find! My jeans are from Macy's and a consignment shop down the street. Yesterday I found some cute tops at Macy's but none that I'm wanting to wear to my shower this weekend, what a silly pickle I'm in. Since I'm in 3rd tri now I don't want to spend too much on maternity, I'll be hitting up Ross this afternoon. 

Sorry that you're having bad dreams! I had some wacky ones earlier on but these past couple of weeks they've been a lot more intense. Maybe it's all the hormones in our bodies?

Lab - Yay that your shower was so fun! Bingo sounds awesome :) Can't wait to see pictures! What did you wear? Mine is this Saturday and I haven't a clue how to dress.

Leetie - I'm sorry you haven't hit a positive O yet, really hope you get some answers soon:hugs:

TTC - How awful that your in limbo:hugs: I can understand not wanting to know if it was a chemical or not. What ever happens, I hope you have results soon so you can move forward in which ever direction is necessary.

afm: There has been a lot of family chaos going on with my grandparents and a few other family members so I've been on the go a lot and not doing the best of caring for myself. DH got really angry with me yesterday saying if it was just me then that's one thing to run myself ragged, but there's our LO inside and that's more important. I called my midwife crying because of the braxton hicks I'm having along with some other weird symptoms and they gave me the ultimatum of slow down and rest because I'm overdoing it. Today will be a work on schoolwork and watch movies kind of day. Getting excited and anxious about my shower on Saturday :)


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope you get some answers soon. I understand not wanting to know if its a chemical but lie Xan said the not knowing would drive me crazy. 

Dragonfly - I agree with your midwife and dh you need to rest and take care of yourself and LO. Yay its almost shower day!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gosh to show how much my head is in a fog I read "shower day" and thought, "but I just took a shower.." :dohh:


----------



## labgal

Grr... TTC, I'm sorry you don't have resolution yet. You could have late IB? That is what my girlfriend had recently. Are you still not bleeding? I know they don't count a new CD until you have a full flow, not spotting or stopping and starting. Did you test again? 

Leetie - that sucks :/ Maybe you will need a higher dose of clomid on your next round? Did they still want you to come in to do a test? 

Here are some shower pics ladies: 

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/1781919_975244242491679_4033982217319897490_n_zps191d7f82.jpg

https://s1168.photobucket.com/user/murphytiff/media/1781919_975244242491679_4033982217319897490_n_zps191d7f82.jpg.html

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/1798442_975244229158347_274433547291151574_n_zps830429cc.jpg

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/10675742_1513590902213075_7252359398040667855_n_zpse77b65e1.jpg

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/1656280_1513587388880093_503407181410108831_n_zps980072be.jpg

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/10646783_975244082491695_7893938404571586816_n_zps8e248023.jpg

I feel soooo big! 

Dragonfly - I'm so foggy too. I hope you are resting yourself!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my goodness Lab, look at you and your bump:cloud9: I adore your dress! Looks like a fantastic shower, you've got me excited for mine :)

I went shopping yesterday with DH and bought a few warm tops for winter time, but everything that was "fun" looking made me feel like I look like a whale!


----------



## Leetie13

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Gosh to show how much my head is in a fog I read "shower day" and thought, "but I just took a shower.." :dohh:

Dragonfly - I laughed out loud when I read this.



Lab - You looked beautiful and so did your shower.



AFM - Cramping and spotting.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - awww I love the baby shower pics. U look so happy and beautiful!
Dragonfly - u must slow down and take care of yourself. I know life happens but please be careful.
Leetie - is there anyway u missed your surge? Any possibility of IB being the spotting?
AFM - I took my test today but I let it sit too long and now I'm convinced it's an evap line so now I have to try to be patient and test again in the morning lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - :hugs:

TTC - Trying to patiently wait until morning to hear how your test looks!:coffee: Fingers are tightly crossed


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- so much going on!

Dragonfly- please do take care of yourself. I know it's hard to slow down, but this is a really good reason to! I hope your family drama sorts itself out, and that they keep you out of it.

Lab- what an awesome shower! You look lovely in that dress.

Leetie, I've had ovulation cramps and spotting before, and they say it signals a strong O... Could it be O?

TTC- you're keeping us in suspense here!


----------



## labgal

TTC... leaving us hanging! 

Leetie - I agree with Xan and Dragonfly. Is it possible that you are having IB or O spotting? What CD, how many DPO when you had the darkest reading on the OPK? Did you call the doc at all and ask them? 

Xan, Dragonfly, how are you feeling?


----------



## xanzaba

Well, just had an ultrasound and, since DH was with me, thought I'd ask about gender. The tech (the same one I have each week) said she had a guess, and asked did we want to know. Well, she pointed right to a little dangly bit and said boy! I have to say, I'm shocked- I had a feeling it was a boy, but my mom and sister have only ever had girls. I thought I would fall in line with my family. Guess not!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - How did this morning go?

Leetie - How are you feeling today?

Xan - That's super exciting :) Love that you had mommy intuition! Congratulations on :blue:

afm: I woke up this morning to LO kicking my ribs super hard! DH thought it was funny, he said his girl is going to be a strong one:cloud9: Awful heartburn today, I swear I can't catch a break from it.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx for tomorrow's test!

Xan - Yay! That's exciting, how many weeks are you? 

Afm - I haven't had any spotting today but I'm still crampy. I'm cd 26. My darkest opk was cd 19 or 20. I hate to be pessimistic but I really just feel like AF is on the way. But I would be super ecstatic if I got a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## labgal

Yay Xan! Welcome to team blue!! I said your preg sounded a lot like mine! ;) 

Leetie - that sounds really promising as IB by your days!!...I'm keeping my fingers super crossed!! I hope that this is it for you. I've heard IB is pretty common for people on clomid cycles though I didn't experience it myself. If you were to get AF it seems way too early for AF spotting. I'll be waiting for updates! 

Aww, Dragonfly, you've been suffering hard with the heartburn. Are you taking anything for it? I know my doc said there were certain OTC that I could use, but I haven't had it that bad (except yesterday, and salsa induced). Milk always helps me, if you can drink it. 

Do you get any sharp pains in your bellybutton? I have these horrible intermittent pains that feel like someone is stabbing a needle through my bellybutton. I wish it would go away. I guess it's probably stretching because it seems like I wake up with a bigger belly every morning, but it kills. 

Had a doc appointment yesterday, all was well. He kicked the doc :) hehe. I apparently have awesome blood pressure. LO is measuring almost 2 weeks ahead, and I'm just waiting to hear (or not hear) back about my GD screen and anemia. LO NEVER stops moving, morning, noon or night. He's a little party animal!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - My fingers and toes are crossed so hard for you! Praying this is it:hugs:

Lab - Apples were doing the trick but I've moved on to Tums, I'm crunching on them like they're going out of style today. Sounds like stretching, Amelia loves to jab at my bellybutton so I get pains when she's doing that lol.

Happy to hear your appointment went so well! Hehe makes me smile that little guy kicked the dr. I'm sure your GD testing went just fine:thumbup: Exciting you're measuring 2 weeks ahead! Does that mean they're moving your date up?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Sorry ladies!
I was totally bummed this morning so I haven't been on. No second line. It must have been an evap. The good news is its already time to start the meds again so hopefully this is our cycle. Not looking forward to the meds again but I'm excited for a new cycle. Crossing my fingers and praying for the best.


----------



## Leetie13

Sorry Ttc :hugs: praying for this cycle.


----------



## labgal

:hugs: Sorry about AF TTC. :( Second and third cycles really are more common, so this could be your cycle! 

Dragonfly - they are keeping my original date (the fourth of Jan) based on LMP. They had moved it back to the 10th at my first scan, but measuring is so inaccurate at that point. He's been ahead of the 10th on every scan since and by fundal height, so they have me at the 4th. It's only a few days either way. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - :hugs: I'm sorry about af :( Second cycles are better with clomid anyways, praying this will be the one:hugs:

Lab - It's only a matter of days in between :) Super exciting times!

afm: DH told me he dreamed of our little Amelia being born and how precious she was, he said how much he can't stop thinking of her and can't wait to meet her:cloud9: Lab has it become like a marathon to shave your legs? It took me ages to get it down and now I'm all winded and on the couch:haha:


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- :hugs: It's disappointing when the first round doesn't work, but now you're ready to start fresh. I'll keep my fingers crossed all month :winkwink:

Leetie, how are you doing?

AFM- Just went online to Loft maternity (they don't sell clothes in the store, but I generally know my sizes in the regular department). They have a 50% off sale today online. Hoping the clothes will be a bit more flattering than what Im wearing now. I'm starting to feel like a gnarly middle aged man, what with my baggy tops, non-beer belly, and low rise jeans threatening to show my crack. Somehow I didn't think it would be this hard to look a little cute without showing to the world.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - that's so cute your dh dreaming of your little girl.

Xan - the image you painted in my mind was awesome lol. I hope the new clothes are flattering and give you just what you want.

AFM - Still no more spotting and I haven't been crampy today. I am generally a happy person and easy to please but for the last few days I've been irritable and just blah. I hope I snap out of it quick I hate feeling like this.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! Thanks for the kind words!! I'm on the last day of clomid thankfully. I sure hope this is the round. I'm over these pills lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for last day! I'm praying this cycle is it for the both of us!


AF is here. Wednesday will be my day 3 tests. I am really hoping that this cycle is it.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck with this cycle, ladies! Sending some baby dust your way :)


----------



## labgal

Sorry for AF, Leetie :( Cycle one was a bust for me, too, but my bfp was just around the corner! Hoping it is for you two, too.

Leetie are they going to up your dose at all? 

TTC - glad you are done with the pills after today! Keeping my fx for you :)

Dragonfly - It's a sad sight watching me try to shave my legs. I actually asked DH the other day to shave them for me, but then I decided to suck it up and just swing the razor blindly at my legs, lol. 

How are you feeling, Xan?


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I told the nurse I didn't ovulate, that I never got a positive opk or a temp rise. She said he will probably increase my dose after he reviews my previous cycle. I told her I didn't do the day 21
test and that I called and they said it has to be done 7 days after I ovulate. She said I should have done it anyway. Why would I pay for a test when I didnt ovulate. So we will see I hope he just increases it anyway.

Dragonfly - how was the baby shower?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Glad to hear you're on the last pill already, fingers crossed you wont need another!

Xan - How are you feeling?

Leetie - Massive hugs:hugs: That's frustrating that they don't understand why you didn't do the additional test. Lots of prayers and dust that you and TTC both hit bfp's with a second round.

Lab - DH has offered to help, but I'm too prideful and will continue for now. As for the lady region, I'm nearing the point of throwing in the towel and getting a wax.

afm: The shower was fabulous, the nursery is a mess of gift bags and boxes while I slowly sort through and organize. My aunt got us a dresser that's near antique and is having my uncle fix it up so until that's in there the organizing is going to have to be creative. DH had a blast looking through all the girly items, seriously made my heart melt. Today's midwife appointment went well for the most part, they're took blood and urine samples to check for pre-e. It's scary, I've been feeling off and seeing loads of floaters in my vision. I don't have severe headaches or rib pain but when they did the original urine test I am spilling proteins so they did a second urine sample as well as blood. My iron levels are low too so hopefully these icky symptoms clear up with the iron supplements I bought today rather than it being pre-e. Especially because a friend of mine who had the same due date delivered on Saturday because she developed eclampsia suddenly and it was a close call. Her and baby are recovering, he's a handsome little fellow weighing 3 lbs! It's set me on to panic mode since they're watching me for the same thing...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay for you!! :happydance:


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- So glad you had an awesome shower! I do hope all of your test come back normal, and that the iron supplements get you feeling well again. Try to think good thoughts and take some time to relax. That can only help your blood pressure. Would DH give you a massage? 

AFM- We went for the weekend to Baltimore and had a great time. We found the best Turkish food I've ever eaten, had great seafood, and visited the national aquarium. We brought the puppy, and had to find a pet friendly hotel. After taking into account pet fees, the cheapest one was a really nice hotel that used to be the B&O railroad station. Well it was fabulous- they even put in a pet bed for the puppy and had treats on check-in. The best part was the bathroom- fancy soaps and lotions and a wonderful bathtub. But the one thing that sounds awesome, taking a hot bath, is on the no-no list.

The down side to the weekend was that, after a walk, DH dropped the puppy's leash and she tore off down the hallway of the hotel. I went after her and it was clear that she wasn't going back to the room willingly, so I made a quick decision to pick her up. I immediately knew it was the wrong decision, and the next day I had some red bleeding. No cramps, the bleeding has stopped, and I know it was the lifting, so I'm less concerned than last time, but I've got to get it into my thick head not to lift anything!

DH bought me a certificate for a massage last spring for my birthday and I keep putting it off because I've been so busy. But I just submitted a paper that has been a long-term goal, and promised him that I would cash it in. After the puppy incident, I know Ireally need to relax a bit.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Working on staying positive and hopeful that it's just iron deficiency and not pre-e. DH has been very helpful, making me sit and rest while he cooks dinner or taking over doing dishes. 

Glad you had a great weekend in Baltimore! So fun that you were able to bring puppy too, I don't know of too many pet friendly hotels. By the way, we can still take baths! They just can't be hot enough to raise your temperature too much. When DH and I went to Sequim to visit our honeymoon spot I soaked in that tub nightly. Definitely get some rest time in with that massage, I'm glad the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I'm glad you had a great baby shower! I really hope your tests come back fine and you don't have pre E. That's scary about your friend but I'm glad her and LO are doing good.

Xan - that's great you got to go to Boston. The hotel sounds wonderful and so does a massage, I think you deserve it :) 

Lab - How many mg of clomid were you on?


----------



## xanzaba

BTW- lab, dragonfly- are you getting all these unsolicited, gratuitous bits of advice/horror stories about people's opinions or experiences on labor. Geez, I'm just getting into the whole pregnancy swing and if someone tells me their opinion of c- sections or birthing plans I'm going to go off on them. They'll think it's the hormones but really it'll just be them. I'm a very rational, maybe sometimes too rational, person who likes to understand the facts and make up my own mind and unsolicited, condescending advice is a pet peeve.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We're doing a natural water birth and I swear everyone has the opinion that natural birth isn't possible:wacko: My biggest peeve is when people talk about their opinions on birth. Especially those that have never done it!! I have women who don't have kids telling me birth is too painful, go for the drugs. Grumble.

One of DH's coworkers decided to share with him that she heard baby can break their limbs getting trapped in our ribs. Like I needed to hear that!


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, some people!


----------



## Leetie13

I had my appointment this morning. Everything is good and they increased my dose to 100mg. Still days 5-9 but if I pick them up tonight I might start them tonight.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Glad everything is good! Praying this is it for you :hugs:

afm: Labs came back in the clear! I'm supposed to keep a close eye on my symptoms but for now my blood and pee are clear of pre-e. Such a huge relief! I'm on day 2 of iron so hopefully I start feeling better soon. Lab, does LO ever move rough and make you dizzy? I noticed today while I was out running errands she started moving hard enough to be painful and I suddenly got super dizzy.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- fx'ed!!! I'll be stalking your chart :)

Dragonfly- so glad everything came back clear. Can't believe you have only 2 months to go! Has the pregnancy flown by? 

AFM- I had another ultrasound yesterday and the first thing the tech said was "Wow, the bleed looks a lot smaller! If you were coming in for the first time, I probably wouldn't worry about it." Best ultrasound ever- I love the tech. She also told me that she has another patient who has a pretty bad bleed and is freaking out, so she told her my story as a story of hope. I always jot down the dimensions, and from last week it is at least 20% smaller.

And baby continues to grow. This week was the first week that they measured each part of the baby independently and everything was right on track. Belly- 9cm, head-3x4cm, and leg bone-2cm. Bubs was also being a crazy yogi master in there, contorting himself into shoulder stands and then child's pose, so it was hard to get the measurements. At one point he just turned right around and put his foot up while she was trying to measure the leg bones. Got a great shot. This weekend I think I'll finally be comfortable enough to put up a ticker, and that foot shot is going to be my avatar.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - glad to hear all is good and they increased your dose. It didn't seem like 50 mg was enough to stim a strong O for you. I was on 50, but lots of people get bumped to 100. I'm keeping my fx this is your cycle - which day did you decide to take it on? 

Xan - luckily I haven't had too many people go in to the whole labor thing, though I did have a close friend say "don't be a hero, just take the drugs" - personally I'm just going for natural birth, no drugs, assuming all is normal. I mediate anyway so I'm hoping it will make transition easier. If I end up needing an epidural, then I do and I won't beat myself up. Every labor is different and my plan is to go with the flow. So glad your bleed has shrunk and baby is measuring great! I miss seeing my LO! 

Dragonfly - so great about your shower! When are you having your mat photos taken? I saw your other thread, it sounds like they are going to be so cute! Very happy you don't have any pre-e! Pregnancy is just weird sometimes...

Little Jamie tends to make me feel more sick with his movements than anything. I've had a few times he did some big movements and I did get physically sick. I have dizzy days but they feel more hormonal to me - just recovered from some kind of 2 day blinding hormonal headache. Yuck!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - Yay so glad everything is clear!

Xan - That's great your bleed is smaller and that LO is right on track. I can't wait for your ticker and avatar.

Lab - I am going to start it tonight, so days 4-8. I hate headaches I'm glad your feeling better.

Ttc - How are you feeling? Did they increase your dose or change your days?


----------



## xanzaba

Labgal- hope the headaches and the motion sickness get better. That sounds tough.

Leetie- day 8. Hope your side effects aren't too bad.

TTC, dragonfly- how are you ladies doing?

AFM- didn't do the ticker/avatar because I passed some clots and had more bleeding yesterday (sorry if tmi, it's weird to be getting so used to this). I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, so I'm going to stay superstitious until then. I know it is probably a good thing, and maybe there isn't much left of the clot, but the big ones always scare me :(


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - :hugs: I can only imagine how scary it is to see those clots be passing. Keeping you and little bubs in my thoughts, I pray that those clots are just making way for baby to grow bigger with the added room!

Leetie - Hope you're headaches are feeling better.

TTC - Thinking of you, has your clomid been changed?

Lab - How are you feeling? I hope the hormonal headaches are staying away!

afm: Feeling huge and sore, yesterday DH had the day off and I really wanted to run errands for baby together but I was hurting too bad that the couch was the only comfy place. A friend came over and was shocked how huge I look in just a week:haha: Nursery is still not put together, I had a mini freak out at DH for not having it on his priority list so he promised he'll start helping me with it. It poured rain the entire photo shoot and I was pretty upset, but I'm hoping some of the pictures still turned out. Waiting to get them back, it's only been a few days but it feels like forever already! lol


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm praying your doctors appointment goes well and that the bleed is completely gone.

Dragonfly - That's a bummer about your pictures in the rain, I'm sure they will turn out perfect anyway. I hope your feeling better today and that you guys get some progress with the nursery.

Lab & Ttc - How are you ladies?

AFM - Tonight will be my last dose. I'm feeling fine which is funny because I would feel better if I had some side effects but I know not everyone does and I do take it at night.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! As always this are absolutely craxy. Our dog has really bad diarrhea so I've been up and down with her for 2 days. The cat has some kind of tumor on his back. I'm stay busy with my jewelry and school I don't have time to get online to chat with you lafm


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Glad you're not having side effects, fingers are tightly crossed for you!

TTC - Oh no poor animals, I hope your dog is feeling better soon what will you do about the cat? Hope the jewelry business is going great still :thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well apparently I was falling asleep as I typed that. I made absolutely no sense lol. 
I really hope you ladies are all doing well. 
I'm either ovulating or will very soon. All this stuff going on with the animals have made us too upset to even BD. We did 2 days ago before all of this happened. Hopefully I'm not O'ing yet and we will have time to get on track with it. Luckily Nikki (one of our poms) is doing better now that I have given her pumpkin and pedialyte. Lynx (the cat) unfortunately has a huge tumor. They got a biopsy at the vet yesterday so now we have to wait and pray it's not cancer. I'm so stressed and worried that my gall bladder is staying inflamed. I'm just praying for a good outcome. My jewelry business is still doing well thankfully. I'm very blessed to have such great friends that have helped get the word out. I will try to catch up with you ladies again soon. Hoping things are going smooth Dragonfly and Lab. Hope the bleed has stopped Xan.. I'm thinking of you Leetie. I'm not sure where u are in the cycle but I think about you and pray for you that we both find our bfp soon!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - FX you get some BD in and O soon. I hope the kittys results are good and I'm glad the puppy is doing better.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- best thoughts for your animals. It's no fun.

AFM- didn't have an ultrasound today, but they found the heartbeat instantly, and it's at a beautiful rate, and sounded like galloping horses. I guess this bleeding on and off might continue for a while, and I will continue to get weekly ultrasounds. Scheduled my anatomical scan for 11/20- at that point bubs will be 1/2 baked, and I will know the gender for sure :)

Still haven't gained any weight...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Glad your dog is doing better and hoping the kitty's results will come back ok. Hope you get some BD in and O soon:hugs:

Xan - Great that they heard the heartbeat right away! Strong baby you have in there:hugs: I hope the bleed settles itself out soon so you don't have anymore scares. Can't wait for your anatomy scan! Super exciting :)


----------



## labgal

Just wanted to let you ladies know I am thinking about you and hoping everyone is well. 

Dragonfly I'm sure your pictures are still beautiful! TTC I hope your cats are going to be ok. Xan - hopefully you are having less bleeding, and Leetie I hope your clomid cycle is going well. 

Really hectic for me, traveling a lot for work. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab I hope you get some time in soon to rest up from all your work travel :)

The sun is finally out today! But I'm stuck inside doing homework, boo :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! 
Xan- I'm glad they are watching the bleed weekly. I would be a nervous wreck.
Lab - sorry things are crazy, hope life slows down a little bit.
Dragon- boo for homework. Today was nice and I got out to shop a little bit to keep my mind off things. We had called the vet and they said they had the results but we had to wait on the dr to call and tell us so I totally freaked. It was best I left for a little bit.
Leetie- I haven't seen you comment in a bit so I'm hoping all is well. 

AFM- I got my positive opk and we did get some bd'ing in there. Hopefully it was enough. Thank goodness I'm doing the digital and the dollar tree opks because I got my 2 smileys and then yesterday and today I had so much discharge so I tested again and the dollar tree test was instantly positive but no smiley. I would be confused if it weren't for the digital. Now back to the pets. Nikki (one of the poms) is doing much better. And we finally got the results for Lynx (the cat) at 8pm. HIS TUMOR IS BENIGN!!!!! I'm so excited, happy and relieved. But he does have ti have surgery, tomorrow they will call with a surgery cost estimate and we will go from there. Our animals are our babies. Even tho I'm allergic to the cat I would be heart broken if something happened to him. I have to call the dr because I'm still ovulating on cd20 so I can't take the test on day 21 again. Please keep Lynx in your prayers that surgery costs are reasonable and that he has a speedy recovery. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, that's fabulous about Lynx! Hopefully it won't be too expensive. :hugs:

Leetie, I'm stalking your charts almost daily!

AFM- I went back to the doctor on Wednesday to get a rhogham shot (I could develop antibodies to the rh factor in the baby's blood) and heard the heartbeat again. Makes me consider getting a doppler for home, although I'm starting to feel the baby move semi-regularly, so it would only make me feel better for a couple of weeks at most, and it's probably more important to save my money. But every time I hear the heart beat it soothes my soul a bit.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Woohoo for the positive opk! Fingers crossed your bd'ing was perfect. I hope the costs for Lynx's surgery are manageable, I know some vets will accept payment plans if you sign a contract with them.

Xan - Love that you heard LO's heartbeat again, love that sound! I loved my doppler, getting them used it the best because they can be so pricey new. Although once I started feeling LO move regularly I don't use it as much, just on days where she's quiet and no amount of sugar seems to get her bouncing.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - yay for positive opks! I'm so glad your pets are doing better.

Xan - aw that's great you got to hear baby's heart beat, I bet it is such a relief every time. How many weeks are you now?

Dragonfly - How have you been feeling?

Lab - I hope you get some rest soon.

AFM - I'm still good. I've had hot flashes for the last few days but nothing unbearable. Started lovely opks yesterday so hopefully those will get darker.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I hope that you don't have to use opks for too long and that the hot flashes subside.

afm: Feeling sick this morning, woke up super early hungry and now I'm just waiting for it to settle so I can crawl back into bed. Learned of a friends suicide last night so I'm exhausted and emotionally spent, probably contributing to the nausea. When it rains, it pours :(


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry, dragonfly :hugs:

I'm just past 16 weeks now-scheduled my 20 week ultrasound for 11/20. Then I'll be half-baked! I can't believe it. Things are going to get real pretty soon.

I've attached a pic of my bump from this morning :) Not sure why it's rotated.
 



Attached Files:







photo-6.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I'm so sorry. The family will be in my thoughts. I hope you get to feeling better soon.

Xan - your bump is perfect! I seen you said your starting to feel baby more regularly that's amazing.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!! 
Xan- yay for halfway there!!!
Leetie - glad to see you! I hope you get some positive opks soon!!
Dragonfly - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I will keep the family in my prayers. Hope you are feeling better as well.

AFM - I'm patiently waiting to do the progesterone test Wednesday. I called to confirm that I should be waiting to go instead of doing it on day 21. I still O'd on day 20 so that doesn't give me much hope of it working because I thought the point of the med was to make me O earlier?! Oh well. We got some bd'ing in there. Wednesday I will be 7dpo. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I have read where a lot of women didn't O until CD 19 Or later and still got bfps. Fx that you are in of them.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- hope everyone is doing well.

TTC- today was the day, no? Any news?

Leetie, how are the OPKs treating you?

Lab, Dragonfly- hope 3rd trimester is whizzing by. 

I have a friend who just had her son, a friend that was due a week ago, and the doctor is letting her go 2 weeks before being induced, and another who is due in about 3 weeks.When it rains, it pours. Plenty of baby presents going round, and all boys!

I had another ultrasound today and baby is doing fantastic, apparently oblivious to the troubles he is putting me through. Measuring consistently 1 week ahead, weighing in at 7 ounces- almost a half a pound! And his leg bone is about 2 1/2cm. I remember when the whole bub was about 9 millimeters. I'm afraid that I am due for a giant baby since I was 11 pounds at 3 weeks late. Hopefully not, but I'll take what I can get :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm so glad everything with LO is great. I know how you feel I have 4 people that are close to me that are pregnant right now. Love your ticker BTW.

AFM - opk yesterday was darker than what they have been so I hope I O soon.

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - You're nearly halfway there! So excited for your next u/s, today's sounded absolutely perfect! Holy crap you were 11 pounds?!:wacko: Your poor mom lol. Lovely lovely bump :)

TTC - How did the progesterone test go today? Fingers are crossed tightly for you.

Leetie - Fingers tightly crossed you O soon, getting bd in a plenty! :)

afm: Prenatal went well, tonight LO's movements are so strong they actually hurt! But I'm happy to feel them. It's a bit awkward though, I swear I feel her reaching for my pubic bone while kicking my ribs at the same time. Fell apart over getting angry at my friend who's passed, DH took me out to sushi and doughnuts then made me nap once we got home:cloud9: We also did some shopping with MIL, finally picked out my diaper bag - it's silly but I'm really excited to pack it up lol! And we got a baby tub that folds up so it'll fit nicely in our apartment.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - glad things are good! Holy babydust batman lol. Ahhhh
Leetie - I hope O is right around the corner!! Thanks for letting me know that women have gotten bfp when O'ing so late. Crossing my fingers!!
Dragonfly - Please forgive me if I'm wrong but I scrolled thru the past posts and I don't see where u wrote about your friend but I think u had said it was a suicide. If so, then going thru that angry/mad stage is totally understandable. Those they leave behind get angry/mad before they are able to cope with the loss. I'm praying for God to help you find some comfort. Big hugs!! And doughnuts make everything better hehe. I thought I read you can't eat sushi when pregnant?! I've read so much I can't keep up lol. 

AFM - I did go to have my progesterone test yesterday. I should have results today. I'm 8dpo. It's crazy how fast time has went by this cycle. I will let u ladies know what's happening as soon as I know hehe.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- sushi and donuts sound awesome. DH sounds like he is doing the good husband thing. I hope you come to some acceptance about your friend's passing, it's hard. :hugs:

And, I completely get the diaper bag thing. It brings me back to the first day of school, packing a new backpack trying to imagine how great the upcoming year would be. Times 1000!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - glad your appointment went well. I'm sorry your still feeling down about your friend I hope you feel better soon.

Ttc - fingers tightly crossed! 

Afm - stupid opks aren't getting darker. Blah.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well ladies I ovulated!!!! Woot woot! Last test was .95 on the day after the positive opk but she said that was showing signs of it starting but this time it's 10.71 on day 6. Yay!!! So now I have 4 days till AF is due. Crossing my fingers and praying!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - So happy to hear that you O'd! Praying and keeping my fingers crossed super tight!

As for sushi we can't have raw goods, but there's plenty of sushi out there that isn't raw that we can eat :)

Xan - DH is doing a stellar job, I don't know what I'd do without him. I got weepy over the thought of making dinner so we got pizza. I wont be surprised if I gain a few more pounds between midwife appointments:haha: I did that with backpacks too! It made it exciting to pack things up and get them ready. I'm trying to hold off until we're closer before stuffing the poor thing.

Leetie - Sorry your opks aren't getting darker yet, hopefully they start showing progress soon. When do you see your dr about it next?

afm: Thank you ladies for your kind words over my friends passing. It's been a difficult time with mixed emotions. DH thinks it's not just my friend but everything that's been happening with family, school and pregnancy hormones on top that send me over the weeping edge. My midwives are starting me on some supplements and going to closely monitor me as we get near the laboring and post stage, they want to nip any depressing in the butt at the first sign.


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies, 

I think I'm back! Dragonfly, so sorry to hear about your friend. We had a friend take his life a couple of months ago. It's very hard, confusing and throws your emotions everywhere. Especially pregnant! I hope you are feeling a bit better, and that LO is keeping you looking on the sunny side :) How is she doing? Are you having any more scans, like a growth scan? 

Xan - super cute bump! I love it! How are your symptoms? I can't wait to find out what you are having. Are you doing NT/blood tests etc? 

TTC - Did you take your blood test/get results yet? I o'd around 19 my second clomid cycle and got BFP - it gives you stronger, not necessarily quicker O. People who have 28 day cycles often end up having more like 32 on clomid. So don't worry about that! FX for your BFP. 

Whoops I didn't see you posted you Od ! Awesome! Looking forward to the end of your tww!

Leetie - you're doing 100mg this cycle, right? How are you feeling? Are your lines getting any darker now? I don't see a temp drop for you yet. :hugs: I hope you get an O confirmation soon! 

AFM: Doing alright. 31 weeks coming up, yeek! We have baby Jam's room almost entirely done. We painted, set up the crib/dresser, put new window moldings on, new switch plates etc. It looks nice! I'll take pictures soon! Still need some artwork for the room, which I am thinking of doing myself. 

He's a little crazy guy in there, he's so squirmy. I find I can't eat very much in the third tri, definately feeling the squish.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for O!

Dragonfly - :hugs: I hope the supplements help.

Lab - I can't wait to see pics of the nursery. That's cool you plan to do the artwork yourself I am not creative at all lol.

Afm - I think I got a position opk I'm going to try to put in a pic of it. I didn't expect it to be so dark today so I didn't take a smiley one with me. So I'm going to do one later tonight. It's weird though I don't have O pains just a little crampy and very little cm.


----------



## Leetie13

My smiley was negative. We bd last night so I'm going to wait to see how tomorrow's looks.


----------



## Leetie13

We bd this morning anyway. Did an IC and the smiley opk this afternoon and both were negative. Hopefully that just means I had a surge through the night and missed it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Can't wait to see picture of your nursery! That's awesome you plan to do the art yourself :) At this moment we wont be having anymore scans, our 20 week one was the last :( Although I've been so tempted to get a private scan just to see LO again, DH said no but he might go for it if I can find a decent price. Will you be getting another scan?

Leetie - Glad to hear you got bd in last night and this morning :thumbup: Hoping that you just missed your testing timing while sleeping :)

afm: We're getting the crib today when DH gets off work! That means I need to be super busy preparing the room for crib set up, although I washed and sorted all the baby clothes we have it still looks a bit chaotic in there.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- hope your temps are nice and high tomorrow and stay that way.

Lab- looking forward to seeing the nursery :)

Dragonfly- so exciting, you're getting so close!

We had dinner last night with friends whose baby is due on Tuesday. It was really nice- we hadn't seen them since July, and they are getting sweeter and sweeter with each other. They're really excited to have another couple friend in similar circumstances, and she has some really great advice about baby products. A bit overwhelming, but I guess we have to start thinking about this at some point.

They were telling us how much day care is- holy guacamole it's expensive! Plus my job is not guaranteed past September, and I don't have paid maternity leave. Fortunately DH is the breadwinner, we have savings, and I'm pretty sure my boss would keep me on if possible. I don't think we were prepared for the cost... we might try to do a nanny-share where you either have a nanny look after up to 3 babies or trade off days. Lab, Dragonfly- what are you ladies planning on?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Nanny share is a great idea, I know lots of people who do it:thumbup:

I'm blessed enough that DH wants me to stay at home with baby while I finish my degree, it will make money tight but to be honest I can't see myself juggling school, baby and work. FIL is retired now so when I have to do my internships I think I'll just leave LO with him:haha:

What baby products did your friends recommend? I'm always curious what other people use and love :)


----------



## labgal

Leetie - I'd count your dark opk as a positive... Did your temps show O? I can't always see the ff charts on my phone for whatever reason. 

Sounds like you got enough bding in. 

Dragonfly - no more scans for us, either, though I've also been thinking of getting a private scan. I'm just so anxious to meet him! I hope your crib setup goes well! I'm lucky dh is handy! 

Xan - we have a couple of friends who are pregnant now as well, both due in April. Its exciting to be able to share things with people and know your lo will have playmates! 

Tell me about it on the daycare - its 1000/mo in our area for full time. "Luckily" we only need it for 3 days but its still 800/mo . unfortunately we can't do a nanny share because our needs are variable, so we aren't good people to coop with :( its a cost we are just going to absorb, fortunately we can. I guess we will be going out to dinner a bit less, though! Yeek.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - If you go for the private scan will you be doing the usual 2d or a 3d? I mentioned the 3d to DH and he's totally against saying that it ruins the surprise of see what LO will look like so I'm tempted to try talking him into 2d just to see how big she's getting and see her again.


----------



## xanzaba

Is there a price difference for the 2- and 3-d scans? Personally, I find the 3-d a little creepy. 

I scheduled my 20 week scan- we'll get to confirm that we are team blue!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

There is a massive difference imo, at least at the places I've browsed online. I think the cheapest 2d I found was $95 and the 3d are well over $100. The 3d ones are kind of creepy, although I've seen a few cute ones:haha: Rare though.

Yay for your 20 week scan being scheduled!!:happydance: Can't wait for team :blue: confirmation! I'm sorry but I've forgotten if you've discussed names yet:blush:


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hope you will share a pic of LO's room when its finished. Me niece found an u/s place
that does 4D for $50 but my sister in CO is paying $165 for hers.

Xan - I hope you guys can figure out the best care option for you and baby. Its crazy how much it costs.

Lab - How long do you plan to work for? I can't believe its November already you and Dragonfly are almost there!

Ttc - Any news yet?

AFM - I had a temp rise this morning Fx it keeps going up!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!
Welcome back Lab! Can't wait to see pics of the nursery!
Dragonfly - eeeekkk crib time, how exciting! 
Leetie- I was getting definite positives from the cheap opks after my smiley went away so maybe u just had the surge while asleep or something. Fx tight for u.
Xan- ahhhh can't believe u are already almost at 20 weeks!!

AFM - I've been so sick the last 3 days. I went out to a Halloween party and ate eggplant which I loveeeee and almost immediately I was nauseated. To the point of it coming back up and it happened so fast I had to hold it in so I didn't puke on people ugh. Sorry for tmi lol. Now I'm having what feels like a lot of pressure in my lower middle tummy to go with the nausea blahhh. I tested at 10dpo and bfn. So I'm waiting till tomorrow. AF is due today. Crossing my fingers and praying!!!


----------



## labgal

I think the 3d is a bit creepy... It's kind of too "real" for me. The farther along you are, the better they look. That's just me, though. 

Ohh, TTC, I hope this is it for you! I was feeling a bit sick/off before my BFP so fx! 

Leetie - nice temp rise! I hope it keeps going up! I'm glad to see it looks like the clomid got you Oing this time! I'm planning on working up until I go into labor so I can maximize my time with LO after he is born. Some days I feel like I can make it, some days I don't.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I Fx for tomorrow! I'm praying AF stays away.

Lab - I'm so glad the clomid made me O this cycle. The day I got my positive opk I was feeling really bummed because I didn't think it was going to work again. That's amazing your going to work as long as possible. I hope you can so you have more time at home after he is here.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Holy cow what a difference in prices! I'm still shopping around but in our area it seems limited. Loving your temp rise Leetie!!

TTC - Sorry you were so ill at the party! I hope it's a sign of good things. Fingers and toes are crossed that AF stays away and tomorrow brings fantastic news!

Lab - Amazing you're going to work as long as possible, I don't have the strength to and admire that you can! The 3d's are really creepy, although I think you're right that the further along you are the less alien looking it is:haha:

afm: I will be sharing a picture of LO's room once finished, although gosh it feels like ages from now. We didn't get the crib in because I was sick all day yesterday, DH thinks food poisoning although I didn't eat anything to give me that:shrug: So fingers crossed today will be crib day. Ahh one of DH's old childhood friends who he doesn't really speak to anymore, they're just friends on fb. Went total different directions in life, he became a drinker/drug user and DH became awesome - well he just had a little boy yesterday and I can't quit stalking the adorable photos:blush: The mother is in AA so I'm praying that the father will follow suit now that he has something bigger in his life than himself.

Edit to add: OMG my ticker baby flipped down! I feel so silly but I'm overly excited about this. LO *was* head down at my last two prenatals but I'm totally convinced she's sideways right now.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - oh geeze I hope your feeling better. There's been a lot of sore throats going around here I'm trying to keep up with my vitamin C so I don't get it. I hope your DH's friend gets the help he needs and that his baby deserves.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Leeite, so far so good but I don't want to jinx it:haha: I think I would have rather the sore throat yesterday than the severe nausea and diarrhea I had all day :( I literally did not move off the couch unless running to the bathroom. Definitely working on re-hydrating today because I had horrible braxton hicks all night.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly :( I hope you are feeling better. I think it might be a pregnancy thing, or there is something going around on both coasts, because I had the same thing at the same time! Feeling better now, though. 

Leetie - I see your temps went up! :) :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I'm not sure what it is, I'm starting to wonder if it's pregnancy related though. Today my hips feel horrible and maybe TMI but I feel like I'm walking around with a stick up my privates with af like cramps. It's weird.

Leetie - I see your temps are up more!:happydance:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm glad your feeling better. I hate to be sick I can only imagine being sick and pregnant is 10 times worse.

Dragonfly - When is your next midwife appointment? I hope you don't have to feel like this for the rest of the pregnancy.

Ttc - Anxiously waiting for an update :) 

Afm - Yupp temp is up! Now I'm praying they stay there. Turning the clocks back has really messed up my sleeping. I wake up at 4 instead of 530 and I can never fall back to sleep right away. I hope I adjust soon.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My next appointment is next Wednesday, feels forever away.

Praying your temps stay up Leetie :) I hope your sleeping switches to the time change soon, it really does suck.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- yay!!! I'm glad to see it looks like you O'd. Fingers crossed for you hun! 
Lab- that's great that you are gonna try to work as long as possible. I probably would too so it meant more time with LO after birth. 
Dragonfly - hope you are feeling better! 

AFM - I tested today but I looked quickly and we walked out the door. I have a definite 2nd line now bit it's been hours since I tested. Lynx has his surgery today so I just glanced at the test as we were about to leave. I have no idea if there was a faint line or not. The good news it Lynx is home, recovering and tumor free. I'm emotionally drained. When we got home and got him out of his carrier and his back is half shaved with all these stitches I couldn't handle it, then he tried to climb in his tree house thing and he struggled. I had to leave. I'm not sure what i expected but i was so sad and i was trying to keep it together. So anyways, I'm testing again tomorrow and hopefully i remember to look at the test lol. Still no AF. 2 days late with cm.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

So glad Lynx is back at home and recovering from his surgery:hugs: I'm sorry it was so hard seeing him that way, I know I get super upset when my fur babies are unwell. Praying tomorrows test shows two beautiful lines TTC :)


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- hope Lynx makes a speedy recovery, and he's 100% soon :hugs: And go go lines!

Leetie- holy, O! No question about it, is there?

Dragonfly-hope you're feeling better, that sounds rough...


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Poor Lynx I hope he is back to his old self soon. Fx for tomorrow!

Afm- Crosshairs!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Those crosshairs are a beautiful sight! :happydance:


----------



## labgal

TTC - Poor Lynx! I would be so emotional too, going through that with my baby kitties. Hoping that he feels better soon! I hope you have two lovely, unquestionable lines tomorrow! 

Yay, Leetie! Your chart makes me smile! FX your temps stay high! :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

I'm supposed to do the progesterone test 7 dpo but that's on sunday and I'm pretty sure the place isn't open. So should I go 6 dpo or 8?


----------



## labgal

I would call your doc and see what they want you to do. Mine made me go to the hospital when 7dpo was Sunday and get tested there. Kind of crazy, but its where they sent the bloods anyway so I guess it made sense.


----------



## xanzaba

Agreed, those crosshairs are a beautiful site. Onwards and upwards for sweetie-Leetie!

TTC- fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I would definitely call your doctor to confirm what they feel would be best. 

TTC - Waiting curiously and attempting to be patient. Everything's crossed for you girl!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- yayyyyy for crosshairs!!! I've got my fingers crossed tight for you!!
Thanks for your kind words about Lynx. It's so hard seeing him not being himself. But he seems to be ok. The pain meds make him unstable and it's so sad but I know he needs them. The stitches come out I'm 2 weeks. 
Now as for the test. No 2 lines yesterday. Now I have brown when wiping. I'm guessing AF is following close behind :( oh well. I'm trying not to be bummed but this has been a horrible week. Plus my daddy has surgery tomorrow to have cancerous polyps removed that are attached to his liver. So I'm upset I'm still in WA and not there like normal all because of trying to get pregnant. I don't know I just have so much going on I feel like a breakdown is in my near future. I'm sure once it's all said and done I will be ready to give it another try and start the double dose when the time comes. I just hate the unknown and life has been full of that recently. But in good news I finished my Master's degree program. Once all the craziness calms down maybe I will be more excited about it. For now it's not of much importance. I'm so thankful for this message board where I can just unload everything and then go on with my day lol. Hope u ladies are all doing well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sending you massive hugs TTC:hugs: Your dad will be in my thoughts and prayers for a smooth surgery and speedy recovery:hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Oh Ttc :hugs: I'm sorry. I know when it rains it pours. Your father will be in my prayers and as always you will be too. Congratulations on finishing your masters program that's a great accomplishment I hope you get to celebrate. 


Afm - I talked to the doctors office and since I would really rather not drive an hour into Pittsburgh for a blood test that Monday should be ok. She didn't really seem to know if 1 day made a difference and i guess didn't feel like asking. So I will go on 8 dpo. From what I've read 8 dpo is fine to do it on.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Glad you checked in with the doctor Leetie and that 8dpo will work out just fine :thumbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! I really appreciate it. 
Leetie- I can't remember. Did the clomid make u ovulate earlier? Both rounds I still didn't start til cd20. They are hoping the double dose makes it come sooner.


----------



## labgal

:hugs: TTC. I will be thinking about your father, I hope all goes well with him. I'll still hope for you that AF doesn't arrive. CD20 really isn't too bad for O on a clomid cycle, but they will probably still want to increase your dose. Congrats on your Masters! That's awesome. I know it doesn't seem important when you have so much going on, but it's definately something you can be proud of!

Leetie - glad that 8 dpo is fine! I see your temps still up... yay :) 

afm... had an appointment today, kind of concerned. When doc was using the doppler she started frowning and hmphing, then she said LO heart rate was "kind of high". I asked how high that was, and she said around 180. He's been in the 140-150 since 20 weeks, 140s when he is resting, 150s when active. She ultimately said he was probably just being active and sent me on my way, but I can't help but be worried. I guess she probably would have sent me for further monitoring if she thought there was a real problem, but I don't know. She kind of rushes me in and out every appointment. I just want to get home from work so I can check with my doppler at home. 

Dragonfly, Xan - how are you ladies doing?


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- sorry to hear about your dad. Hopefully he'll get the care he needs and is on the mend soon. Congratulations on your Master's, that is awesome. Are you planning on going to graduation? I was on the fence about mine, but my mom really wanted to go, and it was fantastic. It's also nice to stop and enjoy the good moments in life.

Lab- I've never heard about a high heart rate being bad. Maybe there was some noise from the placenta or something? From what I've seen the docs aren't that experienced with the doppler, and the nurses are usually better.

AFM- I had kind of a concerning ultrasound yesterday. The bleed is still there, no bigger, though, but the tech said that even though the measurement of the amniotic fluid was similar, it seemed less to her. The baby grew, but not what would be expected in one week. I'm hoping that he just had a growth spurt last week. Finally, she said that the umbilical cord looked like it might be to the side of the placenta (ideally it's central), but that will be confirmed at the 20 week scan in a couple of weeks. She said that the baby could not grow as much in the 3rd trimester because of this. Hopefully it was just a bad week, and next week is better...


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - this cycle on 100 MG I got a positive opk cd 20 and according to FF O'd on the 21st.

Lab - I'm sure if she thought it was something to be concerned about she would have had you monitored but I bet it's still stressful. I hate when doctors rush through appointments. Let us know what you get on the doppler.

Xan - I'm hoping like you said it was just an off week and they will get a clearer sense of things at your 20 week scan.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I'm sure LO is fine:hugs: She would have done further testing or said something if there was more to be concerned of. When you get home it'll be so nice to give a listen to reassure yourself. How's his activity been?

Xan - Although the bleed is still there, I'm glad to hear that it's not any bigger. I think maybe LO just had a growth spurt and all will be cleared up by the 20 week scan. :hugs: Praying for a better week next week. I'm curious if you've felt worse with ms or anything, I know when Amelia has a growth spurt I'm down for a few days feeling horrible.

afm: Crib is in, but of course not set up :dohh: DH promised to do it tomorrow. It's a drop down which kind of freaks me out, but there are kits to make it so it can't drop down. DH said we shouldn't think twice about it because it's free and from family friends. I still feel a little upset by it... LO will be starting out in a bassinet in our room anyways so maybe by then I can just stash money away and buy a used crib that isn't drop down. What do you ladies think? I don't want to seem ungrateful but it just makes me nervous.


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I'm glad the crib is finally in but I completely agree with you being nervous about it. I don't think it's ungrateful at all to want a different one. Having peace of mind is priceless in my book.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I just want to say you ladies are the best! I haven't shared the news of trying to get pregnant with many so it's nice to come here and be at ease about it. I'm sure I will be excited about the Master's once everything is calm again. 
Xan- I'm happy to hear the bleed hasn't gotten bigger and hope that the 20 week scan brings good news!! I will keep you in my prayers!!

Lab- thank you! My dose increases this cycle. She put me on 100 mg for this coming cycle. I'm sure things are fine with LO. Maybe he was really active. I really think if things were that questionable she would have sent you to be checked further. I hope the doppler at home eased your mind!!

Leetie - that's when I O'd with 50 buy I start 100 this cycle. Did you take it on day 5-9? They had mentioned starting day 3-7 but she said to continue with day 5 instead. I'm not sure what the difference is. Does anyone know? I wanted to research it but I just haven't had time. 

Dragonfly - I can totally understand why u would worry. Maybe just take the crib and buy the kit that makes it so it's not a drop down. Then it's a win win situation. And u don't hurt their feelings by not using/wanting the crib. 

It sounds like a lot of us have had a rough week. I will be so happy to get thru tomorrow. I'm sure all of us are looking forward to this week finally ending UGH!! Hurry up 11am tomorrow. I'm gonna stress and worry until he's out of surgery. The mass is so big they will have to make an incision so it's not just a simply belly button procedure to remove it. I'm freaking myself out. I'm so happy that DF is my balance and he totally gets me and understands my level of craziness lol. I'm so irritable and on edge so I'm snappy, grumpy and bitchy lol.


----------



## labgal

Xan - I wouldn't worry about the growth. Babies definately slow and grow at different times/weeks. Sometimes different parts grow at different rates, too! I'm sure he'll have evened out by your 20 week scan, and even if not it's not something to worry about at this point. Scans can be hard to read, really, even for experienced people. Baby's position can just be odd to make things look a certain way. Hopefully that's the case with the cord and all. :hugs: 

Dragonfly - I don't think it's unreasonable to want a different crib. I didn't think they made that type of crib for a while now, for whatever reason? I personally had a drop down bed when I was little, but I know for some reason they aren't as common. I can't say why. You should do whatever you think is best for your LO and don't feel guilty! You can always get a kit, though, like you said to make sure it doesn't just drop down randomly or something. :) 

TTC - I'm thinking of your dad. I hope everything went well with his operation. Your emotions are totally understandable and it's great your DF is understanding! Let us know how it went! 

Leetie - your temps still look good. 

afm, I've been checking on LO and his HR seems more normal. It could have been because I haven't really been eating much at all lately, I find I have no appetite really and when I do eat I just feel miserable after. I hadn't eaten at all before the appointment and it was around 130. I'm trying to keep up with the small meals but I've just been so busy it is difficult to do. But I want to keep LO healthy, so I'll be more vigilant.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope everything went great with your dad's operation.

Lab - I'm glad LO's heart rate is more normal now. I bet at this stage of pregnancy eating can be very uncomfortable. I hope you get time and feel better to keep up with some small meals.

Afm - Not much to report. My sister found out she is having another little boy!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for the words of support. I feel like you ladies have been so supportive and baby is kicking his agreement.

I agree, last week sucked! Let's hope for a better week all around. And for you, Leetie, I hope that means really good news :winkwink:

TTC- hope your dad is doing well and recovering from surgery.

Lab- I'm glad the heart rate went down, I'm sure it was just a weird thing, but do take care of yourself and LO :hugs:

Dragonfly- I agree that you have to do what feels right to you with the crib. But I agree if you don't want issues, you might just want to say thank you and leave it at that. If anyone gets offended later you can explain your concerns. Nobody should be offended that you are looking out for LO.

Leetie- congrats on a little nephew. I was always partial to girls, but my nephew is adorable and has brought me around.

AFM- doing better. Did a little shopping today because I have a conference for work and actually found a cute dress that looks like something I would wear even not pregnant and an awesome sweater. We ate at PF Chang (one of my favorite comfort food spots) and played with the dog. It was the same mall we went to when I first found out about the problem and realized how far we've come (10 weeks) and that we'll get through whatever we have to get through. Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes, baby really wants me to let you know that we appreciate it :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies. 
Hope u all are well. 
Lab - I'm sure eating isn't fun at this stage. But I'm glad the HR is better. 
Leetie - looks like the Temps are still up yay!! 
Xan - I'm glad u are seeing things positively. Hope things just continue to get better. I will keep u and LO in my prayers. 

AFM I'm about to take a hpt just to make sure before I start the next round of clomid tonight. My daddy came thru surgery fine. He had some setbacks. Surgery took double the time because the cancer was also attached to his colon but the dr feels like they successfully got all of the cancer. They found and repaired a hernia while they were in surgery as well. He's got a big incision because of the mass being bigger than expected. I'm really not doing well emotionally. He's complaining about not getting water because his colon isn't out of shock from the surgery yet and my mom isn't able to be at the hospital nonstop. So I'm 3000 miles away and feeling helpless. DF wants me to take a break and just relax for a couple days but that's not logical. I have 5 more parties this month. Well thanks for letting me vent. Back to reality.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Glad the heart rate went down, take care for you and LO:hugs:

Leetie - Yay! Congrats on your upcoming nephew :)

Xan - Happy 18 weeks, you're nearly halfway there :) I hope things continue to improve and pregnancy starts running more smoothly for you.

TTC - Glad to hear your father came through surgery, I pray for a speedy recovery. Don't forget to take care of yourself during this time too, it's hard but you need strength for him too:hugs: Looking forward to hearing how your test goes!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan- Yay for finding a cute dress. When is your next scan? 

Ttc - I'm so glad your dad's surgery went well. I'm am praying for a easy recovery. 

Afm - Still not much going on. 8 dpo did my progesterone test this morning. I have no idea when I will get the results.


----------



## Leetie13

I actually just heard from my doctors office. My number was 8.2. She said it was a good number so yay.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - That's fantastic news about your progesterone number! :) So glad your doctor is happy with it. Fingers are tightly crossed!!

afm: Woke up 3 times during the night to massive period like cramping, not sure what that's about. I didn't call my midwife though because they're cure for everything is drink more water and take magnesium. I'm hoping it's a sign of things coming somewhat soon though. Just 5 more weeks to go!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hope they don't get to bad and it means that baby will be here sooner rather than later :)



OK so I know they said 8.2 was a good number but of course I had to Google it and now I don't feel so confident. It means I ovulated which is good but everything I read says a medicated cycle should be 15 and higher. So now I don't know what to think.


----------



## labgal

Xan - yay for cute maternity clothes! They can be hard to find, especially ones that don't cost an arm or a leg. 

TTC - I hope you and your dad are feeling better! :hugs:

Leetie - Im struggling to remember what my number was but trust the doc, not Google! Sometimes they use different values and things. I remember thinking my number was good and then googling and other people had numbers 2-3x what mine was, which may have been part of the reason I was so sure I was out. <3

Dragonfly - I always get the drink water and have a nice day line too.5 weeks! I can't believe it! I'm 32 this week - I can't believe that either!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - My husband and sister yelled at me for googling. I was just feeling so hopeful now I'm bummed. But I'm trying to just leave it in God's hands I can't do anything about it. I called and left a message with the doctor to ask.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Dr Google is evil, stay away from it! Your doctor is pleased so I think this is a good thing:thumbup:

Lab - Happy 32 weeks! Oh my gosh we're getting there!! I hate the stupid drink more water line.:haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies. Not good news to report here, I'm afraid. Yesterday I lost the baby. Spent 9 hours in the emergency room being poked and prodded. The OBGYN thinks that maybe there was a chromosomal abnormality, so they are going to run some tests. Hopefully they will find something and next time the pregnancy will be more smooth.

Having waves of okay and waves of sadness, so I think that I haven't really come to grips with it yet. Little things, like wondering if I should go back to my regular thyroid medication dose, make me break down sobbing. But DH is being a life saver, I'm really blessed to have him in my life, and I know that we will get through this okay. Not really sure how to tell my family and friends, but I'm sure that will be okay.


----------



## Leetie13

Oh Xan, I don't have words to tell you how sorry I am. I'm so glad you have a great DH and you will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan I am so sorry, there are no words. I'm glad you have your amazing DH. You're in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh no Xan. I'm so sorry hun!! I'm in shock, there are no words to make it all better but know I will keep you in my prayers and hope that the next pregnancy goes much smoother without constant worry. I'm glad that DH is being so wonderful. Big hugs to you. After they are done testing can u try again? Do u want to try again immediately? Most of what I've read says after a m/c it's easier to get pregnant. Just curious. I can't imagine what i would do. I'm sending prayers.

Leetie- my dr was happy with 10.7 so I think it varies. I didn't go on day 8 tho. I think mine was day 6 or 7. They told me days 5-8 was when I needed to go. I have to ask you, taking the 100 mg did it feel like some kicking or squeezing what I would guess to be an ovary? I took day 2 last night and I'm having the worst pain/pressure in my lower right ovary area. It's so bad I've been up all night. It's off and on and sometimes it so strong it knocks the breath out of me if that makes sense. Freaky stuff! I have my fingers crossed for u hun!! Hopefully I'm right behind you!


----------



## labgal

Oh, Xan ... I am so so sorry. I can't believe it. I wish there was something I could do for you. We are all here and giving you massive :hugs:. I'm sure it will take time, but you are so strong having journeyed through lttc, I know you will have your rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - no I haven't had any pains like that. It sounds way to early for O pain. Possibly a cyst. If it persist I would call the doctor.


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you, ladies. I am definitely getting the urge to try again, so I will be back here stalking charts as soon as I have the go-ahead from the doctor. And I will be keeping tabs on you all, waiting for babies and bumps. So don't expect to see me going anywhere.

My mom wanted to come up, but I have 2 conferences coming up, and so I had to tell her I wouldn't have time. I know she was hurt, but working through this is definitely keeping me sane, and being on the job market at this time, it's important to get things done well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: Do what's best for you. I'm happy to hear that once you get the clear from your dr you want to try again, we'll all be praying for your rainbow baby!

I can understand keeping busy with work, just don't forget to take care of yourself:hugs: massive hugs and love to you hun, I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan- I'm so glad to see u are staying with us. We are all here for u. I know it will happen for u. Hopefully u can get answers and try again. I'm keeping you in my prayers. 

AFM - the pains from last night are much milder tonight. This month has really been crap! I mean it's one thing after the other. A family that lives in the neighborhood I grew up in where my parents still live had an electrical fire while they were gone on an anniversary trip. Celebrating 30+ years together and come home to nothing. Everything is gone. Including their 2nd car and 4 furbabies. Just heartbreaking. Is November almost over?!?! Lol. The good news is....... my DF has decided he wants to take me to.visit his mother for Thanksgiving! I'm in shock. I think I've shared that they don't accept me. Well his father didn't know I existed until last week but he doesn't accept them dating anyone that isn't Nigerian. He just sprung it on me. I told him the only thing left to buy for thanksgiving dinner was the turkey and he says hold off on getting the turkey and I'm like why?! I need a turkey for thanksgiving Helloooo lol. And he says well I want to take u to meet my mom. Color me shocked lol. Thanksgiving gets sentimental and emotional for me anyways. I watched my grandma take her last breath on the Tuesday before thanksgiving on Thursday 6 years. Well enough of my rambling. Have a great day ladies. I'm trying to patiently wait to see how u are doing Leetie!!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I agree with dragonfly don't forget about you. But I'm glad your not giving up and have something to keep you a little distracted in the mean time.


Ttc - are you trying to make me cry already this morning? Lol. I'm so sorry to hear about your neighbors and what thanksgiving reminds you of. But hopefully this thanksgiving will bring something joyful to remember after meeting DF mother. I'm sure once they get to know you they will love you.

Afm - my temp is probably a little high because I woke up and it was so hot in my room for some reason.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - :hugs:

TTC - I'm sorry about the neighbors and the sad feelings that Thanksgiving brings, but I hope that new joyful memories are made. I agree with Leetie, once they get to know you they will love you, you're a wonderful lady and they'll see that :)

Leetie - I love your chart, keeping fingers crossed!

Lab - How are you feeling?

afm: Good gravy I think the temp has dropped 10 degrees in one night. If I didn't have an appointment this morning I would still be in bed under my pile of blankets.:cold:


----------



## labgal

Xan - I'm glad you are staying with us! Like dragonfly said, make sure to take care of yourself. Give yourself whatever time you need. It's good to be distracted, but give yourself the time and ability to process. <3 

TTC - my grandfather died the week before thanksgiving. It was hard for me for a while, but it's been 15 years now. I was very close to him, though, and it took a lot of time for me to be able to enjoy the holidays again. :hugs: That's wonderful you are seeing DF family! I'm sure they will come to accept you in time! 

Leetie - your chart looks good! May have been the room, but maybe your BBT is just up! 

Dragonfly - let us know how your appointment went :) It's been warm here the past couple of days, but its going back down again for the rest of the week. Such weird weather... 

AFM, I crack every time I move. My spine, my hips, my shoulders. I'm having some difficulty standing up straight from pgp/spd. But baby is doing well, and that's what I care about :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - Goodness, sorry about all the cracking! ouch on the spd :( But glad to hear baby is well!!:thumbup:

afm: I'm on 2 week stay home and rest. No lifting, cleaning, walking, etc. I'm only 50% effaced and my cervix was closed but soft. Baby's at -1 station so hopefully she'll engage soon so I can have more breathing room!! I've been having a lot of contractions through the night last night and today, as well as the loose stools is making my midwife feel cautious so now I'm "resting" until I hit 37 weeks. Once I'm at 37 weeks I can resume normal activity and let baby come, but if she comes early we'll be in the hospital rather than birth center and I want Amelia to cook a bit longer :)


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you so much ladies, you are such wonderful people! I definitely have moments in the day where I break down, but wallowing in it would be bad for me, and I'm glad I don't have time for it right now. I'm actually going to LA for a conference that I thought I would have to miss because I couldn't travel. I'm staying with good friends, so I think it will be cathartic. I might even splurge for a massage...

Leetie, I love your chart!!!

Lab- I hope it gets better. I was having the worst lower back pain- to the point I couldn't sit on the couch! Warm compresses definitely did help.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - that sounds painful but I'm glad baby is doing great.

Dragonfly - I hope LO cooks for as long as is safe.

Xan - Have a safe trip and you should treat yourself to a massage.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Ooh Xan a massage sounds heavenly, definitely do it! Glad you'll be staying with friends in LA, that will be nice :) 

Lab - Have you tried an epsom salt bath yet? That could be soothing as well.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies for your kind words as always! It's so crazy how this ttc thing has brought us all together. 254 pages on this thread. But I couldn't imagine having any greater ladies by my side during this crazy roller coaster. I warned y'all the meds make me mushy right?! LOL. 
Xan - yes! Get that massage and relax. I'm glad u are doing ok. I'm sure some moments are worse than others but we are all here to help u thru this!
Dragonfly - pleaseeee rest!! Behave lol. Amelia needs to bake a little bit longer. 
Lab - I'm glad LO is good, sorry about the snap crackle pop. You're almost there! 
Leetie - it definitely could be your temp is up so it felt hotter than normal. When do u test?? I'm so impatient lol


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I agree I am so glad we are all still together and that I found this thread. I don't have anyone who really understands what I'm going through so it's so nice to have all of you.

As far as testing, I don't know. I am 11 dpo my LP has never been longer than 10 days so at least it seems the clomid as lengthened it. If temps stay up I might MIGHT test Saturday at 13 dpo.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

This is definitely my favorite thread here on BnB, I feel so connected to you ladies that it's easy to open up about everything.

Leetie - Love that your LP is longer, fingers are tightly crossed for you.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie- it made my lp longer too. Both cycles so far have been 2 days longer. Hurry up Saturday lol. 

AFM - I'm so ready for November to just be done. It's one thing after another. So last night it's 39 degrees outside and i decide i need to grocery shop. I'm loading the bags I'm the trunk and the wind must've blown it because i hit my head so hard i thought i would pass out. I was dizzy. I waited about 15-20 mins before I left to drive home. I still have a huge knot and having some major headaches. It really isn't my month but a bfp could make it all better lol. I take day 5 of the meds tonight. Just hoping and praying this is the cycle!!


----------



## xanzaba

Oooh- Leetie, looks good!

Dragonfly- do take care of yourself. Bake that baby!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - oh geeze I hope your head is better today. This month better bring your bfp after all this.

Temp dropped :( unless it shoots up tomorrow I won't be testing.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

It could be back up tomorrow!! I'm holding onto hope beings u are late. Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to u!!

AFM- the hits keep coming. Today I had a totally scare because my daddy had a knot on his tummy they rushed him to cat scan thinking he ripped open the hernia area they fixed. But it's just another hernia. They said he's ok and they will fix it once he's healed. And on top of this nonsense I'm having an allergic reaction to lynx. Last night he kept trying to cuddle and I didn't want to be mean and push him down since he was hurt. So I let him stay on my chest and he kept rubbing my face with his face. Fast Forward 2 hours and I had a swollen eye and red splotches on my face. I can't help but laugh. All this craziness!!! Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Praying your temps stay up, they're still above the cover line so I'm holding out hope this is it:hugs:

TTC - So sorry about the scare your dad gave you!! Glad he's alright, praying for a speedy recovery for him:hugs:

afm: My dog has a serious licking problem, I feel like I'm going to go crazy. I wake up all through the night to the sound of him licking and licking. He makes me want to gag in the car when he starts licking and I can smell him. Any one have dogs with licking problems? He doesn't have any sores and although he was balding a few months ago his fur is all grown back so I'm happy about that. I'm very close to buying a dang cone because I'm going crazy. Telling him to leave it makes him start licking the air:wacko:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm glad your dad is ok and i hope he recovers soon and can get the new hernia taken care of. That's weird your having an allergic reaction to lynx. I heard your allergic to cats saliva so maybe it's the medicine he's on that is irritating you.

Dragonfly - my dogs do the same thing. The only thing I do is give them oatmeal baths to help with dry skin but they still do it when they aren't dry. It's super annoying. 


Sorry ladies but I have cramps and red spotting. Enough that I had to put a pad on. I am really bummed but I'm trying to keep faith that this cycle will be it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! 
My dogs don't really do that. It's probably the weather tho. I agree the oatmeal bath might help. I've seen several talk about it. 

I'm not sure what it was about Lynx that made me break out. It was only on the part where he had rubbed his face on me. I know his hair is everywhere tho but maybe it's because it was so much on me. I really don't know. I'm better now tho. 

Leetie - I'm keeping my hopes up. Maybe just some spotting and it will go away! How is the temp? 
AFM I'm making sure we get some BD in. I want a positive test for Christmas!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - :hugs: Sorry Leetie, praying for this cycle to be the magic one:hugs:

TTC - Maybe it's the weather, but he's being weird and licks the air when I scold him for licking so much. I'll have DH bathe him with oatmeal tonight when he gets home. Glad you're doing better with your allergy flare up, I wonder what it could be. Fingers crossed you get plenty of BD in and a beautiful O!

Xan - Thinking of you my dear :hugs:

Lab - How are you doing today?

afm: It's so cold!:cold: I'm not built for this lol. I'm in layers, blankets and cranked the heat up higher than DH would be happy to see:haha: The buildings and houses across the lake have frost on the roof tops and there's certainly ice on the ground outside. Worrisome moment... yesterday while driving to the dog park I put the heat on in my car and smelt gas, I hope it's just from the cold snap and not something wrong with my car but DH said we'll have to get it looked at this up coming week.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's good it's better today. I am praying and crossing everything we both get Christmas bfps!

Dragonfly - hopefully the bath helps. I'm with you I hate the cold. Once my toes get cold they won't defrost until spring. I hope the car is fine.

AF is here and killing me. Ugh. But I am being positive and thankful that I am able to do another round of clomid. It will probably be my last for a while. With the holidays and if this cycle doesn't work we will probably move onto iui.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry to hear that Leetie. You are a trooper, I hope you won't have to go onto IUI :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'll be keeping you in my prayers Leetie that this next round will make it so you don't need IUI:hugs:


----------



## labgal

I'm sorry, Leetie. I know how disappointing it is, but at least you O'd this cycle for sure, which is great! Your first clomid cycle didn't get that far, and it does build up in your system, so I'm hoping next month will find you a bfp! :hugs: 

TTC - I hope your dad is doing OK now and you haven't had any further scares. Dh is allergic to our cats but only intermittently. He can be completely fine for months and then he'll have an asthma-type attack and get rashy . maybe its from dander from being shaved? 

Dragonfly - I can't stand the cold either. It makes me miserable. I tend to get SAD (seasonal affective disorder) in the winter where I get depressed/anxious from the cold and lack of sunlight. Dh and I started snowboarding and skiing when we got together to have a cheerful winter activity, but in all honesty I just get mildly hypothermic and miserable when we go, lol. Hopefully this year with the baby focus I won't have time to think of the cold! How are you feeling? LO feels absolutely massive here. He never stops moving and I feel him everywhere at once. Its kind of ridiculous! I'm nervous as to how big he will be when he comes out. I'm not sure how much sized baby my body can handle. 

Xan - how are you doing? How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Hope your dad is doing better and continues to heal.

Leetie - Praying this will be a better cycle, especially now that you have Clomid built up in your system.

Lab - I would be sure to mention to your OB about the SAD, I don't know if it would effect ppd but my midwives are being extra cautious with me after birth because of my history of depression and anxiety. I miss snowboarding! We didn't make it out last year and this year I'm obviously out lol.

Definitely feel LO all over too, although her movements are different. They feel more like shifting now than kicks, although sometimes I do get a jab that pokes out super far - it's freaky! Are you having a lot more bowel movements? I swear I have to go all the time and when I am going I'm nervous I'm going to go into labor because the pressure in my lady bits gets intense and I start getting bh.:shy:

Xan - Thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Do you take vitamin D. I know living in the north having a deficiency is common and it can effect your mood. I hope baby is a healthy size but not too big for you.

Dragonfly - I bet that is weird to see the movements on the outside like that. It's crazy it's almost December! 

Ttc - how is the clomid treating you so far this cycle?

Xan - I hope all is well.

Afm - just waiting to hear from the doctors office so I can start round 3. I am going to take it 3 - 7 this time.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies. Lab, I have also heard that vitamin D deficiency can lead to SAD. I have a friend that hated living up north for years, starting taking vitamin D, and now is having a much easier time. I know vitamin D deficiency can also cause infertility, so it may be worth checking out. I was supposed to get my levels checked at my 20 week appointment, because they were barely high enough in July.

Things here are good- keeping myself busy with the job search/conferences. Looking forward to getting out of town on Wednesday. I really need a change of scenery. DH and I are getting anxious to DTD- with all of the bleeding I had, we couldn't, and so it's been 4 months. I bought a sexy little thing right before I got pregnant, and can't wait to try it on again :winkwink:

I'm a little afraid that when I get back from LA and have time to think that I will get a bit depressed, but I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!
Leetie - I'm sorry that AF found you!! Hoping you have better luck this cycle. Hopefully we will both be seeing bfps for Christmas!!! I'm gonna sound crazy but I'm not sure what IUI is?! My Drs said 6 cycles. So I'm curious why yours said 3. Maybe I need to do that if it doesn't work. I took my pills on 4-8 because I'm a dummy LOL. I really hope that doesn't matter. Ugh.

Lab sorry that u experience that. I'm the opposite, I'm excited I will be here where it's cold and feels like Christmas compared to GA where it's in the 60 and 70s lol. Even on Christmas we sometimes could wear shorts!!

Xan - hopefully you have a great trip and when u get back u and DH will be enjoying each other again leaving little time to consume yourself with it. But I wonder if maybe the time to think about it, accept it and move forward is what God has in store for u. We never really know and since I've never experienced it I have no clue how u must be feeling but I'm sending big hugs and lots of love!!

Dragonfly - I hope the car is nothing too bad. Please be careful!!

AFM - I have to go back and figure out what CD I'm on. I think 12. My opks have begun changing so hopefully soon. They are hoping that this round being doubled causes me to O sooner than day 20. We shall see. Thanks for the positive thoughts about my daddy. He is doing well. At home resting. They have given him different pain pills that are helping him now so that's a relief. I think I've said it before but he has a big incision across his tummy and they glued it closed. He's trying to cut out smoking and it's causing him to cough up the stuff in his lungs and he has torn a small piece open but he's going back to the dr regularly to have it redressed and such so all is well there. Now I just have to sit back and relax and pray that this is our month!!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope you have a great safe trip and you and dh can spend some quality time together. When you get back if you feel like you need to have a break down do it and don't feel bad about it. I
can't imagine how hard this is. I know we have to accept challenges in life but that doesn't mean we have to be strong 24/7. I wish I could hug you in person but a virtual hug is just as good :hugs:


Ttc - my doctor said 3 or 4 rounds of clomid. The maximum times a person should take clomid is 6 cycles and since I will need it with the iui I don't want to use up all my cycles. Iui is when you get a surge and are about to ovulate you go in and they take a deposit from your guy and put it in a syringe and directly inject it into your cervix so the sperm have a better chance of surviving the trip. Fx you O soon.


Got the call and I am on 100mg again. I hope I get a good strong O this time. Last time I had no cm and no cramping at all.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly - I haven't experienced the bm aspect, still pretty regular with that. I just pee 35x a day/night. I seriously cannot wait to not pee so much. The things that pregnancy makes you look forward to... Lol. When is your next mW appointment? Did you say your LO is engaged? 

Leetie - I've never had my vit d levels checked. I'm still taking prenats when I remember, so I will see if that helps going forward thissseason. Thank you for the suggestion. :) I think for clomid it is 6 cycles then you have to take a break for a few months, then they can try it again. I'm hoping it won't come to that for you, though. On my clom cycles since I knew I wasn't oing previously it helped me to think like it was the first time(s)we were really getting to try since my body wasn't cooperating up until then. I don't know if that helps you or not - just a positive little spin. 

Xan- I hope you have a wonderful trip and you and your dh have some nice reconnecting and sexy time! My mind gets crazy when I have too much time to think/dwell too, but sometimes you need that. Just pay attention to yourself and give yourself distractions if you need, and also time to process. :hugs: 

TTC - getting close to O then, yay ! Glad to hear about your dad! Im glad he is able to be back home. You are on 100mg this time? I wouldn't worry about taking it;4-8. The earlier the better IMO, but I'm not a doctor. Hehe.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I hope the prenatals help with the SAD this year. I do see every cycle with clomid as a fresh start. Even though I ovulated before, the clomid is supposed to make a better egg so I always try to stay positive and have faith some days are harder than others but I know in my heart I will be a mom one day.

Ugh I hate having to pee especially in the middle of the night I can imagine peeing 35 times a day gets old pretty fast :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Glad to hear things are going good, getting out of town sounds exciting even though it's for business. Woohoo for slipping into a sexy item for DH, he's going to love it :)

It'll be normal to feel a bit depressed when you get back, and know that it's alright to feel that way. It's okay to process things and grieve :hugs: Just take care of yourself and make sure you don't hit too far into getting depressed.

TTC - Great news on your opks beginning to change! I hope you hit your positive soon and bring on the O! Excellent that your father is home and resting already.

Leetie - Praying for a good strong O for you and that you and TTC will have beautiful lines for Christmas!

Lab - Good lord the peeing. Every time I pee it brings on bh too so I hate doing it even more:haha:

afm: Today was my 36 week appointment, baby is at the -1 station so she needs to move down one more station to be engaged but she is head down so that's beautiful! The last two days she's been very mellow while I've been having contractions. Today I didn't have as many and she's been moving near nonstop. I'm 50% effaced so my cervix is thinning but I'm not dilated at all. I'm on bed rest for sure until Monday when I hit 37 weeks but they're talking about keeping me on for another week because the longer baby cooks the better. DH is convinced she's going to come next week, I told him he's crazy and that she'll be late.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! I'm so relieved over my daddy!
Leetie thanks for explaining it. I didn't know what IUI was I've only heard of IVF. But it sounds like they are kinda the same thing. I know we can only do 6 and then stop for a couple months and go again. I really hope neither of us get to that point tho!!

Dragonfly - that's amazing! ! How exciting. U might have an extra thanksgiving visitor hehe. 

Lab - I bet peeing constantly is nerve-wracking lol. Not much longer!!

AFM my opks still aren't there yet but getting closer. I'm so excited because I am in fact only on CD 12. I might actually O before day 20. We shall see. In other positive news I have so many jewelry parties lined up I can't keep up lol. But that's a good thing. This is the holiday season so I'm all for making that money!! Plus I've added 3 girls to my team already so I'm set to hit director status for December which means even more money. I'm truly blessed. It feels as if life is all coming together now if i could just get that bfp i would be ecstatic!!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I hope you you don't have to be on bed rest for another week and that she is a little early not late.

Ttc - that is so awesome your moving up to director status! I'm so glad the business is still going well. 


Afm - started meds last night. Is it weird I feel guilty for taking them on 3-7 instead of 5-9 like the doctor said? I just hope it make me O sooner. And I'm pretty sure AF is gone. It was really light yesterday and today is just a little brown spotting. I only had 2 full days of full flow. But I'm not complaining.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - did u take an hpt just to make sure? I always do lol. I don't blame u at all for taking it 3-7. I did mine 4-8 lol. 

AFM I had a positive dollar tree opk but still negative on the digital. I'm on CD 14. Hopefully tomorrow I see a smiley. We did get some BD in so let's hope it's soon and happens this cycle. We BD Monday and then Wednesday so that's a positive for this cycle. Just Praying it works this cycle


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - the doctor does a blood test to make sure. Fx for a solid smiley soon!


----------



## labgal

Don't feel guilty about taking the meds early , sweetie leetie. You are too cute  in my experience earlier was better, so I hope it helps for you! What CD are you on now? 

TTC - hope your dad is continuing to get better! Did you get a pos digital? 

Dragonfly - almost off bed rest? How are you feeling? I saw your post about BH. I know you've been getting them a lot... I thought I was going to be one of those ladies who just never really gets them or doesn't feel them but I had a half day of hooorrible ones this morning. I almost went to L&D! They calmed down just before I got too panicked. My point is... I feel your pain! 

Xan - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I don't blame you for taking them early. Praying this cycle is the one:hugs:

TTC - How did the digi opk turn out? 

Lab - The other day I had them so intense I nearly woke DH up because they were getting closer. Last night I had some that were 5 minutes apart but before I hit the hour mark they started spacing out again :( I'm glad that yours calmed down! Have you done any hot baths? Those seem to help mine at least feel better for a little bit.

Xan - Sending love :hugs:

afm: Still on bed rest, but thank goodness Monday is 37 weeks. The midwives are thinking of keeping me on bed rest until 38 weeks though but I figure once I hit Monday DH and I should be allowed to :sex: because I'll be honest, I haven't had any sex drive and it's finally back. I'd like to get some booty time before LO is here and we're off sex again for the 6 week recovery! lol. Plus they say sex can induce labor and with the amount of bh I'm getting I welcome the labor pains!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab- I'm glad the bh calmed before you freaked out too much. How's the nursery coming along?

Dragonfly - I hope you get some good news Monday and can be off bed rest and get some lovin in :wink:

Ttc - how are feeling?

Xan - hope your doing well.

Afm - cd 8 I'm not sure when I will start opks maybe cd 11. So far I'm ok for the most part. I had a couple hot flashes last night and I've been kind of in a funk so hopefully it doesn't get worse.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

Lab, dragonfly hope the contractions calm down and babies get here without too much delay.

Leetie, I hope O comes fast and strong this month :)

TTC- how are you doing dear?

AFM- I had a doctor's appointment on Tuesday and it made me so angry. The second thing he said was "If I saw you on the street, you'd have to remind me that you were my patient. All the water has left your face and you are all cheek bony". Then I asked him if he would call when the results came in from the chromosomal tests, and he turned to me and said "No, but you can call me." Then, when I started crying in the office, he asked if I needed counseling and I said no, I was fine before I came in here. The last straw- they scheduled me for the wrong office, one that is an hour away, so I was late for a meeting at work and couldn't concentrate on the meeting. I ended up crying at work (not something I do lightly). When I get pregnant again, I'm not going back to see him, that's for sure. But I do think it was a necessary step in the process and I cried and mourned the pregnancy and got out some emotions that had built up. Now I get a little teary eyed thinking about it, but the healing has begun.

On the positive side, they are sending me back to the hematologist to see if I have clotting issues so I can start on baby aspirin and avoid the problems I had in the future, and they are going to send me to a proper endocrinologist to check on my thyroid issues. He said to hold off getting pregnant before they can do these tests, so looks like the real trying will start in January. But nobody says we can't practice in the meantime :winkwink: One week tomorrow- I can't wait to be intimate with DH again. I told him that for Christmas I want some sexy little things. He's happy to oblige.

I'm waiting for my flight back from LA and the work trip went well. I talked to some people who might be in charge of hiring for the jobs I applied and to other people who are in the same boat as me, and they are also frustrated. I also heard some inside scoop that makes me a little hopeful, and I should know in a couple of weeks if I have any interviews.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - wow what would make anyone let alone a doctor talk to a woman who is going through a hard time like that. He seems a bit insensitive. I'm sorry you cried at work and that the doctors office did that but I'm glad to hear your healing. I hope they find a solution for the clotting and the thyroid tests go well so you can try again soon. Fx for some interviews soon too!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Glad that you're not having too many side effects, although I hope the funk clears up. Looking forward to watching those opks!

Xan - Massive hugs hun :hugs: I'm angry that your doctor acted that way toward you! Will you be finding a new doctor once the results are back or waiting until pregnant again? So sorry that you cried at the doctors and at work, but I'm glad that the healing has begun :hugs: Let it all out and take your time with mourning. I hope that the hematologist will help find answers as well as a new endocrinologist. 

Fingers crossed those leads you heard of on your business trip turn into perfect opportunities :thumbbup:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - that's horrible! What an awful awful awful man!!! I am glad to know you had a good cry and let things out. The healing has begun and that's wonderful. I hope things go well at the upcoming appointments and hopefully some interviews too. 

Leetie - how are the meds going? 

Dragonfly - how exciting it's almost time. I can't believe it!! Where has the time gone! 

Lab - sorry you had BH but glad it calmed down before u panicked too much. 

AFM - I'm pretty sure I O'd on Thursday, CD 15. I didn't test Thursday I was so tired I slept so much that day. But I had no smiley on Wednesday afternoon or Friday evening. My dollar tree test was positive on Wednesday but had no smiley. I'm thinking it happened Thursday because my boobs are hurting bad. The last couple of months my boobs haven't hurt until a few days after I got my smiley. But I guess with have double dosage maybe it's happening before?! I don't know. I'm on CD 18. So I'm still 2 days away from when I've O'd the previous months. But again I really thought I would O sooner starting it on day 4 and double dosage. I will have to get dollar tree tests tomorrow and see what the lines look like. We did get a lot of BD in so if I did O on Thursday I have high hopes!!


----------



## labgal

Xan - what a horrible assface! Id like to give him a few slaps for you. He should have had some semblance of sensitivity. :hugs: I hope that each day you are feeling better emotionally and physically and that your work situations offer you some good opportunities! 

Dragonfly - I can't believe you are almost there! Do you get a lot of period type cramps? I've had them horribly in the mornings now since Saturday. I'm thinking its just my body prepping. I don't feel like calling the doc or going in to the hospital. They already made me pay ahead for labor charges and next years deductible (a couple grand) and I don't want to give them any more money for something normal. Lol. 

TTC - I forgot, do you chart? I Od later the cycle I took the clomid earlier. It was like 13 days after my last pill as opposed to 10. Its not really consistent like we'd like it to be :/ fx this is the cycle for you! 

Leetie - are you feeling any less out of sorts? :hugs: what are your thanksgiving plans?

The nursery is done  we finished about a week ago! I'll post pictures later this week! 

I need to pack my, dh and baby's hospital bag. I'm a bit nervous that our boy will come early, but I also have days where I feel like he will be late.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Fingers are crossed! Glad you're getting plenty of bd in, I hope you O soon :)

Lab - Oh yes, the period cramps are getting more intense now too. I don't blame you for not wanting to go in, that's harsh you've had to pay for so much already. As long as nothing is hitting a timable rhythm it's fine, it's just your body doing what it needs to. Can't wait to see pictures of the nursery! Oh boy, you reminded me I need to pack my bag as well:dohh: Amelia's is packed, but DH's and mine hasn't even been started! 

afm: This morning I woke up with the strongest bh/contraction I've felt yet. I grabbed DH's hand and started squeezing while I rocked myself and focused on breathing and visualizing my body getting ready. Sadly it fizzled into just being one. I would really love to just go into labor already and be done with these bh and period cramps. Hoping tomorrow the midwife tells me I'm beginning to dilate because it's getting more intense than simple bh I've had.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - Ahhhhh I can't wait to see pics of the nursery! 

Dragonfly - I've really been having a feeling Amelia will come on Thanksgiving lol. I'm not sure why. That would be crazy but exciting!

AFM - so the boobs are still hurting bad. I have a definite 100% no doubt about it positive opk from dollar tree and still no smiley. I don't understand! :( I think I uploaded the pic of the opk. This wasn't even at 3 mins yet! It was an instant positive.
 



Attached Files:







20141124_201136-1.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well it uploaded but it flipped it upside down lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - I would be thrilled with a Thanksgiving baby! As long as MIL packed up the stuffing and brought it to the birth center, she makes the best stuffing ever:haha: 

That's a lovely opk! I wonder if you'll get a smiley on the digi tomorrow? Definitely get some bd in either way.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - this is why I hate opks. I don't think the digital tests are as sensitive. Its frustrating but just keep getting some bd in. Are you having any side effects from the clomid?

Lab - yay the nursery is done. How exciting its time to pack bags already!

Dragonfly - how did the midwife appointment go?

AFM - Ive been in a better mood thank goodness but still having hot flashes. I think I will start opks today even though I dread it but hopefully I will get a nice positive sooner than last month.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I hated opks the last cycle, temping wasn't fun either but it was the only way I was more sure I could have O'd than not.:nope: 

Leetie - Glad you're in a better mood but sorry to hear you're still having hot flashes :( Fingers crossed you get a beautiful opk without confusion. Praying for you and TTC that this is the magic cycle!!

afm: Killing time until my midwife appointment. My stomach looked square this morning, it was kind of freaky and DH didn't like it :rofl: He didn't even want to touch it until it rounded back out!


----------



## labgal

TTC - I'd definitely bd for good measure! I just did digital on clomid cycles so that I wouldn't confuse myself too much and the dig is/ics never aligned. But I really hate opks !! 

Leetie - I'm glad you are feeling better. I'm getting hot flashes too, if its any consolation! I hope you get a fast pos this month! 

Dragonfly :rofl: my dh is the same way. I'll be like omg look at your baby going crazy in there! He's like I don't want to! I'll play with him when he's out! :cry: lol. I hope your appointment went well!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly - square hahaha. That's funny! 

Leetie - no I'm not having any side effects now. I did tho. Major mood swings, headaches and hot flashes. Ugh. 

Lab - I didn't think the clomid would still be effecting it. It's been 12 days since my last clomid pills. 

AFM - again a very positive dollar tree opk and no smiley. I'm so confused. Normally they do line up. I've always used the dollar tree ones up until the lines started changing and then I would get the smiley soon after. My boobs are very painful. We BD Monday Wednesday Friday Sunday and today. So hopefully we got it covered lol. There's always some kinda craziness to confuse me lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - That's awesome your DH is the same way lol. DH loves touching my stomach and feeling her kick, but when my tummy goes into weird shapes he gets weirded out:haha:

TTC - Opks really stink, sorry they're giving you mixed signals, but it sounds like your body is getting ready to O or is O'ing! And your bd schedule sounds perfect:thumbup: Fingers crossed!!

afm: Appointment sucked. I don't like the midwife I saw today. She's just a harsh-ish woman and gets you in and out fast without feeling personal. And she insulted DH so he really doesn't like her. Got to hear baby's heartbeat which I loved and she's still back to back so I need to increase my stretch/poses more to try and get her to rotate. She didn't do an internal either, which at first I was bummed about but when I really think about it I'm glad she didn't because I don't think my body would have welcomed her too well.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - your dh's reaction was funny. Ugh hot flashes mine aren't horrible just annoying.

Ttc - it sounds like you should have it covered either way.

Dragonfly - sorry you had a mean midwife. Are you still on bed rest?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It's weird that the midwife didn't even bring it up:shrug: I'm going to assume no though because now that I'm at 37 it's fine for LO to arrive. And the midwife did say that baby could arrive anytime now so to have our labor bag packed and ready to go. I'm still going to take it slightly easy and not overdo it.

Although it was frustrating, I was having so many bh I decided to try and start timing them - which is impossible when running errands. By the time I got back from the store they stopped, darn it.:haha:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! 
Dragonfly - I hate that she was harsh and offended DH. 

Afm - as u can see another clear opk. Been shopping all day to look for a long. Just got finished cooking. Gonna hit the sheets. Gonna be a long day tomk
 



Attached Files:







20141126_202356-1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leetie13

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## xanzaba

Happy Thanksgiving, Ladies!

Hope you are all enjoying a nice holiday, with your families/friends.

Dragonfly, hopefully that midwife won't be the one at the birth? Hope you have people around you that are as sweet as you are.

TTC- that looks positive to me! GL :)

AFM- things have normalized, no bleeding or spotting since Saturday and my temps have gone down. They say you may not ovulate the first cycle, but that there is no "normal". Emotionally, I'm doing a lot better too, just waiting to get back on the horse.

Speaking of which, Monday is three weeks, so sexy time! We're both just craving some intimacy. 

My parents are Canadian, so we never had a big Thanksgiving. DH and I are inviting over some grad students and a colleague from the department. The puppy gets to met her first toddler today, so fx'ed things go well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!

TTC - Definite positive opk, fingers and toes are crossed :)

Xan - Happy to hear that you are doing well<3 Sending hugs to you, yay for being able to be intimate with hubby again soon!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - how did the puppy do with the toddler? Are you waiting for testing to be done before you try again?

Ttc - how is the opk today?

Afm - there is barely even a hint of a line on the opks. But last cycle the line was super light then the next day it was positive.


----------



## labgal

I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving! Are you ladies fans of the turkey or do your families do something different? I know some people don't do turkey on thanksgiving. 

TTC - hmm.. are your OPK getting darker or lighter, now? 

Leetie - you're still a few days before even my earliest O after taking clomid. My first cycle I O'd 10 or 11 days after the last pill, the second was more like 13 or something. I wish I could speed up the days for you! Are you doing ED/EOD BD? We were doing EOD up until my pos OPK then we did ED and a couple extra "for good measure" :wink: 

Xan - so glad you aren't bleeding anymore. One of my girlfriends bled for 7 weeks after suffering a loss. I'm sure that makes it harder when you're still having those types of effects. I really admire you for being so positive, I'm not sure that I would have that kind of strength. :hugs: <3. 

Dragonfly - I'm sorry your most recent appointment sucked. I hate it when they are all business like that. It's not very welcoming. I can't believe she insulted your DH! Hopefully you won't have to deal with her for your birth. I don't care for the doctor I've been seeing myself. She rushes me, I never get to ask questions and she is very snooty. So I made all of my appointments going forward with a different doctor. I just couldn't stand her anymore. 

I'm labor watch stalking you! Hehe.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I hope the lines start darkening on your opks soon.

Lab - Glad that you've made the rest of your appointments with a different doctor, it's awful to be with one you dislike. 

We had turkey for Thanksgiving :) And turkey again tomorrow for the dinner at my in laws lol. I'm all about the stuffing though:haha:

No signs of labor yet, so ready for it to be here though. I want to meet our LO already!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I hate when a doctor rushes me. I felt that with my regular gyno. We are EOD. I'm not stressing yet that the opks are still light. I didn't O until cd 21 last cycle. 

We did a small turkey and ham then a bunch of sides. We had around 20 people at our house. I love big dinners.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly - I was sure she was coming yesterday lol. 
Hope you ladies all had a great Thanksgiving. Meeting DF's mom was great. She hugged me when we got there. She kept trying to feed me and asking if I was ok lol. I was stressed for nothing. There were so many people there!! We stayed all day. We didn't get home until 1am. 
As for my opks I'm still doing them and they are still positive but no smiley. I just don't understand it I mean it's not even a close call when deciding if it's positive that's why I'm confused!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I think EOD will work great :thumbup:

TTC - Fantastic to hear DF's mom was so wonderful! So happy that you had a great time with his family :) Maybe give your doctor a call about the opks and see what they think? I'm not sure if they can check anything in blood:shrug: I hope you get a smiley soon.

I kept hoping something would happen today with how I felt yesterday but it's been pretty mellow bh wise.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I'm so glad df's mom was so welcoming I hope it's a start to a great relationship for you all. I would give the docs a call they might want to do an u/s to see what's going on in there.

Dragonfly - maybe it's the calm before the storm :) when is your next appointment?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I could go for that :) We got some snow this morning and it looks lovely!! Next appointment isn't until Wednesday, if nothing's happened by then I hope they can at least do an internal and tell me where my cervix is looking.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonlfy- hope LO doesn't keep you waiting too much longer :)

TTC- I don't know what to tell you about OPKs, but I know some you are supposed to test with first morning urine, and some you aren't. Could that be it?

Lab- I really wish doctor's were better trained in dealing with patients. It's always so frustrating when you think a doctor is good, but just can't stand their bedside manner.

Leetie- hope dark, positive opks are in your near future.

AFM- We had a great Thanksgiving- we started with brie and then had turkey and stuffing and sides, and a grad student brought a korean beef dish (bulgogi) that was delicious. Altogether there were 6 of us plus the toddler. Wendy was pretty good with the toddler, but there were a couple of body slamming incidents when Wendy thought the little girl was as sturdy as the dogs she usually plays with. A little crying, but then she would always run back to play with Wendy, and when she was in her high chair, Wendy was licking her feet and she thought it was the funniest thing ever.

I'm guessing I'm about day 9 out of 29 or so day cycles. Tempted to use opks, but I've read that you can get false positives.

DH and I are going to do our thing. Odds are I won't get pregnant before early January, but if I do it was meant to be, and we'll deal with what we need to.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Glad you had a great Thanksgiving. I would skip the opks and just enjoy DH this cycle, keeping you both in my prayers and thoughts that you get your rainbow baby and things get sorted out:hugs:

afm: Not even a hint of a bh so far today! I think Amelia is in for the long haul and wont be coming out until the 15th or later.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I don't have much time to catch up, things are hectic. Just wanted to let you ladies know I did call the dr and she said that the dollar tree tests are more reliable than the digital ones and that I should count my positive dollar tree test as my positive. So tomorrow I go in for the progesterone test to see what the results say. I will pop in large if I have a chance. Hope things are great with all of u!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Glad you got some answers from your doctor! Fingers crossed your progesterone levels are great tomorrow:thumbup:

afm: Went to midwife today, my bp is slightly elevated but not enough to worry them. I mentioned how I feel more bh contractions than actual baby movement this week because I feel like I'm having bh all the time they suggested a NST so that will be tomorrow. And I get an ultrasound!:happydance: Can't wait to see her again


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm glad you had a nice Thanksgiving and that puppy did well with the toddler. Enjoy yourself this cycle.

Ttc - I hope you have a good number tomorrow! 

Dragonfly - Yay for u/s. I hope the nst goes well.

Lab - how are you doing?


Afm - Still waiting to O. I'm on cd 17. Opks have a line but it's still light.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly - I hope things went well today!
AFM - I'm so sad. My number dropped in half. Last month was 10.7 this cycle 5.25. I don't know what day I am tho. I don't know if it was too early, too late or on schedule. I hate being in limbo. I will call the dr tomorrow and see what happens next.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- that is so frustrating. Maybe your dates are off? I forget, do you temp? That might help to figure things out...

Dragonfly- hope you enjoyed your visit and saw your wiggly little girl.

Lab, leetie- hope you are doing well.

AFM- just got the results of the chromosomal tests and there were no abnormalities, which is good for future pregnancies. Still waiting on the other tests to see if there are any clues, but I'm pretty sure the clot was the problem. The doctor did say that it is rare to have such a bad clot twice, so once I rule out clotting disorders in January we'll be pretty confident to go forward.

In the meantime, we're practicing :) Being intimate with DH really has been wonderful and healing. I've had EWCM for the past few days now, so it looks like my body has gotten right back on track. It's hard to know which cycle day I'm on, but I guess AF should come in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - How are the opk lines looking, any darker?

TTC - Hope the doctor has some good news and answers for you, not sure about the number drop off.

Xan - Glad you got some good news and I hope it continues. Praying that clotting disorders are ruled out come January and you get the green light to go again:hugs:

afm: Seeing LO was amazing, I can't get over how we could see her hair and watch her blink. She really put on a show, she was sucking on her fingers, practicing breathing and hiccuping.:cloud9: She's measuring a bit big but they said to take it with a grain of salt because u/s measurements can be really off. Did more lab work because my bp was high yesterday but they came back "within normal range" and to be truthful I'm sick of hearing that because I don't feel normal and part of me is beginning to not trust my midwives because I keep complaining of how I feel but they say it's all normal. Where my bp was at during the u/s made an ob come in and ask a million questions, then call my midwife and discuss their thoughts. So for now it's just sit and wait to see what happens until my next appointment and I hate it. I just want LO to be here already.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - ugh limbo. Your days are most likely off I'm guessing early. I hope you doc will give you more insight. If your insurance covers the test could they do another one?

Xan - I hope and pray they get the clotting figured out for next time. I'm glad you and DH are having a great time practicing. 

Dragonfly - I hate when doctors dismiss things that you feel strongly about. Fx she comes soon and all is well.


Afm - line is starting to get darker. I got a positive cd 20 last cycle and that's tomorrow l. I'm hoping it's not any later.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - I don't temp. Since I sleep crazy hours and wake up at crazy hours it would just be a headache and not be helpful at all. Im glad the tests came back good maybe it was just a one time thing if everything comes back ok. Glad u and DH are enjoying each other again. 

Dragonfly - how exciting! So jealous but so happy for you!! It won't be long!! 

Lab - hope u are doing well! 

Leetie - I'm not sure if they will cover another one. But I'm definitely going to see. Glad your lines are getting darker. I'm so confused about the meds cuz why would they make us 0 even later than normal before the meds. Doesn't make much sense to me. 

AFM - I slept horrible I woke up feeling nauseous again today. Trying to patiently wait on the dr office to open. I'm not good with patience. I'm so afraid to see what she says, but hopefully I will have answers to ease my mind. If I go by when my boobs were hurting I was 8dpo, if I go by my 1st positive it was 13dpo. Ahhhh I'm tired of numbers lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Hoping that positive opk happens soon.

TTC - Numbers do stink. Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope the doctors office opens soon so that you can get some answers.


----------



## labgal

TTC - your O dates are probably just off. I know how frustrating it is, but try not to get down about the number! A higher number also doesn't mean a better chance of a bfp, so try to think of it that way. Ive heard of ladies with numbers in the 30s that didn't get bfp that cycle. Hang in there! Your two lines could be right around the corner! 

Leetie - I hope your bfp is around the corner! I know its frustrating for you too. I can't believe how difficult it is TTC, they make it seem so easy. It will all be worth it in the end. Are you having testing after O? Hopefully youre just getting a nice strong egg ready! I know I keep saying it but I o'd later second cycle too. 

Xan - I'm glad there were no abnormalities! I know you had said you have a blood disorder before. Are they going to be proactive in treating that while you TTC again? What do they do for that kind of thing? I'm glad you and dh connection is so strong, its wonderful you have each other to get through it! 

Dragonfly - I'm so jealous you got to see your lo! I want to like fake a problem just so we can see our little man, lol. Fwiw my bp went up a lot at my last appointment, and they seemed unconcerned. I have another appointment tomorrow so well see what it is then.. I read it does go up a bit toward the end but that doesn't mean they shouldn't take it seriously. I hope everything is okay, though! 

AFM, trudging on in week 35. Lo is a squirmy little guy. He's been pretty painful with his movements. I'm looking forward to being done. Work is so tiring.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- I hope you feel better soon. It's surprising they don't take your concerns more seriously, but do what you feel is right. You live with your body, after all.

Lab- Basically what I know I have is too high red blood cell count. Just before I got pregnant (actually 3 days after LMP) my hematocrit was just over 46% which is borderline high. Pregnancy actually drops your hematocrit, and with all the bleeding I was around 33%, which is borderline low. Sheesh, numbers, right?!? They are going to monitor my hematocrit, but it really shouldn't creep back up for a while. 

The clotting is another issue, I have a genetic predisposition to clotting that makes it 4-8 times more likely that I will develop a clot, but that risk is still really low. They are going to test for a few more issues, but in general they will probably just end up suggesting I take low-dose aspirin. If I get pregnant before the tests (I'm not holding off, what was meant to be will be) I will take the aspirin as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lab - I hope that your bp is back to normal tomorrow. I was surprised to get an ultrasound when I mentioned less movement, I knew an NST would happen but the u/s was a nice bonus!! Honestly I feel like I'm not noticing her move as much because I feel more bh than her actual movements. I was contracting the whole darn NST lol.

Happy 35 weeks!! He'll be running out of room very soon hehe. When is your last day at work? I remember you planned to work almost to the end?

Xan - Gosh so much of that is over my head, doesn't help that I'm tired lol. But I'm keeping you in my prayers that you'll be getting your rainbow baby soon and what ever must be done will be done. I've read of women taking Aspirin through pregnancy for blood things and being taken off closer to 3rd tri.

afm: midwife called me again and said that when she said all was normal it was just off my blood, the urine came back with enough protein I have to do a 24 hour catch. So gross lol. And she said they want to monitor me closer because there's enough flags that it has them concerned. Whew, so I feel loads better that they'll be watching. Depending on how the 24 hour pee catch goes I'll more than likely have to do another NST either at the end of this week or beginning of next.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope you hear from the doctors soon. I'm also impatient when waiting for things.

Lab - wow 35 weeks. It's amazing your still working I know a lot of women do but still. He will be here before you know it.

Xan - Hopefully the aspirin is the answer and that's all it takes.

Dragonfly - that's a bummer you have to do a 24 hr catch but im glad they are keeping a closer eye on you.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!
Dragonfly - praying things are ok but glad they are watching you!
Xan - yay for ewcm! Hopefully everything is back on track and u are on your way to the next bfp!! I'm a firm believer that everything happens right on time. 
Lab - that's actually what the nurse told me!! 
Leetie - hope the opks are dark!

AFM - I talked to the fertility nurse. She said since it is a 5 she's inclined to think either I tested too soon or too late. Comparing the 5 to the 1st test when I had a .9 I would say I do agree. I asked her If the fact that It's only a 5 mean that I'm not pregnant if I had taken the test too late she said definitely not because some women do have low progesterone in early pregnancy. Guess we will see. If AF hasn't found me I will test Monday. Keep your fingers crossed please and and few prayers would be helpful. Ohhhhhh and DF informed me we will be going to his mom's for Christmas. I wanted to ands him If she liked me but I we was afraid but I'm guessing she does since we and skew going over there again!! Yay!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- fingers and toes crossed!

Lab- hope the next few weeks go by quickly and LO gives you a rest with all that squiggling.

Leetie- hopefully lines are getting darker and O is right around the corner.

Dragonfly- glad they are taking your concerns seriously and keeping an eye on you. So close!!! I've done the 24 hour collection- at the time I was living in Boston and didn't have a car. I had to bring it with me in a cab- gross, but I figured it was better than the train.

I forget how normal all of these blood tests and terms get when you start watching your levels. It is complicated, and you'd think after 3 years they'd have some idea of what is going on. I hope they figure something out- the next step if they cannot is to do a bone marrow biopsy, and I'm really not looking forward to that!

AFM- having major O pains today- think they come at O or just after. They actually woke me up at 3 am. It's going to be a long Friday.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm glad the doctor agrees the numbers are off. Praying AF stays away. I would say DF's mom loves you if she is inviting you for Christmas. How could she not? :) 

Xan - I hope they figure out something and you don't have to do the bone marrow test. 


AFM - Still negative opk yesterdays looked lighter than the day before. I haven't done one yet today so hopefully its darker today. I hate Oing so late. I've a had a little bit of cm more than last cycle but not as much as I've had in the past so that makes me nervous but I'm just praying for a good strong egg.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- sorry, I missed that about Christmas. You're in!


----------



## labgal

Xan - are your blood issues tied to what you eat at all? One of my corworkers was telling me her son has some kind of rate condition where is red blood cells spike if he eats certain things, like fava beans and some other food items. She didn't know exactly what it was called, some letter/number combination. Is it something you can help with diet at all maybe? 

TTC - I'm keeping my fx for a bfp for you! That's so wonderful your FIL has invited you to Christmas! Seems like the door is wide open for you now! :hugs: 

How are the OPKs doing, sweetie leetie? I'm hoping for a christmas bfp for you! Is it getting cold over there yet? 

Dragonfly - I'm glad they are taking you seriously. How is the collecting going? lol. Hopefully everything gets cleared up for you...do they think it could be a general infection or pre-e? I know they'll often let you go to the end even if you have pre-e if it isn't that bad. I can't believe how close you are! 

My BP did go down, and is now back to low. I've been below normal basically my whole pregnancy, but I guess it's not as big of a concern if it's low rather than high. It just makes me pass out on random occasions...:sigh: My doctor really seems like she could give a shit less about anything, though. On thursday she asked DH and I if we were having a boy or a girl. She can't remember something that basic? Not even a quick scan of the chart? Luckily it was likely my last appointment with her, all the rest are with other docs. 
My last day is when I go in to labor, lol. I do have a note for reduced duty at work, though, which made my boss a grumpy gus. Just getting the FMLA paperwork in now. Baby was breakdancing on my cervix last night, kicking off some stellar BH. Ahhh... !


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm glad your BP is back down. I hope the rest of your doctors appointments are better with the other doctors. 

Afm - FF gave me dotted Crosshairs I really doubt them. I should discard today's temp because I took it an hour and a half later than what I normally do but I will see what tomorrow's looks like. My boobs are a little sore but if I did O I think it was either yesterday or the day before.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- Glad your BP is back down. My mom works in the emergency room and said that pregnant women usually have lower BP than normal.

I haven't noticed a change in my blood counts based on what I eat. I have a friend that has high blood counts for a different reason, and he has to be careful about what he eats. Mine just stay high over many months and go down only if I donate blood (or get pregnant).

Leetie- hope your temps go up and stay up. It may shift your cross-hairs and have them shift.

AFM- temps were high today, so along with the EWCM and O pains I guess I o'ed yesterday. On to the wait.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! I was very happy to hear I was welcomed back for Christmas.
Leetie - if u did O I hope you go some BD in there!! Fingers crossed! I REALLY hate opks lol.
Lab - glad the BP is back down. That really sucks about the doc being like that. I really did lol when u said LO was break dancing hahaha.
Xan - yay!! I'm hoping you are hopping right back on the bfp train!! Fingers crossed. 
Dragonfly - I hope you are MIA because LO has made her arrival!! Can't wait to find out. 

AFM - so yesterday I was going to come in but I held myself together, let me explain lol. So remember the story about my brother and wife? If not long story short they got pregnant lastbyear, my niece isn't even 1 yet (next month is her bday) they love with my parents and neither one work. So anyways they call me last night to tell me they think she's pregnant again. I was sad at first but I realize who am I to question God and His intentions. So I was prepared to hear the test results today. Her test was negative. They had originally called because she stopped nursing because her milk dried up on the 20th of November now her one boob is hurting and leaking and she had brown doscharge. Her dr said she was ovulating on the 25th and they had sex on the 24th. I told her to call the dr tomorrow because they can do a blood test and could possibly answer why her boob is hurting. Honestly, even tho they don't work and my daddy pays for everything they are great parents. They adore my niece. Their world revolves around her so that's the good thing if she does turn out to be pregnant. I guess we will know for sure soon but she's 12 dpo so I felt sure the test would show if she was. Now onto me. Tomorrow is 14 dpo from the last positive opk, 18dpo from the first positive opk. I had one wipe of brown spotting and some strange pain in my right ovary. I was going to test in the morning. I will decide in the morning if u should or not. Talk with you ladies again soon!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - if she isn't pregnant I hope the doctor can answer why her boob is doing that. I'm praying for a bfp for you soon.


Afm - my brother passed away unexpectedly yesterday morning. We are still waiting to hear if they found a cause yet. I spent all day with my mom and my older sister. He was 32. I haven't seen or talked to him in probably 8 years he was living down south and he moved home 3 weeks ago out of blue and was living with my mom but I never got a chance to see him. I loved my big brother and I hope you all will keep my family especially my mom in your thoughts and prayers.


As far as Ttc goes I still haven't O'd it's cd 24. I had a lot of cm yesterday but opk was still light. I will test again today.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh Leetie, I am so sorry to hear about your brother. I hope they can find out something that will give you and your family some closure.

TTC- hope they can find a cause for your SIL's pain. Maybe it's a plugged milk duct? As for you, dearie, 14 dpo is pretty long...


----------



## labgal

Ohh Leetie, I'm so sorry. That is so difficult. My heart goes out to you and your family. Sending you lots of :hugs: <3


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - my heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family. 

Afm - SIL talked to the dr, they told her to test again on Friday. Sorry I hadn't been back in. Monday I was traumatized and haven't gotten in touch with my Dr yet. My brown blood turned into black blood with the worst medicated weird smell. Definitely wasn't an AF smell. I was in a lot of pain. In the middle of the night it turned to red so yesterday I had tons of bleeding and clumps. I took a test to make sure I wasn't pregnant and have a miscarriage because that's why I was traumatized. It was negative. I've never had black blood before. I hope to speak to my Dr today.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I hope you are okay. Sending hugs and warm thoughts to you and your family.

TTC- that sounds odd. I hope the doctor can help.


----------



## labgal

TTC - try not to freak out too much about the black blood. I know that it is gross, but I have had that before. Typically on my longer anov cycles, not that it indicates that you didn't O or something. It's always good to check with your doc, but I wouldn't think it indicates a chemical pregnancy or a mc, because I had it without Oing! I hope the docs were of help to you. 

Xan - I hope you are relaxing and treating yourself well for the holidays. Are you taking charting casually this cycle? 

Leetie - still sending you massive :hugs: and I'm hoping you are doing ok, and your family as well. I hope you've gotten some answers in your brother's passing. 

I can't help but wonder if Dragonfly is quiet because she's having her LO! Can't wait to find out... 

AFM... Had to go in for an "emergency" doc appointment yesterday after I had a lot of fluid and was encouraged to call in to check and make sure that it was normal. They wanted to make sure that my water hadn't broken - which it didn't, but I did lose a bunch of my plug. Doc was able to feel the baby's head, and said that I am pretty well effaced and a little bit dilated, and basically that baby seems to be in position and in a good position. I've been in prodromal labor since 33 weeks, where I am getting real, painful (not BH) contractions, but they are completely irregular. Some days I'll get a few every hour, some days not any at all. They basically said I could go in to labor tomorrow, or in 3 weeks. Or late. And so the fun begins... At this point, though, if I do go in to labor they aren't going to do anything to stop it as I'll be classed term on Monday.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm sorry the blood scared you. I hope the doc can ease your mind.

Lab - I'm on baby watch for you! 


Thank you ladies. I'm doing OK it's my mom I worry about. She seems be doing ok. We still haven't found out the cause we are waiting on the tox screen. But the autopsy showed he already had emphysema and would of had a terrible battle with it. There won't be a funeral or viewing do to cost. He was in the army but the only way they would pay for it is if he was buried in a certain county that I'm not even sure where it is and my mom doesn't want him far so he will be cremated. But there will be a sort of celebration of his life Monday for friends and family.


As for Ttc - cd 26 and still no O. I'm pretty certain I won't this cycle my opks are completely negative. I'm just ready for this month to be over.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- I'm sorry you had a scare, but yay for term on Monday! I guess we'll be baby watching for you from now on :)

Leetie- that stinks that they won't pay for a funeral after serving his country. But a celebration of his life sounds good. I'm glad you are coping well, and that your mother seems to be okay. Keeping your family in my thoughts.

I'm sorry you didn't O this cycle. Maybe the stress had something to do with it?

AFM- I have been temping this cycle. As weird as it sounds, I really like temping. I even took my temps well into my first trimester. It's just a way for me to keep track of what's going on when there is so much out of my control. According to all signs, I'm about 6 dpo, hunkering down for the rest of the 8-9 day wait.

I had to take the puppy in for spaying yesterday. It really broke my heart, I woke up at 3 and kept taking her for walks, encouraging her to run around. She kept bringing me her food dish, but I couldn't feed her. Well, I picked her up around 5 yesterday and she is doing incredibly well. She even jumped up on the bed, even though she's not supposed to (naughty puppy :blush:).

On the job front, things are tough, but I finally got a bite, and it's a great university. They've narrowed it down from almost 200 candidates to the top 10, and I made the cut! Now they are deciding on the 3 or 4 people to invite. So keep your fingers crossed, ladies. It's in the middle of nowhere but 2 hours from Boston, so the best middle of nowhere as far as I'm concerned. I can't help but think that I'm glad I won't be 6-7 months pregnant if I get an interview. Is that wrong?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Thank you. I'm sure the stress didn't help this cycle. 

That's so awesome your in the final round for interviews out of 200 people. Fx you get it. I don't think it's wrong to feel that way your excited for this opportunity and I'm glad you have something to look forward to.


----------



## labgal

That is great, xan! I don't think it is selfish or wrong to feel excited - you deserve something to look forward to, and to see your hard work pay off! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Goodness ladies I am *BEHIND*! It's going to take me a day or two to completely catch up.

Lab - Yikes about your scare, glad that you'll be full term on Monday! Getting really excited to her about your meeting your LO!

Xan - I think its great to be excited. Poor puppy getting spayed, when we did ours he was so out of it he kept falling over.

Leetie - My heart goes out to you and your family, I'm so sorry for your loss. You're in my prayers for healing and strength <3

TTC - How did the dr go? That does sound scary! Glad the black cleared up and that it went back to red.

afm: Amelia Marie arrived on the 6th :) I did have pre-e and it was developing quickly, I was admitted Thursday night, induced Friday morning but didn't deliver until Saturday morning at 5:37! They had to use the vacuum to get her out because she went into distress and it was terrifying but once I heard her cry I cried with joy and she's doing great :) 7 pounds & 6 oz, 21 inches long. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 91.7 KB
Views: 6









4.jpg
File size: 100.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leetie13

Oh Dragonfly she is absolutely perfect. I'm so happy for you and DH! Enjoy your little princess!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly, Amelia is beautiful!!! Glad that you and baby are well, and that you are busy getting to know each other :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly - awwww she is absolutely beautiful!! I just knew that's why u were quiet. I'm so happy that u and baby Amelia are doing good. 

Xan- I don't think it's wrong at all!! You did everything right and now God has blessed you with something else wonderful. I've always been a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Keeping my fingers crossed for u. 

Lab - I'm glad the scare wasn't nothing serious. I have a feeling LO will be here before Christmas! However remember I was wrong about Amelia coming on Thanksgiving lol. 

Leetie - I'm sorry that u still have no positive opk. I really hate them lol. I don't remember exactly but wasn't there a chance that u missed the surge? Maybe It's Just happening later. Lab had said hers came later with either double dose or starting it sooner, I don't remember which one. 

AFM - I'm on day 3 of the meds. They finally called back and said the black blood was no concern and that the smell was most likely due to the clomid. Which makes sense. So I discusses starting the meds on day 3 with her. She said I could start on day 3 but she had to warn me the chances of multiples is great. I've decided I'm OK with that. I will take whatever God has in store for me. So I started on cd3 and I'm on day 3. Surprisingly no craziness this month. A little emotional but other than that I'm ok. O'ing on Christmas would be great lol. Speaking of everything happens for a reason, I got a replacement phone yesterday and apparently forgot to set my alarm to wake up in time to take my meds. Luckily the dogs barking woke me up just in time lol. Craziness!


----------



## labgal

Awww Dragonfly... I knew that you were having your LO! I've been waiting for baby pictures I'm sorry you had the pre-e, but so happy you are both safe and well! She is gorgeous! I feel lucky to have been able to share your journey with you! 

TTC - fx this cycle goes well for you! I'm glad your emotions aren't too bad yet :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you ladies! We're definitely having some new experiences, poor DH got projectile pooped on... Thankfully all we could do was laugh while cleaning the mess together. He's home until the 16th, I'm nervous about him going back to work, but we'll manage. Just means he'll need double snuggles when he gets home.

TTC - multiples would be something! Glad you're not feeling too many ill effects this time.

Lab - it really has been some journey! I can't wait till all of us here have our LO's and are sharing baby stories :)


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx this cycle is it. Multiples would be crazy but so fun.

Dragonfly - that's nice DH gets some time off to be pooped on lol I bet it was funny. Mine would probably throw up :haha: I can't wait until we are all sharing our own baby stories too.

Xan & Lab hope you ladies are well.


I did my progesterone test today cd 29 I probably won't have the results until monday but I'm pretty sure I didn't O according to my temps.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!
Leetie - crossing my fingers that u did O. 

I finished the meds yesterday. I'm on cd8 and have high hopes this will be our month!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Have you gotten your test results back? I hope you O'd even though your temps don't show it.

TTC - Fingers and toes are crossed!

afm: Today's DHs first day back at work. Literally counting down to when his shift is over, but so far we're doing fine. Still a little scary being home alone with a newborn lol


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- wow, you are strong going it alone so early!

TTC- fx'ed :)

Leetie, any answers?

Lab, are you there...?

AFM- AF found me earlier than I was expecting and for a while I thought I was having implantation bleeding. But it's definitely AF and my temps have dropped. Onto a new, clean cycle. This is better because now I can see the hematologist and get some answers :)


----------



## labgal

Leetie - I hope you and your family are doing OK. Did you get your bloods back to see if you O'd? 

TTC - I have my fx this is your month! How is your dad doing? Are you traveling to see df family? 

Xan - Its good you got an AF this cycle, I know things can get really whacky sometimes as far as Oing is concerned - shows your body is getting back on track :hugs: I hope the hematologist goes well! Keep us updated! 

Dragonfly - oh my goodness, home alone with the little one! I'm scared of that, too. We don't know how many days they'll give DH once lo is born, probably only a couple :-/ how is your sweet baby girl doing? Letting you sleep at all? You're bfing, right? How's that going? 

AFM, I'm still here. My doc ordered light duty at work but HR are morons and can't figure out what that means, so I've been home for a couple of days since they've said they can't have me working without knowing specific restrictions - which seems kind of stupid to me, but I'm glad to have the time off to get stuff done and set up before lo arrives. That and it seems like my body is starting to do the labor clear out - going to the bathroom a lot :cry: so I'd rather be at home... Ugh. Have an appointment on Thursday.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - did you start opks yet?

Xan - I hope the hematologist gives you some answers.

Dragonfly - how did your day alone go? 

Lab - that's strange they don't know what light duty is but it's good your home for bathroom breaks. 

Afm - I'm doing good we had the celebration of life thing for my brother yesterday. It went well and my mom seems to be doing ok. I haven't got the results yet I'm going to call tomorrow. I had some spotting yesterday and the day before not very much and I keep passing little clots. So I'm just waiting for AF to fully arrive. I want to set up an appointment with my doctor to see what we should do next if he wants to try a higher dose or something.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Happy to hear that it's onto a clean cycle and you'll be getting more answers throughout it :)

Lab - Sorry that work is being difficult, but I hope the time off you're having that you're getting rest. Hope your appointment goes well Thursday! Sounds like the prelabor clean up, my body serious was mad and clearing up. When I was in labor I had 5 bm in a row, it was intense.

Leetie - Glad to hear you're doing good :hugs: 

afm: First day alone I didn't do it alone:haha: I went to my in laws to catch up on laundry, we've been behind since I was on bed rest at 36 weeks:dohh: Then when DH got home from work we had dinner with them. Today was more of a day alone. There were a few huge meltdowns, one when DH called on his lunch to check on me so he called his dad and he came to hang out with me and take baby while I took a long shower and caught up with dishes. 

I think we've moved onto cluster feeding, or something. Little miss wants to just eat all night long, and have tiny naps through the day. Hoping that it's a growth spurt and we get back to going a couple hours between feeds because I'm beat:sleep:


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I'm glad your in laws are around and able to help. Never feel bad for asking for help either this is a big adjustment and if you need help there is no shame in that. I hope Amelia gets back on schedule so you can get a little sleep.


Afm - AF is here. I talked to the doctors office and first she said I would probably have to move onto clomid plus iui but she had to talk to the doctor first but when she called back she said he wants to try 2 more cycles just medicated but increased to 150. I'm kind of glad it's just being increased because the iui cycle is 2135 dollars. We aren't doing anything this cycle with Christmas coming up I don't want to spend the money. So we will see what next cycle looks like.

How is everyone else. Any one ready for Christmas? We went shopping for the first time yesterday. Got all but one of the nieces and nephews done. We should be able to finish the rest this weekend we are kind of running out of time. We have 11 months to prepare for December and it always sneaks up on us :haha:


----------



## Leetie13

I forgot to mention my progesterone level was 0. Bummer but I knew it would be. I was going to take this cycle off temping but it will drive me more crazy not knowing. I won't be doing opks unless I get some signs of O or something.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I'm sorry you didn't O this cycle, but hopefully with the holidays and a little R&R you'll be back on track when you get back to the doctor's. I think DH and I will also consider IUI starting in March or so.

Dragonfly- hope Amelia settles down and lets you rest.

TTC- glad things are back to normal and the black bleeding has stopped

Lab- HR is the worst, but glad you are enjoying time to yourself. Soon it will be just a pleasant memory!

AFM- We're done with shopping, except I need to get DH a present. We decided to get new cell phones for each other, but to get small presents for each other to open on Christmas. I just hope what I get arrives on time...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - I'm sorry that you didn't O this cycle. Glad to hear that you'll try another round of clomid before IUI since it is very expensive. Praying that the Clomid is all you'll need:hugs:

afm: We had a better day today, I only cried twice lol. We napped together for a short bit and while she had her second nap after a feed I managed to do the dishes and start chili in the croc pot! Tonight while I was feeding her she started coughing and it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Heyyyy ladies!!
As you all know things are crazy lol. I was hoping things would be calm this year but not so much lol. 
Leetie - I'm sorry u didn't O. :( I'm glad they are going to have you do 2 more rounds. So u aren't doing them this month? I didn't think we were supposed to break up the continued sequence so that's why I'm asking. 

Lab - sounds like they are brilliant lol. Glad u are able to prepare for LO. 

Dragonfly - awwww. It will get easier I'm sure. 

Xan - I'm glad u are starting a fresh clean new cycle and hopefully get sounds me answers. 

AFM - Not sure if I shared but we will be going to DF's family again for Christmas and probably new years eve too. I can tell these meds are making me way more emotional than normal. I'm crying over everything, I just sit and think about random stuff. And the dreams are crazy. I wake up thinking that was crazy but I don't remember the dream haha. I'm on Cd10. I took the meds days 3-7. What is everyone's opinion on just every other day bd? Just curious because I'm hoping and praying this is the cycle. Wondering if every other day wasn't enough last month. Totally off subject I'm so sad that Christmas ifs coming so fast. I really love Christmas. All the aspects of Christmas makes me happy. More this year than normal. This is the first year we will actually be together on Christmas. I've met his family. I just feel so happy and content. Tomorrow I'm volunteering to help with babies during a church meeting for moms. I'm so excited and so nervous. Wish me luck. Big hugs and lots of love to all of you.


----------



## labgal

Blah, leetie - I'm sorry you didn't O. I guess it is better that you temped and knew ahead of time so you were more prepared for the docs to tell you that. I hope that the 150 cycles will give you a nice strong O. In response to TTC's confusion over not doing a cycle - I haven't heard that you have to do them in a row, and sometimes taking a break can be beneficial. I've heard of many people conceiving on break cycles off meds. Hopefully that's you, sweetie leetie! 

Xan - we got each other new phones, too! Hehe. I have some stuff on order too, but for my dad, that I hope comes in time...
Are you still charting?
Aww dragonfly, I'm sure your hormones are going crazy, too. How are you handling the anxiety? I'm sure you are doing such an awesome job as a new mom! I demand a few more pictures of your sweet little lady :)

TTC - we EOD bd both clomid cycles, though on bfp cycle we threw in a couple extra for good measure when I got a positive digi opk. I'd certainly say a few more wouldn't hurt esp during your fertile window. You guys could probably use the mixup anyway. Maybe a good time of year to let go and just be intimate when you guys feel like it? :) 


AFM, had my appointment today. Doc said that my cervix is ripe and has moved from a posterior position to an anterior one, which apparently is good, and the cause of my unfortunate number of bm. the baby is low and lined up. Cervix is also very soft and a bit more dilated, but she said the position is actually more important. She called it "lots of progress" and said lo could be an Xmas baby, and she really thinks he will be here within a couple of weeks - not likely to be late. Im trying to just be prepared for anything and relax...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - ooo new phones. We just got new ones a few months ago. I got DH a portable Bluetooth bose speaker. It's the only thing I know he really wanted.

Dragonfly - I'm glad you had a better day. 

Ttc - I never heard that skipping a cycle is bad. They didn't say anything when I told them anyway. that's so great you will all be together for Christmas. I hope your side effects ease up. Have fun with the babies


lab - eek that's so exciting. It would be so crazy if he decided to come before Christmas!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks for letting me know about being able to break up a cycle. I really thought they said I would have to be consistent. That's why I didn't go to GA because of the meds and needing to bd when ovulating. Oh well. Everything happens for a reason. 

Lab - Yay for a Christmas baby!! 

AFM- today went great. All the crying babies wanted to come to me. It was so cute. There was 3 other women there but I just had a lap full lol. It was so much fun. Can't wait to do it again. I have a lot of pics but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post them since they are other people's children.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- baby must be trying to cooperate, making sure you have time together after the holidays. Nice baby!

Dragonfly- you're doing great with having the baby to yourself! I know plenty of women who had a hard time when husbands/boyfriends ran out of parental leave. It is good that you have family near by, and if it gets too much, we're always here :hugs:

TTC- that is really a sweet image. Hopefully karma plus babies will be the magic touch this cycle.

Leetie, looks like we're TTC'ing together this cycle. Good luck to us.

AFM- I am definitely temping, I find it reassuring. I keep trying to get my temps on here, but so far failing. Will try again.


----------



## xanzaba

Christmas is fast approaching- Lab, how's baby?


----------



## labgal

Still in there! I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I had a lot of contractions yesterday and throughout the night, but they didn't get regular enough for me to go in. I haven't had as many today, just trying to think of it as my body getting ready no matter what! 

I see your chart is up :) how are you doing? 

And how is everyone for that matter? Gearing up for Christmas? We are staying in, my parents are coming over for dinner and things.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - we are cycle buddies! I forget, when is your hematologist appointment? 

Lab - Sounds like your body is doing what it's supposed to. He will be here soon!

Afm - Trying to finish up our last minute Christmas shopping. The mall is so busy and the traffic sucks but that's what we get lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Merry Christmas Eve ladies!!! 
Lab - glad your body is gearing up for baby, how exciting. 
Leetie - where are you in your cycle? 
Dragonfly - I hope little miss is doing well.
Xan - hope you are doing well. 

AFM - I'm on cd 17. My opks are getting darker. Hopefully it won't be long. I think I'm getting sick and I have so much to do. There's no time to get sick!! In case I don't get a chance to come around later I hope you all have a Merry Christmas or Happy holidays if you don't celebrate. Big hugs and lots of love to all of you!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I am on cycle day 8. I hope your not getting sick! Fx opk turns positive soon!


Merry Christmas Ladies! I hope everyone has a safe and blessed Holiday! 



I think I have mentioned before that my husband is a lot older than me and his daughter is 6 months older than I am. But we are really close. Well I just found out I'm going to be a grandma :haha: I know it's really funny and strange but I love it! Not a huge fan of her boyfriend but it is what it is. DH cried when she told him. He is so excited. Now if I could just get pregnant already her baby can play with its younger aunt or uncle :haha:


----------



## labgal

Merry Christmas everyone :) 

TTC I hope you don't get sick! Make sure to get rest and keep hydrated! 

Leetie - congrats on being a grandma! Lol. I could be too, if DHs son had a child. My dh is 16 years older than I am. His son is a few years younger than I am, I think by four or five years. 

I'm hoping you o this cycle even without meds!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - how fun!! That's going to be interesting but definitely fun!! Fx you O this cycle.

Lab - is it baby time yet?? 

AFM - I'm feeling better. I think I just wore myself down too much. I had a complete dizzy spell in the middle of the night yesterday (4am Christmas morning) I was sure I was going to pass out. DF made me sit down and stop cooking. The crazy thing is I was pushing myself and we aren't even having Christmas dinner until today (26th). I had a great time with his family for Christmas, it was a little strange to be eating gumbo for Christmas but that's their tradition. We will have ham and turkey with all the extras today. Yay! I'm on cd19. Opk was almost there last night but not quite yet. It's 3:30am. I'm headed to bed so I can wake up and cook ahhhh. Hope u all had a great Christmas.


----------



## xanzaba

Merry belated Christmas everyone.

Leetie- yay for grandbaby, and hope your bump is on the way. It would be great to have them close in age.

TTC- glad you are feeling better! That sounds like a wonderful Christmas :)

Lab- we're here waiting with you.

AFM- Monday/Tuesday I had the worst stomach flu, and we had to postpone our trip a day. Poor DH was all rearing to be on vacation. But we had a great road trip and arrived for Christmas. My niece loved all the presents- she's 3 so this is her first real Christmas.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I hope I O too this cycle. If I don't I at least hope I don't have a super long cycle like normal. How are you feeling any more contractions? 

Ttc - I'm glad you had a nice Christmas with DF's family. I don't know what gumbo is I have heard of it but having something different for dinner would be fun. Fx opk is blazing today.

Xan - That's terrible you were so sick. I hope your all better now. I bet your niece did love her presents 3 is a fun age for holidays. I have so many great nieces and nephews that are 4 and under its a lot of fun.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies. I was so overwhelmed and emotional when Christmas went great. I wasn't with my family but it was great being with people that I never thought would like me. I have no words to describe that feeling. 

Leetie- gumbo is sooooo good. Spicy but yummy. She made hers with sausage, pork, chicken, okra, tomatoes, onions, it's like a really thick, chunky soup. I've always wanted to make gumbo. It's something I've never tried to make. 

Xan- sorry plans got delayed but glad y'all made it!!

Lab - I have a feeling u have been MIA because baby is here!!! Thinking of you!

Dragonfly - I hope u and your little family had a great Christmas. 

AFM- it's ovulating time!! I'm leaking lol. I know it's coming tomorrow. I'm worried that I drank too much before taking the test and it could've been positive today. We've bd'd for the last 3 days and we will tomorrow too! Hopefully the extra bd'ing will get us a bfp for the new year!! It makes me excited just thinking about it. I'm keeping u ladies in my thoughts and prayers, hoping we will all see those pretty double lines early in the new year!! I'm headed to bed now. I just wanted to come say hey!


----------



## labgal

Xan - I hope you have recovered from your flu! That is so awful :( I love seeing little kids around christmas, they get so excited! It's adorable. I'm glad your niece loved her things. 

Leetie - I'm still not great at reading charts... but you had a dip! Do you think you O'd early maybe? 

TTC - Yay for O! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll get a new year BFP! 

AFM, I'm still around. LO is a mommy's boy already, he doesn't want to leave! I've had some contractions every day for 2-3 hours but they never get really regular or strong enough for me to say this is it. I had some spotting on friday night that I hoped was my show, but also nothing. I'm 39 weeks, so my doctor is going to do a sweep on wednesday if he's not here. I'm starting to get kind of discouraged and feeling like he's going to have to be induced. The thought of induction scares me. They talked about it last appointment, so I guess I'll get more info on it Wednesday.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for O! I hope you catch that egg!

Lab - I don't think it was an O dip just a weird temp. I'm praying your little one makes an appearance soon and you won't have to be induced.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - awwww man! I felt sure LO had came. I'm hoping inducing is not necessary!!

Leetie - what day are you on now? Getting close to O?

AFM - I got my smiley last night. DF was gone to work but I attacked him this morning hahaha. We didn't bd yesterday at all :( my smiley is gone but the lines on the digital are still really strong identical to last night's. I know they say the lines don't matter but I still look lol. I did a dollar tree one too and it's a definite instant positive still so I will attack DF when he wakes up this evening and hope that's enough. Fingers crossed and praying!!


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- hopefully baby-boy-o is just preparing in advance, and you won't have to be induced.

TTC- yay for O! Hopefully all that bedding will be for a good reason.

Leetie- I'm in the same boat. Temps all over the place with traveling (warm weather, sleeping in) and wine. For some reason red wine always makes my temps shoot up.

AFM- I think the stomach flu delayed my O. CD 15 and no O pains at all. Yesterday I had EWCM and I had my sights set on DH for a couple of days. Let's hope all that bd'ing comes in handy :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Fx'd for u Xan!!


----------



## labgal

Sickness can def delay O. I hope you are feeling normal again, Xan. 

TTC - keeping my fx for you. 

Leetie - you and Xan have such similar charts this month. It's crazy. Have any New Years plans? 

I wonder how Dragonfly is doing with her LO... 

I had an appointment today. Nothing much has changed. Still dilated 1-2, baby still engaged, still 50% effaced. My bp is great, LO HR is good. I got nervous about the sweep at the last minute so I am going to have it done on Monday to give him a little more time to come on his own. I'm 39+3 now, I'll be 40+1 on Monday. It just makes sense to me to wait until his due date. If he doesn't come by a week from Monday they'll do US and schedule induction sometime during the week of the 12th. Come on, little man!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been quiet. Amelia is doing fantastic, she's up to 8 lbs 2 oz at her last appointment. I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! DH's family always gets nutty during the holidays so I never got onto a computer until now! Whew. LO keeps me busy, think she's going through a growth spurt because she's feeding all weird today and refuses to be put down. Its tough because DH is super sick right now so he cant help with her and most friends/family in the area are out of town so I can't call anyone. But we're making it.

Lab - I hope your LO shows up soon so you don't have to be induced!! I know lots of people who have had sweeps work :thumbup: And it sounds like your body is prepping for labor so I pray the sweep works out!

Xan - Fingers are crossed! O can definitely set back O:)

Leetie - I hope your chart gives you an O date soon!

TTC - Fingers crossed and hope the attacking..... I mean bd'ing... went well:winkwink:


----------



## xanzaba

Happy New Year ladies.

Dragonfly- you're a pro! Hope Amelia gives you some rest and that DH feels better soon.

Lab- I bet the little guy is just settling down and will be here any day. I can't believe that Monday is his due date! 

The stomach flu was sudden and horrible, but it left just as quickly. Feeling 100% normal again.

AFM- DH and I lamed out on New Years. Neither of us can ever stay awake until midnight, and we really just wanted to cuddle indoors with the puppy, where it is warm. We got some more, um, cuddling in last night. Still no real signs of O yet, so we're doing what we can, just in case :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm glad your feeling better stomach bugs suck. Cuddling with puppy sounds better than staying up for the ball anyway. Fx you O soon.

Dragonfly - Sounds like your doing a great job. I hope DH gets better soon so you can have a little break.

Lab - praying little one comes soon! You must be so anxious to meet him already.

Ttc - I hope your fiancé attacks pay off :)


Afm - temps are all over the place. No sign O is anywhere near just kind of going with the flow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - he's comfy in there. He's waiting till the last possible minute lol. 

Dragonfly - awwww totally understandable. Glad things are going well. I have no doubt u can handle it! Hope DH feels better soon. 

Xan - yayyyy for ummmm cuddling lol. Hope O finds you soon!!

Leetie - ahhhh hope O finds you soon. What cd are you on? 

AFM - I'm 5 dpo. I have to call the Dr tomorrow to see when to go take my progesterone test. DF and I stayed in too. I made lots of snacks. Do any of you have any new years traditions? Me, I took the tree down on the 31st (out with the old, in with the new) today no washing clothes or sweeping. We ate cabbage for wealth in the new year and black eyed peas for luck. I know some people think it's craziness but we always have cabbage and black eyed peas every year all my life. Hope you all had a great new years! One of my reps in my jewelry business had her baby 6 weeks early but she's doing well. I think it's pretty cool to have a new years birthday!! More good news I got a certificate in the mail congratulating me on making Director status with my business. (It means u have 3 personally sponsored reps below you) I actually have 4 and a few more want to sign up. So exciting. I think this will be my year!! .


----------



## labgal

I hope everyone had a grand new year :) 

Dragonfly, great to hear that Amelia is doing well! Sounds like you two are really bonding, so sweet! I hope your dh is feeling better.

Leetie - doesn't look like you've o yet, but I know you are being relaxed this cycle which is good. Hopefully you and DH have gotten some nice snuggles and you time in over the holidays. 

Xan - sounds like a wonderful new years! Its funny how holidays can just become a day where you're like... Ahhh... We get to spend some time together! Rather than "where's the party"? 

TTC - congrats on your business! Your new years traditions sound quite nice :) did you go in to take your test yet? 

AFM, little man is on borrowed time now. I had my membrane sweep this morning at 9. It went ok, it was mostly uncomfortable, not really painful. Hsg was worse when I had that done. I had a lot of bleeding a couple hours later that kind of freaked me out, big red clots of blood that soaked through the pad the ob gave me, but now I'm just spotting. Baby moving around fine so it seems like it was just my "bloody show" , but I'm monitoring. Here's hoping I'm in labor within 48 hours. Next week I'll have to have ultrasounds and tests to male sure the placenta is still working and fluid levels are good, and they'll schedule induction for 17th latest I believe.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - We always have sauerkraut on new years day. When is your progesterone test?

Lab - I hope it happens soon. I'm glad the sweep wasn't painful.

Xan & Dragonfly hope you ladies are well.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - I would freak too. I'm a worrier anyway and that would be horrible ahhhh. I hope it's almost baby time!!

Leetie - how are things going??

AFM - I did my test yesterday. I had been getting same day results so I was thinking the worst when still no results today. I finally called and it was because the Dr isn't in but the fertility nurse called back with results 25.62!!!! Yayyyy! I was so relieved. Now to wait to test, seriously who am I kidding. Y'all know I tested already lol. Negative but I'm only 9dpo. Fingers crossed and praying that it's so high because there's a LO forming in there!! I'm just excited that the number was high. She was very excited and happy with that number. Above 10 means u ovulated.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's an awesome number! Fx you get your bfp soon.

Afm - FF gave me dotted crosshairs. I really doubt them but I guess we will see what tomorrow's temps look like.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- way to O!

Leetie, hope that fertility friend knows best :)

Lab, Dragonfly, hope the babies aren't giving you grief.

AFM- out of town for work, and somehow I got myself so overwhelmed I didn't realize that I'm 5 dpo. I missed the puppy's first day seeing snow :( On the other side, I missed the snow and freezing temps. Glass half full!

It's great being here and catching up with friends/co-workers. But every once in a while I run into someone I told about the pregnancy and have to explain what happened, and that's a bit awkward, especially in work settings. It's getting to the point that it seems like it was a dream, not something that actually happened. Oh well, maybe the next time I see them I'll be as big as a house and no explanations will be necessary.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yayyy for cross hairs Leetie! Hopefully it's right. Crossing fingers for u!!

Xan - love your way of seeing things hehe. I'm sorry things are awkward but I'm sure it's just a matter of time before you are pregnant again. Fingers crossed for you!!

AFM - thanks ladies! Hope that's a good enough number to be the beginning of a sticky bean. Test still bfn but hopefully that's because I'm 10dpo. I won't be bummed unless I hit 12dpo and still negative :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hey ladies!
I just came to vent so I can say it and feel better lol. 
So a close friend told me that her Dr is starting her on clomid today. Now I'm excited to have someone to discuss it with in real life ya know BUT here I sit having a pity party. A part of me is so worried she will get lucky first try and here I am cycle 4 ugh. I tried to convince myself I only feel like that cuz I know she's drinking and popping pills as well as doing an occasional drug but even if that weren't the case I think I would still be feeling selfish. I don't know maybe I'm just emotional. I will take a test when I wake up. It will be 11 dpo so hopefully I will have a positive test and all these feelings will go away so I can support and help my friend instead of being selfish having my own pity party. Thanks for listening. I'm Headed To bed. Night.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- :hugs: I understand your frustration- this roller coaster can test the best of us! But if she's starting clomid, then she's struggling too. I hope she stops the drinking and pill popping, for her sake and the baby's.

Anyway, I'm sure soon you'll be glowing, and that will inspire her to clean up her ways :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - thanks for that Xan. It could be that the roller coaster of not being able to get pregnant has led to that. She's never expressed that but I don't know her struggle. Hopefully she will clean up her act and we can go thru this together, supporting one another.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm sorry your feeling that way but it is natural. There are so many people around me right now that are pregnant and no one understands at all what we go through on a monthly basis. But I try my best to be happy for them. I hope you get your bfp soon and you can help and guide your friend to better herself.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - thanks! People really don't have any idea of this struggle unless they have experienced it. How are things coming on ovulation?? 

AFM - I'm on 12dpo. Still bfn :( this is my normal af date but I think since starting clomid is has been 13 or 14 dpo. I can't remember and I'm mobile so I will have to check the computer later. Can't ever remember my login info, thank goodness the computer saves it lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Heyyyy ladies! 
How is everyone doing?? I thought sure af would be here today (14dpo) and thankfully she hasn't showed. Praying she stays away. I took a test and I can see a line especially when it's inverted. I think my mind is playing tricks. I will test again tonight or in the morning if she hasn't arrived. Please keep your fingers crossed!! Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx and praying this is it! 


Afm - According to FF I'm 7 dpo even though I'm not 100% sure I O'd but we will see what happens. If this cycle is a bust I don't think I will be able to get clomid for the next cycle DH hasn't had much work the last month so I will probably have to wait until February. Kind of bummed but it is what it is.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie! I have my Fx for you! How much is clomid for you? My insurance doesn't pay for it so my double dose is $18. Hopefully this is your month too and none of that will even matter!!! 

AFM - I'm constantly running to the bathroom to check for AF lol. Here's my tests. I put them on countdown to pregnancy and it's unanimous I have line eyes lol.
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-11_09.19.38.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2015-01-11-09-00-13-1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- hopefully that is a line and it will get stronger over the next day or two. Beta levels double every two days, so... Fxed!

Leetie- I'm sorry that you'll have to wait, but when it happens it will happen. I'm sure you'll have a bump in your future, and it will be all the more sweet :)

Lab-t0 + 6 days. Is that why you are so quiet?!?

AFM- last day out of town, and my temps have been a bit erratic. I've had a sore throat the past 2 days and keep waking up early. But yesterday I had the most vivid dream, which reminded me of when I was pregnant, woke up with my fists clenched, and I've been a bit short of breath. Hoping these are weird and wonderful signs, but we'll see!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Xan!! I'm hoping so too. Don't wanna get my hopes up but I sure am praying often!! Fx'd for you hun! When do u test? Yeah I'm guessing Lab is MIA because she's wrapped of with a new bundle of joy!! Hope Dragonfly is doing well too!!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope your dream is a sign and also that the sore throat gets better.

Ttc - I think I see a hint of a line I hope it gets darker! The clomid isn't the problem it cost the same as yours. My doctor makes me get u/s and blood work at the beginning of every cycle and that cost $700.

I was just thinking the same thing about Lab!


I have some bad news, my step daughter miscarried. DH is really sad. She is doing ok she knows that it's more common than people realize and she has hope that she will get pregnant again soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I am so sorry to hear about your step-daughter. I hope she has some time to heal and gets her rainbow baby soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I pray that she gets pregnant again soon. I've read numerous places that after a miscarriage u are highly likely to get pregnant again immediately. And wow! I don't have to do any of that. I take an hpt to double check for pregnancy and if I am unsure then I go in for a blood test. Maybe u could see if you could not do that this cycle due to not have the money?!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I'm officially a day late! Not getting my hopes up too high but I'm excited! We will see if my visitor shows up tomorrow. If she isn't here when I wake up I will test again. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Ladies. She loved it when I told her that a baby after a miscarriage is called a rainbow baby.


Ttc - Eeek I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## labgal

Hey ladies, 

No. No baby yet. 41+1 and my doctor called out sick today when I was suppose to have u/s to check on baby's fluid levels and things. I haven't been on because I'm just tired of being pregnant and depressed. I can't walk without pain, and I'm still working. Today I've just been crying all day. I think my induction will be Sunday, but I don't know, because they were suppose to schedule it today with my doctor. 


TTC - I don't see anything there but I really hope it gets darker! It's hard to tell in pics sometimes. Make sure to hold your pee! lol. Keep us updated. 

Xan - I hope you feel better. Colds going around here, too. 

Leetie - so sorry about your niece. I love the term rainbow baby, too. Wishing her a quick recovery and a fast bfp and healthy baby.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- :hugs: He'll be here before you know it. It's funny that this whole processes is one reason to be impatient after another. First you want to get pregnant, then you want to be done being pregnant.

Leetie- I had such a crazy feeling when I saw your chart and the uptick. Fxed that this is it!!! 

TTC- have you POAS?

AFM- had a crazy thing happen- we published a research paper that is coming out this week, and the media relations from my university want to put out a press release! So exciting, I've never had this happen before.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - wow. I'm so sorry u are in such pain. Hopefully they can schedule u tomorrow for this weekend. I pray it happens soon. Big hugs.

Xan - your chart looks great. I don't look at charts normally because I never figured them out but it looks like you might have had an implantation dip. Ahhhh fx'd. How exciting about being published and the press release! 

Leetie - I never knew it was called a rainbow baby but I like that. But u can't help but to smile after hearing that. I'm sure it will happen again for her soon. How are you doing in the cycle? Fx'd this is our cycle for bfps!!!

AFM - I tested and no 2nd line :( I was so sure the FRER would be positive. I'm on 15dpo. NEVER had an LP this long. My normal was 12 days but with clomid every cycle has been 14. It's going to be devastating seeing AF after actually being late and no signs of her showing. The only thing I'm feeling is terrible backache. Guess I will see what the day holds and test tomorrow if she still hasn't showed up. Keep praying with your fingers crossed lol


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm sorry your in so much pain. My niece who will be 40 weeks Thursday is going through the same thing. 

Xan - congratulations on the paper that's exciting! 

Ttc - I hope and pray AF stays away and you have a definite line tomorrow. 


Afm - I had a little spotting yesterday and a little bit today plus a headache which is my sure sign of AF. But we will see what happens.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie! Any chance the spotting is IB? Or is it about time for AF?


----------



## Leetie13

It's AF I just went to the restroom and there's a lot more now. I think I will call the doctor tomorrow and ask if I can skip the u/s and stuff and still get the clomid. I doubt they will do it but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Sorry about af :( Hopefully you can skip the u/s and just get the Clomid. Lots of thoughts and prayers to your niece, healing and that she'll have her rainbow baby.

TTC - Keeping my fingers crossed with your longer than usual LP!

Xan - That's exciting about the research paper! :) Chart is lookin good

Lab - Boo on seeing no baby yet :hugs: I'm sorry you're in so much pain. I hope your dr can see you tomorrow to schedule your induction, or that you go into labor before then. 

afm: Its hard to believe Amelia is a month old already! With her and my classes I'm kept busy. Sleepless nights are tough but when she's fussing and the only thing that calms her is laying on my chest all worries and frustrations go out the window. I may not get much done around the house but she's only this little for so long.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - praying u get good news and get to skip all that and get the clomid. You're right, doesn't hurt to ask!

Dragonfly - awwww can't believe she's already a month old!!! Enjoy every second of it. 

AFM - I'm officially 2 days late. I see a faint line, then I don't. I have line eyes for sure. I guess I will see what happens so today. I thought she had came late last night. Just creamy cm. Hopefully that's a good sign. That's all I have when I wipe. Praying so much! And my daddy is in surgery today so I'm doing a lot of praying.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh, here's the test. Ughhh!!
 



Attached Files:







20150113_090522-1.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly- wow a month old already that's crazy. 

Ttc - that's frustrating I hope you get an answer soon. I hope all goes well with your dad's surgery. 

Afm - AF Is here. I called my doctors office and they said no I still have to do the u/s and blood work. Then she asked why I don't go to a regular gyno to get the clomid and i told her that I started out with one but she doesn't prescribe it and I called another one and they said that since my insurance doesn't cover infertility it would still cost a lot for u/s and bloods. So I just told her I can't do it this cycle. Then I decided to call a couple different gynos around me and see what they say. 1 I have to try back tomorrow and the other said I'd have to make an app to talk to the doctor. So I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I'm praying you find someone that can do it without all that involved. I wonder why all of them have said u needed it but I haven't had a single u/s. I guess every Dr is different. Hoping you get good news tomorrow! 

AFM - my daddy is out of surgery. Everything went well. Now just hoping he has a fast recovery and they can keep the pain under control. He was cut in 7 small spots so hopefully it's not too bad. I made DF bd to see if AF will show her ugly face but so far so good. Just a waiting game. I've been looking at tests on countdown to pregnancy and some of those ladies don't get bfp till days after being late, praying that's what will happen to me!!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I'm sorry AF found you.

TTC- sending positive vibes you and your dad's way :)

11 dpo today, probably have a few more days. I've been having some weird "symptoms" but they can all be explained by other things. Who knows?!?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Fx'd for you Xan!!
Leetie - good luck today! 
Lab - hope LO comes soon! 
AFM - it looks as if AF is on her way. 3 days late but I have brown spotting. I'm so bummed. I won't be around for the next few days. I'm gonna unplug from everything and relax to start the meds again on day 3.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - fx!

Ttc - Sorry you have spotting. Take a nice long bubble bath and relax :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie! Did you have any luck??

AFM - AF is gone less than 12 hours later. This can't be normal. It was never heavy enough to get on the pad and then this morning totally brown/black. I'm supposed to start meds tomorrow. I'm not so sure.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Did you test again?


I decided to call a different gyno and i have an appointment next Wednesday. The lady I talked to said he does prescribe clomid. So hopefully he will be able to help, it would save us a lot of money. I know I will have to go back to the FS if I have to do iui. But Fx I won't.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - I'm sorry you got AF :( I don't know why they have to do the testing every time, it feels like it's just a money generator. So frustrating. I hope you can find someone in your area who does it for less at least. 

Xan - I see your temps are still high. I hope it means a rainbow baby on the way! 

TTC - did you test again? That is really odd. I had shortish AF on clomid, but more like 3-4 days, never just one day of spotting. Call the doc? See what they suggest? 


AFM, had U/S and NST today, and another sweep. Was amazing to see baby blinking and making little faces at us. So in love already...and ready to meet him. His eviction has been set for monday, if he doesn't come of his own accord. Still holding out hope he will...


----------



## Leetie13

Lab- his eviction :haha: I hope he got the notice and gets a move on soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yay Leetie!!! Fingers crossed it goes well and those other things are required for him to give you clomid. Hopefully u won't need iui either!!

Lab - haha that gave me a giggle. Eviction lol. Glad u don't have to give him 30 days notice hehe. I bet it's amazing seeing that!! Hoping he comes soon so the eviction process isn't needed ;) 

AFM - I didn't know it was gone before hand. I noticed the brown but never imagined it was gone. I'm going to try to hold my bladder and test later. Do I only need to hold for 4 hours or longer is better?


----------



## xanzaba

Hey ladies, hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Lab- hope he's evicted. Looking forward to seeing a pic soon!

TTC- any news?

Leetie, hope it works out with the new doctor

AFM- AF came, which is good actually. I had my hematologist appointment and will have the answer by Wednesday or so. DH and I started taking fertility blend again. Last time we had been taking that for 3 months each when I got preggers, so we'll see if that helps. DH has already been taking it since early December :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - glad u are ok with AF coming, I know it will happen again for you!! 

Leetie - hope you got some good news with the new dr!!!

Lab - has the eviction happened? I can't wait to see pics ahhhh.

AFM - I called the dr and they sent me for a blood test. It came back as normal so I started meds last night. Doing days 3-7 like last month. Since I had such good results last cycle I'm hoping this is the cycle!! Baby dust to all of us!!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope you get some answers from the hematologist. Are you still taking vitamin D?

Ttc - Praying this cycle is your last :)


----------



## labgal

He's here! 

I was induced on Monday night at 7:30 pm. I'm still at the hospital so I'll post pictures when we get home tomorrow. 

My water broke from oral misopropal at 1 am, strong contractions on top of each other after that. I labored with them for 2 hours until I was 4 cm , then they brought me down to l&d , I had an epi. Was 9 cm by 9 am , we decided to let baby try to decend as much as he could on his own before pushing. Started pushing at 1245 and he was born at 146. He's 9 lbs! They had to cut me to get him out because he was too big and the cord was around his neck so we wanted him out asp, but didn't need any assistance other than that. He's so perfect, a strong little guy who is already moving his head all around and looking at everything! 

Hope you all are well, will check in when home :)


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Yay! Congratulations! I can't wait for pics. 9lbs that's amazing I'm so glad you are all doing well thanks for updating! 

Hope everyone else is doing great!


I had my appointment with my new gyno. He is awesome. He listened to what I had to say and didn't rush at all he acted like I was the only patient of the day. He already called in for 150 mg clomid wants to do 2 rounds of that then try it with metformin which honestly I'm not 100% sure what it does but I've seen other women on here on it. Plus he is ordering progesterone too. I told him about my short luteal phase and he said it can't hurt to be on it. He even suggested that since higher mg of clomid can thicken cervical mucus to take robitussin around time of ovulation to thin it out. I feel like I have such a better game plan with him he even said he would look into Femara he has never prescribed it but has heard of it. So he is open to pretty much anything. I'm just so glad I called and didn't spend anymore money on the FS.


----------



## xanzaba

Congratulations, Lab! 9 lbs, wow. Bet he's a beauty!

Leetie, so glad you found a good doctor. Good doctors are worth their weight in gold.

TTC, Dragonfly, hope you ladies are doing well.

AFM- not much to report. Day 7, so got a ways to go.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - so glad you found a doc that sounds good and reasonable! Someone told me before, doctors should be working for you, not you for them. It sounds like this one will be! I think progesterone is a good idea for you. I hope this doc will help you get a quick bfp! 

TTC - how are you feeling? What CD are you on? I'm hoping this is your cycle, if not are the docs talking about what's next? 

How is xan? 

I hope dragonfly and baby dragonfly are doing good! 

I wish I could just upload pics from my phone. I don't have gone yet to go on the comp and upload them, but I will. He's so perfect. Dh and I are just so in love.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - congratulations!!! How wonderful! I'm glad he finally made his arrival. No wonder he was hanging out. The chunker liked it in there hehe. I'm sure he's precious!! 

Leetie - I am so excited to see this. It's a great feeling when they listen. Hopefully this is our cycle. 

Xan - AF found u? I'm not sure when we last chatted. I thought things were looking good, sorry hun! My memory is terrible tho so I'm not sure.

AFM - I have some heartbreaking news to share. I haven't been around because our cat Lynx suddenly passed away. I think I remember telling y'all about him having surgery from the mass. Well Thursday morning he passed away. Wednesday night some girlfriends and I went to a dirty dancing musical. I came home and Lynx was fine. I sat down on the chair to put my tennis shoes on to do my exercising, he jumped up on the treadmill being his same curious self. I finished and cleaned up the kitchen, came to the bedroom to take a shower. I fixed the blankets to lay down and he was asleep on the bed. I went to sleep at 3am and he was in here in bed with me and at 7 am DF came in from work and lynx was laying in the living room and did a strange meow, DF put down his work stuff and got down on the floor to see what was wrong and he was gone just that fast. We are still in shock. They removed all the tumor, it wasn't cancer and yet he passed away a few months later. This is the first time either of us have lost a pet so we are learning to cope together. Our one pom is depressed. She knows he's gone. I think she seen him laying there because she lays in there now and just stares at the spot where he was. We chose not to do an autopsy, it may be selfish but I didn't want to know if he was suffering while I was asleep. DF is blaming himself too saying he was sitting in the car listening to the radio instead of coming straight in. He was cremated. It has been a rough few days but we are making it. I'm on cd12. My opks are changing already so hopefully I O sooner than cd20 but honestly I'm not in the mood to bd. Maybe in a few days. I really want this to be the cycle so hopefully I get in the mood soon. I'm going to try to sleep. I will try to come back around soon, learning to cope the best way I know how.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, TTC. :hugs: it is so terrible losing a pet. But, I know he was comforted sleeping with you that last night, basking in the comfy bedding and sharing body heat. And if he was up on the treadmill the night before he was feeling fine, so you know he didn't suffer long. You had a few more months with him because you weren't selfish and you went with the surgery.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I hope you all are getting settled in and don't worry about pics we can wait :coffee:

Ttc - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: it wasn't either of your faults and he had a great happy life with you.

Xan - did you get the results from your hematologist yet?


----------



## xanzaba

I actually just heard from the hematologist today- there was one blood level that was high, but not high enough for them to worry. The plan is for me to start on low-dose aspirin. There's limited evidence it will help, but it doesn't hurt and with my history... I start tomorrow! Hoping it does the trick!


----------



## Leetie13

Oh good. I hope it helps.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thank you ladies. 
Xan - I hope the aspirin helps!! 
Leetie - where are u in your cycle?
AFM - I'm doing ok. We haven't moved anything of Lynx's. I find myself thinking I should fill his empty food bowl. I watch for him to be in the way when I sit down on the bed and when I'm walking around the room when it's dark. He would just lay down anywhere so I had to make sure I didn't step on him and he liked to lay in my spot on the bed after I had been laying there and got up. It's just the little things. We are doing much better than the previous days. I thank u both for the kind words. I'm on Cd13. My opks still aren't positive but definitely increasing in color. We finally bd this morning and thankfully it finally put DF to sleep lol. He hasn't slept well since it happened so it's actually nice hearing him snore lol. He is off today, that's exactly what we needed.


----------



## labgal

TTC - I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. I've had my cats since before dh and I were together and I was in college. I fear how I'll feel when they are gone. Remember you gave your kitty a good life filled with love. I hope you feel better soon! 

Leetie - when do you go to the new doc? 

Xan - I hope that the baby asprin helps! Do they seem to think you'll be good going forward and getting pregnant again? 

AFM, doing good. For the most part. Stitches are starting to heal finally. Baby's schedule is variable so not much sleep but were managing! Dh back to work tomorrow and I'll post pics! Waiting for you ladies to get your bfps!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - I really fear I won't be able to emotionally handle it if something happens to my dogs. I loved Lynx but like I said I was allergic so I didn't get to cuddle him and love on him like I do the dogs and it's still so hard on me. It is getting easier tho, thankfully. I'm glad to hear that the stitches are healing. Hopefully LO gets on a schedule and u can get in a little more sleep. Can't wait to see pics!!

AFM - still waiting on a positive opk. Hopefully soon!! Cd15.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- Glad to hear you're healing and that lab-family is getting on. Hope it wasn't too crazy with DH at work.

As for whether I'll have similar problems next pregnancy, I'm sort of in no-man's land. The bleeding I had was severe throughout the pregnancy, and they don't really know why. The doctor said sometimes it just happens and the next pregnancy is fine or has a little bleeding. On the other side, if I have something but they are missing it, I could have the problems again. So baby aspirin seems like the middle road.

TTC- we're on same CD, and I'm still waiting to O. I keep thinking I'm on the verge, and this is getting a bit late for me. We'll see.

Losing a pet is heartbreaking, I hope you're doing okay. To this day when I go home to my parents for Christmas, I miss my childhood dog and little things get me choked up. But now there are more times that I think back about him and his memory makes me happy, and I wouldn't trade those memories for the world. I hope you get to that place soon :hugs:


----------



## labgal

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/IMG_20150126_153350433_zpskthui6yo.jpg

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/IMG_20150127_151055003_zpst0ftotnu.jpg

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/IMG_20150129_130337347_zpsrq10cvyp.jpg

There's little man lab! Sorry it took so long ladies! He's laying on my chest right now as I type... he's such a love. He definitely has his fussy baby moments, usually in the middle of the night when we are trying to sleep, but I couldn't ask for a better baby :)


----------



## Leetie13

Lab he is absolutely adorable! I feel l Ike I can just reach through the screen and pinch his little cheeks lol. 
I already had my appointment with the new doc you commented on it :haha: we will just chalk it up to postpartum brain lol


----------



## xanzaba

Lab, he is wonderful. And I love the little monster footies!

In a weird coincidence, I had a dream a couple of nights ago that we all met and baby lab was wearing a grey sweatshirt with a hood...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Xan! It's getting easier everyday. We haven't moved any of his stuff still. Yay!!! A cycle buddy!! When do u normally O? Tomorrow is my O day. I'm still Oing on day 20. But at least it's consistent. I think you've talked about seeing things in dreams before. That's pretty awesome. 

Lab - he is so dang cute!! Thanks for sharing. 

Leetie - how are you doing?? 

Dragonfly - I hope you and baby are doing well!! 

AFM - I'm on CD 19. Tomorrow is O day. We got some bd in tonight and DF is off for the next 2 days. Timing is working out well this month. Hoping this is our month!!


----------



## Liz_N

ladies sorry i've fallen so far behind

labgirl- the little mister is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey ladies! I hope all is well.


Liz good to hear from you

Ttc did you O yet?


Afm not much to report. I have a feeling AF will be here soon feeling PMSy lol. No sign that I O'd this cycle but I have my meds ready for next :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - sorry to hear you don't think you O'd :(

AFM - I did O. I'm confused as to why it didn't happen till cd20. Wondering if I messed up my days. I've been O'ing on cd20 every cycle but it's not that big of a deal. Now I have the dreaded 2ww lol. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## xanzaba

Liz- great to see you here. Expecting #2 already?!? So exciting :)

AFM- 8 dpo and very moody. My friend's dog died and I bawled my eyes out. DH can do no right. Who knows- it could be work stress, but if this keeps up, I'm testing next week, maybe Tuesday.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - eegh, sorry about asking you the same thing over. I thought.. I don't know what I thought! That you somehow had all that info and planning and hadn't met the doc yet. Yes, not very logical there! That's what getting up every 2 hours will do to you... Im sorry to hear you didn't O, but I'm glad you are starting the meds again soon! Im looking forward to updates! 

TTC - ahh. I hate the tww, but Im hoping it ends with a bfp for you! I also hope you are feeling better about your kitty. :hugs: 

Xan - uh oh, moodiness! You know that was one of my signs. Fx that this might be your rainbow baby bfp! How's work going? 

AFM, doing fine... Just your expected exhaustion. Loving my little man! He's so strong, its unbelievable! Coming up on three weeks tues already! Eee!

Thanks, Liz! I hope you are well!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope the 2ww flies by and you get a bfp at the end of it!

Xan - fx the moodiness is a good sign. Temps look great. 

Lab - I can't imagine how exhausted you are but it sounds like you're enjoying every minute of being a mom.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!! Thanks!!
Xan - sounds promising!!! Crossing fingers and toes for you!!
Leetie - how are things??
Lab - sounds exhausting but oh so fun!!

AFM - I'm 7dpo. Feeling emotional. I think our friend is pregnant. Someone made a comment about it. I just hope she stopped with the drugs and pills. I would love to go thru pregnancy with her if she's being responsible. Just hoping it happens for me soon. Sending baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- fingers crossed, getting close to testing day!

Lab, hope you're not too exhausted. We went to dinner with our friends who have a 3 month old, and they said it becomes even more fun at 3 months because they start sleeping more regularly and smiling and giggling. That's not too far in your future!

Leetie- hope this cycle is done soon and you can get started with your new track.

AFM- 11dpo. I'm incredibly tired, but having trouble sleeping.

Non-ttcwise, I'm waiting to hear about jobs. I might have an interview in Florida coming up and I have a job offer in New York city. About as different as possible. The job in New York is at a really good university, but it wouldn't be a tenured position. Hoping I have to choose between the 2!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - when do you test?? I'm sending you good vibes for the job. I'm with u on the not sleeping. I've slept 7 hours since Sunday. I need sleep so bad ugh.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope if your friend is pregnant that she has cleaned up. Fx this is your cycle!

Xan - I'm praying you get to pick between the 2 or at least get the one you're really hoping for. Have you tested at all?


Afm - I don't know what my body is doing. I had some watery cm for a couple days and thought AF was going to show any minute but now my temp is up a little. Maybe I O'd super late? If not I just hope AF shows soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- that is odd, maybe it's just a late O. Hope you got some well-timed bd'ing in :)

TTC- any symptoms?

AFM- I was going to test today, but I chickened out. FF says AF should be here Saturday, but my luteal phase has been a bit shorter these last 2 cycles.

I got a good night sleep last night, but I'm still extremely exhausted. It would be great if it was a symptom, but I feel kind of PMSy.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I hope that's what is happening but I know it sucks being in limbo. Hope you figure it out soon. 

Xan - that sounds promising yet again!!! I can't wait for you to test, I get so excited for testing days for everyone lol. 

AFM - I got the worst news today. My progesterone was 4. The fertility nurse said that since it's elevated and I had the positive opks so they think u did O but then she added we like that number to be higher to reflect a pregnancy. So that upset me. I think I may have went too late in my cycle. It was day 8 or 9. I was getting my hair color when they called so I didn't speak openly about it and when I was done they were closed. Hoping to have a plan in action tomorrow from the dr. Maybe go up to 150mg I guess I will just see what happens. I'm going to visit my good friend Google and see if there's any chance this could be my cycle but I'm not feeling very hopeful :(


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, TTC- :hugs: Maybe stress this month had an impact? Last month I O'ed about 5 days later than normal because of being sick, and I think I had a weak O. Hoping it's just a bad test and, if not, they have a good, solid plan for you for next month.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Xan! Did you test?

AFM - the nurse called me after the office closed to she was able to relay between me and my dr while the dr did paperwork. I'm staying on 100mg. Day 3-7. She said she has no doubt I ovulated because it was elevated she just thinks I missed my peak. There is still a chance for pregnancy this month. From what I've read the progesterone can lower and then go back up because implantation hasn't happened. I got tired of reading and stopped so we will see soon enough. AF due Tuesday.


----------



## labgal

TTC - stay away from google! Don't let the internet get you down! Maybe you shouldn't ask for your numbers in the future - just ask if the test showed if you Od or not? That might help you stress less :) just a thought. 

Xan - how are you feeling? Are you waiting to test? That's great that you have a few job opportunities on the horizon! 

Leetie - how are your numbers? Do you think you o'd late? I'm keeping my fx for you! How are you feeling about your upcoming clomid cycle? Did you start the metformin yet? 

AFM , I actually got some sleep last night! Baby slept almost four hours. He likes to bring us to the brink of hallucinating from sleep deprivation, then he allows us a little rest ;) 

I fit in my pre pregnancy clothes! Its a squeeze because my uterus still has about 3 weeks of shrinking to do and I have a bit of extra skin so I'm kind of muffintopish, but feeling pretty good about it!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I can't say much because I'm a Google junkie but lab is right lol. I'm praying for your bfp!

Xan - I keep checking to see if you've tested!

Lab - Yay for sleep! That's awesome you can fit in pre pregnancy clothes. 
I haven't started metformin yet. The doctor wants to try a few more cycles without it if that doesn't work then I will start it. 

Afm- I started spotting yesterday. I think AF will be here today. I always start out really positive at the beginning of cycles. The wait for O is what frustrates me more than anything. I really hope I O at a decent time. I will be doing progesterone after O which I'm a little nervous about but I hope it helps.


----------



## xanzaba

Happy Valentine's ladies!

Lab- baby's already testing your limits, glad you got some sleep!

Leetie, it just takes one cycle. But I know what you mean, the highs and lows are draining :hugs: Hang in there.

TTC- I hope you just tested during the dip and it's a red herring.

AFM- tested today, I was thinking if it was positive it could be a nice valentine's present, but BFN. Temps still up 15 dpo, but at least it means my cycle has gotten back to normal. AF should arrive today or tomorrow.

On the job front, I have an interview a week from Monday! Going to be busy preparing, and today we're going out to buy a power suit :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan :hugs: at least your cycles are back to normal hopefully that means you're closer. Have fun shopping.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - Yay for sleep!!! Glad LO allowed it hehe. And double Yay for pre pregnancy clothes fitting!!! I would be so much more stressed if I didn't know the number lol. 

Leetie- I'm not sure I know what metformin does? Boo for AF but hoping the meds can help you O!! Crossing fingers that this is your cycle!!

Xan - sorry about the BFN. That's why I didn't want to test on vday. I didn't wanna be upset. Good luck at your interview!!

AFM - Today is 13 dpo. I'm just now going to sleep so I plan on testing when I wake up. Normally AF comes on 14dpo but last month it was 16dpo I'm guessing because they increased the meds. Crossing my fingers and toes for a bfp!!!


----------



## labgal

Xan - I see AF arrived. Sorry :( :hugs: I know your rainbow baby is coming soon!

Leetie - I know its hard to stay positive, but you are doing such an amazing job! You are so strong! That goes for all of the ladies here, too :) starting clomid soon? 

TTC - did you test yet? I'm hoping to hear you got a bfp!

Baby is four weeks today! I can't believe its already been a month. I'm dreading in a couple months when I go back to work I'm going to miss him so much.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Wow four weeks already! It's crazy how fast time goes. 

Ttc - Did you test? 

Dragonfly - hope you and little one are doing good.


Afm - Cd 5, 3rd day of clomid. So far symptoms haven't been bad. Had a couple hot flashes last night but that's it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!
Lab - can't believe it's already been 4 weeks!! 
Leetie - fingers crossed this is your cycle. 
Xan - did u test or did af find u?

AFM - AF found me. It's ok tho. I was prepared because my number was so low. It's A New month. I'm on cd 4. Day 2 of clomid. Fingers crossed!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- hope all is well.

Leetie, TTC- I hope that the tww is whizzing by!

Dragonfly, Lab hope baby dragonflies and labs are well and treating their mom's well :hugs:

AFM- I just came back from an interview. I think it went well and I would definitely take the job. Now back to our other "job" :winkwink:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - where are you in your cycle?

Xan - that's great! I hope you get the job!

Afm cd 13 no sign O will be happening any time soon. Opks super negative. I'm not too worried I didn't O until cd 21 on the cycle I did O with clomid.

hope everyone else is good!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - fingers crossed u got the job! 
Leetie - I don't O till cd20 and my dr said she's not concerned about that at all so hopefully u do O this month!
AFM - I'm on cd11. This month we will bd every day of ovulation week. Praying that gets us to our bfp!! My dr said at least every other day 3 days before and 2 days after so we will do everyday just for good measure lol. Hope u are all doing well!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - have you O'd yet? 

Hope everyone is doing well!

Afm - opk is almost positive. I'm out of Internet cheapies so I bought some little stick ones from Walmart but I don't like them. The control line is light and the test line is really light so it's hard to tell how close they are. I used my last IC today so hopefully I will surge overnight or tomorrow either way we will get our bd in :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I have a few more days until I O. I use dollar tree tests. I suggest those!! The post I've on them matches up to my digital. Keeping fingers crossed for both of us!! Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I looked at our dollar tree and couldn't find them any where. Fx you O soon!


I'm so confused FF says I O'd 3 days ago but my opk just started to look dark 2 days ago and yesterday's was almost positive. I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Leetie13

Opk today was very negative. Maybe FF will change dates with more temps. If it stays on the day it says which is cycle day 18 we bd'd the night before (cycle day 17) the morning after (cycle day 19) then the next 2 days(cycle day 20 and 21) so hopefully there was enough spermies in there to get the egg.

I was supposed to start progesterone after O and i called my doctor because he was supposed to look into different options for me but he was in surgery and the lady said she would ask him about it and call me back the next day. But it's been 2 days and I haven't heard anything. I will probably call tomorrow after noon if I don't hear from them.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Ff always confused me. But if it was negative today in guessing u surged in the middle between yesterday's dark one and today's negative. You are more.patient than me I would've called back the next day. There's no time to waste lol.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - sounds like you are getting enough bding in, you should be covered no matter when you o'd. Did you call the doc back, or did they call you? I hate calling people and not getting a call back, I get so anxious! 

TTC - did you O yet? Are you doing 150 mg this cycle, or do they have you on a different schedule? 

Xan - how are things going for you? Did you hear back about the job yet? Doing the asprin regimen?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hate calling places more than once I feel like I'm being a pain in the butt. Even though I know it's their job and they are used to it.

Lab - Hey how is everything?

I called this morning and it was different lady she checked my chart and didn't see anything written about it so she said she would call me back. She did and said the pharmacy would be getting a hold of me. The pharmacy called around 3pm, he wanted a payment over the phone so he could ship it out Monday. I told him I need it now I don't know why the doctors office wouldn't know that it had to be shipped because they are an hour away. I told him that we would just come pick it up. So we drove and got it. It was only 20 dollars. I insert 1 vaginally every night before bed they are 100 mg. I take it until 14 dpo then test, if it's negative I stop so af can come if it's positive (fx) I continue to take them for 12 weeks.


----------



## labgal

That sounds like a good plan, leetie! I'm sorry they gave you such a headache trying to get it squared away. It looks like you I'd though, so I'm keeping my fx for your bfp this cycle! I really can't wait for you ladies to get your babies! 

AFM, doing good. Little man is sleeping 5-6 hour stretches at night now, so things are better on that front. We had a rough night last night, though, but its OK! He's smiling and googling and attempting to crawl already, he is so amazing! I will try to post pictures again soon, but I typically spend every second he's napping trying to get stuff done around the house. Im not looking forward to going back to work in a little over a month. I'm going to miss him so much.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks lab. I'm so glad LO is sleeping for you. I bet it will be sad to go to work but it will get better. 

I'm so nervous about testing I hate seeing negatives but I have to so I know to stop the progesterone. I'm just hoping and praying this cycle is it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - hiiiiii! I'm glad LO is sleeping well. Awwww I hope going back to work isn't too hard!! I'm still on 100 MG but days 3-7. 

Leetie - so what's the point of the meds? Did u tell us? I don't remember seeing anything. Fx for u hun. Hoping this is our month!!!!

AFM - I should be o'ing tomorrow. We've been bd'ing regularly so we will do it again tomorrow and Monday too. Hoping to see a smiley tomorrow!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx you see that smiley! The progesterone is because my luteal phase is usually 10 days or less and you need progesterone to sustain a pregnancy and it should help with implantation because it thickens the uterus lining.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

Leetie- so glad to see a nice solid O and to hear that you got everything sorted out with the progesterone.

TTC- did you get the smiley?

AFM- DH and I just got back from a few days at the beach. It was exactly what we needed after the stress of this year. It's also a preemptive 10 year anniversary trip- we were 1 year late for our 5th year anniversary, so we decided to do this 6 months early. DH's family will probably be here in August, and that's just not romantic.

I think I got some good bd'ing in, although FF said I O'ed a day later than my O pains predicted, so we'll see. I think getting some sunshine can only help. I've had low vitamin D issues, and you get it from the sun.

It's been 2 weeks since my interview. They are interviewing 2 more people, probably this week and next, and then probably will decide in a week. Fxed!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - so jealous you got to go to the beach. Yesterday was 35 and sunny and i stood by a window trying to soak up some vitamin D :haha: . That's so great you got to celebrate your anniversary early. Chart looks great fx for this cycle!!


Afm - I've been sort of stressing about my O date. Like I said a few days ago my darkest opk was cd 20 but I didn't get a dip after that. FF says I O'd cd 18 I don't understand and I'm so nervous that if I test 14 dpo I will only be 12 dpo and if I wait until 14 days past my opk I will be out of progesterone. I posted a question thread but haven't had any responses and tried googling it but I can't get a clear answer on if it's possible to get an LH surge after O.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - fingers crossed for the job!!
Leetie - I was told LH can stick around that's why when we get a positive we are supposed to stop testing but if it got even darker I'm not sure what's up with that. 

AFM - I'm still waiting to O :(


----------



## xanzaba

Lettie- blood tests are more sensitive than hpts. If you test on 12 dpo, it should give you a positive. They wait until 14dpo to make sure the catch it. Also, is it possible that clomid could affect opks? Your temp spike looks pretty convincing...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - they didn't say to do a blood pregnancy test just test at home. But if I'm having major doubt I might ask to have one. I wondered about the clomid throwing it off, I'm not sure. The opk for the day before and day of O were very negative. I'm going to try not to stress about it any more and just leave it in God's hands. I counted my progesterone and i have enough to go to 17 dpo if I want to make sure.


I got my progesterone level today it was 17.11 on 7 dpo. It's not a bad number but I was expecting higher since I'm on progesterone. But all they said was it means I ovulated but anything over 5 does. I'll take it though it's better than the 8 I had before.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - that's great news!! Now u just have to wait to test? Your chart looks good if your temp rises tomorrow I say you even have a implantation dip!!!

AFM - I'm on day 24 and still no ovulation. I'm So upset. My opks are dark but no smiley yet. All this time I've had consistent ovulation except last month was day 21 instead of 20. I took the clomid at days 3-7 again so maybe that has something to do with it?! What day did u O on days 3-7 Leetie?


----------



## labgal

Leetie, that's a great number! Your chart is looking good! I'm stalking! 

TTC - that's odd. Did you call the doc? Maybe they need to try femera or something for you rather than the clomid.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - this cycle 3-7 it was either 18 according to FF or 21 according to darkest opk. The last cycle I O'd on clomid it was cd 21. I know it's so frustrating Oing late but I've seen a lot of women O later and still get a bfp so don't lose hope.

Lab - haha thanks. I'm so nervous to test though I hate it that's why I always just wait for AF.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - I didn't call the dr, maybe I should tomorrow if still no ovulation?! 

Leetie - my fingers are crossed super tight. When will u test? I know u said u had enough progesterone to last until 17 dpo so just curious if u will test before then.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I might test Monday or Tuesday and if it's negative finish out my progesterone then test again. If you call your doctor do you think they could have you go in for an u/s to see if you're about to O?


I don't know how true today's temp is. I woke up at 3:45 and couldn't fall back asleep so I said screw it and took it around 4:00 hoping I would fall asleep fast and take it at 5:30 like I normally do but I didn't fall back asleep until around 6:00 then had to get up at 7:20. But I took it at 5:30 any way just to see how much of a difference and it was a lot higher 98.69 but I know I can't use that because I tossed and turned a hundred times before taking it. Hopefully I will stay asleep tonight.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- how frustrating. I haven't taken clomid but I've heard that there are some people who don't respond to it. I would talk to the doctor.

Leetie- I wouldn't worry about a rogue temp (easier said than done) and today's temp looks good!

AFM- temps still high, but I'm feeling crampy. Today is 13dpo, if AF doesn't show Tuesday I'll test Wednesday.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I am praying and crossing everything af stays far away! I'm trying so hard not to stress about this cycle it's so hard though. 

Ttc - any news?


Me ,DH, and my step son are driving to Colorado. I'm not sure when I'm hoping we will be out there for Easter. My sister lives there and is due the end of April so we will be there for about a month. I didn't make it out when she had her first son but I will be there for this one. I'm so excited, the furthest west I've been is around Cleveland and i love road trips. We used to go to Florida every year but with work we haven't been able to go anywhere. She has been out there for 5 years and I've seen her once almost 2 years ago when I got married. It's going to be so hard to leave but I really want to try to see her more than once every few years.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I have to call the dr Monday. Still no smiley. A road trip sounds fun!! I love them too. It's nice u will get to see your sister. Crossing my fingers for u!!

Xan - I would be worried if it were my first round but this is round 5. So that's playing a big part as to why I'm confused. Crossing my fingers for u as well! 

Both of your charts are looking great, I'm stalking lol. 

AFM - cd 26 came and went and no O. I've had positive dollar tree opks for days but still no smiley. I have so much cm I felt sure my smiley would be here tonight. No such luck. Dollar tree test was instant positive but no smiley ugh. :(


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's so strange I hope you get an answer soon.


Tested this morning BFN. Bummed but I know I'm not out yet. I'm either 13 or 10 dpo depending on if I go by FF or my darkest opk. I will test again Tuesday with frer if negative I'm going to stop the progesterone so AF comes.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- sorry about the BFN, but as you said it isn't over yet. If you were only 11 DPO, that's not that much. And, worst comes to worst, if it's not this month, you've got a good doctor and things seem to be working for you!

I'm so glad that you're going to see your sister in Colorado :) BTW- how is your mom doing?

AFM- 15 dpo and the crampiness comes and goes, but no AF yet. I just got a pimple though- that's my telltale that AF is coming :(


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Thanks. I know that I will get there one day this waiting sucks though. My mom is good thanks for asking she works a lot so I don't get to talk to her much but I'm hoping I will get to see her before we leave.

Have you heard about the jobs yet?

Fx the pimple is a good sign this time :)


----------



## Leetie13

Tested again BFN. I'm going to stop the progesterone. If af isn't here by Monday I might test again .


----------



## labgal

Leetie - sorry for the bfn, but your chart still looks good! I'm hoping that you just implanted late, but if not you are definitely on the right path. 

Xan - sorry AF came :( 

TTC - how about you? 

I wonder how dragonfly is.. Its been a long time since we heard from her. Wishing all good things for her and baby girl!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! 
Xan - sorry AF found u :( 
Leetie - u aren't out yet!! Fx. 
Lab - hope u and baby are doing well!!

AFM - I called the dr to see what we do now and so now I have to.go Friday for the progesterone test. Depending on the results we will see what happens next. She did say that next cycle is my.last cycle on clomid and she won't prescribe Femara so she would have to refer me to a specialist but I don't think specialists are covered by insurance are they? I'm thinking one of u went to a specialist. If it's not covered then I won't be able to go that route. I'm not sure where that leaves me now. I feel defeated, upset, traumatized, and just blahhhh. I've cried for the last 3 hours since getting off the phone. Sorry ladies, I just needed to vent. DF tried to cheer me up telling me that one way or another we will have babies but at this moment I'm not so sure I agree.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan- sorry AF is here :hugs:

Lab - You're right we haven't heard from Dragonfly in quite awhile. I hope they are doing well.

Thanks ladies I'm pretty sure it won't be long until AF arrives. The progesterone keeps my temp up so I can't really go by chart.

Ttc - I'm so sorry you're feeling defeated. I know exactly how you feel. I went to a specialist my insurance covers testing not treatments which is the expensive part. But every where is different and every insurance is different. I am praying that this next cycle is it for you. If not try calling a different gynocologist and ask if they prescribe femara. My original gyno didn't prescribe clomid that's why I went to a specialist but I found one that does and is willing to try femara if it doesn't work. Keep your head up don't lose hope. I know it's so hard believe some days I feel like giving up but we have come too far for that.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC :hugs: you will get there. And yes, every insurance is different. Many places also have packages that are a little less expensive.

Leetie- sorry about the BFN.

AFM- I knew the pimple was the kiss of death, so I was prepared when my temp was low this morning. Oh well, I guess it's time for us all to regroup and then get our bd'ing on for another round.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - It's going to be a little awkward because I should ovulate while I'm in Colorado and we are staying with my sister. We will have our own room but still a little awkward haha.


----------



## labgal

:hugs: TTC , I'm sorry. I know how stressful this journey is. I wish there was something I could do for you. I wonder why they won't rx femara... Like xan said, every insurance is different. Maybe call yours and see what happens? My girlfriend told me, and I agree - when you absolutely think it is never going to happen, it does. I hope that's the case for you. :hugs: 

Leetie - oh my, well... You have to do what you have to do! Maybe that will make it more exciting? :wink:


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - haha I thought that too. A different environment and all and "sneaking" to bd might be fun.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies. I'm going to call around and see if I can't find a dr that will prescribe the Femara or a specialist that takes my insurance. I was feeling bummed but I'm doing better now. 

Leetie - that's how I felt when I was ovulating while at my parents house visiting. Awkward but exciting hehe. 

Xan - I agree, we need to regroup, dust ourselves off and get back on the horse! 

AFM - I had a dr appointment today because my gallbladder is horrible. I'm in so much pain. Just waiting on the referral for an ultrasound and test results for my liver to see if my gallbladder is having an impact on it. I wouldn't be surprised if I have to have surgery soon. I have put it off because of trying to have babies but my dr assured me that the turn around is short and it won't keep us from trying. I guess we will see what happens. I know it's bad tho.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc -I hope you find a good doctor that will help you get your bfp. I'm sorry your gallbladder is giving you problems. My sister needs to get hers out but she keeps putting it off. When she gets I guess flare ups she says it's really painful. Hopefully you can get yours taken care of and recover fast.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I feel bad for her because those flares up are some of the worst pain I've ever felt in my life. They called with my test results and said my liver is good no abnormalities so that's good. Now just waiting on the referral.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for good liver! I hope you get your referral soon so you can get it taken care of. Did you ever hear back about your progesterone level?


Afm - AF is here and man is she being a not so nice AF lol. I noticed on cycles I don't ovulate I usually don't get cramps but cycles I do they suck. Hopefully she won't stick around long. Starting clomid 150 mgs again Sunday days 3-7. I ordered my progesterone already since I will be in Colorado when I need it. I got extra too incase I get a bfp I can continue to take it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - sorry AF found yoh :( Fx for this cycle. 
AFM - I'm soooooo happy to report I got my highest progesterone levels ever! I got a 27.73 yayyyy! I'm so relieved and excited. I was trying not to cry lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Wow Ttc that's awesome! I'm praying you get your bfp soon!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks hun! I was so surprised and so happy. Yay! Been a rough couple of days, the good news is great!


----------



## Leetie13

I bet! When I got my first positive opk I thought I was going to cry. I used the stupid things for so long and they never got dark. But when I seen that dark line it was almost as good as a bfp lol


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- that is great news! Are you going to test?!?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - hahahaha. I thought I was a weirdo for getting excited seeing the lines change. When I got my first smiley I almost cried too. 

Xan - I'm going to test but idk when. I have no idea what dpo I am on.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - sorry AF came and was terrible. Have you started clomid again for this cycle? Maybe springtime bunnies will bring you a bfp! 

TTC - ouch, that gallbladder sounds painful! My mom had to have hers out, she kept getting gallstones. She said it was really painful. 

Xan - looks like you are pretty early in your cycle. Any big plans for the month? 

AFM baby will be 9 weeks tomorrow, I can't believe it. He's doing well, growing like a weed. 3 weeks basically until I go back to work. It makes me sick to my stomach. Lo will be cared for by my girlfriend's mother a couple of days a week. I'm still trying to figure out what to do for Tuesdays, but the rest is figured out. I have major separation anxiety and we aren't even separated yet!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I started clomid yesterday. Today is cd 4 day 2 of clomid. I think we are going to try preseed this time. I did the robitussin last cycle and didn't notice a big difference in cm plus it was horrible tasting and I'm pretty sure it gave me ulcers in my mouth. 


Aww I'm sorry you are having separation anxiety already. I don't really have anything useful to say but I hope it gets better and maybe once you get a routine down it will be better.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - the pain is terrible. I'm sure u will be ok once u start back but it will take time.

Leetie - instead of taking robitussin I took mucinex. The mucinex with no letters is plain guaffessin. Or however u spell it lol. Only the box it will say it's the only ingredient. Much more pleasant. 

AFM - I tested today, I seen nothing but on the countdown to pregnancy website voted positive and negative lol. I JUST wanted to use tools. I'm not sure if I'm day 9 or day 12. Idk, maybe it's earlier or later. I have no clue at all. I didn't document the tests because I was waiting on the smiley. Now I'm frowning lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - the robitussin I took was an off brand and it was only the G ingredient too. But it was cherry flavored I hate anything cherry and it was very burny lol I couldn't find regular mucinex when I looked I had to check 3 different stores to find the one I got. 

Hopefully it's just too early to test. I'm praying and crossing everything you get a bfp soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- my friends have had a hard time, but they say by the second day gets easier and they start remembering that they enjoyed working. Hopefully you find your own balance.

TTC- sorry about the BFN, but as you said you don't know what day it is. Hopefully it was just too early.

Leetie- I always have really bad PMS cramps that start about 4 days before my period. Lately my ovulation pains are pretty bad too. So in general I have about 18 good days out of a 28 day cycle! Being a woman is a tough responsibility sometimes!

AFM- still waiting to hear about the job and trying to figure out what my life will be like after this summer. Other than that, I'm trying to just enjoy the days- spring is coming to DC, and the flowers are starting to come out. I have some friends coming into town early April, and my parents are coming mid month.

How about you ladies, any spring flings?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - oh wow, I didn't know it was so hard to find. I found mine at walmart. And thanks hun. I'm crossing my fingers for u too! 

Xan - sounds like fun! Spring is definitely here in WA too. Spring showers lol. Fx u hear back about the job soon. 

AFM - I tested again and I want to see a second line so bad :( still see nothing.
 



Attached Files:







tmp_5585-20150324_120157-1-733054953.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Sounds like you will be busy in April. I hope you hear about the jobs soon I hate waiting for things. 

Ttc - I want to see another line too! I think it's still too early.



We are leaving for Colorado early tomorrow morning. Keep us in your thoughts and prayers that we get there safely. I'm nervous because our car has a lot of miles. But I'm so excited to see my sister and my nephew and to be there when my new nephew arrives!


----------



## xanzaba

Take care, Leetie. Bring some good music, that was the hardest for DH and I on our 2 cross country road trips. Also, a friend who is a road warrior encouraged us to bring a blanket and water just in case. We didn't need it, but I was glad we did just in case.

Have fun!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Have fun Leetie! Try to let us know when u make it. Sending prayers and positive vibes.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- any news?


----------



## Leetie13

We made it! We got in last night. That ride was a little rough but we are all rested and rejuvenated. Except I woke up with a sore throat and my temp was high I think from snoring last night lol.


Xan - good music is very important on a road trip. We have Pandora so it worked out nice.

Ttc - have you tested anymore?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - glad u made it! Hope u recover fast and enjoy your visit!!

AFM - I tested this am and bfn :( I'm 1-4 days late, and have no clue which way to lean. I have so much cm I thought she had came. I'm sleeping A LOT but I figure that's because the Phenergan makes me so sleepy. I will see what happens over the next few days. I think I might take an opk tonight and see what it looks like out of curiosity lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - sorry about the BFN. I was going to suggest doing an opk just for the heck of it. Hopefully go get an answer soon.


Afm - Still not feeling very well. My throat doesn't hurt anymore but I think I have a chest cold. The sunshine makes me feel better though. It's so nice out 75 and sunny! It snowed at home yesterday lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

75 sounds amazing! It's cold here, been nice the last few days tho but today I think it's trying to rain yuck! Hope you feel better. 

AFM - so last night I had light pink then light brown. So I showered put on a pad and expected AF to rear her ugly head today. To my surprise she didn't come. One wipe of of very very light brown and that's it. Really hoping she stays away. I was so bummed last night. :(


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - praying af stays far away!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- glad you made it safe and sound. Hope you're enjoying time with your sister and time away :winkwink:

TTC- sorry about the BFN. This really is a mysterious cycle for you. Hope you get some answers soon.

Lab- when do you go back again? Hope that it's not too tough.

AFM- DH was away last week, just came home Saturday. I had some O pains last night and today. We got some bd'ing in Saturday and yesterday, hope it was early enough!

Still waiting to hear about jobs, the wait is so hard! But I'm trying not to stress about it too much. Whenever I'm starting to fret, I take the puppy to the dog park. On the positive side, I have a very tired puppy :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope you hear about the jobs soon. I bet it's hard to not feel anxious about it. Fx you O soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - hope y'all are having fun!!
Xan - Fx for you hun!! And I hope u hear back about the jobs soon.

AFM - AF showed up for half a day and disappeared. I took a hpt just to make sure I wasn't pregnant and bfn. So I'm on day 3 of meds. Ughhhh. Just hoping this is our cycle.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

I just found out that I will hear next week about the job. Fx'ed!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - sorry AF showed. I'm praying and crossing everything that this is your cycle!

Xan - fx you get the job you want!

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


Afm - I found the dollar store opks and started them. I also picked up the preseed and will be starting to use that.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - Fx for you!! 

Leetie - finding the opks at dollar tree are like finding a needle in a haystack recently. I've had to drive all over lol. Fx you O this cycle. Let's hope this is our cycle!!

AFM - I'm soooooo overly emotional this cycle. I mean EVERYTHING is causing me to cry. And then I try to suck it up and laugh then cry again because I was crying lmbooooo. I'm a wreck.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hate when I'm feeling overly emotional. I hope you are feeling better.

When you do the dollar store opk do you read them within the time limit? Mine are light by the 3 minute mark but after about 10 they are darker. So just wondering if I can go by that or not.


----------



## Leetie13

I have no idea what is going on with my body. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a blob of red blood. I haven't ovulated yet and I'm a little crampy. I had a tiny bit of spotting last Thursday and Friday but I thought maybe it was from checking my cervix. I'm very bummed and discouraged. If I do start I hope I can get my prescription out here.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- blood can be a sign of a strong O. Hopefully that explains it :)


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies! 

Sorry its been so long. Sounds like some confusing things going on... 

TTC , it's normal to be super emotional on clomid cycles! I had a lot of rollercoaster emotions, and you have plenty of reason besidess, trying to get pregnant is so stressful, especially ltttc
:hugs: 

Leetie - I agree with xan! Spotting can be a sign of strong o! I'm hoping that's what it is for you! Are you back home yet? 

Xan, did you hear about your job? 

I am/was whatever, due back this coming Tuesday but they basically forced me out by refusing to make any accommodations for our daycare needs, so after 6 years at my company I have to give my resignation. I'm going back for next week then I'm done. Its put a lot of stress on me, I'm struggling with a lot of depression and anxiety over the whole thing which is why I haven't been on much. I continue to watch and keep my fx for your bfps!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I am hoping that's what it is. It really feels like AF is on her way I keep feeling crampy but I've read that it could be O spotting and cramping. My opks are almost positive which is even more confusing.

Lab - oh no I'm so sorry about your job. Will you be looking into another place or just staying home with LO?


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- that makes me so mad, how can they be so unaccommodating? I hope that things like this catch up with them and ruin their reputation and they never get good female employees. At least your getting out - didn't you have trouble in the past with your boss?

Leetie, fx'ed for you.

AFM- I just found out today that I got the job!!! So excited. I don't have the official offer yet, and there will be some negotiating, but if all goes well, we're off to Florida!

10dpo today and a bit crampy and my boobs are sore. This could go either way.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan that's awesome congratulations!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I check at the 10 minute mark. But I noticed on days when I have instant positives that's when I get smileys on the digital. Hoping You are just setting up for a strong O. Fx!!

Lab - that's horrible. I hate that they are doing that to you. I believe everything happens for a reason, so a better job will come along for u. I will keep your family in my prayers during such a trying time. 

Xan - yayyyy for getting the job. Hope negotiations go great and u love the new job. Fx for you this cycle. 

AFM - I'm on Cd14. My opks are beginning to change. I'm going to try to bd everyday for the next 10 days and hope for the best. I have an appointment with the gyno at the end of this month. Hoping this is my cycle so that I don't have to worry about the next steps ugh. Not sure if I shared but I had an ultrasound of my abdomen and I have multiple gallstones and a cyst on my kidney. The dr was referring me to a surgeon. I'm so nervous. I'm waiting till after ovulation before I will commit to anything. I don't want to waste my last cycle on clomid. My dr said they can do the gallbladder surgery during pregnancy. So Fx this is the cycle for all of us!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I'm sorry about your gallstones and cyst I hope you can get them taken care of soon. Fx and praying your last clomid cycle is it!


Afm - I have no idea what's going on. I'm still spotting but it's mostly brown and only a tiny bit has made it onto a panty liner. I don't know if that's supposed to be af or what. I'm just going to wait it out and see what happens. I'm sick of getting upset over it.


----------



## xanzaba

Okay ladies, I need confirmation. I had the worst lower back pain last night, and temps were high this morning so I decided to poas.

To me, it's there but DH doesn't see it. Am I mad?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xanzaba

This one might be better
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I definitely see a line! Eeek! I'm going to say a prayer right now for a happy healthy 9 months and baby!!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Leetie :) I'll take all the prayers/well wishes/good vibes I can.

In the light of day now he says he sees the second line :) Good husband!


----------



## labgal

Xan I definitely see a line on both!! Eek!! Congrats! This one will be your rainbow baby!!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Lab. Hopefully this little leprechaun sticks!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- took 2 more HPTs (one this morning and one just now) and both were still positive! So I'm wondering if it is Fertility Blend that is making the difference. This was my second month on it, and last time it was my 3rd month. Anyway, I was just thinking that Leetie and TTC, in case you considered it, I only have good things to say!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm so happy they were positive! I've heard of the fertility blend but never looked into it. Are you and DH both on it or just you? And do you take it with prenatals? Also are you still taking it now that you have your bfp or did you stop?


----------



## xanzaba

We've both been taking it for the same amount of time. Now that I have the BFP, I'm switching to prenatals. They have a lot of the same vitamins and minerals (iron, folic acid) so I think taking them with the vitamins is a bit of overkill.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - congrats!!!! H&H 9 months to you. I've never heard of fertility blend? What is it? And where do u get it?


----------



## xanzaba

Ttc- thank you! It's an herbal blend that also has iron and folic acid. You can get it from the website or gnu, but I think the website is a bit cheaper.

How are you doing this cycle? Did you do another clomid round?

Lee tie- how're you? Any answers on spotting?

Lab- are you still working for that company? Are you looking for something else?

AFM- still waiting for the official offer, happy to have a distraction!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Ladies, I've missed you!! It's been a crazy few months. ppd made doing my classes a serious struggle, but I made it through and am taking a break until September before returning to school. We had an amazing 2 week vacation in Germany and Amelia did fantastic with the travel. I have some serious catching up to do!!

Xan - Omg congrats! Happiest and healthiest 9 months to you :)

Leetie - I'm sorry there's confusion going on :( I hope that the weird spotting is a sign of O coming!

TTC - That's awful to hear about gallstones and a cyst, glad both can be taken care of:thumbup: Fingers are crossed

Lab - Oh no :( I'm sorry about your job. Will you look for another or stay at home with LO?


----------



## Leetie13

Dragonfly - I'm so glad to hear from you! Sorry about the ppd but it sounds like you had a great vacation. 

Xan - I know it's early but how are you feeling? And have you scheduled a doctors appointment?

Afm - no answer to the spotting yet. I'm going to pick up some more opks just to see what they look like. Other than that just trying not to stress and go with the flow.


----------



## labgal

Dragonfly :) Germany sounds like fun! I'm sorry for your struggles with PPD, my ppa has been awful and I can totally relate :hugs: good job getting through your classes! 

TTC - how are you feeling with the cyst and gall issues? So sorry you have to deal with that! How's your cycle going? 

Leetie - how are the opk? Any answers to the spotting yet? 

Xan - any preg symptoms yet? Did you formally accept the new job yet? 

Tomorrow is my last day at the job. I can't even tell you guys how shitty I have been treated. My boss just completely avoided me, didnt call, hear from him anything at all. Not even a thanks for all your hard work. Whatever. Its almost over, and I'll be looking for a new job.


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I'm sorry you've been treated so bad at that job. I hope whatever you find next you love and they love you!


Afm - Still confused. Opks have a line it looked almost positive today but I just started spotting again. So who knows. Guess I will wait and see if af shows up tomorrow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonflyyyyy!!! I'm so happy to see all is well. Sorry about the ppd but Germany sounds like so much fun, glad Amelia did well with the travel!! Enjoy your school break!

Xan- hopefully u hear something soon. I'm going to check into the fertility blend. Is that all u have taken? I don't think u had medicated cycles but my memory Isn't the best lol. 

Leetie - I'm sorry u are in limbo. Hopefully it all makes sense soon. 

AFM - unfortunately tell gallstones are still causing havoc. And on top of.that I have what seems to be a uti but I've never had one before but I took an at home test and it was positive. I gave a sample at the Dr Tuesday, I called yesterday and today to check on results because the Dr had me freaking out saying she was checking for uti, bacteria vaginosis and stds. Of course in my.emotional state I instantly think DF has cheated and gave me something and then today they FINALLY call back and say they didn't get my sample. I was livid. I'm glad I got the at home tests because I would've made myself nuts. That's so unprpfessional. How does that even happen?! Anyways, ovulation should be happening soon. Boobs are hurting so it's here or will be soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- I can't believe in this day and age a boss would have the never to treat you like he has ever since you became pregnant. You deserve better, and I know you'll find better. :hugs:

Dragonfly- glad you are feeling better and that you're taking a break from classes. Where did you go in Germany? I went to a friend's wedding in Munich. It was really beautiful.

TTC- that is so frustrating! I'm glad you finally figured out what happened.

AFM- feeling a little bit of nausea already, and I get crampy if I go without food. I'm quite a bit bloated- I look as pregnant as I did at 8-10 weeks last time, and I haven't hit the 5 week mark yet! I am getting tired, but not too bad yet.

I have an appointment on May 11 for my first trimester scan, and I am seeing the hematologist on the 29th of April. I'll also check my thyroid levels soon, I should make an appointment.

Workwise- I just received the official offer on Thursday!!! I have a conference for work on May 15th, and then we move to Florida in June. It's a crazy, exciting time!

I can't believe the month I've had. Lots of news. My parents are in town, and they are overwhelmed. It will be nice moving closer to them, especially if things go to plan :winkwink:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - that's so exciting!! U aren't having any bleeding like last time? I've been thinking about u. Hope the first trimester scan goes great!! Is fertility blend the only thing u used? 

I have an appointment Wednesday for the Dr to tell me what we do next. I'm so nervous. I hope it's good news.


----------



## xanzaba

Ttc- yes, fertility blend and baby aspirin, but that's for my blood stuff. As for the bleeding, none yet. It started at 5 weeks last time, so I'm counting down to Tuesday!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm sorry you are still in pain. I hope you can get them taken care of soon. And fx you O soon. What cd are you?

Xan - Yay for official offer. That's great you will be closer to your parents. Are you excited to move to Florida? I've been to Orlando a few times and Ft. Lauderdale once. I love Florida. I'm praying all spotting stays away and you have a nice calm healthy pregnancy.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - fx super tight that the bleeding doesn't happen this time. I researched fertility blend and there seems to be a lol of different options. I don't know which one to pick :( 

Leetie - I actually have no clue what cd I'm on. I got a new phone and all my info was in the old one so I'm trying to go back thru the board messages to see if I said lol. Just crazy!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So today (Monday) is cd 23. I have Od already and I'm pretty sure we missed the bding because of how horrible I've been feeling. Friday I will have a progesterone test.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- Fx you had some good swimmers in there even if it wasn't perfectly timed. I hope your progesterone number is good.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I sure hope so! Guess we wait and see. 

AFM - I had my appointment to discuss the next steps after clomid. She's keeping on the clomid and referring me to a specialist. So now I have to wait and see if my insurance approves the referral ughhh.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- I haven't had a lot of time to check in, my parents are in town. I told them about the bfp, but didn't really need to. I look as pregnant at 5 1/2 weeks as I did at 10 weeks last time! I heard it was normal, but this is ridiculous. I only have 2 pairs of pants that fit anymore. I'm really tired and my brain has gone on vacation. I took the wrong train twice since preggo, only 2 times in the 2 years I've been here.

TTC- fxed 

Leetie- any clues hon?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope your insurance covers the referral. Mine covered any diagnostic tests not treatments but I have crappy insurance.

Xan - That's crazy your bump is big already. I take it as a good sign that your brain is fuzzy and you missed two trains. At least you have something to blame it on lol.



Afm - Still no idea what's going on with me. I've had a teeny bit more of spotting a few days ago but it was just a tiny bit when I wiped and nothing since. My cervix is still open and my temps seem to be all over the place. So still waiting.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - lol. Sorry I know it's not funny but like Leetie said u have something to blame it on. Hopefully the being bigger is a good sign!! Would u mind to post a pic of the bottle of fertility blend u have? There's so many results I don't know which one to try lol.

Leetie - I'm not sure if I remember what exactly is going on. I'm thinking we thought u were spotting due to an extreme O?! But I think that's been a bit. Hope you figure it out soon!!

AFM - I started a new diet/workout program and it has been pure hell lol. I've been limping since Monday but as of yesterday I had lost 6 lbs yayyyy! I'm 8dpo I'm guessing lol. Again this cycle I didn't get my smiley but had plenty of positive dollar tree tests. So now we wait!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - great job on the 6lbs! When we get home I really want to try to change my eating habits and exercise more. 

Yes I had 3 days of very light spotting that didn't even make it onto a panty liner then nothing for like a week then a tiny bit more then nothing. Now this morning I had a little bit of spotting and i just went to the bathroom and there was a lot more so hopefully af is finally starting. I didn't ovulate this month which sucks. But I will be starting my last cycle of clomid then should be moving onto femara.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- way to go on the weight loss. I've uploaded a photo of the boxes of what I used. I'm not sure it's good to combine them with clomid, and I would check with your doctor. There are a couple of things that were similar between the two BFPs (getting some sun/vitamin D, relaxing, and Fertility Blend), so I can't say for sure this was the golden ticket, but it is surprising to get a BFP after more than 2 years trying with nothing.

Leetie, how is your sister doing? When is she due? How long are you staying in Colorado?

Lab- how is everything on your side. I hope that the job situation isn't putting you under too much stress.

Dragonfly, hope the PPD has lifted and you are enjoying your break.

AFM- this pregnancy brain is funny, and I keep laughing about it. Fortunately, getting a faculty position, I keep joking to my coworkers that I am becoming an absent minded professor. I keep thinking they are wondering, as my stomach is sticking out so much, but it's probably more noticeable to me. Fortunately with the warmer weather I can wear loose fitting clothes and dresses, and don't have to dip into my pregnancy pants. Regular pants/ jeans fit in the morning, but by the afternoon they are uncomfortably tight. Tomorrow I will be only 6 weeks- last time I didn't start wearing maternity pants until well after 8 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 4-27-15 at 7.32 AM.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leetie13

I totally forgot to tell you all my sister had the baby. She had a scheduled c section for the 23rd. Everything went great and we have a healthy 8lb 3 oz 20 inches long boy. His name is Hudson. We are leaving early Wednesday morning. I'm going to be really sad to leave but we want to try to come back out this winter. 


Xan - I'm sure you're more aware of your bump than others. But thank goodness for warmer weather.


Ttc - did you get your progesterone number?

Afm - the spotting stopped again I haven't had any more since the last time I posted. None made it onto a panty liner it was only when I wiped. 


Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Liz_N

leetie- so glad to hear your sister had a healthy baby!


----------



## Liz_N

Xan- congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!

TTC- oh my goodness that's just nuts about your dr freaking you out and then they didn't even have/find the sample. I'm really sorry to hear about the gallstones.

I'm so sorry ladies for not dropping by more often. Things have been unbelievably stressful lately and yep I know stress is not good during pregnancy but just how can you avoid it? Anyways, we're doing great and Baby J. is now 9 months and getting bigger every day it seems. We're super excited about this new little one as well and cannot wait to meet the baby hopefully before the due date because august just seems like an eternity away.

I've started a blog and love updating it you all are more than welcome to follow along and leave comments! 

https://themommyeveryday.blogspot.co.at


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Liz and congrats to you as well! So your little ones will be 13 months apart? That's the difference between my sister and me. Do you know the gender yet?


----------



## Liz_N

xan- they'll actually be 1 year and two weeks apart. we were told boy for gender :)


----------



## xanzaba

Oh Leetie, I missed your post. Congrats to your sister and to you, auntie sweetie Leetie!


----------



## Leetie13

Liz - Congratulations! I hope the stress eases off for you. That's going to be so fun to have them so close in age. Me and my sister are a year and a day apart and we've always been best friends.

Xan- Leetie is a nickname my sister gave me I don't know why my first name is Kristina but she's had so many different nicknames for me over the years she's the only only that calls me that. But I literally am Aunt Leetie to her kids. 

Ttc - how are you doing?

Lab & Dragonfly- hope you ladies are well.



Afm - We are home. I miss them so much already. But it's always nice to be back in your own space and sleep in your own bed. AF finally showed up fully this morning which is a relief I was afraid I would have to call the doctor for drugs to make it start. I will start my last round of clomid 150 mgs Sunday I still need to call the doctor and see if I am starting metformin this month.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies!

Just thought I'd pop in for an update. Officially 7 weeks yesterday, and Monday I have my first ultrasound! I'm officially doing at least 2 weeks better than last time, playing it week by week. I lost _some_ of the belly (must have been hormonal/birthday celebration bloat), but I have chubby cheeks! I told a friend that we had dinner with and she said she was wondering. I normally have a long thin face and when I put on any weight, it shows in my face.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Happy 7 weeks!! So excited for you scan monday! 


I'm good. I'm on day 4 of clomid. I started, I don't like the word diet but I've cleaned up my eating and started tracking calories. Also trying to do at least 30 minutes brisk walking on the treadmill everyday. So far so good. I attempted squats and my legs are killing me. I know it will take a while to see results but I know it's better for my body and hopefully it will help in getting a bfp.


Ttc , lab , dragonfly - hope you ladies are well!


----------



## aphrodite29

Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi aphrodite and welcome! I was ttc for 2 1/2 years before my pregnancy ended in a miscarriage last November. I'm now working on my rainbow baby, and I'm sure it'll work out for you too! :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Aphrodite - welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss. I love your positive attitude I hope you see that bfp again soon!




Afm - finished my last round of clomid last night. These hot flashes are killing me already and af is still here! It seems to be slowing I will have almost nothing for hours then use the restroom and there will be a lot of it. I hope she leaves soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- sorry that AF is being really weird, it seems like you've had a lot of spotting/bleeding issues. I hope everything gets back to normal this cycle for a big, clear O and a BFP to follow!

AFM- I went to the mall yesterday to get a bathing suit. My bump makes my pre-BFP bathing suit too tight and it is so obvious that I'm pregnant! The lady in the store yesterday was 14 weeks pregnant, and when I told her I was almost 8 she couldn't believe it. She was barely showing and there I was popping out of my clothes in full bump splendor. 

I went to see the endocrinologist and she increased my thyroid meds. Basically my thyroid level was slightly off, and in combination with the fact that I constantly have a cold and have gained 5 pounds already, she thought I needed a little more medication. I have to say I haven't been watching what I've been eating at all, and I am hungry all the time. After all the issues last time, it feels so good to have all the usually pregnancy symptoms. But I do want to have a healthy pregnancy and not worry about gestational diabetes or be on bed rest, so I'm having salads for lunch and trying to get in some more walking. 

Next week I have my yearly work trip in Florida and plan to swim every day. I'm excited but nervous to see all of my friends and co-workers- I wonder how I'll be able to hide my bump in warm weather clothes! And my colleagues at my new university will be there. I don't want to say anything until the contract is signed and official.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I hope you found a cute suit. I'm glad you got your thyroid meds increased hopefully they stay stable through out your pregnancy and you won't have to increase any more. Good luck in Florida. I hope you get your contract signed before anyone says something about your bump.




Happy Mothers Day to all you mama's on here! And to those of us still waiting for our little ones there's a quote I heard the other day " You become a mother the moment you decide to conceive a child." We may not have our babies in our arms yet or in our wombs but we are still mothers and we will have them one day hopefully soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well.

Just wanted to pop by and say that all went well at the ultrasound today. Measuring just about on time and a heart beat of 162bpm!

The ultrasound was pretty low resolution, but no clear issues as of yet :)


----------



## Leetie13

Xan that's great! I'm so glad everything went well! I hope and pray it stays that way!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - yay for a good ultrasound! Hope you found a great suit. 
Aphrodite- welcome! Way to stay positive!
Leetie - is AF done now? Good luck this cycle!

AFM - I'm on CD11. I've had so much going on that I haven't had time to check in with you ladies! DF'S sister graduated from pharmacy school. I cried the entire ceremony. It was crazy to see all those young people knowing they were all officially "doctors" DF'S father was there but thankfully he wasn't mean to me. I have decided his mom likes me and that's good enough for me. I just finished my 1st round of a diet program called 21 day fix. You use containers to measure your food and do certain workouts each day. I lost 17lbs in the 21 days. I'm so proud. Now if I could just get my BFP!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Congratulations to your almost sister in law and to you for losing 17lbs that's awesome! I hope it helps get you to your bfp. Yes af is finally gone I'm on cycle day 12. Hopefully I will ovulate next week.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - we are ovulating buddies this month lol. I'm on cd13 today so we are really close. I won't ovulate for another week. And thanks! I sure hope the weightloss helps!


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies!! Sorry that I've been away so long. It has been a really crazy few weeks. I've been checking in on you guys but didn't have time to type until now. 

TTC congrats on the weight loss! That is amazing! It will really help you when you are pregnant, too. They say the fitter you are, the better! It helps your body adapt to the stress. I'm hoping for your bfp this month! 

Leetie - I'm glad your family is doing well with their new LO! I know its a double edged sword for you, but I know that your bfp is right around the corner! Two of our friends who LTTTC just got bfp after 3 years, so don't give up! 

Xan - how are you feeling? Any ms? How's baby doing? No bleeding, right? 

Our LO is teething. Its a challenge, I just want to make him feel better. Poor little guy. I had a job interview today that went really well! Second stage interview next week, but I am pretty optimistic . this is at a smaller practice than I had been at, which might be nice for a change. Hugs to you all!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- congrats on the weight loss, I'm sure it will only help the bfp

Lab- fxed on the job, sounds like a good change of pace. Hopefully baby lab feels better soon.

So far ms is a bit worse this time around, but not horrible. 8 weeks and no bleeding yet, so at least 3 weeks better than last time, taking it week by week :)


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - aww poor baby I hope his teeth pop through soon. Good luck at your next interview fx you get the job and love it!

Xan - when is your next scan?


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I have an appointment on the 8th where they might do a quick ultrasound and then a scan on the 11th for the first trimester screening.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lab - good luck on the next interview!! Poor baby, I hope he gets some relief soon. 
Xan - yay for no bleeding. Hopefully everything looks good on the scan!

AFM - thanks ladies for the encouragement. I'm on round 2 of the diet. I have the most exciting news! Last night I got my smiley! ANDDDDD it was on cd 16!!! Well it was 1am so technically cd 17. All this time I've ovulated on day 20 or 21 so I'm so happy to see I'm ovulating sooner. Maybe the weight loss played a part in it, or the fact that I started my thyroid meds again. But who cares the reason, I'm just so excited. I'm this excited over an early ovulation can u imagine my excitement when I finally get my bfp?!?!?! Hahaha. I haven't been feeling so great so we haven't had much bding. We bd on Wednesday and then this AM as soon as DF got home from work. I hope I didn't miss my window!! Do any of you know how soon after the positive u need to bd? I think I've read u ovulate 12-24 hours after the positive so hopefully the bd this morning was in time.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm praying you scans are perfect!


Ttc - Woohoo! Yay for an earlier O that's exciting! I get excited whenever I O I don't care what cd it's on lol. Fx this is the lucky cycle! 



Afm - today is our 2 year anniversary. We went to dinner and a movie nothing fancy since we did so much in Colorado. I am hoping and praying I ovulate this week. I haven't done any opks yet I have crappy ones I got from Walmart because I can never find them at our dollar tree. I might do one tomorrow. If not we are just going to bd and go by temps.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - happy anniversary! Fx you O soon!! I had a hard time finding the ones at dollar tree lately but they are back now. Yayyyyy!!


----------



## Leetie13

Hey ladies!


I started opks monday. I used one of the cheapy ones from Walmart then read the container and it said don't use 30 days after opening and i opened them before we went to colorado. So I had 3 digital ones. I never get a smiley but I look at the lines on them and yesterday's looked almost positive. Now today it was very negative and i started spotting. This is around the same time as last cycle. I'm so fruatrated. But I have an appointment with my doctor next Tuesday to discuss the next step and hopefully he can shed some light on my spotting.


Hope all of you are well!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- sorry about the spotting, but maybe it's O? Glad your talking to the doctor to get some answers.

TTC- how are you doing? About 1 week post-o?

AFM- finished my conference and we are here in Florida looking at apartments. We found the one we are going to live in. It's perfect- it has a pool and a tiny dog park, and it's close to the ocean. My parents came up yesterday, and they love it. I also had a couple of meetings and signed the official paperwork yesterday. It's getting so real!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - wow that's so exciting! Your apartment sounds perfect and so does living in florida. I know summers can be pretty hot but winter will be nice.



Afm - so far no spotting today.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I really hope the dr can figure it out because being in limbo, not knowing what is happening sucks!! 

Xan - I don't think I could take Florida weather. I can't stand to be hot so I love the fall/winter time. If Florida is anything like GA then they basically have spring, spring, summer, summer lol.

AFM - I'm 7dpo. Crossing fingers and praying this is my cycle!! I'm going to try to wait as long as possible to test lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx and praying for this cycle. 

I love hot weather! My sister is like you she hates the sun and heat. I would take 90 over 30 any day.


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, Leetie! Crosshairs!

TTC- I know what you mean. My favorite weather is Boston's. The crisp, dry fall and the snow, and then just enough really hot weather (1 month) to get over the cold. But getting a job in academia is hard- I applied to so many places I'd never want to live. And it's close to my parents and doesn't have a wet winter. For some reason that is my cryptonite. I get really achy and miserable when it's cold and humid. One of the reasons I didn't like San Francisco. And the older I get, the more I tolerate the warmth. So it'll get better and better!


----------



## Leetie13

I don't believe the crosshairs I think it only gave me them because my temp was higher this morning. I checked my cervix and it's still open. But we'll see maybe I still will ovulate.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Fx crossed for u Leetie! 

AFM - it has been an emotional weekend. So do you ladies remember the friend of mine that was popping pills and doing drugs but she was also trying to get pregnant too. Well she pulled me aside to tell me she just found out she is pregnant. I was so bummed. Just as before if she is doing right then I'm happy for her. She's older than me and I know it's something her and her hubby wants desperately. I just really want it to be my turn too :( I'm 11dpo. Tested today and it's negative. 3 days till I see if the witch is coming. Hoping its just too early still.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I really hope your friend has stopped the pills. Maybe the baby will be a blessing and turn her life around for the good. Fx that it's too early and af doesn't show.


Afm - I had my doctors visit this morning. I will start 2.5 mg femara next cycle. He also called in to start metformin and i will start that as soon as I get it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I pray that's exactly what happens. She isn't an regular user where she has to have it everyday but leisurely or addict both are still bad. It would be pretty awesome to be pregnant with her, all of our friends are done with having babies so we would have each other. 

My dr mentioned femara but she won't prescribe it. Do u know the difference in femara and clomid? That same friend was put on metformin and said that's the reason she had been so spacey. She messed up at work everything so if that's the true reason please be careful with that! I'm not sure what is it but she said it's a diabetic med that made her blood sugar drop and she was spaced out everyday on the med.


----------



## Leetie13

I hope you get to be pregnant with your friend.

I know femara isn't FDA approved for fertility. It's a drug used for women with breast cancer. It has something to do with stopping your body from producing estrogen so you produce more fsh which makes your ovaries produce eggs. That's what clomid does too. Femara is supposed to have a lot less side effects. I would call around to other gynocologist and ask of they prescribe it.


Thanks for the heads up on the metformin. He's starting me out on the lowest dose so hopefully I won't have that problem. I know the biggest side effect is diarrhea but I think it's only for about a week after starting it.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I hope your friend gets her priorities in order. Pregnancy has a way of doing that. And I hope your bro is around the corner. 11 dpo is early. 

Leetie, I hope Femara does the trick!


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry- BFP, not bro. Spell check does not work well with TTC lingo!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I see solid crosshairs in your future!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh ok! Yeah I've often thought about calling around to see about finding a different dr. Time is of the essence. I turn 35 next month and I'm terrified!

Xan - I agree. I hope this is the push she needed to stop the crap. Life has a way of working out so maybe that's God's plan for her! I pray my bfp is right around the corner too!! I didn't even torture myself with testing today lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I think I'm going to do a progesterone test friday. I checked my cervix and it's still open. I have no idea what's going on. 


I had a dermatologist appointment today because my face is breaking out in this rash that has hundreds of little white heads on it. If I could figure out how to post pics I would it looks horrible. But it doesn't hurt and isn't itchy. So she prescribed an antibiotic and 2 ointments to put on it. But she said if I got pregnant to stop all of it right away. So now I'm really nervous about taking any of it. She also recommended changing my face wash and body wash so I did. I think I'm going to wait and see if I start my period and see if just the soap change is helping then I will start them. I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I have that same thing happen to me. I take benadryl a couple times and it goes away. It really sounds like exactly what I get when I try out a new soap or facial wash that my skin doesn't like. I would be leary too because my dr took me off facial creams because of trying to get pregnant. Something in them can cause birth defects and other things. I can't remember what all she said but she said no more facial creams.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I hope you feel better soon! I think most of the advice is given out of an overabundance of caution. Many antibiotics are completely safe during pregnancy and they prescribe them pretty often. The ointments might be steroids, so I understand that. Easier said than done, but I would try not to stress too much about the meds. Most things have very little effect until the yolk sac develops at around 5 weeks, after your missed period.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - the only thing I use on my face is face wash and moisturizer with spf. She said Cetaphil is the best thing for your face. I had already been using the moisturizer but I went and bought the face wash too.


Xan - it surprised me when she said especially stop the antibiotic because my sister was prescribed one while pregnant. I'm still going to hold off on starting anything and see if it clears up without it. It is actually looking a lot better this morning. I washed my face last night and this morning with the new face wash.

How have you been feeling by the way? Did anyone notice/comment on your bump on your trip?


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I've been okay, thanks for asking. The nausea is a pain, but not too bad. Mainly I just feel a bit off in the morning and mid-afternoon, but a snack usually helps. I've been eating smaller meals, more frequently which is good. Having an empty stomach is not fun! I'm less tired which makes sense. They say the placenta starts taking over around week 10, and I'm at 10 1/2 weeks. Sorry if TMI, but I have had a lot of problems with constipation, but I found a vitamin that is better and things have been better since.

On the trip I told some close friends, there is a lot of socializing by the tiki bar, and at some point it was obvious I wasn't drinking. At the beginning I just went to the beach or pool far away from the conference or early in the morning, but by the end I stopped worrying about it. My friends said that if the didn't know I was pregnant and they knew me from before they might wonder, but it wouldn't have been obvious. It was a bit of a drag being pregnant, because there is a lot of socializing around drinking, but in exchange for a healthy baby it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Leetie13

I've heard frequent small meals are better. I'm glad you found a vitamin that is helping. I think not being able to go is worse than having to go all the time. 

That's nice you told some close friends, I bet the not drinking would have given it right away. 



I did my progesterone test this morning. I probably won't have the results until monday I don't think my doctor is open on saturday. I was thinking of starting the progesterone suppositories tonight just to be on the safe side. My temps look so promising I just really feel like I didn't on the day it thinks. If the test does show I O'd I think I will take the progesterone until next weekend and do cheapy pregnancy tests throughout the week.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - glad your trip went well! Bummer about not drinking but u are right, a healthy baby is much more important. 

Leetie - fx for u hun!! I hope you find out u did O!!

AFM - 14dpo. AF is due. No sign of her. BFN test. I'm bummed but hoping she stays away and the bfp is coming!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx it's just late implantation and af stays far away for a long time!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie! I've still got hope! No sign yet.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- fingers crossed!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Xan!
15dpo, officially 1 day late. No sign of AF. BUT still a negative test :(


----------



## xanzaba

I usually have a ~15 day luteal phase and my line on 14dpo was very faint. It sounds like your luteal phases are on the longer side, so... I'll stalk the thread until there is an answer :)

Also, I think it's good that you are back on the thyroid meds. I went to the endocrinologist and she was great and really explained why it's important to keep your thyroid in check while you're trying to get pregnant. She said that normally TSH only stimulates your thyroid, but in the 1st trimester it also helps to create HCG- the pregnancy hormone that HPTs test for.They want to supplement my thyroid until my TSH is lower than 2 and see that my thyroid isn't struggling at all. They've pretty much doubled my dose.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - my lp started out at 12. A couple rounds into clomid it changed to 14. I didn't know the importance of it either so when my dr had the talk with me she said I needed to take it to balance everything out so I have been. 

Leetie - how are you doing??

16dpo, 2 days late, no AF, bfn :( what kind of test did u use Xan? I bought the dollar tree brand but not the normal kind i get. This one is a brand called VeriQuick. There are mixed reviews so I'm praying its just the test that is off lol. I want it so bad! Keep your fingers crossed and keep praying for me please.


----------



## xanzaba

I took the first response early report. I also bought a CVS brand and that really didn't show much until 15 or 16 dpo.

Fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - any chance you O'd a day or 2 later than you think? Fx and praying that you get a positive test soon! 




I called the doctors to see if they got my results for the progesterone test and they said to try later on this afternoon. But I'm pretty sure I got my answer because I'm spotting it's not just a little bit either. Which I think is strange because I thought progesterone kept your period from starting but maybe if I didn't ovulate and my cervix is still open it doesn't matter. But it's ok I'm excited to start the femara.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I'm sorry for all of the spotting. Does the doctor think that the Clomid is causing the spotting? I hope that femora works better for you and that you don't have to deal with spotting much longer.


----------



## Leetie13

He didn't really say much about the spotting. He said it could be ovulation spotting but I told him it was quite a bit and not just around the time I usually O. Plus I didn't O. But he didn't say anything. I'm hoping it was just the clomid. I know it thins your lining a lot so maybe that's what's causing it. The femara isn't supposed to thin the lining and it's not supposed to dry up cervical mucus.


----------



## Leetie13

I heard back from the doctors office and they said I did O but my level was only 4.49. I thought anything over 5 meant you ovulated and 10 is normal for non medicated and 15 or higher for medicated. I didn't ask them about it but since my cervix never closed and I started spotting I'm just going to stop the progesterone and let my period start.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I thought that it had to be higher than 10 too. But I am thinking I had a low one once and they said I ovulated so I don't know. Praying the femara is nicer to you. I had heard that clomid thins the lining but not about the cm. I always know to take the opk because the cm is out of control lol. 

AFM - I wiped pink last night then brown. Both of which i probably wouldn't have realized if I wasn't inspecting the tp lmbo. But today nothing. We got frer tests yesterday but I didn't take one because I thought she would be here. Happy to see she isn't tho. I'm experiencing some weird stuff in my lower right tummy. Maybe AF on her way? And I got my smiley this round so I knew I had ovulated. I was shocked it was day 16 but very happy nonetheless.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi, ladies. Hope all is well. Dragonfly, Lab, how are the babies?

Next week is my 12 week appointment (Monday) and 1st trimester screening (Thursday). So excited, I guess they can often tell the gender by 12 weeks. I am oddly confident that it is a girl, we'll see if my intuition is correct!

Then next Friday we are moving to Florida. It's really going to be a shock. I've spent my whole adult life in large cities- Boston, Chicago, DC and San Francisco, and mostly on the East Coast. There are so many gated communities in Florida, it seems like people want to shelter themselves and their kids from the outside world. And there are weird things too about Florida. Like car insurance is about double what you pay in DC! I've never lived somewhere where you have to drive every day. I keep reminding myself that there are lots of positives- life is easier and slower, close to family, etc. And I love to swim, and we'll be able to swim every day. Probably just a little panic now that it's getting so real!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - how exciting! That will be awesome if they can tell you the gender. I would be super nervous too I like change but it's always scary I'm sure once you get moved and settled you will feel so much better. Fx and praying all goes well at your appointments!



Afm - AF came a few days ago and she has not been nice lol. Cramps haven't been too bad today but the metformin keeps giving me really bad stomach pains. I started the femara this morning, I did the clomid at night to cut down on symptoms but from what I've read femara shouldn't have strong symptoms so I'm taking it in the morning. 


Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## xanzaba

I had my 12 week appointment today. At first the tech couldn't find the heartbeat, which made us a little nervous, but then the doctor came in with her magic wand and found it without any trouble! We were so happy!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - That's great! I can't imagine how nervous you were but I'm so glad she found it! 

Did you get to find out the gender?


----------



## xanzaba

I might find out at the ultrasound on Thursday. They say it's not a sure thing at 12 weeks, though.


----------



## Leetie13

That would be nice if they could though :)


----------



## xanzaba

:happydance: Yeah, it would! My husband doesn't believe me that it's a girl, and I keep hearing stories of people who were sure they were having a girl and had a boy.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - how exciting and scary at the same time. Glad the dr could find the heartbeat. Can't wait till Thursday! Hope the move goes smoothly. 

Leetie - sorry AF found u, she found me too. Is this your first femara round? I've heard great thing about it. I really want to be put on it. 

AFM - life has been crazy! Saturday we went to the graduation party. Lots of fun , lots of Nigerian music, lots of Nigerian food. It was nice to step out of my comfort zone. I'm on cd8. A friend had said that femara is available to buy online but I'm not so sure about that. I need to find another dr and see if they would be willing to prescribe that. Now that life is slowing down again I plan on starting to call around.


----------



## xanzaba

Wishing you ladies a swift and strong O.

TTC- that must have been fun, bet DF had a blast!


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies! 

Xan - the exact same thing happened at my 12 week appointment. It just takes a more skilled hand sometime! I'm so happy your appointment went well! 12 weeks is still pretty darn early to find out gender. 18 I think is the soonest *truly reliable* even though that's still been wrong for some people! How are you feeling? You must be going crazy with moving and being preg at the same time! 

Leetie - happy anniversary! Ours was the day after yours  I'm sorry the witch got you and it was unpleasant :-( hopefully over now, though, and on to the bfp! :hugs: are the docs talking next steps yet? Would you go through with them? 

TTC - wow, that sounds like a crazy time! It must have been wonderful! I have an ex who was Russian, and when the family and friends would all get together it was pretty surreal, they'd all be speaking Russian and I had no idea wtf was going on. I'd imagine it was something like that! I wouldn't trust an online source for meds. Hopefully you can find a doc who is willing to rx - or better yet, you get a bfp before you need to! 

AFM, little man is doing great! He's amazing. He babbles and laughs all the time. He has a little tooth starting to poke through as of this morning! I love him so much. 
I'm starting a new job on July 6th. Its a major career change for me, but I'm looking forward to it! I will be running/managing a small business with about 20 employees... But I get to work from home most of the time and the hours are perfect for family. Fx it goes well. 

Dragonfly - I hope you are doing well, and LO, too! :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - The graduation party sounded fun! I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. I would be nervous to buy drugs online. I'm always afraid that what they say you're getting is different than what you're actually getting. I would definitely call around for a new doctor first.


Lab - So great to hear from you! Happy anniversary! If the femara doesn't work after a few rounds then he will refer me to a specialist. I could go back to the one I was seeing but I think I would try I different one. I felt like I was just money to them even though I am I don't want to feel that way. The next step would most likely be IUI and I would do it. It's just so expensive sometimes I feel like we should just give up and start saving for IVF but I hope and pray it doesn't come to that.


So glad your little guy is doing great! That's awesome you will be starting a new job and you get to work from home! What kind of business is it? 



I am on cd 8. Yesterday was my last femara pill. So far the only system is a few hot flashes but not bad at all. I ordered more wondfo opks and should be getting them tomorrow. Then will probably start them saturday. 

This month is so busy for us. DH business has been good and he's been super busy. His daughter who I forgot to tell you guys, remember she had a miscarriage back in january. She got pregnant like 2 months later and is due in November. Anyway she decided to get married July 3rd at our house so we are busy planning and preparing for that. I am throwing her a bridal shower next Saturday. So we have a lot going on but it keeps my mind busy.


----------



## labgal

Leetie - ugh. I despite how the medical system treats people. It really is as though we are just walking money to them. 

Oh my goodness, you guys must be in quite the frenzy! That's so close. Congrats to her on the wedding. Are you going to be part of the ceremony , or are you mil of the bride in the front row? That's awesome your Hubby's business is going well - what kind of business is it?


----------



## Leetie13

It's just going to be a simple ceremony, just them 2 up there. DH has a handyman and lawn and landscaping business. He does everything, electric, plumbing, construction, remodeling. Right now we are doing a big landscaping job. I help when I can I like the landscaping.


----------



## labgal

Sounds like a nice ceremony  ours was pretty simple, too. I didn't want the stress of a big crazy wedding. 

The business I'm going to be managing is a plumbing and heating company. I'll be doing payroll, managing accounts, getting the bills paid etc. It's nothing I've ever done before (at least as far as the industry goes) so I hope it goes well... But I was getting burned out from the lab anyway and I can't argue with the hours/flexibility/being able to work from home...hopefully I'll gain some good experience!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab I'm sure you'll do great once you get the hang of things. It's always scary to start something new. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - yeah I've decided against buying the meds online. We are just going to wait on the specialist or find a different dr. Sounds like life is crazy for u, but a good crazy. 

Lab - sounds like the new job will have its perks if u can work from home sometimes.

AFM - I'm on cd14. We will attempt to bd everyday this week and hopefully make it happen this cycle. We both have baby fever after we seen his cousin's baby at the graduation party. It makes me feel a lot better because I was worried I was pushing him into it because he's a lot more reserved about it. He's the calm to my storm lol. So it's nice to hear him be excited and make comments about being a good daddy. It makes my heart smile. Hopefully our time will be soon! We are 4 days away from my 35th birthday and a sad reminder that we have been trying for 2 years on that same day. But I know our time is coming!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - That's so cute DH has baby fever too. We have so many nieces and nephews we see regularly it's hard not to have baby fever lol. Fx you O soon and praying you catch that egg!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - oh man, I bet that's difficult! How are u doing this round on the new meds? 

How are the rest of you ladies doing? 

AFM - I didnt O early again this month but I didnt think I would because of missing that one pill. Hopefully it's coming soon. Weve been bd'ing like crazy lol. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - It's not too bad. Some days it's hard to force a smile but most of the time I love all the kids here. 

Fx you O soon!


Afm cd 19 and opks are getting darker hopefully they turn positive soon!


----------



## Leetie13

Yesterday's opk was pretty dark but not positive, and today's is pretty light. I'm really really hoping I O'd last night. I was really hoping to see a blazing positive opk since I've never had one but I guess it doesn't matter as long as I do O. It helps that I temp and can confirm it that way. I had some sharp pains around my left ovary area last night so I'm thinking I probably did O through the night. Fx my temps go up and stay there! 



Hope everyone is well!


----------



## labgal

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys this month! Don't worry, Leetie - Im skeptical of the dye on the opks, I think sometimes they are just darker than others, as long as its pretty close! Ttc - lots of bding sounds fun! I miss those days.. Lol. It's definitely not the same after baby. Most of the time it's like... Should we sleep or bd ... Ahhh... SLEEP. Lol. 

Xan - how's baby doing in there??


----------



## Leetie13

Lab I've read where a lot of women say the same thing about the ic's that they got almost positive them went negative to I hope that's my case. I've only ever had one that got this dark and i ovulated that cycle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - fingers crossed u O'd!!

Lab - thanks! Let's hope we are all celebrating babies soon! That's funny about bd or sleep lol

AFM - its day 23 and my opks are all over the place. We are still bding constantly and my boobs hurt so bad it's almost unbearable. I think I'm going to call my dr and get a progesterone test to see if I actually did O and I didn't catch it on a test, fx!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So I forgot to tell u ladies what happened last week. 
Do any of u believe in psychics? Well anyway, Tuesday(16th) I was grocery shopping and this lady was just staring at me, like she was trying to figure out who I was or analyzing me or something. So I just continued shopping and the lady and her family got in line behind me. The lady just blatantly says, I'm a psychic and I need to meet with u. I just kind of chuckled and said ok. She went on to ask if I had been to one before and I told her yes and we made small talk. So then I was bagging up my groceries and she comes down and starts bagging hers. She said I see good things for u. I really want to meet with u so I said OK and took her number. So Thursday was my birthday and DF took me to see her. She said so much that was true. I was blown away but one of the things she told me was that she doesn't see fertility issues it just hasn't happened yet. She said I need to relax and stop stressing. So then she reads DF and the first thing that came up was a child! I almost cried. Now I'm not putting all my eggs in that basket but if I gained nothing else from it I regained my hope!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's pretty cool. I'm kind of on the fence about that stuff. I love to watch long island medium a show on tlc and the lady can talk to the dead. But if it gives you hope that's all that matters. I've always wanted to go to one just to see what they would say about my fertility issues. 


Fx you O soon and the physic is right!


----------



## Leetie13

Crosshairs :happydance: 


I will start the progesterone tonight. I honestly didn't expect to O the first round of femara on the lowest dose. Plus I had ovulation pain which I never get!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I love that show! It was very interesting. Yayyyy for crosshairs! Fx for u! 

AFM - who knows where I am in my cycle lol. My boob's are still hurting, CD 25 and still no smiley ugh. I think I will call to see if they were schedule a progesterone test so I can see if I O'd. I don't think taking the pill late one day would cause it to be so off or maybe I just missed the peak?! I think it's been a couple months since I've had sore boobs at ovulation time. So now I wait and see I guess.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - hopefully you just missed the surge on the opk. Sore boobs is my most common ovulation symptom.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, so glad you O'd! Looks like so far so good with this new line of treatment. Fxed!

TTC- I think there is a lot we don't know about and many things we are unable to explain. I've had a few weird experiences, and there are a couple of zodiac signs that I can almost perfectly predict. A lot of my friends who are scientists laugh at me, but just because we can't explain something doesn't mean it's not true.

AFM- A couple of weeks ago I had a bad first trimester screen, that showed a high risk for down's syndrome. I immediately had another test (CVS) to tell for sure. Well, Thursday I went to the OBGYN and they confirmed that the baby had down syndrome and had passed. I had a procedure yesterday to induce the miscarriage. It was hard, but the more I learned about down's syndrome, the more I worried about all of the suffering that people with the disorder have (heart defects, bowel problems, leukemia and early onset dementia on top of reduced IQ) and that there is a 70-80% chance of miscarriage. That combined with an almost complete lack of pregnancy symptoms prepared me. I won't say it wasn't hard, but I know that what is meant to be will be, and that our baby is in a better place. DH was so relieved that it happened without me having too much pain- watching me go through the last miscarriage really traumatized him. And having one baby with trisomy 21 does not increase your risk of having a second one, so there is some solace in hope for the future.

The past two weeks were very rough, and DH and I began mourning before we even heard. I have to say that I have some sense of relief that it is all over, and I know that I will be sad and have set backs, but I am ready to face the future and hope the third time is the charm.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan my heart broke when I read this. I am so sorry you had to go through this again. I'm glad you weren't in pain like before. You and your family will be in my prayers, and I pray you will get your take home rainbow baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## labgal

I am so sorry xan. :hugs: I can't believe that. You WILL have your rainbow baby. One of my girlfriends had a 20 week mc with a downs baby, and then had another mc (no hb) , but now has two beautiful and healthy los. I know you will be a mommy. You are so strong and amazing!


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you, Ladies. We'll get through this, and the third time WILL be the charm.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh Xan my heart just broke. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm relieved to see it wasn't painful like before. You are right, 3rd times a charm!! U and DH are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Leetie-how are things? 

AFM - I called the gyno Friday on my way to my primary care Dr. She wanted me to do a progesterone test immediately but when I got done with the primary it was too late so I went today. And of course I'm driving myself crazy waiting on results but it is the weekend so I won't know anything till Monday. I'm so impatient, I'm going nuts lol. Aside from that I went to my primary Dr because I'm having terrible migraines. She prescribed me low dose pain pills and muscle relaxers that are safe if I am pregnant. The migraines are so severe that I'm having neck and shoulder pain and stiffness. And I'm on bed rest thru the weekend because I was in so much pain my blood pressure was elevated. I have yet to get the migraine to improve. DF was off Thursday and Friday so tonight when he went into work he immediately text asking if I'm OK. He catered to me and wouldnt let me do anything while he was off. You would've thought I was in a body cast lol. It was cute but I'm not the one that can just relax and settle for bed rest. Also, I'm not used to taking those types of meds so they keep me in and out of sleep, fun stuff. Between bed rest and waiting on results I'm gonna lose my mind haha.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc I hope your migraine goes away! I'm like you I don't like taking anything stronger than an ibuprofen. That's so sweet of your df to cater to you like that. Hopefully you get your results from the progesterone test early tomorrow so maybe you can relax a little.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie I'm feeling better. 
I got my progesterone results and I ovulated!!! 20.47 but the irritating part is I don't know when I ovulated lol. I'm guessing I'm somewhere between 9-13 dpo. 9 if I ovulated on day 20 like normal or 13 is I ovulated on day 16 like last month. I had a dream that I took a test and seen double lines, let's hope that's a sign!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for O and a good progesterone level. It's frustrating you don't know when you O'd though. When will you start to test?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Of course I tested today because I'm just crazy lol. But it was negative, Just praying that it was too early. How are u doing?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - sorry for the negative but like you said hopefully it was just too early. 

I'm good not much to report. 9 dpo got my progesterone level back it was 17.03. I'm happy with anything above 15 but I'm surprised it's not higher since I'm on the suppositories. But I know the numbers don't mean a bfp one way or the other. Just praying we both get ours this cycle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - at least u know that, that's where I messed up. My cycle where I had a 27 I was convinced that meant pregnant LOL. What did the Dr say about the number related to the suppositories? I'm praying we both get our bfp this cycle!! How long is your lp? 

AFM - Of course I tested again. Negative. I woke up to another dream of a positive pregnancy test. Apparently it's heavy on my mind lol.


----------



## Leetie13

He hasn't said anything about it and I forgot to ask when I was there last. If I happen to get a bfp I will have it tested again and if I think it's low I will up the progesterone to twice a day. 

My LP used to be 9/10 days. The clomid I had one cycle that was 12. The progesterone lengthens it to basically whenever I stop it. 14 dpo I will test if it's negative then I stop the progesterone so AF comes. 

Sorry about the negative again. I hate seeing them. I'm dreading testing. DH told me he had a dream I was pregnant. 


We are getting ready tomorrow my step daughter is getting married at our house and we have so much to do. She's also doing the gender reveal for the baby. No one knows what it is. We took the envelope to a fireworks place and the guy got the reveal fireworks and we will set them off tomorrow night. I'm so excited! 


Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Leetie13

Test was negative :( 

I'm ok though I knew it would be. My temps been dropping and I've had some really painful af cramps for a few days. But at least I O'd and didn't have any weird spotting in the middle of my cycle. 

I will stop the progesterone and af will probably be here soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I'm sorry this was not your BFP cycle, but it seems like the new meds are doing the trick. Fx'ed that evasive second line is just around the corner.

TTC- have you avoided the witch?

AFM- I'm doing okay. I used an internet cheapie yesterday to see what's happening with my HCG, and it's still positive, but getting lighter. I have to wait until the HCG is out of my system until I can ovulate again, but I started temping again. No bd'ing until next Thursday, when I have my check-up- DH and I can hardly wait. It's kind of fun, building up the suspense. We're going to go out for dinner after the appointment, and then we'll come back to a quiet evening at home.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm glad you're doing ok. I hope the hcg leaves soon so you can get back to trying. Your plans for after the appointment sound perfect.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - sorry to see it was negative :( hopefully this next cycle will happen for us! 

Xan - glad to see you are doing OK. Hope Thursday comes soon! I didn't avoid the witch. 

AFM - the witch caught me yesterday. 16 day lp ugh. Is that even normal? Last month was 16 days too. I started at 12 then went to 14 now 16, goodness. And besides having this lovely monthly visitor we are attempting to move last minute. So stressful. I keep a headache, constant stressing and worrying. I'm giving it to God and asking Him to guide my steps to where we are meant to be. Out apartment complex has new owners and recently gave us a notice that we missed a payment in July 2012! So they have added on fees and tell us we owe them $2600. We paid with money order so trying to prove it 3 years later is impossible. Plus a couple of weeks ago there was a random shooting so maybe this is a sign to get out of here! It's a really nice apartment but I think it's time to go. Keep us in your prayers. Thanks ladies!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- Good luck with the move! Sometimes the signs are there to move on. I'm sure you'll be happy in your new place, and maybe the new place will have better baby-making mojo!

As for LP, 16 isn't too much higher than the average (14). I usually have a 15 day LP, and the doctor said it was ideal and he wasn't concerned about my progesterone.

Leetie, how did the wedding go?

AFM- Last week I got the keys to my new office, and today they are delivering my computer. I'm really excited to start. Since we moved I've been working from home, but with everything going on I haven't been really motivated. I think this is the motivation I need to get back on track.

Besides that, I am trying to eat healthier and exercise. Right before I had my BFP I had gained some weight, and I want to be in good shape for my double-rainbow baby. It's been hard because I'm not allowed to swim until my check up (8 more days), and swimming not only is my favorite exercise, but also my way of re-centering. But I have been going to the gym in our apartment and I found a group-on for a yoga studio around here.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I think 16 day LP is still within normal range but if your concerned call and ask your doctor. Have you looked into finding one that prescribes femara yet? Good luck with the move, it sounds like it's the right time for it and line Xan said maybe it will have magical baby making powers lol.


Xan - I'm glad you have something to look forward to. I hope your appointment goes well and you get the clear to swim. I can imagine being in florida makes it really hard not to swim. 


Afm - AF is fully here and my cramps have been on and off bad. I'll be fine for a little then all of a sudden I get horrible cramps. But they usually only last a couple days.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!

Xan - i love swimming too, but the water doesnt get warm enough where we are to really swim. It still geta cold at night so the water is still cold :( i hope you love your new office, how exciting! 

Leetie - I haven't called to find another dr. I will once we know where we re moving. We are planning to move an hour away from where we are living now. Sorry about your cramps. I hope they are long gone now. I only had a 1 day visitor this cycle. DF said today, are u sure u aren't pregnant, u smell things I can't smell and everything stinks to u lol. Highly unlikely but I'm testing when I wake up just to make sure. I just took day 4 of clomid so I would be upset with myself for not checking before if I am. I doubt that I am because even tho it was only 1 day I still had a little but of actual red, mostly brown but some red. We will see tomorrow lol. We are supposed to see an apartment, condo and house tomorrow too. We haven't had very much luck. Quite a few places keep saying we JUST rented out the last one :( so send some prayers and positive vibes our way. I know God has a plan, just waiting to see what it is. He will lead us exactly where we are supposed to be.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, TTC, on all fronts!

AFM- almost got my Negative HPT. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Good luck with the house hunting, I hope you guys find the perfect place. Did you test again? The short af might be because clomid thins your uterine lining so you might not have much to shed. That's one of the bad side effects of clomid. 

Hopefully you will get your new place and a new doctor soon!



Xan - Yay for almost negative, does that mean you can start trying thus cycle or are you waiting another?



Afm - AF is pretty much gone. Tomorrow is my last day of femara then the long wait until O.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I'll be right there on the TWW! We're supposed to wait 2 cycles, but I think we're going to let nature take its course. We do have to wait until I get the okay to bd from the doctor on Thursday.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - fx the doc gives you the go ahead!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie, TTC- just wanted to send you a :hugs: TTC can be draining, but I'm so glad I have you girls to help go through it, and I hope you feel the same. We ARE on our way to our forever babies :)


----------



## labgal

Xan - I hope you got the go ahead or will soon from your doc.. Third time is a rainbow baby... Fx! 

Leetie, how was the wedding? How is the femara treating you? Any s/e compared to clomid? 

Ttc - you are so strong and amazing! I know how hard it is, but it will be worth it and you will see your bfp soon, I know it! 

Sorry for the long delays ladies. I started my new job and am just really exhausted. I always am checking in and thinking about you all and waiting for bfps! Little man will be 6 months old in 5 days, I can't believe it!


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- great to hear from you! I can't believe he is 6mos already!

We'll see tomorrow what the doc says. I'm pretty sure I'll get the go ahead. At this point, I just want to get in some bd'ing!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - Wow 6 months already that's crazy! The wedding was great. It did rain which put a little damper on dancing but they did the first dance and the special dances under the tent then eventually everyone said screw it and we danced in the rain it was fun. When it got dark we did the gender reveal fireworks and they are having a girl. I can't remember if I told you guys that or not lol. They both really thought it was a boy and so did most people but I voted girl :)

How is the new job going? Do you like it?

As for the femara so far the worst symptom is headaches but if I take advil when it starts they go away. I've had a few hot flashes but not bad like the clomid. 

I was having a bad day a few nights ago and I cried because I only have a few chances with the femara before I have to be referred to a specialist again and I know the next step is iui which is around 2500. I got so upset thinking about how we're going to have to save up just for 1 round. But I know we will figure it out if it comes to that and I need to try and not stress so much.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Leetie :hugs: If the meds are working, and you are ovulating regularly, you should probably only need a few cycles. Your BFP will be there. After 2 1/2 years of trying I never thought I'd see that second line. I had plenty of dark days, and fortunately had you ladies to help. I hope that I can repay the favor :hugs:


----------



## labgal

That sounds like a beautiful night, leetie  

I'm sorry, I know how much of a struggle it has been. You will get your bfp! Like Xan said, now that you have a few Os behind you, your body should have an easier time. Had the docs said before if you had any kind of abnormal thyroid reading?

I thought we were going to have to do iui too, but just when I was fully convinced we got pregnant so that's probably how it will happen for you, too! :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

The doctor gave me the okay, we bd'ed last night, and tonight I had a EWCM. Fx'ed. I know it's tempting fate to try again so early, and fate has not been on our side, but even a broken clock is right twice a day!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - you ladies have more than repayed the favor. I would feel so alone of it wasn't for all of you. I don't know anyone in person who can relate at all to what I'm going through. It's so nice to just be able to get on here and vent and not feel like I'm just being emotional or irrational. 

Yay for the ok to BD!


Lab - I hope the same happens for me too. I'm convinced I'm going to have to pay the 20 thousand for ivf to get pregnant. And that kind of money would take a miracle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! Sorry ive been MIA. Life has been hectic. 

Xan - i am so thankful for u ladies too, im so glad we found each other. Great news being able to start bd'ing again!!

Leetie - iui may not be your next step. My friend that just got pregnant wasnt ovulating she started the meds and finally started ovulating and she just got the trigger shot and got pregnant the first try. The trigger shot was $100. Im keeping my fingers crossed for u!! 

Lab - i cant believe its been 6 months. Time flies by. 

AFM - im on cd 12. I did retest but it was negative. Ive been in a bad place mentally these last few weeks because of all that is going on. We got denied for one apartment because I had a broken lease in GA when my ex refused to follow the restraining order. However, we found out yesterday we got approved for a gorgeous apartment. We are hoping to sign the lease today and then it will feel real lol. We cant move in till the 7th so everything is going in storage, we are going on vacation to see my family in GA then we will move when we get back. Plus the thing im most excited about is i will finally have a washer and dryer. I cant even tell u how excited i am lol. Things are looking up, hopefully next comes the bfp!! I wanted to thank you ladies again, I suffer from some mild depression and bad anxiety from time to time and just having people that listen and understand my struggle means the world to me. Thank you. I hope once we all have babies we continue to keep in touch. I dont personally know any of you but i feel like i do. Now I will take my emotional self to sleep lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx you get to sign the lease soon! And yay for a washer and dryer. Ours broke a few years ago and just the short amount of time we had to go to the laundry mat sucked it would get very old fast having to go constantly. 

A vacation to see your family sounds like it's just what you need. When will you be going?


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- sorry things are hectic, but sounds like you are almost there. Good luck with the lease.

Leetie- I had the weirdest dream. You, TTC, Lab and I were sitting around an outdoor fire pit and you were saying that you ovulated early and as soon as you did you knew you were going to get pregnant. It was only like 3 weeks later, but you were about 9 months pregnant. Hopefully I'm a bit psychic...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - that would be amazing if you were! Your dream sounds fun anyway I'd love to sit around a firepit with you ladies and talk about ovulating lol.


----------



## Leetie13

I'm on cd 14 and my opk is getting so dark already! I've tried to upload a pic so hopefully it works.
 



Attached Files:







20150721_172710.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leetie13

Yay it worked :happydance:

Ok the dark one is from today the one above it is from cd 14 last cycle.


----------



## xanzaba

Woohoo, Leetie! Fx'ed :)


----------



## Leetie13

Today's opk wasn't any darker. I've come to accept I will never get a full blown positive opk. But that's ok as long as I O I don't care. I feel like I'm having O pains on my right side, I never feel anything on my right.


----------



## xanzaba

Sounds good!

TTC- how about you?

AFM- I thought I had ovulated but my temps are a bit all over the place. I've been having trouble sleeping the past two nights, so maybe it's that. But it's possible that I won't ovulate this cycle, it's common after losing a pregnancy. I just wish this cycle was over one way or another so I could move on.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - sorry about the wonky temps. Hopefully it's just your sleep messing it up.


----------



## Leetie13

My temp went up instead of down. I'm so confused. Like I always say I'm trying not to stress about it and as long as I do or did O it doesn't matter.


----------



## xanzaba

You don't always see an O dip. Fxed this is it and your temps stay up!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan I hope that's the case!


----------



## xanzaba

I just checked, and before my BFP I had no O dip.

Meanwhile, now I'm hoping that my miserably low temp this morning was an O dip!


----------



## Leetie13

Ooo awesome thanks! 

Ugh usually temping makes a cycle less stressful at least for me. Fx it goes up for you tomorrow and stays there.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! 
I hope you both O'd or will soon!! 
Xan - that's amazing that u are a bit psychic and that would also be pretty awesome to sit around a firepit with u ladies after all we have been thru together!! 

AFM - I just got my smiley an hour ago. We bd'd but it's the first time in about a week because things have been so hectic with packing. I used a softcup. Have y'all used those? The friend that got pregnant said she used them and that's the month she got pregnant. So if it happens then we are very lucky because we haven't had any other bd. Im on CD 18. Not as good as when I O'd on cd16 but it's better than cd20 and cd21 lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us. As far as the moving goes. We are moving everything to storage this weekend then we will be in a hotel for a few days before we head to GA. Then when we come back our apartment will be ready for us. We are thinking about having a mover move us but we haven't decided yet. We have a huge platform King size bed so we aren't sure we can do that on our own.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- enjoy your vacay! Hopefully it only takes that one time (or you have a second round very soon)

Leetie- yay, it looks like you didn't need that pesky O dip after all. Fx'ed!

AFM- DH's family is coming into town next week, and we decided to surprise them with a short cruise. My sister-in-law and her husband definitely need it, they have a 4 and a 5 year old. But secretly I am looking forward to this cruise most of all! I can't imagine not going on vacation before starting my new job, especially after everything that has happened over the last 2 months.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for smiley! Since you O any where from 12 - 48 hours after a positive it should be enough fx!

Good luck with moving everything to storage. When will you be leaving for GA?


Xan - Ooo a cruise, you definitely deserve a vacation before you start your new job.

It looks like we both O'd! I'm not 100% sure of the day but it doesn't matter I know I did because my boobs hurt already and it's the earliest I've ever O'd it's ridiculous how excited I am about that.


----------



## xanzaba

I've never been so excited to have O pains :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh my goodness. Did we all O at the same time? Maybe it's a sign!! We will be on Vacation from Aug 5th till the 17th. I finally get to meet my niece. I will either be getting a bfp or my visitor will visit not long after we arrive in GA. Let's hope and pray for the bfp! My boobs are hurting so bad so I feel your pain Leetie lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - it's sad what excites us in the ttc world :haha:


Ttc - looks like we all O'd very close together. 

That's exciting you'll get to finally meet your niece. Fx you get your bfp while on vacation that would be fun. 


I just noticed my test day is August 5th the day before my birthday!


----------



## Leetie13

My O day changed, but that's ok it's still the earliest I've ever O'd and it makes more sense too. 

Now my test day is my birthday. That will either be very exciting or a bummer.


----------



## xanzaba

Well, here's to hoping. Still a very good O date, and this way you won't get a false BFN because it's too early. It's going to be a long 2ww for all of us!


----------



## xanzaba

So, not sure what to make of this, but today I had a spot of bright red. Just a tiny bit. I'm pretty sure it's too early for AF, so it could be bleeding with ovulation, which seems a little late, or implantation bleeding, which seems a little early. I also have a dull ache in my left side.

I guess I'll see what happens today. To make matters more complicated, I'm pretty sure that my thermometer is not working correctly. I made DH take his temp mid-morning, after being awake and having coffee and it only registered 97.8.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - that is strange. It does seem a bit late for O and a bit early for implantation but I guess you never know. Fx it's the latter.

Stupid thermometer. You should be able to replace the battery.


----------



## xanzaba

I had a little more spotting yesterday, and so I thought it was AF coming. FF also removed my crosshairs. But today, no spotting temps are still kind of high. Fx'ed.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I hope the spotting stays away and your temps stay high!


My fertility friend app updated and I hate it. I keep putting in my meds and it doesn't show on my calendar. Plus the lay out is weird.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- it's not my favorite either, but at least it stopped crashing on me. Temps looking good!


----------



## xanzaba

Well, AF is officially here. It's a strangely light AF, very few cramps. I have been exercising more though, and I tend to have lighter cramps when I exercise. Temps were definitely lower this morning.


----------



## Leetie13

FF changed back but it still doesn't show my meds for a few day. Oh well I know I took them.



Xan - sorry AF showed up. Praying this cycle is better and more normal for you.


----------



## Leetie13

Did my progesterone test yesterday got the results today they were 20.87! It's the highest level I've ever had. 

I know it's not an indicator of pregnancy but it's a good number.


----------



## xanzaba

Woohoo Leetie, I'm stalking your chart! Every morning with my coffee I look to see what your temps are doing. They're looking great. Also, while high progesterone levels don't mean you are pregnant, they give you a much better shot if you are pregnant. And with 2 clear, consecutive O months, I think you have found the right med combination for O.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - exactly. I keep telling myself even if this isn't the month I'm on the right track. 

I keep taking my temp about an hour earlier than normal I can never sleep until my alarm during the 2ww. To anxious to see what my temp will be lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - sorry to see AF found you &#55357;&#56852; fx crossed for a better cycle. 

Leetie- that's great!!! It's funny how we get excited over stuff like that. I agree, if this isn't your month you know you are on the right track. Remind me what meds you took? I have the worst memory. 

AFM - we are just about done moving. Tomorrow we will be in a hotel. Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday we will be at his moms and then we have to be at the airport at 5am on Wednesday. I'm so over the moving. Im on 10 dpo. My boobs are still tender and I have some can. Hopefully these are good signs but I'm not putting too much thought into It with just bd'ing one time.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I did femara days 3-7 and I've been taking metformin for a little over 2 months I think. 


I can't imagine how exhausted you must be. At least it's done for now and you can relax a little before going to GA. 

Fx that once was enough!


----------



## xanzaba

Tic- good luck. Guess you are due for an answer any time now.

Lee tie- when is your test day again? In case I miss it, good luck and happy birthday!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan thanks! test day is Thursday the 6th which is my birthday. Ugh I hate testing. I'm 10 dpo and I'm trying to symptom spot but I have nothing thats out of the norm for me.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Ahhhhh I've never been so excited to be in a hotel in my life lol. 

Leetie - I thought u were on femara but my mind got lost in the move lol. Fx for u! I haven't had time to symptom spot so I don't envy u. At least that's the positive side, I have no time to make myself crazy lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - you're lucky, I wish I could shut my mind off its driving me crazy.




I don't know how accurate my temp is. I barely slept last night. I went to bed at 11:30pm and woke at at 1:30am, tossed and turned for an hour, got up went pee came back to bed and still couldn't sleep. Then around 3:30am I asked DH to change the alarm to 6 am instead of 5:30am hoping to give myself a little more time to get sleep in before I take my temp. I probably fell back asleep around 4:30am. 



So if my temp drops more tomorrow I'll know I'm out and will probably just test tomorrow morning. But I'm praying it goes up!


----------



## Leetie13

Temp dropped this morning, tested and it was negative. I'm really bummed it wasn't this cycle, but it's ok I have next cycle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie I think I'm out too. Brown when I wiped tonight. Im 2 days early ugh. Regardless, Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Thank you! 

I hope you're not out yet, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I hope you had a good birthday, I'm sorry it wasn't a BFP birthday. But, as you said, you are on the right track!

TTC- hope you're not out. 

AFM- we had a great cruise, lots of fun, lots of bd'ing :blush: I'm starting to feel like O might be coming on, so maybe the timing was right?!?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Thanks, we didn't do much but will probably go out this weekend.

So glad the cruise was fun and fx your timing was perfect!


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, CD15 and no signs of O yet. I took an OPK and it wasn't even close. I guess it's possible I missed the surge, but I don't think so. It's a good thing I'm in the mood :winkwink:


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - fx you O soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, I O'ed! I had O pains Monday and my temps are up. Now onto the wait...

How're you ladies? Lab, how's the job. TTC hope vacay is awesome!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Yay for O! 



Afm - AF was only 3 days of full flow and I've had a little spotting ( mostly old blood) the last couple days. So fx I O early like I did last cycle!


----------



## xanzaba

I got the faintest second line! Yesterday we bd'd and I had a bit of spotting, and 3 days ago I had a huge temp dip. I can't believe my eyes, my O date must have been off. I thought I was only 6dpo. And DH saw it!


----------



## Leetie13

Woah Xan! That's amazing! Could you post a pic? 

Fx and praying for a sticky rainbow baby!!


----------



## xanzaba

Here's a pic, not sure if it's comes out in the picture.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 8-16-15 at 12.02 PM.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Leetie13

I see it!


----------



## labgal

Omgoodness! Congrats Xan! This will be your sticky rainbow baby, healthy as can be! I know it! How are you feeling? 

Leetie - happy birthday! I'm sorry it wasn't a bfp birthday but you are definitely in the right direction! I feel positive vibes for you this month! 

Ttc - I'm sorry you are out! I'm hoping for a bfp for you this month too... 
It would be so amazing if you three are all preg at once! 

Sorry I'm so delayed. I have no time at all right now.. But I'm always checking in and thinking of you ladies!! Baby is doing great! My mom is begging us for number 2. Lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Lab! 

How are you liking the new job? 

I agree with mom, when's baby number 2? :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - oh wow I see it too!! All 3 times u only used fertility blend? 
Lab - do u want to have another one or not quite yet? 
Leetie - how are you doing? 

AFM - we got back from vacation the 17th, on the 18th we brought the dogs over to the new place so we could meet the movers and i tripped over the sprinkler system. I tried to catch myself and hurt my arms and hands. My legs are all bruised up too. So then movers delivered our stuff to the new place on and now I'm having great fun unpacking ugh. My body hurts in places I didn't know existed. We are supposed to do a 5k Saturday but I'm not sure that's a good idea. I have no idea what day I'm on either. Just a bad few weeks. I need to sleep for about a week lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- aw, baby Lab #2! Are you ready for another?!?

TTC- hope things calm down for you and you get on track.

Leetie- any signs of impending O?

AFM- The lines are not getting any darker, and it's been 5 days. And to make things weirder, I had O pains, EWCM, my temps are up (again) and my cervix finally closed. I wonder if the HPT was picking up HCG from the miscarriage? I keep telling myself I'm going to wait and test only in a few days, this time I mean it...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks xan! Can u go to the dr and see whats going on? Hopefully u didnt get excited only to be disappointed. But if they arent getting any lighter either maybe the hcg is just progressing slowly. Keeping my fingers crossed for u!!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, and if I do get pregnant (this time or another) with Fertility Blend, I will be a walking spokesman. It was 2 1/2 years + before I got my BFP the first time, just 3 months into Fertility Blend. Then it was 4 months after the MC, 2 months into Fertility Blend. This time would be 2 months and 1 month into Fertility Blend. It could be a coincidence, but...


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - you poor thing I hope you get some rest. Hope your vacation was fun.


Xan - I would think it's been long enough that the hcg from the mc would be gone. Can you get blood draws? I'm praying the lines get darker.



Afm - opks starting to get darker. I'm not sure I will O as early as last cycle, I haven't had much cm but as long as I O I don't care.


----------



## Leetie13

My temp was high this morning and I thought maybe I had O'd over night but my opk is darker today. I have no cm, last cycle I had a good amount. Guess I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- hope temps keep going up and stay up. Months where we bd a lot and at the right time, I don't have a whole lot of CM. Maybe that's it?

AFM- I'm going to test again tomorrow. Fx'ed.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, another faint line. Is it possible to get false positives with frer? 5 days and still there but no darker...


----------



## xanzaba

here's a pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leetie13

I think this one at least from what I can tell in the pictures it might be different in person but it looks a little darker and more pink. Have you called your doctor?


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- Thanks for the vote of confidence! My doctor here doesn't see patients until 8 weeks. I've been reading that FRERs give more false positives now, but 5 in a row??? I'm going to try tomorrow with a different brand and if that doesn't convince me one way or the other, then I'll call the doctor on Monday. I think that it might have been pretty early to test the first time, so there's that.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I was thinking the same thing that the first test was done super early and having 5 false positives would be very strange.

I'm hoping and praying your hcg is just building slowly and your doctor will order a blood test I'd ask for one.



Afm- I feel like I'm having major O pains on the right side. I did an opk with FMU because I knew we'd be out all day and it was a little darker than yesterday's.


----------



## xanzaba

So the test today was definitely negative, no line at all. I guess it wasn't a sticky bean, or it was left over from the miscarriage. I'm okay, I've had a week to get used to the idea. CD 28, just hoping AF comes soon and clears out this messy cycle.


----------



## Leetie13

Oh Xan :hugs: I'm so sorry. Maybe it was a chemical, but either way I'm sorry it happened.





Afm - FF gave me dotted cross hairs but I really doubt I O'd when it says. I had strong O pains last night and my opk was a lot lighter today. So fx my temp goes up tomorrow and stays there. I wish I could just have 1 normal cycle, get a positive opk, O, then temp rise like you're supposed to.


----------



## Leetie13

Grr my temp didn't go up. I'm so afraid of not Oing.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- Fx'ed it's just a one-off :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- looks like you had nothing to worry about :winkwink:


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan, I added the "positive" opk on the day I got the darkest line so hopefully FF will make my O date right. Plus my boobs are sore and that's for sure post O sign.


How are you doing?


----------



## xanzaba

I'm doing okay. I alternate between wondering if I can trust a single negative HPT and just wishing my period would come already. I've been having this weird reaction to being hungry. Three times now when I'm hungry I need to eat or I get shaky, and one time I almost ripped DH's head off. I definitely had this with pregnancies in the past, but with all the hormones running around since the MC, I'm trying to not put too much stock in this. I'm CD 31, the longest cycle I've ever had was 33 days, but I guess if I O'ed late this one might break the record. Either way, I'm going to test on Sunday if AF doesn't show her ugly head by then.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan that is so strange. Fx we have an answer either way soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Tonight I had nausea while we were making dinner, and I really thought I was going to be sick. I'm going to test tomorrow morning.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi;ladies!!
Xan i have my fx for you!! Sorry things are so up and down!!
Leetie your chart looks good. At least from what i can tell lol. I know what you mean about wanting just 1 normal cycle. Hopefully you get your bfp this cycle and dont have to worry about it anymore for awhile. 

AFM I'm on cd 20. I haven't been doing opks regularly. But judging by no sore boobs yet I'm guessing I haven't yet. I did take one tonight and no smiley. I ran out of the cheap ones. We've sporadically been bding but I'm just exhausted so not feeling much like being bothered. Still trying to get settled into the new place. Everything is almost all done except hanging pictures. I continue to hurt myself so it's been a slow process. I'm left handed and have what feels like a pulled muscle in my left arm so I've had no choice but to go slow. Soon we will all have a bfp and laugh about all the craziness we've been thru. Our time is coming!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I see you temp went up, did you test?


Ttc - I'm glad you guys are getting settled into your new place. Sorry you keep hurting yourself, hopefully you will get everything done soon so you can take it easy. Fx you O soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- The HPT was another squinter :( But temps are steadily up. I meant to call the doctor today and see what they say, but the dog is still having stomach issues and we had to take her to the vet and she's staying for observation. She's doing better and supposedly is the most popular dog there. They had to ban hospital staff from visiting her so she could get some rest.

TTC- glad you're getting settled. Hopefully we'll all have answers soon :)


----------



## Leetie13

Aah I bet your super frustrated, I know I would be. Fx it turns super positive soon!

Aww poor puppy. I hope she feels better soon. That's funny they had to ban the staff from her.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan your chart is confusing the heck out of me, I can't imagine how you feel lol. 

I'm not to impressed with mine either. I'm on the progesterone and it usually makes my temp rise and it's not, and my boobs barely hurt. I'm trying to not stress and whatever will be will be.



Hope the rest of you ladies are having a good weekend :)


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- it's funny, I was looking at your chart today and thinking that I wish my chart looked like yours. It's early and I know your temps will shoot up :)

AFM- FF took away my cross hairs. I "played" with my chart a little, discarding some temps that I wasn't sure about, and it ended up giving me cross hairs close to when I thought I might have had O pains and had another rise. That is probably the latest I could have ovulated, so I'm using that as a baseline. If nothing happens by Wednesday, I'm calling that doctor!


----------



## Leetie13

Sometimes I think it would be better to stop temping after O is confirmed, I've seen some ladies that do that. But it would probably drive me more crazy not knowing. 


Mine are just weird this cycle usually they are jagged and rising, not this weird curved thing it's doing. And mines off 2 days from when I had major O pains but I'm just going with what it says. I'll do my progesterone test Monday.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- you're temps seem pretty stable and clean. Maybe being different from your previous cycles is a good sign?

AFM- so mad at our vet. DH called me freaking out because the vet said the dog had heartworm. I panicked and left work to pick up the meds, only to be told that she has hookworm, not heartworm. Still bad, but...

Anyway, as for temps/cycles/ttc, yesterday I had back pain and cramps and I was sure AF was on my doorstep, but today I have nothing.Weirdest cycle ever.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I hope my weird temps is a good thing. 

Oh wow I would have freaked out too. Poor pup, the meds should work fast. When I first got my Australian shepherd I took her out to go potty and these white worms just kept coming out. I was so scared, I broke down crying because I thought she was going to die ( I know a bit dramatic) buy we got some medicine and it went away fast.


I bet you can't wait for this cycle to be over one way or the other. Fingers crossed for a positive out come.


----------



## xanzaba

Ew, I would have freaked out too! When it's your little puppy and they are so innocent...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - it was really gross. I knew animals could get worms but I didn't know they could poop them out lol. 



Got my progesterone level today, it was 27.03! That's the highest it's ever been. Last cycle was 20. Something!


----------



## xanzaba

That's awesome Leetie!

AFM- that wicked, wicked witch found me, so I am onto a new clean cycle. Hoping this one is clearer, and ends in a BFP!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan, I was expecting it to be lower because my temps aren't very high.


Sorry the witch found you. I hope this cycle isn't as confusing and long as last ones!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Heyyyyy! 
Leetie - yayyyyy for high progesterone level. Fx!!
Xan - sorry the witch found u :( hopefully next cycle is much better!! Hope your doggy is doing better too!!

AFM - I O'd later than normal. Cd23. I was on vacation and took the pills on days 5-9 instead of 3-7 does that matter? I didnt think so. I think when I first started the meds on 5-9 I O'd on 21 or 22. Who knows, its always something crazy my body does lol. Im on 4dpo. Time is crawling.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for O! It shouldn't matter if it's 3-7 or 5-9 I don't remember it making a difference with me.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Did something bad happen? Im not really sure how to read charts. Is the red M AF? If so, so sorry Leetie! I havent charted since like the 3rd month. I never really understood it and its a lot.of.work lol. 

How are you Xan?

AFM - im on 9dpo. I have no idea when AF should be here. It had been coming on 16dpo but last month was 14dpo. So as usual I guess I just wait and see what happens lol. Hope you ladies are enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - thanks ttc for some reason your post made me laugh, but yes AF is here. I'm bummed of course but new cycle new start.

Fx for you!

Thanks Xan.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Lol glad i could help. 
Im 10dpo. Thought a test was a good idea, wrong. I have at least 4 days till af so im gonna try to be patient, but as u know, patience is not something im good with lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, but work has been crazy and we also put in an offer on a house. It looks like it is going to go through, so fingers crossed!

TTC- I'm so excited for you! Hopefully this is your magic cycle...

AFM- I'm CD10 today and getting first indications of an approaching O. I always get a feeling that I can only describe as having soda in my stomach, everything down there just feels gurgly. I guess last cycle I didn't use fertility blend until O, so this will be my first fertility blend cycle. Let's hope it does the trick again. If it does, I'm going to be a walking spokesman for the pills.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - have you tested anymore?


Xan - Fx the offer goes through on the house! Hopefully this cycle is better for you and you O soon. 


Afm - started round 4 of femara yesterday. The doctor said he wants to try 3 more cycles then go in for a follow up. So fx and praying it happens soon!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan -fx crossed for u! That would be amazing if the pills work again. If this isnt my cycle im going to try them. If you get a chance will u take a pic of the bottle? U said u and him both take them? 

Leetie - i think i asked u before but does the femara have side effects like clomid?? Fx for u!!

AFM - Im on 13dpo. Not sure when to expect af but it should be here tomorrow or Monday. Praying she stays away and i get a bfp soon!! I havent tested again since the last test. So praying that test was just too soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Hey OPK experts- very frustrated. My lines were getting darker and darker and I thought for sure I'd get a smiley today. But when I tested I had the depressing empty circle and the test looked like the dye was all smeared. Is smeary dye an error?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I'm on the lowest dose of femara 2.5 mg, the worst side effect I've had is headaches but they aren't bad just annoying. Same with hot flashes I only get a few and they're very mild. It seems once I stop taking the femara they are gone. 


Xan - I never had luck with the digitals but a smeary line sounds like it could be faulty. Fx you O soon!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - no ive had smeared lines before and the test was right. It was negative. I have learned that one time my cheap opk wasnt quite positive but i had cm so i did the digital anyway and it was positive. Hope ubhet your smiley soon..if your lines get lighter then I would say the same thing happened to u. Dang ttc roller coaster lol. 
Leetie - oh ok, doesnt sound too bad. Fx for u. 
AFM - I am onb16dpo. I shouldve started today but I havent. I keep running to the bathroom to check and its just cm. BUT I tested this A.M. and it was negative :(


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks TTC. I tested again last night and it was still negative but almost the same color, and I'm pretty sure I had O pains last night, so maybe that's as close as I'm going to get. It was also streaky last night, so maybe it was a bad batch? I ran out but I'm going to get some more and test this afternoon.

Here is the Fertility Blend bottle. I haven't noticed side effects except maybe getting a little more bloated around O.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 9-15-15 at 6.18 AM #2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - sorry you got another negative :hugs:


Xan - fx you O'd. I have never got an actual positive opk so that's probably just what happened to you.


----------



## xanzaba

Well, the pharmacy didn't have any digi OPKs, so I bought some regular ones and it was definitely positive today, but I definitely had O pains yesterday/this morning. It will be interesting to see what my temps do. Maybe I've been getting O pains/cramps before O all of this time?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well the witch got me just a few minutes ago :( 
Thanks for the pic Xan! U and DH both take them right? Wondering if i could take them with the clomid or if that would be too much?! Any thoughts?


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry TTC, that witch sucks!

DH and I do both take them. I probably wouldn't take them together. They make my O symptoms worse, and I think Clomid might work in a similar way. I've heard that you can get ovarian hyper stimulation by taking too much. As it is I only take 2/day instead of the recommended 3.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - oh ok. I had no clue, thanks for the info. I see your blue line skyrocketed. Is it supposed to do that? 

AFM - the witch is headed out the door. Today is day 2 of clomid. Wishing us all lots of luck and baby dust.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck TTC!

Yes that spike is probably O. My boobs are killing me, and the bloating is slowly going away. Now the grueling wait...


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm sorry the witch showed :hugs: praying we all get bfps soon!


Xan - I hope your tww goes by fast and ends well :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! Hope you are having a good weekend. 

Quick question- I know you've said that after O your boobs hurt. I've only had sore boobs at least a week after O, but this cycle they've been crazy sore since O. Have you ever had had them really ache to the point you feel like they're driving you crazy? So early?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - mine are usually really sore right after O to where I can't lay on my stomach at night. But then they get less sore for a few days then get sore again then when af shows they're barely sore at all.

I think it's progesterone that makes them hurt so fx it's a good sign for you!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Same for me. They hurt right after O and then stop about day 6-8. Only sometimes do they hurt during AF.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Ladies. Makes sense if I had such a high spike, my progesterone must be through the roof this cycle. Still hurting now, but maybe a bit less.

How are your O watches going?

I'm 6dpo now. I have a feeling this is going to be a _long_ tww...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - ugh I hate when the tww drags. 

I'm pretty sure I ovulated monday night. I had some mild ovulation cramps and then my temps been up the last 2 days. I didn't do many opks this cycle. We we've been busy and I never get a positive anyway so I wasn't too worried about it.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - the tww is the worst!! Fx!!

Leetie - thats great, hope u caught the egg, FX!!

AFM - I have about a week left till O so hopefully it doesnt take forever lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, hope your weekends are going well.

Today I had the weirdest food aversions. DH and I were going to look at flooring for the house, and I was hungry so I grabbed one of my usual granola bars. I couldn't finish it because it tasted like chemicals.

Then tonight I had a glass of red wine and it tasted like grape juice with poison.

Who knows, I hope I'm not getting my hopes up, but...


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx O is getting closer!


Xan - that's strange, I hope it's a good sign.


Afm - I'm getting a cold. It's not bad yet I can still mostly breath out of my nose. I'm upping my vitamin C and hoping it doesn't get worse.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- temps are looking good! I don't want to encourage symptom spotting, but I've heard that getting a cold can be a good sign. Your immune system becomes weaker in pregnancy. Fx'ed that this is the cycle!

TTC- you must be gearing up for O.

AFM- I can't bring myself to POAS, so I've been using some OPKs as a cheapie test. They seem to be a bit darker, though I'm not entirely sure that I took them all at the same time. I'm out now and wondering if I should buy some more or just wait until Thursday and if my temps are still up test then. I keep wavering between being convinced I'm pregnant and being convinced that I am not. Oh well, time will tell.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I've heard that too but I got it before implantation could have happened and it's kind of going around here anyway. But you never know.

I hate testing too so I understand your hesitation. Fx your temp stays up!


----------



## Leetie13

Did my progesterone test yesterday got the results today, it was only 16.64. Kind of bummed since last cycle was so high. I know it means I ovulated and it's not an indication of being or not being pregnant but I just really like the higher numbers. I haven't done anything different except start my suppositories a day late because I forgot. So maybe that's why it's lower.


----------



## xanzaba

16 is still a good number! Isn't it anything over 10-15 is supposed to be a clear sign of a good ovulation? I agree, taking progesterone late might make you need to catch up, but it will happen :)

I remember my progesterone was at 21 when I was 4 weeks pregnant, and they say that it goes up 1-3 per day in early pregnancy. So if you were pregnant you would be at least up to 23 by 4 weeks pregnant. The doctor was not concerned at all about my progesterone.


----------



## xanzaba

Darn all of these mixed signals. Woke up today (14dpo) to high temps again, but my usual PMS pimple. I've had high temps all the way to 15dpo, but only once, and the pimple is usually my kiss of death. ARGH, stupid TWW...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Thanks, I'm not worried about the number. If I do get a bfp I'll probably ask to have it checked again just to make sure it's where it should be. 

I see your temp dropped :hugs: I hate when you get that one sign that you just know it's over.


----------



## xanzaba

Yeah, I always know with the pimple, usually on my chin. AF hasn't started, but she's around the corner, I'm sure.

Your temps look awesome! Could that be a second rise, and right on time?!?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan- I don't know, I'm trying not to get excited I've had really nice temps before and then have them plummet. If they are still high Sunday I might be more excited.


----------



## xanzaba

:) Is Sunday your testing day?


----------



## Leetie13

Sunday will be 13 dpo and sometimes if I just know I'm out I'll test then so I can stop the progesterone and AF can come.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - I think the witch got u, but Im not sure of charts. Big hugs!!

Leetie - you will be testing the day i O lol. 

AFM - Im on cd18. I should O on Sunday. Weve been bd'ing everyday this week. Is that too often?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx you O soon! 

Some say every other day is better, but my fertility specialist and Gyno said it shouldn't make a difference if sperm is good.

We usually do every other day then when I know O is getting close we try to do every day.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, TTC. Yes, the witch caught up with me. I knew when I got the pimple.

The doctor also told us that it's better to do it more often, every day or two is good. Multiple times a day might be too much, too much longer isn't good either because things build up.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I can't be patient anymore. Are you going to test tomorrow? I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Leetie13

I tested this morning it was negative :(


----------



## xanzaba

:( Hopefully just too early?


----------



## Leetie13

I'm 13 dpo, I'm stopping the progesterone but if af doesn't show in a few days I'll test again. I'm pretty sure she will though. I've been feeling PMSy.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry to vent, but I've been having a tough time with the whole TTC thing these past few days. I've been building up frustration with trying to have a baby for so long (it'll be 4 years in November), and then this morning I put on some scented body lotion that I bought when I was pregnant about this time last year and it all came tumbling out. I realized I have been pregnant more this year than I haven't, and nothing to show for it except that I've gained some weight and feel a bit more broken. I have a conference up north in a couple of weeks and I'm really looking forward to going and seeing some friends and not thinking about babies.

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan you never need to apologize for venting, that's what we are here for. I often wonder how you are doing emotionally because I can't begin to imagine the pain of losing a baby once let alone twice. I've been struggling a little too with this whole process. We've been trying for over 5 years. I don't even feel like I'm trying to get pregnant anymore. I just take these drugs because it's what I'm supposed to do, I temp every morning because it's routine I've been doing it for so long now. But for some reason I still have hope and belief that I will get pregnant and have a baby one day. I hope you have a safe fun trip and you feel a little better when you get back.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Leetie. Most of the time it's okay, but every once in a while I feel empty. I want so bad for all of us to get our tiny bundles of joy. Sometime I see other people on other threads trying for their 2nd or 3rd and I hate feeling like this, but I just want to yell because I would happily settle for 1 baby. But that's just me being grumpy and I know it will happen and I might end up being one of those women. I also know I'm going to be nervous through the whole pregnancy when it happens.


----------



## Leetie13

I know what you mean. I'm happy for people who get to celebrate becoming pregnant or having their baby. I'm surrounded by them and I celebrate with them. But sometimes when they make a comment when their child's being difficult and they say " are you sure you want to do this" I feel like screaming I would give anything for that. I sit back and listen to them all talk about being pregnant and mother stuff and I have no first hand experience to participate in the conversation so sometimes I feel left out. But I love my family and all the kids and I wouldn't change it for anything I just want to add my own little one into the mix. 


I beleive all women have the right to complain or vent while they are pregnant or even when they have kids, because i know it is hard and stressful but sometimes I wish everyone had to work a little harder to become a parent so maybe they wouldn't take a single second of it for granted.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - no need to apologize. Like Leetie said i couldnt imagine what u have been thru. Everyone seems to be pregnant now and its so depressing. U will get your bundle of joy one day. 

Leetie - I know what u mean saying its what u are supposed to do. Sometimes its just too much. I feel u will get your bundle of joy too. I think God put us thru this so we can appreciate what so many women take for granted. 

AFM - still no O. Which is actually good because this whole TTC thing is taking a toll on DF and I. We havent bd'd in 2 days and quite frankly I would rather punch him in the throat lol. I realize its all my crazy emotions going on but it just feels like hes not understanding of all i have to go thru. Plus the fact of feeling like a failure beings everyone around us is pregnant. Its just a lot. I think this time of year makes it much harder because the holidays are coming and it makes u see all this family stuff. Its all just so depressing.


----------



## xanzaba

Yep, it's definitely hard to want to do your wifely duties when you'd rather scream at DH/DF than cuddle with him. Fortunately, DH goes out of town 1 week/month and it lets me reset. Then again, he works from home the other 3 weeks, which makes it that much worse when he's getting on my nerves. We try to have a date night when things are getting tough, somewhere we can have a nice walk or go bowling or something fun.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - This process is definitely a lot harder around the holidays. Every year I always wonder and hope if next year I'll have my own little one to celebrate with. 

Sorry you haven't O'd and you're not in the mood for bd. DH hates that our time together is usually on a schedule. Not that I make him wait until O time or anything but if he had it his way we would bd everyday multiple times a day lol. 


I hope we all can just get out of this funk and get our spirits back up soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Glad to see I'm not the only one feeling like this! We finally did the deed yesterday. Still more smiley but my boobs are hurting so it's on the way. The cheap test was close but not positive so I know I know I haven't missed the peak. Well judging by past cycles the cheap one is always still positive after the peak smiley. But we all know our bodies have a mind of their own. Last month I O'd on cd 23. That's today so we shall see what the day holds!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx you O today and yay for bd!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi Ladies! How are u both? 
As usual craziness is in full swing here lol. I have no clue when I O'd. I got the sore boobs so I know it happened but some cycles it comes before and some after so who knows lol.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- that's funny, I had sore boobs before O this cycle, and then yesterday I had really bad O pains. I've never had that before.

Fingers crossed for both of us. Actually for all of us!


----------



## Leetie13

Fx you both O'd a nice strong eggie!


I should be ovulating around next Tuesday or Wednesday. 



This Saturday we are having a baby shower/Halloween party for dh's daughter. She didn't want a traditional shower so we made it a Halloween party and everyone's going to dress up. We are no where near ready for it but I'm hoping it turns out good and people have fun.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Fx Xan!! Sounds promising. 
Leetie - that sounds like fun! I love Halloween parties. Im sure it will all come together perfectly!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, it's going to be great! Your families must have such confidence in you that they look to you to throw their parties.

I had a really weird dream last night, and you were in it. DH and I were looking to buy a house, but it was like one of those midieval places where there is a town center in a landlord's property. I was worried because I knew we couldn't afford it. I didn't want to be a land owner, and because the town was a modern inner city, but DH was trying to convince me because the pool was really nice. I finally left the town to get some coffee and ran into you. I had such a clear image of you- short brown hair, gentle face and a warm smile. You said "uh-oh, EWCM. You know what that means". Next thing I knew you were holding a baby. Super weird, but I hope the baby thing comes true!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan your dream was funny and random lol. I do have brown hair but it's on the longer side. That would be awesome if the baby part came true.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thats awesome that u have dreams like that. Werent u telling us before that u have things like that happen on occasion?


----------



## xanzaba

I have had dreams that have turned out, but many that haven't too, so I'm not saying I have a sixth sense. I guess I'm just hoping for BFPs for all of us and it shows up in my dream. I was so frustrated when Leetie's temps didn't mean a BFP last cycle...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - Im sure thats tough. Especially when its a dream you want to be true so badly. Im sure it will happen for all of us. All in due time. I just keep reminding myself God has a plan for us, He is preparing us. 
AFM - who knows how many dpo I am. Somewhere between 9-15 I would guess. I never got smiley. So only time will tell. I've taken 2 tests tho and both negative.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that has to be frustrating not knowing what cd you're on. Fx it's still early.


Afm I O'd cd 15 last cycle I'm on cd 14 today. I haven't had any cm. Last cycle I had a good bit. I haven't checked internally so I'm hoping it's up there.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- That does sound frustrating, hopefully you'll get a 2 line answer soon!

Fx'ed Leetie!

AFM- Funny story- I feel like the TTC gods are trying to teach me a lesson. I am out of town for work, and last night I went out and had a couple of drinks (I know, _not_ what you're supposed to do during the TWW). When I went down for breakfast a Chinese man started asking me for help on the menu. Although I wasn't feeling that well, I was helping him figure out what to order, tax and tip, and all of that, when he started telling me weird facts, like how in China they drink water warm. I was already having a hard time understanding what he was saying and I had a headache, so I had to excuse myself quickly and ran back to the safety of my room!
:wacko:


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I would have been completely lost if someone with a strong accent asked me for help like that. I have a hard time understanding what English speaking people are saying. I would have ran and hid in my room too lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh Xan. That would completely freak me out. I wouldve tried to help too but I have such a strong southern accent he probably wouldnt have understood me anyway lol. 

Leetie fx for O soon!!

Still a negative test, not feeling pms-y so Im clueless. I dont know if its the time of year because I get so sad that I just eat or if Im extremely hungry lol. Lots of peeing but thats because Im constantly chugging something.


----------



## labgal

Hey ladies!! Sorry it's been so long. I hate being so busy that I don't get on here as much to touch base. I know how hard ttc has been on all of you and I want to give you big :hugs: I know it's frustrating seeing the forums where people are trying for their next LO and you just want to hold your one! I know that you will all have sweet little ones, and its not fair that life is throwing you so many curves with it. :hugs: 

Xan - foreign people always talk to me, ask me for directions and help with things. I don't know why, but it can be so weird! 

Leetie - did you O yet this cycle? I see a couple of days ago you were waiting. How's DH holding up with all of it? 

Ttc I'm keeping fx for you! Hungry could be a good thing! 

Little man is 9 months today


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi Lab! Cant believe its been 9 months! I see you are expecting again. I dont remember, were u on meds on anything to get pregnant the first time? Did u use meds this time? I hope hungry is good, food adversions are happening too but Ive been sick so that could be the problem lol. 

Afm after checking my calendar I see the latest AF should come is Friday so now we wait.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - are you going to wait and see if you're late to test?


Lab - wow I can't believe he is 9 months already. How is the new job going?


I don't know if I've ovulated yet. The last few cycles I've had O pain and cm and I haven't had anything yet. I'm doing opks and they are slowly looking getting darker, but you all know how I am with those things.


----------



## labgal

Oh my goodness, definitely not expecting again! Just too lazy and without enough time to change my status on here! We fell pregnant on a clomid cycle. I did 2 rounds - both 50 mg. I hope AF is still staying away for you!! We are not planning on trying for another LO currently. Our family unit is doing really well the way it is and we just want to focus on little mister. With my dad deteriorating it would just be too much stress for us all.

Leetie, I hate OPKs. They are the most frustrating things! It looks like you had a dip and rise though! The job is going pretty well - so busy constantly, but I'm starting to get the hang of things. 

I'm going to try to get to the point where I can post some apple picking pictures of the little guy. It was so cute! He's already walking a bit and eating real food - he's got 8 teeth! So we never sleep due to teething... But I guess that's to be expected. I haven't slept for more than 3 hours in a row for 9 months. I can't wait for you ladies to join the deprivation fun! Lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie hahahahahaha thats a hilarious thought. But to answer your question no Im not waiting lol. Im far too impatient to wait. Ive been testing negative for a few days. I had what I believe is an evap line because I waited too long to look at it and the ones after it were a different brand but negative. Not evem a hint of a 2nd line. They were all dollar tree tests but different brands. I hate opks. They used to not be so bad but now they are hit or miss so its not just you. 

Lab - oh hahaha. What days did u take the clomid? Im wondering if I am doing harm to my chances because Ive been doing days 3-7 for months instead of the 5-9 like the dr told me. Thats nice that you are just enjoying the LO. I understand people wanting to have babies close in age but back to back you dont have time to enjoy the first, just my personal opinion. Cant wait to see pics!! Sorry about your dad. Sending prayers. 

AFM still no visitor. Waiting really isnt a strong suit for me lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- good to hear from you! Lab-baby and apple picking sound awesome. I can't believe it's been a year already... Glad that you are doing well and falling into a routine!

AFM- 9dpo, the hard part begins! I just came back from a conference with 30,000 people in Chicago. To say it was overwhelming is an understatement. It feels so good to come back home, cuddle with DH and play with our dog. Sometimes it just takes getting away to appreciate what you have!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab - I would love to see pics of your little man picking apples, that sounds so fun. We say every year we're going to do that then never do.


Ttc - haha it was just a thought. Fx the witch stays away!

Xan - glad you're home safe and sound and are enjoying time with DH and puppy. You're right sometimes we have to take a step back to get that appreciation for what we have back. 

DH had to do some repairs for some rentals yesterday. He said the places weren't very nice and met a couple who she was a nurse and her husband worked for an oil company and they don't have a car because after rent and bills they haven't been able to save up. And DH said to me it really makes me stop and remember how truly blessed we are.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan glad you made it back. Yay for 9dpo. Hopefully the time flies by. You definitely appreciate what u have when it's taken away. 
Leetie it's funny seeing things in other people's lives can help us be appreciative. 

AFM - I don't know if the witch is here or what. Last night I had a lot of cm. Then brown cm. But it was so light I wouldn't have noticed if if wasn't closely inspecting the tp lol. It went away after that and now today nothing so as always, we wait lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- sounds like you found Mr. Sweetie Leetie :) 

TTC- fx'ed the witch stays far away


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm praying it's a good sign and not the witch.

Xan - I really did, I'm lucky he's such a great man.


I did an opk earlier and I'd say it was positive
 



Attached Files:







20151022_163553.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xanzaba

Looks good to me!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie it looks positive but dont take my word, thats why I cheat with digital lol. 
Xan I have no clue about your chart but I see movemenr, hope that's a good sign. Fx.

AFM the lovely witch found me so we are on to our 12th and final clomid cycle. It's really upsetting having been on the meds and they aren't working. I'm still waiting to see a specialist ugh. Hopefully soon so we can see what options come next. I just hope there are more options that aren't way expensive.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, TTC :hugs: Hopefully you get some answers soon.

AFM- My temps are up and down from traveling, so I'm not trying to read into it. But they have been more down lately and tonight I have a pimple. A little earlier than normal, but still the kiss of death. Hopefully the witch doesn't take her sweet time...


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - :hugs: I hope this is the lucky cycle. If not I hope you're able to find a specialist and get some answers.


Xan - oh no not the pimple. Maybe since it's earlier it'll be a good sign :) 


Afm - FF gave me crosshairs for when I'm pretty sure I O'd which is great, but my temp today was low. I've heard of fall back rises so I'm guessing that's what it is. It just makes me nervous because I'm supposed to start the progesterone tonight. But I'm pretty sure I did O I had all the normal signs so I'll probably just start them like I'm supposed to.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, hopefully your temps keep going up and up. How was your timing this cycle?

Well, my pimple has made friends and my face has completely broken out, which is also not normal. And no cramps, which usually start by 13dpo. But still, keeping my hopes in check.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!
Leetie thats great! Glad u O'd. Fx for u!!
Xan yayyyyy for abnormalities. Hopefully it's a good sign. 

AFM - I started clomid today. I'm doing day 5-9 hoping it will be our lucky round beings the last 6 have been 3-7. If this isn't our round and I still haven't found an specialist we are going to try fertility blend. Hopefully that's not needed but if so we are hoping for the best. Did u get pregnant the first round Xan? I'm sure y'all can relate but I'm praying so bad to be pregnant by Christmas. Every year I dream up ways I could announce it during the holidays lol yeah I'm a little crazy with too much time on my hands and an idle mind lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - :hugs: 

Ttc - praying this is your cycle! I'm right there with you on the holiday thing. I know no matter what it will be exciting but if it happened around a holiday it would be even better.




So I'm officially a grandma lol I really need to come up with something for her to call me because that just isn't it lol. My step daughter ( who again is my age) her water broke yesterday at 5 am and she finally had her little girl at 11:24pm 6lbs 2 oz and 19 inches long. It was a little scary for a while because every time she was on her back the baby's heart rate would drop so she had to stay on her side and at one point they said c section because she got to almost a 9 and wouldn't dilate anymore. But the doctor decided to let her try and push to stretch it and after an hour of pushing she came out. 



So many emotions going on in me. I'm of course excited and happy for them but I'm also jealous which I hate. Also nervous because I know their parenting beliefs are going to be pretty different than mine and I keep just trying to tell myself as long as the baby is being taken care of and has everything she needs that's all that matters. But the anxiety is there and DH feels it too. So just praying we will be able to try and let them be for the most part unless we have to step in.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie how exciting! I can definitely understand the jealous feeling. When I found out my brother and SIL were pregnant I was so jealous and I hated that I felt that way. I like Meme has a grandmother name. You will find a name that fits you. So glad everything turned out well for your daughter in law. 

AFM social media is the devil! I mean seriously fb is flooded with pregnancy announcements. It's so depressing. And then to top it off, this is my last round of clomid, and on toppings of that my gallbladder is horrible. If we don't get pregnant this cycle I'm going toppings have the surgery. It's so bad I just want to lay in bed. The good news is Friday Hallmark Christmas movies start!!!! I am so excited over that lol. I really love Christmas. And for me it's not the presents its the whole aspect of Christmas. The family time, celebrating Jesus, the cold weather, the decorating, the baking, the Christmas movies. Just all of it.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry for being MIA- we just moved into our house and don't have internet.

TTC- It was the 2nd and the 3rd cycle on FB that I became pregnant. This is the 3rd cycle so far, so I'm trying not to expect too much!

Leetie- I'm sorry you're feeling jealous, but it will pass. We can't help the way we feel. I just hope they are good parents, and maybe your presence will help them along the way.

Did you have your progesterone checked? Fx'ed this is the cycle!

AFM- CD 6, here we go again!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks ladies I'm doing better. They just have a lot of growing up to do.


Ttc - I love Christmas too. It goes way to fast though. I'm sorry your gallbladder is acting up again. My sister finally had her surgery and feels so much better.


Xan - Yay for getting a new house! 



Did my progesterone test friday got the results today it was 15.69. Lower than last cycle but it still means I O'd and I'm not too concerned with the numbers any more. I know they only matter once you're pregnant.


----------



## Leetie13

Tested this morning it was negative :(


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie13 said:


> Tested this morning it was negative :(

Sorry, Leetie. :hugs: Have you talked to the doctor about the next cycles? Are you going to try this a bit more, or are you moving on?


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan. 

I have one more cycle with the femara then I go in for a follow up to see what's next. Which is most likely back to a specialist since there's nothing else a regular gyno can do. Our next step should be iui so we will probably be on a break for a while to save up to do one. 

But you never know maybe this cycle will be it. I can only hope and pray :)


----------



## xanzaba

I'll be right with you, all things crossed! I found out I was pregnant the cycle before I was supposed to do IUI, so it happens :)

DH and I decided that we'll go see a doctor in December if this cycle doesn't work out, to help things along, but yeah, with the house we are a bit tight on money. So fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Leetie13

I hate that money is an issue. I know that's life but I just feel like if it wasn't a factor I'd have my baby by now. 

I just try not to dwell on it and whatever will be will be.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies! Life is hectic. 
Xan - yayyyy for a new house. Fx this is your cycle!
Leetie - I understand the money situation. I'm still in school so I don't work so if that's the next step for us it will have to wait too. 

AFM - I'm on cd 18. O should be happening soon. Praying this is our cycle. I seen a new dr on Monday. She was amazing. She's just my new family dr but she's putting in the referral to go to Seattle reproductive clinic so hopefully of this isn't our cycle we can be on top of what happens next. I'm really praying for all of us. Between school work and non stop hallmark Christmas movies I have no free time LOL. I'm so obsessed with Christmas. I love the movies.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I'm glad you love your new doc and got a referral for the clinic (hoping you won't need it either)


Afm - cd 3 starting the last cycle with femara. I'm hoping and praying that it will work this last cycle. But if not I'm kind of looking forward to hopefully a short break.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

TTC- seems like we may be TWW buddies. Feeling the twinges. Our timing seems to be good this cycle, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. So, fxed! Just glad that the house stuff is behind us and we are feeling more romantic.

My parents came by our house and saw the condition of the fridge and stove. My dad was a bit concerned about an electric fire, so they gave us an early Christmas present. Couldn't have come at a better time, because we really did need them but didn't have the cash. And there was a huge appliance sale. They were so happy to get us something useful for Christmas too, so everyone is happy.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Aw that was so nice of your parents what a great Christmas gift. Fx you O soon!


----------



## labgal

Xan - congrats on the new house and yay for new appliances! That's a wonderful Christmas gift you can really use for a long time! Fx that despite all the craziness you get your rainbow baby this cycle! 

Leetie - I'm sorry last cycle wasn't for you. Hopefully this is it! Are you guys still going to try, just unassisted if it doesn't happen this cycle? I know many people have gotten pregnant on off cycles if it doesn't happen! Money shouldn't be such an object to happiness... Life should be about living, enjoying each other and our families. And health "care". ... Don't even get me started. But I know this will happen for you! I'm so sorry it's taking so long. 

And :hugs: to Ttc too. I'm glad you found a specialist that you like! I hope they have a good plan for you going forward if this isn't your cycle. 

:sigh: I just want all you ladies to be able to hold your babies! You all have so much strength and I admire you all so much for staying positive while ltttc. There are always dark days and moments and months but I know it will pay off in the end for you!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Lab! 

I have faith we will all have our little ones one day. Yes we will still be trying. I have ovulated on my own before just usually really late in a cycle so it could still happen.


Hope things are great on your end!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!
Leetie hoping this is your cycle too! Have you thought about using the fertility blend? 
Xan yay for new appliances!! How exciting, its funny the older we are the more excited we get over things like that lol. 

AFM I'm guessing I'm 4dpo. Again no stupid smiley. I don't know if the whole batch was bad or what but I haven't gotten a single smiley from the whole box! We have decided we will start the fertility blend if this isn't our cycle while we wait for our referral. Just hoping we don't have to go that far. Saturday I am going to the baby shower for the friend that was doing the drugs, pills and drinking while knowing she was pregnant. It's going to be very difficult but I'm going to put on a happy face and deal with it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - good luck at the baby shower. Sorry the opks have been giving you a hard time, fx this will be the last cycle you need them. We may try the fertility blend if we have to take a break from the medicine while we wait for the next step.


----------



## xanzaba

Well, hopefully this will be the last cycle for a while for all of us. Just bought the last bottle of Fertility Blend I'll buy before we see a specialist. We had some good timed bd'ing this cycle, so fingers crossed!

I'm 9dpo, so not too much longer to wait. But how come the later you are in your cycle the longer the days become?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - everything's crossed! 

The days become longer because anticipation can be cruel.



For some reason FF gave me dotted crosshairs for cd 9. There's no way I O'd then. I had a couple high temps but I think it's just from being really warm in bed. We got a new mattress and pillows and blankets so maybe it threw it off.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks leetie! I hope neither of us need the fertility blend!! 
Xan - when do u start the fertility blend? The first day of your cycle?? Fx you don't need them either! 

AFM - I'm on 6-9dpo, who knows lol. Today I did get bad news, the Dr's office called and said when her just being my family practice dr she can't refer me to a specialist. I have to do that thru the gyno ugh. But praying it won't be needed!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- fxed!

I take the fertility blend throughout the cycle. It's what they recommend, because it increases progesterone levels. This cycle I took a few days off (cd1-3) because I was a bit stressed about TTC and needed a break. Still O'ed on day 13 like usual.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's frustrating, I hope you won't need the referral but if you do I hope you can get it without any issues.


----------



## xanzaba

My temps shot up this morning and I feel really hot and out of it. I hope that it's a good sign and not the flu...


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I really hope it's not the flu!!




I don't know what my temps are doing, they seem to be all over the place but my opk was really dark today so I should O soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh- took a First Response Sunday and had a faint line, today was also faint. But I bought the new comfort grip and would not recommend them! If this is an evap, I've had many evals in a row. If it's a positive, it's not much darker than the evap.

I made an appointment to get a blood test, hopefully they come back before Thanksgiving!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Fx Xan!

It was a hard weekend for me. Baby showers are really difficult so after it was done I had some much needed retail therapy lol. I'm testing on Thanksgiving but I might change my mind because I would hate to be disappointed on Thanksgiving.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck TTC!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan -everything is crossed you get good results before Thanksgiving!!


Ttc - Fx for you also. I wouldn't test on a holiday either.


----------



## Leetie13

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!

I'm thankful for each one of you and the hope that started this thread and fuels us everyday!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Leetie! 
It was a day of craziness but good craziness. We spent it with DF's family. Last year was my first year there so this year was much more enjoyable because I was a lot more confortable. I didnt test so just in case its negative I wouldnt be upset on Thanksgiving. Im so emotional and my boobs are tender but that could be AF. I will test when I wake up if AF hasnt found me. I'm 2 days early or 1 day late, who knows lol. 
Happy Thanksgiving to you other ladies as well, I hope you all enjoyed your day. It's 4am and I'm finally going to sleep lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- that is so sweet. I'm thankful to have such a sweet group of ladies to share this journey with too.

TTC- any news either way?

Hi Ladies- beta came back <1, so I guess those were evaps. I took a little time from TTC or thinking of TTC- no temping even!

Today I'm seeing a regular doctor and I'll see if I can get a referral.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - :hugs: I hope you can get the referral and get in to see someone soon


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!
Xan - I'm sorry to hear that. Evaps are very cruel :( hopefully you have better results with a regular dr. 
Leetie how are you doing?

AFM - the visitor found me Friday. I was bummed but I immediately ordered fertilaid for men and women in hopes that it helps us. I wonder what the difference is in that and the fertility blend that you take Xan but I read a lot of positive reviews for the fertilaid. Fertility blend isn't as popular. The pills for both was $70 even with rush shipping so not so bad. My best friend in GA told me Saturday that her 15 year old daughter is pregnant. I was already emotional I didn't even know what to say, I held it together tho. Everything in life happens for a reason. She goes to the dr today and they are gonna go from there. Not sure if she will keep it or not. Time will tell. But I am excited to try the fertilaid and I'm praying it's helpful to us.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - news like that is really hard. Sorry AF found you. I hope the fertilaid helps.


Afm - FF gave me dotted crosshairs for cd 18 but I'm pretty positive I ovulated on cd 16. I don't know how to manually change it. But I did my progesterone test Monday and it was 26.20. Sunday will probably be test day. I have my follow up appointment with the doctor Monday so if I'm not pregnant we can figure out where to go from here.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - Fx that is a grea number! I know it's not an indication of pregnancy but I would get excited every time mine was high like that lol. Hopefully u don't need to see what comes next. How long have u been trying? Sorry I have the worst memory! 
Xan - did u space out taking the vitamins? We didn't get them until evening and we just took 3 each all at once. 

AFM I a definitely reminded I am an emotional eater and sadly all this stuff has caused me to throw the diet down the drain. Trying to get motivated to start again. Yesterday was the first day of fertilaid.


----------



## Leetie13

We have been trying for a little over 5 years. 

I hope you get motivated again. I suck at dieting I always feel starved so I just try to limit certain things and at least stay where I am and not gain anymore.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I just take 2 at night- with the thyroid meds I'm not supposed to take any iron for 4 hours after, so it just gets too complicated.

Leetie, those are great numbers. Fx'ed that your temps stay high and that everything comes together.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, keeping fingers and toes crossed for testing tomorrow!

AFM- hurt my back, but still managed to DTD. OPKs getting darker, so here's to hoping. AF is due around Christmas day- what a present that would be :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - oh wow. I cant imagine, thats such a long time. I hope it is coming to an end now. Fx for you!! It's just been recently like within this year that you have begun the fertility meds? 

Xan - I hope your back is better soon. That would be an awesome present to get a bfp! Are you on anything this cycle? I'm sorry my memory is horrible. I know u were going to an regular dr but I don't remember the outcome. I meant to ask you before, (I may have but again the memory is horrible) did u have side effects? I'm having the worst hot flashes I don't know if I'm getting sick or if it's the vitamins. But it's only been 5 days since I started the meds so who knows. 

AFM - I bought a ton of opks. I'm on day 5 of fertilaid and cd 10. I have no idea when to expect O. I was always irregular before the meds so this cycle is really scary for me. Hopefully the fertilaid helps me O sooner than I did before clomid. My longest cycle was like 63 days. So I have my fingers crossed that the fertilaid just picks up where the clomid left off. But with starting 5 days after my cycle began. I'm not sure what to expect. If I O like I do on clomid then we will be testing buddies Xan! Fx for a Christmas miracle for all of us.


----------



## Leetie13

It was negative :( 

I'm ok though. Doctors tomorrow morning.


Xan - ouch , sorry about your back. Fx you O soon!

Ttc - I've been on meds since August last year I beleive. Did 6 rounds of clomid now 6 of femara.

Praying the fertilaid helps you O sooner.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Leetie. I'm sorry. When I saw your temps this morning I was hopeful.

I am feeling a mess. I have the pre-O bloating and my back is still sore. Sometimes it's hard to figure out what pain is coming from what. Not feeling very sexy right now, but fortunately DH doesn't seem to notice :)


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan.

Haha gotta love men. Have you thought about going to a chiropractor? My husband has a bad back and it seems to help.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie I still have my fx for you!! Hopefully u get good news tomorrow. 
Xan I'm sorry your back is still hurting. When do u O on the fertility blend? I think around say 14-16 u had said. 

AFM I am on cd 11. Day 6 of fertilaid and my opks are already getting slightly darker. But my goodness these hot flashes are unpleasant!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I had hot flashes last month, thought it was a pregnancy symptom. But actually I get cold when pregnant. I usually O around 13-16, usually more like 13 or 14, but pretty much like normal.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - hopefully those hot flashes are a good sign O is coming!



Had my appointment yesterday, it was basically what I figured. There's nothing more a regular gyno can do so he gave me some specialist he refers people to. He did offer me more femara if I wanted to do more cycles but we all agreed I should take a little break since I've been on the meds for a year. 

I called one of the specialist which is in pittsburgh an hour away, a group of women doctors. My appointment isn't until February 2nd. They don't take my insurance at all so I have to pay for the initial consult which is between 125 and 250 depending on how long it is.

So we will just wait and see what they say. I hope we like them and they don't push for us to do repeat tests because I would have to pay for each of them. If we don't like what they say we will just find a different one. I'm trying my best just to relax and not dream up every worst case scenario in my head lol.

AF is here. We will continue to keep trying in the meantime. I was going to take a break from temping but I don't think I can. I'm staying on the metformin and I want to see if it by itself will make me O. I don't know if I will do many opks. I guess if I have symptoms of O I will.

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to update you all :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie :hugs: I think it's not very cheery at the moment, but you will be on a good path. At least the meds helped you O, so you know to do Femara instead of Clomid in the future. You're building up to that BFP, and when it comes it will be that much sweeter. It does not seem fair that it just happens so easily for some people and we have all struggled so much. But we do each have blessings- supporting DHs, good family around, and one another to complain to when TTC is too much.

Maybe you can do the tests that you haven't already done?

My appointment isn't until January 20th, and that is just a regular OBGYN. I'm not sure what the plan will be, but who knows, maybe it won't be necessary. I just got my smiley this morning and I usually O the same day. So, fx'ed.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan, you ladies truly are a blessing. And if I didn't have such an amazing husband and family I would have given up a long time ago. God gives me the strength I need to keep pushing forward even when I feel like I can't move.

Praying you won't need that appointment!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie -I'm sorry, I wish there was a guaranteed way all of us will cross the finish line to our bfp but one thing is for sure, when it finally happens we will be so thankful and appreciative that we will enjoy every minute. I see women complaining and I just wish they could see how lucky they are! 

Xan - Fx! I'm not sure when I will O so I have bought tons of opks so I make sure I don't miss it lol. We're u ovulating that early before the fertility blend? Or were u irregular and it helped u become regular? 

AFM - I'm just coasting along. I'm having anxiety of the unknown because with clomid I had a general idea of when O would happen and now I'm clueless. Fx for all of us!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I usually ovulated pretty much on the same day, now I feel it when I O with the Fertility Blend. Maybe I was a bit less regular before. How're you doing, no smiley yet?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - not yet. Im on cd14 (a day behind what I thought lol) and day 10 of Fertilaid.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So im on CD16 and my opks are almost positive! I am so excited. I bet if I would've started them on cd 1 I would've ovulated by now. On clomid I was O'ing on cd20-23. So I am pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, TTC! Fx'ed.

Leetie, how're you doing?

I'm 5dpo, now the hard part. Waiting.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Xan! I have my fingers and toes crossed for u. How.amazing would it be for is all to get a bfp! 
Leetie hope everything is well. You started the next femara round right?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's so exciting your opks are getting darker already, fx you O soon.

No I'm off femara until my specialist appointment in February.


Xan - good luck during the wait!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- hope you have an early and successful O.

TTC- any smileys?

AFM- sorry if TMI, but I am having the worst stomach problems. I've been really constipated for at least 4/5 days. Hope it's a sign of a good O...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - so no intervention at all this cycle?? 
Xan - fx for you! When is test day?? 

AFM - I always track my cycle on my calendar and I was looking and I ovulated on cd 18. Which was exciting in itself because that's really early for me. But then I realized I ovulated exactly 14 days after I started the fertilaid. That is amazing! I'm sure if I would have started fertilaid the 1st day of my cycle I would have ovulated on day 14. That is 7-9 days sooner than my best cycles with clomid. (Cd20-23) I'm 3dpo now. The 2ww is crawling but even if this isn't our cycle I'm so excited for things to come. I really can't even put into words how exciting it is to O so soon. When I started this journey I was having 50 and 60 day cycles. So the future is looking good, I just hope if we have to continue fertilaid next cycle that I will in fact ovulate on day 14 or close to it.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- how exciting! I'm glad that it's working for you. :happydance: 

I couldn't have believed it myself before it worked for me. I became pregnant after 3 months after trying for 2 1/2 years (with a couple of breaks). And then after 2 months the second time. Fx'ed for you- how many dpo are you now?

I'm 9 dpo, I might test Monday or Tuesday (13/14dpo).


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

You and me both Xan! The fertilaid had such great reviews but some complained that made their cycle longer because they were regular already so I had my reservations so I am very pleasantly surprised. Some of the reviews are women that got pregnant the first month, some after 5+ years trying but I'm always skeptical. Even if it doesn't happened this cycle I am excited for the future. We only got in a little bd so I'm not over the moon about that but I am just excited how well it worked. Probably because I was so scared that it wouldn't and we had no next step because I haven't gotten into a dr about it yet.


----------



## xanzaba

Yesterday I had a backache and I thought- oh, maybe that's something, but I had lifted something heavy the day before. Then this morning my temps were lower, but I woke up early and not under the covers. So I took a test and even the digi was positive (1-2 weeks)! EEK!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yayyyyyy!!! What great news Xan!! What a great Christmas present. This cycle u used fertility blend again? 
AFM - I'm 6dpo. Still having hot flashes and sore boobs but I'm still taking the fertilaid. Do u continue to take it after O, Xan??


----------



## xanzaba

I have, it's supposed to help with progesterone levels, but it's not clear. Everyone says that it's safest to not take anything when pregnant, but up until implantation at least nothing should be affected. I will switch over to prenatals now though.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh ok. I wasnt sure if I was supposed to continue taking the pills. I ordered more in case I'm not pregnant. If I am, I wonder if I can send them back. I'm so excited for u. I hope this one is a sticky bean!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan congratulations!!!! Praying for a healthy pregnancy and baby!!!


Ttc - Fx for you!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Leetie. Still a long way from a baby, but it's one hurdle.

One thing that I'm wondering about, I started taking 1000 IU of vitamin D. The first time I got pregnant I did the same. I don't know if that's what did the trick or not, but it's good for my bones anyway...

How are you doing this cycle. Are you going au natural?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - i was just thinking about you! How is your cycle doing?
Xan - did you do the vitamin D with the 2nd pregnancy or just the 1st and then this one?

AFM - I'm 8dpo. Slowly chugging along lol. The 2ww is the worst. Idk if I should expect AF on 12dpo (beginning clomid) or 16dpo (ending clomid) or somewhere in the middle lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Just the 1st and 3rd, but the 2nd I went on a week vacation in the Bahamas, and you get Vitamin D from sun exposure.


----------



## xanzaba

My line got darker- here's a pic! Scheduled the OBGYN for Monday the 4th!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0312.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leetie13

Beautiful line xan!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yay! That is great news Xan!
Leetie - how is your cycle going? 

Afm I'm 10 dpo. I would say the definite difference in this cycle is the gas. (Tmi) let's hope that's a good sign lol. I'm debating on when I will test. I ordered those sensitive hcg tests with our new bottles of fertilaid so I'm trying to avoid being a POAS addict lol.


----------



## xanzaba

I have noticed the gas- I think it's the progesterone, which means a strong O if nothing else! Very exciting :happydance:


----------



## labgal

Yay xan! That's so amazing! Congrats! Now you need to take it easy! How are you feeling? Are the docs going to do anything special this time around? I know this will be your rainbow baby! 

Ttc - gas is a good sign! I had it during pregnancy and sadly it never really went away, lol... I can't wait to see your bfp! 

Leetie - are you still trying this cycle despite being off fermara? I know quite a few people who got pregnant on off cycles, I hope that's the case for you! 

Little man had a routine doc appointment yesterday, he's 11 months. One year in January, I can't believe it. He's in the 99th percentile for height and head circumference, so they said he's going to be a basketball playing neurosurgeon ;-). He runs around like crazy, now and is quite the talker! I'm sorry I haven't been on much, life is just so crazy lately.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx the gas is a good sign!


Afm - things are good. I'm still taking the metformin but that's it. I had some CM yesterday so maybe I will still O. I haven't done any opks. I wanted to a couple days ago but then I forgot. 


Is everyone ready for Christmas? We still have a few more things to get. We are always last minute with everything lol


----------



## Leetie13

Lab wow I can't beleive he will be 1 soon. That's cute a basketball playing neurosurgeon lol. Hope you guys have a great Christmas!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Lab- I can't believe boy-o is almost a year, glad he's measuring so well! Funny story- I had to go to a children's hospital for some genetic tests and per protocol they had to take my height, weight, and head circumference. I was in the 99th percentile for height and head circumference and the 90th percentile for weight for ages 13+. 

Leetie, I hope you show those meds that you don't need them! I'm stalking your chart every morning :)

TTC- I hope the gas is a good sign. I've been constipated and gassy since about 5dpo. 

AFM- I'm hoping that this is it, my forever baby. I don't know if I could continue trying if there was another problem. 

As for the docs, I have an appointment on the 4th, so we'll see what they say. I'm taking baby aspirin. There's a question of whether I should take stronger meds, but there is a small possibility of birth defects. If they are like the docs back in DC, they'll probably take a wait and see approach. If there's no bleeding, then the aspirin should be fine. I'll do the materniti21 as soon as possible (like 10 weeks, 1 day) to check for genetic problems.

I am going to take it easy. I'm barring myself from air travel, at least for the first little while, and stress/stressful people. I don't know how much it matters, but it will give me peace of mind. And I'm going to sign up for yoga and/or water aerobics. I want this to be a healthy pregnancy, and since I haven't really lost weight from the last pregnancy, I should be careful.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hiiiiiii Lab!! 
Leetie - thats good. Hopefully u will still O. Fx for you!!
Xan - yes take it easy!!! Cant wait to see what happens at the 1st dr appt!
I really am hoping the gas is a good thing because its horrible. Im thinking of testing tomorrow. And im definitely ready for Christmas but Im not looking forward to no more Hallmark and Lifetime Christmas movies. :( &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I can only imagine how scared and nervous you are but I love that you're being positive and thinking about yourself.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I got a negative test today :( I thought I was 11 dpo but I might only be 10dpo. Hopefully it's just too early. If my lp stays the same I'm still 5 or 6 days from normal AF. I dont think I will test again tomorrow, maybe make myself wait till Sunday or Monday. I'm really praying for a Christmas miracle!!

Merry Christmas eve ladies!! I hope each of you have an amazing Christmas. I'm about to start cooking.


----------



## xanzaba

Merry Christmas ladies!

TTC- hope it's just early :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Merry Christmas! 


Ttc - Fx it's still early!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! We are hoping its just early too. I refuse to be disappointed until 16dpo or af comes. 
I hope you all enjoyed Christmas. We had a nice day. So many baby announcements on social media so it was trying but Im having some promising signs at least lets hope so. My face is so oily, my boobs only stopped hurting for 1 day are the 2 i notice the most. Im 12-13dpo today.


----------



## labgal

Merry Christmas, ladies! Hoping the oily skin is a good sign, TTC!


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- looks like you are in the tww!

TTC- any news?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I am! I'm excited I ovulated on my own and early.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yayyyyyy leetie! I know that's a great feeling, fx for you!!
AFM - no news :( I'm on 14/15dpo. I am so sick. I don't even know how I got this sick. I left home Saturday to get my nails done and came back home. I was gone less than 2 hours, came in and went to bed. I've been so tired so it was no big deal but I woke up congested. And it's getting worse. My nose, throat, ears, head it's all congested and I'm miserable!


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, feel better TTC. DH also got sick with what's going around, and I'm trying by best to not catch what he has.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - I hope DH feels better soon and doesn't share with u. I've been taking vitamin c, chugging orange juice and sipping hot tea. Hopefully it improves some. Poor DF is having to cater to me and he's working a lot. He doesn't have to but he thinks he does. He's the best. My whole body just aches aches and getting up out of bed is a chore. I don't want to take anything because I'm not sure if I'm pregnant or if my visitor will be here tomorrow. Fx crossed I get my bfp!!


----------



## xanzaba

Fx'ed for you, TTC.

Leetie, I'm really glad you O'ed on your own this cycle. Going to keep everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hope you feel better soon. When will you be testing again?

Xan - hopefully you don't get what's going around. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I'm feeling pretty good. I have the worst bloating though, I look like I'm 3 months pregnant! It's a good thing I don't have to go into work until next week :) It would be hard to keep this under wraps.

Symptom wise, constipation is still an issue (probably part of the bloat) and if I don't eat when I'm hungry I start getting mild cramps. No morning sickness yet, but that didn't come until 8 weeks both of the other times. Tomorrow I'll be 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## labgal

Ugh, ttc - I have the sickness, too. And almost everyone in my area does, too. I can barely move - so awful. Hoping for your bfp!

Leetie - yay for early o on your own! 

Xan - when is your appointment?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - if the visitor doesn't show up I will test tomorrow. Fx for you too!
Lab - sorry to hear that, it's the worst. And I'm so whiny lol. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## xanzaba

Lab- it's Monday the 4th with the midwife, the 20th with the OBGYN. I doubt they'll do an ultrasound Monday


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well I was almost home free lol. I had a lot of stringy brown cm then the witch showed up for a half of a day and seems to be leaving now. I was so hoping for a bfp before the new year but that's life. At least now I can take cold meds and not be reluctant because of not knowing. I hope all of u stay safe tonight if u are going out. I will be going to DF at his work to watch the clock hit midnight but that's all. After I will be in the bed trying to get over this horrible cold


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - :hugs: 

Praying the new year brings us all our little ones!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thaks Leetie! Me too!! Happy New Year! When do u test?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, happy new year!

TTC, sorry AF showed up. I was hoping. But at least you know that the fertilitaid helps you O. I hope 2016 is going to be all of our year!

AFM- started freaking out because my pregnancy symptoms seem to have eased up a bit. When else do you want to go back to being constipated and tired with achy boobs? But I took an HPT with weeks estimator and it is now saying 3+ weeks since O while last Saturday it said 2-3 weeks. Today I'm officially 5 weeks, so exactly 3 weeks since O.


----------



## Bug1225

Congrats!! I get excited when I get a positive too, and so does my hunny. lol
I hope you get you bfp soon!! Good luck to you.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Bug.

Leetie, your temps look promising. Maybe an implantation dip?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I will probably test if I make it to 14 dpo.


Xan- so glad to hear your test was good. Can't wait for your appointment.

I'm not getting my hopes up about my temps lol but they do look nice.


----------



## xanzaba

Yeah, temps have led me astray before, but here's to hoping. Do you plan to test or just ride it out?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Happy new year ladies!! 
Xan - thats true. It was a relief when I O'd on the fertilaid because I was so worried I wouldn't. I'm glad that the test gave u some relief. I'm sure u will being much better after the dr appointment. 
Leetie - fx for u. I see the dip but I don't blame u for not getting your hopes up. 
AFM - the witch is gone completely so here's to a new round. So a new year. I'm hopeful for the future. I still have a terrible cold but I'm taking robitussin around the clock trying to kick it. Do you ladies eat certain things today? Some do, some don't. We ate cabbage, black eye peas and cornbread. The cabbage is for dollars in the new year, black eye peas for coins in the new year and cornbread for gold in the new year.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - We always have sauerkraut with pork and mashed potatoes on new years. Not sure why, just always have lol.



I probably won't be testing tomorrow. My temps have dropped and I'm crampy and PMSy so AF will probably be here soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I'm sorry it wasn't your month.

Just had my 1st appointment and I love my new doctor. She did an ultrasound to reassure me/check for bleeding. No evidence of a blood clot as of yet, and they actually saw a heartbeat, which reduces the chance of miscarriage dramatically.

And I asked her about vitamin D and she said definitely it matters- even if you are in the normal range, having low-normal can hurt fertility. Thought I would pass that nugget along.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan Yay!! So happy to hear everything looked good!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I'm sorry it wasn't your month. I hope this is your cycle!!
Xan - thats such great news. Maybe I should get some vitamin D. 

AFM - I'm on cd 13 so hopefully O will happen soon. The opks are changing. I'm still terribly sick so BD hasn't happened in almost 2 weeks. :( but I'm just so sick. I'm barely eating or sleeping because I'm congested. My throat hurts so bad to eat so last night for dinner I had a frosty from Wendy's lol. But it felt so good on my throat. I'm taking robitussin so hopefully it leaves me soon. I've only left home twice since Christmas. And if u know me then that is unheard of. I go crazy staying in the house but I don't even want to get out of the bed. DF bought me Burger King because I loveeeeeeee whoppers so he thought that would make me eat but I couldn't. It was too painful. I'm gonna try the robitussin a few more days and go to the dr if I'm not better. I hate taking prescription meds so I'm hoping the robitussin and vitamin c kicks it soon.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx you O early again! I hope you start feeling better. A sore throat sucks.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I just need to rant for a minute. My ovulation tests are all over the place, from light to way dark (but not positive) to light again and then darker. Im on cd18 and im so frustrated.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, that's the worst TTC. I hope you get your positive soon :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I hate opks! Hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Ladies! Still in limbo land lol. How are you ladies doing??


----------



## xanzaba

Things here are good, no news is good news. I have another appointment next Wednesday where they will date the pregnancy. But with the OPKs and tracking my temps, I'm pretty sure about the timing.

Morning sickness was pretty bad, but yesterday I had some relief. It made me a bit nervous, but I know the symptoms come and go and come back again. I'm eating like a monster- trying to choose healthy options so my weight doesn't go out of control. Last time I gained a bunch of weight and never really lost it. I haven't gained weight yet (it's normal) but if I'm not careful I'll have issues.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - sorry you're still in limbo :hugs:

Xan - I'm glad you got some morning sickness relief. Does your doctor's office offer to do any sort of genetic testing through blood, like the materni21 or harmony test? 



Afm - things here are good. I'm on cd 10, if I remember I'll start opks in a couple days just to see what they look like.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - glad u got some relief from the MS. Hopefully things continue to go well, you are in my prayers for a sticky bean this time. We andie eating healthy too. Trying to drop some of this holiday weight. 

Leetie - This is another no med cycle? Fx you O and get that bfp!!

AFM - I've had an interesting few days. I was just going to count the dark opks as O but then yesterday I had tons of cm so I took a opk and it was pretty dark too ugh. And on top of that. I went to the dr yesterday and I have a ruptured eardrum. So she said that explains all the pain, dizziness and fuzzy vision. I'm on augmentin for 10 days twice a day so hopefully I feel better soon.


----------



## xanzaba

I just scheduled my genetic screening for February 16th. I'll have an answer and be able to put that worry out of my mind.

Next week I'll be 8 weeks and I have my dating scan- where they measure the fetus and the amniotic sac!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

How exciting! Praying everything goes well this time around!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - praying all goes well at your appointment and the genetic screening.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Ladies. How are the OPKs coming?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!
Im in the dreaded tww. We got a lot of bd in but my opks were all over the place so not sure exactly when I O'd to know if we did it on time lol. My boobs hurt so bad so I don't doubt that I O'd tho. So I've decided I will test next Friday. Fx. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - hope your appointment went well.

Ttc - Yay for O even though you don't know exactly when it's ok lol. How are you feeling? Did your sore throat finally go away?


Afm - not sure really, my opks were really light and yesterday there was barely anything there at all. But you all know how those things are for me so I will wait and see what my temps do. I'll do another opk today just to see what it's like.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie unfortunately no. Between my throat and my eardrum I'm a mess. The cold and my eardrum have kept me on meds so I've slept often, now my back is messed up from laying so much lol. You would think I'm 90! Hopefully the opks get darker. I am growing to hate them lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

Leetie, hope O is right around the corner.

TTC- feel better, that sounds painful.

I just got over a cold. The good news was I had no MS while I was sick, but then I began to worry that I had no symptoms. This whole pregnancy thing is weird, and now the morning sickness is back and I wish it weren't!

The appointment went well. Bubs is measuring a couple of days ahead, which makes sense according to my calculations since I O'ed on the 13th. Strong heartbeat of 168 beats per minute. No sign of a blood clot as of yet, so fingers crossed. 3 1/2 more weeks until we have the genetic screening :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thats good news Xan!! Hoping everything continues to go smoothly. If not envious of the morning sickness but I would take it if it meant baby!!

AFM - my best friend's 15 year old daughter just found out she's having a boy. Then the friend that I was worried about because she was drinking and taking pills is due this week. I don't know how many dpo I am. I can't shake this cold. I have a Dr appt today for my back and hopefully more meds to help with the congestion and swollen throat. One hit after another but it will be ok. Just giving it to God and trusting Him during this process.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - So happy your appointment went well. Sorry the ms seems to have found you, hopefully it doesn't last long.


Ttc - I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well. I really hope the meds kick in and you get better soon.


Afm - I haven't done any more opks because I thought maybe I did O but it seems I haven't. So I'm just waiting it out and watching my temps. My appointment with the new fertility specialist is next Tuesday and I'm getting nervous. I'm don't know why really, I just have a fear that they're going to tell me they can't do anything for me. Which is a bit irrational, there should be no reason they can't help. I'm just not a fan of new things or places but I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Leetie. I hope you find a good doctor and get some answers and your little sticky bean. I understand the fear, this whole process is scary from start to finish! But your last doc found meds that helped you O reliably, and IUI isn't that scary. And maybe they'll find another issue and it will help you. :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I'm sure it will all go fine. Are you having to pay for the visit? At my dr appointment they told me that area is considered self referral so after a year I find out I could've called and went to see the dr without waiting on them. 

AFM - so my dr appointment went ok. My ear is better but now I have sciatica from laying around with an earache. So I'm on low dose muscle relaxers but she couldn't give me pain meds because of trying to get pregnant. My dr ordered bed rest. I can't sit up or stand any length of time. I feel pretty useless lol. Poor DF tried to cook dinner 2 nights ago and to say the least we had rake out last night and probably again tonight lol. But he's catering to my every need. It's funny because I know I will be considered a high risk pregnancy so I wondered how that would work with him but he has been so wonderful so that eased any feelings I had about that.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: TTC- hope you feel better soon. That sounds miserable.

AFM- I am so looking forward to the weekend, work has been crazy. I feel really tired, but I've been sleeping better (yesterday I slept until 6 and today I didn't have to go sleep on the couch!). And I've figure out how to get through the morning without feeling nauseated- I just have some cheese with toast instead of my usual jam. It's the little things that make the difference :)

I'm officially 9 weeks and I am at the stage where the symptoms are always there. I can't face the shower because my bb's are so sensitive, the nausea never really goes away, and I'm getting emotional at the silliest things. So I am pretty much always conscious of being pregnant, and looking forward to 2nd trimester when people say you get a bit of a break from the symptoms.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yay! Glad you found what could help with ms! Hopefully you get a lot of rest this weekend.

Afm Im still not any better but hoping soon. I tested today and bfn. But who knows where Im at in my cycle. 13-20 dpo. So either Im 3 days early or 4 days late lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind a quick, self-indulgent panic. You ladies were all here with all of the drama with my last 2 pregnancies. And I can't think of anyone on earth that I feel more comfortable letting it all out with. DH knows the whole deal, but we are so busy being strong for each other that I don't want to have him start panicking just because I have a moment of weakness.

On the 16th I go in for the 1st trimester scan. That is where they first found out something was wrong with the last pregnancy. Now I'm obsessing over every little thing. The high hormone levels, my sudden lack of morning sickness, having people figure it out before I'm ready for them to and then maybe having to have an awkward conversation. I haven't told anyone except DH, my parents, and one co-worker for safety reasons at work. It feels pretty isolating, having to keep so much from everyone close to me, and having to be brave for the people I have told. I haven't been spending as much time with friends for fear they will figure things out.

I have a feeling that the next 2 weeks are going to be torture. I'll try to keep myself busy so I don't have time to obsess.

Anyway, thanks for listening. We've all been through so much together, I feel like we are sisters in some way. TTC- I hope you are feeling better and Leetie I'll be thinking of you Tuesday. Hopefully we'll all have some good news in the near future :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - you poor thing, you're just having a rough time of it lately. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


Xan - I can only imagine the anxiety and stress you must be feeling. To have gone through what you have its natural to put guards up and be cautious of every little thing. I'm praying that everything will continue to go well for you and soon you will start to feel more confident in this pregnancy and start to enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Appointment went well. Everyone was really nice and we were in and out in probably 30 minutes. We are doing an iui this month. AF conveniently showed up this morning, so we get to start right away. She is increasing my femara I was on the lowest dose 2.5mg so I'll be doing 5mg days 3-7. Then on cd 12 I go in for bloodwork and an ultrasound to see if I have any follicles. If I do then I have to give my self a trigger shot called ovidrel (DH will be doing it for me) which forces your body to release the egg. 36 hours after the shot I go in for the iui. They take dh's "deposit" prepare it and put it in a catheter thing and insert the sperm directly into my cervix. 

My insurance doesn't cover any of it. The ovidrel shot is $100.00 so with that, the ultrasound, bloodwork, and iui, it should be around $830.00. Unless I have to do more than one ultrasound which I hope I won't. I hope everything goes as it should and my body responds to everything well. 


The doctor said I don't have to temp anymore since they will be monitoring me. I don't know if I will stop or not. I mean there's no point because they will know if I ovulate but I think I might stay at it this cycle. I will also do progesterone suppositories after ovulation too. 

I think that's it. I'm excited to be doing something different but also nervous it won't go as planned. Fx and praying it does. Hope you ladies are well!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan -I can't even imagine what you are feeling. Hopefully times flies by. I will keep you in my prayers, praying for a happy and healthy road ahead of u. 

Leetie - how exciting! The trigger shot is how my friend got pregnant. They didn't do the iui tho. She gave herself the shot then they had to dtd. 

AFM - where to even start lol. I'm not sure if is shared before but I have to self refer a gyno so that was irritating but mainly because they should've told.me months ago instead of making me wait for an referral that wasn't going to happen. Then I'm still on bedrest and irritating stubborn so my pain has only gotten worse. And to top it off, AF found me. Sorry to top be an negative Nancy but I'm so emotional and everything is going wrong. I'm so happy things are progressing for all of u because we've been on this roller-coaster together for so long but I'm feeling selfish. Maybe it's the fear of everyone getting pregnant and I'm afraid I will be the only one left. I feel horrible for feeling like that because we all deserve it but it has been a very emotional day. Regardless what happens I hope.we all remain in contact. Hopefully soon we will all be discussing our pregnancy chronicles lol. I hope my post isn't too much, I might be under the influence of meds lol.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- :hugs: I hope you feel better, physically and emotionally, soon.After all we have all been through, we are all entitled to feel selfish from time to time.

Leetie- I'm glad your appointment went well and you like the new doctor. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- your feelings are very understood. I've had the same thoughts and fears. It always seems like when it rains it pours but I know things will start looking brighter for you soon. 



I called the doctors to let them know we are doing the iui this cycle so they can call in my prescription but I still haven't heard from them. Also my period stopped. It was light yesterday, enough that a needed more than a panty liner but not much more and today there's nothing. So I have to ask about that too. They might want me to wait. But I'll let you guys know when I hear back.


----------



## Leetie13

Heard back, I have to wait and see if my period starts again. If not by Friday I call and let them know. If I don't start by Friday they want a blood pregnancy test to be sure. After that I'm not sure what they will want to do. Stupid body can't even have a period right lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks yall for being understanding. I was really emotional. With that being said, I took a test because my period (or what I thought was a period) is gone and my boobs still feel funny. Look!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160204_122728_resized.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I was so excited, I forgot to repond to you Leetie lol. Definitely wait to make sure it was AF. My "AF" lasted 2 days. Im 18dpo. I am super shocked to see tbat 2nd line. I hope im not imagining it lol. On countdown to pregnancy most people have voted negative :( so now im worried. Hopefully u get answers soon Leetie.


----------



## xanzaba

I don't know, I see a line! Maybe wait 2 days (if you can!) and test again. HCG is supposed to double every 2 days...


----------



## xanzaba

If you invert it on CTP, you can see a bright line, and that's not supposed to happen with evaps!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I agree. And its definitely not gray. It has color. I looked over and over to make sure lol. Yeah I will test again but for now im happy. Ive never seen 2 lines on a hpt of my own.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - !!!!! I'm praying this is it for you!!!!! 


Afm - AF is definitely here. She showed up yesterday afternoon. Now I have to call and see if yesterday should be counted as day 1 and have them call my script in.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, Leetie. I hope that we're all nearing the ends of this crazy journey :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Doctors office called, they said today is day one since I started later in the afternoon yesterday. I start femara 5mg on Sunday. Then on Tuesday the 16th I go in for bloodwork and u/s to see if I have follicles. If I do then I do the trigger shot and go back I think on Thursday for the insemination.

I just hope and pray it goes as planned and I have at least 1 good follicle growing by then.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie!! Praying this is it for you too!! How amazing would it be that all of us are finally pregnant ahhhhh. 

Well heres my dipstrip today. Im going to try to upload both pics. I want honest opinions pleaseee. 1 is the plain test. One with marks to see where i seen the line. Both of those are within the time limit. The last one was at about 20 mins.
Editing. The 1st is in time limit, 2nd at 20 mins, 3rd in time limit. They uploaded funny lol.
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-05_12.26.03_resized.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4









20160205_124356.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3









20160205_121523.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie-glad you're getting underway this cycle!

TTC- I see something on the test within the time limit, and there's a line after the limit. Do you have a non cheapie, maybe to test tomorrow?


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, and TTC- were you taking Fertilaid this cycle?!?


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I see a hint of a line on the time limit tests and I see a line on the 20 min test. Do you have any frer's?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan yes I was on fertilaid. This is my 2nd cycle. 

I'm glad I'm not crazy lol. I thought I seen lines but I'm also convincing myself so I wasn't sure. I'm going to wait a few days and test with frer. I've never gotten even an evap on these dipstrips. I know it's crazy but I've kept them before just to see if they change just to see 2 lines lol. Yes it's an obsession lol. So my other TTC friend sent me an article about dropping 2-3 drops of water on the spot where u drop the pee and if the line is article line it won't come off. U will still see article line. So I did it with yesterday's test last night and the line was still there but I'm not too sure how accurate the article is. Heres the pic.
 



Attached Files:







20160204_194544_resized.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xanzaba

Hi TTC- any more tests?!?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

My test today was definitely negative :( Im really sad but on I go to the next cycle. I'm wondering if it was a chemical or something because the first day it was easily seen, yesterday I had to squint and now today nothing.
 



Attached Files:







20160206_190249_resized.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xanzaba

TTC :hugs: I'm so sorry. It does sound like a chemical pregnancy- one that doesn't survive until the first ultrasound. Ifit is any consolation, you're supposed to be more fertile after a chemical.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan thanks! I sure hope that is true. At leaat I feel like we are on track for that sticky bfp!! 
I got a negative again today. I wish my boobs would go back to normal. I dont want the symptoms if its not a pregnancy lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc :hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie! How are things with you?


----------



## Leetie13

Things are good. I ordered my trigger shot today. Suprisingly I'm not nervous about doing the shot. DH is nervous about giving it to me but I don't think it will be bad at all. Just trying to not stress about my u/s next Tuesday. That will decide when we do the iui and I'm hoping it will be within a couple days of the u/s.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

How exciting! I would be super nervous, I dont like needles! Im calling later today to get into a new gyno here. Hopefully that goes smoothly.


----------



## Peanutorjelly

Just joined currently doing ovulation induction 47 days of injections and finally doing trigger tonight - feeling really nervous


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - did you get an appointment with the new gyno?

Peanut- welcome! Good luck with the trigger shot. Are you just doing timed intercourse or iui?


----------



## Peanutorjelly

We are doing timed intercourse and a bit nervous about the pressure of the whole thing


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Welcome Peanut! Good luck!!
Leetie - not yet. I forgot to call. 

AFM - a dear friend of mine was chatting with me about ttc. So answering her questions I was forced to look over my calendar and thank goodness that I did. My calendar was so off. Somehow the days got mixed up and I thought I O'd on day 22. I was kind of bummed because my first cycle on fertilaid I O'd on cd18. Well after fixing my calendar I realized I O'd on day 16!!!! I was so excited I wasn't even sad about not being pregnant lol. Coming from a 60+ day cycle to a 32 day cycle is amazing. Even with clomid my shortest cycle was 36 days. I wouldn't O until cd20-23. Well that's my good news for the day lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Peanut - how did the trigger go? I definitely understand feeling the pressure of all of this. But having all these ladies to talk to really helps.


Ttc - wow that's great! In always so excited to O before day 18 also. Mine was like yours, the femara has seemed to help with making O earlier.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I'm glad you are O'ing earlier. Every step is a step in the right direction.

Peanut and Leetie- I had a trigger shot the one cycle we did IUI and I remember the worrying was worse than the shot. DH has Type I diabetes so has to give himself shots and he wasn't concerned. I did accuse him of not being delicate enough, but in hindsight I think I was just nervous. Mine didn't take, but I remember being concerned that I O'ed earlier than expected because the doctor misjudged the timing (we didn't go back, and soon after he was fired).


----------



## Leetie13

Xan that's crazy he got fired. I'm nervous about the timing also. I've read conflicting things about how long after the shot to do the iui. One says 24 to 36 hours after and one says around 42 hours is ideal. But I'm going to trust my doctor and hope everything works out.


----------



## xanzaba

Yeah, I would trust the doctor. Mine was an obvious quack. He also said "I'm the lucky guy that gets to inseminate you"! Disgusting :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Im definitely excited! And I agree anything in the right direction is helpful! 

Leetie - when do you go in to check for follicles? Im sure it will go fine. Im afraid of needles so Im not so sure lol. Im sure I would try it if given the chance but still scary!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - wow what a creep. I'm glad I have a woman doctor this time. Was your DH allowed in the room during the iui? 
How are things with you? When's your next doctors appointment? 



Ttc- I go in on Tuesday to check for follicles. I made the mistake of telling them the earlier the better because I thought they didn't open until 8am but my appointment is at 7am and since it's in pittsburgh with traffic and we have to go through tunnels we have to leave around 5am.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, that's early! Good luck, but at least you might miss rush hour.

I have my 12 week (!) scan on Tuesday. They will measure the markers for chromosomal abnormalities and do a blood test as well. I've been worrying a lot about it, but at this point I've just decided what will be will be. I really want it to be over so I can tell my friends and family. I'm actually seeing a good friend from high school this weekend and can't decide if I'll tell her or not. On the one side, I haven't seen her in years and would like to share. On the other side, it would be tough if something went wrong. What do you ladies think?

Sorry if TMI, but I had some garlic Tuesday night and my stomach has not been good ever since. I rush to the toilet about 1 hour after every meal. I think things are calming down now (knock on wood), but it caused a lot of cramping which was scary. I guess it's pretty normal though, a lot of women have it.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - ugh sorry about the stomach issues. My metformin still gives me stomach issues every so often where I'm afraid to be too far from my house.

As far as telling your friend, I completely get why you don't want to tell anyone yet. But on the other hand telling someone would be so exciting plus you can explain to them about your scan and be able to have support no matter the out come. 



Any of you ladies have special plans for Valentines day? I'm not a big fan of the "holiday". I feel like you should celebrate love everyday but DH and I are going to a hotel for a couple nights. Just to get some alone time and we have both been a little stressed with the iui coming up it will be a good distraction.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

Leetie, hope your appointment went well today and you didn't get stuck in bad traffic/snow.

TTC- how are you doing? Are the lines getting darker, or is it too early?

My screening went well today! I am so relieved. The markers are all pointing toward a good outcome, small space behind the neck, lovely big nose, and measuring a week ahead (though it may just be a big baby since I was 11 pounds). Strong heartbeat of 165. It'll be 2 weeks until I get the results of the blood test, but I feel like I can rest a little easier now and just enjoy this pregnancy.

Oh, I really really hope this is the year for us all!


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - That's awesome! So glad everything looks good and you can start to relax. 


Afm - We left home at 5am and it's a good thing we did. The roads were really bad until about halfway there then it was mostly rain. But we got there safe. I got my results and they said I had a follicle on each ovary, one was 15 and the other was 16 which she said is good. But she said my levels were still low and at first she wanted me to go up again tomorrow for more bloodwork but then she remembered I had the trigger shot which will speed things up. So I do my trigger shot tomorrow night then we go in Friday morning for the iui.

So nervous but excited at the same time!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - i hope your time with your friend was nice. I definitely understand your reservation. I'm not sure what I would do. When I got the first positive test or so I thought I told.my 2 best friends so its was hard saying it was a false alarm so I understand but I was busting at the seams lol. 

Leetie - how exciting!!! How soon after the iui will u know if it worked? Fx for you!!! Will they test for anything or just automatically do the iui and see what happens? 

AFM - today is CD16 so I'm hopeful I will O today but I did stop the meds for those few days while I was testing so I'm not sure what to expect. My lines are definitely getting darker and last night I had a glob of cm. I've never had that, I'm guessing it's a ovulation is coming sign. I've had some I thought were globs but it didn't compare to this lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Fx you O soon, the glob sounds like a good sign lol.

I don't think they do anymore testing the day of the iui. I wish they would do another ultrasound so I can see if both follicles continued to grow or not. But that would mean another 300 dollars for an ultrasound. It will be a normal 2 week wait, then I'm assuming I will do a blood pregnancy test.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- sounds good about the EWCM.

Leetie- good luck with everything over the next couple of days. I'm sure it will be a little exciting and a little scary. We're here if you need us!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan



Did the trigger shot last night. It wasn't bad at all. DH was nervous about hurting me and I was nervous about messing it up. But it didn't hurt at all. It was a little stingy after but barely. Tomorrow's the iui!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Ahhhhhh Leetie! Fx for u!! Im glad the shot wasnt so bad, I hate needles!! 

And thanks ladies. My opks are almost positive but the wondfo is much lighter than the dollar tree opk. I thought the wondfo was a better test.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Ttc! That's why I hate opks they are never consistent.


IUI is done!

It was really quick and I only had a tiny bit of cramping which is normal. Dh's "deposit" was really good. Post wash there was 34 million sperm and 98% motility! 

I've had some cramping throughout the day which I'm hoping is ovulation cramps. I start the progesterone tomorrow. I'm really considering not temping after tomorrow.

But I'm so glad it's done, now onto the dreaded 2ww. I guess they don't do blood test. I test at home then if I get a positive they will do betas.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Fx crossed!!! That sounds like really good numbers for DH. Do u know what was causing the infertility for u? I mean was it u, or him, or both? I remember y'all have tried for awhile. U know my memory is horrible but I'm just curious. I feel sure I'm the problem but DF hasn't been checked. We've been doing a lot of BD. I think the positive last cycle gave him hope again too. I stopped the fertilaid when I was testing. So potentially I could've O'd on cd14. Today is CD18 and I had stopped for 4 days. I feel sure my smiley will come tonight. Fx this will be our cycle!!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck Leetie, TTC. Hopefully it's a good sign that you are entering the 2ww together :hugs:


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - it's me, I've been officially diagnosed with pcos. But I don't have cysts on my ovaries. I just don't ovulate every month.

I hope you got your smiley!

Thanks Xan!


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry, I didn't mean ominous, I meant a good omen! 

Leetie- is there a treatment for PCOS? I wonder why your other doctor didn't figure it out.


----------



## Leetie13

The gyno I was last seeing was pretty sure I had it thats why he prescribed the metformin. But he wasn't 100% sure because there isn't a certain test to find out, its just a bunch of symptoms. This new doctor just walked in after looking at my file and said I did have it. It doesn't usually effect your life unless you're trying to get pregnant. There isn't an exact treatment for it just fetility meds. The metformin can help if you're insulin resisitent. Which I'm not sure I am but it could help along with the meds.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie that's interesting. My new dr was the first time anyone had every asked me about PCOS but like u said she said there was no way to know for sure just infertility meds to help. We are officially 2ww buddies! 

Can I just as how much I hate wondfos! It's really no wonder that women use them and still miss their chance. Last night I knew my smiley was coming, my boobs were hurting so I took a wondfo, dollar tree opk and digital. U can clearly see the dollar tree test is positive and the wondfo is negative but I got my smiley! Fx!!
 



Attached Files:







20160220_030639_resized-1.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leetie13

Yay 2ww buddies!!

I've never had much luck with any of them. Never had a smiley, the dollar store ones looked like they wanted to get darker but never really changed. The wondfo were the only ones that consistently got darker but they never turned completely positive either. 

That's a plus side to the trigger shot. It makes you O so there's no real guessing if you're going to.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck ladies!

I have about another week to find out the results of the genetic screening. I have to admit, I'm starting to obsess a bit


----------



## Leetie13

Xan I'm praying your results will be perfect.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - Ive had some up and down months with opks so I couldnt imagine how horrible it must be that it never got positive. I wouldve pulled my hair out lol. 

Xan - ahhhhh Im sure its feeling real now!! I pray everything is good. I know I have asked you before but did you stop the fertilaid after ovulation? Ive tried to find it but dont see it. 

AFM - I cant catch a break. Now I have a tummy bug. I cant hold anything down. Its horrible but I would take it over back pain anyday of the week. 1dpo hahahaha. Time will start to crawl now for all of us!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I kept taking it until AF or a BFP, and if AF came I gave myself a couple of days at the beginning of the month to let it out of my system. That's what I did this last cycle, and it seemed to work :)


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - oh no I'm sorry you got a stomach bug. I've heard there's a bad one going around.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Xan! That's what I will do. 
Leetie - it was terrible. I'm much better today. I seem to have constant nausea tho so it is still lingering lol


----------



## xanzaba

The genetic tests came back normal, and... it's a boy!


----------



## Leetie13

Aaaah!!! Xan congrats!! I'm so happy it came back normal and so excited for you and dh!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - ahhhhhh thats wonderful news!!! Im so happy for you!


----------



## xanzaba

How are you ladies doing? Down to a 1ww!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Im doing ok. Still have sore bbs but that is norn for me after O. And the nausea from my tummy bug is still lingering. Trying not to drive myself crazy symptom spotting lol. Notice any changes Leetie??


----------



## Leetie13

Nothing really to report here. The only thing that's different is my boobs don't hurt. They pretty much always hurt after O but they haven't. Which makes me nervous that I maybe I didn't O but I don't think you can't not O after a trigger shot. So I'm sure I did.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yeah I think the trigger shot makes sure u O. So maybe no sore boobs is a good thing! Fx for us. The 2ww is crawling here. How about u?


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies! 

Xan - congratulations on the news that you are having a boy and he's healthy! That's so wonderful! How many weeks are you now? 

Leetie - how are you feeling? When do you get to test? I'm keeping my fx on the iui for you! 

Ttc - how's your tww going! 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## xanzaba

Hey Lab, great to hear from you. How is little man?

I'm just about 14 weeks, 26 to go. I have to say, it's really exciting to have made it to here without serious issues so far :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi Lab!
Things are ok. Im hoping what I thought was a tummy bug lingering is early signs but trying not to symptom spot so I don't know make myself crazy lol. I'm on 11dpo.

Xan - I'm so glad things are going well, you give me hope!!

Leetie - how is your 2ww going?


----------



## Leetie13

Hey Lab! How's everything going with you and the family?


I'm doing good so far. I'll either test Friday or Saturday probably Saturday.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie are u nervous? Im so nervous. I have high hopes this round. Fx for you dear! AF is due Sunday. Hoping she forgets to find me lol. When is AF due for u?


----------



## Leetie13

Yes I'm very nervous. My sister keeps begging me to test everyday but I hate negatives. 

I'm on progesterone so AF won't come until I stop it. So if the test is negative I will stop the progesterone so she can show.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh ok! Ive been randomly testing because I have a ton of tests lol. Im not sure how the progesterone works. If you get a positive u will stay on the progesterone? You will test Sunday and then go from there? If by chance it didn't work can you do it again immediately? 

AFM - I have my next teeth cleaning session tomorrow. I'm super nervous. I will test in the morning. It will be 13dpo and 13 is my lucky number so let's hope for a bfp!!!


----------



## Leetie13

Yes, if I get a positive I stay on the progesterone I think until 12 weeks. If this cycle doesn't work we can try right away next cycle.

I counted wrong I thought Saturday was 14 dpiui but tomorrow is. So I'm thinking of testing tomorrow. I have cheapies but I want to get some frer's. 


Good luck at your cleaning and fx for lucky 13 dpo!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - we are the exact same dpo, awesome! Fx for you! And thank you, I'm so worried about the dentist ahhhh. 

AFM - I did test. I thought I seen a faint line, VERY faint. So I waited till it dried. I've taken these tests for months and now 2 months in a row I get could be evaps? I've never had even the slightest hint of what could possibly be an evap until last month. And then it got lighter and lighter until it was completely negative even hours and hours later. So hopefully being 3 days before AF that this is this he start of my bfp!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Idk if its going to send!
 



Attached Files:







20160303_095321-1-1_resized.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leetie13

I definitely see it! Praying it's not an evap!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie! Im not getting my hopes up. Waiting to see what tomorrow holds. Are you testing?


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I see it to. Was that the one that disappeared with time?

Fx'ed for today :)


----------



## Leetie13

Tested it was negative.

I'm ok, dh was really bummed and kept saying I still could be. But I'll stop the progesterone if af doesn't show in a few days I'll test again.


Ttc - praying for a good line today!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Leetie :hugs: I hope it's just too early


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks Xan :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - Im sorry. Hopefully it is just early. If you stop the progesterone does that mean you would start AF even if you were pregnant? I know you said you would stay on it for awhile if you were but does it mean that you would start regardless? 
AFM - I tested again and it's still that faint line. But I just noticed brown cm. It's 2 days before AF is due so that's a little strange. Hopefully it's not AF but we will see what happens.


----------



## Leetie13

Brown cm could be a good sign, I hope it is!!


Stopping the progesterone if I'm pregnant doesn't necessarily mean it will cause a miscarriage. There should be enough in my system to sustain anything until I got a positive then I could start it again. But I'm 99% sure I'm not.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, it might take a couple of days to notice a chane- hcg doubles ever 2days at the beginning. Hope brown cm is a good sign, is it unusual for you?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - Im sorry. I still have fx for u. 
Xan - 2 days early definitely new sign for me. I have gotten it before but not that early. 

AFM - I am worried it might be AF coming early or something. I had red tinged brown this AM. I am so nauseous tho. I'm not sure with it being reddish brown if there's still a chance but the nausea is still alive and well lol. Smells and nausea has been very prominent the last week. The last few days I've woken up to instant nausea. This morning by far the most severe. I didn't test. I will see what happens today. I've had a 16 day LP for at least 6 cycles now. Probably between 8-10 cycles actually that it's been 16 days. I started at 12 the first 2-3 months of clomid, then 2-3 were 14. Then 16 days from then on. I was on clomid for 12 cycles and now 3 cycles of fertilaid. The fertilaid is making me O sooner sooo I don't know why it could cause me to have a shorter LP unless it's supposed to be less than 16.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - Im sorry. I still have fx for u. 
Xan - 2 days early definitely new sign for me. I have gotten it before but not that early. 

AFM - I am worried it might be AF coming early or something. I had red tinged brown this AM. I am so nauseous tho. I'm not sure with it being reddish brown if there's still a chance but the nausea is still alive and well lol. Smells and nausea has been very prominent the last week. The last few days I've woken up to instant nausea. This morning by far the most severe. I didn't test. I will see what happens today. I've had a 16 day LP for at least 6 cycles now. Probably between 8-10 cycles actually that it's been 16 days. I started at 12 the first 2-3 months of clomid, then 2-3 were 14. Then 16 days from then on. I was on clomid for 12 cycles and now 3 cycles of fertilaid. The fertilaid is making me O sooner sooo I don't know why it could cause me to have a shorter LP unless it's supposed to be less than 16.


----------



## labgal

Ttc - I definitely saw the line on your test! I hope you are just having implantation bleeding and AF is staying away for you... 

Leetie - I hope you just tested too early and there's no AF for you either. 

Keeping my fingers super crossed for you ladies. 

Xan - how are you feeling? When is your next checkup? 

AFM little mister and I have been sick for 16 days. It's my first experience with a really sick baby and it has been scary. He started with a chest cold and a lot of congestion, then after a week spiked a 103 degree fever with rash all over his body (roseola), not eating or sleeping at all. He's finally on the mend, and I'm hoping he doesn't get sick again for a while, poor guy.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - I really hope it's not af. I have everything crossed and praying she stays away.

Lab - thanks. Aww I'm sorry you guys have been so sick. That's scary he had such a high fever and rash. I hope you guys are on the mend soon.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC, I hope tis is it :)

Lab, I'm sorry little man is so sick, I can't imagine how scary that is.

I'm on Spring break, and boy do I need it! Just started 2nd trimester and nausea is much better, but I'm so tired today. I don't know if it's vacation or pregnancy, or what, but I can barely stand up. I'm starting to get heartburn and cramps, which I'll take over nausea any day! My arm is feeling better and better, almost never hurts unless I do too much.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies!!
Lab - I hate that your little guy has been sick. I hope he stays on the mend. That would be so scary :( 

Xan - I will trade u heartburn for the nausea lol. 

Leetie - how are things? 

AFM - I've had brown all day. There's a lot of pain. The nausea hasn't went away. I'm just waiting to see if it turns red. Searching thru google, brown seems to be something that women do tend to get in early pregnancy. Still not getting my hopes up. I'm just going to wait and see what happens. Tomorrow is my regular AF day so we shall see.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Yay for spring break! I'm glad your arm is better and the nausea. Hopefully the heartburn and cramps don't get bad. One of my nieces had horrible heartburn throughout her entire pregnancy.


Ttc - I've heard about a lot of women having that too. But I understand not getting your hopes up.


Afm - AF is here. I already put in word to the doctors office so just waiting for my prescription to be called in and then onto iui #2.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, I hope this cycle works :) At least you have the right med combo and are on the right track.

It's funny, I used to get nauseous especially when I was hungry, now I get nauseous only when I eat something greasy.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - we are now AF buddies too. She found me this morning too. Fx for you this round!!
Xan - nausea is not fun! I hope it gets better. But at least its only with greasy food.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Thanks! 

Ttc - I'm so sorry AF found you :hugs: at least we will be cycle buddies again.



Afm - I start the femara tomorrow then go in on the 17th for day 12 scan and bloodwork. If it goes like it did last cycle the iui will be on the 20th. The day before my husband's birthday :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie! Having a cycle buddy is fun. Dont feel so alone if that makes sense lol. So the blood work will be good. They do the scan and blood work to see how the follicles are?


----------



## Leetie13

I agree!

Yes the ultrasound is to check for follicles and the blood work is to check the levels and make sure they are high enough.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh ok. So they wont do it if its not high enough? I mean I guess thats a good thing because doesnt all of this come out of pocket?


----------



## Leetie13

Yes it's all out of pocket. The whole thing cost 831 a cycle. That's including the 100 for the trigger shot. The specialist I first started seeing 2 years ago was 2500 a cycle! But we never did iui with them. 

Last time my day 12 bloods were lower than they like to see but since I was doing the trigger shot it was ok because it boost everything.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh wow that's a big price difference. Hopefully this time the levels will be better and you will have a sticky bean. Do you get to make payments or you have to pay everything up front?

AFM Out of curiosity I took a hpt. So the test on the right is from 2 days before AF. The test on the left is yesterday. I am convinced my body keeps trying to make it happen but it doesnt stick. I took the test to see if it would evap to compare. They are the exact same tests. The line tested out to negative like last month. So hopefully since I just had my longest period on the meds and had a lot of gushing and clots thats means Im cleared out and it will happen this cycle.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Heres the pic of the 2.
 



Attached Files:







piZap_1457564683625.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - That's so strange, but like you said hopefully it means it will happen soon.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Definitely! I just hope it means something positive. Thats why I was asking about progesterone, I was curious if that was something I should look into that might help it stick!


----------



## Leetie13

You could definitely ask about it. Progesterone doesn't hurt anything to be on it.


----------



## Fern81

Hi gals, I apologize to just jump in but I have been stalking and saw Ttc's pics.... 
Both those cycles (I honestly think) were chemical pregancies. A line is a line especially when you get clear negatives after AF, with the same brand tests! 
The reproductive specialist I'm seeing now, put me on baby asprin (81mg) throughout the luteal phase because it kept happening to me too, 3 times (light lines but then AF arrives). He tested me for a bunch of blood clotting factors and one turned out to be positive which means that even though fertilisation might occur; as implantation starts happening, minutely small blood clots in the uterine lining stops the embie from getting enough blood supply to properly implant. This then results in a chemical pregancy.
Maybe you can try taking baby asprin in the luteal phase too and see if there is any change? 
I asked him about any side effects of doing this and his reply:
*you might bruise slightly easier
* 81mg asprin will have no anti-inflammatory effects so will not stop pro-implantation prostaglandins from developing (good for implantation!)
* all it does is prevent slight blood clots which could cut off embie blood supply 
* It will not cause or exacerbate stomach ulcers because of the low dose
* it can even be taken throughout the whole cycle 
* ALL his IVF patients are on baby asprin regardless, it increases the odds of a sticky bean that much! But ONLY at that low dose, otherwise the mechanism of action changes.
(Just don't take it if you have a bleeding disorder like haemophilia).

I have been rooting for you all so much esp because I'm also ltttc and I know how hard it is. I have stage 3 endo & endometriomas so that has been my main problem.... I'm going to ttc again now as from April, after having just had surgery and I will be chugging my asprin!

Hope that this advice might benefit some ttc lady somehow. Fx for you ladies xx


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I will ask about it Leetie, thanks!!
Thanks for jumping in Fern!! I will definitely check into that. I am convinced they were both chemical too because of using the exact same tests and they only Sometimes have Evaps and the Sometimes are only before AF so thank you!! I really think my body is trying to make it happen. Fx for you! I was told I had endo when I was just 14 but luckily my first gyno told me she's not sure I did because my lady parts are mobile and I showed no signs of scar tissue. So who knows if I did but if so luckily I am OK now. I was so relieved when I had my tubal test. When my tubes spilled I cried right there on the exam table lol.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I completely second the baby aspirin. After I had that bleeding in my 1st pregnancy, the hematologist put me on aspirin. The worst that can happen is that it does nothing, very little risk. I have had no bleeding so far, might be coincidence, but I refuse to miss a day. You could even start now.

I believe that the fertility supplements really are amazing, and I wouldn't be surprised at all if you are getting the first step right!


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks for that info fern it's very interesting.


Ttc - hopefully with these ladies suggestions you will get your permanent bfp soon!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Xan! 
I hope so Leetie! How are u doing? Is it almost time for the scan??
AFM - Im on 12dpo and I started the aspirin today. My opks are changing already so that makes me happy. But wow the cm is out of control. I mean almost to the point it feels like Ive wet myself lol. Hopefully thats something good too!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - Yay for cm! Fx you O soon and the aspirin helps!!


I had my scan and bloodwork today. My levels were better this time and I had 2 good follicles on my right ovary one was 19 one was 15. Last time I had one on my left and one on my right. But we do the shot tonight then Saturday morning is the iui.


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, exciting Leetie. Good luck!

TTC- hoping that OPK line gets darker :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yayyyy Leetie, I'm not sure what the numbers mean but since it was better than last time it must be good!!
Xan thanks! How are things? 
AFM - the opks are definitely getting darker hopefully it happens soon! I'm so impatient lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Things for me are good. Nausea is officially gone, less tired. But, now I worry that I don't feel "pregnant". So I cherish the occasional headache or weird body sensation. I've been told I'm glowing too, which is always nice to hear.

I had a blood test for spina bifida, a birth defect that is caused by too low folic acid. At the appointment they weighed me, and I have only gained 1 pound. Normal is about 6 pounds. I guess it's okay since I gained 10 pounds with the last pregnancy and didn't lose it before I got pregnant again.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks ttc!


Xan - When will you find out the results? There's a lot if women I follow and even my sister didn't start to gain weight until close to 3rd trimester.


----------



## xanzaba

They said 4-7 days for the spina bifida test. I'm not too nervous about it because I've been taking folic acid forever in prenatals and eat a lot of whole grains.

I've looked a little more into weight gain, and they say depending on your weight you should gain weight more/less slowly. When I got pregnant I was on the borderline of being overweight, so nothing to worry about. I just wish I could feel the baby move (maybe 4 more weeks) because I have no symptoms anymore (besides a huge belly a growing boobs).

Good luck tomorrow Leetie :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yw leetie! GL tomorrow!!
Xan - I think it varies. Im overweight and my gyno had said I should gain no more than 15 lbs but less than 10 would be better. Hope everything is well with the test! 
Im still waiting on a smiley! Hopefully I get it tonight when I test. Df and I both have colds so Bding has been lacking tho :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I'm on cd 15. Last night I wiped a spot of blood, and then again and now today just a speck but enough to notice it. I haven't ovulated yet so I'm confused. :(


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - that's strange. How are your opks looking? Could it be ovulation spotting?



Afm - Yesterday went well. I didn't get any cramping during the iui this time. Last time dh's numbers were 34 million and they want anything over 10 million. This time it was 103 million after wash! Around 1pm I started getting major O cramping. So hopefully everything was timed perfect!


----------



## xanzaba

Wow, leetie. All sounds good. Fx'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - I don't have a clue but it's gone now so I'm waiting to see what happens lol. And yayyyy!! That sounds promising, fx!!!

I took a hpt test just to make sure that wasn't the cause of bleeding but definitely not lol. The test is completely negative even hours later BUT it did reaffirm those tests were positive to begin with and not evaps so there's my silver lining lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- anything happen yet?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Nope nothing lol. I think ive ovulated but I'm so incredibly sick that bding has only happened twice the last week. Anytime I do anything (standing up, bending over, rolling over in bed) I break out into a coughing fit. My throat is so raw from coughing and bding isn't pleasant when u.cant stop.coughing lol. Maybe it was enough and maybe not. How are you doing??


----------



## Leetie13

Aw you poor thing, the sicknesses just won't let you go. Fx it was enough!


I'm good. 6 days past iui, tww is creeping along.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Ive been MIA. DF has been in the hospital. We went to the ER Friday and he got admitted. He was finally released yesterday. He has stomach irritation so bad that it has caused stomach spasms. He's on meds to help with the stomach irritation, stomach pain meds and percocet so hopefully those 3 meds care of the problem. I have no idea where I am in my cycle lol. 

How are things Leetie?
How are you Xan??


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc- I hope df gets to feeling better soon, that's sounds scary. 


I'm still doing good, nothing to report.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie thanks! He is doing ok. I thought I was 8dpo. But my opk is almost positive tonight. I'm so confused, just what I needed after the last few days lol. I took the opk because I'm having ewcm.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, TTC. Sorry to hear DF was so sick! One cycle I started taking OPKs because I ran out of pregnancy tests and they were dark, but I don't know if you can trust them. I was convinced I was pregnant. When do you think you'll test? Fx'ed this is the cycle.

Leetie- I'm rooting for IUI #2!

AFM- Things are good, not too much to report. I am 18 weeks, getting very close to the halfway mark. I'm a little nervous because my first MC was at 18 1/2 weeks and, even though I know that there were so many problems caused by all the bleeding, I'll be happy to be on the other side. 19 weeks will feel better. 20 weeks even more so. I have been starting to feel little kicks (feels like the tiniest muscle spasms) so that is reassuring. But I probably won't be worry free until the little guy is wiggling in my arms.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - ugh I hate confusing cycles! Hopefully it gets sorted out soon.


Xan - happy 18 weeks! Yay for feeling little kicks, that's so exciting! I can't imagine the anxiety level approaching that milestone, but I'm praying for a continued healthy baby and pregnancy.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - yayyyy for 18 weeks!! Everything sounds good, I can understand the worrying tho. Im sure it will all be fine! Did I miss you finding out it was a boy? Or did I forget? Lol. Its been a crazy month!! 

Leetie - its so annoying but it is what it is. When will u test?? 

AFM - Sunday would be what I thought was 14dpo but right now, who knows. Normally, I would test at around that time but IDK. Im just not into it much this month. Everything that has happened and the confusion Im just over March lol.


----------



## Leetie13

I will probably test Saturday.


Hopefully you will get an answer soon so you can either celebrate or move on.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Fx for you!! 
I am sure hoping for answers soon. Always a waiting game lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck Leetie!

TTC- hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Leetie13

Test was negative :(


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Oh no :( im sorry hun! Could it still be too early? 

AFM If I go by my original O date AF would be here tomorrow, but if it was the later almost positive opks then it will be a week from tomorrow. Im still not feeling one way or the other. Im actually not stressing about the confusion. It is what it is.


----------



## xanzaba

:( Sorry Leetie, so frustrating.

TTC- hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Leetie13

Thanks ladies. Af is here. We will be doing another iui this cycle but I need to ask how many they plan to do before moving on.


Ttc - it's good you're not stressing about it. It's hard not to sometimes but it makes life so much better when we just let things go with flow.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Sorry Leetie &#55357;&#56852; hopefully next round will be successful. 
I still dot have answers so just waiting to see what the week holds.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- I'm officially half-way! I had my anatomical scan and bubs is looking good. 2 arms, hands, legs, feet, kidneys. Nice looking brain too :cloud9:

Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thats great news Xan! AF just finished so we are hoping this is our cycle. 
How are you doing Leetie??


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - Happy half-way!! Glad everything look great with baby.

Ttc - praying for this cycle!


Afm - Everything's good. My ultrasound and bloodwork appointment is Friday. I'm hoping my numbers are good like last time and we get to do the iui on Sunday. It's always nicer to travel to Pittsburgh on the weekend.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Leetie!! Praying for u too! Lets hope its our turns!!
So you will do bloodwork on friday and do the iui immediately on Sunday? Or u have to wait till the next Sunday? Sorry you know I have the worst memory on things lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- keeping my fingers crossed for you and the IUI this cycle :)

TTC- I hope you and DF stay healthy this cycle and get some well-timed bd'ing in!


----------



## Leetie13

Right ovary has one follicle that is a 15. The left has one follicle that is a 22. Did the trigger shot tonight and iui is Sunday morning.


----------



## Leetie13

Third iui is done! It went smooth again. I didn't have any pain at all. DH count was 88 million. 

It's been super nice out the last few days so I've been outside getting some sun trying to get some color on my pastey legs and arms lol. Hope you all are well!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Yayyyy! Fx for you Leetie!! Im not sure what the numbers mean but hopefully it means good stuff lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies!

Leetie-how are you doing? I guess you will test this weekend? Fx'ed this is it.

TTC-I hope all is well. Are you still using Fertilaid? Is it helping shorten your cycles?

AFM- 22 weeks, and bubs is kicking up a storm, especially in the afternoon/early evening. It's nice to have that reassurance on a daily basis. Besides that, not too much to report. First trimester is over with all of the nausea, and 3rd trimester is still weeks away, so I'm not humungous yet.

My mom and I have been butting heads lately- I told her that we are going to try to be careful not to have too strong gender stereotypes, and she has been pushing my buttons ever since. It's so frustrating to have her not respect any of our wishes, but then she goes and throws temper tantrums and it's even worse. I feel bad because my dad is stuck in the middle, and she's making him miserable too.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - yayyyy for no more nausea! I am taking the fertilaid but unfortunately this cycle I am not on day 20 and should get my smiley today. I've had so much going on I honestly haven't been taking them regularly so I'm sure that plays a role in it. As for the gender stereotypes, I'm so confused at all this. I believe in letting people live their truth but I don't understand why this bathroom thing is necessary. I'm not a parent so I can't say for sure how I would feel but I just think if there was a man in the bathroom with her I would come unglued. I mean I know I'm gonna be a crazy worry wart parent so that may be why I feel that way too. I guess I'm just confused about they don't want us to push our way of life on them so why push theirs on us. Why not make another bathroom. Many places have bathrooms where men and women both use. But then again I think if a man were dressed as a woman and walked into the bathroom with me I probably wouldn't even notice it but it has more to do with own I will feel when it involves my child. Is that how y'all are bumping heads? Regardless, whether she feels the same as u she needs to respect your wishes. U are the parent not her. I would definitely keep your foot planted on things being your way. If not, life will be miserable and u will have regrets.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan- it's impossible to make everyone happy on all decisions but all you have to remember in the end this is you and your husbands child and your decisions are all that matter. I'm sorry your mom us giving you such a hard time about it. I wonder why it matters so much to her?


Ttc - I'm sure skipping some days is throwing it off but fx you get a smiley soon and you and dh are both up for some baby dancing :)


Afm - Everything's good, I will be testing Sunday. We have some major family changes going on. My sister that lives in Colorado and her family want to move to PA and are going to be staying with us. Our house has a downstairs apartment but we need to renovate it so they can stay down there. But we thought we had until August and she called and said her landlord wants them out by June 1st or to sign another years lease. So we've been a little stressed with all that but I'm sure it will all work out. It always does.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie- I'm sure it's stressful, but in the end it will be nice to have family around.

TTC- the main problem I'm having with my mom is that everything she says is "Well, you're having a boy, so you have to get this color furniture!" or "I'm going to dress him up like a baseball player and buy him a train set!". Everything about my niece is ballerina costumes and disney princesses. If I say anything my mom says "Don't you want to have a real boy?" or "Are you going to make him wear pink dresses?"

My mother-in-law, on the other hand, who comes from a much more traditional background, just bought my nephew a doll because he really wanted one. Well, at least he'll have one down-to-earth grandma!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - you are right, Im sure it will all work out!! Good luck on Sunday!!!

Xan - ohhhhhh see that part I can understand. I thought she was trying to talk about later down the road. I love that your in laws did that. I was in the nail salon and a little boy was getting his toes painted like his sister. He was only 3 but they finally gave in and allowed him. He was so excited, my heart melted. As u can tell Im up to my eyeballs with the bathroom chats ugh.


----------



## Leetie13

Test was negative. We're not doing an iui this cycle. I have a consultation with my doctor on the 13th to see where we go from here.


Xan - my sister has always let my nephew play with dolls and when he picks out prizes at school (he's 5) she let's him pick wands and necklaces. And my other nephew when I used to watch him he would watch me do my makeup and would want some on. I gave him an empty compact with a sponge and he loved it. All day long he would stop and pretend to put some on his face. 

I don't believe that giving a boy "girl things" or giving a girl "boy things" has any effect on who they grow up to be. A lot of my husband's family (who I'm closest to) is very gender specific also.


Ttc - that is so cute!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Leetie :hugs: We didn't have any luck with IUI either, not sure why. But I was warned in advance that it only slightly increases your odds.

Have you considered using Fertility Blend? DH and I both took it all 3 times I got pregnant. I have to say, I didn't really think it was possible and had almost given up hope. It was our last shot before trying something more drastic. Actually, I had my BFP just days before I was supposed to start a second round of IUI with drugs with a new doctor. We were going to give it 3 tries and then move onto IVF.

Thank you ladies for letting me rant about my mother. We had lunch today and everything was fine! I guess we both just needed a little space. 

This pregnancy so far has been pretty unexceptional, in a good way. No issues with genetic problems or bleeding. I am almost 23 weeks pregnant, and I can't believe it, but I'm thinking that I might want to have a second one. :wacko: Of course, my age is getting to be an issue, so we would probably try again not too long after this little guy arrives. I know that I should just concentrate on having one happy, healthy little baby, but actually DH and I were both thinking the same thing and we talked about it briefly yesterday before deciding to stop thinking about it again.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Im so sorry Leetie!! Another friend just said her iui didnt work either. Do u think u might try the pills Xan and I take/took? Im not sure if its helping but i dont think it would make it worse. Hopefully u get positive news with the dr. Heres to hoping we both get there one day soon.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - I'm so glad your pregnancy has gone so well, and I pray it continues that way. I don't think it's ever wrong or too early to talk about having another one :)


I've thought about taking those but I'm not allowed to take them with fertility medication. If our next step is ivf it will probably be a while before we do it because we would have to figure out financing. So maybe I'll try them if we're on a "break".


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie oh ok. When will u find out what the next step is? I can only imagine how expensive IVF is. I forget do u work? Im asking because I dont so I know IVF is totally out of the question until I finish my Master's. 

I have to admit, Im dreading today. Mother's day is so incredibly hard. I tried to get DFs mom a mothers day card but instead I stood there crying. I had to just walk away. And as if its not bad enough, a week from tomorrow we find out if my daddy has cancer. He had a tumor removed and he has some in his bladder so that has gotten me emotional too. I just want to sleep today and this week away so I dont have to feel anything. A few pairs would be great. I hope you ladies are doing great!!


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - :hugs: I'll say a prayer for your dad's test results. 

No I don't work. The only way we can do ivf is if we can get it financed. My appointment is on the 13th.

Mothers day is a hard day. I was really dreading church because they usually do a big speech about all kinds of mothers and it makes me super emotional. But today was actually good and I got through it without any tears.

Happy mothers day to all you ladies. We are all mothers in one way or another.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- first off, big :hugs: to us all.

TTC- I'm sending off the warmest wishes to your dad. I hope all goes well.

This journey is crazy, and mother's day is one of those tough ones. We came down to visit my parents and they kept saying happy mother's day. But I still have a wall around my heart, hoping to survive whatever comes. After having 2 later losses (both second trimester, which isn't supposed to happen) I wanted the attention on my mom for mother's day. I am officially 5 months and look it, and that is also hard as strangers, who know nothing of my journey, feel they can touch my belly and tell me how wonderful it is. But we will all get through it, and I hope we all have our happy stories to make it all worth while in the end :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thank you ladies!! I was mistaken, my daddy doesn't get results till next Monday. Patience is not a virtue for me lol. But today they took the catheter out and he was able to pee on his own. We weren't sure if he would be able to so I just sat and cried and then cried some more haha. I'm on 11dpo now. Again waiting is not my strong suit lol. 

Leetie I hope u get good news on the 13th. Friday the 13th has always been good luck for me, so hopefully for you too. 

Xan - I can't even imagine a loss but being that far along would be very sad and heartbreaking. I pray everything continues to go well but until LO is here I don't blame u for being guarded.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- Just popping by to see how everyone is doing. 

TTC- Think about you and your dad today. :hugs:

Leetie, did you end up doing another round of IUI? 

I pulled a muscle on Wednesday and I'm just starting to feel better. It's pretty typical in pregnancy, but it was pretty scary- anytime something hurts in pregnancy it's scary. Fortunately the midwife calmed me down, and by Saturday I was feeling mostly better. Today is the first day I don't notice any pain.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - thinking about you and your family today.

Xan - that sounds scary but I'm glad you're feeling better.


We didn't do an iui this cycle. We had our follow up consult with our doctor on friday. She gave us the option of doing iui with injectable meds or moving onto ivf. A injectable cycle is a few grand for one cycle and it doesn't increase your chances that much more than a regular iui. So we decided to just go straight to ivf. The cost is $12,200 without meds. Meds can be between 3 and 5 thousands dollars. We applied for a personal loan through a bank they work with but we're not getting our hopes up that we will be approved. And I have a place to apply to get help with paying for the meds. If we don't get the loan we are going to look into other ways. So depending on that it could be soon or it could be a good while before we can actually do it. But in the meantime we will keep "practicing" :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - Ouch! That doesnt sound like much fun. I'm glad it's getting better tho. 
Leetie- hopefully the loan goes thru for y'all but have from practicing tho lol. 

AFM - I haven't been around much. Mainly because the baby stuff has been the least of my concerns. I just got finished with AF so hopefully I get more on track. I don't feel much like going back to read so idk what I've shared but after to help catheter came out my daddy was able to her pee. He went back to together Dr Monday for results of his biopsies. He has bladder cancer. They are waiting on a surgery date in which they will suck the cancer out and recheck in 4-6 weeks to see if they got it all, and to see if its coming back. So again a lot if waiting. Ive been out of it. Im not pleasant to be around. Out of the blue raging breakdowns happen often. I probably wont be around much because like I said, the baby stuff means so little right now. Its the least of my concerns. I will have you ladies in my thoughts tho.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - completely understandable. I'll be praying for you and your family. My father in law had bladder cancer and they actually treated it by injecting him with TB. But it worked and he hasn't had any bladder issues since.



We didn't get the loan :( we figured that would happen but we had to try. So we're going to look into some other things but like I said it could take a while.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I am so sorry to hear about your dad. My dad had bladder cancer 2 years ago and he hasn't had a relapse. It's scary, but modern medicine is really good, and if they caught it early it has a good recovery rate.

I will keep you and him in my thoughts.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! I really apreciate the kind words. Ive been in a really bad place mentally since Monday but Im getting better by the day. I still cant keep food down and have kost 5lbs since Tuesday but other than that Im hanging in there. His surgery is on the 31st. Then 4-6 weeks later they will recheck and go from there. I have only shared with a select few so thank you. 

Leetie - Im sorry. Im sure that was tough news but just pray about it. Im trying to find comfort in everything happens for a reason. So the silver lining for u may be that its going to happen without having to be in so much debt. Are u thinking of trying the fertilaid or no?


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I wanted to stop in and wish your dad all the best for today. I know what you're going through, and probably life won't start back up again until he's out and safe and sound, and you can see him and talk to him.

Leetie- I'm sorry the loan didn't go through. It's so frustrating that this is so expensive and uncertain. I just read the Facebook post that is going viral from Dan Majesky and I cried like a baby. First, I laughed, then cried, then laughed again. You might want to check it out (or not if it's too raw), but for me reading that others are going through and have gone through is very touching.

I am officially 27 weeks, on the border of 3rd trimester, and 6 months tomorrow! Little Liam David is kicking a lot now, and each kick is very reassuring. DH can even see kicks from across the room! We have ordered the furniture and stroller and it really feels like the final countdown. I read that even if the baby was born now, there is a 90% chance that he would survive, and I am clinging to those numbers. Of course, we want him to stay comfy for a bit longer (10 weeks until full term).


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - praying for your dad and family.

Xan - Thanks I'll have to look that up. Wow 27 weeks only 10 more until full term! That's crazy! Liam David is a great name and it sounds fun to have all those crazy kicks. Good luck with all the shopping and you guys are always in my prayers for a safe and healthy baby and pregnancy.



Afm - We have been busy and my sister, husband, 2 boys and 2 big dogs are moving in with us at the end of June. We are actually going out to Colorado to help move then back. It's stressful but I'm so excited to have them here and to have the boys living with us is an extra bonus.


----------



## xanzaba

Leetie, you are very sweet and I hope you have a chance to enjoy your trip. I'm sure your sister will really appreciate having you around, and seeing your nephews grow up will be fun.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies!! I have been completely MIA but have thought about you ladies. 
Xan - what a great name!! One of my distant cousins has a son named Liam. I'm glad to hear everything is going well. I hope LO stays in the oven a little while longer!!

Leetie - that sounds like so much fun!! Not sure if I could handle it because eventually I get annoyed and it doesn't work out well lol. I'm sure it will help u keep your mind off things. I hope everything goes smoothly. 

AFM - my daddy had his surgery where they scraped out the cancer. They gave him localized chemo inserted directly into the bladder. Next week we will see if the biopsies show whether the cancer got into the bladder walls. We are hoping it hasn't progressed that far. If not, he will have 6 weeks of injections of chemo. But if it has gotten into the walls then he after the chemo they will take some of his intestine and create him a new bladder and remove the other one. I had all my wisdom teeth removed last week. It was horrible. That pain is ridiculous. I had decided I wasn't going to take pain pills because ovulation was going to be happening soon. HA! Pain meds were a must. The inside of my cheeks were bruised and my gums too. The reason for that was because my mouth is small (of course many that known me made jokes about there being no way I have a small mouth but to my defense, I'm redheaded I have to have a sharp tongue lol) so the cause of some of my pain was the teeth were far back so that made them.hard to get to. I ate so much mashed potatoes and ice cream I won't need anymore for a long time lol. As for the ttc stuff, I have no clue how many dpo I am. We dtd once right at ovulation so we shall see if that was enough. I'm still dealing with some mouth pain so even once was a struggle lol.


----------



## Leetie13

Ttc - keeping your dad in my prayers. I hope your mouth heals soon. I only have 1 wisdom tooth and it doesn't seem to give me problems but I've known many people to go through that. Fx for no dry sockets.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - thanks!! How are u?? How is having a house full working out??
Xan - I hope things are well!!

AFM - I have some great news and some news we will have to see how it turns out lol. So my daddy got his results and the cancer had not gotten into the walls. So now he has 6 weeks of chemo injections and then they will retest to see how it looks. The iffy news is from my calculations I think I'm 3 days late but I got a negative test yesterday and my opks are getting darker I'm not sure what's going on. But I was thinking about it. Today is my birthday! Today makes 3 years we've been trying. We started on my 33rd birthday. And I'm 3 days late so hopefully all those 3s are a good sign lol. If either of you are into numerology 333 means God is answering your prayers. So all I can do is hope and pray and wait for answers ugh. A birthday bfp would be amazing!!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I'm so glad your dad is going to be okay and that they caught it early. Good luck- I hope you get a BFP soon!

Leetie- hope you are doing well. When do you leave for Colorado?

AFM- next week I will be 30 weeks. It's hard to believe that I've come this far. I had an ultrasound last week and he was already measuring at 3 1/2 pounds, so he's going to be a large boy! At 32 weeks if you go into labor they let you have the baby without interference, though I'm hoping to go at least until full term (37 weeks).


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - so exciting!! Glad things are good. 

AFM - Still a negative. Ugh. Limbo is no fun. I was really hoping for a bfp for my birthday!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, sorry missed that it was your birthday. Happy Birthday :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

It's ok! Thanks Zan!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I'm so frustrated. My opks are almost positive and I have ewcm that keeps me thinking AF is here. It can't be ovulation. I'm on cd35.
 



Attached Files:







tmp_26511-Resized_20160619_1342111299520289.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I am severely "leaking" so I just took a digital opk and it's positive. I dont know how the heck am I getting a smiley this late. I'm so confused ugh.


----------



## xanzaba

I don't know, but I think it might see a line on that HPT. I don't want to raise hopes if I'm just imagining it, though.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I have really sad news to share. I'm not sure if you ladies remember when I first started this journey we had roommates and their 2 girls lived with us. Yesterday the mother was found dead after an overdose. I'm so lost for words and it just makes me angry that those types of women get the chance to be mothers and they throw it away. It's been a rough night and day. It really makes this journey seem never ending. 
In other news, I counted the positive smiley as my O. So af should be coming soon if it's going to come. I can only hope to be pregnant. It's been a tragic month. I need good news!!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, TTC :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. That must bring up so many conflicting emotions.

I hope that you get your BFP this cycle and that there is a silver lining to this month.

AFM- I'm chugging along. 31 weeks now, only 9 to go. But sometimes it feels like "What, I still have 9 weeks to go?!?" Generally I feel good, but some things make me so sore. Sleeping has been rough, I wake up with achy hips. Swimming is great, but I have to be careful that I don't strain muscles. I had an ultrasound 3 weeks ago and baby was measuring big- I have another one next week Thursday. I'm scared to see how big he's getting :)


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Definitely conflicting emotions. So glad to see everything is going good. Hopefully the next 9 weeks fly by. 
I was 6days before AF and had what is probably considered an evap line. It was taken after the time but it was so dark that I was questioning if I didn't notice it sooner. I mean it was incredibly dark and definite color. The pic doesnt even do justice to how dark it really was. I will try to upload the pic. But I'm now 2 days before AF and having some lower tummy cramping so now I'm not sure of that is good or if AF is coming. :(
 



Attached Files:







tmp_12878-Resized_20160629_2338411494967076.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Well that hope was short-lived lol. My visitor is here 2 days early. And the pain is almost unbearable. We had went out and I noticed the pains were getting more severe as the time went by. And poof the visitor is here. I have to stop testing until I'm late. The Rollercoaster really sucks.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan - 31 weeks! That's crazy! I'm glad to hear everything is still going great and little guy is growing plump.


Ttc - I'm so sorry about those girls mother. It's so sad and tragic that it's all too common. I'm flat you're dad's cancer isn't in the walls and praying all is well after his chemo. A friend of mine who is only 23 just got diagnosed with ovarian cancer and had her ovary and tube out and is going to be starting chemo soon.


Afm - We've been back from Colorado for almost 2 weeks. It's a bit chaotic with a 5 year old a 1 year old and 2 more dogs in the house but I love it. Everyone seems to be adjusting fine. 

I thought I had O'd a couple weeks ago because I had major CM but then about a week later AF showed out of nowhere. I'm glad we are on a "break" right now because the thought of having to drive to pittsburgh constantly and spending money there would be too stressful. So we are just enjoying the family.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Leetie- good to hear from you! Glad you're enjoying family time.

TTC- my dad just had a bi-annual check-up for his bladder cancer, and everything came back clean! Yay for our dads.

I had a scan yesterday and the baby is measuring off the charts. They estimate he is 5 lbs, 11 oz already and I'm only 32 weeks. We finally got a picture of his face too. He has his dad's lips and nose. I might be biased, but I think he's too cute!
 



Attached Files:







Liam.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie - that sounds overwhelming and amazing at the same time. I like chaotic from time to time but then I like quiet and relaxed. I'm glad you are enjoying it and not worrying with TTC has probably calmed your nerves.
Xan - awwwww!!! I love it. He's gonna be a big baby lol. I think I've seen them say the last month u pack on the lbs. You might have a 2 yr old hahahaha. I kid I kid. I am so happy you've made it to this point, it gives me hope!!!

AFM - my bestie's daughter (I call her my niece) had her baby. She's 15 so it's a little bittersweet but he's such a cutie pie. 7lbs 5.5oz 20in long and a full head of hair. We got our pills in the mail yesterday. This cycle I'm taking fertilaid and ovaboost with is supposed to help egg quality for women over 30. Here's to hoping it helps. I think I've shared that my DF is black and I'm white so the events over these last few days have really put fear into us. Our children will be mixed so I'm scared for children I don't even have yet. And then the innocent police officers. My heart hurts and it's so heavy. Makes me so sad for the world we live in.


----------



## xanzaba

Yep- they think he might be 9-10 pounds! I see in 4 weeks how he's grown, but it looks like they might have to do a c-section.

TTC- I can't imagine. I really believe most cops are good and follow the rules, but it just takes one run in with a bad cop. And the odds that you have a bad run-in are multiplied if you're black. I never worried about it when I lived in Boston. There was a program where the cops walked around the neighborhoods and met with people in the community. The idea is that it's harder to shoot somebody that when you know them as people. It started after 3 boys were shot in the late 70s and people were outraged by the deaths. I really noticed a difference with cops when we moved around the country, though. 

Having a boy instead of a girl I'm worried, and I'm going to teach him to be _very_ respectful towards cops. I know a PhD from Harvard, really nice guy who is from the Netherlands. In the Netherlands they are very, very direct and it made a cop in Atlanta very upset and he almost got arrested after a traffic stop! The cop thought he was undermining his authority...


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies! Major :hugs: to you all! I've been keeping up but rarely have time to respond, but I miss you guys! 

Xan - he looks beautiful  you're getting there! My son was 9 lb when he was born, and I'm very small. No one can believe I pushed him out, hehe. You can do it! Are you going to try for natural or are you going to have an epi?

Leetie - it's good to take a break and relax and not worry about spending money. It will happen for you! Who knows, maybe you'll get surprised! 

Ttc - I hope the pills help! Are you guys thinking about doing iui? I too feel terrible for recent events, but hopefully it is something that will end up bringing people together rather than dividing.


----------



## xanzaba

Lab! Great to hear from you :) How's little man? He must be 1 1/2 by now? Wow, I don't think I realized your little guy was 9 pounds.

I'm definitely not going natural, though I understand why people do. It'll either be c-section or I'll have an epi. In addition to being a big baby, he has a huge head. I'm going for another scan in 3 weeks to confirm, but at every scan he has been at least in the 95th percentile. My doctor confirmed Tuesday that he will either be induced at 39 weeks or she'll do a c-section. That means I only have 6 weeks to go- eek!


----------



## Leetie13

Lab it's great to hear from you hope you guys are doing well.


Ttc - Fx and praying the pills help. 

Xan - I know those scans can be way off sometime with weight but it sounds like you have a good doctor with a plan either way. 

I'm with you I get why someone wouldn't want an epidural but I'm the complete opposite I would want any all drug interventions lol


Afm - Still good. Been busy but this heat the past couple weeks makes it hard to let the kids outside to play. We don't have a pool but even to go play in the sprinkler or slip n slide we have to wait until evening. We went to lake Erie Saturday and we all came back with sunburns and there was an e coli warning for the water so we were nervous letting the kids play for too long. But we all had fun in the sand under a tent. I'm hoping it starts to cool off a little soon so we can go to the zoo and maybe kennywood.


----------



## labgal

Good call on the epidural  I went into it thinking I would be all primal and natural. I quickly decided to f that. ;-) . So excited for your little man to come! How are you feeling? 

Leetie - you didn't get sick, did you? We'll probably be shoveling snow before you know it! 

Little man just turned a year and a half. He's huge. Everyone thinks he is 3 years old. He loves to talk, "no" is a big thing for him right now, along with "water" and "helmet" ...he loves his dad's motorcycle and tries to put the little girls at daycare on the back of the tricycle while he makes vrmmm sounds. Im in trouble already! Our sleep is just finally starting to get a little better. I still feel like I need a long nap most days, unfortunately bringing a sleeping bag to work is frowned upon.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh boy, Lab. You _are_ in trouble!

I'm feeling pretty good except for the occasional feeling too hot or achiness. I thought it would be a lot worse being this pregnant over the summer.

Leetie, TTC- how are you ladies


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - Oh my stars!!! 9-10lbs, good luck lol. I agree. It really bothers me that cops as well as black people say don't judge them by one bad apple yet they both do it often. I've stayed away from reading the stuff. I realize I can't hide from it but it is just so heartbreaking. I definitely understand the feelings about having a boy. Just scary.

Lab!!!!! Hi!!! We haven't thought about iui. Honestly ttc has been on the back burner, just so much happening. Hoping we continue to take the pills and it happened with no effort lol. I agree! Fortunately with these incidents it brings people together. I cant remember where, I think Atlanta but crips and bloods joined together for a march. Some people don't realize how powerful that was. I can only hope for a brighter future for all of our children. 

Leetie- hi hun!!! I hate the heat. Being a redhead, I burn entirely too easy. I love WA weather. It's been in the 70s and low 80s here. But we don't have central heat and a/c so we survive with fans lol. 

AFM - like I said TTC is kinda on the back burner. Just guessing I thought AF was due yesterday or today but she hasn't reared her ugly head. I am having ewcm so I don't know what's happening. Hopefully she stays away and by some God favored miracle we are pregnant now. I will update once I know lol.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- good luck! I hope everything is well with your dad.

I had my last ultrasound at 36 weeks yesterday- baby is measuring 8 lbs already! Next week he'll be at term, and he's coming one way or the other at 39 weeks. If he went to term he would be at 10 lbs, and that is the cut-off for needing a c-section. It would kill me if he dislocated a shoulder or something during birth.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

So exciting!! Time has flew by it seems. Probably not for u. I think I've told you before but your story really gives me hope. I can't wait to see LO has arrived!!


----------



## xanzaba

Aw, thanks TTC. I'm still a little shocked that I've made it this far, and I am sure that if it happened for me it can happen for anyone. We had literally been trying, pretty much non-stop, for exactly 4 years (we first tried on a Thanksgiving trip in 2011, and the first day of my last period was Thanksgiving 2015), the number of times DH and I discussed our life without kids and how it would be fine, all the heartache and the wasted pee sticks...

It's so frustrating that it happens for some people so easily and they take it for granted. But I just know that those of us who have struggled are that much more blessed when it does happen. I'm lucky that DH never blamed me or put more burden on me, and having a loving person by your side is priceless. They don't say it as much, but it takes a toll on them too.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - u really brought tears to my eyes. It does take a toll on them and I never realized that until DF told me just the other day. I get so frustrated that I forget that we are both going thru this. I pray that our time will come soon.

AFM - It's a whole long story but I thought I had ovulated by Jul 22nd. Sore boobs dark opk and everything. So I'm thinking AF is late and this could be our chance. Then I got a few questionable HPTS. But then the heartbreak happened last night when out of curiosity I did an OPK and got a smiley. I know they can be used as a hpt but shouldn't the regular hpt be positive by the time the OPK is positive?? We dtd just in case but if I'm just now ovulating I'm on cd40. I've been taking the meds so it doesn't make sense. Idk I'm sure it will all make sense eventually lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Here are a few of the 50 tests I've taken lol
 



Attached Files:







tmp_5636-Resized_20160811_132456-1935897715.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5









tmp_5636-Resized_20160811_132002-722370642.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- good luck, it's really hard to say. I hope you get some answers soon, and if you ovulated later than usual I hope you caught that egg. I remember having some convincing HPTs right before my BFP- maybe something about the pills? But in the end I'm sure the pills helped with the BFP, so worth it in the end. It was really frustrating though...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - thanks!! U took fertilblend right? I'm curious because I'm on fertilaid. I'm wondering if they are different or not. I think we discussed it before tho.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- yes, I took Fertility Blend. The secretary at DH's office swore by it. She worked at the company and heard so many success stories. I was really skeptical, but we were about to go in for another few rounds of IUI so I thought "What the heck!". All 3 times I got pregnant I was on Fertility Blend. I'm not sure if there are differences between the brands, but I guess Fertility Blend uses some plants that grow in Hawaii (that's where the lady who told us about it was from) and that are trademarked.

Any updates on the OPK/HPT front?

So, I had some exciting news today! I went in for my 38 week appointment (eek!) and on the way in saw the most amazing rainbow I've ever seen. You could clearly see each color. I thought "My rainbow baby is coming!". The doctor confirmed I went from completely closed to 1 cm dilated since last week, and baby is fully engaged. I am booked at the hospital for next Thursday, August 25th and they will induce me if things don't progress naturally. Of course, he could always arrive earlier...


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

We are going to try that this cycle. I'm guessing the smiley was my O. Who knows. I'm sooooo happy for u, I actually teared up. I can't wait to see LO made it safe!! 

AFM - the hits just keep coming. My daddy's mom passed away the 13th. I'm trying so hard to cope but life just isn't giving me a break. God has a plan so I'm just rolling with the punches. If my smiley was my O I am 6dpo. So again I just wait ugh.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! It's been far too long since I've logged in.

Xan - I'm so happy to see your rainbow baby is almost here! How are you feeling? Just a couple more sleeps and you'll be induced if he's not here already :)

TTC - I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother passing, you're handling all the punches thrown at you so well :hugs: I hope this tww has promising news!

Labgal - I can't believe your little one is a year and a half! Mine is 20 months, I can't believe how fast time as flown. 

Leetie - Sounds like a great trip, beside the ecoli warning - I hope no one got sick!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- great to hear from you. I can't believe your daughter is 20 months already! Yep, definitely counting down nights and painful sleeps as well as maternity outfits I have to put together. I will be induced on Thursday (25th) if bubs doesn't get going on his own.

TTC- wondering how your tww is going.

Leetie- I hope all is well and that you are enjoying the last days of summer with family.

I will update probably Friday or so. The plan is to go in at 8 pm on Thursday, and I guess they expect the baby will be born Friday morning if all goes to plan.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks Dragonfly! So nice to get an update. I hope mommyhood is treating u well. 
Xan ahhhhhhh it's getting real!!! I can't wait to see the update. 
Leetie - I hope everything is going well. 

AFM - I am 11dpo but I have ewcm so who knows!! Just going with whatever happens lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I hope your induction went smoothly today and praying for a easy birth <3 Looking forward to when you have time to update.

TTC - Thank you! We are gearing up for the realm of potty training, yikes!!:wacko: How are you doing? Are you 13dpo now?

afm - I found out on Monday we are expected our second, however my hcg levels are low and not doubling, and I've started to spot going between brown and red so things are not looking promising.:cry::cry:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- I hope things have improved!! I can't imagine what you are going thru. 
Xan - I hope everything went great!! Can't wait to hear from u.

AFM - I'm at least 2-3 days late for AF but if I go by my new 14day lp then I'm 4-5 days late. My tests are getting darker. Some were questionable but I would think they should be getting darker by now. Today is DFs birthday. We began trying 3 years ago on my 33rd birthday and today is his 33rd birthday so I was really praying for a confirmation of pregnancy to give him the happy news today. It didn't work out that way. Praying I implanted late and that's why still no BFP.


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- I'm sorry to hear about fading lines, but it's awesome that things took and a good omen!

TTC- argh, you've had so much drama! I'm hoping the dates are off and this is just a shy BFP :hugs:

Leetie- I'm hoping everything is okay

AFM- Liam was born Friday at 10:10pm, 22 inches long and 9 pounds, 5 ounces. We are all doing well, but I had a small clot in my lungs so we are all still in the hospital. It was scary, but I'm in good hands with my doctor. I will update more later but I'm thinking of you ladies and wishing all the best.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - I'm so happy to hear things went well with Liam and so glad they were able to take care of the clot. That must have been scary!! And thanks! I'm just going with it and seeing what happens lol. That's life!!


----------



## labgal

Congrats Xan! So happy for you guys! I hope everything has worked out okay with the clot. Looking forward to hearing from you!

Dragonfly, you had spotting last pregnancy? Are you doing okay? 

Ttc how are things on your end? 

Thinking of Leetie too! Hugs!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi Lab! I'm doing ok. I'm 5-7 days late. I keep thinking AF found me but it's just CM. All my tests are negative but I am 100% positive of my O day because of the smiley. So for now I'm just waiting to see what happens. It's frustrating tho but nothing I can do. Hope all is well with you and LO.


----------



## Leetie13

Xan Congrats!!! I'm so happy your rainbow baby is here! Hope you guys are getting adjusted.

Dragonfly it's so good to hear from you. Wow potty training already! Good luck! And I'm so sorry about your levels not rising :hugs:

Ttc so sorry about your grandmother's passing. I hope you and your family are doing ok.


Afm - Nothing new really. My nephew started kindergarten last week. It was really fun to walk him to the bus stop on his first day, so far he loves it.

As for the ttc stuff. Still on a "break". I had some brown spotting for a week. Only one day I had to wear a pad but it still wasn't a lot. So I'm just waiting to see if I will start, start soon or what.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - Welcome Liam! So glad you're all doing well, how scary about the clot. Thinking of you and all those baby snuggles :hugs:

TTC - I'm sorry that you're still hitting negatives, that you're late sounds promising with lots of cm. 

Lab - Thank you lab, it didn't go well.

Leetie - How sweet you walk your nephew to the bus stop. Always wishing you the best hun :hugs:

AFM - On Saturday I was advised to go the ER because of how much I was bleeding, and confirmed I was miscarrying. My OB is following my bloodwork until I'm back down to 0.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Leetie hiiiiiiii!! Thank you and so glad to hear everything is good. Hope you get an answer soon. Limbo is the worst feeling.
Dragonfly - I am so sorry you are experiencing that!! I pray that just means you are getting prepared for the next time. 

AFM - another day and no AF. I'm 7-9 days late. I say that range because I was at 1 point at 16LP but lately it has been. 14LP. So I'm guessing 9 days late but with my body who knows lol. TMI but I'm having sticky white cm and ewcm. So I'm just trucking along taking a multitude of tests LOL.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you TTC, DH is ready to try again but I feel nervous. I want another, just nervous. 

I'm sorry you're still in limbo. The cm is a good thing, praying you get a bfp soon. What kind of tests are you using?


----------



## Walbra

Good luck. I don't think this is a silly post. I am pregnant after a long try of 6 months and i am very excited too. I know how you would be feeling right now.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly- I can definitely understand being nervous. I don't remember how the post started, did u use any interventions or it just happened with LO?? 

Wal - congrats!

AFM - 8-10 days late. I was out shopping all day, I was sure my visitor was here but nope just more CM. I've used every test imaginable! FRER, walmart cheapie, dipstrip Internet cheaper, veriquik, assured (both dollar tree brands) all negative. I'm just so confused. My boobs hurt and the cm is in abundance to where it's on my panties. I've read that women with PCOS take much longer to test positive so maybe that's a problem. Who knows. This cycle is the longest cycle I've ever had and that includes the cycles before clomid when I had 60 day cycles. Just craziness, I'm praying there's a BFP at the end of the craziness!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies!

Dragonfly, I'm so sorry about the miscarriage. Unfortunately they are so common. DH was so worried about having a third problematic pregnancy that we started fighting about TTC which was so frustrating, and from the boards it is a common thing to fight over. Plus men don't often talk about being nervous, so it comes out in annoying ways. :hugs:

TTC- you sure know how to keep us anticipating! I hope you have some answers soon.

Leetie- glad to hear that you are enjoying time with your nephew.

Things here are good. Liam is a doll- one week last Friday! Sleeping pretty well for a newborn. With DH's help, I had 6 hours of sleep last night, and a nap in the afternoon. We took him to the pediatrician and he grew a half an inch in a week and is back up to 9.1 pounds, so he is getting the nutrition he needs. 

I have a ton of doctors appointments, and they have me on blood thinners that I have to inject twice a day, but we're trying to switch over to pills. It's a good thing my doctor caught the clot, most doctors wouldn't have. Now we're just trying to figure out if I have a clotting issue in general, or if it's specific to pregnancy. If it's only in pregnancy, then if I get pregnant again I have to have injections throughout the pregnancy. If not, I might be on blood thinners indeterminably, but they won't be the shots. 

Then I have to see the pulmonologist to make sure that I haven't developed any more clots and that they haven't traveled to a more dangerous part of my lungs. But I'm feeling pretty good, so I'm feeling pretty calm about that part.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Xan - lol the anticipation is horrible for me too. I'm to the point where I'm forcing myself to do 4 hour holds so I can test twice a day LOL. I'm completely losing my mind. Hopefully answer come soon. I'm so glad to hear things are going well and Liam is doing so good. Hopefully u find out good news. 

AFM - I'm 10-12 days late now. I just don't understand what's going on. I catch myself thinking I could be pregnant but then I stop so I don't get my hopes up only to be disappointed. If my visitor isn't here by Tuesday I think I will need to see if my Dr will give me a blood test. The limbo stuff sucks especially being this late. I don't think I would even be leaning towards pregnancy if I hadn't gotten the smiley that makes me convinced that I had ovulated then. We dtd that night so I just keep praying timing was perfect with the smiley and that's why I'm stuck in limbo. And now I continue to wait lol.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I uploaded today's test. I'm pretty sure I have line eye from so many tests daily lol. It's the same test thru different views on countdowntopregnancy.com. hopefully they load. Please do not feel obligated to tell me u see something because I really don't want to get my hopes up if I'm just seeing things lol.
 



Attached Files:







tmp_11784-Resized_20160905_170111-1457289343.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 4









tmp_11784-Resized_20160905_170401-397143890.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 5









tmp_11784-Resized_20160905_170252-190916739.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I would go get a blood test. Honestly, I think I see something, but then again I could be biased because I really want it to be true and I don't want to give you false hope.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I plan on calling the Dr today to try to get a blood test. I've got a tummy bug now. It's almost 6am and I have yet to sleep. It's always something lol


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

I never did make an appointment but I will tomorrow. I'm 17-19 days late. This is completely crazy! This test I took just a few minutes ago. Yes I'm so obsessed I take 2 tests a day LOL. Do you see it? Maybe I'm looney because I want it so bad. I just feel that it should be much darker this far along.
 



Attached Files:







tmp_22561-Resized_20160912_192313-1684730421.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3









tmp_22561-Resized_20160912_1929291768055982.jpeg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - With LO we got pregnant the cycle before we were going to take Fermera. I'm sorry you're still not having full answers yet. I'm praying for you hun, I really want this to be it! I would definitely call and get a blood test in.

Xan - :hugs: Thank you. So happy to hear Liam is doing so well. Yuck that you're on blood thinners, glad the doctor caught your clot though! I hope it all gets sorted out soon so you know if you'll have to stay on the blood thinners or only during pregnancy.

I'm back to temping, although I don't know if it's all that accurate with broken sleep and not starting at a beginning of a cycle. I really hope I get a period soon so we can start over. Amelia is growing like a weed and saying so many words now. My favorite is still "wow" when she gets excited.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How are you doing TTC?


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly - I don't envy you!! I sleep such crazy hours temping wouldn't ever work for me. How are things going? 
AFM - I'm still over here in limbo land. I have a Dr appointment on Tuesday so hopefully answers by then. I keep getting what I think are faint positives but I would definitely think being 3 weeks late they should be incredibly darker than a squint line.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Dragonfly - I don't envy you!! I sleep such crazy hours temping wouldn't ever work for me. How are things going? 
AFM - I'm still over here in limbo land. I have a Dr appointment on Tuesday so hopefully answers by then. I keep getting what I think are faint positives but I would definitely think being 3 weeks late they should be incredibly darker than a squint line.


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck TTC! Let us know :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fingers and toes are crossed for you TTC, do let us know how the appointment goes! Maybe you O'd super late so they're only faint because you're earlier than you think? Praying this is it!!

AFM - Still waiting on af over here. I'm practically drowning in cm so I have no idea what's going on. My temps will dip low then rise so no definite sign of O yet. Never have I wished for af so hard!


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- I had that, it was very frustrating :hugs: I kept thinking I was ovulating, and had positive pregnancy tests. I had a weak ovulation probably 1 1/2 months later then a strong one the next month. Of course every MC is different, and I was at 14 weeks, and the closer you are to 12 weeks the longer.

I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies! Tomorrow can't come soon enough. I test so.many times a day with so many different tests that I'm going insane!!! I wish that was it Dragonfly but I got my smiley and it has never been wrong before but at this point anything is possible. I'm 25-27 days late. I've read having PCOS could cause this but I don't think I have that, who knows. I hope AF finds you soon so you can get back on track! I hope LO is doing well and you too Xan!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

The urine hcg was negative but the Dr ordered a blood test so now we wait some more. I'm going insane. Please say a few prayers for us. DF especially because I'm losing my mind lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - I haven't taken any pregnancy tests. My mc was at 6 weeks and my levels were only at 38 from the start, a week later they were down at 9 already and I had passed the sac. I would hope that there isn't any hcg left in my system by now... I keep getting low back cramps and low abdomen cramps so I'm praying af is going to show soon. I'm so sorry your loss was at 14 weeks :hugs: I can't even imagine after going through mine but it was early.

TTC - Praying for you hun! Did they happen to say when you'll get the blood results back? :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- good luck, let us know!

Dragonfly- it was hard, it's hard at any stage. One week before I delivered, I was driving to my last doctor's appointment and I saw the most beautiful rainbow I've ever seen. In that instant, I knew my baby was going to be okay. And now he's here and he's perfect :) I can't believe he's almost a month old already, it goes by so fast.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi ladies. 
I think you told us already but are you trying naturally Dragonfly? I apologize but honestly I read the forums at night as I'm dosing off to sleep so sometimes I just don't remember lol.
Xan- awww wow! Time really does fly by. Hope all is well. 
AFM - So a whole bunch of stuff happened today. They called to tell me that the blood test was negative. Then the nurse said they would be starting meds because I'm pre-diabetic and I should make an appointment with the fertility dr. So I got the appointment with the fertility and barely hung up before I completely lost it. I just sat there crying feeling lost. As if the negative blood test wasn't bad enough. Well the story doesn't end there. I get there to get my meds and the pharmacist tells me my sugar was elevated but the metformin is to help with fertility. They think it's likely that I have PCOS. They also prescribed prenatal meds. The nurse mentioned nothing about PCOS, nothing about prenatals. When I left I was so angry. This lady told me my worst nightmare happened that I was pre-diabetic and then I get there to find out its the lowest dose possible just to help with fertility. I mean my prescription on the bottle says likely PCOS. So I took a breath of relief and carried one. I'm not 28-30 days late. My breasts hurt so bad and nausea on top of that. I don't know what is happening with my body.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- wow, sounds rough, sorry you had to go through all that. But if the metaformin is supposed to help with fertility maybe it will help 2 birds with one stone? I believe that's what Leetie was taking that regulated her cycles. Plus, I don't want to scare you, but it's important to get your blood sugar controlled before pregnancy. I didn't have gestational diabetes, but know a lot of women who did, and it can cause complications for the baby during pregnancy. I ended up with a gluten intolerance (it went away, fortunately) but it really helped to control carbs, and might have spared me a lot of headaches. No bread, pizza, pasta- even a small triangle of pita made me really sick, so I started watching what I was eating very closely. It made me very aware of how many carbs I had been eating before.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan - That's beautiful! I love that the rainbow you saw provided peace knowing things were going to be okay. Wow, that is fast! I swear I was just watching for updates on your induction :) How is little man doing? 

TTC- I'm so sorry that you didn't get good news. This is so hard not knowing what your body is up to. If I remember correctly, Metformin is prescribed for PCOS as well as diabetes. The nurse may have said you're pre-diabetic just because of seeing the meds the dr is prescribing. Although it would be wise to get your blood sugars checked to make sure you're not borderline diabetic, getting that under control will help with ttc too. Massive hugs to you hun, I know these aren't quite answers. But they do sound like they're on the road to some!

AFM -Fertility friend gave me crosshairs today! Really praying that I did in fact ovulate, counting down the days until af shows so we can get on the baby making train again. We are trying naturally, with Amelia we got pregnant the cycle before I was supposed to start fermera. We got pregnant again this time when we were NTNP so I hope that works for us again. After the loss I'm scared of diving into ttc so hard that it makes hubs change his mind. He's already leery of me temping already, but I assured him its to help me track my cycles.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Thanks ladies, I knew I could depend on you to help me. 
Xan - sorry you had to experience that, I'm sure it wasn't pleasant! Glad it went away though.
Dragonfly - good luck!! Hopefully no intervention is needed. Lots of baby dust.

AFM - they never told me my sugar level so I'm not sure how high it was. The metformin is making me feel really blah. A friend was prescribed it to help with fertility but it made her sick because she didn't have high sugar problems regularly. Last night I took it with more than just a snack so maybe the answer is taking it with more food to avoid the yuckiness. Then this happened this morning. It's not an evap, it was well before the 10 min mark. It had only been 5 mins. So when I googled it, it's somewhat common for blood tests to be negative and still be pregnant ugh. Way to still keep me in limbo my wonderful body lol. If it is positive, I'm not sure where I go from here. The Dr office is closed all weekend. I don't know if I keep taking the metformin and call in Monday. Just ahhhhh.
 



Attached Files:







tmp_21725-20160923_101531793228955.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies, 

Xan - how's your little man? How are you feeling pp? 

Ttc - that one looks the most like a positive to me of any i have seen. Update? 

How is Leetie doing? 

Dragonfly - the thermometer is coming out! I hope for a quick bfp and a heathly pregnancy for your next LO. 

AFM little man just turned 20 months last week. How the time flies! He loves to hike already with his father and I - we went on a 2 hr hike this weekend without even carrying him, amazing! He demanded cheese at the end. So cute. No plans for expansion for us ATM. Many hugs!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - any new updates? I think you of you often hun :hugs:

Labgal - That's awesome he loves to hike! I'm impressed he went 2 hours without being carried! Our girl loves to hike with us too, but she starts pooping out and I toss her in the carrier so we can keep going. I can't believe our littles are going to be 2 soon! 

Leetie - :flower:

afm - af came and went, with temping it was right on time at 37 days. The first few days of af there were a lot of tears, but each day is better.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! Sorry for the long silence, but when I would sign on there were political ads, and I just couldn't stomach them.

Dragonfly- congrats!!! I hope everything goes well with your sticky little bean.

Leetie, TTC, Labgal- I hope all is well.

We're all doing well. Liam is turning 3 months next week. He is a big, beautiful healthy baby who smiles and laughs all of the time. I can't believe how fast time goes.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Xan! Tomorrow will be 6 weeks and I'm super nervous. With Amelia 6 weeks is when MS kicked in and it's when we loss our August angel. 

Happy 3 months Liam! Time flies so quickly, love that he's a giggly baby! I don't blame you in the political ads, I've been avoiding Facebook because people are going crazy. I just feel like hiding under a rock for the next 4 years...


----------



## Leetie13

Hey Ladies! Sorry it's been so long. Just been super busy with family and helping DH on jobs. 

Dragonfly- Congrats and praying for healthy and happy 9 months


Ttc- Praying your levels get straightened out and the metformin helps. I was on it for a while but took my self off. I didn't have any sugar problems and it gave me a lot of tummy bathroom issues. But it's different for everyone. I hope it help you. 

Xan- wow 3 months already! Hope you guys are doing great! 

Lab - That's so cute your lil guy loves to hike. We can't take DH's 18 year old to the mall without him complaining about walking lol. 



We are still just going with the flow. Trying to get finances in order so one day we can take a loan out on our house and do IVF. We have also been talking a little about fostering to adopt. A lady from our church talked about it a couple weeks ago. But no immediate plans to do anything yet. Just enjoying family. 

Hope your Thanksgivings were good and if I don't make it back on here before Christmas Merry Christmas to you all!!!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Merry Christmas ladies! Life has been hectic for you all as well I'm sure. I hope each of you have enjoyed the holidays. I have tried to focus less on TTC and more on life. Trying to get health issues under control. I've been on bed rest for awhile because my sciatica was at a scary level. I am getting better tho. Waiting game to have a CT scan of my gallbladder and then they will decide if I start new fertility meds or if it needs to come out first. I've been on antionflammatories because of the sciatica so thankfully the gallbladder has been under control. So we are just pushing along. We had a nice Christmas in GA. I hate that it is hot here though. Didn't feel like Christmas and then in WA I would've had my first ever white Christmas. But with the health issues my daddy and brother had been facing I wanted to be here so we did. There's always time for more white Christmases, God willing. Anyway, I just wanted to say I have thought of all of you just never time to pop in. I graduated a few weeks ago with my Master's in Psychology. So the year is ending pretty amazing for me. I hope the same for all of you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Leetie - Wonderful to hear from you! I hope you had a great Thanksgiving and Christmas with your family. :hugs:

TTC - Glad that you've been focusing on your health, it's very important. Sorry to hear you've been on bed rest, I hope that things continue to get figured out and under control. Congrats on graduating from your Masters!!:flower:

AFM - Christmas was too chaotic this year. I got influenza on Wednesday and Christmas evening after we got home from dinner Amelia started violently vomiting. It's been a long couple of days with her being sick. She went nearly 24 hours without being able to hold down water so I took her to Children's urgent care, they gave her Zofran and fluids. When we got home she slept through the night. This morning she woke up and was sluggish and couldn't drink so I'm thankful they sent us home with Zofran for her, she had half a tablet and I've given her applesauce and chicken broth through the day with water and breast milk. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I hope your dad and brother are okay.

Dragonfly- sorry to hear you and your family were sick. There is so much of that going around this year. I hope you feel better, and I'm so happy to see that this bean is sticky.

Things here are good- Liam just turned 4 months and is such a happy baby. He has been sleeping through the night pretty much for 2 months, so we feel lucky, if a little worried that it cannot last.

A confession- we've been NTNP since Thanksgiving. Something about the holidays made us feel like not being cautious. I would really love another baby, but it would be really hard with work and I have these health issues, so I'm torn. Well, New Year's Eve we DTD and wouldn't you know, I ovulated on New Year's Day. We'll see what happens, it was so hard to get pregnant with Liam that we're not really believing it will happen again on its own.


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Just saying Hi! Life hasn't slowed down but I just wanted to wish all of you well. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey TTC! I've thought of you ladies a lot. How are you doing? How is your dad and brother?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies! We're all doing well but busy. I started back at work in January and miss being home, but enjoy adult conversations again. Liam turns 6months sonn- I can't believe how fast it goes! He's sitting and I bet he'll crawl soon. We're very much in love with him this Valentine's Day.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Xan that's so great to hear :) Good job Liam for sitting up! Just a matter of time and he'll be crawling and zooming!


----------



## TTC n Hopeful

Hi y'all!! 
Dragonfly- they are both doing ok. My daddy goes to a new Dr on Friday to see what is going on. The other Dr was a headache but we have hopes for the new one. 
Xan- can't believe he will be 6 months soon. Life passes so fast. 

AFM - I'm in PT for my back and I had acupuncture for the first time on Monday. She said it might get worse before it gets better and she wasn't lying. I was so happy to have PT yesterday. My PT lady spent the whole hour massaging me. I have inflammation and major tightness so she tried to massage it out some (Happy Valentine's day to me lol) the acupuncture lady also put some needles in for fertility. Hard to believe in June it will be 4 years we have been trying. But thankfully I'm getting everything in order so that it happens for us soon. I had a CT scan last week about my gallbladder so once that is figured out the fertility Dr wants to start meds asap. So we have hope. I'm so glad to hear from y'all. I really hope Leetie is doing well. I've had her on my mind. Valentine's day is hard, so many baby announcements but hopefully her and I will get there or maybe she got there. Either way, hoping she's well too.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC- I'm glad you're looking forward. We had tried for four years to the day. Liam is worth the wait times a million. Sending baby dust your way.

Dragonfly- how are you feeling with the pregnancy?

Let's, I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

TTC - Excellent to hear you're taking care of yourself! I hope your Dad's new doctor is a good one, it's so hard finding new doctors. 

Xan - This pregnancy has been so different! First trimester still sucked, but so far no heartburn like I had with Amelia. My stomach is growing a lot faster and we're measuring a week ahead. It's been an anxious pregnancy but Tuesday we find out the gender and I think I'll relax a lot more after the anatomy scan. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Dragonfly- I totally get the anxiety after a loss. For me 20 weeks was my point where I started to relax. We're thinking TTC again over the summer, I'm sure it'll be stressful.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It helps starting to feel movement. I'm pretty convinced my placenta is hiding baby because the little kicks are so low down and when they're picked up higher on the doppler I don't feel them at all.

:hugs: I hope you won't feel stressed when you ttc #2.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, I hope you're all doing well :flower:

I just wanted to share we found out yesterday we're having another little girl!:pink: We're both still in shock because everyone has been guessing a boy. DH said he's so happy that they'll be sisters and have a special bond :cloud9:


----------



## xanzaba

That's fantastic, and so sweet of your DH. Congratulations- have you picked out names?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Xan :) I keep thinking of names and suggesting them to DH but we both keep coming back to Madelyn. 

Amelia and Madelyn, I think they sound nice together :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- it's been a while. I hope everyone is doing well.

Mrs. Dragonfly- how are you doing? 34 weeks, so close to the end. I hope everything is going well with bubs.

So I just had a shock this morning- on a fluke I took a pregnancy test, the second cycle after Liam was born. My jaw almost hit the floor when it was positive. We weren't really trying, just got lucky with trying, and no fertility friend or anything. Liam just turned 9 months, so it feels like 9 months on, 9 months off and then...


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- I guess I am feeling nostalgic and thought of all of you. I hope everything is going well with you all.

I can't believe it, but I am entering 3rd trimester with bubs #2. Liam is 14 months old and a real charmer. He just started saying uh-oh and says it at the funniest times. He also mocks DH and I sometimes when we're having an adult conversation by saying "blah blah blah". We had a little scare with this bump, but it turned out okay in the end.

It's been a crazy year for us. Besides this wonderful time with Liam, most of the rest has been really hard. My dad passed away in March from prostrate cancer that came back and spread. I am so, so lucky I found a job close to my parents and got to spend the last 2 years with him. And being here for my mom has been good, challenging at times, but good. I also lost my mentor- he died of pancreatic cancer last month at the age of 57. Screw cancer.

I guess it's the holidays that make me sentimental, but I miss you ladies and I am thinking of you often. I hope to hear an update or two.


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies, 

I can't believe how long it has been. LO will be three in January. I think of you all often, but I haven't had much time to check in. I miss you ladies! 

Xan, I am sorry about your father. I am glad you got to spend time with him, and congrats on your pregnancy. How is your little boy? 

Congrats to Dragonfly as well 

We are one and done, no plans for another LO. 

I hope Leetie and TTC are well too... 

Happy holidays, ladies


----------



## Leetie13

Hey Ladies!!

Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA for so long. Life has really just been so busy. But I think about you all the time. 

I&#8217;ve been doing well though. Keeping busy with the Nephews. Me and DH are actually in the process of adopting through foster care. We&#8217;re going to do ages newborn through 6 for now. We&#8217;re hoping to be matched with a child. We could do emergency foster care and be able to adopt that way but you have more of a chance of the child being returned to the family that way. It&#8217;s scary but exciting. We&#8217;ve done all our classes and paperwork. The next step should be home inspection. 

I will try to update when I can. Thank you all for your support and encouragement throughout the years. I pray you all are happy!


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, Leetie, you are going to be such a great mom! I'm sure when they meet you it will be obvious that you will give a child a warm, happy home to grow up in.

I'm glad that you are enjoying time with your nephews too. We went to France this summer to spend time with my in laws and my nephew and niece. It's so cool to see them growing into their own. As sweet as babies are, it is more rewarding for me to see Liam starting to communicate and express himself. He's a goofy, affectionate little boy with a very stubborn streak.

It's exactly one month until baby boy #2 will come. I'm not sure how we're going to do this (I only have 2 weeks off work) but it will happen!


----------



## labgal

Hi Ladies,

I can't believe it has been a year and a half since the last post. I hope one of you will see this and smile. I still think about you all at times and hope that your lives are going well.

I hope Xan and Dragonflies los are growing happy and healthy. ❤

Leetie, I hope you were able to adopt or will be soon! I was adopted myself. It's a beautiful thing and I know you are or will be an amazing mom and so close to your lo.

TTC, I hope you and dh were able to conceive or are looking into other options, or are just living the best life ever.

Much love to you ladies ❤


----------



## Leetie13

Hi Ladies, 

In case anyone ever checks this thread again in the future. My journey to becoming a mom has ended. Fostering to adopt sadly wasn’t for us. But I am happy and content in our decision and me and DH our closer than ever. We are enjoying all the many children God has blessed in our lives. Thank you all for your encouragement and support and love through the years. I think about you all and pray that you are all happy and healthy in your lives.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, just came here after years away. We have 2 beautiful boys, Liam and Kyle. Liam was our long time journey with 2 losses, Kyle came along 1 year later.

I hope everyone is safe and has found peace with how their journey ended up. I lost my dad 3 years ago and am committed to enjoying my life however things turn out.


----------

